# What a Fabulous Outfit....and it only cost....



## annemerrick

I was thinking last night that with the current state of the economy, it would be fun to have a thread, where we could showcase our outfits that we feel were a bargain!!  It is not a contest....just a, "Wow, what a good deal" thread.  I will start, and hopefully others will chime in with their gorgeous bargains!!

Vince cashmere v-neck sweater- $6.00 thrift store
Skirt- $4.98 Target
Shoes- $90.00 (not a bargain!!)
bracelet- $5.00 Ebay


----------



## GirlieShoppe

What a great idea for a thread! I love your outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks!!! Let's hope others have bargains to share!!  I will look for more in my saved photos.


----------



## annemerrick

1st outfit:
Missoni scarf- $17.00 DSW shoe warehouse
Gap sweater- $2.00 thrift store
Wrangler jeans- $17.00 Buffalo Exchange
Vintage boots- $5.00 Thrift store

2nd outfit:

Cashmere henley- $5.00 resale shop
gray skinny jeans- $8.00 Ross
L'Autre Chose boots- $14.00 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

I LOVE your second outfit with the henley, jeans and boots.
Sadly I don't have a complete bargain outfit yet


----------



## annemerrick

Bargain items would be OK, as well!! Thanks so much for the compliment...


----------



## ChenChen

Wow, you are truly the bargain shopping queen!   I love your outfit with the skinny jeans, I think I'll have to see if there's a Ross in my area now!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Definitely check!  They have great skinny jeans, high-waisted, etc... in the juniors department.  I feel like these styles are only a trend, so it is nice not to spend a lot of $$$ on something I feel will go out of style!


----------



## plumaplomb

this thread is right up my alley!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^Yay!!  Can't wait to see some outfits!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I posted this back in the summer, jeez I was tan!






Target cardigan 11
American Eagle skirt from Marshalls 15
Ruffle tank from ON 3


----------



## Izznit

^^hehe i have those tanks in 7 colors! I loved them!


----------



## intheevent

great idea for a thread!


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...i love the outfit...and the tan!!  I have checked the teen thread...it is really fun!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Pearli...i love the outfit...and the tan!!  I have checked the teen thread...it is really fun!!!



Thanks you should post! I wish i was still that tan!


----------



## muigee

Love the outfits, what a great thread, keep them coming.


----------



## momo43

fun thread! here's my contribution!

1) h&m black sweater $20
    vintage black coach purse $10
    forever 21 black quilted belt $7
    ann taylor factory black/white lace skirt $20
    nine west black/white heels $45

2) h&m white/silver brocade jacket $30
    gap black turtleneck $15
    express skirt $10
    black tights 
    manolo blahniks 
    old leather tote

3) h&m black sweater $20
    victoria secret plum babydoll (worn as a top) $10
    forever21 navy bow skirt $13
    jimmy choo pumps


----------



## Izznit

^You have such cute outfits!!! I love the second one!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Awesome thread...keep these HOT photos coming..ALL of you make me wanna !!!!

No full bargain outfits for me yet, but I will post as soon as I get a good one going, plus I am in the middle of trying to LOSE WEIGHT_ (who isn't right?)_, so I can get back to wearing more of my clothes...wish me luck ladies


----------



## hairsprayhead

momo43 said:


> fun thread! here's my contribution!
> 
> 1) h&m black sweater $20
> vintage black coach purse $10
> forever 21 black quilted belt $7
> ann taylor factory black/white lace skirt $20
> nine west black/white heels $45
> 
> 2) h&m white/silver brocade jacket $30
> gap black turtleneck $15
> express skirt $10
> black tights
> manolo blahniks
> old leather tote
> 
> 3) h&m black sweater $20
> victoria secret plum babydoll (worn as a top) $10
> forever21 navy bow skirt $13
> jimmy choo pumps



You look GREAT!  I love the last outfit- smoking!


----------



## hairsprayhead

I posted this one on my blog today, but I just got this dress:












And I love it!  It was $24.99 from Gojane.com.  I have it paired with magenta Miss Sixty shoes I snagged on sale for about $40 (originally $160) a few months back!


----------



## 75Jules

Lovely and looks much more expensive hairsprayhead


----------



## pearlisthegurl

You both are beautiful and the bargains are lovely.


----------



## pink.couture

hairsprayhead said:


> I posted this one on my blog today, but I just got this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it! It was $24.99 from Gojane.com. I have it paired with magenta Miss Sixty shoes I snagged on sale for about $40 (originally $160) a few months back!


 
Love your dress! Also love your additude in the last one!!


----------



## annemerrick

Momo43...all of those outfits are fabulous!!!  I love the pencil skirts....

Hairsprayhead....I adore the dress, and it could be worn in so many ways!!  I also have to tell you that I have seen your pics in the "outfit" thread, and am envious of your hair.  It always looks so cute!!

I do want to point out that I find it interesting in my own closet that I can wear a thrifted outfit, and then pair it with insanely expensive shoes!!  Throws off the whole concept of the "bargain"!!  But it also shows that the clothes aren't necessarily what's important...I have always believed that it is all in the accessories!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

terry juicy jacket, (25) from marshalls
hollister jeans (15) from clearance
my new vintage speedy (225! )
delias tank (6.50)

I look gross so dont mind me!


----------



## kcf68

^^Well you know that is the secret of the Stars.  A lot of their Stylist comb Vintage" stores to put an outfit together.  You all are "Beautiful Bargain Babes".


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...you are so cute...and so is your outfit!  I love it!!!  I am off to see if I have any more saved pics!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK...first outfit:

Halter-tailor made $8
Crochet skirt-bought in China $20
Chloe shoes- I cant even remember, but I bought them second hand, so probably around $50!!

2nd outfit:
Pucci scarf worn as shirt: $100 (not so cheap, but....)
Alvin Valley pants: $12
Clutch bought at Bakers: $25

3rd outfit:
Express sweater: $30???  a long time ago
Yanuk jeans: $6 thrift store
EMroidered clogs: $30 bought in China (I wish you could see the detail on these shoes...they are gorgeous!!)
Bag: $9.99 thrift store (the softest leather!!)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love the scarf worn as a top, its gorgeous!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I am in love with this thread  I love thirft stores and bargans, be right back as I post a recient outfit i got!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Great thread, great outfits! Can't believe all these deals.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Here is my outfit: 










I know Its for summer, but I do my summer shopping partially in the winter (that's how I get deals)

Top; LAMade $1.73 Filene's Basement
Skirt; James Perse $1.00 Marshalls
LV Speedy 30; $275 (vintage!)
BCBGirls Flip Flops; $7 Macy*s


----------



## pearlisthegurl

PurseXaXholic said:


> Here is my outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Its for summer, but I do my summer shopping partially in the winter (that's how I get deals)
> 
> Top; LAMade $1.73 Filene's Basement
> Skirt; James Perse $1.00 Marshalls
> LV Speedy 30; $275 (vintage!)
> BCBGirls Flip Flops; $7 Macy*s



you look great, I love our vintage speedys


----------



## PurseXaXholic

pearlisthegurl said:


> you look great, I love our vintage speedys


 
Me too =) I'm so so so Glad I got it =)


----------



## annemerrick

^^^What a great bargain....and $10 for the whole thing (except Speedy!!).  That is amazing!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> ^^^What a great bargain....and $10 for the whole thing (except Speedy!!). That is amazing!!


 
Thanks! Bargain shopping is a hobby of mine


----------



## momo43

thanks ladies! i love that scarf annemerrick!  i'm going to see if i can do the same with my scarves here. i love that look!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Mine too.  I just so happen to be broke right now, so it is necessary, but even when I wasn't....it is so much more fun to get something for a steal than to go to the mall.  It has probably been about 2 years since I have stepped into a mall to shop! (Not bagging onthe mall shoppers here  )


----------



## schadenfreude

Never mind.... photo issues.  Boo.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

schadenfreude said:


> photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2114/245/32/711693167/a711693167_1268575_6633.jpg
> 
> V-neck burnout T, F21, $8?
> tunic length black tank underneath, Electric Ladyland warehouse, $8?
> COH skinnies, Last Chance, $29
> BP tall slouchy black leather boots, Last Chance, $24
> black knit hat, F21, $5?
> 
> Never, never, never pay retail for clothes or shoes..... only bags and jewelry.



Very cute!


----------



## annemerrick

momo43 said:


> thanks ladies! i love that scarf annemerrick! i'm going to see if i can do the same with my scarves here. i love that look!


 
You need a necklace, and then fold the scarf in a triangle.  The top point, put one side behing the necklace, and one in front, and then knot.  Then pull the flat edge (other two corners) behind your back and knot.


----------



## momo43

annemerrick said:


> You need a necklace, and then fold the scarf in a triangle.  The top point, put one side behing the necklace, and one in front, and then knot.  Then pull the flat edge (other two corners) behind your back and knot.



i'm off to try it! thanks!  if i'm successful, i post it.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> You need a necklace, and then fold the scarf in a triangle. The top point, put one side behing the necklace, and one in front, and then knot. Then pull the flat edge (other two corners) behind your back and knot.


 
That's a really good idea =)


----------



## carousel eyes

Ralph Lauren polo: Not sure, ~$45 [org. $75] from RL outlet
Tory Burch peacoat: $200 [org. $400] from Nordstrom
7 For All Mankind bootcut: $45, [org. $155] from Crossroads Trading Co.
Frye, Gerry sandals; $43 [org. $172] from RevolveClothing.com



Sorry for the grossness, haha.


----------



## momo43

well i don't have any of my square shaped scarves here so i will try the scarf top later.  i did however find another bargain outfit pic on my computer!

brown shrug (gift)
cream ruffled top $10 
yaya mauve ruffled silk skirt $25 
forever21 necklace $6
you can't see them, but i'm wearing christian louboutins python yoyos pumps and carrying a loeffler randall target clutch $15.


----------



## annemerrick

*schadenfreude* *and carousel...great outfits!!!  *

*Momo...I love the skirt!!!*  And the necklace...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

merona dress 24.99
h&m belt iirc under 20
br shoes 25.
limitd bangle 5.00


----------



## plumaplomb

^PURRRRRRRRRRfect!! i love the shoes


----------



## cherubicanh

Loving this thread!  I am a bargain shopping whore...lol!  Keep up the pics ladies!

*Tall*, your outfit is fab!


----------



## sweetpinkx3

annemerrick said:


> 1st outfit:
> Missoni scarf- $17.00 DSW shoe warehouse
> Gap sweater- $2.00 thrift store
> Wrangler jeans- $17.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Vintage boots- $5.00 Thrift store
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> 
> Cashmere henley- $5.00 resale shop
> gray skinny jeans- $8.00 Ross
> L'Autre Chose boots- $14.00 Buffalo Exchange


 
Lovee your second outfit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

talldrnkofwater said:


> merona dress 24.99
> h&m belt iirc under 20
> br shoes 25.
> limitd bangle 5.00



Gorgeous!


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk..I love your dress!!  You look great!  Let's see some more bargains ladies!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

momo43 said:


> well i don't have any of my square shaped scarves here so i will try the scarf top later. i did however find another bargain outfit pic on my computer!
> 
> brown shrug (gift)
> cream ruffled top $10
> yaya mauve ruffled silk skirt $25
> forever21 necklace $6
> you can't see them, but i'm wearing christian louboutins python yoyos pumps and carrying a loeffler randall target clutch $15.


 
OH MY GOD! you have summer's skirt haha! im a oc addict.


----------



## annemerrick

New outfit
Crochet sweater coat: $35 resale shop (the buttons on this coat are so pretty!!)
White thermal t : $4 resale shop
Skinny jeans: $10 Ross
Boots: $14 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## loserxstar

this is an awesome thread!  you all have great style!!!  please keep the pics coming!


----------



## Megadane

annemerrick said:


> I was thinking last night that with the current state of the economy, it would be fun to have a thread, where we could showcase our outfits that we feel were a bargain!! It is not a contest....just a, "Wow, what a good deal" thread. I will start, and hopefully others will chime in with their gorgeous bargains!!
> 
> Vince cashmere v-neck sweater- $6.00 thrift store
> Skirt- $4.98 Target
> Shoes- $90.00 (not a bargain!!)
> bracelet- $5.00 Ebay


 
Wow great idea!!!!  I'll have to get on it..but not until I get through this thread first


----------



## Megadane

annemerrick said:


> OK...first outfit:
> 
> Halter-tailor made $8
> Crochet skirt-bought in China $20
> Chloe shoes- I cant even remember, but I bought them second hand, so probably around $50!!
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> Pucci scarf worn as shirt: $100 (not so cheap, but....)
> Alvin Valley pants: $12
> Clutch bought at Bakers: $25
> 
> 3rd outfit:
> Express sweater: $30??? a long time ago
> Yanuk jeans: $6 thrift store
> EMroidered clogs: $30 bought in China (I wish you could see the detail on these shoes...they are gorgeous!!)
> Bag: $9.99 thrift store (the softest leather!!)


 

I want your second outfit!  The Pucci scarf as a shirt is pure genious


----------



## kachesle

I  Buffalo Exchange!!!  Looks like I'm not alone....

This year I did a MAJOR closet cleaning and ended up with about $400 cash and $200 in new clothes.  It's so fun!


----------



## lily25

VS dress on sale (40-45 usd)
necklace for 1 euro
sandals for 15 euro


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love that outfit ^^ especially the shoes & necklace.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

lily25 said:


> VS dress on sale (40-45 usd)
> necklace for 1 euro
> sandals for 15 euro



Love the red with the cream! Its darling!


----------



## annemerrick

WHat a gorgeous photograph....and dress!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

forever 21 vest (not even on sale, its 8.50!)
pokemon tee (10)
Theory skinnies (110 down to 40 bucks!)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Shirt: ON, $11
Dress: Macys $5
leggings: F21 $8
Shoes: BCBG $20ish, I've had them for a while, and can't remember exactly


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...I want a Pokemon t-shirt!  I wonder if I am too old!!!!  

Purse....that may be one of the cutest, cheapest outfits EVER!!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> Pearli...I want a Pokemon t-shirt! I wonder if I am too old!!!!
> 
> Purse....that may be one of the cutest, cheapest outfits EVER!!!!!


 
Thank you =) In the "Junoir" Section at Macy*s they always have a $4.99 rack, and they usually have some cute things


----------



## Gimmethebag

My greatest deal to this day was when I was working for Anthro... a customer returned a catalogue only dress. She got full money back and then the "current" price in the register was $9.95. I guess she waited a while to return it, because it was completely sold out online... this happened during Employee Appreciation, so I got an additional 30% off the sale price. 

A NWT Tracy Reese silk dress (original retail $450) for $6!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Gimmethebag said:


> My greatest deal to this day was when I was working for Anthro... a customer returned a catalogue only dress. She got full money back and then the "current" price in the register was $9.95. I guess she waited a while to return it, because it was completely sold out online... this happened during Employee Appreciation, so I got an additional 30% off the sale price.
> 
> A NWT Tracy Reese silk dress (original retail $450) for $6!!!


 
WOW! Thats an amazing bargan =)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

That is an amazing bargain! Pokemon is so fun, I dont care if I look like a dork


----------



## CoachGirl12

pearlisthegurl said:


> forever 21 vest (not even on sale, its 8.50!)
> pokemon tee (10)
> Theory skinnies (110 down to 40 bucks!)


LOVE your vest! LOVE forever 21 as well! They always have the cutest stuff for cheap!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Thanks!


----------



## Sweetwon

Wow, what a great thread! So many bargain buys, it makes me want to run to the local consignment shop and see what they have! I will have to post some of my bargain outfits when I have time.


----------



## annemerrick

For today:
Yanuk jeans: $6 thrift store
Back cashmere t-neck sweater: $3 Salvation Army
Embroidered velvet coat: $50 bought in China


----------



## lily25

I have a similar poncho with pink roses from China!!! the coat is fantastic!!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

wow everyone is looking great!


----------



## jello_1955

I'm going on a cruise and bought this for one of the formal nights.

Sigerson Morrison for Target shoes - $7 clearance
Clutch from Bath and Body Works - $3.50 clearance
ABS dress from HSN - $30 clearance


----------



## hairsprayhead

jello_1955 said:


> I'm going on a cruise and bought this for one of the formal nights.
> 
> Sigerson Morrison for Target shoes - $7 clearance
> Clutch from Bath and Body Works - $3.50 clearance
> ABS dress from HSN - $30 clearance



No way!  You look FANTASTIC!


----------



## hairsprayhead

annemerrick said:


> For today:
> Yanuk jeans: $6 thrift store
> Back cashmere t-neck sweater: $3 Salvation Army
> Embroidered velvet coat: $50 bought in China



Ooh, that coat is pretty!


----------



## lily25

jello_1955 said:


> I'm going on a cruise and bought this for one of the formal nights.
> 
> Sigerson Morrison for Target shoes - $7 clearance
> Clutch from Bath and Body Works - $3.50 clearance
> ABS dress from HSN - $30 clearance




 You look like a million $!


----------



## annemerrick

jello_1955 said:


> I'm going on a cruise and bought this for one of the formal nights.
> 
> Sigerson Morrison for Target shoes - $7 clearance
> Clutch from Bath and Body Works - $3.50 clearance
> ABS dress from HSN - $30 clearance


 
A $40 complete formal outfit!!!  Amazing!!  And it looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK..new bargain outfit:
White t-shirt $4
True Religion patchwork jacket: $10 thrift store
Gap wide-leg khakis: $4 resale shop (I have had these for about 5 years!!)
Gucci clogs: NOT a bargain!!


----------



## jello_1955

A-- you always have such great finds.  BTW-- where are you taking your pics?  If this is your bedroom, it looks huge and very cool.


----------



## annemerrick

jello_1955 said:


> A-- you always have such great finds. BTW-- where are you taking your pics? If this is your bedroom, it looks huge and very cool.


 

Hi...thanks so much!!!  The pics are taken at our handbag store.....feels like my home..I am always here!!


----------



## trisha48228

You look nice.  Great finds!



annemerrick said:


> For today:
> Yanuk jeans: $6 thrift store
> Back cashmere t-neck sweater: $3 Salvation Army
> Embroidered velvet coat: $50 bought in China


----------



## roussel

Ok finally got to see Thakoon for Target last night and got me this cardigan and the matching skirt.  

Thakoon for Target cardigan - on clearance for $23
Express knit skirt - $10
Okay I am wearing my Louboutin booties and Bal bag... hee hee


----------



## annemerrick

I have decided that shoes and handbags are generaly not included i the bargain outfit!!!!  At least not in mine....

Roussel....I LOVE that sweater....you look amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

OK....here is my today outfit:

Issa dress: $26 Buffalo Exchange
Stirrup leggings: $5 Ross
L'Autre Chose: $14 Buffalo Exhange
Military Jacket: $40 (????) I can't remember exactly...I bought it at Zara a few years ago.


----------



## CoachGirl12

annemerrick said:


> OK....here is my today outfit:
> 
> Issa dress: $26 Buffalo Exchange
> Stirrup leggings: $5 Ross
> L'Autre Chose: $14 Buffalo Exhange
> Military Jacket: $40 (????) I can't remember exactly...I bought it at Zara a few years ago.


What kind of boots are you wearing annemerrick? Fabulous!


----------



## annemerrick

CoachGirl12 said:


> What kind of boots are you wearing annemerrick? Fabulous!


 

Sorry..they are L'Autre Chose boots!!


----------



## Sweetwon

Love the outfit Annemerrick!


----------



## trisha48228

Nice Roussel....


----------



## Queen_Kitty

annemerrick said:


> OK....here is my today outfit:
> 
> Issa dress: $26 Buffalo Exchange
> Stirrup leggings: $5 Ross
> L'Autre Chose: $14 Buffalo Exhange
> Military Jacket: $40 (????) I can't remember exactly...I bought it at Zara a few years ago.




This outfit is so gorgeous! I love everything about it!


----------



## momo43

wow! i  that issa dress, *annemerrick!*

cute outfit *roussel!*


----------



## SoCalMom

anne -- Love the outfit, you look fab!


----------



## Seto

wow an issa dress for 26? that is fantastic!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today....

Habitual jeans with back zippers: $20 TJMaxx
grey long tank: $8 Buffalo Exchange
Black BR mesh sweater: $2 or $3 Salvation Army
Missoni scarf: $17 DSW 
William Reid leather jacket: $20 Buffalo Exchange
Guess Carrie red shoes: $40 Macy's

And thanks so much ladies for the compliments on yesterday's outfit!!!  Let's see some of your bargains...I feel like I am hogging the thread!!


----------



## trisha48228

Very nice Anne.  You need to be my personal shopper.


----------



## CoachGirl12

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today....
> 
> Habitual jeans with back zippers: $20 TJMaxx
> grey long tank: $8 Buffalo Exchange
> Black BR mesh sweater: $2 or $3 Salvation Army
> Missoni scarf: $17 DSW
> William Reid leather jacket: $20 Buffalo Exchange
> Guess Carrie red shoes: $40 Macy's
> 
> And thanks so much ladies for the compliments on yesterday's outfit!!!  Let's see some of your bargains...I feel like I am hogging the thread!!


Love the outfit annemerrick! I especially like those red pumps!!


----------



## annemerrick

trisha48228 said:


> Very nice Anne. You need to be my personal shopper.


 
Before I started working with my husband...that is what I did!!!  I would go to people's homes..see what they needed...and then buy it on the cheap!!  They saved so much $$$ on clothes, that my fee seemed lie nothing!!  I absolutely adored doing that job!


Coachgirl...I really like the Guess Carrie style.  It is the perfect stiletto..and pretty comfy also!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Trisha and Momo!


----------



## roussel

annemerrick said:


> OK....here is my today outfit:
> 
> Issa dress: $26 Buffalo Exchange
> Stirrup leggings: $5 Ross
> L'Autre Chose: $14 Buffalo Exhange
> Military Jacket: $40 (????) I can't remember exactly...I bought it at Zara a few years ago.



Love this one Annemerrick!


----------



## ricky11

this thread is so inspiring!


----------



## socalgem

hairsprayhead said:


> I posted this one on my blog today, but I just got this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it!  It was $24.99 from Gojane.com.  I have it paired with magenta Miss Sixty shoes I snagged on sale for about $40 (originally $160) a few months back!



Love the dress, shoes and attitude!!


----------



## trisha48228

Socalgam, nice outfit and good deals.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

free people hoodie (35, at marshalls)
juicy cami (plain but only 2.50! Jeremys)
delias skirt (5.99)


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli....I love the skirt!!


----------



## Seto

In the spirit of the thread, some parts very cheap, others eh-ish

Unknown brand skirt from winners: $1.99
JCrew cardi $19.99
Navy v-beck $7.99
Joe fresh tights: $5.99
SM riding boots: $35.99


----------



## annemerrick

That outfit is so cute!  I cannot believe the skirt for $1.99.  That is a true bargain!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today....
> 
> Habitual jeans with back zippers: $20 TJMaxx
> grey long tank: $8 Buffalo Exchange
> Black BR mesh sweater: $2 or $3 Salvation Army
> Missoni scarf: $17 DSW
> William Reid leather jacket: $20 Buffalo Exchange
> Guess Carrie red shoes: $40 Macy's
> 
> And thanks so much ladies for the compliments on yesterday's outfit!!!  Let's see some of your bargains...I feel like I am hogging the thread!!


Please take me shopping, you find such AMAZING deals! Those jeans.. that scarf... those SHOES


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I would love too!!  Come to Dallas, I will show you all of my haunts...and you can go from being Sofa King Broke....to Sofa King CHEAP!!!  Although I have to tell you that I am both broke AND cheap!!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^Anne.  What is Buffalo exchange a type of vintage shop? Looks like you've made some definite scores there.  $14 for L'autre Chose shoes!  WOW!


----------



## annemerrick

****WARNING****The folowing outfit could well be UGLY!!!! I am trying to figure out how to wear this skirt which I love...but am not sure if this is it!! Feel free to tell me if I look hideous!!

Vince off-shoulder cashmere sweater: $??? I honestly can't remember...but I did buy it seconhand.
Italian Fringe skirt: $4 consignment shop
Frye boots: $40 Buffalo Exchange

Verystylishgirl: Bufalo Exchange is a cross betwen a vintage store and consignment shop in my oinion. They have them in lots of larger cities. You can go to their website and see if there is one near you! And the boots were an exceptional deal!!! Thanks....


----------



## cciele

Hi annemerrick -- I have to say, I LOVE your outfits and am amazed at the bargains you've found. You're one stylish, resourceful lady!

For today's outfit, I think the sweater and boots are a bit "heavy" for the skirt. Perhaps something in a lighter color?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I have come to the same conclusion!  Thanks for the honest opinion!  I will play with the skirt with some different tops/shoes.  As for today...luckily not that many people see me...so a fashion "faux pas" is easy to write off!!


----------



## pink.couture

annemerrick said:


> ****WARNING****The folowing outfit could well be UGLY!!!! I am trying to figure out how to wear this skirt which I love...but am not sure if this is it!! Feel free to tell me if I look hideous!!
> 
> Vince off-shoulder cashmere sweater: $??? I honestly can't remember...but I did buy it seconhand.
> Italian Fringe skirt: $4 consignment shop
> Frye boots: $40 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> Verystylishgirl: Bufalo Exchange is a cross betwen a vintage store and consignment shop in my oinion. They have them in lots of larger cities. You can go to their website and see if there is one near you! And the boots were an exceptional deal!!! Thanks....


 
TBH: I don't like the boots. Maybe heels instead?? But I like the top and skirt!


----------



## annemerrick

I almost put on my gladiator heels....maybe next time!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

delias penguin polka dot hoodie (21, but its cute!)
CK pink cami (I think these are 3 for 12 dollars at costco!)
my new paper denim jeans I found for 3 bucks including tax!


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...so glad you stopped by..I've been waiting!!  I can't believe you got those jeans for $3.  That is amazing!!  I think that penguin hoodie is too cute...I am a bit old for penguins...but were I not..I would want one too!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Pearli...so glad you stopped by..I've been waiting!!  I can't believe you got those jeans for $3.  That is amazing!!  I think that penguin hoodie is too cute...I am a bit old for penguins...but were I not..I would want one too!!!



Thanks, my parents are coupon cutters so its not unlikely that I turned out to be a huge bargain shopper! I always have 4x the amount of clothes as my friends, but pay the same amount in total. My secret: I refuse to pay original price.

I scored with these pants, they are a little big though, but what the heck!


----------



## NicolesCloset

WOW!! love this thread! Everyone looks fabulous:tpfrox:


----------



## jillybean307

This is a brilliant thread! 

Hairsprayhead, you're so pretty! You remind me of the girl from Veronica Mars.


----------



## evilvietgirl

OMG It's a thread after my own heart 

Gold Dress- $5 F21 Clearance
Belt- $6 Also F21
Silver Criss Cross shoes- Seychelles $5!!! (Loehmanns sale)

Coral Dress- fabulous young and broke- $12 @ Loehmanns
Same belt
Black Nine West slip ons - 15 bucks at outlet ^^


----------



## pearlisthegurl

evilvietgirl said:


> OMG It's a thread after my own heart
> 
> Gold Dress- $5 F21 Clearance
> Belt- $6 Also F21
> Silver Criss Cross shoes- Seychelles $5!!! (Loehmanns sale)
> 
> Coral Dress- fabulous young and broke- $12 @ Loehmanns
> Same belt
> Black Nine West slip ons - 15 bucks at outlet ^^



You look great! The first outfit is only 16 bucks? Good job my friend!


----------



## annemerrick

Evilvietgirl...both of those dresses look wonderful! I love the way that you have them accessorized!!  Come back and show us more!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Taking back sunday band t, (10, hottopic)
7FAM cords (15 buckks!)
vintage LV


----------



## evilvietgirl

Seychelles heels- $5

Free People jacket- $10 (MARKED DOWN FROM $250!)

Juicy top- $13 (Loehmanns)

Skirt- F21 $5

Tights- $1 DYI (They have this ombre thing going on up the pic dosen't show it too well)


----------



## margaritaxmix

glitch?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

evilvietgirl said:


> Seychelles heels- $5
> 
> Free People jacket- $10 (MARKED DOWN FROM $250!)
> 
> Juicy top- $13 (Loehmanns)
> 
> Skirt- F21 $5
> 
> Tights- $1 DYI (They have this ombre thing going on up the pic dosen't show it too well)



You look stunning!


----------



## ACS

evilvietgirl - for the total cost of each outfit, you look awesome!


----------



## Sweetwon

evilvietgirl said:


> Seychelles heels- $5
> 
> Free People jacket- $10 (MARKED DOWN FROM $250!)
> 
> Juicy top- $13 (Loehmanns)
> 
> Skirt- F21 $5
> 
> Tights- $1 DYI (They have this ombre thing going on up the pic dosen't show it too well)


 

You look great! I love this outfit especially the shoes!


----------



## evilvietgirl

Thank you everyone for your lovely comment! 

This thread actually inspired me to go through my closet and mash together my cheapest pieces, with very good results.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

evilvietgirl said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comment!
> 
> This thread actually inspired me to go through my closet and mash together my cheapest pieces, with very good results.


 
I love all your outfits =)


----------



## AimeeSully

annemerrick said:


> OK..new bargain outfit:
> White t-shirt $4
> True Religion patchwork jacket: $10 thrift store
> Gap wide-leg khakis: $4 resale shop (I have had these for about 5 years!!)
> Gucci clogs: NOT a bargain!!


 

This is my absolute favorite outfit - just very classic and fresh - I wish you were my personal fashion stylist - you have great style!


----------



## annemerrick

Awww...thank you so much!!!  I really appreciate that compliment!!  All of the ladies in this thread do so much with so little!  It jst goes to show that you don't have to spend a lot to look fabulous!!!  Again...Aimee...thank you!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Yay, my first post here actually involving outfits! Not the most sophisticated outfits but hopefully they'll do!

   This was for going to TJMaxx & grocery shopping:





  Hollister Long-length cardigan - $19.90
  American Eagle tank - $6.99!!
  Old Navy Skinny Jeans - $10 (kid's section - regular price too!)
Coach Verra Flats - okay not so much a bargain at $50
  Coach Wristlet w/ phone - $30 (also not the biggest bargain)

  Then for going hiking with my boyfriend & Target:




  Terry Juicy Hoodie - $20 @ TJMaxx
  American Eagle tank - $5.99!
  Hollister Cargos - $9.90 
  Coach Katelyn Sneakers - ush:

  For hiking I actually put on a yellow Abercrombie tee over my grey tank. (the tee was $9.90)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^ Love both outfits, both great bargans! My favorite would have to be the first =)


----------



## smvida

_*Old Navy Skinny Jeans - $10 (kid's section - regular price too!)*_
you must be under 18?!?!


----------



## margaritaxmix

smvida said:


> _*Old Navy Skinny Jeans - $10 (kid's section - regular price too!)*_
> you must be under 18?!?!


haha yes of course... im 16


----------



## annemerrick

margaritamix..so glad to se your outfits!!  You look darling in both!  Great prices, also...


----------



## margaritaxmix

We need more pics!

I'll be pic hog 

My outfit for today... simple & comfy.

Eyeshadow White Tee - $5.99
Aeropostale Leather Belt - $3.99
Pacsun Dark Skinny Jeans - $19.99
Tall Chestnut UGGs, rolled down - not a bargain
Tiffanys Heart Tag Chain Necklace - NOT a bargain
Silver Bow Ring - gift from my aunt!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

RNJ shirt (rapeisneverjustified.net)
Ed hardy sweats= $30
Red ON cardi = 7$


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I love shirts with a message!


----------



## annemerrick

You ladies are just posting away!!  I am wearing (no pic necessary) we all know what it looks like...a black Juicy velour sweatsuit that was under $20 for both pieces.

I love the casual outfits...that you both are wearing!


----------



## annemerrick

Not an outfit...but I had to show this off somewhere!!!

Bottega Veneta Belt: $17 Buffalo Exchange

The tassels are SUPER long and fabulous!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> Not an outfit...but I had to show this off somewhere!!!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Belt: $17 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> The tassels are SUPER long and fabulous!!!


 
Wow! Great deal


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Not an outfit...but I had to show this off somewhere!!!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Belt: $17 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> The tassels are SUPER long and fabulous!!!


I love that! Before I head up to New York this summer, I am most definitely messaging you and asking for all these treasure chest consignment shop names and locations!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks ladies...the belt is seriously droolworthy!!  And it was just siting there all nonchalantly in its BV fabulousness!!!  I felt like I had snagged the prize when I saw it, and read the price tag!!!!


----------



## Sweetwon

I so wish I could find bargains like that at the thrift shops here. I can't seem to find any good thrift shops in Baton Rouge. I guess I will have to make a trip to New Orleans and check out the Buffalo Exchange there.


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Ladies....anything new????  I have been moving and it has been HORRIBLE!!!!  I never need to go shopping again!!!  ANyone have anything cute and cheap to show off???!!


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Everyone...A Monday bump for this thread!  Let's see all of your bargains!!

Outfit for today:

My sons Levi's
White t-shirt $2 thrift store
Beaded Lace sweater $20 Limited
Chloe shoes $50 second-hand shop


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Hi Everyone...A Monday bump for this thread!  Let's see all of your bargains!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> White t-shirt $2 thrift store
> Beaded Lace sweater $20 Limited
> Chloe shoes $50 second-hand shop



To be dreadfully honest Im not feeling the lace sweater but I love the jeans and chloe sheos!


----------



## annemerrick

Oh Pearli...it's OK!!  I think maybe if you could see the detail, you may like it better!  I am going to read to my 1st graders class today, so I have to be somewhat "buttoned up"!!!!


----------



## claireZk

Great thread!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Hi Everyone...A Monday bump for this thread!  Let's see all of your bargains!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> White t-shirt $2 thrift store
> Beaded Lace sweater $20 Limited
> Chloe shoes $50 second-hand shop


I actually LOVE that lace sweater, so feminine, but I think it'd be better off paired with more "feminine" bottoms, not boyfriend jeans. 

Cute outfit though!


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Margarita!!! Here is a pic of the same sweater worn with a grey pencil skirt from long ago....


----------



## WaterMe

OMG I'm so so so glad I found this thread!! I'm living on a student budget (aka all my money goes to textbooks, coffee, food and going out for occasional drinks) and can barely afford to keep up my shopping addiction!!  Not to mention I'm not nearly as stylish as you thrifty shoppers 

I LOVE this thread.

This isn't what I wore today, but I wore this out awhile back (sorry about the horrifyingly dusty mirror - i typically try to avoid using it if I can help it hahaha)

Dress - charlotte russe $24.99
Grey tweed heels - target $21
Express cardigan - super clearance (can't remember how much it was now)
AE clutch - clearance $6

I think the most expensive item was my (new) haircut ($35) 

And my outfit in my avatar (back when I had long hair):
Black wrap dress (I LOVE it): Express clearance $14.99
Sheer stockings: target $8
H&M flats: $10 I think
Fake pearl beads: $2
Having a photography-major best friend: priceless!


----------



## Fashionista2148

I love the sweater! Actually, I really like it with the jeans. It has a cool masculine vs feminine thing going on


----------



## annemerrick

Waterme...that is what this thread is all about!!  To be honest...I have so much more fun getting a bargain.  Your dress is gorgeous!  What a beautiful outfit!


----------



## WaterMe

annemerrick said:


> Hi Everyone...A Monday bump for this thread!  Let's see all of your bargains!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> White t-shirt $2 thrift store
> Beaded Lace sweater $20 Limited
> Chloe shoes $50 second-hand shop



I love this!   
One of my favorite things is mixing masculine with feminine - I think it looks great!  Definitely too cold for that here, though - I envy your weather that allows for open-toed shoes!

Annemerrick, you always have such great style - I wish I could come across just as awesome vintage/thrift finds!

And - my attempt at staying warm yet thrifty-stylish today:


----------



## annemerrick

Waterme....I realy like that outfit! I have a harder time with winter clothes...mainly because i just want to stay warm!!  It is actually not that warm today, and my tosies are freezing!!!  It is supposed to warm up this afternoon..so I am toughing it out.
   And I also love to mix masculine/feminine.....


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today.....

Blue thermal cashmere sweater $8.00 resale shop
Skinny jeans $@10.00 Ross
L'Autre Chose boots $14 Buffalo Exchange
Alexander McQueen scarf $30 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## plumaplomb

annemerrick said:


> Hi Everyone...A Monday bump for this thread!  Let's see all of your bargains!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> White t-shirt $2 thrift store
> Beaded Lace sweater $20 Limited
> Chloe shoes $50 second-hand shop


LOVE those shoes!! i would DIE if i ever found chloe shoes secondhand...


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much!  I have 3 or 4 pairs of Chloe shoes, and they have all been bought second-hand!  You have to haunt the second-hand shops!!!


----------



## Sweetwon

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today.....
> 
> Blue thermal cashmere sweater $8.00 resale shop
> Skinny jeans $@10.00 Ross
> L'Autre Chose boots $14 Buffalo Exchange
> Alexander McQueen scarf $30 Buffalo Exchange


 
I love your Alexander McQueen scarf! What a great deal. I need to go to Buffalo Exchange soon!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Wow! Love the scarf... such a great deal!


----------



## Kobelishus

Shoes by Nine West $50
No Name Skinny Jeans from swap meet $27
Cute plaid top swap meet $23
Gold bracelet ??


----------



## annemerrick

I ADORE that top!!  It would also look great with white on the bottom (shorts, jeans).


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I agree, love the top and the shoes!


----------



## annemerrick

Here is my outfit for today...not so fabulous....but comfy!

Splendid t-shirt $2 Salvation Army
TR Joey jeans $FREE..I traded some stuff at Buffalo Exchange!!
MeToo shoes $7 Buffalo Exchange
Scarf $under 10 Ross


----------



## WaterMe

I'm jealous that you all have a Buffalo Exchange!  We don't have one around here


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Here is my outfit for today...not so fabulous....but comfy!
> 
> Splendid t-shirt $2 Salvation Army
> TR Joey jeans $FREE..I traded some stuff at Buffalo Exchange!!
> MeToo shoes $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Scarf $under 10 Ross


Okay. I want a Buffalo Exchange NOW


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> Here is my outfit for today...not so fabulous....but comfy!
> 
> Splendid t-shirt $2 Salvation Army
> TR Joey jeans $FREE..I traded some stuff at Buffalo Exchange!!
> MeToo shoes $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Scarf $under 10 Ross


 
You find such great deals!!!


----------



## WaterMe

Found this dress - and only paid $6 and some change for it!!  I really enjoy the neckline.  (And my shoes are from target - couple seasons ago )

I'm really excited to wear it out with my black stuff when I go out (bracelet, skinny belt, tights, booties)   I think I like this one better anyway!


----------



## jordanjordan

Wow, I was really impressed with my own bargain shopping lately but you gals blow it out of the water!


----------



## Samia

WaterMe said:


> Found this dress - and only paid $6 and some change for it!! I really enjoy the neckline. (And my shoes are from target - couple seasons ago )
> 
> I'm really excited to wear it out with my black stuff when I go out (bracelet, skinny belt, tights, booties)  I think I like this one better anyway!


 

Love this


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great pics ladies!
banana republic dress 14.99
slip(peeking thru) 7.00
payless shoes iirc0.00


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^love the color of those shoes!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks- they are hot pink or magenta.


----------



## 2threads

woohoo loving the vintage/ebay finds. I have become addicted to ebay and vintage shopping of late. It is the best feeling to find a unique piece for a fraction of what you would pay for current stock. i usually get more compliments for vintage/ebay finds because they consist of styles/prints that aren't made often anymore.


----------



## annemerrick

Waterme...the dress is darling.  I really like the neckline, as well.

Talldrnk....I love the shoes with that dress.  I get so many good ideas here on how to mix/match!


----------



## claireZk

annemerrick said:


> Here is my outfit for today...not so fabulous....but comfy!
> 
> Splendid t-shirt $2 Salvation Army
> TR Joey jeans $FREE..I traded some stuff at Buffalo Exchange!!
> MeToo shoes $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Scarf $under 10 Ross



Those jeans look fantastic on you!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

annemerrick said:


> Waterme...the dress is darling.  I really like the neckline, as well.
> 
> Talldrnk....I love the shoes with that dress.  I get so many good ideas here on how to mix/match![/quotey
> 
> your welcome- I'm all about the mixing and matching. I'm the anti matchy matchy gal.  lol


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:

Theory t-shirt $7 consignment shop
Seven super flare jeans $29 Buffalo Exchange
Bottega braided belt $17 Bufalo Exchange
Green pyramid bracelet $8 Sam Moon
Gucci Blondie....not a bargain, but oh,so pretty!!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I am SO loving this thread; it is so up my financial alley. Everybody looks so fabulous.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I can't wait to see your outfits!!  In this thread...the cheaper the better!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

anne, I love your outfit.  
I have tons of cheap outfits,  I wait for an item to go on sale then I pounce like a cat.  lol 
- here's another one

Limited dress $6.00
nw sling backs bought at the nw outlet, they always have bogo
sorry this pic is so big


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That dress looks so good on you! Only $6? Wow!


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk...that dress looks seriously fantastic on you.  That is exactly how a wrap dress should fit!  I also love the floral shoes with it!


----------



## Kelelanna

THIS THREAD!  I am sooo going thrifting!  This thread should be a stickie!   Thanks Annemerrick for the inspiration!  Now... I feel very confident, you don't need to spend a fortune to look fabulous!


----------



## Sweetwon

Great dress talldrnkofwater, I cannot believe it was only$6. And I am really loving those floral shoes!!


----------



## annemerrick

Kelelanna said:


> THIS THREAD! I am sooo going thrifting! This thread should be a stickie!  Thanks Annemerrick for the inspiration! Now... I feel very confident, you don't need to spend a fortune to look fabulous!


 
I am so glad you like this thread Kelelanna!  I have so much fun finding bargains!  Can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks ladies- let's keep this thread going! I found a some great bargains today in jcrew and br (thank you f&f).


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I can't wait to see your new things! Here's my outfit for today...it has been rainy and nasty for the last few days and I have been in Uggs and oversized sweaters. I hate being cold. Today I branched out a bit:

Prada sweater- under $20 (I can't remember exactly...but I think it was $14) consignment shop
Theory metallic leather skirt-$10 (pricetags still on over $500)
Leggings
Frye Campus-$40 Buffalo Exchange
Long silver bead necklace $1 garage sale
Studded bracelet- $3 (I think!)


----------



## Sweetwon

^I love everything about this outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Awww...thanks Sweet!!!


----------



## annemerrick

If this thread is getting boring, I can let it go by the wayside...if not...let's see your outfits ladies!!  here is mine for today:

Seven Super Flare Jeans $29
Nude Sweater $1
Grey tank $8
JS Heels (Not a bargain)


----------



## Sweetwon

This thread is not boring at all. I love to see your bargain outfits annemerrick! I wish I could find some bargains of my own to post. There just aren't any good thrift shops near me.


----------



## annemerrick

Sweet....you are always so sweet!!!^^^^  I just want to make sure that I am not just bumping and boring everyone!!  I would be so sad if there were no good thrift shops where I lived!


----------



## kcf68

I like your posts.  I love that you are able to show people all your finds.  You also know how to put things together as a good stylist.   Doesn't matter where you find clothes, if you don't know know to coordinate outfits,you just have a closet full of "I don't have anything to wear".


----------



## plumaplomb

don't ever stop posting!! i love this thread and have subscribed!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Glad to hear it, because it is fun to share a good deal!!! Today I pretty much grabbed the first thing that I saw!!

Lamb Thermal shirt $25 Hong Kong
Wrangler jeans $17 Buffalo Exchange
Vintage Frye Boots $5 Thrift store


----------



## WaterMe

I love this thread   Not boring at all!
I'd post what I'm wearing, but I'm super sick so I've just been in sweats/pajamas all day.... very unexciting.


----------



## annemerrick

Waterme..I am so sorry you are sick!  I hope you feel better soon.  Hopefully you are able to lie in bed and do NOTHING at all!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Not boring at all -- just no fantastic outfits lately  You look great though anne!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

This thread isn't boring at all! I'll post pics as soon as I get my camera fixed.


----------



## WaterMe

annemerrick said:


> Waterme..I am so sorry you are sick!  I hope you feel better soon.  Hopefully you are able to lie in bed and do NOTHING at all!!!



Thanks annemerrick!  I've been loading up on meds all day and skipped classes today (first time all semester, I figured it was ok), so hopefully I'll be up to par later this week.  I'm excited to wear my new clothes I bought in San Francisco  - you folks that live in "big" cities are so lucky!  We don't even have an H&M here!


----------



## annemerrick

We don't have an H&M either...and I really think that Dallas is a perfect spot for one!  We had just gotten one in Hong Kong (I was so excited), when we had to move back to the US.  I hope you feel better today....I can't wait to see your new goodies!


----------



## Sweetwon

I really miss H&M. We had one in Virginia, but now I am in Louisiana, and I have yet to find one here.


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:
Grass LA cords $3.99 Ross
Grey tank-not a bargain
Cropped tuxedo jacket- $12 Hong Kong
Steve Madden shoes-Can't remember but they were cheap. This is actually the first time I have worn them and have had them for years. But they were the closest black shoes that I could grab this morning!!
Sweet....I grew up In Louisiana..are you North or South?


----------



## Sweetwon

^South. I am actually in Denham Springs which is right outside Baton Rouge. We moved here temporarily for my hubby's job. Hopefully we will be going back to Va soon. 

The only thrift shops that I have found around here are not very good. There is one down the street from me that is open sometimes, and when they are you can get everything that fits in a bag for $4. I got a bunch of t's there, but not much else.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a great thread! You guys look great!!


----------



## annemerrick

Good Morning everyone....please behold my outfit for today:

Prada silk cami- not a bargain
Wild Flower sweater- $17.50 Buffalo Exchange
My son's Levi's- 
YSL wedges- $30 second-hand store in Hong Kong


----------



## superficial7878

what a great thread!
annemerrick, is that your room??  i love that red couch behind you.


----------



## annemerrick

Superficial-the photos are all taken in our handbag shop.  Thanks...the red sofa is an antique, and we get offers all the time to purchase it!  We actually have two..the other one is also really pretty!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Alright, we have to keep this great thread going!! Anne, your outfits are great!!
This dress isn't my usual bargain basement price but compared to the retail, it was practically a steal. 
DVF Rose Showers original price approx $345.
an online friend put it on hold for me @ off fifth w/ shipping it came upto $112.00
(excuse the family photo in the back)


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk....you look so amazing in wrap dresses!!  I love that dress.  SOme of my things are also not true bargains, but just things I thought were a great price!  I am dressing up today for a meeting, and will post later!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick, you have the greatest outfits!! Great finds!


----------



## annemerrick

Going to a meeting...

White button down- Target $7
Skirt LAMB- Not a bargain, but oh how I love it!!!
Belt-Vintage (my DH bought this for me 18 years ago.  I can't beleive I have had something so long that I can call it vintage!!)
SHoes- YSL- $50 secod-hand store in Hong Kong

Sweetpea....thank you!
Talldrnk..I forgot to say that I am glad you are feling better!!


----------



## WaterMe

annemerrick said:


> Going to a meeting...
> 
> White button down- Target $7
> Skirt LAMB- Not a bargain, but oh how I love it!!!
> Belt-Vintage (my DH bought this for me 18 years ago.  I can't beleive I have had something so long that I can call it vintage!!)
> SHoes- YSL- $50 secod-hand store in Hong Kong
> 
> Sweetpea....thank you!
> Talldrnk..I forgot to say that I am glad you are feling better!!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE your outfit!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick, those YSL heels are TDF!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anne, that skirt is nice!!!! I love the detailing in the back!


----------



## annemerrick

Just got back from my meeting, and had to change! The skirt looks great, but is a bit hard to walk in (think short steps!!)

Changed into:
Tibi dress- $27 Buffalo Exchange
leggings-$2 Target
Prada wedges- $50 Ebay

Thanks ladies for the compliments!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Anne, how is your closet coming along? Any new photos to share?


----------



## annemerrick

Ooohhh...did you not get to see the finished pics??  Check this thread...it is done!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...y-new-closet-seriously-impressive-426150.html


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I missed the update -- thanks for the link! Your closet turned out great! You have some amazing pieces!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im going to post some outfits that I wore awhile ago, I hope you dont mind

outfit one:
flower tank, paccsun $4
Hollister skinnies, $11
Mother of Pearl necklace got it thanks to deals and steals forum! $16, i lovee this

outfit two:
pacsun skirt $4
pacsun green tank $3
yellow ralph lauren terry hoodie ($18)
purple heels ($10)

I dont think pacsun is my style i just love bright colors

outfit three:
school sweatshirt
cable neck vera wang tights $5
gap pencil skirt $15

outfit four:
purple pacsun tank, (didnt know i owned so much from them!)$3
turquoise cardi from target $7
flower express skirt $8
bow joan and david pumps ($25, there soo comfy!) 

outfit five:
weird picture but it gets the job done
$6 two toned habitual skinny jeans
$10 hoodie with ufos from journeys
$15 ruffle tunic from billabong


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Pearli...you look so cute in that blue skirt/yellow shirt!  I love it!!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:

Fortune dress- FREE!!! I modelled in a friends fashion show and got to keep the dress. I need a sign that says, "Will work for clothes!"
Shoes- Guess Carrie $40 Macy's


----------



## Sweetwon

Pearl ~ Your outfits are really cute!

Anne ~ That is the best deal yet! It is always nice when you can get good clothes for free!


----------



## plumaplomb

that dress is beautiful! i love strong patterns. and the cut is lovely.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick love the dress/ pumps combo. Very cute,and you pull off the design so well. I couldnt!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Pearli!! I love patterns and colors!! Here is a dress for today:

RUbber Ducky dress- $10 resale shop
Prada shoes- Ebay


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Thanks Pearli!! I love patterns and colors!! Here is a dress for today:
> 
> RUbber Ducky dress- $10 resale shop
> Prada shoes- Ebay



lovve the shoes!


----------



## margaritaxmix

pearlisthegurl said:


> lovve the shoes!


Agree, those shoes are killer.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just finished catching up on this thread! Annemerrik: Have you ever thought of a job in bargan hunting? Because you do an amazing job! Hahaha, please keep updating this! After easter when I start shopping again, I'll be sure to post pictures of any good finds and outfits!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much ladies!  I love these shoes!!!

Purse...I have done personal shopping/closet consultations before.  I then bargain shop to buy any items that are needed.  I end up saving people so much money that it is well worth the charge for my services!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Thanks Pearli!! I love patterns and colors!! Here is a dress for today:
> 
> *RUbber Ducky dress*- $10 resale shop
> Prada shoes- Ebay




Cute dress!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK...I really LOVE this top!!  I bought it at a little resale shop close to my old house, and love the color!  Also, it has little pockets, which I won"t use, but nontheless is a cute touch!!

Catharine Malandrino to- $6 resale shop
AG white jeans- $11 Off Saks
Missoni shoes- $50 Hong Kong


----------



## plumaplomb

wow i love love love that top!! love the color and neckline. you could even belt it. so pretty. i need to wear more colors this spring.


----------



## annemerrick

plumaplomb said:


> wow i love love love that top!! love the color and neckline. you could even belt it. so pretty. i need to wear more colors this spring.


 
Such a great idea^^^^!!!!  I would not have thought of belting it!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## pchan2802

Marciano dress for $50CAD ( on sale + points)
Nine West shoes for $40CAD
Got both on sale.


----------



## annemerrick

Yay!!!  We have another bargain hunter!  I saw your pics in another thread and really love that dress.  Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## WaterMe

I wish my camera wasn't dead!  I wore one of my favorite new tops today, from H&M $25 *sigh*


----------



## pchan2802

annemerrick said:


> Yay!!!  We have another bargain hunter!  I saw your pics in another thread and really love that dress.  Thanks so much for posting!!



Thanks .I think I will have many chance to post here .


----------



## annemerrick

WaterMe said:


> I wish my camera wasn't dead! I wore one of my favorite new tops today, from H&M $25 *sigh*


 

I want to see pics of the shirt!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## coach4me

I just found this thread! I must have been under a rock or something! I love bargain hunting, whether it's ebay or vintage shops, outlets, what ever!!!

Strangely though, I've never spent much time at Buffalo Exchange... I've probably not been there is about ten years. There is one about 2 miles from my office... I may have to stop in at lunch sometime very soon!!!!!


----------



## coach4me

oh, and to post a bargain... no pics today, but I am wearing my black chanel ballet flats with patent toes... I got them on the bay for under $50!


----------



## annemerrick

Yay...a newcomer!!!  Coach, you have to stop at Buffalo Exchange!!  It is seriously my favorite place to find fabulous things!  I can't wait to start seeing some photos...and the Chanel flats are a serious bargain....great buy!!!!


----------



## coach4me

annemerrick said:


> Yay...a newcomer!!! Coach, you have to stop at Buffalo Exchange!! It is seriously my favorite place to find fabulous things! I can't wait to start seeing some photos...and the Chanel flats are a serious bargain....great buy!!!!


 
thanks... they were new to me... of course...

I plan on going to buffalo exchange this week!!! I'm looking forward to it! I have tons of stuff in my closet that is the result of bargain shopping... in fact on Sunday I was at TJmaxx and found a great black french connection dress for $39.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> OK...I really LOVE this top!!  I bought it at a little resale shop close to my old house, and love the color!  Also, it has little pockets, which I won"t use, but nontheless is a cute touch!!
> 
> Catharine Malandrino to- $6 resale shop
> AG white jeans- $11 Off Saks
> Missoni shoes- $50 Hong Kong



ok im sorry but I might have to steal that blouse, i need it.


----------



## aliasfreak909

walter baker houndstooth coat-$20 marshalls
juicy sleeveless ruffle top-$15 tj maxx
f21 jeans-$12.50
black aldo boots-$40 on clearance


----------



## annemerrick

Alias...so cute!  I love the boots!!!


----------



## aliasfreak909

ty.i think ill post in here more b/c all of my outfits are pretty much bargains


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> OK...I really LOVE this top!!  I bought it at a little resale shop close to my old house, and love the color!  Also, it has little pockets, which I won"t use, but nontheless is a cute touch!!
> 
> Catharine Malandrino to- $6 resale shop
> AG white jeans- $11 Off Saks
> Missoni shoes- $50 Hong Kong


Just gorgeous... the top's color is amazing.


----------



## smvida

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Fortune dress- FREE!!! I modelled in a friends fashion show and got to keep the dress. I need a sign that says, "Will work for clothes!"
> Shoes- Guess Carrie $40 Macy's


pretty dress!


----------



## smvida

annemerrick said:


> Thanks Pearli!! I love patterns and colors!! Here is a dress for today:
> 
> RUbber Ducky dress- $10 resale shop
> Prada shoes- Ebay


love your shoes!


----------



## smvida

annemerrick said:


> OK...I really LOVE this top!!  I bought it at a little resale shop close to my old house, and love the color!  Also, it has little pockets, which I won"t use, but nontheless is a cute touch!!
> 
> Catharine Malandrino to- $6 resale shop
> AG white jeans- $11 Off Saks
> Missoni shoes- $50 Hong Kong


Missoni shoes: *WOW*


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Smvida!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

We need these at times like this


----------



## pchan2802

Dex top :$12CAD ( @ Winners)
Tevrow+chase blazer :$30CAD ( @Winners ,the price on tag is $498)
Foxy jeans :$30CAD ( on sale)


----------



## annemerrick

You look so cute!!  I love that outfit!  The blue/black shirt is amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute outfit, pchan!


----------



## Megadane

^^Really cute *pchan*! Love the jeans and the blazer


----------



## talldrnkofwater

this is the first thing that I've ever found in zara that actually fits me. 
dress approx 35.
shoes nine west outlet bogo approx $40.00


----------



## pchan2802

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is the first thing that I've ever found in zara that actually fits me.
> dress approx 35.
> shoes nine west outlet bogo approx $40.00



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## annemerrick

I freaking love that dress!!!!  aND i MAY BE  A LITTLE DRUNK, CAUSE  it is after midnight....but anyways....that dress is tooo cute!!  I found some amazing bargains today, wh9ch I will picture tomorrow...I cannot wait to show all of you!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is the first thing that I've ever found in zara that actually fits me.
> dress approx 35.
> shoes nine west outlet bogo approx $40.00


 
love LOVE the dress!


----------



## plumaplomb

^ things at zara need to fit you more often because that dress is BANGIN'!!


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk...I am back..feeling a little funky....but sober!  The dress looks amazing on you!  I really love it!!
   I went thrifting yesterday with my Mom, and may have gotten one of the best deals EVER.  I am going to try to take pics a bit later so that you all can see!!


----------



## Little Tiger

Anne, this is a brilliant thread!  I love bargains.


I'm surprised that you wear your son's jeans though, you look too young to have a teenage (?) son!!


----------



## annemerrick

Little Tiger said:


> Anne, this is a brilliant thread! I love bargains.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that you wear your son's jeans though, you look too young to have a teenage (?) son!!


 

Awwww....thank you!!!  I feel a lot older than I look especially right now!!!
   I went thrifting with my Mom yesterday, and got some AMAZING deals:
Sherri Bodell nude halter $1.80
Moth shirt $1.20
J. Crew cashmere sweater UNBELIEVABLE $.52


----------



## coach4me

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is the first thing that I've ever found in zara that actually fits me.
> dress approx 35.
> shoes nine west outlet bogo approx $40.00


 

^^^ to die for!!! I love that dress!


----------



## coach4me

annemerrick said:


> Awwww....thank you!!! I feel a lot older than I look especially right now!!!
> I went thrifting with my Mom yesterday, and got some AMAZING deals:
> Sherri Bodell nude halter $1.80
> Moth shirt $1.20
> J. Crew cashmere sweater UNBELIEVABLE $.52


 
annemerrick, seriously, where are you thrifing and finding things like that? Unreal!!!!


----------



## Little Tiger

annemerrick said:


> I feel a lot older than I look especially right now!!!


 
Yeah...I know the feeling!

Ditto Coach4me, how do you get such great bargains?! 

I love the other thread* as well top 5 favourites, most of mine are not very visually arresting (e.g. black cashmere pants) but I will have a rummage around to see if I can find anything more interesting!

*officially a fan!


----------



## annemerrick

Cal around to your local thrift shops and see when they have discount days.  The one I went to yesterday had 70% off all ticket with a orange mark.  All of these had the ornage mark.  I was with my mom, and it was Seniors day, so we got another 30% off.
  I also think it is truly fun to find a bargain.  If I spend an hour hunting, but come up empty handed, I had a good time doing it. When you find a treasure....it just makes it all worthwhile
LittleTiger-I can't wait to see your Favorite 5.  And I can appreciate simplicity as well....so post those cashmere pants!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

It was deffinantly a purple day when you went thrifting! You got amazing deals, can't wait to see those in some outfits! I love finding good bargans. The hunt if the best part! Even if you don't find anything, Its all worth it. And everything you do find is a bonus!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Awwww....thank you!!!  I feel a lot older than I look especially right now!!!
> I went thrifting with my Mom yesterday, and got some AMAZING deals:
> Sherri Bodell nude halter $1.80
> Moth shirt $1.20
> J. Crew cashmere sweater UNBELIEVABLE $.52


I can't believe you got that cashmere sweater for 52 cents. GEEZ!


----------



## Sweetwon

pchan ~ I love that outfit!

talldrnkofwater ~ Beautiful dress. Great shoes too! I love going to the Nine West outlet. I think all of my shoes are from there anymore!!!

anne ~ Ok, I need to move to Dallas! You obviously have the best thrift shops there!

I hope to get a few good finds at a local consignment shop. I have to go pick up clothes that a friend of mine dropped off and she said I can have anything I want!! WooHoo!!


----------



## coach4me

PurseXaXholic said:


> It was deffinantly a purple day when you went thrifting! You got amazing deals, can't wait to see those in some outfits! I love finding good bargans. The hunt if the best part! Even if you don't find anything, Its all worth it. And everything you do find is a bonus!


 
 I so agree! The hunt is the BEST part... whether it's thrift shop, TJ max, NMLC, or some place like that!

Unfortunatly, I don't have the time for the hunt that I used to have... Now that I've got a pre-schooler... they just don't see the fun in it like mommy does!


----------



## annemerrick

The irony of it all is that my oldest daughter whom I had visions of leisurely thrifting trips together....HATES SHOPPING!!! And I mean hates it....she cries if I even pull up at a Walgreens. I am hoping once she becomes a teenager, things might change. But she says that she doesn't need to shop because she has me and my closet!!
Sweetwon-Can't wait to see the goodies from your friend!
Coach-Your time will come again!!
Outfit for today:

Missoni top: $25 second hand shop in HK
Jeans: So not a bargain, but I would recommend this brand to everyone (Bishop of Seventh), as they are the most comfortable flaterring pants in the world. And they come with a super long inseam. Even though I am not so tall...I war a 35"-36" inseam as I have long legs and wear heels. These jeans are perfect!!
Shoes: $7 Payless. I don't have many Payless shoes, but these were cute and cheap!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> The irony of it all is that my oldest daughter whom I had visions of leisurely thrifting trips together....HATES SHOPPING!!! And I mean hates it....she cries if I even pull up at a Walgreens. I am hoping once she becomes a teenager, things might change. But she says that she doesn't need to shop because she has me and my closet!!
> Sweetwon-Can't wait to see the goodies from your friend!
> Coach-Your time will come again!!
> Outfit for today:
> 
> Missoni top: $25 second hand shop in HK
> Jeans: So not a bargain, but I would recommend this brand to everyone (Bishop of Seventh), as they are the most comfortable flaterring pants in the world. And they come with a super long inseam. Even though I am not so tall...I war a 35"-36" inseam as I have long legs and wear heels. These jeans are perfect!!
> Shoes: $7 Payless. I don't have many Payless shoes, but these were cute and cheap!


 
Cool outfit! I remember trying on those shoes in Payless, I didn't think they were comfortable though.


----------



## Sweetwon

Got my goodies from the consignment shop today!!! I got....
6 pairs of shorts
7 tops
1 dress
2 tank tops

I love getting free clothes! If I have time I will have to take pictures of them later. I was so excited when I saw the stuff I was picking up that I didn't even bother looking around the store.


----------



## scholastican

My first post in here:






Target shortsleeved jacket ($7.48)
Petit Bateau tank (my daughter's)
Hollister BF jeans ($19.99)
Chanel two-tone pumps (new, even trade at a consignment store, so $0)

uh, just don't mind the scarf...






Hanes Vneck men's tee (my son's )
Target knit ruffle hem vest (39.99)
F21 leggings ($7.99)
Abaete for Payless grey booties ($29.99?)

err, again, please don't mind the bag...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ omg- i love your captoes!! and I can't ignore the bag.  Oh how I want a chanel camera bag like I need a hole in the head.

thank you ladies for all the nice comments.  I need to find a belt for that dress (the belt was missing) but i still love it.  

Anne- I need to start thrifting- you find some great bargains!!


----------



## annemerrick

Scholastican- I really love both outfits. Those Payless boots are amazing, and the boyfriend jeans look great on you! Your first post here was a brilliant success!!!

I am not dressd up today, as it is cold....and I HATE cold weather!! I think it is so much easier to be cute when it is hot outside!

J. Crew sweater: $.52
TR Jeans: $20 resale shop
Scarf: $10 Ross
Shoes: Louis Vuitton clogs....NOT A BARGAIN!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Scholastican- I really love both outfits. Those Payless boots are amazing, and the boyfriend jeans look great on you! Your first post here was a brilliant success!!!
> 
> I am not dressd up today, as it is cold....and I HATE cold weather!! I think it is so much easier to be cute when it is hot outside!
> 
> J. Crew sweater: $.52
> TR Jeans: $20 resale shop
> Scarf: $10 Ross
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton clogs....NOT A BARGAIN!!!



the new sweater looks great! The thing im really jealous of is your pants. I love TR and the cheepest ive gotten them for is $50


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Scholastican- I really love both outfits. Those Payless boots are amazing, and the boyfriend jeans look great on you! Your first post here was a brilliant success!!!
> 
> I am not dressd up today, as it is cold....and I HATE cold weather!! I think it is so much easier to be cute when it is hot outside!
> 
> J. Crew sweater: $.52
> TR Jeans: $20 resale shop
> Scarf: $10 Ross
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton clogs....NOT A BARGAIN!!!


Those clogs are TDF! Surely worth whatever you paid for them.


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...thank you! There is a little shop here that has designer denim for between $8 and $20.  On Fridays all the cothes are $3 off.  So you can get great jeans for $5- $17. I have gotten TR jeans there for $5!!

Margarita- I fell in love with these shoes when I saw them at the LV shop in Hong Kong. They did not have my size.  I seriously stalked the globe until I found them in New York.  They were expensive, but not horribly so...considering I got them a few years back, and designer shoes keep on rising in cost.  I hope to be able to wear these for many years!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great outfit, Anne -- I love your LV clogs!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Anne... You have such an amazing style! And I love seeing all your outfits with the bargans! Next time I am in Dallas, I am PMing you for the best consignment shops!


----------



## scholastican

annemerrick said:


> Scholastican- I really love both outfits. Those Payless boots are amazing, and the boyfriend jeans look great on you! Your first post here was a brilliant success!!!
> 
> I am not dressd up today, as it is cold....and I HATE cold weather!! I think it is so much easier to be cute when it is hot outside!
> 
> J. Crew sweater: $.52
> TR Jeans: $20 resale shop
> Scarf: $10 Ross
> Shoes: Louis Vuitton clogs....NOT A BARGAIN!!!


 
Thanks Anne. I don't know how you manage to score you uberchic inexpensive finds, but I am so impressed. This cracked me up, you know I can totally relate, eh-hehe:"_Shoes: Louis Vuitton clogs....NOT A BARGAIN!!"_


----------



## scholastican

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ omg- i love your captoes!! and I can't ignore the bag. Oh how I want a chanel camera bag like I need a hole in the head.
> 
> thank you ladies for all the nice comments. I need to find a belt for that dress (the belt was missing) but i still love it.
> 
> Anne- I need to start thrifting- you find some great bargains!!


 
thanks dear, I can wear rags till kingdom come, but bags are my downfall . Just as well, I need to be frugal w/everything else so I can score my dreambags!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Old navy jacket $4.50
old navy ruffled sleeve shirt approx 12.00
gap jeans 24.99
nine west shoes (from the outlet) 19.99
missoni scarf 14.99 (from filenes basement)
RM bag- not cheap but on sale $331.00


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I love that scarf! really good deal too!


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk...you know I adore your style!  I love the way you mix colors.  You ALWAYS look fantastic!!!

Scholastican....I NEVER put my bags in the pic....because although they may have been a bargain in comparison to full price...it kind of ruins things when you have a sweater for $.52 next to a Balenciaga for $500!!!

Purse....thank you so much for your compliment!  I will take them where I can get them!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Talldrnk, love your ballerina flats!!


----------



## annemerrick

Yesterday's church outfit and today's outfit:
Dress- $20 TJ MAXX
Shoes- $16 Ross

Cashmere sweater:- $18 Buffalo Exchange
ODYN jeans: not a bargain (in comparison to everything else)
Chloe shoes: $100 second-hand in Hong Kong


----------



## pchan2802

annemerrick said:


> Yesterday's church outfit and today's outfit:
> Dress- $20 TJ MAXX
> Shoes- $16 Ross
> 
> Cashmere sweater:- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> ODYN jeans: not a bargain (in comparison to everything else)
> Chloe shoes: $100 second-hand in Hong Kong



You're looking great.Great buy anyway!


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> Old navy jacket $4.50
> old navy ruffled sleeve shirt approx 12.00
> gap jeans 24.99
> nine west shoes (from the outlet) 19.99
> missoni scarf 14.99 (from filenes basement)
> RM bag- not cheap but on sale $331.00


I love your jacket! You look fantastic!!


----------



## smvida

*scholastican*  i love your chanel pumps!

*talldrnkofwater*  pretty purple jacket!  i like how you paired it with yellow


----------



## annemerrick

A beautiful sunny day, after a MONSOON last night.  Today I am wearing one of my favorite tops:

White thermal shirt- cheap...second hand
Geren Ford grey top- $50 Hong Kong
Skinny jeans- $10 Ross
Vintage Frye Boots- $5 Thrift shop


----------



## Little Tiger

annemerrick said:


> A beautiful sunny day, after a MONSOON last night. Today I am wearing one of my favorite tops:
> 
> White thermal shirt- cheap...second hand
> Geren Ford grey top- $50 Hong Kong
> Skinny jeans- $10 Ross
> Vintage Frye Boots- $5 Thrift shop


 
A monsoon?! Yikes!

Lovely outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Little Tiger said:


> A monsoon?! Yikes!
> 
> Lovely outfit!


 
Maybe not a MONSOON...but felt a lot like it!  We were sleeping peacefully, when there was a clap of thunder....and then a torrential downpour!!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Little Tiger

It can be quite magical when you hear the rain come down like that! (As long as you're safely indoors and warm, of course  )

I used to live in Asia as well and remember the typhoons, it would be quite surreal to be at home and see plants etc flying past the window (ETA) and rain lashing down


----------



## ColdSteel

annemerrick said:


> Awwww....thank you!!!  I feel a lot older than I look especially right now!!!
> I went thrifting with my Mom yesterday, and got some AMAZING deals:
> Sherri Bodell nude halter $1.80
> Moth shirt $1.20
> J. Crew cashmere sweater UNBELIEVABLE $.52



Wow, and I thought I had cheap thrifted clothes! My cheapest thrifted cashmere sweater was $12. It's vintage and it has these neat little pearls sewn to it. I had to sew some of the trim back on. I already changed to my loungey clothes (I've been walking since 8 this morning) but today I wore:

ON Tank - one of my three for 15 bucks. I don't know what I'd do without these.
Anthro cardigan - not cheap, but a gift.
Burberry scarf - not a bargain even though it was on sale ($230). I've had it since 2005 though.
Burberry kilt - $25 at crossroads trading!
Bally spectator pumps - $2 at thrift town!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Sounds amazing!!  Let's see pics!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Sounds amazing!!  Let's see pics!!!



I just realized I do have a shot of it - unfortunately, it's not full length. I decided it would be a good idea to stuff myself into a coin-operated toy car at the Metreon today. I can take a better pic of the skirt tomorrow. It has nylon snap pockets on the front.


----------



## annemerrick

YOu are so cute Coldsteel....and always look like you are having so much fun in your pics!!

Outfit for today:
Shelli Segal cashmere t-shirt- $1.00 thrift store
Vintage skirt- $25.00
Belt- $10 F21
Shoes- Not a bargain


----------



## coach4me

Anne, love that look!

No pictures (right now, maybe later) but I'm boring today:

white T- from target... 8.00 maybe?
No-name Black linen pants (from marshalls... probably under $20)
Black chanel ballet flats (used, ebay, $40)
pastel multi Pucci oblong scarf (a bargain for Pucci... $65.00, ebay)
black cashmere cardi (gift from DH, but I know it was on sale when he bought it)
Green croco linea pelle hobo- $160 (Gomatta girls)

so I'm nothing comparted to you Anne, but not too bad, I think?


----------



## annemerrick

Coach^^^That sounds gorgeous!  I am a HUGE fan of Pucci, and would love to see the scarf!  Actually, can I see the whole outfit????


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Here's my bargain outfit for today:

Wheat-colored turtleneck sweater: $10 from the Talbots outlet store

Brown/multi-colored houndstooth wool pencil skirt: $10 from a Lord & Taylor store closing sale

Hermès Scarf: NOT a bargain!

Brown Bruno Magli leather pumps: $30 at Marshall's

Hopefully one of these days I'll be brave enough to post a photo!


----------



## annemerrick

HermesNewbie said:


> Here's my bargain outfit for today:
> 
> Wheat-colored turtleneck sweater: $10 from the Talbots outlet store
> 
> Brown/multi-colored houndstooth wool pencil skirt: $10 from a Lord & Taylor store closing sale
> 
> Hermès Scarf: NOT a bargain!
> 
> Brown Bruno Magli leather pumps: $30 at Marshall's
> 
> Hopefully one of these days I'll be brave enough to post a photo!


 


^^^I hope so too!!  I am sure you look gorgeous!!  The pumps were a serios deal, and the skirt and sweater sound cute!


----------



## Sweetwon

annemerrick said:


> A beautiful sunny day, after a MONSOON last night. Today I am wearing one of my favorite tops:
> 
> White thermal shirt- cheap...second hand
> Geren Ford grey top- $50 Hong Kong
> Skinny jeans- $10 Ross
> Vintage Frye Boots- $5 Thrift shop


 
Anne~ I love this outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you Sweetwon! Ladies....let's see your pics!! Outfit for today:

Rosary t-shirt-$16 from a wonderful tpfer
Grey jeans- $10 Ross
Dolce Vita python shoes- $40 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Sweetwon

^Great shoes!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

I LOVE your shoes in the past two posts *anne*!

I posted this in the main outfit thread, but I guess I'll post here too! 







Old Navy Tank - $4.50
Bolero - bought in China for ~$5 USD
PacSun skinny jeans - $21
Coach Sandals - $18!!
Aeropostale Belt - $3 
Vintage Bangle - can't remember, but less than $5


----------



## annemerrick

Wow...those shoes were a superb bargain!  The whole outfit looks great!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Would LOVE to post my outfit, but my camera has been out of batteries for a while, and I've been to lazy to replace them! But, here's a description of my outfit...

Blue/Dark Teal Tee $5 F21 (matches my eyes)
BCBG skinny jeans $30-$50 (I got them at the outlet, but don't remember exact price. the origonal was around $200)
Tan Ugg Australia Gladiators around $40 TJM shoe clearence

My outfit didn't have that good of deals. But it was cute!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^What do you mean...those are some fine bargains!!!  Look at the original retail, and what you saved!  Get some batteries!!!


----------



## Sweetwon

Margarita ~ Cute outfit! And a really great deal on the Coach sandals!


----------



## annemerrick

OK ladies...my outfit for today. I needed to feel a little sparkly!!

White t-shirt- (.99 thrift store)
Black flower pin- .99 (.99 Only Stores)
Rhinestone brooch- FREE (Vintage from my Mom)
Clear rhinestone bracelet- $3.00 (garage sale)
Black/clear bracelet- ($8.00 resale shop)
Black Studded belt- $6.00 (Ebay)
TR jeans- I PAID FULL PRICE ( about 3 years ago, and it was well worth it! I love these jeans)
Chloe shoes- $50 Hong Kong


----------



## coach4me

annemerrick said:


> Coach^^^That sounds gorgeous! I am a HUGE fan of Pucci, and would love to see the scarf! Actually, can I see the whole outfit????


 
ack! I've be away for  few days, so I missed yoru request! But actually, I'll post something with the pucci scarf soon.... I love pucci too... the colors are so happy and bright and pretty! I've always like Hermes but I find myself lately loving pucci more... for some reason, they just seem so much more versitle to me...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annemerrick said:


> OK ladies...my outfit for today. I needed to feel a little sparkly!!
> 
> White t-shirt- (.99 thrift store)
> Black flower pin- .99 (.99 Only Stores)
> Rhinestone brooch- FREE (Vintage from my Mom)
> Clear rhinestone bracelet- $3.00 (garage sale)
> Black/clear bracelet- ($8.00 resale shop)
> Black Studded belt- $6.00 (Ebay)
> TR jeans- I PAID FULL PRICE ( about 3 years ago, and it was well worth it! I love these jeans)
> Chloe shoes- $50 Hong Kong


 
Love that bracelet!


----------



## ssmama

Wow!  This thread should definitely be stickied and I only *thought* I was getting good deals...ya'll are getting spectacular ones! I will try to post some of mine soon! I've only to Buff Ex once in Houston, but I will have to start going more often.  Also, I keep hearing the ads for http://www.platoscloset.com/about_us.html but have never been.


----------



## annemerrick

Oooohhhh....^^^The Buffalo Exchange in Houston is AMAZING(not the one in the Heights)!!!!  I got a pair of Roger Vivier shoes there for $28, and apair of Chanel flats for $25.  They had SO MUCH GREAT STUFF!!!!

Coach..I can't wait to see your Pucci stuff! 

Fabulousity..thanks for the compliment!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^ Chanel flats for $25 -- WOW! Why can't I find deals like that?!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I just uploaded a bunch of pics from my mua profile onto my laptop
old navy blazer $4.50
club monaco blouse $39.
gap jeans approx 20.
target ballet flats (RIP) 12.99
Pre loved MJ Blake


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk...you look so pulled together and classy in this photo.  I cannot believe the blazer was only $4.00.  Great bag too!!


----------



## ColdSteel

annemerrick said:


> Oooohhhh....^^^The Buffalo Exchange in Houston is AMAZING(not the one in the Heights)!!!!  I got a pair of Roger Vivier shoes there for $28, and apair of Chanel flats for $25.  They had SO MUCH GREAT STUFF!!!!
> 
> Coach..I can't wait to see your Pucci stuff!
> 
> Fabulousity..thanks for the compliment!



I wanna go to YOUR buffalo exchange!

Last night was prom. Last saturday (with a week to go to prom) I realized that the really cool vintage dress I had reaaaally didn't fit all that well. I grabbed three pairs of jeans that no longer fit me (Joey rainbows, COH cutoffs, and Juicy cutoffs, all secondhand) and hustled down to crossroads. I found a really nice Jenny Han dress from a sample sale and after trade credit was applied, I only had to pay $4.03! I'm happy to say that I cleaned out my closet a bit and paid less than $5 for my prom dress!




*



*Vintage Versace Sunnies - $20
Vintage Bullocks Pasadena coat - $30
Jenny Han Dress - $4.03
Capezio Heels - $90. Wouldn't call them a bargain but they were originally $150 or so. I wear them a lot as they're the perfect dance shoes.


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel...you look gorgeous!!  That dress is really beautiful, and something you can wear for years to come!! You already have amazing clothes, but it will be interesting to see what your wardrobe becomes....as you are already a fantastic bargain shopper!!!


----------



## wis3ly

ColdSteel said:


> I wanna go to YOUR buffalo exchange!
> 
> Last night was prom. Last saturday (with a week to go to prom) I realized that the really cool vintage dress I had reaaaally didn't fit all that well. I grabbed three pairs of jeans that no longer fit me (Joey rainbows, COH cutoffs, and Juicy cutoffs, all secondhand) and hustled down to crossroads. I found a really nice Jenny Han dress from a sample sale and after trade credit was applied, I only had to pay $4.03! I'm happy to say that I cleaned out my closet a bit and paid less than $5 for my prom dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Vintage Versace Sunnies - $20
> Vintage Bullocks Pasadena coat - $30
> Jenny Han Dress - $4.03
> Capezio Heels - $90. Wouldn't call them a bargain but they were originally $150 or so. I wear them a lot as they're the perfect dance shoes.


 
Great bargain!! Your prom is early man..Mine is May 15th!


----------



## margaritaxmix

ColdSteel said:


> I wanna go to YOUR buffalo exchange!
> 
> Last night was prom. Last saturday (with a week to go to prom) I realized that the really cool vintage dress I had reaaaally didn't fit all that well. I grabbed three pairs of jeans that no longer fit me (Joey rainbows, COH cutoffs, and Juicy cutoffs, all secondhand) and hustled down to crossroads. I found a really nice Jenny Han dress from a sample sale and after trade credit was applied, I only had to pay $4.03! I'm happy to say that I cleaned out my closet a bit and paid less than $5 for my prom dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Versace Sunnies - $20
> Vintage Bullocks Pasadena coat - $30
> Jenny Han Dress - $4.03
> Capezio Heels - $90. Wouldn't call them a bargain but they were originally $150 or so. I wear them a lot as they're the perfect dance shoes.


Your dress is GORGEOUS! I can't believe you got it for that price...


----------



## Sweetwon

Coldsteel ~ I really love that coat, and the dress is beautiful!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Here is my bargain outfit for today:

White cable-knit cotton fitted cardigan, $10 at Talbots outlet

White cami, $2 at Old Navy

Escada black/white knee-length skirt, $30 at Escada outlet (originally around $900)

Ann Taylor black platform pumps, $40 (originally $140)

Pearl earrings and necklace, NOT a bargain

I know it isn't the same without photos; I will definitely try get one next time!


----------



## annemerrick

Holy SMOKES....$900!!!  That is a true bargain!!  Can't wait to see photos next time around....you must be working up that nerve!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Holy SMOKES....$900!!! That is a true bargain!! Can't wait to see photos next time around....you must be working up that nerve!!!!


 
Yes, I am a bit shy! I'm nowhere near as glamorous as you and the other ladies who post here!


----------



## ColdSteel

HermesNewbie said:


> Escada black/white knee-length skirt, $30 at Escada outlet (originally around $900)



Wow! That sounds beautiful, and what a steal! I got a vintage yellow wool Escada coat for $6 at Thrift Town a while back. I wore it with an H&M sweater, a gap skirt I bought at Thrift Town for a few bucks, and Ferragamo flats (not a bargain... heheh!)







Today I wore this.





(the sun is in my eyes, hence the smug expression).

Vertigo silk/cashmere sweater - $2 at thrift town!
LA Made tank - Don't remember how much... a little pricey, I think. I love it though.
Skirt - I don't know the brand. It's just a picture of a bow. At any rate, my mom bought it at crossroads trading and I "borrowed" it from her. I think it was about $15.
Sigerson Morrison for Target flats - $30. I've gotten a lot of wear out of them, too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Wow, $6 for Escada! Now that's what I call a bargain! Great outfits, ColdSteel!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow love love love this thread!! =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coldsteel, that gray skirt is really pretty!


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel.....I LOVE that outfit!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Thanks everyone! I'm a bit of a thrift nut and today's is almost all secondhand!






Vintage Cashmere sweater w/ pearls - $12
H&M Tank
T21 skirt from Crossroads trading - $7
Pearl Ferragamo bow pumps - $8 at thrift town. These may be my best find from TT, right next to my vintage Versace dress.


----------



## Sweetwon

^That cashmere sweater is so pretty! I love the pearls on it.


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel..I love the above outfit! The skirt is so pretty!! My camera has been out of batteries for a few days, so I haven't posted...but my outfit for today is:\

Shelli Segal silk top- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I was watching the SATC movie the other night and noticed that Miranda was wearing this shirt in one of the scenes!!)
Seven Super Flares- $29 Buffalo Exchange (I keep wearing these...I swear I do have other jeans!!)
Brown wedges- $50 Hong Kong


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Today I'm wearing:

Primark Cardigan - £6
Thrift store necklace 50p (!!)
Primark Tshirt - £1.50
American Apparel Skirt - £18
Primark tights - £1
KG Pumps - £85 NOT A BARGAIN
Anya Hindmarch Bag - £600 Also not a bargain.. Sadly..

Pretty impressed at myself, I'd say I'm well on the way to credit crunch chic!

Pics will follow


----------



## annemerrick

AnyoneForPimms said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> Primark Cardigan - £6
> Thrift store necklace 50p (!!)
> Primark Tshirt - £1.50
> American Apparel Skirt - £18
> Primark tights - £1
> KG Pumps - £85 NOT A BARGAIN
> Anya Hindmarch Bag - £600 Also not a bargain.. Sadly..
> 
> Pretty impressed at myself, I'd say I'm well on the way to credit crunch chic!
> 
> Pics will follow


 
Yes...let's see the pics!!  I was hoping you would join us here after seeing your darling outfit in the other thread!  Can't wait to see your goodies!!!


----------



## coach4me

today I'm wearing:

Navy blue top- 12.99 at target
blue print skirt Bananna republic outlet, a few years ago, probably less than $20.
Brown cordory blazer- free! My mom gave it to me, who knows where she got it. 
Nude open toe slingbacks- guess, from marshalls, $40
Green LP Dylan hobo- $160 on sale, so a bargain for LP.


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Pics as promised!
Thank you, annemerrick, pretty boring outfit but inexpensive and functional for uni! Took this after getting home from 8 hours in the lib - hence the horrificly huge law textbook. I will try and wear something more interesting tomorrow since I love posting my oufits!


----------



## annemerrick

I was trying to look at your outfit...but couldn't take my eyes off of that amazing bag!!  Who cares if it wasn't a bargain!!!  You look pretty put together after a long day!!


----------



## Sweetwon

AnyoneForPimms said:


> Pics as promised!
> Thank you, annemerrick, pretty boring outfit but inexpensive and functional for uni! Took this after getting home from 8 hours in the lib - hence the horrificly huge law textbook. I will try and wear something more interesting tomorrow since I love posting my oufits!


 
Love this outfit! And I agree with Anne, the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, those brown wedges are sooo cute!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gorgeous outfit, ColdSteel! 




ColdSteel said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm a bit of a thrift nut and today's is almost all secondhand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Cashmere sweater w/ pearls - $12
> H&M Tank
> T21 skirt from Crossroads trading - $7
> Pearl Ferragamo bow pumps - $8 at thrift town. These may be my best find from TT, right next to my vintage Versace dress.


----------



## annemerrick

And today:

Cashmere t-shirt- I honestly don't remember how much, because it was so long ago...but I am going to guess under $20
Levi's- borrowed from my son for the "boyfriend" effect
Shoes-Steve Madden $60 
Bag- Garrique&Jarossey $50 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Sweetwon

Don't have any pictures, but my SIL and I were out thrifting today and I got some great finds at Goodwill! I got an express cami for $1.99, a brand new Bisou Bisou top for $1.99 and a cute vintage gold belt with a leaf buckle for only $.99!! Can't wait to do more thrifting. I need to start taking more pictures as well.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fabulous outfits ladies!
h&m denim jacket approx 25.
old navy tank 6.00
h&m skirt 24.90
9west shoes- bogo @ outlet approx 40
cuff $3.00


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk....your outfit is lovely!

My outfit for today:
Tuleh eyelet shirt-$18 Bufalo Exchange (this shirt has gorgeous details!)
Jeans-$20 Marshalls
Shoes- $16.50 Hogan from Buffalo Exchange


----------



## plumaplomb

today I'm wearing

$20 RL shirt
$14 Levis Slouch Straight jeans
$29 cole haans
free RL bag from sib


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I wish we had a buffalo exchange in nyc.


----------



## superficial7878

annemerrick said:


> YOu are so cute Coldsteel....and always look like you are having so much fun in your pics!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> Shelli Segal cashmere t-shirt- $1.00 thrift store
> Vintage skirt- $25.00
> Belt- $10 F21
> Shoes- Not a bargain



i love checking out this thread!  it's so much fun looking at everyone's outfits and great finds.  

annemerrick--i LOVE the shoes that you are wearing in this pic.  would you mind sharing the brand/name??  TIA and please keep this thread going!


----------



## superficial7878

^ok, for some reason the pic isn't coming up in my post--but it was part of your outfit of the day on 4-1-09.


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Superficial...the shoes are Jessica Simpson, and the style name is Stryker. You can find them at Macy's, and a bunch of other places also.  I love these shoes!!!


----------



## annemerrick

talldrnkofwater said:


> I wish we had a buffalo exchange in nyc.


 
See....and I am jealous of all the fabulous shopping that you have in NYC!!! The shoping grass is always greener!!!

Pluma....like the sounds of your outfit!  Did you have a chance to check out the skirt at Target???


----------



## superficial7878

annemerrick said:


> Hi Superficial...the shoes are Jessica Simpson, and the style name is Stryker. You can find them at Macy's, and a bunch of other places also.  I love these shoes!!!



thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My casual Easter Sunday bargain outfit (we go to a very casual church):

Escada cream colored dressy t-shirt, $20 (originally $180)

Saks 5th Avenue sage green wool cardigan $36 (originally $200)

Tahari jeans with slight flared bottom, $20 (originally $148)

Cole Haan brown suede clogs, $80 at TJ Maxx (not a great bargain, but not full-priced). I'm not sure if clogs are still in style, but they looked great with the outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes....I LOVE clogs! DOn't know if they are in style either...but I have a bunch!! Your outfit sounds beautiful!

Mine for today:
Brown silk shirt -$3 Salvation Army
ROberto Cavalli tiger shirt -$60 second-hand shop
Guiseppe Zanotti shoes- NOT A BARGAIN (or somewhat of a bargain...about $200.  I waited a year to get these shoes at that price)


----------



## margaritaxmix

That tiger skirt is FIERCE!  And gorgeous shoes, as usual!


----------



## annemerrick

Awww..thanks Margarita!!  Can you believe it...I have had the skirt for probably 3 years and today is the first time I have worn it!  It took me that long to find the right top.  And I found two right tops within a few weeks.  One is a gorgeous brown silk backless cami from BCBG, and then this one, which allows it to be a bit more casual.  Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

mmm anne love the skirt its amazing!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great outfit, Anne -- I love the sandals! Nice pedicure too!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks...I did the pedicure myself!  One of the things the recession taught me!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:
WHite thermal t- $3 Salvation Army
Skirt from Thailand- $??? Cheap!!
Silver Sandals- $20 Spiegel catalog


----------



## WaterMe

Am I the only one that's still wearing tights?  It's going to be 55-65 degrees F today and I still consider that too chilly to go bare-legged!

Today:
White long sleeve tee ($12)
khaki shorts ($15)
black opaque tights ($7)
black/grey colorblock flats ($15)
black blazer from h&m ($50)


----------



## annemerrick

WaterMe said:


> Am I the only one that's still wearing tights? It's going to be 55-65 degrees F today and I still consider that too chilly to go bare-legged!
> 
> Today:
> White long sleeve tee ($12)
> khaki shorts ($15)
> black opaque tights ($7)
> black/grey colorblock flats ($15)
> black blazer from h&m ($50)


 
It has been around 70 here in Texas, hence the bare legs!  I really need a tan to go with the warmer weather!!

navy t-shirt- $4 resale shop
Paul Smith skirt- $1 Buffalo Exchange
Hogan wedges- $16.50 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Going to Buffalo Exchange this weekend! Fellow Dallas girl here! I need to check that place out!!


----------



## annemerrick

Oh...you definitely should!!  I love it!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Today's outfit:

I liked my Easter outfit so well that I wore the shirt and cardigan again today!

Escada cream colored dressy t-shirt, $20 at Escada outlet (originally $180).

Saks 5th Avenue sage green wool cardigan, $36 at Off 5th (originally $200).


Classiques Entier (Nordstrom brand) tan pencil skirt, $3 at a thrift store.

Dolce & Gabbana tan sling-back heels, $119 at TJ Maxx.


----------



## annemerrick

Isn't that a great feeling^^^I love when I wear something that I adore, and ust cant wait to wear it again!  Sure can't wait to get a visual of these outfits HN.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Hey!

I wore this outfit to my brothers bar mitzvah last month

nine west bow dress (33 at marshalls! Went to lord and taylors and its on sale for 110!)
singerson morrison for target studded heels (about $30, i could have waited to get them cheaper but I just LOVED them!)


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...the dress is adorable!!  I also loved those SM shoes!!


----------



## plumaplomb

I love that bow dress -- gorgeous color and so feminine.


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:

John Paul Gaultier top- bought approximately 8 years ago, and worn today for the first time!!! $15 second-hand store
Martin & Osa silk tank- $2 Salvation Army
Jeans- $10 Ross
Vintage Frye Boots- $5 Thrift Store


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit!


----------



## WaterMe

A cheap dress (I think it was like $25) I was thinking about wearing tomorrow - it shrunk in the wash, so it's a little tight around the waist.  Do you think it looks too tight?

I know, it's super wrinkly


----------



## annemerrick

I wish I could see it from the side.  It does look a little tight, but it would help alot if I could see another angle!!  Cute dress though....


----------



## Jesskaz

talldrnkofwater said:


> I wish we had a buffalo exchange in nyc.


 
Guess what?? I recently heard there are 2 in NYC! I can't wait to check them out!
http://www.buffaloexchange.com/locations.php?Region_ID=26


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Great news!!!  I bet there is a ton of great stuff there!


----------



## WaterMe

Annemerrick - it pretty much looks that tight all the way around.  I think it's shrunken beyond comfort now 


Just got my nude heels for $38!!


----------



## pro_shopper

AnneMerrick: I had to ask about that Pucci scarf you wore as a shirt! Did you make it or have it made specially into a shirt? Its gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## annemerrick

Waterme...those shoes are fantastic!!  I am sorry about the dress...it didn't look comfy!

Proshopper...it is a regular scarf.  You just fold in half corner to corner, so you have a big triangle, put on a necklace, and take the point of the triangle...put one bit under the necklace, and one over the necklace and tie in a small knot.  Then take the flat part of the triangle and tie behind your back in another knot.
   I also had instructions right after I had that outfit on, in case these aren't clear!!!!

Thanks so much for the compliment!


----------



## Sweetpea83

WaterMe said:


> A cheap dress (I think it was like $25) I was thinking about wearing tomorrow - it shrunk in the wash, so it's a little tight around the waist.  Do you think it looks too tight?
> 
> I know, it's super wrinkly




Pretty dress!

Looks great on you!


----------



## annemerrick

And for today....please excuse the paleness of my legs!!! Thinking about changing into pants...they are somewhat scary!!

Chanel sweater- $35 second-hand
Theory shorts- $10 garage sale
Shoes- $12.75 Ross


----------



## annemerrick

I wanted to include a better pic of the shoes, because they are really cute IMO!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^those are really cute!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great shoes, Anne! Wow -- $35 for a Chanel sweater! I wish I could go shopping with you!


----------



## Sweetwon

Pearlisthegurl ~ love the bow dress and sparkly shoes!

Anne ~ Those frye boots for $5 are fabulous. I need a pair like that. But now that the weather is getting warmer I guess I could live without them for a while. I also love your Chanel sweater. As always great deals!!


----------



## envyme

I wish I could go shopping with Anne as well!!!!!!



HermesNewbie said:


> Great shoes, Anne! Wow -- $35 for a Chanel sweater! I wish I could go shopping with you!


----------



## annemerrick

envyme said:


> I wish I could go shopping with Anne as well!!!!!!


 

Me too...I wish I could take you ALL shopping!!!
I just bought (and then sold at BE) the most gorgeous Tracy Reese shirt that I have ever seen.  I bought for $1.00 at Salvation Army, and sold at BE because I found a fantastic drss that was necessary.  The shirt was way too big, but I was planning on keeping it just to look at!!!  I also bought (and sold) a Fendi logo shirt...too cute, but really in you face logos...bought for $1.99.  Same day, I also bought a gorgeous Gucci shirt, and LaRok shirt....$5.00 each...at a thrift store.  Thing is...I am getting really cheap!  I bought my daughter some Baby Lulu pants at a thrift store the other day, and balked when the lady told me they were $2.99 instead of $1.99. Then realized that I was being RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## newbee81

annemerrick said:


> Me too...I wish I could take you ALL shopping!!!
> I just bought (and then sold at BE) the most gorgeous Tracy Reese shirt that I have ever seen. I bought for $1.00 at Salvation Army, and sold at BE because I found a fantastic drss that was necessary. The shirt was way too big, but I was planning on keeping it just to look at!!! I also bought (and sold) a Fendi logo shirt...too cute, but really in you face logos...bought for $1.99. Same day, I also bought a gorgeous Gucci shirt, and LaRok shirt....$5.00 each...at a thrift store. Thing is...I am getting really cheap! I bought my daughter some Baby Lulu pants at a thrift store the other day, and balked when the lady told me they were $2.99 instead of $1.99. Then realized that I was being RIDICULOUS!!!!


 
Why can't I ever find any good deal like you?


----------



## Sweetwon

^I feel the same way. All I ever find is stuff from AE, A&F, Express...Nothing really great.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> Me too...I wish I could take you ALL shopping!!!
> I just bought (and then sold at BE) the most gorgeous Tracy Reese shirt that I have ever seen. I bought for $1.00 at Salvation Army, and sold at BE because I found a fantastic drss that was necessary. The shirt was way too big, but I was planning on keeping it just to look at!!! I also bought (and sold) a Fendi logo shirt...too cute, but really in you face logos...bought for $1.99. Same day, I also bought a gorgeous Gucci shirt, and LaRok shirt....$5.00 each...at a thrift store. Thing is...I am getting really cheap! I bought my daughter some Baby Lulu pants at a thrift store the other day, and balked when the lady told me they were $2.99 instead of $1.99. Then realized that I was being RIDICULOUS!!!!


 
Do you think you could take a picture of _every_ item of clothing you have, that you got at a good deal, and post a pic. of it with the price you paid for it? Hahaha, you find such great deals!


----------



## annemerrick

I would love to do that!!  I think it may take me a week....I have a TON of stuff :shame:.  If only I had the time!!  Finding bargains is my most favorite thing to do....and I have nowhere else to talk about it!  Thanks everyone for giving me this place to show my stuff!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Finding bargains is my most favorite thing to do....and I have nowhere else to talk about it! Thanks everyone for giving me this place to show my stuff!!


 
I can relate! None of my friends or family members share in my obsession with bargain shopping for clothes and shoes.

My Hermès fascination is another topic I don't dare bring up with my friends/family (other than my DH, who is amused by it). Most of the people I know think $50 is too much to pay for a purse! They certainly would think I was crazy if they knew I was saving up for a $10,000 purse!


----------



## trisha48228

Anne, so cute as usual.  I wish I could find deals like you.  Can you be my personal shopper!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I wish!!!  Next time I am in MIchigan...me and you..we are hooking up!


----------



## annemerrick

My outfit for today....I really like this look!! I feel most comfy in jeans and a t-shirt!!

White t-shirt- $.99 Thrift store
Grey tank- $8 Buffalo Exchange
Rosary- $1.50 Garage sale
Silver bead necklace- $1.00 Garage sale
Yanuk jeans- $8 Second-hand store
Skull shoes- $18 Buffalo Exchange (I really like these!!!)


----------



## annemerrick

HermesNewbie said:


> I can relate! None of my friends or family members share in my obsession with bargain shopping for clothes and shoes.
> 
> My Hermès fascination is another topic I don't dare bring up with my friends/family (other than my DH, who is amused by it). Most of the people I know think $50 is too much to pay for a purse! They certainly would think I was crazy if they knew I was saving up for a $10,000 purse!


 

I have one friend who also loves to find bargains!!  Unfortunately, we have identical taste....so it is sometimes a rush to the same stores to find fabulous things!!!  But I adore her, and we pass on the bargains.  Last week I saw a beautiful Dolce & Gabbana leopard dress for $35...I didn't have anywhere to wear it, so I bought it...called her, and she paid me for it right away!
   Hermes....One day I will too be a Hermes addict...my time is coming!


----------



## Sweetwon

Such a comfy looking outfit Anne. I LOVE those shoes!!!!!


----------



## trisha48228

Love the shoes Ann


----------



## webbie

What a great outfit, annemerrick! the skull shoes are so unique


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anne, You are the queen of bargains!!!!
my whole outfit isn't cheap but I didn't pay retail for it either:
white tee walmart $5.00
banana republic sailor jeans $30.00
club monaco blazer $19.00
tory burch satin revas from the tb outlet (not cheap) 
rm nikki in flat iron not cheap
target merona bubble necklace 14.99- this necklace is a k/o of a jcrew necklace.  When I went to jcrew yesterday, the sa thought it was theirs- she was shocked when I told her tar-jay


----------



## plumaplomb

^Very beautiful and well put together!! I'm going to have to hunt down that necklace...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk...you look stunning!!  I have seen that line of jewelry at Target....seeing you model it makes it look so good!!


----------



## trisha48228

Talldrnkofwater, cute out fit.  I like how you mixed the bargins with teh "not cheap".


----------



## pearlisthegurl

$6.5 a&f green hoodie
3 for $12 CK orange tank
$5 free people skirt from marshalls.


----------



## annemerrick

OOOOoooohhhh...I like that skirt!!


----------



## annemerrick

And for today...completely casual....

LAMB shirt- $18 Buffalo Exchange
Jeans- my son's Levi's (which he got grass stains on last weekend!!)
Shoes- Manolos- Paid full price and worth every penny!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Those shoes are TDF, and thanks for the compliment on the skirt!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> And for today...completely casual....
> 
> LAMB shirt- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> Jeans- my son's Levi's (which he got grass stains on last weekend!!)
> Shoes- Manolos- Paid full price and worth every penny!!


 Those Manolos... are... STUNNING!


----------



## annemerrick

This is one of my most loved pair of shoes!!  They are head-turners, and I get lots of comments everytime I wear them.  I am so glad that I bit the bullet and bought them!!  Thanks so much for the compliments....


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love those shoes!! they are worth every penny!!!


----------



## Sweetwon

talldrnkofwater ~ That necklace is very pretty. I love to look at the jewelry at Target, sometimes they have really great stuff. I haven't seen that necklace at mine yet.

pearlisthegurl ~ Great skirt!

Anne ~ Those shoes are gorgeous! I have been so into shoes lately! I just bought 3 cute pairs of flats at Target for about $12 each. I can't wait to see your next outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you all so mch for the shoe love!! Outfit for today:
White tank- $3 second-hand
Tracy Reese skirt- $7 Thrift store
Shoes- Prada $100 I stalked these shoes for a while, and finally got them on the Bay!!


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfit.  Can't really see the shoes, but skirt and tank is cute.  You sure can find some deals.


----------



## annemerrick

Sorry Trish....for your viewing pleasure....


----------



## armanigirl

annemerrick said:


> YOu are so cute Coldsteel....and always look like you are having so much fun in your pics!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> Shelli Segal cashmere t-shirt- $1.00 thrift store
> Vintage skirt- $25.00
> Belt- $10 F21
> Shoes- Not a bargain


 
OMG annemerrick, where did you get your shoes? (http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727702&d=1238595319) what brand??? I lovvvee these! they are sooo cute!


----------



## annemerrick

armanigirl said:


> OMG annemerrick, where did you get your shoes? (http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=727702&d=1238595319) what brand??? I lovvvee these! they are sooo cute!


 

They are Jessica SImpson...the style name is Stryker.  I paid full price last year, and they were $89...you can get them on sale now!  Just Google the name and style.  Thanks so much for the compliment.  I also really love these shoes!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Thank you all so mch for the shoe love!! Outfit for today:
> White tank- $3 second-hand
> Tracy Reese skirt- $7 Thrift store
> Shoes- Prada $100 I stalked these shoes for a while, and finally got them on the Bay!!




HOT outfit!!!! Love the whole look! Especially the shoes...

BTW I didn't get to go to Buffalo Exchange this weekend....for sure going this coming weekend.


----------



## armanigirl

annemerrick said:


> They are Jessica SImpson...the style name is Stryker. I paid full price last year, and they were $89...you can get them on sale now! Just Google the name and style. Thanks so much for the compliment. I also really love these shoes!!!


 
OMG!! i saw these at macy's and wowwww they look totally different on!! they look really good!!! Hmmm may think about buying these now hehe..thank you so much for letting me know what they are


----------



## trisha48228

Anne, Okay better.   Cute shoes.  Those are some high wedges.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great outfit, Anne! I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Oh how I'd love to play in your shoe closet Anne! Every pair is just gorgeous


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You have an open invitation.  You are such a sweetie!!


----------



## purseaddict**

annemerrick said:


> Pearli...thank you! There is a little shop here that has designer denim for between $8 and $20.  On Fridays all the cothes are $3 off.  So you can get great jeans for $5- $17. I have gotten TR jeans there for $5!!
> 
> Margarita- I fell in love with these shoes when I saw them at the LV shop in Hong Kong. They did not have my size.  I seriously stalked the globe until I found them in New York.  They were expensive, but not horribly so...considering I got them a few years back, and designer shoes keep on rising in cost.  I hope to be able to wear these for many years!!


*
Annemerrick!*

I don't post very much but I check tpf almost everyday. Your outfits are fantastic! I saw that you live in Dallas - I live in Fort Worth! Would you mind sharing some of the shops that you go to for for fabulous finds?? I know you mentioned BE, but are there others? I love finding great bargains also and seeing your posts really inspires me!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you purse addict!!  Check out the Salvation Army in FW.  Also see if there is a Union Gospel Mission thrift store in your area.  They are awesome!!  If coming to Dallas, definitely go to Clothes Circuit.  It is my favorite consignment shop.  Maria's CLoset and 2000 Roses in Oak Cliff are good, as well!!

Thanks for the compliments....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks for sharing your favorite stores! DH's family lives in the Dallas/FW area so we travel there fairly often. I will definitely have to check out these stores the next time we are there!

My bargain outfit for today:

Jones New York black/grey animal-print, wool/angora blend cardigan: $3 at a thrift store. I LOVE this sweater! Even though it has a fun animal print, it's very lady-like and proper and has small crystal buttons.

Lauren by Ralph Lauren charcoal wool dress pants: $30 at Macy's. This wasn't a big bargain but they were marked down from about $130.

Escada black sling-back heels: $30 at Escada outlet store.

Swarovski silver necklace with crystals that perfectly match the buttons on my sweater: $13 at TJ Maxx.



annemerrick said:


> Thank you purse addict!! Check out the Salvation Army in FW. Also see if there is a Union Gospel Mission thrift store in your area. They are awesome!! If coming to Dallas, definitely go to Clothes Circuit. It is my favorite consignment shop. Maria's CLoset and 2000 Roses in Oak Cliff are good, as well!!


----------



## annemerrick

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for sharing your favorite stores! DH's family lives in the Dallas/FW area so we travel there fairly often. I will definitely have to check out these stores the next time we are there!
> 
> My bargain outfit for today:
> 
> Jones New York black/grey animal-print, wool/angora blend cardigan: $3 at a thrift store. I LOVE this sweater! Even though it has a fun animal print, it's very lady-like and proper and has small crystal buttons.
> 
> Lauren by Ralph Lauren charcoal wool dress pants: $30 at Macy's. This wasn't a big bargain but they were marked down from about $130.
> 
> Escada black sling-back heels: $30 at Escada outlet store.
> 
> Swarovski silver necklace with crystals that perfectly match the buttons on my sweater: $13 at TJ Maxx.


 
Get that camera out Hermes....I can't wait to see pics!  I can tell that you dress in a very classic style..would love to see the evidence!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Get that camera out Hermes....I can't wait to see pics! I can tell that you dress in a very classic style..would love to see the evidence!!


 
I do tend to dress in a conservative, classic style but I have a few fun, trendy items as well. I tried to take a photo last week but my camera is horrible and the flash kept ruining the picture. I will try again, without the flash and see if that works better.


----------



## annemerrick

That is how I take my pics..no flash.  Doesn't always capture the colors the best...but the flash ruins everything!


----------



## vilette21c

Love this thread. I'm pretty new here and I'm loving every minute! The outfits you guys posted were great.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Shirt Dress $48
Black & Grey striped Tights $14
Mary Janes $90


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Very blurry but you have some gorgeous long gams!^


----------



## annemerrick

TheWinglessBird said:


> Shirt Dress $48
> Black & Grey striped Tights $14
> Mary Janes $90


 

I am thinking that you look pretty damn cute!!  Pearli...you are right on with the legs!!


----------



## kcf68

Anne, I would post but I don't know how to strink my pictures so they aren't huge.  I don't have the super cute hip stuff like you but I got some cute things.


----------



## Sweetwon

Thewinglessbird ~ Your outfit looks really cute!


----------



## purseaddict**

annemerrick said:


> Thank you purse addict!!  Check out the Salvation Army in FW.  Also see if there is a Union Gospel Mission thrift store in your area.  They are awesome!!  If coming to Dallas, definitely go to Clothes Circuit.  It is my favorite consignment shop.  Maria's CLoset and 2000 Roses in Oak Cliff are good, as well!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments....



Thanks so much!!  I also saw that there is a Thrift Town in Fort Worth - I think that is where ColdSteel got some things.  I am going to shop tomorrow since I have a day off!


----------



## courtneyh

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> John Paul Gaultier top- bought approximately 8 years ago, and worn today for the first time!!! $15 second-hand store
> Martin & Osa silk tank- $2 Salvation Army
> Jeans- $10 Ross
> Vintage Frye Boots- $5 Thrift Store



Love the boots!!! I have been looking for boots like this!  Is this a style Frye still makes?! And if so do you know the name?!
Thanks!!


----------



## annemerrick

courtneyh said:


> Love the boots!!! I have been looking for boots like this! Is this a style Frye still makes?! And if so do you know the name?!
> Thanks!!


 

HI Courtney..thanks so much for the boot compliment.  They are vintage, and the only reason I know they are Frye is because every now and then they turn up on EBay. Keep your eye out for them!!

kcf68...can't wait to see your pics!!  Wish I could help on the shrinking.  I always go to edit pictures and then hit the resize option.  See if that works!!


----------



## annemerrick

All righty then....my outfit for today consists of:
Seven supe flares- $30 Buffalo Exchange
embroidered top- $5 resale shop
Hogan shoes- $16.50 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I love that top! the whole outfit is cute


----------



## bubblevita

I enjoyed reading this thread!
This is an old outfit of mine from three years ago but I thought it's very fitting for this thread.






Top - full price from Forever 21 - $11
Shorts - super clearance from Old Navy - $4
Boots - end of season sale from Urban Ourfitters - $5 

Total cost: $20


----------



## krazy4bags

*annemerrick *- I LOVE THOSE SHOES!! they are hot!!


----------



## annemerrick

Purse....thank you!

Bubblevita...I cannot see the pic....really wanting too also!

Krazy4bags....thank you!


----------



## bubblevita

reposting cause my picture isn't showing up in the first post.

I enjoyed reading this thread!
This is an old outfit of mine from three years ago but I thought it's very fitting for this thread.




Top - full price from Forever 21 - $11
Shorts - super clearance from Old Navy - $4
Boots - end of season sale from Urban Ourfitters - $5 
Total cost: $20


----------



## cciele

annemerrick -- you have the BEST shoes! Your outfits rock too 

Finally, I am submitting an outfit. Definitely not great thrift deals, but everything was on sale, at least!






Hayden-Harnett silk ruffle scarf: $31, HH sample sale
Coral Old Navy maternity shirt: $3, Old Navy (no, I'm not pregnant -- just remixing! )
Dark brown Matty M open shawl cardigan: $11ish, Nordstrom Rack
NYDJ jeans: $60ish, Nordstrom (not a deal, but on sale, at least)
Hayden-Harnett cordovan Wyeth tote: $251, HH auction (somewhat a deal, considering the bag retails for $725)
Hayden-Harnett platinum lizard Ramone cuff: $36, HH sample sale
Bare feet: free  (I later put on some Anne Klein NY bronze leather thongs with little dangly coins, $20ish from Amazon)


----------



## pink.couture

Cciele- Your outfit is so cute, nice bright colors! Yeah, you do not look pregnant! 

Bubblevita- Cute! I can't believe only $20. Those shorts are so cute.


----------



## bubblevita

pink.couture said:


> Bubblevita- Cute! I can't believe only $20. Those shorts are so cute.


 
Thanks! yea I know, this outfit was so cheap. The shorts were part of those sales that Old Navy always has at the end of the season -- Extra 50% or 75% off the last marked sale price.  I bought so much stuff that day.

I thought the most unbelievable deal was the boots from UO! I dug out one shoe from underneath a pile of sale clothes, and asked the sales person to look for the other one.  He ended up finding it in the backroom then to find the price, he had to look through a book for the sku number.  I was like  when it rang up as $5!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

bubblevita said:


> reposting cause my picture isn't showing up in the first post.
> 
> I enjoyed reading this thread!
> This is an old outfit of mine from three years ago but I thought it's very fitting for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - full price from Forever 21 - $11
> Shorts - super clearance from Old Navy - $4
> Boots - end of season sale from Urban Ourfitters - $5
> Total cost: $20


 
Really love this outfit  The shorts and top look so cute together!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

cciele said:


> annemerrick -- you have the BEST shoes! Your outfits rock too
> 
> Finally, I am submitting an outfit. *Definitely not great thrift deals,* but everything was on sale, at least!
> 
> 
> Hayden-Harnett silk ruffle scarf: $31, HH sample sale
> Coral Old Navy maternity shirt: $3, Old Navy (no, I'm not pregnant -- just remixing! )
> Dark brown Matty M open shawl cardigan: $11ish, Nordstrom Rack
> NYDJ jeans: $60ish, Nordstrom (not a deal, but on sale, at least)
> Hayden-Harnett cordovan Wyeth tote: $251, HH auction (somewhat a deal, considering the bag retails for $725)
> Hayden-Harnett platinum lizard Ramone cuff: $36, HH sample sale
> Bare feet: free  (I later put on some Anne Klein NY bronze leather thongs with little dangly coins, $20ish from Amazon)


 
But those are really good deals! Hahaha, most people don't post their purses (me included) or their jewelry, unless its a deal (me included) considering that, you have a very stylish, very beautiful (and full of deals!) outfit  I love it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love your outfit today, Anne! Cciele and Bubblevita, you have great outfits too!

My outfit for today (sorry no pics again!):

Escada white/green/pink wool/cashmere blend twin set, around $35 at the Escada outlet store(originally around $1200 -- yikes!). Today I noticed there are a few moth holes in the cardigan. Does anyone know if there is anyway to fix them?

Classiques Entier (Nordstrom brand) tan pencil skirt, $3 from a thrift store.

Dolce & Gabbana tan sling-back heels, $119 at TJ Maxx.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Wow that's an insainly good deal! I once got a BCBG dress at marshall's for $20 because it had motholes in them (it was my homecomming dress). Anyway, they were in the back, near the tag, and my mom just sewed them together. I'm sure there is something you can do! If your not handy with sewing, then maybe you can take it to a seamstress or someone who can sew them for you. Or you can do it yourself. Eitherway, that's a small price to pay for such a good deal! (I would really love to see it!)


----------



## annemerrick

Wow...all these posts are fabulous.  I am so excited to see newcomers.  First let me say to Bubblevita, that I love everything about that outfit.  BUT...the boots are a ridiculously, insanely, fabulously good deal!!!!

Cciele...you look amazing.  I never post bags....partly because it is too hard to take the pics with bag in hand...and partly because they are all pretty expensive!  You look gorgeous!!

I almost took a pic of the outfit that I wore the other night.  You ladies wouldn't believe it!!  I'll go on ahead and tell you...just so you know I am not always cheap!!!

TR Joey jeans- FULL PRICE  $250
Ingwa Melero top- $150
Gucci shoes-$600 FULL PRICE
Gucci Bag- $500

And it looked pretty much like I was wearing jeans and a t-shirt!!!!  It is my no-fail feel good outfit though!


----------



## MJDaisy

i love this thread


----------



## chunkymonkey

annemerrick said:


> Wow...all these posts are fabulous.  I am so excited to see newcomers.  First let me say to Bubblevita, that I love everything about that outfit.  BUT...the boots are a ridiculously, insanely, fabulously good deal!!!!
> 
> Cciele...you look amazing.  I never post bags....partly because it is too hard to take the pics with bag in hand...and partly because they are all pretty expensive!  You look gorgeous!!
> 
> I almost took a pic of the outfit that I wore the other night.  You ladies wouldn't believe it!!  I'll go on ahead and tell you...just so you know I am not always cheap!!!
> 
> TR Joey jeans- FULL PRICE  $250
> Ingwa Melero top- $150
> Gucci shoes-$600 FULL PRICE
> Gucci Bag- $500
> 
> And it looked pretty much like I was wearing jeans and a t-shirt!!!!  It is my no-fail feel good outfit though!



Totally offtopic and random, but I noticed your avatar is a selfportrait photo taken by one of the photographers I follow in Flickr.  Do you know her? She's so incredibly talented and is only like 15.  Puts my photography to shame


----------



## MissM

I miss the Buffalo Exchange...  We need one in Denmark


----------



## annemerrick

Chunkymonkey...I got te image from Google and loved it!! Hopefully I am not breaking any trademark agreement!

Outfit for today:

Dolce & Gabbana shirt- $70 resale in Hong Kong
Skinny jeans $10 Ross
Shoes- Chanel $100 second-hand
Bracelets- Vintage from my Mom


----------



## pearlisthegurl

You are soo skinny!

As much as I love chanel pearls, and chanel shoes, I am just not feeling those shoes. They have two much going on, maybe without the black colorblock rounded detail I would like it more but Idk something about the shoes are not my fav. I actually prefer the shoes you wore in the last picture! This is the first time ive really not been jealous of your great deals. My honest opinion.


----------



## kookycookie

I was hoping to find deals on this thread but everyone's outfits seem to be a bit on the expensive side! I still like seeing everyone's outfits though


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...no worries!!! These actually are not the best deals in comparison to all of my others....but in comparison to full price...not so bad! We all can't like everything...so no hard feelings on the shoes...some people love them...others not so much, I'm sure!!


----------



## annemerrick

kookycookie said:


> I was hoping to find deals on this thread but everyone's outfits seem to be a bit on the expensive side! I still like seeing everyone's outfits though


 

Did you read through the whole thread????  There are some amazing deals posted throughout!
   Welcome to the thread though....


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Did you read through the whole thread????  There are some amazing deals posted throughout!
> Welcome to the thread though....



I agree, people like anne are the definition of bargain shoppers! You go girl!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I really like the Chanel shoes! They have a vintage feel to them.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks Hermes....they are vintage!


----------



## cciele

Yes, there are some great deals throughout this thread! The best deals are from thrift shops, but some have posted deals we got through regular retail outlets.

Anne, I'm digging the Chanel shoes too. I like how they complement your bracelets.

Oh, and thanks for the compliments on my outfit  Hopefully I can contribute more in the future!


----------



## kookycookie

I did see some good deals: a whole outfit for $20 is fabulous! Not so much $10 shirt + $10 watch with $100 shoes lol


----------



## roussel

annemerick I really love those Chanel shoes!  Perfect with your outfit


----------



## annemerrick

kookycookie said:


> I did see some good deals: a whole outfit for $20 is fabulous! Not so much $10 shirt + $10 watch with $100 shoes lol


 
I understand what you mean!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kookycookie said:


> I did see some good deals: a whole outfit for $20 is fabulous! Not so much $10 shirt + $10 watch with $100 shoes lol


 
True, $100 for a pair of shoes isn't exactly cheap; but compared to Chanel's retail prices for shoes ($500 and higher), that's a pretty good deal. I totally understand what you're saying, though.


----------



## annemerrick

What she said^^^!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Like I said Anne, I really need to play in your shoe closet - those Chanel's are amazing - love the rows of pearls and gold chains. 

Hope you find that jacket!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

anne.. I love those chanel shoes  They are insainly cute! I love the pearls and chains, they give it a vintage feel. I love vintage! And they were a very good deal


----------



## annemerrick

margaritaxmix said:


> Like I said Anne, I really need to play in your shoe closet - those Chanel's are amazing - love the rows of pearls and gold chains.
> 
> Hope you find that jacket!


 
Margarita...I was going to PM you!!  DOn't think for a second that I didn't find that jacket!!  I hunted it down to Tyson's corner!!  Thanks so very much!  I LOVE IT!!!  You will see it make its appearance soon on this thread!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Margarita...I was going to PM you!!  DOn't think for a second that I didn't find that jacket!!  I hunted it down to Tyson's corner!!  Thanks so very much!  I LOVE IT!!!  You will see it make its appearance soon on this thread!!!


YAY!!! I'm so excited to see it make its appearance - glad I could contribute to your already amazing style!


----------



## WaterMe

I'm actually wearing this to graduation (not until mid may) - but finally got all the pieces together today! Of course I HAD to try it on!  Sorry about the dusty mirror 

Dress - $30 (little gold buttons and white ruffle in the center - can't really see in the pic)
Clutch - $17 
Shoes - $40 (not a bargain compared to my other shoes but totally worth how much taller it makes me!)

Earrings (which you can't see) $4

I'm thinking about adding some kind of bracelet, but I haven't decided what yet!  Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## annemerrick

OOOOhhhhh....you look so cute.  Is the top of the dress yellow??  It looks great with the clutch!


----------



## WaterMe

Thanks annemerrick - that's a big compliment coming from you (you always have such great outfits!!)  And yes, the top is yellow.... hard to tell since my arm's shadow is in the way.  I'm obviously not a photography major 

I was really surprised at the matching-ness of the clutch.  I don't own ANYTHING orange in my wardrobe, but the gold clasp really makes it go together!  Actually, I don't usually wear anything yellow either... I'm much more of a all dark colors + occasional white tee person... so I'm really excited about this whole ensemble!


----------



## WaterMe

Hmmm any ideas on accessories?  I think a necklace might be too distracted - what kind of bracelets?  I can't decide if I want a cuff, or pearls, gold bangles, or what


----------



## annemerrick

I think simple gold bangles (very thin) would look great.  Also gold earrings.


----------



## glossie

how many such threads are there here?? i like your style, annemerrick. will try to visit when i'm in this forum. i usually just go to the sticky as i thought that's the one to see everyone's outfits


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Glossie....thanks so much for the compliment. This is the only thread I know of for people to showcase their "bargains". I can't wait to see what you have...there are bargains lurking in all of our closets!!
Outfit for today **DISCLAIMER**It is quite possible that I am too old for this skirt. It was just so cute that I couldn't resist!!

Shirt-James Perse $2 Salvation Army
Skirt-Vintage $7 Buffalo Exchange
F/F- $2.50 Target


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Anne, that skirt is super cute -- such a great spring/summer outfit!

Has the weather been pretty warm in Dallas? Up until a few days ago, I was still wearing wool, turtlenecks, and sweaters! It's finally warming up though; we actually had to turn on the A/C last night.


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes....it has been in the 90's.  Today is overcast....so not quite as warm.  I am getting ready to head over to Bfufalo Exchange.  Once a year they have a $1 sale to benefit charity....and today is the day.  It is a madhouse though.  I am bringing my kids, because 4 people can get a whole lot more than one!!  Then you just sit down and sort through everything you have grabbed!!!!  I will let you all know later how it went.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^^Have fun! I can't wait to see all the great deals you find!!


----------



## annemerrick

I normally don't post purchases only here, but since i did tell Hermes about the $1 sale, I will now show what I came home with.
Kate Moss capri jeans- $1
Ruth cami-$1
Ted Baker khaki capris- $1
Vince cashmere sweater- $1
Milly dress- $12.50 (too good a deal to pass up!)
I also got my son a great pair of suede VANS hightops, a hoody, and a couple of great shirts. I also got my girlfriend a couple of things. All in all...a huge success, and I spent $22.50!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Um, where do you shop?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## annemerrick

plumaplomb said:


> Um, where do you shop?!?!?!?!?!


 
Hey Pluma...those last items were bought at the Buffalo Exhange $1 sale that they have once a year to benefit charity.  I do shop alot at Buffalo Exchange!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wonderful purchases, Anne! That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow! You got some good deals today  
*jelous!*


----------



## Sweetwon

Anne ~ You got some really great deals today!! And I love the skirt with the snails on it. I say as long as you like it wear it! It looks great on you.


----------



## evecure

*Anne*, i love your 3/4 kate moss jeans 
i went to the $1 sale in ny, it was amazing. i'll soon post pictures when i can get hands on my sister's camera


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^oooohhhhh...I cannot wait to see!!  Was yours a madhouse???  I was wondering if they were doing it at all of the BE's, and wishing I could make myself magically appear at one then another!  Please do post pics.


----------



## plumaplomb

Buffalo X needs to branch out. Annemerrick no matter how cheap you get your clothes, you always look like a million dollars. One of my fave threads!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

annemerrick said:


> Chunkymonkey...I got te image from Google and loved it!! Hopefully I am not breaking any trademark agreement!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana shirt- $70 resale in Hong Kong
> Skinny jeans $10 Ross
> Shoes- Chanel $100 second-hand
> Bracelets- Vintage from my Mom


 

Anne...I'm actually digging the shoes!  Actually, I love it!  It's paired with a simple/chic outfit, so perfect! I love it when simple outfits are accentuated by pieces like your shoes.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

evecure said:


> *Anne*, i love your 3/4 kate moss jeans
> i went to the $1 sale in ny, it was amazing. i'll soon post pictures when i can get hands on my sister's camera


 

I wanna see pictures!! I wish we had a buffolo exchange


----------



## evecure

Oookay, so I didn't manage to snag the camera, but my phone pictures will do i hope 

the blue satin coat was not part of the sale, but at $12.50 still pretty good!

$1:
green silk Castle Starr wide-leg pants, still had the tags on!!
black wool Jill Stuart dresspants
Lucky Brand jeans, just for fun the ones with the lighter wash
J Brand (!!) flared jeans
BCBG silk top, still with tags!

That was my first time that I went and I am O B S E S S E D!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Jbrand? YOU LUCKY GIRL!

I need to go to a buffalo exchange. i need to have thrift/consignment stores.

i have to rely on the clearance at marshalls


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Those are amazing deals!

pearl-- marshall's clearence is my life. hahaha!


----------



## annemerrick

evecure....WOW!!!  Great stuff!!  Good haul for your first time!! You will become addicted to BE.  Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

I can't believe I missed out on the BE thing. I work 5 minutes from there and go there at least every other week.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> I normally don't post purchases only here, but since i did tell Hermes about the $1 sale, I will now show what I came home with.
> Kate Moss capri jeans- $1
> Ruth cami-$1
> Ted Baker khaki capris- $1
> Vince cashmere sweater- $1
> Milly dress- $12.50 (too good a deal to pass up!)
> I also got my son a great pair of suede VANS hightops, a hoody, and a couple of great shirts. I also got my girlfriend a couple of things. All in all...a huge success, and I spent $22.50!!




That milly dress is TDF!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you Pearli!!! Outfit for today..the weather is kind of funky...can't decide if it is cool or hot...so I did some layering! The pic is from the back, because the back of the skirt is cutie!!!

Guess skirt-$ .57 Thrift Store
Nude sweater- $1 Thrift store
BCBG Shoes- $18 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^The color of that skirt is very pretty! And I love the shoes!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cute outfit, Anne! I love those wedges!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies...it is nothing special today, but cute and comfy.  If the weather holds up, I will be wearing my favorite dress tomorrow!!


----------



## Charlie

J-Brand and BCBG for one buck?? 

Congrats!!!


----------



## cciele

Boy, I wish BE were closer to me! You gals have gotten great deals there. Anne, I love your skirt for today -- nice color and cut!


----------



## Sweetwon

Anne ~ As always great bargains! Love the skirt especially.


----------



## lovepassion

annemerrick said:


> Thank you Pearli!!! Outfit for today..the weather is kind of funky...can't decide if it is cool or hot...so I did some layering! The pic is from the back, because the back of the skirt is cutie!!!
> 
> Guess skirt-$ .57 Thrift Store
> Nude sweater- $1 Thrift store
> BCBG Shoes- $18 Buffalo Exchange


OMGoodness

that is amazinG!!

We have a thrift store here that used to have deals, now EVERY THING IS expensive.. none of the workers speak english and anything that even looks designer is marked way high like kimchi blue pilled jacket $60??? CRAZY!!


----------



## lovepassion

Anne!! Never before have I heard of Buffalo Exchange, looks like they just opened a company store in my Area!! I have a ton of clothes I want to get rid of looks like I can consign them there? AWESOME What's it all about, pretty cool stuff, great deals??


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Waterme- great outfit!
I think this will be fridays ootd
I've been mia but heres my pic
jcrew ruffled tank $23.
f21 skinny jeans $12.50
Jcrew Michelle cardigan $20.00
H&M bangle $7.50
delman mona flats- not cheap


----------



## Sweetwon

talldrnkofwater ~ I love that ruffled tank!!


----------



## Kelelanna

Love it!



talldrnkofwater said:


> Waterme- great outfit!
> I think this will be fridays ootd
> I've been mia but heres my pic
> jcrew ruffled tank $23.
> f21 skinny jeans $12.50
> Jcrew Michelle cardigan $20.00
> H&M bangle $7.50
> delman mona flats- not cheap


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love that outfit- talldrnkofwater. Don't you just love $12.50 F21 skinny jeans? I have a few pairs, they are amazing! (and cheep!)


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk....not to say that you don't look skinny in your other pics...but you look super svelte in those jeans. And I love the ruffled top...

Wasn't going to take a pic today as I am going to my kids school for a fun run (as if any kind of running is enjoyable)....but you can't be dressed cute everyday.  Also, I realized that I don't have any tennis shoes. Mine will be more like a fun stroll...

Ella Moss shirt- .99 Salvation Army
Cargo pants- $4.00 street market in HK
Havainas- $9.00


----------



## Sweetpea83

Very cute outfit, talldrnk!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK...feeling more like myself today:

Gucci t-shirt- $5.99 thrift store
Skinny distressed jeans- $9.99 Ross
Shoes-$12.99 Ross


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> OK...feeling more like myself today:
> 
> Gucci t-shirt- $5.99 thrift store
> Skinny distressed jeans- $9.99 Ross
> Shoes-$12.99 Ross


 
Love the shirt!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Another great outfit, Anne -- love the cuff! I wish I had your figure!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies
Anne, these are more recent pics.  The earlier pics that I posted were from last yr or so.  I've lost about 50lbs it took me about 2yrs to do it.  I did it w/ portion control.  I still eat whatever I want only less.  And I do mean whatever I want.


----------



## Tangerine

talldrnkofwater said:


> Waterme- great outfit!
> I think this will be fridays ootd
> I've been mia but heres my pic
> jcrew ruffled tank $23.
> f21 skinny jeans $12.50
> Jcrew Michelle cardigan $20.00
> H&M bangle $7.50
> delman mona flats- not cheap



I have that exact cardigan, it looks so good on you, now I'm really excited about wearing it! 

I saw that tank in store but didnt think I could pull it off.. now I'm having second thoughts! lol.

Either way, everything works together so well!


----------



## annemerrick

talldrnkofwater said:


> thank you ladies
> Anne, these are more recent pics. The earlier pics that I posted were from last yr or so. I've lost about 50lbs it took me about 2yrs to do it. I did it w/ portion control. I still eat whatever I want only less. And I do mean whatever I want.


 

Talldrnk...you look amazing!  What an accomplishment!  I am a big believer in portion control.  I have also always eaten whatever I want.  I just have smaller portions of it.  If I want a hamburger...I get a kids meal, etc....  You look great!!!

Hermes....Thank you for the compliment!  I am sure you look beutiful just the way you are!

wis3ly....thanks so much!  I really like the shirt also!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love the ruffled tank! Did you buy this recently, or is it from a previous season?



talldrnkofwater said:


> Waterme- great outfit!
> I think this will be fridays ootd
> I've been mia but heres my pic
> jcrew ruffled tank $23.
> f21 skinny jeans $12.50
> Jcrew Michelle cardigan $20.00
> H&M bangle $7.50
> delman mona flats- not cheap


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yes, i recently got it! Its sold out in most stores.  Its on sale for 29.99


----------



## WaterMe

talldrnkofwater - I love your outfit!  I'm particularly partial to that cardigan of yours - how on earth did you get it for so cheap??  You look great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> OK...feeling more like myself today:
> 
> Gucci t-shirt- $5.99 thrift store
> Skinny distressed jeans- $9.99 Ross
> Shoes-$12.99 Ross




Hot outfit!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

WaterMe said:


> talldrnkofwater - I love your outfit!  I'm particularly partial to that cardigan of yours - how on earth did you get it for so cheap??  You look great!



thanks waterme- I am like a stalker when it comes to sale.  I am always in j.crew and I will wait for an item to go on sale.  The cardigan was marked down and I had a 25% off card from jcrew.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

See through soul capris (12)
ae wedge sneaks (5)
on tank (3 for 12?)
vintage plaid shirt ($2.10 on ebay)


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> OK...feeling more like myself today:
> 
> Gucci t-shirt- $5.99 thrift store
> Skinny distressed jeans- $9.99 Ross
> Shoes-$12.99 Ross


I WANT those jeans! And those shoes!


----------



## annemerrick

Margarita...I am SO SAD!!!  I was so excited to get my jacket from Macy's...and they sent me the wrong one!!!  I guess I am destined for it not to be mine!!

Pearli....such a cute outfit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Margarita...I am SO SAD!!!  I was so excited to get my jacket from Macy's...and they sent me the wrong one!!!  I guess I am destined for it not to be mine!!
> 
> Pearli....such a cute outfit!


Oh no!!! I'm going to Macy's again this Wednesday, I'm gonna look to see if they have any more and if they do, I'll put one on hold for you!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much!!!  You are a doll!!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today isn't necessarily that inexpensive!! I really love this sweater though, and felt it was a good price considering I paid full price for it!!

Dip dye sweater- $80 Hong Kong
Jeans- $10 Ross


----------



## Sweetwon

Anne ~ I really like the sweater!


----------



## Chanel1900

love the sweater!


----------



## annemerrick

Went to my sons sports banquet last night. I never get a chance to dress up, so it was fun to look nice! First three pics are from the banquet...last two for today:

Black Prada silk shirt- $8 resale shop
Leopard skirt- $2.99 thrift store
Gucci "Jerry" shoes- not a bargain at all!!!

For today:
Shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Joe's Jeans- $20 ish Buffalo Exchange
YSL shoes- $60 Hong Kong


----------



## Kelelanna

Anne is there a secret to "thrifting"?  And if anyone is from the DC/MD area, what's a good second hand/thrift store?

Thanks,
K


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Kelelanna....my advice when thrifting is to look through EVERYTHING!  I always browse all of the sizes, because people will often just shove stuff back wherever they find a spot.  I never look for anything specific...but more for things that catch my eye.  Also frequency...I go quite often....Don't be discouraged if you don't find something...it is all about being persistant!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lovely outfits, Anne -- I love the red shoes!

Lately my outfits have either been repeats or too boring to post. I think it's time to go shopping!


----------



## MissM

*Kelelanna -*one of my favourite vintage shops in the world is located in DC, Georgetown. Annie Creamcheese... When I was an exchange student I spend hours and hours in there... You will find everything from second hand dresses with $ 20 price tags to vintage haute couture stuff in a whole other pris range. I simply love that shop!! 

I did a lot of second hand shopping in DC - but Annie Creamcheese is the shop remember the best..


----------



## Kelelanna

Thanks Anne for the tips!  MissM, I'm gonna check out that second hand store.  Thanks for the lead!

If any other TPFer's have suggestions, please let me know.  

K~


----------



## WaterMe

I won't have as much time to post over the next few days - but this is what I plan on wearing to one of my graduation ceremonies.. I bought this tunic thinking it would be long enough as a dress - but it's not.  

But...Do you this this looks weird?

Tunic - $24.80 (http://www.forever21.com/product.as...tegory_name=top&product_id=2059921800&Page=5#)
White shorts - $15ish (last year can't remember)
Nude pumps - $40

(sorry about poor quality of photos... shaky hands)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love that look! I didnt see the waist tie online, and wasnt sure about the tunic, but now that its on a real person (esp one with as great a figure as you) I changed my mind about it. You look stunning!


----------



## annemerrick

Water me....I love the outfit. I think it looks perfect!!

Mine for today:

Escada silk shirt- $2.99 thrift store
Kate Moss skinny capris- $1.00 Buffalo Exchange
Miu Miu sandals- $25.00 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## missbanff

Honestly, Anne- you are my fashion inspiration! I'm soooo jealous of your thrift store finds...the ones by me totally suck! I'm tempted to fly down to Dallas and shop for a weekend! Keep it up!


----------



## annemerrick

Awwww...thank you!!  Glad to know that I can inspire someone!!!  Anytime you want to go shopping....you just let me know!


----------



## wis3ly

Does BE sell fakes? Whenever I see a designer brand clothing at an unbelievable price at a second hand shop, I can't help but wonder that it might be fake....


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly said:


> Does BE sell fakes? Whenever I see a designer brand clothing at an unbelievable price at a second hand shop, I can't help but wonder that it might be fake....


 
I believe they are pretty careful about fakes.  It is always good to have your own opinions on authenticity though.  The reason BE can sell for so low is that they pay low prices for the items.  From what I can tell, people bring in what they truly don't want to wear anymore or they just plain need the cash!


----------



## WaterMe

pearlisthegurl said:


> I love that look! I didnt see the waist tie online, and wasnt sure about the tunic, but now that its on a real person (esp one with as great a figure as you) I changed my mind about it. You look stunning!



 Thanks pearl, I've never had anyone say that to me before!  And the waist tie thing is attached at the back, but it was so long (obnoxiously so) that I looped it in front and back around to tie in the back.



annemerrick said:


> Water me....I love the outfit. I think it looks perfect!!
> 
> Mine for today:
> 
> Escada silk shirt- $2.99 thrift store
> Kate Moss skinny capris- $1.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Miu Miu sandals- $25.00 Buffalo Exchange



Thanks anne - you must be the most fashionable person in Dallas!  I'm determined to one day find this mysterious BE that you seem to favor


----------



## annemerrick

Waterme..I looked up BE locations online to see if there was one close to you, but nope!!!  Thank you for the compliment.  I am certainly not close to being the most fashionable person in Dallas, but I can assure you that the ladies across the street at the 7-eleven think that I am!!!  They are the only ones that get to see my outfits. I am certain they must wonder who I get dressed nicely for everyday!!!  Tomorrow is my kids Mother's Day Mass/program at school.  A great chance to bust out a cute outfit!!!  AND...I am going to a party on Saturday.  I am so excited....I almost never go anywhere, so any chance to wear my cuter things is nice!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WaterMe said:


> I won't have as much time to post over the next few days - but this is what I plan on wearing to one of my graduation ceremonies.. I bought this tunic thinking it would be long enough as a dress - but it's not.
> 
> But...Do you this this looks weird?
> 
> Tunic - $24.80 (http://www.forever21.com/product.as...tegory_name=top&product_id=2059921800&Page=5#)
> White shorts - $15ish (last year can't remember)
> Nude pumps - $40
> 
> (sorry about poor quality of photos... shaky hands)


You look great, what are the brand name of your pumps, love 'em!!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today....is one of my most favorite pieces of clothing, and is a gauranteed comliment receiver!! I wish the details were more obvious...the straps are gold with cloissone beads, and the "slip" layer is metallic, so this dress shimmers.

Dress- Vivienne Tam **FREE** Given to me by a friend
Shoes- $6.99 DD's discounts
Ring- Gift for Mother's Day from my Mom. Ordered on HSN.
Bag-NOT A BARGAIN!!!! I am also using an old pic of the bag/shoes combo!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love your bbag its such a pretty vibrant color!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

WOW -- awesome bag!!


----------



## trisha48228

Everything is just great!!  You look good.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great color! love the dress!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

here's my outfit from today
f21 skinnies 12.50, target merona caim 9.99, old navy cardigan 11.50, shoes not pictured banana republic black faux snake ballet flats 22.00, rebecca minkoff slightly damaged bag from the rm sample sale 100.00


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I love your outfit! Everything is a deal from your shoes to your hand-bags!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks
I need to stop posing like that- i feel like a one trick pony.


----------



## plumaplomb

I have to pick up those skinnies. So hot! Do they last??


----------



## annemerrick

Great outfit talldrnk!!  I love it.  I need some of those skinnies also!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

plumaplomb said:


> I have to pick up those skinnies. So hot! Do they last??


 
I have a couple pairs of F21 $12.50 skinnies, I love them! They've lasted 1/2 a year with me. (I wore them once every 2 weeks-- aproximently) and They've lasted extreamly well, I would deffinantly recommend them!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love that outfit!!



talldrnkofwater said:


> here's my outfit from today
> f21 skinnies 12.50, target merona caim 9.99, old navy cardigan 11.50, shoes not pictured banana republic black faux snake ballet flats 22.00, rebecca minkoff slightly damaged bag from the rm sample sale 100.00


----------



## grayxie

plumaplomb said:


> I have to pick up those skinnies. So hot! Do they last??



For $12.50 you really can't beat it, especially for a new pair of jeans. The main thing is trying them on in the store, I had to try on a few of the same size to get the right fit.


----------



## WaterMe

CoachGirl12 said:


> You look great, what are the brand name of your pumps, love 'em!!



They're Colin Stuart, nude classic pumps
Really painful to hike around campus in, which is what happened at graduation.  But at least I'm done


----------



## talldrnkofwater

ita w/ what everyone said about the f21 jeans.  You have to go into the store and try on a few prs.  I'm going to get a few more prs cause they fit so well- but I think i am going to size down because they are starting to stretch.  I have a pr in gray thats a bigger size that I'm going to exchange this weekend.  But definetly a great buy for the price.  I've have them about 3wks and i've worn them at least 6-7xs already.


----------



## sparkelyfish

I looooove this thread. I'm going to have to start posting in it.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Please do!!!

Talldrnk....now I need to go check out the skinnies at F21!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anne- get thee to f21.  I have to get a few more pairs.


----------



## kelbell35

I agree with the girls, I've owned a pair of f21 skinnies for the past few months, and they are my go-to jeans.  I usually wear them several times a week, and they are still holding up great.  They are really comfortable, and at that price, they can't be beat.  I forgot they were that cheap, I really have to go get a few more pairs!  I absolutely love them.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I have a pair of grey skinnies from Forever21 & will pick up some more pairs when i'm in NYC this weekend! For some reason, they barely get the denim skinnies here in Toronto & if they do, they are sold out right away!

BTW, i love checking this thread!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I own 2 pairs of forever 21 jeans, both are in two different sizes, 28 and 29. The 28 is perfect in the thighs and tight in the waist, and the 29 is a little too big all over.

I did go to the mall this week and found these a&f jeans for 12.95. I love them sooo much, they are 500% better fitting than the forever 21 jeans. I know that most people cant find a&f jeans for 12.95, but the forever 21 jeans are a good buy they just dont fit me the best.

Thats my little rant!

there on the website for $80


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli....I really like the looks of those!


----------



## Charlie

talldrnkofwater said:


> here's my outfit from today
> f21 skinnies 12.50, target merona caim 9.99, old navy cardigan 11.50, shoes not pictured banana republic black faux snake ballet flats 22.00, rebecca minkoff slightly damaged bag from the rm sample sale 100.00



Have those jeans too . Mine ares till holding up pretty good as well, no stretching or fading after several months of wear. 


They look great on you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I had some of those $12.50 F21 skinnies they made my legs look like sausages, I gave them away.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I had some of those $12.50 F21 skinnies they made my legs look like sausages, I gave them away.



see they dont work for everyone, esp. me!


----------



## annemerrick

I haven't posted ALL WEEK, because I have pretty much been in sweats!! Today, I decided to actually put on some decent clothes....so here are the pics:

Vintage blouse- $14 BUffalo Exchange
Ted Baker capris- $1 Buffalo Exchange
Guess "Carrie" heels- $40 Macy's


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anne, I want to play in your closet.  You have such great stuff!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Me too! I would love to take a peek at her shoe collection!!


----------



## annemerrick

Awww....thanks ladies!!!  I really wish you all could come over and play in my closet also.  Although, it would be a tight fit right now!!  It is one of my most favorite things to do though...when I am bored or sad...I play with my clothes!!! OH..and just in case you missed my thread in the shoe section...check out my $18 Manolos from Buffalo Exchange!  I love them!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

You're so good at finding deals! $18 Manolos? Wow!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I know...I couldn't believe it.  What is even more unbelievable to me is that whover sold these got either $9 store credit, or $7 cash.  Who would do that????


----------



## smooches2608

I LOVE THIS THREAD!
first time posting here!
Limited edition zara blazer $20(down from $200)
white shirt 2 for $6(borrowed from hubby)
belt FREE from my other skirt
skirt h&m $25


----------



## smooches2608

miss annemerrick i love every single outfit you've posted! i miss going bargain shopping! we used to have a place exactly like buffalo exchange but it's a whole building called ukay-ukay full of designer items, you will find an original chanel blazer for $4! you just have to ransack the whole building! it's in baguio, i see a lot of filipino celebrities who shop there!


----------



## annemerrick

I feel faint just thinking about the fun I could have at ukay-ukay!!!  Smooches....your outfit is gorgeous!  I love the idea of wearing a guys t-shirt.  I will have to try it!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

smooches, I appsolutely love your outfit, it is totally something I would wear! Love it!


----------



## grayxie

*$18 Manolos!* shut up!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

WOW! What an amazing deal! Those are beautiful shoes, Anne! The next time I am in the Dallas/FW area, I am definitely checking out Buffalo Exchange!



annemerrick said:


> Awww....thanks ladies!!! I really wish you all could come over and play in my closet also. Although, it would be a tight fit right now!! It is one of my most favorite things to do though...when I am bored or sad...I play with my clothes!!! OH..and just in case you missed my thread in the shoe section...check out my $18 Manolos from Buffalo Exchange! I love them!!!


----------



## smooches2608

thank you miss anne and miss pursexaxholic! i'll try to post more of my "ukay-ukay" treasures if i find time, with 2 kids running around and my newborn baby it's going to be next to impossible.hehe..


----------



## Kelelanna

grayxie said:


> *$18 Manolos!* shut up!



I second that! 

Anne, you've got the best shopping angel!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

smooches2608 said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!
> first time posting here!
> Limited edition zara blazer $20(down from $200)
> white shirt 2 for $6(borrowed from hubby)
> belt FREE from my other skirt
> skirt h&m $25


 
Great outfit, Smooches! Wow, that store you mentioned sounds wonderful!


----------



## outtacontrol

annemerrick said:


> I haven't posted ALL WEEK, because I have pretty much been in sweats!! Today, I decided to actually put on some decent clothes....so here are the pics:
> 
> Vintage blouse- $14 BUffalo Exchange
> Ted Baker capris- $1 Buffalo Exchange
> Guess "Carrie" heels- $40 Macy's


 
Love Love Love that blouse!!!


----------



## Charlie

annemerrick said:


> Awww....thanks ladies!!!  I really wish you all could come over and play in my closet also.  Although, it would be a tight fit right now!!  It is one of my most favorite things to do though...when I am bored or sad...I play with my clothes!!! OH..and just in case you missed my thread in the shoe section...check out my $18 Manolos from Buffalo Exchange!  I love them!!!



What an incredible deal!! congrats, seriously!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I don't think I posted these two outfits on this thread yet! 






Dress: American Eagle $3 (Marshalls)
Tank: Less than $5 Old Navy
Shoes: (Not pictured) Silver BCBGirls Flats (bought forever ago, probibly around $30 @ Macy*s)





Dress: Testament (I think is the brand) $17 Marshalls
Tank: American Eagle, I LOVE it, probibly around $10
Shoes: (Not Pictured) Ugg Australia Gladiators $40 TJ Maxx


----------



## annemerrick

Purse^^^You look so cute, comfy, and age appropriate!!  I love both dresses, AND you have GORGEOUS hair!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Awww, thanks anne! I fell in love with the second dress the moment I saw it, and the first dress was just too good of a deal to pass up! As for my hair, its very annoying, I can't leave it natural, I have to straiten or curl it everyday, which annoys me to no end! Hahaha, its also still not as long as I would like it, and it grows so slow!


----------



## annemerrick

Well....today I am trying the maxi dress trend. I bought this dress at Ross, and like it because it is cut the same at the Gypsy maxis. Tell me what you think....

Maxi dress- Ross $19.99
Shoes- Spiegel under $20


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Anne... I LOVE the colors of that dress! I don't like the sandals that much, But i've never liked sandals like that, because I have huge feet, and they always look bad on my feet. Hahaha. I really like the cut of that dress, and the back! I'm uploading photos of my outfit for today


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Purse...can't wait to see what you're wearing!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Here's my outfit: 
Shorts- Bought them in the Jrs department at Macy*s ages ago! No more than $25
Top- Bought in the Jrs department at Macy*s ages ago too! I'm thinking around $12
Cardigan- Forever 21 on sale $8
Feathered Headband- Wet seal $.99 
Shoes- My favorite brown ellie tahari flats. I fell in love with them $40 Marshalls


----------



## annemerrick

I love those shoes!!  The whole outfit is super cute!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Thanks anne! 

Wanted to add: This picture was taken before I went outside and realized how cold it was! The bottoms changed to $12.50 forever 21 skinnies, in a size up, rolled at the bottoms


----------



## kcf68

Anne: Love that Maxi Dress on you!  I didn't care for the other one as much as this one.  It is more fitted.  I love the sandals too.  I just bought a different pair at Ross too.  Light aqua so cute.


----------



## annemerrick

^^Thanks so much!!  I had the other one altered, so it is a better fit on top now.  I really like this one better also.  Wish I could return the other one!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great maxi dress, Anne! It's been chilly here so I am still wearing long sleeves. I can't wait to start wearing my summer clothes!

I love those shoes, PurseXaXholic!


----------



## jeh3v

Just a simple spring outfit! 

T-shirt: Gap, $5
Linen Skirt: Tulle, $5.99
Heels: Elie Tahari, $20


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Great outfit -- perfect for spring/summer! Congrats on your graduation from college!!


----------



## annemerrick

Aahhhh..the famous Tahari heels!  I saw them a Macy's for @ $120.  So you got a super ridiculous deal!!  They look great with the skirt and t-shirt.  That Tulle sale was amazing, and I completely missed the boat!!!
   Hermes...thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## quynh_1206

*annemerrick~* you are my inspiration! Manolos for $18 dollars???!!!
I use to go to buffalo once in a while a few years ago but kinda gave up because I hardly find anything good. Well, last week after reading through all your threads and seeing all the good deals you got, I decided to go and give it another try. I found a cute work dress for $10. While waiting to pay I saw the sales person cleaning a gucci wallet so I asked her how much it costs. She said $35! so I snatched it right away. Its such a cute wallet still in mint condition with bamboo on the edge. I couldnt believe I got a gucci wallet in mint condition for $35. All thanks to you Ann!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^WOW -- what a deal! I love hearing about these amazing bargains!


----------



## jeh3v

Hermes...thank you!!!!

Anne...Wow, I didn't realize I got THAT good a deal, though I was very excited! I was able to snag a couple of cute things from the Tulle sale despite not ordering till that afternoon, so I was excited! Most don't compare you YOUR deals though...wow!!!


----------



## annemerrick

quy....I am so glad you found a couple of good things at BE.  That Gucci wallet...what a great find!!  Always nice top hear that other people are finding good things.  Nothing beats a great deal!!!

Julianne....the shoes were a really good deal, and I thought of you and your bargain when I saw them!


----------



## Romeos

great shirt Anne


----------



## Romeos

Thanks Anne for this thread, I have read through the whole of it today. I love second hand shopping and don't have anyone I can share it with (apart from my poor DH)
I love the most your chanel shoes (with the pearls), tiger skirt and Catharine Maliandro top. I liked most of your outfits, but these were my favorites.
Also, your posts prove that one doesn't have to give away things that one hasn't worn for many years, there will be a time when it will come handy .

I am posting my outfit for today, which was all second hand, but not as cheap as your finds. Although I buy almost everything second hand (or discount), I don't seem to find ridiculous bargains.

JBrand jeans £35
Matthew Williamson 2004 runway top £55
CL sandals (consignment, but cannot remember the price)

BTW this thread should be "sticky"


----------



## Not addicted

uh, I'd better be looking in my Buffalo Exchange...nevah!


----------



## whatswithamy

What a fabulous thread!!

Blouse; $3 value village
Shorts; $5 value village
Wedges; $7 value village
Sunnies; $16
Necklace and bangles; collected over the years..

Recession, whaaaaaaaaat?

kiss kiss!

http://flyingakite.blogspot.com


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^ Awesome outfit! I LOVE Value Village! I used to get amazing deals in that store. Sadly, I am not near one now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

edithw said:


> BTW this thread should be "sticky"


 
I agree with EdithW!

Great outfit -- I love the shirt!


----------



## annemerrick

Ooohhh.....I love going away for a few days and finding new people when I get back!!

Edith...thank you for the compiments.  I also really love the Cavalli skirt.  I was so glad to find that silk shirt, because it is a perfect match!!  Your outfit is gorgeous.  The MW top is beautiful, and the prices were great!  I can't wait to see more!!!

Amy...you look adorable.  I may need to find out more info about this valu village!!  And I like your last statement....it is much easier being in a recession when you can find such wonderful things second-hand!

Hermes....just wanted to say, "Hi"!!!  XOXO


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Hermes....just wanted to say, "Hi"!!! XOXO


 
Hi, Anne!

How have you been? I hope you're having a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes....
It was a difficult weekend. My best friends father died, so I had to fly to North Carolina for the funeral. It was a true "old-fashioned" funeral. They even had the wake at home (never seen anything like that!). It was a beautiful service though, and went off exactly how he had it planned.
I usually would not post this outfit here, because although it doesn't happen often, I do actually pay retail for things!! And SOMETIMES, I even pay over retail **GASP**!!! I fell in love with this top from the MW collection for H&M, and decided it would be mine, no matter what!! It was waiting for me when I got home yesterday, and is as beautiful as I had imagined. So the folowing outfit is no bargain...but we can't be thrifty ALL THE TIME!!!!!
   Hermes....how was your weekend????


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That top is gorgeous!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great shirt, Anne -- very pretty! You're right, sometimes you just have to splurge!

I just sent you a PM!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies....the colors are gorgeous..which you kind of lose when you take a picture with no flash!!


----------



## jeh3v

Shopping outfit for today!

Alyn Paige Maxi: $19.99
J. Crew Cardigan $14.99


----------



## annemerrick

WOW!!!!!  Your dress is fantastic!!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks Anne! I love the colors, so it was right up my alley!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today...I swear maxi dresses are SO COMFY!!! It feels like wearing a nightgown all day.

Maxi dress- $12.99 Ross
Sweater- $6.48 Target (these are currently on the 75% off clearance rack in case anyone is interested)
Shoes- $20 Spiegel


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh, great outfit!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, love the dress.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Don't you just love Maxi's, Anne? Looks great on you!

Another outfit. Next time I think I'll belt it. I love the gold buttons!

Dress: New Directions, $10
Shoes: Anne Klein Peep Toe, $15


----------



## annemerrick

That dress is gorgeous!!  I cannot believe it only cost $10.  It would look great with a wide red patent belt.

p.s.  shoes are cute also!


----------



## jeh3v

annemerrick said:


> That dress is gorgeous!!  I cannot believe it only cost $10.  It would look great with a wide red patent belt.
> 
> p.s.  shoes are cute also!



OOO good tip about the belt! I actually have one too! Great idea!  I love the discount stores, picked this one up at Ross.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Anne and Jeh3v, great dresses!

I wish I could find maxi dresses for short girls like myself....


----------



## sweetdreamer16

love everybody's amazing maxi dresses!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Great looks and better deals, everyone! I really should hang out in here more... I round off my wardrobe with thrift store items and F21 loot!
Clearance sections at Marshalls, Ross, and TJ Maxx are usually goldmines. There's usually that one ultra soft polo just waiting for me there or something so cheap I thought it had to be mismarked!


----------



## jeh3v

^I know what you mean! I got two Michael Kors shirts for $3.49 a piece today!


----------



## ive_flipped

I love this thread. It has inspired me to bargain shop. If my DD lets me today I will post some of my great deals.


----------



## plumaplomb

I'm wearing a cheapo black maxi dress today, too!! I love it........ like PJs.


----------



## annemerrick

And for today....

Cynthia Steffe dress- $12 second-hand
Chloe shoes- $50 second-hand

Now all I need is a tan to go along with it!! I wish that being pale would come back into fashion.....anyone else want to start a movement???!!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Let's do it!


----------



## jeh3v

Another Maxi! XOXO: $19.99
I'm also going to add some gold bangles.


----------



## annemerrick

So cute!!!!  No need to pay a lot of $$$ for maxis.  There are darling ones out there for such reasonable prices!!


----------



## snibor

annemerrick, I'm with you.  Don't want my skin to be a wrinkled mess as I age.  You look fabulous!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Snibor.  I just don't have that much time in the sun...and to be quite honest....I did enough of the baby oil baking when I was young!!!


----------



## Romeos

nice one Julianne


----------



## annemerrick

ive_flipped said:


> I love this thread. It has inspired me to bargain shop. If my DD lets me today I will post some of my great deals.


 

Cannot wait to see your treasures!!


----------



## kcf68

Okay decide to go Garage Sales this morning.

Beautiful Silk Ann Taylor dress $2.00.

Gap Jean Capris : $2.00

Bargains Galore out there at those Garage Sales and I got all Summer to do it....


----------



## annemerrick

Oh my gosh....I so love garage sales!  Sucks to work on Saturday mornings.  Actually, it sucks to work period....definitely takes away from my bargain shopping!!

^^^Sounds like you got some good bargains!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Sounds like you got some good bargains! I'd love to see!


----------



## grayxie

annemerrick said:


> Now all I need is a tan to go along with it!! I wish that being pale would come back into fashion.....anyone else want to start a movement???!!!!



LOL! This is the reason why I haven't worn any skirts yet, although I have all these self-tanning products at home I'm too lazy to apply them


----------



## Romeos

Today:
Skirt: vintage, market stall, claimed to be silk £15
black top: DKNY, a woman I worked for wanted to give it to a charity shop, I got it instead, so free
black cardigan, on top of the black top: found it on the metro (H&M), free
shoes: nine west, got it about 4 years ago on the sales, £25??


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> Oh my gosh....I so love garage sales! Sucks to work on Saturday mornings. Actually, it sucks to work period....definitely takes away from my bargain shopping!!
> 
> ^^^Sounds like you got some good bargains!!!


 
I acctually need to work to go bargan shopping, My mom doesn't like to pay for my finds, especially if she has to take me to the place and wait for me to scower all the racks.  hahaha. I just got my first job. My outfit for my first day will be up shortly


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Some of my bargain outfits of the week.. 






Skirt 2/$24 ($12) Old Navy
Top $10 Old Navy
Belt Free w/ different dress!

First day of work outfit.. 





Skirt 2/$24 ($12) Old Navy
Tank $7 Marshalls
Cardigan $15 Abercromie & Fitch Sale
Pearls No more than $4, don't remember where. (not real)


----------



## ive_flipped

annemerrick said:


> And for today....
> 
> Cynthia Steffe dress- $12 second-hand
> Chloe shoes- $50 second-hand
> 
> Now all I need is a tan to go along with it!! I wish that being pale would come back into fashion.....anyone else want to start a movement???!!!!



I am so waiting for pale to be in fashion! I will start that movement with you


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Wet Seal, $7 (Got this about 6 years ago! )
Cardigan: J Crew, $14.99


----------



## annemerrick

Edith...I love your skirt so much...and can't beat free stuff, especially when found on the metro!!

Purse...congrats on your first day of work!  You looked really cute.  I love the belt in the first picture....it looks amazing on you!

I've flipped....maybe we should just say that in this thread it is "fashionable" to be pale.  I think it will take the stress off lots of us!!

And to all the ladies...made a quick stop in my Buffalo Exchange and bought a pair of pristine (as in like new) Manolo mary-janes (Carrie's "urban-myth" Manolos from SATC) for $40.  I had a $20 credit, so I ended up paying $20 for them.  Pics will follow in the next day or so.  I love them!!!  That is my second pair of Manolos in 2 weeks!!!


Julianne...I had to edit my post because our posts crossed paths.  That dress is darling.  It was dirt cheap to begin with, and considering you have had it all this time....it is a true bargain!!


----------



## jeh3v

I can't BELIEVE you keep finding Manolos for so cheap! I would fall over! That's awesome! I wish we had a Buffalo Exchange! What size do you wear?  Feel free to send some size 9's my way! 

Thank you for the compliment on the dress. All the time I've had it, I've only worn it a handful of times. It's so comfy though, kind of a linen/cotton material!


----------



## Romeos

I am so envious of you, we don't have anything like Buffalo Exchange here. There are good consignment stores, but the clothes are still on the expensive side, or charity shops but they don't sell Manolos!!
Please post pics of your new shoes.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I want to see pictures of the malonos!! I'm so jelous!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Edith W- love your skirt
I havent worn this outfit yet but I just got this skirt from target
jockey tank 4.00
target skirt 26.99 (its a k/o of a jcrew print)
banana rep ballet flats 23 or so


----------



## kcf68

Ok Anne Merrick you are a Hotti Potti!  I saw you in another thread with your husband.  Nice to put a face to the pictures.  I'm not allowed to put pictures of me or my family  on the net due to the nature of my Husband's employment.  I can try to take pictures of my two dress. Stopped at another garage sale today and found a beautiful silk Ralph Lauren dress.  $2.00 . Hee Hee!


----------



## kcf68

Hopeful this works  First time uploading to this site.  First on is the Ralph Lauren tropical print strapless dress $2.00 and second is Ann Taylor Silk halter dress $2.00


----------



## jeh3v

^Can't see the pics. Try uploading to photobucket first.


----------



## kcf68

It looks fine on my computer the thumbnails are there. ???  It is too late tonight.  If no one else can see it then I'll have to figure something else out.  It was hard enough to try to figure out how to shrink the pictures.  And I was so proud of myself


----------



## jeh3v

I can see them now! Yay, super cute dresses, and what deals! Congrats!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

veyr nice dresses kcf68!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

I love that Target J Crew knockoff skirt!! It's so well done. Is it well made? I need to start shopping at Target!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yeah, its pretty well made.  I have quite a bit of target clothes and have never had any bad luck w/ any of them.  They also have a dress and a tunic in this print as well.  I'm thinking about going back for the dress.


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk....Target rocks!!!!  I keep finding the cutest clothes there!  Your skirt is darling...I think I saw them last week, and admired them!

kcf.....is your DH a secret agent???  Joking.....thanks so much for the compliment!  I always take pictures without my head, because it is so much less stress!  If I have to worry about looking good in the photo also..you guys may never see anything of mine at all!!!  What you don't know is half the time, I am showing off my outfit with no makeup and hair in a messy bun!  I really love the Ralph Lauren dress from the garage sale.  It would look great dressed up with strappy heels, or would also look cute with gladiator heels/sandals for a more casual ensemble!!  The AT dress was a find, as well.  Aahhh....I miss garage sales!  

My outfit for today and Manolos wil follow shortly. I am waiting for DH to acquire some batteries for my camera.


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Talldrnk....Target rocks!!!! I keep finding the cutest clothes there! Your skirt is darling...I think I saw them last week, and admired them!
> 
> kcf.....is your DH a secret agent??? Joking.....thanks so much for the compliment! I always take pictures without my head, because it is so much less stress! If I have to worry about looking good in the photo also..you guys may never see anything of mine at all!!! What you don't know is half the time, I am showing off my outfit with no makeup and hair in a messy bun! I really love the Ralph Lauren dress from the garage sale. It would look great dressed up with strappy heels, or would also look cute with gladiator heels/sandals for a more casual ensemble!! The AT dress was a find, as well. Aahhh....I miss garage sales!
> 
> My outfit for today and Manolos wil follow shortly. I am waiting for DH to acquire some batteries for my camera.


 
Can't say what he does!:ninja: !  He is a good husband and I miss him...He been gone for  a bit of time now.


----------



## jeh3v

Can't wait to see the Manolo's Anne!


----------



## annemerrick

And without further ado....my outfit for today, but most importantly...my Manolos!!

Nanette Lapore shirt- $10 estate sale
Rich & Skinny jeans- $15 Buffalo Exchange
Prada Wedges- $50 Ebay

Manolos- $40 (minus $20 credit = $20!!!!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> Hopeful this works  First time uploading to this site.  First on is the Ralph Lauren tropical print strapless dress $2.00 and second is Ann Taylor Silk halter dress $2.00




Cute dresses!


----------



## jeh3v

OMG Anne those are so cute! Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Romeos

Wow, Anne, $20 for those Manolos, It's unbelievable.
I love your Nanette Lapore shirt, too, very cute print.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Anne WOW. I need those shoes, what size are you?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I KNOW LADIES, RIGHT???!!!!!  Who would sell those fabuous shoes....I cannot imagine!!  Pearli...I am a 7.5/8.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Dang! So close im a 8/8.5!

usually I think im getting good deals, like a $15 pair of bandelino heels, than i come to this thread and $20 manalos? OH SNAP


----------



## annemerrick

Almost there Pearli!  I will keep an eye out if there are ever any fabulous deals in your size...how about that???!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

That would be AMAZING! Anne did I tell you that your my hero!!!! and everything I would like to be!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Awwww....so sweet!!  Are you brown nosing Pearli????  I will look for the shoes even if I am not your Hero!!!!  Although I have to admit it is nice to be someone's hero!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

=)

Okay I need your advice
I was in marshalls today and found these for $25. 
I think im going to return them. After seeing the retail there not to great a deal and the pattern is a little light.

there these shoes:
http://www.6pm.com/product/7291514/color/15204
in this color: (ivory flower)
http://www.6pm.com/product/7291515/color/86231


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli....I am not loving those shoes!  You on the other hand are fabulous!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Yeah Im going to return them. After shopping for a couple hours I want to come home with something so usually I end up buying an item that Im not in love with just to buy one thing. Luckily the diesel flats are from marshalls and are SUPER easy to return!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love the shoes!! can't believe they were only $20!!! i would have a heart attack!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the malonos! There are never high-end shoes at my consignment stores in my size. I'm a 9.5/10. Sadly, they're usually in sizes 7-8.


----------



## jeh3v

annemerrick said:


> Almost there Pearli!  I will keep an eye out if there are ever any fabulous deals in your size...how about that???!!!



You can look for me too! I'm size 9/9.5


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Maybe from now on I will just start holding things that are fabulous for pf'ers, and posting them here!


----------



## 123donna

pearlisthegurl said:


> =)
> 
> 
> I was in marshalls today and found these for $25.
> I think im going to return them. After seeing the retail there not to great a dealhttp://www.6pm.com/product/7291515/color/86231




They're practically 50% off... how is that not a great deal?


----------



## jeh3v

There ya go Anne!


----------



## ive_flipped

OMG Anne you find the most amazing things at the most amazing prices. I love love love those manolo's. I think if I looked all day and night here I wouldn't find anything close to that.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anne, you are killing me w/ your deals!! do you have extra room in your house for me?  I need to shack up w/ you so that I can find all of these great deals.  lol

norma kamali for walmart wrap dress 20.00
gap obi belt 5.00
nine west luceros not that cheap 50.


----------



## Samia

You girls are amazing, great outfits and great deals in here


----------



## pearlisthegurl

yesterdays outfit for me!












Bitten Shirt (from Steve and Barrys during their blowout liquidation) $2
A&F skinnies $12.5
calvin klien tank underneath 3 for $12
ON flats $5


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...that shirt is super cute!!

I was wearing a completely different outfit, then looked outside and saw a torrential downpour! I had to quickly revise, so I may look a little wet in these pics!

Don't know the brand name shirt- $18 Buffalo Exchange (still had price tags on for $330)
Trusty Wrangler jeans- Buffalo Exchange
Bernardo of Italy sandals- $3.50 Salvation Army


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Cute! I love the sandals!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, everyone!

I haven't been online much lately and I am just now catching up on reading this thread. Great outfits, ladies! Anne, you find the best bargains! I wish I could find Manolos for $20!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes...I was wondering where you were!  I was missing you!!!

Also...I have not seen margaritamix around lately!  Wonder where she is??  I am going to try to locate!


----------



## annemerrick

Comfy dress for today. Again..imagine that instead of my pasty white skin...I have a savage tan!!

No name dress- $3.50 Thrift store
Havainas- $18 Macy's


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that dress, anne!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^That dress fits you very well! MaragritaXmiX i believe is working, taking tests, etc. She hasn't been on lately on the teen thread. she pops in every once in a while.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks for the info on MM Purse!  the dress is nothing special, but cute and comfy!  It would look much cuter with heels, but I just didn't feel like it!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cute dress, Anne -- it is very flattering on you!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you Hermes......


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I know I've said it before, but I wish I had your figure, Anne! I have about 10 pounds of baby weight I still need to lose -- my "baby" is 5 1/2 years old! :shame:


----------



## annemerrick

Awww Hermes.... I may be in that spot very soon!!  Today is day one of quitting smoking!  Probably on about day 25, I will have an extra 10 pounds!!!  Wish me luck and say a little prayer for me!


----------



## jeh3v

Good luck with stopping smoking Anne...good for you! Love the dress btw, I love me some comfy cotton!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Awww Hermes.... I may be in that spot very soon!! Today is day one of quitting smoking! Probably on about day 25, I will have an extra 10 pounds!!! Wish me luck and say a little prayer for me!


 
Good luck, Anne! A friend of mine quit cold turkey about 8 years ago and she hasn't smoked since. I'm sure you'll do just fine! You have your own cheering section here on tPF rooting you on!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

HermesNewbie said:


> Good luck, Anne! A friend of mine quit cold turkey about 8 years ago and she hasn't smoked since. I'm sure you'll do just fine! You have your own cheering section here on tPF rooting you on!



we will definetly be cheering you on!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies....so much! I HAVE to do it! And it will free up about $60 exta a month for thrifting!!!!

Outfit for today:

Gucci shirt- $5.99 Thrift store
Italian brand I don't know of skirt- $6.50 resale shop
Chloe shoes- NOT A BARGAIN (actually they were....somewhat!! I bought these when they were just out in stores retailing for $500+, and I got them for $180 at a second-hand shop).


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love that outfit, Anne! The shoes are great! The little toes next to you appear to be in the same type of sandals that my son likes to wear.

I wish I could find Gucci in my thrift stores! I usually only find brands like Ann Taylor, Jones New York, and Talbots in my stores.


----------



## annemerrick

That Gucci shirt was a rare find!  Obviously from one donation, as I also found a Fendi shirt!  The little toes belong to my DD, who is also wearing thrifted shoes.  They are super-cute!  She wanted her toesies in the picture also!


----------



## envyme

Thanks for your response *Anne*!! I tried PMing you back, but your inbox is full. I'm sending good karma your way regarding your dream.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tell her that her toes look very cute in her sandals!

Both my DS and DD have been wearing athletic-type sandals lately. They're great because both girls and boys can wear them, so my DS passes them down to his sister when he outgrows them. However, lately my DD has been asking for more girly-looking shoes. This could get expensive!


----------



## annemerrick

Envyme.....thanks for the heads up on my mailbox....it is all clear now!  Always good to talk to you!

Hermes....you can find great shoes for kids thrifted as well!!  Almost all of my kids shoes (Girls that is!) have been purchased second-hand!


----------



## kcf68

Anne,
Really like that outfit.  Very sleek and sophisticated.  Okay don't know how to spell anymore.   Good luck on quitting.  My friend had the worst time trying to quit, she tried everything then finally went and got hypnotized and quit the next day not craving nothing. Just plain quit...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Anne- Great find on that gucci shirt! I'll deffinantly say some prayers for you. With family experience, I know quitting smoking can be tough, but its so worth it!


----------



## ColdSteel

Anne, you seem to get amazing deals! Take me shopping with you someday! 
I'd been thrift shopping for a while but I didn't get my first pair of thrifted shoes til I was 17. They're these gorgeous low-heeled Bally spectators. Can't beat that for $2. Now I've added lots of neat vintage Ferragamos to my wardrobe! I'm sure kids' shoes would be a great find - I remember my feet growing so fast. It's like I'd buy a pair of shoes and by the time I got them home they'd be too small!

My neck looked fat because I was looking away from the sun, so I just did away with that pesky ol' noggin of mine. It's been a little chilly in the bay area and I LOVE it!







Vintage cashmere sweater - $12. The girl who rang up my items at crossroads was so happy someone was buying it. The tag read "cute pink vintage sweater" but it had a little hole in the neckline, which I guess scared people off. I'm quite handy with a needle and thread so that got fixed up in less than ten minutes.
Old Navy tank... what would I do without these?
Gap skirt - free, as in a hand-me-down from mom.
Target tights
Repetto flats for $10. I bought these at the same store I got the sweater at. They were priced at $20 but I didn't even realize they were half-off til I got them home. I was even EXPECTING them to be the wrong size until I turned them over.


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel...you look so cute!  I love the flats!  Is it still cold where you are????


----------



## ColdSteel

annemerrick said:


> Coldsteel...you look so cute!  I love the flats!  Is it still cold where you are????



I wouldn't say cold, but more like average late spring/early summer weather. It was about 55-60 the day I wore this


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Anne and ColdSteel, your outfits are adorable!
I love the chloe sandals and gucci top, that top is such a steal!
love the flats cold steel


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Coldsteel, those flats are beautiful! I love them!!


----------



## annemerrick

First let me warn you that you will shortly be jealous of my unbelievable fake tan (which was also thrifted $1.99 @ Salvation Army).....but you too can have a savage tan like mine!!! And my question for the day is, "Why does fake tanning lotion make you smell so bad???" Answers, please?????

Macy's dress- $40
Havainas- $18 (paid full price!)


----------



## jeh3v

Cute dress! Makes me wanna say "RAWR!!!" 

I've been in jammies the past few days but will try to get some more outfits in next week!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the colors of that dress!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

love that dress! so colourful and summerlike!


----------



## jeh3v

This is my first wrap dress. It's so comfy and now I want more!


Dress: Harve Benard, $8.49
Shoes: Nine West, $10


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute dress, jeh.


----------



## jeh3v

Thank you Sweetpea!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

That dress is stunning! Nice steal!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Love your dresses, Anne and JEH!

I did some shopping today at the mall and picked up a few items, mostly bargains! I dress pretty conservatively at work so I didn't get anything terribly exciting.


----------



## jeh3v

I feel like all of my stuff is pretty boring too HermesNewbie, don't feel bad! We wanna see your bargains!


----------



## bubblevita

American Apparel Tank Dress: $15 from ebay
Forever 21 Cardigan: $15 full price
Forever 21 Belt: $5 on sale
Minnetonka Boots: $49 full price

I "splurged" on the boots but they're so comfy and go with so many outfits, they're totally worth it!


----------



## TenYearsGone

bubblevita said:


> American Apparel Tank Dress: $15 from ebay
> Forever 21 Cardigan: $15 full price
> Forever 21 Belt: $5 on sale
> Minnetonka Boots: $49 full price
> 
> I "splurged" on the boots but they're so comfy and go with so many outfits, they're totally worth it!




Love this outfit. I know the boots are Minnetonka but what style are they? Thanks!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jeh3v- i love that dress!
anne- I just found out that there are a few buffalo exhcange locations in nyc.  I will be going to one on wed to sell and browse.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love minnetonka boots! unfortunately there soo narrow! That outfit is adorable, you inspired me to buy new belts!


----------



## jeh3v

talldrnkofwater said:


> jeh3v- i love that dress!
> anne- I just found out that there are a few buffalo exhcange locations in nyc.  I will be going to one on wed to sell and browse.



Thank you! I always think your outfits are awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bubble, love that tank tress with that belt!


----------



## bubblevita

Thank you girls! 
TenYearsGone, the Minnetonka boots are the Tramper style, the same style that Nicole Richie wears all the time.


----------



## annemerrick

Bubble....I love that outfit!  It looks comfy, but also really cute!  The boots were certainly worth $49!

Jeh3v....your dress is fantastic.  I have a hard time with wrap dresses, I am not sure they look good on me, but that one looks great on you.  And what an amazing price!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

talldrnkofwater said:


> jeh3v- i love that dress!
> anne- I just found out that there are a few buffalo exhcange locations in nyc. I will be going to one on wed to sell and browse.


 
You live in newyork! I'm going there this summer, and looking for some places to do some bargan shopping, any suggestions? Thanks!



*Bubblevita-* I love that dress! Your whole outfit is so cute!


----------



## jeh3v

annemerrick said:


> Bubble....I love that outfit!  It looks comfy, but also really cute!  The boots were certainly worth $49!
> 
> Jeh3v....your dress is fantastic.  I have a hard time with wrap dresses, I am not sure they look good on me, but that one looks great on you.  And what an amazing price!



Thank you! I figured I couldn't pass up the price and it will be good for work. And it's jersey so the fabric is super comfortable.


----------



## jeh3v

This was more to take a pic of the bag, but here's today's outfit none the less!

Cardigan: New York and Co., $7
T-Shirt: Old Navy, $5
Jeans: Earl Jeans, $15
Shoes: Forgot the brand name, got them at Ross $6.99
Belt: New York and Co. $7.99


----------



## kcf68

What is the bag?? ^^^


----------



## annemerrick

Yes....I want to know about the bag also!!  You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## jeh3v

kcf68 said:


> What is the bag?? ^^^



Coach Parker Large Convertible Hippie in Sand! Leather is so buttery soft! I don't have the crossbody strap attached though. 
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...22-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=5000000000000015022&tier=2


----------



## jeh3v

annemerrick said:


> Yes....I want to know about the bag also!!  You look gorgeous!!!



Aw thanks!


----------



## kcf68

Oh yeah forgot to compliment you on your outfit.  It is very pretty and flattering.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

that bag is AMAZING!
I love it!


----------



## jeh3v

Thank you Kc!!! 

Pearl, the leather is some of the most buttery I've seen! I absolutely love it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

JEH, what a beautiful bag! Nice outfit too!

By the way, your bathroom is so clean -- everything is so neat and orderly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh, love that outfit!


----------



## jeh3v

Thank you HermesNewbie and Sweetpea! I absolutely love that belt so I was happy I found a way to wear it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PurseXaXholic said:


> You live in newyork! I'm going there this summer, and looking for some places to do some bargan shopping, any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> believe it or not, I usually shop at regular stores.  I'm not good at thrifting so I stick to what I know.  I usually hit up every h&m when i go into the city.  Uniqlo is great, but i havent been there in ages.  Also club monaco, jcrew etc.  What i usually do is make a b-line to the clearance section in every store that I visit.  I scan the racks then i ck out the full price merch and wait for them to go on sale.  lol.


----------



## annemerrick

And the outfit for today is my favorite top again!! I truly love it. It is so versatile...

Geren Ford top- $50 Hong Kong
F21 jeans- $10 Ross
Mango shoes- Honestly can't remember....but I got them on sale, and they weren't expensive to begin with!


----------



## jeh3v

Love the jeans Anne!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute outfit, anne!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks!  I have to admit that I have not been feeling very motivated lately.  Not quite sure why!!  Will try to put together something a bit more dazzling tomorrow!!


----------



## indypup

My first pic post here, so please be gentle! From Sunday:

Banana Republic tanks, both under $10
Gap scarf, $12
Diesel Liv 8FC, I think were under $35 shipped
Banana Republic sandals, $22

(not pictured, my HH Salina, $80)


----------



## kcf68

Like the outfit and love the sandals.  You did better posting than I did on my first try...


----------



## jeh3v

I love your scarf indypup!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks!  I have to admit that I have not been feeling very motivated lately.  Not quite sure why!!  Will try to put together something a bit more dazzling tomorrow!!



can't wiat to see what you whip up!!!


----------



## annemerrick

I have NEVER seen rain like we have had since yesterday.  It is CRAZY!!  So...nothing cute today...I threw on what I felt like I could get wet in!!  

Indypup....thanks so much for posting your picture!! Your outfit is darling....and so comfy looking!  I also really like the dog!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

indypup, love the simplicity of your outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, I am loving all this rain!! We so needed it!


----------



## indypup

Thank you so much ladies!

Anne, the dog is my crazy lab Indy.  I love him to death!  He usually tends to make an appearance in most of my pics, lol.


----------



## annemerrick

So cute..and now I know where your name comes from!!

Sweetpea...I would have loved the rain, but we live in an old building, and I have about 15 leaks.  YUCK!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh no! Sorry to hear about that, anne!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Leaks drive me crazy! The drip drop noise comes up when Im trying to sleep! That stinks!


----------



## annemerrick

I am in my shop, and right now, I have 9 buckets going.  Drip, drip, drip....endlessly.  Not to mention all of the water I have had to sop up. It sucks!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

oh no!! =(


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> I am in my shop, and right now, I have 9 buckets going. Drip, drip, drip....endlessly. Not to mention all of the water I have had to sop up. It sucks!!!


 
Oh, no! That's no fun!


----------



## jeh3v

Sorry to hear about the leaks Anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks for the sympathy ladies. Yesterday I felt like one of those cartoons, where a person sticks their finger in a leak, and then another opens up!! I actually got dressed in something picture worthy today. I have to say that I have had a bit of a hard week, as I quit smoking, and it has been difficult to get motivated to do anything other than concentrate on not smoking!! But I got myself together this morning!! The dress is a Donna Karen dress that I bought about 8 years ago. It is the perfect casual LBD, as it looks just as good with flip-flops as it does with heels!

Donna Karen dress- $32 resale shop
Belt- FREE from my SIL
Shoes- $50 bought on sale


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute dress, anne! LOVE the shoes!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes! The dress is basic, but looks stunning on you! Keep going! The first day of quitting is the hardest. Then the first week, then the first month. Then your done! Smoking is gone forever!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea...thank you!!

Pearli....Thanks for the motivation.  It has not been horrible to quit....but does feel like i lost out on something (even though that something is nasty and stinky!!).  I have left myself no option other than to quit....so I am doing it!!  The dress is VERY basic, but that is why I love it. The fabric is very nice also.


----------



## jeh3v

I think that dress is adorable!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really like that dress, but not with the belt. for some reason I think it looks out of place? I do LOVE the shoes, they're very cute!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Very cute dress, Anne! My DD was looking over my shoulder as I opened this thread and she likes your outfit too!

Hopefully the worst part of quitting smoking is behind you now -- hang in there!!


----------



## indypup

PurseXaXholic said:


> I really like that dress, but not with the belt. for some reason I think it looks out of place? I do LOVE the shoes, they're very cute!


 
I agree... it looks a little wide with the shoes to me.  I'd maybe wear a skinny belt or no belt at all.  

Still, you look totally fabulous.  Love the dress!


----------



## annemerrick

Not too long after posting the first pics, I ditched the belt. It just wasn't comfy!!! Revised photos attched!!! Thanks so much for your compliments AND concerns!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I like it much better!


----------



## ColdSteel

I wouldn't call the chanel WOC and TB flats a bargain, but the dress and necklace sure were!

Vintage Gianni Versace Couture dress - $20
Forever 21 necklace - $7.50


----------



## kcf68

Cute dress on a cute lady!


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel....was it your graduation???  You look darling!  The dress is certainly gorgeous!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Coldsteel: Very pretty dress! I love the whole outfit. 

I went thrifting today. Out of no where, my mom pulled out a store. She does this every once in a while, and I'm wondering what other stores she keeps from me. I got...
-Black with daisies and a bow strapless dress 
-Never worn hollister tee shirt that says: "Lindsay is Phat" considering people NEVER spell lindsay with an "a" And it had my name on it, i got it 
-Pink tinkerbell tee shirt. 
-Oscar by Oscar de la Renta black dress, with crystal-covered straps. 
- 2 Necklaces
all for a little under $15


----------



## jeh3v

^Dang total scores!

Love the dress ColdSteel!


----------



## gwendolen

indypup said:


> My first pic post here, so please be gentle! From Sunday:
> 
> Banana Republic tanks, both under $10
> Gap scarf, $12
> Diesel Liv 8FC, I think were under $35 shipped
> Banana Republic sandals, $22
> 
> (not pictured, my HH Salina, $80)



Love it! I like the sandals!


----------



## annemerrick

The outfit I am wearing today, looks much better with heels..but I couldn't quite get the effort together!!!

Seamless Halter- $8 Tailor made for me in China
Alberta Ferreti skirt- FREE or a gift, I should say!!
Havainas- $18 (paid full price for these!!)

GOD....for some reason my feet look HUGE in this picture.  I feel like a Hobbit!!  I only wear a size 7 1/2!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Hahaha, that's why I *usually* cut my feet out of the picture. I'm only 15 and I wear a size 9.5/10


----------



## ColdSteel

Forever 21 cardigan. Forgot how much it was but I think it was less than $20.
Moschino cheap and chic silk blouse I snagged for $13 from crossroads trading
AG Jeans... not really a bargain but they were half off ($74)
Chanel flats... nooooooooot a bargain. But they were my 18th birthday gift.
Gucci bag, a hand-me-down from mom. Therefore, it was FREE!


----------



## annemerrick

Super cutie tootie Coldsteel.  I like the shirt!  And the shoes were a gift...therefore did not cost you a dime!  What a great deal!!!


----------



## kcf68

^^Anne, I think you think your feet look big because you normally wear high heels in your pictures.  High heels make you look longer and leaner.  I don't know how you wear high heels with kids but more power to you because you look nice in them.  I can't wear high heels because the kids and I would tumble over.


----------



## indypup

*Anne*, lol, your feet look fine!  I always feel like flip flops make my feet look way larger than they really are though.

*ColdSteel*, I love your style and adore the Tory Burch flats in your previous post!

Maybe I'll get off my lazy, summer-class attending butt and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## ive_flipped

I do not have a picture (because I do not have a mirror tall enough to get a pic) but here is my deal outfit I just got:
-7 for all mankind dark denim bootcut $25.00
-H&M long jersey tank $10.00
-Aldo Heels black leather and wood platform $25.00


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute outfits, coldsteel!


----------



## annemerrick

Ive_flipped.....sounds cute!!

Me for today....excuse the Hobbit feet AGAIN!! The dress I am wearing is not the most flattering, but it is probably the most comfortable. I love the way the top is made to look like a bow.  It is getting very hot here....and I am finding more reasons to be comfy instead of super cute!

Volcom dress- $13 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Coldsteel, I love all of your outfits! I especially love that Moschino cheap and chic top!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute dress, anne!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Cute Anne!

i was just around the house today. it was a little chilly for summer hence the sweater.

this outfit was a total steal:
cashmere on sweater, $.97!
a&f skirt, $5
restricted weges, $18


----------



## annemerrick

Wow!!  Pearli....I love the sweater.  Where oh where did you find it, and for $.97????!!!!  You look great!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

It was from Old navy! Reduced to $2 and then half off!


----------



## wis3ly

ive_flipped said:


> I do not have a picture (because I do not have a mirror tall enough to get a pic) but here is my deal outfit I just got:
> -7 for all mankind dark denim bootcut $25.00
> -H&M long jersey tank $10.00
> -Aldo Heels black leather and wood platform $25.00


 
I just bought a 7 for all mankind dark denim wide leg for $29 last week.


----------



## wis3ly

pearlisthegurl said:


> Cute Anne!
> 
> i was just around the house today. it was a little chilly for summer hence the sweater.
> 
> this outfit was a total steal:
> cashmere on sweater, $.97!
> a&f skirt, $5
> restricted weges, $18


 
What size do you wear and what a&f or Hollister stores you go to for $5 skirts and $10 jeans? I'm super jealous.


----------



## ive_flipped

Love that dress Anne and Pearl I love those shoes and that sweater is amazing .97 WOW


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^exactly...I want that sweater Pearli.  I am obsessed with cashmere and the color is just gorgeous!


----------



## ive_flipped

The lowest I have gotten cashmere (around here nothing good in 2nd hand stores) was $12 at winners lol I really love the deals you all find


----------



## ColdSteel

Pearl, that sweater's so great. Less than a buck and such a pretty color. I'm just wearing jeans and a tee today but I went to crossroads and got a $60 pair of velvet Louboutins and a $15 anthropologie skirt... it's got purses and shoes and gloves on it


----------



## I Love RICE

Here's my outfit last weekend. Cheap outfit as usual.




Go International for Target dress- $8.78
Calvin Klein Belt (TJ Maxx)-$2.00
Jessica Simpson shoes-$35
BCBG Maxazria purse-$25
Forever 21 accessories-$5.00


----------



## jeh3v

I love those wedges Pearl, sooooo cute!


----------



## Charlie

pearlisthegurl said:


> It was from Old navy! Reduced to $2 and then half off!



Dayummmmmmmmmmmm! I got a .97 sweater from ON too but it was so not cashmere . Congrats on your find, you look great.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*I Love RICE*- Wow! I love the color of that dress, your whole outfit looks amazing, I love that BCBG purse. 

*Pearl-* I can never wear orange/yellow because of my skin tone, but it looks really good on yours. $.92 is an amazing bargan!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*Aww thanks girls for all the nice words!
*
I Love RICE your whole outfit is adorable! You look stunning!

I do not feel comfortable saying my size here but if you really want to know pm me!

The skirt I got at a the a&f outlet store (its near newark airport, so far away but worth it!)

I couldnt believe the price on the sweater its really really comfy!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I Love RICE said:


> Here's my outfit last weekend. Cheap outfit as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go International for Target dress- $8.78
> Calvin Klein Belt (TJ Maxx)-$2.00
> Jessica Simpson shoes-$35
> BCBG Maxazria purse-$25
> Forever 21 accessories-$5.00


 

Cute dress what a bargain! And its from the GO line, thats a great find!


----------



## annemerrick

Morning ladies.....hope everyone is doing fabulously well this morning! I had on a different top with these pants, but it was too wrinkly....so a quick change of clothes. A few days ago I was at a garage sale, and found two authentic Hermes scarves for $1.00 each. This morning I was going to wear one as a halter....but no good wearing Hermes if you are a wrinkly mess.

Today I am wearing:
t-shirt- $4 thrift store
khakis- $4 resale shop
necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
Chloe wedges

I Love Rice......everything about your outfit is gorgeous.  Those are some serious good deals!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I want to see the scarves! Thats an amazing deal hermes???

I love the bit of the shoes I can see and the necklace is fantastic!


----------



## annemerrick

Ask and you shall receive Pearli. The orange is mine...the blue I will give to my Mother. I had them authenticated here yesterday....


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Ask and you shall receive Pearli. The orange is mine...the blue I will give to my Mother. I had them authenticated here yesterday....



They are stunning! Ahh good finds! I love the blue one since it is more versatile but they orange is just so intricate!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Ask and you shall receive Pearli. The orange is mine...the blue I will give to my Mother. I had them authenticated here yesterday....


 
I'd keep them both. Does it say Hermes anywhere on the scarf?


----------



## wis3ly

pearlisthegurl said:


> *Aww thanks girls for all the nice words!*
> 
> I Love RICE your whole outfit is adorable! You look stunning!
> 
> I do not feel comfortable saying my size here but if you really want to know pm me!
> 
> The skirt I got at a the a&f outlet store (its near newark airport, so far away but worth it!)
> 
> I couldnt believe the price on the sweater its really really comfy!


 
I got some Hollister deals yesterday!! While I was working in the back, I scanned the $6.90 shelves. There were a lot pants, jeans and skirts, but all either size 0,1, or 11. Then I found a pair of navy "yoga pants" in my size, a white/cream v-neck sweater, and a cream/white winter hoodie/jacket with fur for $11.90! 

I'll post pictures later!


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly.....here you go....more pics!


----------



## Romeos

*Pearl* - cannot believe you paid that little for that amazing orange cashmere sweater. You look great on the picture, I am sure there is nothing you need to hide about your size.

*Anne* - I want a necklace just like yours. I have a bony chest and need a necklace to cover it up.


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly said:


> I'd keep them both. Does it say Hermes anywhere on the scarf?


 

I thought about it, but my Mom is amazing and deserves an Hermes scarf....and the blue is not really my style.  If I want it back, she would have no problem with that!!!


Edith...thanks for the compliment.  It is a pretty necklace and certainly covers up most of my chest!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

WOW, Anne -- what an amazing find! They're both gorgeous! $1 each??? You are definitely the Queen of Bargain Shopping!


----------



## Sweetwon

I haven't been following this thread for a while, so I thought I would stop by.

Anne ~ I LOVE those scarves! You really do find the best deals!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes and Sweetwon....  Thanks so much.  It was the Hermes universe unfolding as it should!!  Last year when our home was broken into, as well as all of my jewelry....many of my accessories were stolen....including two H scarves and a twilly.  I knew I would never replace them at cost, because we aren't in the same spending state of mind.  And then.....here comes two new to me scarves for a price I could afford.... $1 each!!!!

And Sweet....don't stay away so long.  We missed you!


----------



## ive_flipped

WOW Hermes for a $1 nice find.

I found a Tahari black dress shirt new for $26 reg. $158.00 

I have to start hitting garage sales again


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^I am pretty sure the scarves have been my best deal yet.  There have been some very good ones....but that tops all sorts of lists!!

I would love to see the Tahari dress!


----------



## jeh3v

Anne you constantly amaze me! What total scores!


----------



## ColdSteel

Anne, that's so great! Beats my $4 Gucci scarf


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow...why am i just seeing this thread now..love it!


----------



## ive_flipped

Anne- this is the Tahari blouse. The picture doesn't do it justice it is super cute.


----------



## grayxie

^^Did you get that Tahari top at Marshall's?


----------



## I Love RICE

Hermes scarf for a $1? You are one lucky lady!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^She sure is! She has a knack for finding amazing designer items for a steal!


----------



## ive_flipped

grayxie said:


> ^^Did you get that Tahari top at Marshall's?



No Winner's but it is just like Marshall's


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love that cut on the tahari blouse! The collar is beautiful and it looks amazing on you! Good find! A simple black button down can be used in so many ways, that blouse is an amazing staple in your wardrobe!


----------



## annemerrick

ive_flipped...he Tahari blouse is extremely flattering on you. And I second what Pearli said about it being a staple. That will look cute so many different ways. With jeans, pencil skirt, white pants, etc....

I love the dress I am wearing today, and am a bit bummed the photos don't show the color correctly. It is a true apple green. 

Suzi Chin dress- $20 Buffalo Exchange
Guess Carrie leopard shoes- $50-$60 Nordstrom


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love apple green! I like the dress but love love love the shoes. Personally I wouldnt put them together but I think the heel is right for the dress. Not to big not to small, the heel is very feminine.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Pearli!!  One of my favorite combos is green and leopard!  Not for everyone, though!!  It was either the leopard shoes or red, and these are just so comfortable!


----------



## ive_flipped

anne and pearl-thanks. I am on the hunt for a great pencil skirt now for fall.

And love the dress anne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous dress, anne!


----------



## jeh3v

LOVE that whole outfit Anne. The shoes have my heart!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you so much! I have to say that the Guess "Carrie" pump is at the top of my list of favorite shoes (including all of my designer shoes). They are classic and comfortable. I love them! AND...the leopard print is a really good print.
Here you go...a close up for your viewing pleasure!

ive_flipped...let us see when you find the skirt!

Sweetpea...thank you!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I really like those shoes!


----------



## Charlie

annemerrick said:


> Hermes and Sweetwon....  Thanks so much.  It was the Hermes universe unfolding as it should!!  Last year when our home was broken into, as well as all of my jewelry....many of my accessories were stolen....including two H scarves and a twilly.  I knew I would never replace them at cost, because we aren't in the same spending state of mind.  And then.....here comes two new to me scarves for a price I could afford.... $1 each!!!!
> 
> And Sweet....don't stay away so long.  We missed you!



Awwee, sorry to hear your house was broken into. Karma is a b****, I am sure something bad will come the robbers way just as something good came your way. Those scarves are beautiful and if someone deserves a deal like that is you ^_^







I looooooove this necklace. O_O


----------



## indypup

Anne, I am in love with that last look!  The leopard, the green, and the cuff... such a perfect combo.


----------



## Reesee

Fantastic post!  I get tired of clothes quickly so would love to get steals like this.  I live in Orlando, FL and we don't seem to have the places most of you list.  Does anyone know of a list of places to look for bargains in?  We have Marshalls and TJMaxx and I will admit that I am not the most patient at scouraging and trying things on at these places.  Any suggestions as to where else to try and shop?
Keep it up ladies, looking through this thread is one of the funnest things ever!


----------



## I Love RICE

Gorgeous dress anne. I have that Guess shoes and I wear it all the time.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much everyone. Reesee....have you shopped at any of your local consignment shops??? Iloverice....the shoes are awesome....don't you love them!!

Outfit for today:

Narciso Rodriguez shirt $4 resale shop
Tibi skirt- $12 resale shop (I have had this for years, and love it!!)


----------



## Romeos

I've discovered Tibi only recently, and must say I find it very refreshing and unique. Your skirt is just like that, loving it. 
Again, cannot believe you found it for $12. It seems to me that these days it's difficult to find really good bargains because even thrift store keepers know their labels and they price these items up. But you are proving me wrong on a daily basis.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I actually got in a (nice) argument with an employee at a thrift shop the other day because the white t-shirt (a few posts up) was priced at $7.  I mean really!!!  That is ridiculous.  She ended up saying it had been mispriced....I agree though on the labels.  it used to be that you could find tons of great items at great prices.  It is getting harder now!


----------



## Romeos

Even though this outfit is not fabulous, non the less it cost hardly anything. I found this DKNY top yesterday in a charity shop and didn't particularly like it first but tried it on anyways. It looks much nicer on and it will be perfect for work.
I don't know how you girls manage to take pics of yourself, I don't seem to find the right angle, distance, lighting. The top has a much more vivid colour in reality, the colours green and blue are like the colours of the tropical see (if you know what I meen).

DKNY silk top. £12
J Brand cigarette jeans £32


----------



## Romeos

Someone in this thread asked the question if we would buy a vintage item if it's cheap and designer even if it's not that great looking. I tend to think  yes, I would, because it's classic and I may wear it in the future.
However, yesterday I went on a shopping trip, and found a Chanel jacket and skirt in a charity shop, for £120ish. It looked very old fashioned and I didn't even try it on. £120 is a very good price, but I was not ready to buy it just because it's Chanel.
Was it a mistake, girls?


----------



## kcf68

^^ I think just because it is a "Brand" name doesn't mean it will be flattering on you.  If you try it on and it is flattering then it is worth the price you paid for it.  I love that top on you.  It is quite pretty.  I think clothes should fit nicely and maybe you if you can moderize the outfit then it might be worth it.  Like shortening the skirt and bringing up sleeves.


----------



## I Love RICE

Anne~I love your skirt!
Edith~ Very cute outfit! I will probably buy the Chanel and have it altered for a modern look.


----------



## annemerrick

Edith....I really like that top!  It would look great with white bottoms, also.
   As far as the Chanel suit goes....the price does sound great, but even $10 is too much to spend if you are not going to wear it.  When I was living in Hong Kong, there was one shop that had alot of older Chanel....the prices were good, but I couldn't alter to suit my tastes...so I passed.  I say only buy if you are going to wear, OR if it is so fabulously cheap, that you will enjoy seeing it hanging in your closet, whether you wear it or not!!


----------



## avedashiva

I really enjoy stopping by this thread and reading about everyone's great finds.

Anne - could you tell more about how you found the H scarves?

Did you have to dig for them or were they just there waiting for you to snap them up?

I love hearing about these incredible designer finds


----------



## Reesee

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much everyone. Reesee....have you shopped at any of your local consignment shops??? Iloverice....the shoes are awesome....don't you love them!!


 
Not really, I tried doing that when I lived in Miami but since I am 5 feet tall and a size 12 with curves, I found it frustrating.  I should try again...


----------



## kcf68

^^Yeah it kinda helps if you have a thinner body like Anne's.  Things seem to look better on her huh!


----------



## annemerrick

avedashiva said:


> I really enjoy stopping by this thread and reading about everyone's great finds.
> 
> Anne - could you tell more about how you found the H scarves?
> 
> Did you have to dig for them or were they just there waiting for you to snap them up?
> 
> I love hearing about these incredible designer finds


 
Ooooohhhh....I would love to tell you more!!!  So...I live in a very urban area, and have yet to find any good garage sales.  For two days, I saw the sign for this garage sale around the corner.  My rule of thumb is that after 12 on the first day, all of the good stuff is gone. On the second day of the garage sale, we were going to dinner around 5pm.  I was with my DH and kids.  We drove by the GS on the way to dinner and I saw a BUNCH of clothes.  I asked DH if we could stop, but I might a well have asked him if he would like an enema, because he said, "No way".  AFter dinner was over, I just had a feeling I needed to go to that sale, but it was after 6, and it said it was over at 6.  Regardless, I dropped DH and the kids off, and went anyway. When I got there, there were a few empty racks, and a few ties outside.  There was one nice tie that I thought I would get for DH, so my son called to see where everyone was.  A very nice gentleman came downstairs, and told me that he had packed everything up, but I was welcome to take a look, because there was a bunch of ladies clothes.  I did look through the clothes, and wasn't too impressed, then he mentioned scarves and bags.  He dumped out a suitcase of scarves and bags all jumbled up together, and there they were....the HG of all scarves....Hermes!!  I couldn't believe it, but put on my poker face, and inquired on the prices.  When he said, $1.00, I felt a bit faint, and said, "All right then, I guess I will take them both!"  And that is the story of me and my Hermes scarves!!!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:


> ^^Yeah it kinda helps if you have a thinner body like Anne's. Things seem to look better on her huh!


 
That was a very kind thing to say....thank you!!

Outfit for today:

Shelli Segal cashmere t-shirt $1.00 thrift store
Tracy Feith for Target skirt $29.99 Target
Chloe shoes $50 reale shop


----------



## Reesee

Another great one Anne, you have a knack for mixing and matching.  I am learning so much!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

annemerrick said:


> Ooooohhhh....I would love to tell you more!!! So...I live in a very urban area, and have yet to find any good garage sales. For two days, I saw the sign for this garage sale around the corner. My rule of thumb is that after 12 on the first day, all of the good stuff is gone. On the second day of the garage sale, we were going to dinner around 5pm. I was with my DH and kids. We drove by the GS on the way to dinner and I saw a BUNCH of clothes. I asked DH if we could stop, but I might a well have asked him if he would like an enema, because he said, "No way". AFter dinner was over, I just had a feeling I needed to go to that sale, but it was after 6, and it said it was over at 6. Regardless, I dropped DH and the kids off, and went anyway. When I got there, there were a few empty racks, and a few ties outside. There was one nice tie that I thought I would get for DH, so my son called to see where everyone was. A very nice gentleman came downstairs, and told me that he had packed everything up, but I was welcome to take a look, because there was a bunch of ladies clothes. I did look through the clothes, and wasn't too impressed, then he mentioned scarves and bags. He dumped out a suitcase of scarves and bags all jumbled up together, and there they were....the HG of all scarves....Hermes!! I couldn't believe it, but put on my poker face, and inquired on the prices. When he said, $1.00, I felt a bit faint, and said, "All right then, I guess I will take them both!" And that is the story of me and my Hermes scarves!!!


 
Great story! You are so lucky. I wouldn't be able to hold a poker-face if I saw those!!


----------



## annemerrick

Ir always messes me up a bit when people change their avatar photos!!!^^^^^


----------



## alya

Dress H&M $29.95
Belt( do not remeber) around $10
Earrings H&M $6.95
What do you girls think about this dress?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I really like the dress! It looks great on you!

Isn't it funny how we recognize people baised off of their avitar, not their name? Hahaha. I am usually never content with mine, I'm always looking for a new one.


----------



## annemerrick

Alya....WOW!!!  You look amazing!  That dress looks fantastic on you!


----------



## I Love RICE

I love that skirt anne! I am waiting for it to go on sale in my local target. 
Alya~ You look fantastic!


----------



## annemerrick

I Love Rice....I paid full price, because I love it so much!!!  I am going to wear it this winter with tights and boots, also.  I really like this skirt!


----------



## avedashiva

annemerrick said:


> Ooooohhhh....I would love to tell you more!!! So...I live in a very urban area, and have yet to find any good garage sales. For two days, I saw the sign for this garage sale around the corner. My rule of thumb is that after 12 on the first day, all of the good stuff is gone. On the second day of the garage sale, we were going to dinner around 5pm. I was with my DH and kids. We drove by the GS on the way to dinner and I saw a BUNCH of clothes. I asked DH if we could stop, but I might a well have asked him if he would like an enema, because he said, "No way". AFter dinner was over, I just had a feeling I needed to go to that sale, but it was after 6, and it said it was over at 6. Regardless, I dropped DH and the kids off, and went anyway. When I got there, there were a few empty racks, and a few ties outside. There was one nice tie that I thought I would get for DH, so my son called to see where everyone was. A very nice gentleman came downstairs, and told me that he had packed everything up, but I was welcome to take a look, because there was a bunch of ladies clothes. I did look through the clothes, and wasn't too impressed, then he mentioned scarves and bags. He dumped out a suitcase of scarves and bags all jumbled up together, and there they were....the HG of all scarves....Hermes!! I couldn't believe it, but put on my poker face, and inquired on the prices. When he said, $1.00, I felt a bit faint, and said, "All right then, I guess I will take them both!" And that is the story of me and my Hermes scarves!!!


 
Anne - thanks for taking the time to type out the story 
I love reading stories like this - you were obviously meant to find those scarves. Did you just decide to buy them take the chance and get them authenticated? Did you get them authenticated on the Hermes forum? That is definitely the deal of the century!


----------



## annemerrick

avedashiva said:


> Anne - thanks for taking the time to type out the story
> I love reading stories like this - you were obviously meant to find those scarves. Did you just decide to buy them take the chance and get them authenticated? Did you get them authenticated on the Hermes forum? That is definitely the deal of the century!


 
^^^Yes....I figured at $1.00, if they weren't authentic....I wasn't out much $$$.  I did my research before posting them in the authenticate this Hermes section, and was 90% sure they were authentic, but when I got confirmation.....!!!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Wow! Where has everybody gone?!...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love the blouse/tunic.....and the bag!  The bag has lots of character!!


----------



## grayxie

Anne you are so lucky you can fit the fabulous shoes at the resale shops in HK. When I was in HK with my bff we were window shopping and saw a cute pair of shoes, well my bff wears a 9. The store said they only carry up to a 7.5! So we were basically laughed out of there.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Thewinglessbird-* Ohmygod! Where did you get that neckalce? I love it!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

annemerrick - Thank youuu. Everywhere I go I've been seeing Chanel-inspired purses (well, complete replicas too), 
but this one really stood out to me as something different. It's cute, I like it!

PurseXaXholic - The necklace is by Urban Outfitters. I have a huge collection of big pendants!!


----------



## annemerrick

Happy Tuesday!! A need for comfort was overwhelming this morning, and called for a maxi dress. Pics for today.....

Maxi dress- $22.00 Ross (love it because it is cut like the Gypsy '05)
Necklace- gift from a girlfriend!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Love that necklace!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I'm LOVING the maxi!! & at $22 is sweet! Your outfit looks very chilled indeed


----------



## annemerrick

grayxie said:


> Anne you are so lucky you can fit the fabulous shoes at the resale shops in HK. When I was in HK with my bff we were window shopping and saw a cute pair of shoes, well my bff wears a 9. The store said they only carry up to a 7.5! So we were basically laughed out of there.


 

There was one second-hand clothing shop in HK that I would go to and the lady would always insist I was TOO BIG to shop there (I am a size 2/4).  She didn't speak much English, but would always tell me there was nothing in my size.  One day I went in, and she was very excited, and told me she had something "that fits me".  She handed me a shirt that was a plus size 22.  Nothing wrong with being a size 22, but that is how she saw me...like some big giant American!!!!  The shopkeepers there are not always the most polite about size!

Oh...and thanks so much Fabulousity and The Wingless Bird!


----------



## ive_flipped

^^LOL OMG Anne that is too funny. I know my in-laws see me that way too. My SIL always buys me clothes or PJ's two sizes too big and the funny thing is she weighs more then I do.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> There was one second-hand clothing shop in HK that I would go to and the lady would always insist I was TOO BIG to shop there (I am a size 2/4). She didn't speak much English, but would always tell me there was nothing in my size. One day I went in, and she was very excited, and told me she had something "that fits me". She handed me a shirt that was a plus size 22. Nothing wrong with being a size 22, but that is how she saw me...like some big giant American!!!! The shopkeepers there are not always the most polite about size!


 
What a funny story! It reminds me of the time I was shopping in La Perla when I was 6 months pregnant with my DD. The SA asked me if I was sure that I was buying the right size garments. In other words, she thought I was huge and had no business buying small underwear!

Nice dress, Anne! I love the necklace!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> There was one second-hand clothing shop in HK that I would go to and the lady would always insist I was TOO BIG to shop there (I am a size 2/4). She didn't speak much English, but would always tell me there was nothing in my size. One day I went in, and she was very excited, and told me she had something "that fits me". She handed me a shirt that was a plus size 22. Nothing wrong with being a size 22, but that is how she saw me...like some big giant American!!!! The shopkeepers there are not always the most polite about size!
> 
> Oh...and thanks so much Fabulousity and The Wingless Bird!


 
I'm a 6/8 and I went into this Asian shop and the lady looked me up and down and said she didn't think she had anything in my size in her shop. She kinda scowled as if I was huge, Guess I was in her world.   Yikes!  I guess


----------



## Queen_Kitty

TheWinglessBird said:


> Wow! Where has everybody gone?!...



Absolutely love this outfit! Very cute!


----------



## grayxie

annemerrick said:


> There was one second-hand clothing shop in HK that I would go to and the lady would always insist I was TOO BIG to shop there (I am a size 2/4).  She didn't speak much English, but would always tell me there was nothing in my size.  One day I went in, and she was very excited, and told me she had something "that fits me".  She handed me a shirt that was a plus size 22.  Nothing wrong with being a size 22, but that is how she saw me...like some big giant American!!!!  The shopkeepers there are not always the most polite about size!
> 
> Oh...and thanks so much Fabulousity and The Wingless Bird!



Well people in HK aren't generally friendly to begin with, that's why my max time I am willing to stay is 2 weeks. I'm not huge either, and by American standards I would be smaller than average but over there I'm a freakin Ogre! so I obviously can't buy any clothing over there, only accessories. On the other hand there are excellent skilled tailors over there that can make beautiful custom clothing for you.


----------



## annemerrick

Too funny graxcie!! When I first moved there, I got a HUGE complex that I had somehow become a cow overnight because everywhere I went, people looked at me like I was crazy for thinking I would fit in the clothes. I eventually got over it though, and did some serious shopping!!!

My outfit for today:
Moth shirt- $1.20 thrift store
Express shorts- $?.?? I canot remember because I have had them for so long
Shoes- $50 OnPedder in HK


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I really like your outfit for today! Very cute and put together


----------



## Romeos

It's not just shopkeepers in HK LOL, my mother-in-low from Wales always buys me size L sweaters or nighties, even though I am visibly underweight.
Funny story, though


----------



## ColdSteel

For the longest time my Chinese relatives would buy me something WAAAY too small because I look skinnier than I actually am. I would be getting stuff in petite sizes and 00... and I'm 5' 7"!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:

Silk top- $3 Salvation Army
Miu Miu skirt- either $35 or $50 (can't remember) Resale shop in HK
Ring- $7.50 Buffalo Exchange
Gucci Shoes- Not a bargain!


----------



## ive_flipped

^^I love that skirt


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Me too!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much ladies!!  I am a little bit obsessed with this skirt....I also love it!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I like that skirt too! Very origonal, and cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree, purse.


----------



## frostedcouture

Beautiful outfit!  Your gucci shoes are really nice


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love the ring!! do you have any details on it??


----------



## Romeos

Love that Miu Miu skirt, Anne. I think I would be very happy with your wardrobe, it has lots of  treasures.


----------



## annemerrick

sweetdreamer16 said:


> omg love the ring!! do you have any details on it??


 

No details....I am so sorry!!  It was a cheapo ring they had at Buffalo Exchange.  It was new merchandise though( they actually purchased it for the store), and they generally have the same at all BE locations.  Are you close to one????

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the skirt.  I love it because it looks so 70's!


----------



## annemerrick

Comfy outfit for today:

white t-shirt- $1.00 bought in Hong Kong.  I have about 10 of these t-shirts!
Skirt- $12 Shelli Segal-resale shop
Havainas


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Queen_Kitty said:


> Absolutely love this outfit! Very cute!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ColdSteel

Anne, you've got some great skirts! I had to pass up on a GORGEOUS vintage Chloé for I.Magnin fur at Thrift Town today. Not only was it $300, I do NOT need another coat! 
I did pick up a nice Givenchy pendant necklace and an Anthropologie top, though!


----------



## grayxie

I have an I. Magnin coat, it's a little big on me but I  the graphic print. From the style, and material I think it was from the 60's.


----------



## ColdSteel

grayxie said:


> I have an I. Magnin coat, it's a little big on me but I  the graphic print. From the style, and material I think it was from the 60's.



I've got lots of vintage I.Magnin stuff. Vintage clothes always make me feel like a movie star!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

annemerrick said:


> No details....I am so sorry!!  It was a cheapo ring they had at Buffalo Exchange.  It was new merchandise though( they actually purchased it for the store), and they generally have the same at all BE locations.  Are you close to one????
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the skirt.  I love it because it looks so 70's!




nooooo!!! booooo hoooo!! i live in canada! =( 
sigh


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel.....At first I thought you said $30 for the coat...I was hyperventilating!! $300 is ALOT of $$$ though!

Sweetdreamer....I am so sorry to be the bearer of bad news on the ring!  What size are you??  I will check next time I am a BE, and see if they have any more. 

Outfit for today- BCBG dress- $35 Bought in China

I cut off my feet because my shoes don't match!!!!  I was helping my DD make a teddy bear this morning and lost track of time.  When I looked at my watch, I had 12 minutes to get ready for work!!  YIKES!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Anne- I really like that dress! The detail is so pretty!!


----------



## Romeos

Hello Anne,
I discovered a new discount designer clothes store today and I saw there a miu-miu dress with the same pattern as your skirt you posted recently. It was so adorable, a white shirt dress with a little brow ruffle from the hip down. The brow pattern was on the front of the dress. I didn't get it because it was too expensive, but I may go back next week...
I guess my real problem was that I wasn't sure it was a real bargain. I saw a Prada bag there for £450 that I bought about 5 years ago for £150ish. So that bag was more of a rip off than discount.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I haven't been able to post here much, because i've been out of school, and my outfits haven't been up to the standards of this thread. So I made this outfit for fun today... 







Pink Cashmere Cardigan- $22 Marshalls
Silk top- $12 Old Navy
Skirt- Free, I made it today out of some of my mom's old scrap fabric. It took about 4 hours. But I really like it! The slit wasn't done purposefully, but as I said it was scrap fabric, so I had to work around it.
And it looks weird, an uneven, but that's because there is a downward point. Hard to explain it looks like this on the side: 

|/\/\| there are 3 points, and the middle one is smaller than the first one.


----------



## LinaFelina

I really hit it big this weekend at a few thrift stores, I'll try to get some photos up soon:

Friday:

Diane Von Furstenburg silk blouse
Halston blazer
vintage leather jacket  

Saturday:

A/X dress shirt
Juicy Couture khakis
Escada gray dress pants
Guess jeans
See Thru Soul jeans
BCBG Max Azria top
Stacy Frati top
Juicy Couture tee

a few other things for a total cost of $43.00

Yay!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LinaFelina said:


> I really hit it big this weekend at a few thrift stores, I'll try to get some photos up soon:
> 
> Friday:
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg silk blouse
> Halston blazer
> vintage leather jacket
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> A/X dress shirt
> Juicy Couture khakis
> Escada gray dress pants
> Guess jeans
> See Thru Soul jeans
> BCBG Max Azria top
> Stacy Frati top
> Juicy Couture tee
> 
> a few other things for a total cost of $43.00
> 
> Yay!



ahh! pictures please!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Pic 1 - Vest $1.99 clearance at ross
Guess jeans $3 thrift store (new with tags when I got them)
DNKY top $12.99 Marshalls
Rue 21 shoes $8




Pic 2 - Sam and Max top $2.99 Ross
Vanilla Star Jeans $5 Ross
And Rue 21 shoes $5 clearance (very comfy too)


----------



## LinaFelina

pearlisthegurl said:


> ahh! pictures please!


 


Here we go:

Versace pants
Vintage leather jacket - it was funky, and fit perfectly, love it.
Sweet Pea top
Silver jeans
See Thru Soul jeans
Juicy top
Juicy pants
Halston blazer
Escada pants
DVF silk blouse, i put the tag up also, does anyone know what vintage this might be? 
BCBG Max Azria top
Armani Exchange shirt

I also got an Ann Taylor dress shirt and another Sweet Pea top (in the laundry) all for just over $40. Sadly, not all of it fits, but the jacket and the DVF does. I've been losing weight, so fingers crossed on a few of them. I usually end up funding more purchases with the things that don't fit.


----------



## LinaFelina

part 2:


----------



## Romeos

*Shoppinghabbit*, you hardly spent anything and got 2 perfect outfit. That's what I call thrifting.


----------



## annemerrick

Well....lots has been going on here!!

Purse.....good for you for making your own skirt!!!  The pics are a little blurry, so it is hard to tell, but looks very cute!

Shoppinghabit...both of those outfits are darling, and the new haircut looks amazing!!

Linafelina....that is quite a haul!!  There are some super cute items there!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Nice haul!

Im sorry I hadnt posted in awhile but this is seriously one of my favorite threads!


----------



## annemerrick

edithw said:


> Hello Anne,
> I discovered a new discount designer clothes store today and I saw there a miu-miu dress with the same pattern as your skirt you posted recently. It was so adorable, a white shirt dress with a little brow ruffle from the hip down. The brow pattern was on the front of the dress. I didn't get it because it was too expensive, but I may go back next week...
> I guess my real problem was that I wasn't sure it was a real bargain. I saw a Prada bag there for £450 that I bought about 5 years ago for £150ish. So that bag was more of a rip off than discount.


 

Edith....if you love it and can't live without it AND can afford it, any price is worth it. I have clothes in my closet that I have paid too much for, and don't regret a penny....because I will love them years from now.  If you don't love the dress...give it a pass...there will be something else.  DO you mind if I ask how much it was????


----------



## ColdSteel

annemerrick said:


> Coldsteel.....At first I thought you said $30 for the coat...I was hyperventilating!! $300 is ALOT of $$$ though!



Oh, I WISH I bought it. But I really don't need another fur coat since my grandma gave me a bunch of her gorgeous old ones. Thrift Town occasionally gets some CRAZY expensive items - the $300 fur and an absolutely gorgeous antique pocket watch for $500. It's kind of funny how some of my other goodies with equally expensive names were in the normal racks. Probably because they weren't furs!

My last loot was from Forever 21. A chiffon shirtdress covered in rosettes and a nice seersucker shirtdress for a grand total of $59.


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today......

Navy t-shirt- $10 or $12 resale shop
Target Go International skirt- $6.98
Chloe Wedges


----------



## shoppinghabbit

annemerrick said:


> Well....lots has been going on here!!
> 
> 
> Shoppinghabit...both of those outfits are darling, and the new haircut looks amazing!!



Thanks!

edithw I know and the funny thing is I have so many great items I got for great prices because the thrift stores where I am are full of designer items!!! So I go there often cause I never know what I will find. (I do have other items I have spent a lot on but love when I find stuff at thrift stores, ross and marshalls)


----------



## Romeos

annemerrick said:


> Edith....if you love it and can't live without it AND can afford it, any price is worth it. I have clothes in my closet that I have paid too much for, and don't regret a penny....because I will love them years from now.  If you don't love the dress...give it a pass...there will be something else.  DO you mind if I ask how much it was????


Firstly, sorry but I just realized that I wrote "brow" instead of "brown" twice 

The dress was £340 (or &320 cannot remember). You can see how it was styled on the catwalk with a belt.
http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2005RTW-MIUMIU , it is the 18th outfit.
I find it adorable and may still get it. Probably I would've bought it regardless the price, but I think the white cotton shirt might be high maintenance.


----------



## rudy616

So, I just spent the last few days reading this thread.  I registered here a while ago, but this is the first thread that made me want to post and become "active".  I love it!  What a great idea!  I've always loved thrift store shopping, but this thread has given me a renewed zeal for it, and thanks for all the outfit inspirations to everyone!  Everyone here is gorgeous, and has sent me to spend more time shopping recently than I should be allowed 

On a side note, I bought a pair of Red Engine jeans a few weeks ago for 16 bucks at a St. Vincent de Paul.  To be honest, I had never heard the name before, but I googled them because I had a feeling that I had just gotten a steal.  I found the same pair at an online boutique for $159!!  I also bought yesterday a pair of tan Chinese Laundry peep toe wedges for $6.  They have a little bow near the toe- soo cute!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I would love to see pictures! And welcome


----------



## annemerrick

Edith....i have to say that the dress is VERY CUTE!!!  Post pics if you decide to make it yours!

Rudy....so glad that you are now a part of this thread.  Can't wait to see the pics you post.  I would love to see the jeans, and the Chinese Laundry shoes.


----------



## kcf68

rudy616 said:


> So, I just spent the last few days reading this thread. I registered here a while ago, but this is the first thread that made me want to post and become "active". I love it! What a great idea! I've always loved thrift store shopping, but this thread has given me a renewed zeal for it, and thanks for all the outfit inspirations to everyone! Everyone here is gorgeous, and has sent me to spend more time shopping recently than I should be allowed
> 
> On a side note, I bought a pair of Red Engine jeans a few weeks ago for 16 bucks at a St. Vincent de Paul. To be honest, I had never heard the name before, but I googled them because I had a feeling that I had just gotten a steal. I found the same pair at an online boutique for $159!! I also bought yesterday a pair of tan Chinese Laundry peep toe wedges for $6. They have a little bow near the toe- soo cute!


 
We love to see pictures of our (Scores!!!, I mean Bargains)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, ladies -- I see I've missed a lot of great outfits and amazing bargains while I was away!

I did some bargain shopping while on vacation. My favorite buy is a silk dress by Nicole Miller (her higher end line) marked down to $30 from $320. I will try to get a photo up soon.


----------



## rudy616

I'll try to get some pics up soon.  The shoes are a little older (I mean, vintage  ) but cute nonetheless.  I'm babysitting my 4 year-old niece (who was looking at purses with me online and has decided she likes the shiny ones- that's my girl!) so I'll do it in the next day or so after work.  

I'm also going to BE tomorrow after work, so I will def report if I find anything!  This thread gives me new motivation to shop, as if I needed more.  But now we have to have stuff to share, right?


----------



## rudy616

Umm, so I'm an idiot.  So, by wedges I meant stacked heel, and by bows I meant buckles.  I just got them and haven't looked at them, so I guess I imagined them differently in my head   Weird.

Anyway, hope the pic is ok.  I like them a lot and they seem really versatile so far.  My feet are apparently really pale and veiny.  Mental note.


----------



## annemerrick

Rudy...those shoes are super cute!!

Hermes....can't wait to see your NM dress.  Sounds like a bargain!

Me today:

White t-shirt- $4 Thrift store
Wrangler jeans- $17.00 Buffalo Exchange
Sigerson Morrison shoes- $9 Resale shop
Bird necklace- $5.80 F21 (I stalked my local Starbucks barista yesterday when I saw her wearing this neckace.  She was kind enough to provide me the information of where it was purchased...so of to F21!!)


----------



## Reesee

Anne, love the necklace!  Makes the outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks....and I totally agree!!!


----------



## auroraskye

I haven't made it all the way through this thread yet, but I am loving it. I will try and get into taking pictures as well! glad to find other people who appreciate good bargains here.

I am wearing:
Black tulip skirt on clearance at Old Navy for $7 or so
Purple tank top old navy $5 
Black drapy short sleeve cardigan - Target clearance for $12
Shoes - black with silver polka dots round toe pumps, Chinese Laundry for around $15 at DSW


----------



## annemerrick

Would love to see a picture of that...sounds so cute!!^^^


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne,

That is a super cute necklace!  See ya in a few.

Jenny


----------



## annemerrick

Ladies....say "hello" to my BFF Jenny!!!!^^^^

Welcome to tpf Jenny....glad you finally registered!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Cute necklace!

Today im just staying in the house
wearing a vneck t-shirt dress from aa
$11
for shoes just wearing little minnetonka slippers


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...I have got to check out AA.  Their stuff looks so comfy!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

annemerrick said:


> Sweetdreamer....I am so sorry to be the bearer of bad news on the ring!  What size are you??  I will check next time I am a BE, and see if they have any more.




Aww anne u are the sweetest!!! Sadly I have pretty small fingers (size 5/4.5) so most conventional store rings don't fit me!! =( i'll just drool over your pretty ring instead!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^OK...I totally understand!

And for today....

Sass & Bide top- $27 Resale shop
AG white jeans- $11 Off Saks
BCBG shoes- $18 (???? can't quite remember)
Bracelet- $7 Bufalo Exchange
Earings- $3 Junk shop


----------



## pearlisthegurl

anne that is my favorite outfit to date. I love everything about it!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Pearli!!  And I was thinking it makes me look chubby!!!


----------



## kcf68

OOH, love the bracelet.    What are AG jeans?  Is that shortened for something?  I like your outfit...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Yes...it is shortened.  AG stands for Adriano Goldschmied.  Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Pearli!!  And I was thinking it makes me look chubby!!!



are you kidding?you look STUNNING =)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Cute outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

cowleyjennifer said:


> Cute outfit!


 
Hey you....whatcha wearing today?????  I know it is cheap, and deserves to be in this thread!!!

Pearl...thanks so much


----------



## pearlisthegurl

My outfit (sorry phone pictures are horrendous)

$3 mens cardigan from pacsun.(ive learned that mens are always cheaper)
$10 tank from delias (says I love peace in french)
$5 puff skirt from h&m


----------



## annemerrick

I love the cardigan!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

I am not dressed yet.  Will try to post a pic a little later when I am dressed.  I have to get my cute outfit together for running around town later.  I can not let my first outfit pic post be a hot mess now can I.......


----------



## jeh3v

I haven't been posting in this thread much lately, but I'm starting work next week so I'll be posting a ton more outfits! I don't wear anything much to interesting lounging around the house


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny....can't wait to see your debut outfit.

jeh3v....sorry you have to go back to work.  It is much nicer to lounge....


----------



## jeh3v

^Yes, it sure is! I have been enjoying it!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

bcbg skirt $5 thrift store
maurices tank $20 
vest from ross $2.99
Maurizio Taiuti bag $12.99 Clearance marshalls (its a $400 bag!!!)
mossiomo flats $10 ross I think


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Very cute!  I love the bag...what a steal!


----------



## grayxie

shoppinghabbit said:


> bcbg skirt $5 thrift store
> maurices tank $20
> vest from ross $2.99
> *Maurizio Taiuti bag $12.99 *Clearance marshalls (its a $400 bag!!!)
> mossiomo flats $10 ross I think
> 
> View attachment 822870



Wowsa! I can't believe it was marked down that much.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*shoppinghabbit * - I love, love, love that bag! Really cute, and such a great deal!!


----------



## Strawberrylemon

shoppinghabbit said:


> bcbg skirt $5 thrift store
> maurices tank $20
> vest from ross $2.99
> Maurizio Taiuti bag $12.99 Clearance marshalls (its a $400 bag!!!)
> mossiomo flats $10 ross I think
> 
> View attachment 822870



I love the bag!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Fab bag!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ok,  I tried to post a photo of what I think is a pretty cute inexpensive outfit but it is still not quite working out.  Once I work out the kinks I will post a photo at a later date.

So here goes a description....
vintage floral print hot pants with matching tunic $30 Zola's Everyday Vintage
lizard cowboy boots $200 not cheap but purchased 23 years ago
vintage gold bangle -free - inherited from grandmother
vintage gold Givenchy longhorn pendant on leather cord - free- inherited from grandmother
large gold hoop earrings $5 - $7 The Icing


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Thanks all! Yea I bought it cause it was amazing and looked expensive! LOL 
looked it up online to find out it's actually a designer bag. it looked like it so I figured. 
it's so soft feels like butter


----------



## wis3ly

^^what's the brand?


----------



## Reesee

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Pearli!! And I was thinking it makes me look chubby!!!


 
  Whatever miss skinny!  As soon as my BF hangs my mirror I will show you chubby!  Ha!

You are killing me with all your cool outfits.  Are you in Dallas?  Next time I go to TX I am making a special trip to Dallas and paying  you to go shopping with me and pick me out stuff.  I LOVE the jewelry!  Lucky dog...


----------



## Reesee

*Shoppinghabit* - great outfit, amazing bag!  Good job


----------



## annemerrick

Reesee said:


> Whatever miss skinny! As soon as my BF hangs my mirror I will show you chubby! Ha!
> 
> You are killing me with all your cool outfits. Are you in Dallas? Next time I go to TX I am making a special trip to Dallas and paying you to go shopping with me and pick me out stuff. I LOVE the jewelry! Lucky dog...


 
I would be so happy to go shopping with you!!!!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## ColdSteel

I hit gold today! I'm channeling a bellhop (or perhaps Michael Jackson) with my new-to-me Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche jacket!





YSL Rive Gauche Jacket - $6.99, from Goodwill
Forever 21 Seersucker shirtdress, $25.
Tory Burch Revas... not a bargain!
I swear I was smilling when the timer hit 0 on my camera!


----------



## plumaplomb

What a find!!


----------



## Romeos

that jacket is fabulous and the price unbelievable


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Coldsteel* if that was my new-to-me jacket I wouldn't have stopped smiling yet!!   The shape and fit look fantastic   

Love this thread - I lurk admiringly


----------



## ColdSteel

Thanks everybody - I was so tired at this point! My lunch was running out on me and that Mexican coke only lasted so long! I'm still giddy over my find. I'd been dreaming of finding a vintage YSL item someday. I almost never go to Goodwill. Their prices are on the high side for a thrift store. I haven't been in there since last summer. They wanted $15 for a pair of Via Spiga pumps with no heel taps! This was just after I bought a $2 pair of Bally pumps from Thrift Town (which is across the street from Goodwill) so I just left. Perhaps I'll have to include Goodwill on my thrift circuit from now on!


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel....congratulations!  The jacket is absolutely gorgeous.....

Me today....

BR top- $7 Buffalo Exchange
shorts- $ paid full price @ $25 at Zara
Havainas-$10


----------



## shoppinghabbit

wis3ly said:


> ^^what's the brand?




its *Maurizio Taiuti*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute outfit, anne!


----------



## LinaFelina

LOL Vintage tee $8
Dansko clogs $25
True Religion jeans  - Not the greatest wash ever, but I got these at a thrift store this weekend for $20 and they still had the Saks tag!


----------



## annemerrick

Lina.....what an amazing deal on the TR jeans.  And I like the wash....

The shirt is cute also....

Sweetpea....thanks so much!  That was a very casual outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Hi everyone.....I really like what I am wearing today, so will also include the story of how it came to be mine!!
   There I was at Buffalo Exchange (with my BFF Jenny who made her tPF debut a few pages back), and she was debating what to buy out of a handful of items that she loved.  One of those items was a gorgeous Pucci scarf (which I let her know would be going home with me, if she was crazy enough to not purchase it!!).  As she should have, she decided to keep the Pucci scarf, and that was when the manager (whom I adore), came over to let me know they had just bought a "fabulous" Pucci skirt.  I held my breath as I walked to the buy area, and when he held up the skirt, I was determined it would be MINE ALL MINE!!  It was obviously fate, as it was my size, and priced at.................. $24!!!!!  That is right....$24!!!!  Anyway, I was ecstatic, and am hapy today to show off my new to me Pucci skirt:

Gabrielle Strenesse t-shirt- $2 resale shop
Pucci skirt- $24 Buffalo Exchange
Anne Klein suede shoes- $?.??  I have had these for about 10 years!


----------



## kcf68

Ahh finally a Pucci.... You been waiting for one.  Very pretty...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Yes, I know!!  I am still waiting for the Pucci dress...but all things come in time to those who wait!


----------



## LinaFelina

Holy wow, I love the trompe l'oeil effect. It's hypnotizing..must..have..Pucci..skirt.  It looks great on you!


----------



## Reesee

Woo hooo great score!  Looks beautiful on.  I like how you just paired it with the plain tee and shoes, makes it the focal point.


----------



## annemerrick

cowleyjennifer said:


> Ok, I tried to post a photo of what I think is a pretty cute inexpensive outfit but it is still not quite working out. Once I work out the kinks I will post a photo at a later date.
> 
> So here goes a description....
> vintage floral print hot pants with matching tunic $30 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> lizard cowboy boots $200 not cheap but purchased 23 years ago
> vintage gold bangle -free - inherited from grandmother
> vintage gold Givenchy longhorn pendant on leather cord - free- inherited from grandmother
> large gold hoop earrings $5 - $7 The Icing


 

Jenny...I missed this!!  Wish I could have seen a pic, although I know what it all looks like!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so very much Lina and Reesee!

Reesee....that is why I pulled these shoes out after so many years.  They are completely plain, but have a great shape. Keeps the eye on what is important...the skirt!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## grayxie

That skirt is so fab, and a steal!


----------



## Romeos

what a fantastic skirt and unbelievable price. I am so envious, I WANT to visit that Buffalo Exchange. It must be a great place. How often do you go and how often you find something fab?


----------



## ColdSteel

TRs with the Saks tags still attached? Wow!

Fabulous Pucci skirt, anne!

I just sold some clothes to Crossroads yesterday so now I've got $29.50 in trade. I tried a pair of J Brand straight legs on (I am hunting for the perfect pair of dark straight leg jeans right now!) but they ground to a halt on my calves! Easy come, easy go.


----------



## annemerrick

edithw said:


> what a fantastic skirt and unbelievable price. I am so envious, I WANT to visit that Buffalo Exchange. It must be a great place. How often do you go and how often you find something fab?


 

I used to go to BE at least once a week, but have been working so much, that my shopping has ground to a halt, so now it is just whenever possible.  I bought this skirt about 4-6 weeks ago.  I did go yesterday to sell some things that I had found while cleaning out a closet at my FIL's house (his ex's stuff), and found a great pair of Fendi shoes.  They were very expensive for BE though...$90.  I used a $50 credit, and still spent $40, but they are super cute!  See pics below.....

Coldsteel....you have restraint!!  I ALWAYS find something when I have a store credit!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow, Anne -- more amazing bargains! I need to visit TX soon so that we can go shopping!


----------



## annemerrick

I am awaiting your arrival!


----------



## kweenovharts

annemerrick said:


> 1st outfit:
> Missoni scarf- $17.00 dsw shoe warehouse
> gap sweater- $2.00 thrift store
> wrangler jeans- $17.00 buffalo exchange
> vintage boots- $5.00 thrift store
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> 
> Cashmere henley- $5.00 resale shop
> gray skinny jeans- $8.00 ross
> l'autre chose boots- $14.00 buffalo exchange



second outfit is a steal!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

OMG Anne, that skirt is so amazing on you.  I hope it looks as good on me as it does on you .  I love the simplicity of your accessories so the skirt is the focal.   Well done as always.

My outfit for yesterday:

cotton multi color zebra stripe hankerchief halter dress - gift from hubby
lizard cowboy boots - purchased 23years ago
wood bangle bracelets - bartered from a friend for art
tiger's eye dangle earrings - bartered from a friend for art

My outfit for today:

Free People halter dress (raspberry in color with crochet hotpink, lime, turqoise and cream sash) - $20 clearance at Marshalls about a year ago
metallic blue slides - $10 BOGO from Payless
Vintage blue bead dangle earrings - $15 Zola's Everyday Vintage
Stretch gold cuff - free - inherited from grandmother

Will post photos laters.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

kweenovharts said:


> second outfit is a steal!!


 
Kweenovharts,

Is your profile pic a photo of Edie Sedgwick?  If so, is she your style icon?

Jennifer


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg anne love the skirt!! it looks fab on u! =)


----------



## Samia

annemerrick said:


> I used to go to BE at least once a week, but have been working so much, that my shopping has ground to a halt, so now it is just whenever possible. I bought this skirt about 4-6 weeks ago. I did go yesterday to sell some things that I had found while cleaning out a closet at my FIL's house (his ex's stuff), and found a great pair of Fendi shoes. They were very expensive for BE though...$90. I used a $50 credit, and still spent $40, but they are super cute! See pics below.....
> 
> Coldsteel....you have restraint!! I ALWAYS find something when I have a store credit!!!


 
Love the shoes! Great deal!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Top of the day to everyone.

Outfit for today:

Gyspy 05 maxi dress tomato red (knotted on the side because it is too long- I'm 5'1")  - $9  - $12  Maria's Closet
Tory Burch flip flops white with brown sole gold medallion - $6 to $8 The Rose Garden
vintage gold choker - free- inherited from grandmother
brown and white zebra stripe bangle - barter with friend for art

Will post photo later.


----------



## annemerrick

GIVE ME THE DRESS!!!!!^^^^  Joking....sort of!!

Can't wait to see the photos Jenny....I know you look amazing!

Thanks Samia, Sweetdreamer, Kweenuvharts!

Outfit for today:

white t-shirt- .99 thrift store
Alice & Olivia pants- $20 resale shop.  Can't tell from the pics, but these pants have a gold sheen.
Gucci shoes- not a bargain!!
Bracelet- $5 F21
Earrings- $16 resale


----------



## pearlisthegurl

hey anne! I love the pucci skirt. I am SO jealous!

Your gucci shoes are devine!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Pearli!!


----------



## Cates

how have I not looked at this thread before?! Your my new hero


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Cates!!

Ladies...I started a blog (quite a while ago) and have never posted on it.  I decided today to see how it goes, so if you are interested....visit at:

http://desperatelyseekingdeals.blog...d-max=2010-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=2


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'm following it  I liked your post!! And I LOVE the gucci shoes


----------



## annemerrick

You are a doll!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cool blog, Anne! Margaritas for 75 cents??


----------



## avedashiva

annemerrick said:


> You are a doll!! Thanks so much!


 
cool blog - looking forward to hearing about your future thrifting exploits


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Ladies....outfits for last night and today!!  Extended version on my blog....I had some funny happenings last night!

Last nights outfit:
same white t-shirt from yesterday- .99 thrift store
Donna Karen sequin skirt- $5.00 garage sale
Suede and lizard clutch- either $3 or $4 (I can't remember)
Manolos-FULL PRICE!!

And for today:

Liz Lange maternity dress- $7.98 Target
Anne Michelle shoes- $12.99 Ross
Handbag from our store $49.50


----------



## Jeneen

Love the updates annemerrick!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the DKNY sequined skit. It looks just like a red DKNY sequended dress I saw at marshalls, original price tag was somewhere around $500.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Love both outfits!  Who would have thought on the maternity dress.  Go figure.  Now I will have to rethink when I see "fly" maternity clothes out there.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the sequined skirt you paired it with just the right top!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello.

Outfit  for today:

Miu Miu shorts - free- gift from friend ( thanks Anne)
white ribbed tank -$2 Steve and Barrys
blue metallic slide sandals - $7 - $10 Payless
red jade and sterling earrings - bartered with a friend for art.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^What shorts are those, and what was I thinking???!!!


----------



## rudy616

Anne-  I've bought some maternity clothes too!  Liz Lange has some great ones, and as long as they are small, they work.  Also, I got some super cute things recently.  I'll post some pics after I finish my coffee


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Romeos

Great blog, I will def follow it so keep posting.
Actually I was thinking about doing a blog on second hand shopping in London, I just never have the motivation to get started.
Your Alice & Olivia pants outfit is very chic.


----------



## annemerrick

Awww....thanks everyone!!

Jeneen...  

Purse....I am sure the skirt was expensive at one time.  It is the DK couture line, but $5 was just right for me!!

Fabulousity....thanks very much.  I had to keep the top simple or the whole thing would have been very overwhelming!

Rudy...are you done with your coffee yet???  Can't wait to see your things!

Sprigged...are your shoes patent also??  I would love to see a picture if you ever have a chance!

Edith....I have had this blog since February, and just motivated myself to start posting right now!  I am excited about it though.  I have lots to say!!
Thanks for the compliment on te A&O.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

annemerrick said:


> ^^^What shorts are those, and what was I thinking???!!!


 

I know.  They are super cute.


----------



## kweenovharts

cowleyjennifer said:


> Kweenovharts,
> 
> Is your profile pic a photo of Edie Sedgwick?  If so, is she your style icon?
> 
> Jennifer



YES! I'm absolutely in love with her and everything she wore!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Hi Ladies....outfits for last night and today!!  Extended version on my blog....I had some funny happenings last night!
> 
> Last nights outfit:
> same white t-shirt from yesterday- .99 thrift store
> Donna Karen sequin skirt- $5.00 garage sale
> Suede and lizard clutch- either $3 or $4 (I can't remember)
> Manolos-FULL PRICE!!
> 
> And for today:
> 
> Liz Lange maternity dress- $7.98 Target
> Anne Michelle shoes- $12.99 Ross
> Handbag from our store $49.50


Havent been here in forever, but my god Anne that sequin skirt is TO DIE FOR.


----------



## annemerrick

Where have you been MM???  I have missed you!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Where have you been MM???  I have missed you!


I've missed you too 

I've been swamped with my internship, college apps, tests, etcetc. Essentially, school and getting ready for my last year of high school. I hope you're doing well Anne and I'll try to visit more often


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Please do!  Enjoy your Senior year....don't be in too much of a hurry!  What I wouldn't give to have even a few days in high school away from"real life"!!!  Visit my blog if you have a chance...it is new to me!


----------



## rudy616

annemerrick said:


> Awww....thanks everyone!!
> 
> Jeneen...
> 
> Purse....I am sure the skirt was expensive at one time.  It is the DK couture line, but $5 was just right for me!!
> 
> Fabulousity....thanks very much.  I had to keep the top simple or the whole thing would have been very overwhelming!
> 
> Rudy...are you done with your coffee yet???  Can't wait to see your things!
> 
> Sprigged...are your shoes patent also??  I would love to see a picture if you ever have a chance!
> 
> Edith....I have had this blog since February, and just motivated myself to start posting right now!  I am excited about it though.  I have lots to say!!
> Thanks for the compliment on te A&O.




Lol.  Done with my coffee (it now being almost 7 p.m.) and have gotten some pics taken.  Sorry in advance for the quality- no digital camera, so I'm just using the camera on my comp.  Also, my room is awful.  The pics made me a little self-conscious of it, but it's a temp thing while we build a new house on the back part of our property.  I am counting down the minutes until we can get out of what feels like temporary storage.  Is it weird that I fantasize about real clothing storage once again?


----------



## ive_flipped

Anne I am LOVING your blog and your outfits. I am right there with you on the maternity thing. I just had my daughter and while pregnant bought tons of XS dresses and skirts well your right at 9mths NO ONE is an xs lol so I have these super cute dresses and skirts and I will still wear them.


----------



## rudy616

Pic 1- Limited tank- $3.49.
         Old Navy skirt- $4, both from Good Will.  I don't think the colors came out quite right. I think they're lighter than the pic makes them look.  


Pic 2- Purse, Melie Bianco- $15 from BE. (I have no idea who that is, so I Googled the name.  Some designer with inexpensive and cute bags, I guess

Pic 3- Shoes- Target- $20 or thereabouts. Not something I found at a thrift store, but I love them nonetheless and was wearing them today with the tank and the Old Navy skirt, so I thought I'd throw them in there.

Pic 4- Forever 21 dress- $4.99 from Good Will.  I just threw it on to take a pic of it, but it needs a cami underneath, as evidenced by my bra showing   Sorry!  I just thought it was super cute.

Pic 5- DKNY dress from BE. $15.  Veerrrry silky and filmy.  Must be careful when standing up from sitting on certain fabrics, I think.  Could be an unintended peep show.


----------



## rudy616

Pic 1- cute white tee, ala Anne   $3.49 from Good Will. 
         Express cute tweed skirt- $4 or something, same place.

Pic 2- Dollhouse shoes, $5, good will.  

I went to good will the other day and they had tooons of cute stuff.  I wish I were a smaller show size sometimes- there were a bunch of hand-made italian shoes that you can tell probably came from the same person.  I don't remember the brand, but they were at one time very expensive, that much I knew, and were still in great condition.  

There was also a pair of Nine West ankle high tan boots there that were super cheap, but I wasn't sure how to wear them.  Any suggestions/encouragment to go back and get them?  I don't want them to take up space I don't have right now?


----------



## twdavis

rudy616 said:


> Pic 1- cute white tee, ala Anne   $3.49 from Good Will.
> Express cute tweed skirt- $4 or something, same place.
> 
> Pic 2- Dollhouse shoes, $5, good will.
> 
> I went to good will the other day and they had tooons of cute stuff.  I wish I were a smaller show size sometimes- there were a bunch of hand-made italian shoes that you can tell probably came from the same person.  I don't remember the brand, but they were at one time very expensive, that much I knew, and were still in great condition.
> 
> There was also a pair of Nine West ankle high tan boots there that were super cheap, but I wasn't sure how to wear them.  Any suggestions/encouragment to go back and get them?  I don't want them to take up space I don't have right now?



If they are cheap get them anyway...you'll figure it out! I almost never pass up a good bargain!!!
I wear my ankle boots with reg. jeans (the top doesn't show) or skinny jeans (and have also thrown leg warmers on top and pulled them down the heel). I have also worn them with tights and a cute dress/tunic. Hope this helps


----------



## annemerrick

Rudy...WOW...first of all I have to say that your body is AMAZING!!!!  Your waist looks tiny in those dresses.  You got some really good deals...I really like everything pictured here!  The bag looks wonderful....
   Go back and get the boots...tan is a great neutral, and you will find a way to wear them. 

Ive_flipped....would love to see some of your post maternity wear!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

rudy, love that 4th pic with the dress. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## LinaFelina

Sweetpea83 said:


> rudy, love that 4th pic with the dress. It's gorgeous!!


 
Me, too.  Great find!


----------



## Jeneen

I need a Buffalo Exchange near me! LOL - Last night I had a dream that I was at one, even though I've never been before.
Plato's Closet doesn't cut it!


----------



## annemerrick

Jeneen....if your are dreaming of BE, you definitely need one close by!!  My outfit for today is not so much a bargain.  I justified it by using the cost per wear theory!  I talk more about that on my blog, if you are interested!!  I love the color if this shirt, and the jeans are my trusty TR Joey's which I havbe worn so many times I cannot begin to count!  The Gucci clogs have also been well-loved!

Barney's shirt- $23 consignment shop
TR jeans- full price...no bargain at all!!
Gucci clogs- you can only imagine what a bargain these weren't!!!
Gold and Amber earrings- gift from my BF Jenny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hot outfit, anne! Love the earrings!


----------



## HauteMama

Anne: Love your blog, and I know a number of friends in the Dallas area who I've turned onto your blog, too. You find AMAZING bargains! Love the Gucci clogs, despite them not being a bargain!


----------



## rudy616

annemerrick said:


> Rudy...WOW...first of all I have to say that your body is AMAZING!!!!  Your waist looks tiny in those dresses.  You got some really good deals...I really like everything pictured here!  The bag looks wonderful....
> Go back and get the boots...tan is a great neutral, and you will find a way to wear them.
> 
> Ive_flipped....would love to see some of your post maternity wear!!



Thanks!  I work at it- I LOVE working out, and spend a lot of time doing it.  Besides the obvious health benefits (and I can lift a lot too , clothes are a lot more fun to try on and buy. But, I don't have kids and am a student, so it's much easier to work into my schedule.  I'm already trying to figure out how to add it in when I have to be all grown-up and stuff and get a real job and have kids and all that.

And I was excited to find that Forever 21 dress- it even had the tags still on it.  And ftr, I don't think I'd wear the white tee with that tweed skirt.  I was just showing them both at the same time.  And I need a digital camera.

And Anne, I'm def gonna start following your blog. I love the idea.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks HauteMama....I love the clogs too, and honestly they are in desperate need of a cleaning, but I haven't gotten around to it.  They are super comfy also!

Sweetpea....thanks so much.  I love the earrings, as well!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

annemerrick said:


> Jeneen....if your are dreaming of BE, you definitely need one close by!! My outfit for today is not so much a bargain. I justified it by using the cost per wear theory! I talk more about that on my blog, if you are interested!! I love the color if this shirt, and the jeans are my trusty TR Joey's which I havbe worn so many times I cannot begin to count! The Gucci clogs have also been well-loved!
> 
> Barney's shirt- $23 consignment shop
> TR jeans- full price...no bargain at all!!
> Gucci clogs- you can only imagine what a bargain these weren't!!!
> Gold and Amber earrings- gift from my BF Jenny!


 

Love it!  I want to see the top from behind.
P.S.  - Love those earrings!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello.

Outfit for today:

sage green Seven For All Mankind khakis - $30 Ebay 5 years ago
white Poleci tie on the shoulders tee - $5 Maria's Closet
sage green leather slip on sandals - $7 Old Navy maybe about 7 years ago
hot pink vintage ball dangel earrings - $7 Zola's Everyday Vintage
hot pink daisy lapel pin - $6 Dolly Python


----------



## ive_flipped

rudy616- LOL i have the brown and white polka dot dress but I bought it at another store. Exactly the same too  I love it it's too cute to wear.


----------



## annemerrick

cowleyjennifer said:


> Love it! I want to see the top from behind.
> P.S. - Love those earrings!


 
Ask and you shall receive, although it was very difficult to take a picture over my shoulder!  And as for the earrings, you have excellent taste, my friend!


----------



## ive_flipped

Hi Anne,

here is the one dress (I can't show me in it lol my VERY pale legs would scare people...maybe once I get some tan in a can)






And here is my bargain of the week. A Michael Kors shirt for work $25 brand new


----------



## Romeos

*Rudy,*
I like your old navy skirt and DKNy dress. You have a great figure.

*Anne*, you look fab as usual

*Jenny*, you need to start taking pictures. Seriously.


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Jeneen....if your are dreaming of BE, you definitely need one close by!!  My outfit for today is not so much a bargain.  I justified it by using the cost per wear theory!  I talk more about that on my blog, if you are interested!!  I love the color if this shirt, and the jeans are my trusty TR Joey's which I havbe worn so many times I cannot begin to count!  The Gucci clogs have also been well-loved!
> 
> Barney's shirt- $23 consignment shop
> TR jeans- full price...no bargain at all!!
> Gucci clogs- you can only imagine what a bargain these weren't!!!
> Gold and Amber earrings- gift from my BF Jenny!


Beautiful top Anne. I've bookmarked your blog and you can be sure it'll be a new fave read of mine


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*anne* LOVE the outfit, the top, jeans, and especially the shoes!!


----------



## annemerrick

Ive_flipped...I love the dress, and the top is going to be so versatile.  Great price also!

MM....thanks 

Purse...one of my most worn pairs of shoes.  I love them!  Thank you...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

You have the best taste in shoes. I love almost every pair! Even if they aren't steals, they're all so pretty!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Purse.  I wish you could see them all.  There is oh, so many pairs in my closet that have yet to be seen!!


----------



## rudy616

ive_flipped said:


> rudy616- LOL i have the brown and white polka dot dress but I bought it at another store. Exactly the same too  I love it it's too cute to wear.




I know- when I saw it I was so stoked   It still had the tags on it too, so even better.  The only thing is I have to wear a cami or something b/c it's pretty low cut. But other than that it's awesome.  

And I love your dress that you got.  So cute.

Edithw- thank you!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Ask and you shall receive, although it was very difficult to take a picture over my shoulder! And as for the earrings, you have excellent taste, my friend!


 

Ms. Anne, 
Your going to give away all your bargains secrets then your selections are going to be limited??? Then what??


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## kcf68

Here the dress I got for $6.39 at Ross for a wedding next week.  It has chocolate browns, olive, oranges and hot pink in it. Picture not so good.  Blame the photographer..


----------



## annemerrick

That is so pretty!  I love the fact that it looks like a watercolor!  Ross has some great dresses, and yours is perfect for a wedding!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kcf, such a pretty dress! What a bargain!


----------



## ive_flipped

kcf love the dress

And Anne I love those last Gucci shoes you wore. I wish we had more months of better weather here so many nice shoes out there


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks, Ive_flipped!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I finally took a photo of the Nicole Miller dress I bought in Los Angeles. The original price was $320; I got it for around $30. It looks kind of shapeless on the hanger, but is actually very form-fitting. I wasn't sure about the print, but it really is very cute on!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Here are more dress bargains I've found: 

Dress #1 is Classiques Entier (photo is from the Nordstrom Website); $12, originally $240. Dress #2 is by Escada; around $35, originaly $1,350!

I tend to dress pretty conservatively, but I love fun dresses in various colors.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

One more dress... I found this in Las Vegas at the Ann Taylor outlet store for around $35, marked down from $70. On the hanger it looks a little like a Muu Muu, but it is really cute and form-fitting. It's very summery and looks cute with the white wedge sandals I found at Old Navy.


----------



## rudy616

Super cute dresses   There's about a $1500 savings on this page alone!


----------



## kcf68

HermesNewbie said:


> One more dress... I found this in Las Vegas at the Ann Taylor outlet store for around $35, marked down from $70. On the hanger it looks a little like a Muu Muu, but it is really cute and form-fitting. It's very summery and looks cute with the white wedge sandals I found at Old Navy.


 
I really like this print and the one on the right on the other picture....


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Hermes* You got such great deals! I love all the dresses!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Rudy, Kcf, and Purse: Thanks so much!

ETA: I just noticed I spelled Mou Mou incorrectly in post #1073. :shame:


----------



## steffe

Hermes,

you are such a smart shopper! the price you listed for your new dresses made me sweat. 

I like all of them so far.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

steffe said:


> Hermes,
> 
> you are such a smart shopper! the price you listed for your new dresses made me sweat.
> 
> I like all of them so far.


 
Thank you, Julia!

Have you made any new purchases recently?


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello.

Outfit for today:

white DKNY pencil skirt $5 Thrift Town
black v-neck short sleeve T -$5 Marshalls
white with multicolor graffiti print stilletto pumps - $6 Thrift store find from BF Anne
red leather clutch -$1 thrift store
silver braclet -$2 Steve and Barrys
sterling silver and red jade dangle earrings -bartered with friend for art
sterling silver white dominoe necklace -$30 Shecky's vendor

I promise I will post photos of each outfit that I have posted really soon.  Good thing that I detailed the outfit so I can use my posts as a reference when recreating the look for the photos.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Ohh that sounds cute!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

HermesNewbie said:


> Here are more dress bargains I've found:
> 
> Dress #1 is Classiques Entier (photo is from the Nordstrom Website); $12, originally $240. Dress #2 is by Escada; around $35, originaly $1,350!
> 
> I tend to dress pretty conservatively, but I love fun dresses in various colors.



omg crazy how you got that amazing dress for on 12!!! and the escada is lovely!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sweetdreamer16 said:


> omg crazy how you got that amazing dress for on 12!!! and the escada is lovely!!


 
Thank you, sweetdreamer!


----------



## wis3ly

OMGG Where did you get all those dresses??


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> white DKNY pencil skirt $5 Thrift Town
> black v-neck short sleeve T -$5 Marshalls
> white with multicolor graffiti print stilletto pumps - $6 Thrift store find from BF Anne
> red leather clutch -$1 thrift store
> silver braclet -$2 Steve and Barrys
> sterling silver and red jade dangle earrings -bartered with friend for art
> sterling silver white dominoe necklace -$30 Shecky's vendor
> 
> I promise I will post photos of each outfit that I have posted really soon. Good thing that I detailed the outfit so I can use my posts as a reference when recreating the look for the photos.


 
Sounds like a very cute outfit! I'm looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

wis3ly said:


> OMGG Where did you get all those dresses??


 
I found the Nicole Miller dress at Loehmann's, the Ann Taylor dress at the factory outlet store, the Escada wrap dress at the Escada outlet store, and the Classiques Entier dress at Nordstrom Rack -- NR has a lot of great markdowns right now!


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm on the fence about hitting the sales tomorrow... I'd definitely go to SF and check out Nordstrom, Bloomies, and NM, but all the stuff I see online I hated when it was full price! Perhaps the stores will be different. I might start out at Crossroads in Berkeley and make my way out to San Francisco. 

Great deals on the dresses, HermesNewbie!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes...the dresses are all gorgeous, but that Escada wrap dress is absolutely beautiful!
   I mean drop-dead, unbeleivably beautiful!

Outfits for this weekend:

Gypsy 05 maxi dress- FREE from my bf Jenny (she paid $9)
Skull shoes- $50 bought in Hong Kong

white t-shirt- $4 thrift store
wood necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
TR Joey jeans- FREE from my BF Jenny (she paid $8.50)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Love the color of the maxi dress, the shoes are so cute! And I really like the jeans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that maxi dress, anne!


----------



## Romeos

Those sandals are really different. I am sure you get lots of attention when you are wearing those.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies.....

Edith, I have had these shoes for a few years and wore them for the first time on Sat. night...and everyone loved them( or at least they said they did!)!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

annemerrick said:


> Hermes...the dresses are all gorgeous, but that Escada wrap dress is absolutely beautiful!
> I mean drop-dead, unbeleivably beautiful!
> 
> Outfits for this weekend:
> 
> Gypsy 05 maxi dress- FREE from my bf Jenny (she paid $9)
> Skull shoes- $50 bought in Hong Kong
> 
> white t-shirt- $4 thrift store
> wood necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
> TR Joey jeans- FREE from my BF Jenny (she paid $8.50)


 

Anne, the dress looks beautiful on you and you are rocking the jeans.   Oh, oh, oh the sandals are super cute!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much for the goodies Jenny!!!  The pic in the dress makes me look a little large....I hope it is more flattering than it appears in this photo!


----------



## Romeos

I often notice, when I am wearing something very different, that people need to make some sort of a comment. Even if they don't really like the outfit, they are compelled to comment like "that's an unusual XXX" or something along the line.

I am not suggesting your friends didn't like your shoes, it's just an observation.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Hermes...the dresses are all gorgeous, but that Escada wrap dress is absolutely beautiful!
> I mean drop-dead, unbeleivably beautiful!
> 
> Outfits for this weekend:
> 
> Gypsy 05 maxi dress- FREE from my bf Jenny (she paid $9)
> Skull shoes- $50 bought in Hong Kong
> 
> white t-shirt- $4 thrift store
> wood necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
> TR Joey jeans- FREE from my BF Jenny (she paid $8.50)


 
Thanks, Anne!

Great outfits, as usual! I really like the necklace. How awesome that you and your bff can share/swap clothes!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes...I am so glad to have seen some of your pics.  Can't wait to see more....


Outfit for today:

Michael Kors sweater- $9.99 Macy's (love the poncho style)2nd pic is true color.
Earnest Sewn jeans- bought these in Hong Kong on sale, and can't remember how much!
On Pedder wedges


----------



## Reesee

Great stuff everyone.  I am going to TRY to stay away from retail and join you girls in a quest for bargains.  Since I have "more to love" it is often difficult but I am going to try.

Anne, digging the blog, thanks for sharing!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Reesee...I have found that it is almost impossible to pay retail now!  I always think of how much more I could get for my $$$ if I was to use it thrifting!!  I look forward to seeing your future deals!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello.

Today's outfit:

Custo Barcelona Dress Rolong Brasil $49 on sale at Custo Barcelona
Tory Burch white flip flops with brown sole $6 -$8 resale
hot pink dangle earrings $8 - $10 Zola's Everyday Vintage
vintage gold stretch bangle free from grandmother
large brown leather saddle bag $35 Treasure Bath

Will post photos later.


----------



## annemerrick

SOunds super cute...can't wait to see!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Custo Barcelona Dress Rolong Brasil $49 on sale at Custo Barcelona
> Tory Burch white flip flops with brown sole $6 -$8 resale
> hot pink dangle earrings $8 - $10 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> vintage gold stretch bangle free from grandmother
> large brown leather saddle bag $35 Treasure Bath
> 
> Will post photos later.


 
That sounds so cute -- I can't wait to see photos!

My outfit for the day is a mixture of low, middle, and higher end items:

Old Navy: Black ruffle cardigan, around $8 and black cami, $2; both from ON's F&F sale last fall
Tahari: Black, purple, and green pleated skirt, $20 from Off Fifth
Coach: Black leather sling-back heels, $50 at Off Fifth (purchased 4 years ago, they were not the greatest bargain but they were 75% off)

Accessories:

Pearl earrings, not a bargain
Black Armani sunglasses, $60 at Marshall's (kind of a bargain)
Hermes Garden Party tote bag, not a bargain


----------



## kalice

My outfit for today. 

Should've been studying, but um... not 

Sport max cropped jacket with balloon sleeves... not cheap
Black GAP silk cotton halter top $9.99
DKNY black miniskit $5 from TJM
Aersole flats $9.99

then changed for something more comfortable for actual getting some work done
Navy silk shirt with white trim, Issac Mirazhi for target $5
Giorgio Armani dark blue golf shorts $15 NM last call

I'm totally digging the dark menswear type clothing now, even though it's middle of summer. Anyone else up for that as well?

Will post pics later.


----------



## annemerrick

Kalice....I would love to see that Mizrahi shirt!!  Those are some great bargains that you posted!

My outfit for today:

Nanette Lepore dress- $5.99 thrift store
Manolos- as previously discussed NOT CHEAP!!

Look at the rings on the side of the dress...they match the shoes oh, so perfectly!!


----------



## Reesee

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Custo Barcelona Dress Rolong Brasil $49 on sale at Custo Barcelona
> Tory Burch white flip flops with brown sole $6 -$8 resale
> hot pink dangle earrings $8 - $10 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> vintage gold stretch bangle free from grandmother
> large brown leather saddle bag $35 Treasure Bath
> 
> Will post photos later.


 
Pictures please!  I love Custo.  I just like looking at it, dont think I could fit in it and I try to keep prints to a minimum but I love looking at it


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Jenny has tons of Custo Barcelona stuff.  It fits her style perfectly!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Kalice....I would love to see that Mizrahi shirt!! Those are some great bargains that you posted!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Nanette Lepore dress- $5.99 thrift store
> Manolos- as previously discussed NOT CHEAP!!
> 
> Look at the rings on the side of the dress...they match the shoes oh, so perfectly!!


 
Really cute Ann..


----------



## Romeos

Perfect dress Anne, and the rings are so cute.

*Kalice and Jenny*
Pictures please


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much ladies for your compliments.  I am not sure if you can tell from my oics, but where the rings are, there is no fabric.  It gives the dress a sort of Mod look!!


----------



## Romeos

Yes Anne, that is clear on the picture. That dress + you look absolutely fabulous. I would live in that dress the whole summer.


----------



## annemerrick

edithw said:


> Yes Anne, that is clear on the picture. That dress + you look absolutely fabulous. I would live in that dress the whole summer.


 

Oh good...I am glad you can see that!  My pictures are kind of crappy sometimes, but the ring part is the best part of the dress. Thanks Edith!


----------



## ive_flipped

I got some great deals today. For $20 I got a pair of citizens of humanity jeans, a pair of chip & pepper jeans, a GAP reversible skirt (blue on one side and brown on the other) and a grey sweat shirt material coat all basically new. Then I got a new pair of BCBGmaxazria pumps for $14


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ So cute!!! I'm jealous. Those pockets are adorable!


----------



## annemerrick

ive_flipped..the pockets on the jeans are so cute!!!  Great bargains!!  I would love to see a pic of the grey jacket.  Grey is my favorite color!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

ive_flipped said:


> I got some great deals today. For $20 I got a pair of citizens of humanity jeans, a pair of chip & pepper jeans, a GAP reversible skirt (blue on one side and brown on the other) and a grey sweat shirt material coat all basically new. Then I got a new pair of BCBGmaxazria pumps for $14


 The pockets on your jeans are super cute.  What a bargain.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

annemerrick said:


> Kalice....I would love to see that Mizrahi shirt!! Those are some great bargains that you posted!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Nanette Lepore dress- $5.99 thrift store
> Manolos- as previously discussed NOT CHEAP!!
> 
> Look at the rings on the side of the dress...they match the shoes oh, so perfectly!![/QUOTE
> 
> I am loving that dress Miss Thing.  Very mod.  Your Manolos match perfectly.


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks ladies OMG I just realized how big my hips look...I have to drop the rest of this baby body


----------



## annemerrick

Seriously???!!!  You look amazing!  What hips?


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello everyone.

Jury Duty outfit for today:

army green vintage Mexican shift dress with tealish turqoise, hot pink, yellow and orange emboidered bird $20 From the Ends of the Earth
brown Michael Kors platform wedge sandals $30 clearance Marshalls
teal sweater $7 clearance Target
brown Dolce and Gabbana leather clutch with wood handles $60 but I paid $25.50( I sold some items to Buffalo Exchange) Buffalo Exchange
hot pink vintage dangle ball earrings $7-$12 Zola's Everyday Vintage
gold bangle bracelet free from grandmother

Outfit for later today for meeting

7 for All Mankind capri jeans dark wash $6-$12 The Rose Garden
white tank $5 Old Navy
teal sweater (same Target sweater from earlier outfit) $7
Emilo Pucci leather flats with blues, mint green, gray, etc. swirls $40 Buffalo Exchange
dark blue vintage dangle ball earrings $7 -$10 Zola's Everyday Vintage
gold bangle bracelet free from grandmother

I am working on those photos and will post pics of each and every outfit that I have posted to date.


----------



## annemerrick

That is going to be a big task Jenny.  Get that husband of yours to get you hooked up with the camera!


----------



## annemerrick

My outfit for today...I think it looks cuter than it photographs, or maybe i am just delusional!!

SIngle silk shirt- $6 secondhand store
Freedom of Choice jeans- $15 Buffalo Exchange (I traded stuff, so FREE)
YSL studded shoes- $50 Hong Kong


----------



## keodi

annemerrick said:


> My outfit for today...I think it looks cuter than it photographs, or maybe i am just delusional!!
> 
> SIngle silk shirt- $6 secondhand store
> Freedom of Choice jeans- $15 Buffalo Exchange (I traded stuff, so FREE)
> YSL studded shoes- $50 Hong Kong


 
love the outfit!!


----------



## ROMAAMOR

ZARA trousers 24.90
ZARA vest 9.90
BATA shoes 14.90
WAREHOUSE clutch 19.90
H&M scarf   4.90
COIN bracelet  12.90

I am going to wear it for beach party


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I really love that!!  I love all white.  I have a bit of an obsession with white pants.  I am sure you are going to look marvelous!


----------



## LinaFelina

annemerrick said:


> Freedom of Choice jeans- $15 Buffalo Exchange (I traded stuff, so FREE)


 
Anne, what kind of trade value could I expect from Buffalo Exchange? TIA


----------



## annemerrick

Depends on the brand.  True Religion usually sell for between $40$50, so you can expect 35% in cash or 50% in trade.  Other designers are between $30-$50.  That is a rough idea.  The jeans I am wearing today were actually $30, but were on sale for 50% off.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, your shirt is beautiful.

My outfit for today is quite ratty.

big old Cliff Dweller T free for appearing in their magazine with my youngest daughter Willow a couple of years back
cut off jean shorts free from a friend about six years ago
American Eagle flip flops $1.50 Payless clearance and BOGO last year
Dolce and Gabbana clutch $60 ( I paid $25.50, I traded some items at Buffalo Exchange)- wow a really nice bag with such a ratty outfit - I grabbed it on the way out the door since it housed my credit card and cash. 

I will NOT be posting this outfit. 

I went out early to an estate sale in my neighborhood so I had to do the hurry get up and go clothes for a day on cleaning and laying around the house.  I did find a really cute navy leather bag with a long brown leather shoulder strap for $3 brass choker for $3 vintage lime green floor lamp $15, 1960's wood headboard for my son $10, and 5 large glass yard art candle things for my back yard at $3 each.

I will post pics of the handbag and choker as part of an outfit later.


----------



## annemerrick

I do so miss yard/estate/garage sales!!

Jenny....I want the "Cliff Dweller" shirt!  I need it to complement my white Gucci jeans!!!!  Well....it sounds comfy, and at least the bag is cutie!


----------



## Romeos

ive_flipped said:


> Thanks ladies OMG I just realized how big my hips look...I have to drop the rest of this baby body


you are kidding


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> My outfit for today...I think it looks cuter than it photographs, or maybe i am just delusional!!
> 
> SIngle silk shirt- $6 secondhand store
> Freedom of Choice jeans- $15 Buffalo Exchange (I traded stuff, so FREE)
> YSL studded shoes- $50 Hong Kong




Cute outfit...especially love the heels!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Sweetpea!!


----------



## Romeos

I just scored this Missoni (main label) skirt from a local charity shop. It was £17 and the old lady at the till couldn't understand why it was so EXPENSIVE. She asked me if it was cashmere or what.
It is not in 100% perfect condition because it has 2 small stitched up parts, but it's hardly visible, and otherwise it's all in good shape + lining.


----------



## keodi

edithw said:


> I just scored this Missoni (main label) skirt from a local charity shop. It was £17 and the old lady at the till couldn't understand why it was so EXPENSIVE. She asked me if it was cashmere or what.
> It is not in 100% perfect condition because it has 2 small stitched up parts, but it's hardly visible, and otherwise it's all in good shape + lining.


 
great find!


----------



## annemerrick

I love the skirt Edith.  I love Missoni!!!!


----------



## rudy616

Adorable skirt!

And, sad story:  I was at Goodwill the other day, and there was this SUPER cute pair of flowered Zara flats.  I got really excited, and then saw the size- 7 1/2.  I'm an 8   I tried them on anyway, hoping hoping hoping that they would stretch?  Become magic and expand?  I walked around in them for a few minutes, but nope.  My feet ached within a minute.  I kept going for longer, because, well, how could I not!  
I had to reluctantly put them back.  There was no way.  So sad!


----------



## annemerrick

That is always super sad!!  There will be something else wonderful coming your way though!


----------



## Romeos

rudy616 said:


> Adorable skirt!
> 
> And, sad story:  I was at Goodwill the other day, and there was this SUPER cute pair of flowered Zara flats.  I got really excited, and then saw the size- 7 1/2.  I'm an 8   I tried them on anyway, hoping hoping hoping that they would stretch?  Become magic and expand?  I walked around in them for a few minutes, but nope.  My feet ached within a minute.  I kept going for longer, because, well, how could I not!
> I had to reluctantly put them back.  There was no way.  So sad!


I feel your pain Rudy
Unfortunately it happens too often: right dress/shoes + great price, but wrong size. That is second hand shopping. 1/2 size smaller shoes, what a bad luck.


----------



## rudy616

annemerrick said:


> That is always super sad!!  There will be something else wonderful coming your way though!




I hope so- they were pretty freakin adorable.  But that's ok.  Next time?

And Edith- I know!  So sad when that happens.  But that just means that there is something AMAZING waiting for me there next time?  I guess I'll have to go shopping this week OFTEN to make sure


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Good morning everyone.

My going church outfit for  today:

Dana Buchman long silk skirt with slit on side - pale green Asian inspired with red flowers near one side of waist and near hemline with dark green bamboo leaves near flowers 
- under $15 purchased resale a couple of years ago

Laundry top with attached cami with pearl buttons on side - off white - free- given to me by BFF
red patten leather stiletto pumps - Nine West - $20 clearance Marshalls about 4 years ago

red jade and sterling silver dangle earrings - free bartered with friend
silver engraved cuff - $2 Thrift Town
light natural straw clutch - free- birthday gift from great aunt

Will post photos later


----------



## annemerrick

Yes....I need to see those photos!!^^^


----------



## ive_flipped

Edith...love that skirt!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Yes....I need to see those photos!!^^^


 
Anne, you need to train your BFF to post photos, you are so good with them..


----------



## cowleyjennifer

FYI - Will be posting photos this week.  Stay tuned..........


----------



## Strawberrylemon

ive_flipped said:


> I got some great deals today. For $20 I got a pair of citizens of humanity jeans, a pair of chip & pepper jeans, a GAP reversible skirt (blue on one side and brown on the other) and a grey sweat shirt material coat all basically new. Then I got a new pair of BCBGmaxazria pumps for $14



I love those pumps. I can't believe they were only $14!!!!! Great find!!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:


> Anne, you need to train your BFF to post photos, you are so good with them..


 
I am trying!!!  She is so darn cute also!!  She and I have very similar taste, but she funks it up a little more than me!


----------



## rudy616

I'm on pins and needles waiting for Jennifer's pics!


----------



## annemerrick

Ditto....yoohooo...Jenny where are you?????


----------



## missbanff

Ok, Anne--

I have some finds of my own, will try to post pics tomorrow:

Charter Club 100% cashmere crew neck in cream
Express Design Studio silk cardigan in a snakeskin print
H&M LOGG Apparel wool swing cardigan in grey
all $4.35 each

Express silk and lace cami in cream/black $2.00

2 Gap wool scarves in multi 
$1.00 each

Yay for me!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

ROMAAMOR: That looks like a cute outfit! I miss Bata shoes! They took them out of Canada!


----------



## Reesee

Still waiting on Jenny's Custo top


----------



## annemerrick

Today I am wearing a cute little t-shirt that makes me feel happy!  I am posting a close up of the design.  Worn with TR destroyed Joey jeans and flip-flops.

t-shirt $4 Genesis Women's Shelter
TR jeans- had them so long I can't remember
Havainas- $18 Macy's


Missbanff....those sound like some really amazing deals.  I can't wait to see the photos!!


----------



## sandy579

*where did u manage to find this fabulous deal? $20 for Citizens, Chip & Pepper and a skirt?!!!!*



ive_flipped said:


> I got some great deals today. For $20 I got a pair of citizens of humanity jeans, a pair of chip & pepper jeans, a GAP reversible skirt (blue on one side and brown on the other) and a grey sweat shirt material coat all basically new. Then I got a new pair of BCBGmaxazria pumps for $14


----------



## ive_flipped

^^thrift store. They had just come in all from the same person I am guessing and were marked for $5 dollars each. I am guessing the person tagging them didn't know what they were which is great for me  And the best part they looked brand new. No signs of wear anywhere and the tags looked crisp in them.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ok here goes.  I apologize for the foggy images.  With practice I will get better.

Outfit from a couple of days ago:

fushia chiffon and crochet top
7 for all mankind jeans
silver gladiator sandals
sterling silver long dangle earrings 
jeweled antiqued watch

HPIM0756
HPIM0760

Outfit from yesterday:

navy butterfly T-shirt
True Religion jeans
black Converse All Stars
blue and white batik scarf (worn on head)
vintage hot pink dangle earrings





HPIM0763


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ok, I tried but the file is too big.  I will figure this out and try again later today.


----------



## ive_flipped

Jenny- try photobucket. you can just copy and past the code into your posts.


----------



## annemerrick

Morning ladies...I actually got dresses decently this morning!!

White t-shirt- $4 thrift store
Theory shorts- $10 Estate Sale
Manolos- $8 thrift store
Pucci scarf- Full Price Neiman Marcus


----------



## indypup

You look so cute, *Anne*!  I love that scarf too.

***********0000ff][/COLOR] 










Cheapie Old Navy tee, $7
Banana Republic tank, $6
Diesel Matic 8AA, $69 (cheap for these!)
VS booties, $40


----------



## annemerrick

Indypup...I love the outfit.  my absolute favorite is a white t-shirt with anything.  Cheap t-shirt or not...the fit is very good!


----------



## Dimple

I've lost the cord to my camera so I cant transfer photos. I wore this the other night:
- Rachel Gilbert embellished *dress* $AU40 ~ $US33 (orginal price was $AU660 ~ $US546
- round toed suede *heels* $AU15 ~$US12


----------



## annemerrick

I would love to see that.  Those are great deals....


----------



## cowleyjennifer

This is my first photo. Hope you can see it!

Jenny


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Ok, I tried to post a photo of what I think is a pretty cute inexpensive outfit but it is still not quite working out. Once I work out the kinks I will post a photo at a later date.
> 
> So here goes a description....
> vintage floral print hot pants with matching tunic $30 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> lizard cowboy boots $200 not cheap but purchased 23 years ago
> vintage gold bangle -free - inherited from grandmother
> vintage gold Givenchy longhorn pendant on leather cord - free- inherited from grandmother
> large gold hoop earrings $5 - $7 The Icing


 
OK ladies here goes.  The above is the original description post of my outfit.  Attached is the photo.


----------



## annemerrick

Yay....you did it!!!  I knew you would get it figured out!!  Love that outfit...and I don't think I have seen it before.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> OMG Anne, that skirt is so amazing on you. I hope it looks as good on me as it does on you . I love the simplicity of your accessories so the skirt is the focal. Well done as always.
> 
> My outfit for yesterday:
> 
> cotton multi color zebra stripe hankerchief halter dress - gift from hubby
> lizard cowboy boots - purchased 23years ago
> wood bangle bracelets - bartered from a friend for art
> tiger's eye dangle earrings - bartered from a friend for art
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Free People halter dress (raspberry in color with crochet hotpink, lime, turqoise and cream sash) - $20 clearance at Marshalls about a year ago
> metallic blue slides - $10 BOGO from Payless
> Vintage blue bead dangle earrings - $15 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> Stretch gold cuff - free - inherited from grandmother
> 
> Will post photos laters.


 

Photos for the first post of zebra stripe hankerchief dress.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> OMG Anne, that skirt is so amazing on you. I hope it looks as good on me as it does on you . I love the simplicity of your accessories so the skirt is the focal. Well done as always.
> 
> My outfit for yesterday:
> 
> cotton multi color zebra stripe hankerchief halter dress - gift from hubby
> lizard cowboy boots - purchased 23years ago
> wood bangle bracelets - bartered from a friend for art
> tiger's eye dangle earrings - bartered from a friend for art
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Free People halter dress (raspberry in color with crochet hotpink, lime, turqoise and cream sash) - $20 clearance at Marshalls about a year ago
> metallic blue slides - $10 BOGO from Payless
> Vintage blue bead dangle earrings - $15 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> Stretch gold cuff - free - inherited from grandmother
> 
> Will post photos laters.


 
Photos for second post of raspberry halter dress.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> sage green Seven For All Mankind khakis - $30 Ebay 5 years ago
> white Poleci tie on the shoulders tee - $5 Maria's Closet
> sage green leather slip on sandals - $7 Old Navy maybe about 7 years ago
> hot pink vintage ball dangel earrings - $7 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> hot pink daisy lapel pin - $6 Dolly Python


 

More photos.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello.
> 
> Today's outfit:
> 
> Custo Barcelona Dress Rolong Brasil $49 on sale at Custo Barcelona
> Tory Burch white flip flops with brown sole $6 -$8 resale
> hot pink dangle earrings $8 - $10 Zola's Everyday Vintage
> vintage gold stretch bangle free from grandmother
> large brown leather saddle bag $35 Treasure Bath
> 
> Will post photos later.


 
Reesee here is that Custo dress.  I love it.  I have a lot of Custo stuff so stay tuned.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> My going church outfit for today:
> 
> Dana Buchman long silk skirt with slit on side - pale green Asian inspired with red flowers near one side of waist and near hemline with dark green bamboo leaves near flowers
> - under $15 purchased resale a couple of years ago
> 
> Laundry top with attached cami with pearl buttons on side - off white - free- given to me by BFF
> red patten leather stiletto pumps - Nine West - $20 clearance Marshalls about 4 years ago
> 
> red jade and sterling silver dangle earrings - free bartered with friend
> silver engraved cuff - $2 Thrift Town
> light natural straw clutch - free- birthday gift from great aunt
> 
> Will post photos later


 
More photos.  The skirt is so gorgeous.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> More photos. The skirt is so gorgeous.


 

Attached are my red jade sterling earrings and red patten Nine West pumps that I wore with my silk Dana Buchmann skirt.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Ok here goes. I apologize for the foggy images. With practice I will get better.
> 
> Outfit from a couple of days ago:
> 
> fushia chiffon and crochet top
> 7 for all mankind jeans
> silver gladiator sandals
> sterling silver long dangle earrings
> jeweled antiqued watch
> 
> HPIM0756
> HPIM0760
> 
> Outfit from yesterday:
> 
> navy butterfly T-shirt
> True Religion jeans
> black Converse All Stars
> blue and white batik scarf (worn on head)
> vintage hot pink dangle earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HPIM0763


 

Ok ladies here are in deed the photos for these outfits that I tried to post a couple of days ago.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Ok here goes. I apologize for the foggy images. With practice I will get better.
> 
> Outfit from a couple of days ago:
> 
> fushia chiffon and crochet top
> 7 for all mankind jeans
> silver gladiator sandals
> sterling silver long dangle earrings
> jeweled antiqued watch
> 
> HPIM0756
> HPIM0760
> 
> Outfit from yesterday:
> 
> navy butterfly T-shirt
> True Religion jeans
> black Converse All Stars
> blue and white batik scarf (worn on head)
> vintage hot pink dangle earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HPIM0763


 

Attached is a photo of the bottom outfit.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

I am trying to play catch up to please bare with me.

Outfit from Friday - day date with hubby

white Old Navy T - under $10
True Religion jeans - $8.50 - Maria's Closet - rolled up and worn as boyfriend jeans ( the jeans are a bit big on me)
silver scalloped stretching belt - free-  belonged to either my mother or grandmother
red jade and sterling earrings - bartered with friend for art
red jeweled bangles - bartered with friend for art
graffiti print white stilettos - $6.99- thrirt store find courtesy of Anne (thanks)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> I am trying to play catch up to please bare with me.
> 
> Outfit from Friday - day date with hubby
> 
> white Old Navy T - under $10
> True Religion jeans - $8.50 - Maria's Closet - rolled up and worn as boyfriend jeans ( the jeans are a bit big on me)
> silver scalloped stretching belt - free- belonged to either my mother or grandmother
> red jade and sterling earrings - bartered with friend for art
> red jeweled bangles - bartered with friend for art
> graffiti print white stilettos - $6.99- thrirt store find courtesy of Anne (thanks)


 
Photo of fly shoes......


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit from yesterday for a day of grocery shopping and circus with the family.

Armani Exchange watercolor print halter - $1.49- Thrift Town
7 For All Mankind jeans - $125 (not a bargain but purchased from Nordstroms 6 years ago.  You can tell that I really love them due to all of the distressing that has happened over the years.  I did not purchase them like this.)
gold  hoops with floating amber earrings - $35 - The Rose Garden
pink thong sandals with amber stone accent - under $30 a couple of years ago at DSW.
large brown leather saddle bag - $35 - Treasure Bath


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit for a night of swing out dancing with the hubby last night

Ingwa Melero embroidered top -traded with Anne who purchased it at Buffalo Exchange
David Kahn jeans -$175 (not a bargain) purchased by hubby at Flirt
suede fushia Nine West wedges - under $25 Ross
black and gold beaded hoops -free- inherited from grandmother
gold bangle- free - inherited from grandmother


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Outfit for a night of swing out dancing with the hubby last night
> 
> Ingwa Melero embroidered top -traded with Anne who purchased it at Buffalo Exchange
> David Kahn jeans -$175 (not a bargain) purchased by hubby at Flirt
> suede fushia Nine West wedges - under $25 Ross
> black and gold beaded hoops -free- inherited from grandmother
> gold bangle- free - inherited from grandmother


 

photo of my lovely vintage earrings.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

cowleyjennifer said:


> Outfit for a night of swing out dancing with the hubby last night
> 
> Ingwa Melero embroidered top -traded with Anne who purchased it at Buffalo Exchange
> David Kahn jeans -$175 (not a bargain) purchased by hubby at Flirt
> suede fushia Nine West wedges - under $25 Ross
> black and gold beaded hoops -free- inherited from grandmother
> gold bangle- free - inherited from grandmother


 
photo of my bad a$# shoes!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Church outfit for this morning

no name (vintage?) black and navy plaid dress with red and white stripes - under $15 - The Rose Garden
Charles David white pumps with black patten, red and gold details - under $30 - DSW
gold bangle - free - belonged to grandmother
gold hoops - under $5 - The Icing
black leather clutch with gold details


----------



## calzz

purse: $30 Botkier- target
shirt:...y's
bracelet$ free! from my aunt's give-aways


----------



## annemerrick

Wow....Jenny...that was a TON of work!!!  There were things there that I had not seen!  I loved the green SEVEN pants with the white t-shirt, and the Ingwa shirt looks fantastic.  It is a perfect fit on you!  Thanks so much for sharing the photos...even though I see you all the time, it is nice to "see" you when I don't!!

Calzz...the Botkier bag is so pretty!  I saw them at Target, and admired....but if you had not told me it was from Target, I would never have guessed.  I am a huge fan of the jeans and white t-shirt look that you are rocking....I love it!!

My outfit for today:
Shelli Segal Halter- $16 Buffalo Exchange (looks so much like Missoni)
Linen pants- $80 bought in Macau.  These were not a bargain, but I have gotten my $$$'s worth.  I love these pants
Havainas- $3.00 Ross


----------



## kcf68

cowleyjennifer said:


> Attached are my red jade sterling earrings and red patten Nine West pumps that I wore with my silk Dana Buchmann skirt.


 
Yahhh!  Thanks for all the lovely photos and outfits and it must of been lots of work....


----------



## cowleyjennifer

annemerrick said:


> Wow....Jenny...that was a TON of work!!! There were things there that I had not seen! I loved the green SEVEN pants with the white t-shirt, and the Ingwa shirt looks fantastic. It is a perfect fit on you! Thanks so much for sharing the photos...even though I see you all the time, it is nice to "see" you when I don't!!
> 
> Calzz...the Botkier bag is so pretty! I saw them at Target, and admired....but if you had not told me it was from Target, I would never have guessed. I am a huge fan of the jeans and white t-shirt look that you are rocking....I love it!!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> Shelli Segal Halter- $16 Buffalo Exchange (looks so much like Missoni)
> Linen pants- $80 bought in Macau. These were not a bargain, but I have gotten my $$$'s worth. I love these pants
> Havainas- $3.00 Ross


 


Anne, it is a lot of work but it is fun work.  I still have a couple of more posts to post photos for then I will be totally caught up. Yeah!

I love your halter top.  It does look a lot like Missoni.  Also I did not know that Ross had $3 Havainas, how long ago did you purchase yours?


----------



## cowleyjennifer

kcf68 said:


> Yahhh! Thanks for all the lovely photos and outfits and it must of been lots of work....


 
Thanks.  Lots of work but fun work.  More to come, so stay tuned......


----------



## annemerrick

cowleyjennifer said:


> Anne, it is a lot of work but it is fun work. I still have a couple of more posts to post photos for then I will be totally caught up. Yeah!
> 
> I love your halter top. It does look a lot like Missoni. Also I did not know that Ross had $3 Havainas, how long ago did you purchase yours?


 

Thanks, my friend!  I got the Havainas at the Ross near the $2 movie theatre about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Reesee

Yay for Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Girl, you surely do not dissapoint!  Love the Custo dress, love love love.  I am too short/curvy for it but you wear it well. 

I am seriously loving this thread you guys are so creative!

Here is my issue though.  I went to a second hand store and they had tons of stuff.  I am not a good riffler though so I stayed away from the clothing because it looked small and not very clean and just looked at jewelry.  What I dont get though is that the stuff was $$$ in my opinion.  $50 for a pair of plain earings etc.  Do you haggle?  Are some places just looney or do I not know what I am doing?  Place was kind of a nightmare with stuff all over and so cramped....


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That does not sound fun AT ALL!!!!  Were you at a thrift store or a consignment shop????


----------



## Romeos

Jenny, your outfits are great, probably I liked the handkerchief dress the most, but it's hard to pick. I always like bright clothes, and your outfits looked fun on the pics.

Anne, the halter top looks very missoni. It was so strange to see your hair on the picture, maybe I thought you didn't have any?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I know, right???  I always put my hair up, and the pics are always from the neck down.  I noticed that, as well!!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Jenny and Anne...WOW you both have amazing clothes and figures. I need one or both of you to dress me lol I can't put things together very well. I have though taken Anne's love for white T's and used that. I bought two and they do go with everything


----------



## grayxie

Anne - Can I just reiterate how jealous I am of your bargain shoe finds?! Manolos for* $8*

cowley- great outfits!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ladies thanks so much for your patience in me finally posting photos and for your wonderful kind comments.  They are much appreciated. 

Jenny


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Jenny- Such great outfits!

I've been having a hard time keeping up with this thread! I haven't posted much lately, I haven't been dressing well, except to work and none of my outfits there are worthy. Hahaha. I promise when school starts back up, I'll start posting some of my outfits! I've gotten some great back to school clothing deals. But besides that, I went to my local consignment store and got...
-J Crew 100% Merino Wool Grey Turtle Neck - $4.50 
-Silk (no brand) grey dress with flowered detail around the neck line - $11
-Pink pearl and gold necklace with a flower in the center - $7


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Thanks PurseX.  I can not wait to see your fab finds.


----------



## annemerrick

HI Ladies....
Grayxie...I could not believe the Manolos.  $8 was super cheap, even in my books!!  I also saw a gorgeous (at one time) pair of Chanel shoes for $15, but they were so badly abused that there was no hope for repair!

Ive_flipped...glad to hear that you are using the white t's.  They truly can be worn in a million different ways!  Thanks so much for the kind complment!

Purse...glad to see you!  Can't believe school is starting again soon!

My outfit for today:

Pucci shirt- $12 Buffalo Exchange
My son's Levi's
Prada wedges- @ $50 Ebay


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> HI Ladies....
> Grayxie...I could not believe the Manolos. $8 was super cheap, even in my books!! I also saw a gorgeous (at one time) pair of Chanel shoes for $15, but they were so badly abused that there was no hope for repair!
> 
> Ive_flipped...glad to hear that you are using the white t's. They truly can be worn in a million different ways! Thanks so much for the kind complment!
> 
> Purse...glad to see you! Can't believe school is starting again soon!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Pucci shirt- $12 Buffalo Exchange
> My son's Levi's
> Prada wedges- @ $50 Ebay


 

Love the Pucci shirt.  I have a bit of obsession with Pucci but yet to have a piece.   I bought a bag once  but it was too big.   I wish I had your thin frame.  It makes everything look so much nicer...


----------



## cowleyjennifer

annemerrick said:


> HI Ladies....
> Grayxie...I could not believe the Manolos. $8 was super cheap, even in my books!! I also saw a gorgeous (at one time) pair of Chanel shoes for $15, but they were so badly abused that there was no hope for repair!
> 
> Ive_flipped...glad to hear that you are using the white t's. They truly can be worn in a million different ways! Thanks so much for the kind complment!
> 
> Purse...glad to see you! Can't believe school is starting again soon!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Pucci shirt- $12 Buffalo Exchange
> My son's Levi's
> Prada wedges- @ $50 Ebay


 

Super cute!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68...thank you!  I was thinking that I might take a picture of all of my Pucci suff together, as now I have a bit of a "collection"!

Jenny.....


----------



## Romeos

I badly want to visit Dallas Buffalo Exchange
That Pucci top for $12 makes me feel like a failure


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Absolutely not....you a failure....NEVER!!!!


----------



## trisha48228

Anne, you are the bargin QUEEN.  I try to follow your leads and I just can't do it.  If I see cute clerance items at stores like Macy's, Target, JC Penny etc. they are never in my size (I"m a 12).  I going to keep trying!!  I NEVER find cute things in my size at the resale stores.  I'm not giving up............


----------



## keodi

annemerrick said:


> HI Ladies....
> Grayxie...I could not believe the Manolos. $8 was super cheap, even in my books!! I also saw a gorgeous (at one time) pair of Chanel shoes for $15, but they were so badly abused that there was no hope for repair!
> 
> Ive_flipped...glad to hear that you are using the white t's. They truly can be worn in a million different ways! Thanks so much for the kind complment!
> 
> Purse...glad to see you! Can't believe school is starting again soon!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> 
> Pucci shirt- $12 Buffalo Exchange
> My son's Levi's
> Prada wedges- @ $50 Ebay


 cute outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

Trisha...definitely do not give up!!  Keep in mind the clothes you are seeing have been purchased over the space of many years!!!  Also, being a size 12, I think that is the average size in the US...which means you would find less available on clearance and in resale shops.  I am an easy fit to clothing...so it tends to be easier for me to find things second-hand!

Keodi....thank you!

Todays outfit is super casual:

Jcrew shirt- $7 thrift store
Zara shorts- same pair from a few pages back @$25
Bernardo shoes- $3.50 (I think??!!) Salvation Army


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Love that outfit! Perfect for summer!


----------



## mcoop13

Wow so I just discovered this thread and I must say Anne you are an AMAZING bargain shopper!!!!! I will be adding some outfits of my own to this page shortly. I checked for a buffalo exchange in my area-I'm in Jersey- the closest is NYC and Philly so next time I am making a trip to the city I will have to check it out.


----------



## annemerrick

Purse....thanks so much!!


Mcoop13..thank you!  It is a talent born of necessity....I look forward to seeing your outfits.....welcome to the thread!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute outfits Jennifer!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, love the sandals!


----------



## annemerrick

It is possible that I am too old (35) to be wearing miniskirts.  Please feel free to chime in on this matter.  I went to .99 only this morning, and you would have thought I was Julia Roberts in "Pretty Woman", when she was walking down Rodeo Dr. in her hooker clothes!!!  Anyway...outfit for today:

Susana Monaco shirt- @$10 resale shop
Elie Tahari skirt- $35 bought in HK.  When I got this at an outlet, they were still in stores for between $150-$200.
Cerre shoes- $25 DSW

Sweetpea...Thank you!


----------



## kcf68

No I think you look fine in that outfit.  It is flattering on you.   If you still got it, flaunt it but do it in a classy manner.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, very cute.  The skirt is very tasteful and not too short.  You wear it well.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Come home!!!  Have you won the big bucks yet????

kcf68....


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really like that skirt!


----------



## mcoop13

Love the outfit! You are not too old for miniskirts- you definitely have the figure for it so wear whatever you want!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you both so much


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Anne, I love that tahari skirt!!


----------



## trisha48228

Anne you look great!!  You are not to old if you do it tastefully.  And you did it tastefully.


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you Talldrnk and Trisha!!

The skirt I am wearing today I saw at Clothes Circuit last year when they were having their sale.  I cannot remember why I was not able to go back, but my BFF Jenny was kind enough to pick it up for me!  I think this is the first time I have worn it!!

White t-shirt- .99 thrift store
Scarf skirt- $12 Clothes Circuit
Prada wedges


----------



## Romeos

Nice skirt Anne.
I am 35, too, and I wear short dresses/skirts often. I think it's appropriate, unless the skirt is extremely short. But I do panic sometimes that in a few years time my whole wardrobe will be to "young" for me.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, you FINALLY wore that gorgeous skirt.  I looks so good on you.   Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Okay, strangest thing: I wasn't even reading this thread last night, but you were in my dream. Kinda. Me and my mom were traveling somewhere, but YOUR consignment shop was on the way to the place (you owned one in my dream). And I went in and bought a dress.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Awesome!!  I will be owning a consignment shop one day....and I would love for you to come and visit!!  You will qualify for my friends and family discount!!


----------



## ive_flipped

I agree with the others Anne..the skirt looks great, your not too old and you have the figure to wear anything.


----------



## Romeos

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Awesome!!  *I will be owning a consignment shop one day*....and I would love for you to come and visit!!  You will qualify for my friends and family discount!!


Sometimes I think it would be pure happiness owning a consignment store


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Edith....me too!!!  That has been my dream since I was about 18!!  It has to happen one day!  I cannot imagine anything more blissful than selling other people's unwanted treasures!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I wouldn't want to shop in your consignment shop, because then you'd get all the good stuff, and there wouldn't be any steals in the store!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, LOVE your Prada wedges!!


----------



## keodi

annemerrick said:


> Thank you Talldrnk and Trisha!!
> 
> The skirt I am wearing today I saw at Clothes Circuit last year when they were having their sale. I cannot remember why I was not able to go back, but my BFF Jenny was kind enough to pick it up for me! I think this is the first time I have worn it!!
> 
> White t-shirt- .99 thrift store
> Scarf skirt- $12 Clothes Circuit
> Prada wedges


 
love the outfit! the skirt is really pretty...


----------



## annemerrick

PurseXaXholic said:


> I wouldn't want to shop in your consignment shop, because then you'd get all the good stuff, and there wouldn't be any steals in the store!!


 
I would save some goodies for you!!!!


----------



## grayxie

annemerrick said:


> I would save some goodies for you!!!!




Please save the size 8 - 8.5 fabulous shoes for me


----------



## missbanff

annemerrick said:


> I would save some goodies for you!!!!


 
Would you also ship to Ohio?  (lol)


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea and Keodi...thank you so much!!!!

Grayxie...I will hold all fabulous 8.5's for you and Pearli!!!

Missbanff....I will ship anywhere for you...FEDEX!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I havent been here in so long =)

Ahh anne, you are the best!


----------



## annemerrick

I am feeling a bit funky today, and don't want to take a pic of my outift.  A little bloated, perhaps???!!!  But I will show my shoes:

Jimmy Choo flats- $34.50 Buffalo Exchange (FREE as I used store credit)!

Pearli...so glad to have you come by.  Show us some of your bargains!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love those flats!

Ill go upload a pic now!

Edit:

This is most likely a repeat outfit (with new photos)
I just came home from a camp (I was there 3 weeks, and I brought enough to not do laundry!) so all my nice clothing is in the wash

$5 bow h&m skirt
$.97 red polka dot thermal from old navy (love the neckline!)












The skirt line bunched up giving me a roll like image in picture one.


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli...I love the skirt with the contrasting pattern of the top!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love pairing polka dots with polka dots and this is one of my go to lounge around the house outfits


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Anne... I love your shoes. Such a great deal. 

I always thought it would be fun to go thrifting then open a store and sell all my finds for higher prices. hahaha. Something like a consignment shop, but really not.


----------



## annemerrick

Mine is a little bit of both....thrifting and consigning.  Make it interesting!


----------



## SaraDK

Oversize dress 17$
Sequin leggins 20$
Necklace 4$
All H&M
(Wore Hilfiger flats and a LV bag with it)


----------



## lazlo8

Hi Everyone!

I'm super new, but your thread has motivated me to post to share the excitement of a good deal.

I've been a thrift store, garage sale, estate sale second hand junkie since I was little. My Mom taught me. My Gram taught her, and I loveeee it1 I am not sure how great I am at posting pictures of shoes, or even taking pictures. So, let's see ...











Two Lips Brandi Brown Leather Platform Booties ... These are ridiculously comfy.

Brand New, never worn ... $5  Salvation Army

It took me about 7 days (now and then reading, I went as slowly as I could to prolong the enjoyment!) to get to the end of the thread. Love your blog Anne! Great reading! I hope to contribute here ... maybe with outfits, but at least with pictures of my finds. You guys have been so inspiring! This month was filled with brand new and cute shoes! Which I am sure you all know is so rare!


----------



## annemerrick

Saradk....I adore the leggings!  They are super fantastic!!!


Lazlo8...so glad to have you here!  I enjoy reading back through this thread also.  I forget about things I have worn, or ways I have worn it...and it is always nice to see!  I love the round toe on the boots, and am excited to see more of what you have to post.  There is NOTHING like finding a good bargain.  I think I am addicted to that rush that you get when you find something for nothing!

My outfit for today was chosen for its comfiness!!!  I think I am obsessed with these jeans...I war them frequently!

FCUK navy tank....NOT A BARGAIN @$50
Wrangler jeans $17 Buffalo Exchange
Hogan shoes $16.50 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## lazlo8

Ok so I have been thrift storing- garage sailing and it's kinda rare to find a ton of beautiful new or almost new shoes ... score! This is the last month or so of finds ... I'm so happy with them! Thought you all might wanna see?









Coach Pumps, pale green leather python pattern. 12.99 on super clearance at Marshall's. Luck Out! I'm thinking these are $3-400 retail ... they are very nice. Made in Italy ... Love! 

I also adore shoes made in Spain. A couple years back the Marshall's TJ Maxx stores had mis marked Pedro Garcias. They were sized incorrectly. They were a size 8, but were marked as a size 10. So I scoured every single TJ Maxx and Marshall's in town. Score! I'll have to take pictures cause they are insanely beautiful and were marked down to $20!











Salvation Army, and during a half off shoes week! Steven Girl, looks almost brand new. $3.50. I actually wanted these pretty little Mary Janes when they came out, but I am Hella-Cheap ... It was a massive thrill to see them in my size for that amount a $$ ... this is why I go to thrift stores friends!









Also during the Salvation Army half off shoes sale. $5 ... love these. My shoe/boot photographs need some work, but you get the idea. They are more burgundy than red. I was trying the flash. These were maybe worn once and are super comfy leather.









Joey O ... a brand I love, but for $5! Brand spanking new! Spank me!

I kid I kid!!


----------



## kcf68

^^^ Very cute shoes!  Welcome to this thread..  Hope to see more.


----------



## lazlo8

Thanks kcf68 ... Here's the rest. Am I posting the pictures the way you all like? they are thumbnails so if you click on them, they get bigger.  My account is too new maybe to do attachments like Anne is doing. I think I also can't use smileys. Yet. 









Enzo Angiolini  ... Garage Sale this weekend $10 (plus they gave me a big bag of shells, which I put in the garden) These are leather, and I don't own a ton of lower boots like this. These were still in a pristine box.









Brand new, $5, same garage sale ... These are much more pointy than I usually like, but .. yeah ... never even unwrapped. If I can figure out one outfit to wear these with it'll be a Fashion Miracle! 





C. Bianca ... I paid $7. Leather and metallic! Small local Thrift store ... Not worn more than once (if that) and a gorgeous emerald color and stupid comfy! love these









Platforms by Naughty Monkey ... another pair of shoes that I lusted after ... (yes, lust in my heart, me and Jimmy carter) I was delighted to find these for $4! They are the most worm of this group

Score!

I'm addicted too Anne! I am also re-inspired to go visit Buffalo Exchange, I kinda forgot it exists ... Your Jimmy Choos are purdy!  I'm wondering of Forever 21 may still have the bird necklace ... it's adorable! I'm in California, so I doubt we'd show up to the same party wearing the same necklace! *crosses my F21 fingers*

LOVE the sequined tights Sara! Those are hot! Sexy!!! You look fab!

I have zero friends who are into thrift stores, and lots are mortified by the idea of walking into a garage sale! Yet, they'll go to Macy's ... it's pretty funny really.

Ooo I love your outfit Anne! Who knew Wranglers could be so cute! You look adorable. The top was worth full price.


----------



## wis3ly

omg Coach pumps for $12.99?!?! I want to go to your Marshalls!


----------



## annemerrick

Lazlo8...I think I love you!!  And all of your shoes!  I have also had a HUGE shoe month!  The shoe gods must be smiling down upon my feet!!!  I have to be done now, because I ran out of space, but I have bought:
Fendi pumps- Buffalo Exchange
Paul Smith booties- Buffalo Exchange
Ferragamo slip-ons Thrift store
Manolo thongs- thrift store
Hermes Oron (black) although these may be fake.  I need to have them authenticated in the Hermes forum.
Jimmy Choo flats- Buffalo Exchange
Geste navy boots- Buffalo Exchange
Black leather riding boots- garage sale

Thanks for the compliments on the Wranglers..I love them!!

ANd I am drooling over the Coach pumps, and the pointy toe boots.  I cannot wait to se the Pedro Garcia's!


----------



## SaraDK

annemerrick said:


> Saradk....I adore the leggings!  They are super fantastic!!!



Thanks.. I really adore them too..


----------



## auroraskye

I finally took some crappy pictures of what I'm wearing. lol. Standard disclaimer.. this is the only full length mirror in the house and it's in an old unremodeled room that is being used as storage for my Dad's stuff while he's in Iraq. The lighting is yuck in there.






Dress - Old Navy, roughly $20
Tights - Express, not sure how much
Shoes - Payless (oh yeah, and I am not ashamed.. I like them!), maybe $25?

Close up of my head area to show off my sooo cute headband.




Lazy, no makeup outside of mascara. 
Headband - Urban Outfitters on sale for $10
Diamond Skull necklace - V-Day gift from my hubby last year, he got a killer deal on it but I can't remember how much
I am also wearing an Egyptian charm bracelet I got at the King Tut exhibit for like $25 or something. 

My bag is a smallish distressed Cole Haan bag and I am also taking a rose colored 3/4 sleeve cashmere cardigan that is Isaac Mizrahi for Target.


----------



## ive_flipped

I got another amazing deal on jeans today...new Joe's Jeans and 7 for all mankind....$7.49 each I will try to post some pics later. My baby has kept me hoping today so I haven't had a chance to take pics


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*auroraskye*- I love those shoes! I have a couple pairs from payless, mostly from halloween costumes though.


----------



## mcoop13

auroraskye- I love your payless shoes!! I almost got them today in grey but I needed a half size bigger and they didn't have it. Oh well! Love your outfit too.


----------



## missbanff

lazlo8--I LOVE all your shoe finds! 


Everyone else--looking fabulous as always!


----------



## auroraskye

Thanks ladies for the comments. I realized I had some photos of another outfit I really loved.. It's kind of similar to this one but it's kind of a combo I do a lot (cute little dress + funky tights + shoes + jacket/sweater)..

I was playing around with some of my friends trying to get some "headshots" (for my business) for myself, but it was an awful humid day (yay Texas) and my hair turned out awful, so I am going to try again. 





Dress - Nancy Rose off Ideeli for $39! I just fell in love with it and the color is so delicious.
Tights - Urban Outfitters on sale for like $7 or something
Jacket - urban outfitters on sale for $10!
Shoes - Dollhouse from DSW online for like $40 or something, they came with black and pink laces, but the pink laces is what sold me
Necklace - freeeeeeee from one of my sweetheart clients

Another shot to better show the necklace and jacket, though I am not sure what I'm doing with my eyeballs, lol.


----------



## mcoop13

My first outfits posts!




Blouse- Wet Seal $4.99
Jeans- Forever21 $14.50
Shoes- No name brand $8





Shirt- Charlotte Russe $6
Cardigan- Forever21 $5.99
Jeans- Forever21 $14.50
Shoes- Ann Marino $6
Necklace- Free, from my great-aunt





Cami- Marshalls $4.99
Shirt - Charlotte Russe $2.98
Leggings - Charlotte Russe $2.98
Shoes - Ann Michelle $5





Tank- Heritage1981 $8
Belt - Wet Seal, under $10
Skirt- Ann Taylor Loft $4
Flats- White Mountain $9.99
Necklace- Free, from my great-aunt


----------



## mcoop13

Top- Blu Heaven (From TjMaxx) $12.99
Jeans- 7 For All Mankind (Off Saks) $50
Shoes- NOW!! $9.99





Tank- Heritage1981 $8
Jeans- 7 For All Mankind (Off Saks) $50
Blazer- H&M $10
Boots- Charlotte Russe $25


----------



## auroraskye

I like that plaid skirt a lot, and the last outfit!


----------



## missbanff

auroraskye said:


> Thanks ladies for the comments. I realized I had some photos of another outfit I really loved.. It's kind of similar to this one but it's kind of a combo I do a lot (cute little dress + funky tights + shoes + jacket/sweater)..
> 
> I was playing around with some of my friends trying to get some "headshots" (for my business) for myself, but it was an awful humid day (yay Texas) and my hair turned out awful, so I am going to try again.
> 
> 
> Dress - Nancy Rose off Ideeli for $39! I just fell in love with it and the color is so delicious.
> Tights - Urban Outfitters on sale for like $7 or something
> Jacket - urban outfitters on sale for $10!
> Shoes - Dollhouse from DSW online for like $40 or something, they came with black and pink laces, but the pink laces is what sold me
> Necklace - freeeeeeee from one of my sweetheart clients
> 
> Another shot to better show the necklace and jacket, though I am not sure what I'm doing with my eyeballs, lol.


 
Wow, the color of that dress is amazing! And I love your hair. I've always wanted naturally curly hair. 

mcoop13-very cute!


----------



## LinaFelina

auroraskye said:


> Thanks ladies for the comments. I realized I had some photos of another outfit I really loved.. It's kind of similar to this one but it's kind of a combo I do a lot (cute little dress + funky tights + shoes + jacket/sweater)..
> 
> I was playing around with some of my friends trying to get some "headshots" (for my business) for myself, but it was an awful humid day (yay Texas) and my hair turned out awful, so I am going to try again.


 
I love everything about this outfit, chic meets funky in just the right amounts.


----------



## kcf68

Yay!  Welcome everyone and your bargains are wonderful....


----------



## auroraskye

Thanks, that is exactly what I was going for.. funky/cool/rockstar but still chic and classy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lazlo8 said:


> Ok so I have been thrift storing- garage sailing and it's kinda rare to find a ton of beautiful new or almost new shoes ... score! This is the last month or so of finds ... I'm so happy with them! Thought you all might wanna see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Pumps, pale green leather python pattern. 12.99 on super clearance at Marshall's. Luck Out! I'm thinking these are $3-400 retail ... they are very nice. Made in Italy ... Love!
> 
> I also adore shoes made in Spain. A couple years back the Marshall's TJ Maxx stores had mis marked Pedro Garcias. They were sized incorrectly. They were a size 8, but were marked as a size 10. So I scoured every single TJ Maxx and Marshall's in town. Score! I'll have to take pictures cause they are insanely beautiful and were marked down to $20!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/albums/pp58/BlueDBlue/?action=view&current=7ef000a1.jpg
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/albums/pp58/BlueDBlue/?action=view&current=7f5272ba.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/albums/pp58/BlueDBlue/?action=view&current=c916b5df.jpg
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/albums/pp58/BlueDBlue/?action=view&current=c20c510c.jpg
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/albums/pp58/BlueDBlue/?action=view&current=fd39fa34.jpg


 
Niiiice... must have felt like winning the lottery


----------



## annemerrick

Auroraskye & Mcoop.....I am sorry it took so long for me to post a response!  Aurora..the red dress is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!  I love it!!

Mcoop..you have some fabulous deals there.  I love the grey tunic outfit!  Actually, you have a lot of really cute things pictured.

I am going out of town for a few days, but will post all sorts of cute stuff when I get back.  I have to get dressed up four times in 2 days for a wedding, so should be lots to see!!


----------



## Charlie

lazlo8 said:


> I also adore shoes made in Spain. A couple years back the Marshall's TJ Maxx stores had mis marked Pedro Garcias. They were sized incorrectly. They were a size 8, but were marked as a size 10. So I scoured every single TJ Maxx and Marshall's in town. Score! I'll have to take pictures cause they are insanely beautiful and were marked down to $20!!



OMG, I love Pedro Garcia. Great shoes, congrats on your haul.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

omg, those coach shoes are cute!!!!

i havent posted a cheap outfit in a long time (mainly due to laziness of taking pics)
uniqlo stripped cardi $15.
f21 cami $2.50
gap jeans (bought during f&f) approx 40+/-
etsy necklace (gift)
h&m banles approx $5.
we wont discuss the cost of my bag (lamb) or shoes(tb revas) but i got them both on sale.  lol


----------



## grayxie

I like your treviso clutch


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*talldrnkofwater* I love the color of that cardigan!


----------



## auroraskye

PurseXaXholic said:


> *talldrnkofwater* I love the color of that cardigan!



This is exactly what I was going to say..


----------



## auroraskye

Me agaaaaain. 

Going to a networking open house thing.

I have squishy arms but oh well, it needs to motivate me to work the hell out.





close up of my jewelry:





The shirt is actually a very subtle tiny plaid with alternating stripes and houndstooth. 

Shirt - Target, bought by my hubby for me so I am unsure but I think it was on clearance for less than $10
Skirt - Forever 21 for like $18 bucks
Tights - Can't remember but probably like.. Target or Hot Topic?
Belt - Hot Topic for around $7
Shoes - Ciao Bella, bought at DSW for less than $20 on clearance
Necklace - Garnet and silver, from Amazon.com, was an Xmas pressie from hubby.. I think it was around $60?
Bracelet - Garnet and silver.. bought on Ebay a couple of years ago for maybe $15 or so?

Okay, I'm off!


----------



## lazlo8

Can you guys tell I am cleaning out my closets?











Pedro Garcia Pumps, found at TJ MAxx or marshall's about 3 years ago. Spanish Couture Leather ... leather soles, leather everything. $20 cause they were mismrked. I got alotta Pedro during that time. I remember calling my husband from the freeway ... the freakin' 405 and saying, "um yeah ... I'm probably Shoe Insane." I went to easily 6 different Marshall's and TJ Maxx during that time.

Totally worth it. They are $400 shoes easily

I may or may not have backups of the Pedro Garcias ... (come on, they were $20 ...)















Also Pedros ... love. These are all leather, but with orange satin with a zig zag edge ... amazing shoes. They don't photograph well.





Not skilled at taking pictures of my own heels with my feet in em ...





Two lips ... awesome red shoes w/ pink trim




These are from the days of Zappos.com addiction ... UPS man hated me then ... it went on and on ... Zappos used to be good! They so aren't now ... sadly.


----------



## lazlo8

Michael Kors Raceway ... possibly the most perfect pump ever. I didn't pay full price, but these weren't cheap!




Stupid High .... and crazy comfy 





I love these ... Paloma Barcelo ... I have a ton and a half of her shoes ... made in spain ... leather. Love. Possibly the best shoes are made in Spain and Italy ... These are really comfy










Isabella Fiore ... these are also crazy expensive Couture heels form Spain found that summer that all hell broke loose in Spain and shoes were missized. These were $20 ...




I walk on the ceiling ... what? You don't?












Oh Hai Betsy Johnson on sale in the store ... how do you do? These were 50% off ... not a huge bargain, but I was stalking these ... I love that the backs are hot pink!


----------



## kcf68

Lazlo8, Love the Red shoes with pink on them. Also love the Fiores.  I like all of them but I could not walk in them anymore if my life depended on them.   They look good on you...


----------



## lazlo8

Aurora!! I have that same garnet bracelet So pretty! I loved the red belt with the outfit, makes it all look amazing!

kcf68 you would be able to walk in them if they fit your foot right *and* if your life depended on it! 

I have a little pile of stuff I wanna take to Buffalo exchange. Right now it's mainly shoes that don't fit well enough. Always a cleaning-clearing out of closets!

I think I just hit the right amount of posts/days here to get some extra perks! *bonus!*


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*lazlo8* So. Many. Shoes!!! I love them. My favorite are the Michael Kors Racways. Perfect Black pumps!


----------



## lazlo8

Charlie said:


> OMG, I love Pedro Garcia. Great shoes, congrats on your haul.


 
Thanks! I have a few more pairs of pedro garcia that I bought during the great haul of 2006? I still can't believe they were A. There and mismarked and B. That I drove all over the city like a crazy person gathering them up.

It was great though!


----------



## lazlo8

PurseXaXholic said:


> *lazlo8* So. Many. Shoes!!! I love them. My favorite are the Michael Kors Racways. Perfect Black pumps!


 
They really are. I have them in brown as well .. because for me, they really are a perfect shape, and very classic. My Mom saw them and freaked out cause they are so high! Luckily I married a Tall Man!


----------



## auroraskye

I love those red two lips shoes!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

How many inches are they?


----------



## lazlo8

PurseXaXholic said:


> How many inches are they?


 

They are about 4 inches, because of the platform. They are actually the most comfy 4 inch pumps I own


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That's really great. Ugh. i wish I could find a pair of shoes like that ush: I ran into a insainly comfortable pair of Michael Kors they were about 4.5 inch platforms at marshalls. I decided to wait until they would go down in price. Never saw them again


----------



## DiorKiss

lazlo8 said:


> Ok so I have been thrift storing- garage sailing and it's kinda rare to find a ton of beautiful new or almost new shoes ... score! This is the last month or so of finds ... I'm so happy with them! Thought you all might wanna see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Pumps, pale green leather python pattern. 12.99 on super clearance at Marshall's. Luck Out! I'm thinking these are $3-400 retail ... they are very nice. Made in Italy ... Love!


 
These are só pretty, when I saw these pictures I figured I needed lookalikes! I found a pair of cute ones at Dorothy Perkins so I think I'll order those but they're like 6 times as much as your Coachies!


----------



## lazlo8

PurseXaXholic said:


> That's really great. Ugh. i wish I could find a pair of shoes like that ush: I ran into a insainly comfortable pair of Michael Kors they were about 4.5 inch platforms at marshalls. I decided to wait until they would go down in price. Never saw them again


 
Shoe regret ... I understand. I have to live with it too! Been there Buddy Girl. You'd also think I would learn, but ... yeah ... I don't.

DiorKiss I am glad you found heels you love! I looked at Dorothy Perkins just now, cause I was curious and they have a dupe that looks like the Coachies, but it has a strap, like a mary jane. I adore mary janes, so nice to wear.

I wear heels to work (I'm not a stripper shut up!) ... so I always love to look at heels. ESP affordable ones.

I went on a forever 21 search for Anne's bird necklace, couldn't find it and bought a crazy cool bangle instead that looks .. so disco shiny cool, and it sorta moves with the light. Optic Illusion. I'm pretty sure i am not a bangle girl! LOL at self


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Just checking in.  Everyone is looking fab and your treasures are way cool!  I will be posting again soon.  I have been quite busy over the past couple of weeks with last minute vacation stuff and now with back to school for the littles.  I have some cute outfits to posts so stay tuned.  Hope everyone is well.

Jenny


----------



## annemerrick

Hi ladies....I went to a wedding this weekend with my family, and had a few pretty outfits to share....unfortunately, when I loaded the pics to my computer, a few did not copy and got deleted.  So there is only one!!  Bummer!!

Harkham maxi dress- $4.99 Thrift Store
Bird necklace- $5.98 F21


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk....I adore the outfit.  You have such a classic, great style.

Lazlo....the shoes....they are gorgeous!  

Auroraskye....squishy arms...I think not!  Cute outfit!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

wow that dress is gorgeous on you anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Pearli!!  The photos mysteriously reappeared!!  Here is me at the rehearsal dinner:

BCBG top- $6 resale
Cavalli skirt- $50 bought in HK
Zanotti shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!!!!

ANd one of me with my girls.....(they are the prettiest part of the picture!)

Elie Tahari dress- $60 resale shop (although I only paid $10.  I had $50 in coupons)


----------



## Antonia

*Anne, you and your daughters are all gorgeous!   Love both your outfits! *


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Antonia....I am not loving that pic of me.  I liked it at first, and the more I look at it, the less cute it becomes!!!  I am definitely my worst critic!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely dresses, anne! Your daughters are precious!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love the seccond picture, you look great and your children are adorable!

I like the cavalli skirt, but i dont think the bcbg top does much for your amazing figure!


----------



## bonny_montana

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Pearli!! The photos mysteriously reappeared!! Here is me at the rehearsal dinner:
> 
> BCBG top- $6 resale
> Cavalli skirt- $50 bought in HK
> Zanotti shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!!!!
> 
> ANd one of me with my girls.....(they are the prettiest part of the picture!)
> 
> Elie Tahari dress- $60 resale shop (although I only paid $10. I had $50 in coupons)


 

ANNE you look absolutely beautiful in both pics and your daughters are stunning too.


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli....thank you!  SOmething about the lighting (camera flash) made the shirt look a bit funny...like I was thicker through the middle.  IRL it did not look like that (I don't think)!!

Bunny.....


----------



## DiorKiss

lazlo8 said:


> Shoe regret ... I understand. I have to live with it too! Been there Buddy Girl. You'd also think I would learn, but ... yeah ... I don't.
> 
> DiorKiss I am glad you found heels you love! I looked at Dorothy Perkins just now, cause I was curious and they have a dupe that looks like the Coachies, but it has a strap, like a mary jane. I adore mary janes, so nice to wear.
> 
> I wear heels to work (I'm not a stripper shut up!) ... so I always love to look at heels. ESP affordable ones.
> 
> I went on a forever 21 search for Anne's bird necklace, couldn't find it and bought a crazy cool bangle instead that looks .. so disco shiny cool, and it sorta moves with the light. Optic Illusion. I'm pretty sure i am not a bangle girl! LOL at self


 

I love Mary Janes, but I found these ones from Dorothy Perkins Collection, I think I'm going for those. 
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...category_rn=51581&productId=1214678&langId=-1
Almost all of their shoes are cute, it's so hard to choose! I need a pair of flats too, I'm thinking of getting these
http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...2422&langId=-1&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=


----------



## annemerrick

I went on a forever 21 search for Anne's bird necklace, couldn't find it and bought a crazy cool bangle instead that looks .. so disco shiny cool, and it sorta moves with the light. Optic Illusion. I'm pretty sure i am not a bangle girl! LOL at self[/QUOTE]


Can we see this bangle, please?????


----------



## ive_flipped

anne- love the dress and your girls are beautiful (so is mom)


----------



## trisha48228

Anne, You are the girls are so pretty.  I love both your outfits as usual!


----------



## annemerrick

Ive_flipped....Trisha....you both!!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

just found this cutie marked to $1.97 at old navy!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

^^cute! and great price


----------



## annemerrick

uhkiwi...amazing price!!!  That is less than a cup of coffee at Starbucks!!


----------



## auroraskye

I've been wearing the hell out of some little cotton sundresses from old navy.. Perhaps I need to go check the clearance rack to get some more! Great find, they are super comfy and great for just running around in when you want casual and cute.


----------



## annemerrick

GO back and check for more!!  For $1.97 you can't beat it!!

My son told me this morning, "Mom...why can't you dress like the other Mothers??  You aren't going to walk me to my classroom are you?"!!!  And I don't even have on anything strange!!  I'll show him.......tomorrow it will be my skull blazer and platform boots!!!! (joking....)

Geren Ford top- $50 Hong Kong
leggings- $3 Target
Marc Jacobs shoes- $30 Hong Kong


----------



## pearlisthegurl

uhkiwi, i love the design of the on dress but it looks like the fit is weird, it makes the skinny model looks huge. I hope it looks better irl.


----------



## kcf68

Wow is your son kidding? You are the a fashion icon.  What do the normal moms wear at his school.... I would want my mother to look like you...


----------



## annemerrick

Awww....thanks kcf68.  He will appreciate it later.  The other Moms pretty much look like Moms!!  Mom jeans.....Mom sundresses, etc.....  That sounds mean, and actually there are some cute outfits to be seen....but I am definitely not the typical Mom dresser!!

He also wants me to quit dancing in the car, talking, etc....!!!  I am pretty much a walking embarassment (it is the age)!  Not to worry....he can't keep me down


----------



## pearlisthegurl

anne, you are much more fashionable than most mothers! You look great that tunic is adorable!


----------



## lazlo8

ukkiwi! Cute dress! Great price!

Anne your dear son will appreciate it one day  Adorable outfit!

I'll try and take a picture of the strange disco bangle.

Oh and I think you look amazing at the wedding and your daughters are so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> GO back and check for more!!  For $1.97 you can't beat it!!
> 
> My son told me this morning, "Mom...why can't you dress like the other Mothers??  You aren't going to walk me to my classroom are you?"!!!  And I don't even have on anything strange!!  I'll show him.......tomorrow it will be my skull blazer and platform boots!!!! (joking....)
> 
> Geren Ford top- $50 Hong Kong
> leggings- $3 Target
> Marc Jacobs shoes- $30 Hong Kong




CUTE top!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies^^^

Today...comfort was key! It is so freaking HOT outside!!

Susana Monaco top- $12 resale
Jeans- $4.99 thrifted
Missoni shoes- $50 Lane Crawford outlet Hong Kong


----------



## cherubicanh

I love it *anne*!  Cheapo outfits that look like a million bucks, that is my kind of style!


----------



## auroraskye

I really like that top. And I am so over summer.. I am ready to wear long sleeves and knitted tights.


----------



## annemerrick

Cherubicanh....thank you!

Aurora....I am not sure if I am ready for winter yet....but definitey ready for Fall!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

uhkiwi said:


> just found this cutie marked to $1.97 at old navy!!!
> oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/662/662302/big/on662302-00vliv01.jpg


 

wow what a bargain!


----------



## wis3ly

Great shoes Anne!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Thanks ladies^^^
> 
> Today...comfort was key! It is so freaking HOT outside!!
> 
> Susana Monaco top- $12 resale
> Jeans- $4.99 thrifted
> Missoni shoes- $50 Lane Crawford outlet Hong Kong




LOVE the whole look!


----------



## Kelelanna

annemerrick said:


> GO back and check for more!!  For $1.97 you can't beat it!!
> 
> My son told me this morning, "Mom...why can't you dress like the other Mothers??  You aren't going to walk me to my classroom are you?"!!!  And I don't even have on anything strange!!  I'll show him.......tomorrow it will be my skull blazer and platform boots!!!! (joking....)
> 
> Geren Ford top- $50 Hong Kong
> leggings- $3 Target
> Marc Jacobs shoes- $30 Hong Kong



Love the outfit!  Anne out of curiosity... what's your beaded necklace made out of and what color is it?  I like it


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Oh thanks so much!!  I LOVE this necklace.  My little brother bought it for me, and I was so impressed with his choice.  It is made from hardened lava (from volcanoes), and the color is black.  It is super long, and I love that I can wrap it.


----------



## rudy616

annemerrick said:


> Awww....thanks kcf68.  He will appreciate it later.  The other Moms pretty much look like Moms!!  Mom jeans.....Mom sundresses, etc.....  That sounds mean, and actually there are some cute outfits to be seen....but I am definitely not the typical Mom dresser!!
> 
> He also wants me to quit dancing in the car, talking, etc....!!!  I am pretty much a walking embarassment (it is the age)!  Not to worry....he can't keep me down




He will- waaay later, but he will   And I don't think you're being mean- there's a reason why Jessica Simpson's "mom" jeans thing was considered bad.  Plus, you're gorgeous, so there's that


----------



## annemerrick

^^^YOu are so sweet!!!! Made my day!

Tonight my friend Jenny invited me to a black-tie event and I am so excited to get to dress up!!!  Pics on Monday of the bothe of us.  The dress Jenny is wearing is so fabulous, and was bought at one of our thrift stores. I tried it on but it was too small, so I had her go and get it.  It was dirt cheap...can't wait till she can show it off!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, I am excited too.  This will be fun!


----------



## auroraskye

Can't wait to see pics. My outfit I'm about to post is actually on the other end of the spectrum. This is a casual comfy outfit for shooting a photo session. I have to be flexible and up and down but I wanted to try and look cute too.






Black tank top - From a two pack at Costco, lol, but SO COMFY. I think it was like $8 for two
Grey long tank - Target for like 4 bucks on clearance
Shorts - Wet Seal years ago for like $5 clearance (though I never shop there anymore, too crappy)
Sweater - Target on clearance, $12 I think
Shoes - DSW for $25 on clearance they are a Sam Edelman diffusion line 





Not to everyone's tastes but I love them.. My little day of the dead type skull, hand painted.. and the silver skull bracelet. I got them both at the greatest state fair in the world - Texas State Fair! Hope to get another item this year, since it's now tradition  





I have weird toes, but oh well. This polish is a bottle of the free Zoya polish that was in Deals & Steals.. I like it! The color is Jasmine.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

^great outfit, love the nail polish!


----------



## Kelelanna

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Oh thanks so much!!  I LOVE this necklace.  My little brother bought it for me, and I was so impressed with his choice.  It is made from hardened lava (from volcanoes), and the color is black.  It is super long, and I love that I can wrap it.



Anne can't wait to see the outfit you wore to the party!  I'll be going to a wedding in October and I have no idea what to wear.  I have no idea what is "in" for formal wear.

Also thanks for the info on the necklace.


----------



## kannewguy

So I've been stalking this thread for sometime and finally decided to contribute.
1st outfit:
Purchased this combo dress for $15 with original tag of $100.  Dress has 2 side pockets and came with a matching belt but I decided to use this Banana Republic instead.






2nd outfit:
Got this linen dress for $21 which was marked down from $100.  Dress has 2 hidden side pockets which I love.  Currently, I'm very into dresses with side pockets.  $5 belt is from Urban Outfitters.


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora....I love the skull bracelet and the shoes. SInce you and I are close...we should get together sometime and go shopping!!

Kelelanna....Jenny and I suck!  No pics to show off drom the party!  Jenny looked AMAZING!!!!

Kannewguy....the first dress is so cute. I love that it looks like a skirt and shirt, but is all one piece.  The second is GORGEOUS!!  I love white dresses!!!

My outfit for today...

Necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
Theory shirt- $7 (I think) Resale shop
Skirt-$2.99 Thrift store
Christian Louboutin shoes- $5 resale shop


----------



## kannewguy

$5 Loubies???  Wow, amazing deal!  U look fab Anne!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I know...it was a true shocker

Thank you....


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Girlfriend do not sell yourself short you looked awesome!  Edlen did take pictures of me when I made it home and I will start posting today.  I actually have lots of outfits to post to stay tuned.....

Love your outfit for today, very cute.  I still can not believe that you purchased brand new CL for $5.  Unreal!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Hey!!! Good Morning!!  Cannot wait to see pics...the dress was fabulous!  I bet Edlen took pics of you when you got home !!!

Thanks for the props on today's outift!  I am about to go into my storage in the back of the shop and try to find my tennis shoes.  It shows how important working out is to me....so many shoes....and no idea where the ones I use to exercise are!!


I AM BACK....from the abyss of storage stuff!  I just found a whole box of shoes that I had forgotten about.  I think I am going to have to weed out some things....it is a bit ridiculous!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Aurora....I love the skull bracelet and the shoes. SInce you and I are close...we should get together sometime and go shopping!!
> 
> Kelelanna....Jenny and I suck!  No pics to show off drom the party!  Jenny looked AMAZING!!!!
> 
> Kannewguy....the first dress is so cute. I love that it looks like a skirt and shirt, but is all one piece.  The second is GORGEOUS!!  I love white dresses!!!
> 
> My outfit for today...
> 
> Necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
> Theory shirt- $7 (I think) Resale shop
> Skirt-$2.99 Thrift store
> Christian Louboutin shoes- $5 resale shop




LOVE this whole look! You're rocking it!!


----------



## CTgrl414

Anne that last look is especially fab! And 5 dollar Loubs to boot!!!


----------



## auroraskye

Anne - I love that most recent outfit, it's very sexy and pin-up like without being costumey. I'd love to go shopping - most of my friends don't have the stamina and determination I do to scour for bargains!


----------



## grayxie

$5 CL's! You can't even get shoes at Target that cheap


----------



## annemerrick

Awww...thanks so much everyone!  You make a girl feel fabulous!!!!


----------



## wis3ly

omg $5 CL? I die.


----------



## annemerrick

I die too!!


----------



## cutiepie21

wis3ly said:


> omg $5 CL? I die.




LOL, are you rachel zoe?!?!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Yay! So glad to see your CL's in an outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much ladies.......

Outfit for today:

Embroidered top- under $20 Buffalo Exchange 
Joe's Jeans- $20-$30 Buffalo Exchange (i can't remember exactly on the above two...but it is somewhere in this thread..it has been a long time!)
Bird necklace- $5.98 F21

I was going to wear cutie wedges...but couldn't work up the energy!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

I love this thread - I just finished reading ALL the posts LOL!

Anne - you have great style...other than the bargains, I just like seeing the way you put things together!

I love going to thrift stores - because I like buying books, children's toys and vintage kitchenware....but I've never checked out the clothes...I find it too overwhelming...and don't want to worry about finding my size or checking out the clothes for damage...

But I do love checking out Winners (like TJ Maxx) for deals in handbags and sunglasses...and I love shopping at stores that have well-cut clothes, for low-prices to begin with (I like Old Navy and H&M and in the UK I like New Look and Primark)

The next time I'm going out, I'll try take a pic to post here - I love seeing photos !

One top I loved (now I can't remember who posted it) was the top Cynthia Nixon wore in SATC....what a cool find!


----------



## wis3ly

cutiepie21 said:


> LOL, are you rachel zoe?!?!


 
I wish.


----------



## annemerrick

Ellapretty....thanks so much for joining in!!  I also love to buy books, toys, and misc. things at thrift stores!  I have a thrifting problem, I think  Finding deals is addicting!!!  I appreciate your coments on my style...and thanks for the compliment on the Shelli Segal SATC shirt....I also really love that!  Matter of fact...I need to get it out to wear again!!  Looking forward to seeing photos of anything you want to share!!

Wis3ly...are you holding out on me????


----------



## auroraskye

I love that top Anne!

Here's my grocery shopping/banking outfit today..  Simple.. and yes.. I have a babydoll dress problem.. but hey.. 







Dress - Urban Outfitters on clearance for $15 the color in person is sooo yummy.. berry and black and pretty pattern. You can see it better in the last pic. 
Shoes - I never would have thought I'd be this on fire for a pair of flats. These are SO SEXY. DSW (Madden Girl) for $25 also a better color in person, a dark reddish brown.. 
Necklace - Gift from hubby about four years ago.. not sure on price
Bracelets - I have had these for like 14 years LOL.. Got them from someone at a fleamarket as a gift.. I have twice as many as this, but it is too much to wear them all at once. 






.


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora....I have to say that I am really loving those shoes. They look gorgeous!  The dress is cute and perfect for the hot weather today!!!


----------



## auroraskye

Thanks! I just got back and they were really comfortable, which is great. And yes.. holy cow it is hot today. lol. Yesterday was soo much nicer.


----------



## auroraskye

To prove I wear something other than dresses : Lunch with a friend.. Decided to be punk rock today  

I think I am going to start taking pictures with my real camera vs the P&S because these are just too crappy lol.






Black tank - Costco tank again
Purple/black striped tank - Hot Topic online clearance for less than $10
Jeans - Express clearance a couple of years ago. Maybe $20?
Vest - Hot Topic clearance in store.. No idea how much, but cheap. Maybe $10 - $15. 






Shoes - Steve Madden online clearance.. Not sure how much.. Maybe $30?





Pendant - Etsy.com like $15 or so plus shipping from the UK
Braclet - Target.. dollar spot.. LOL! $1!


----------



## annemerrick

OOOhhhh...I adore the $1 spot at Target.  I just got some tattoo armsleeves there recently.  I intended them both for my DD, but ended up keeping one (my son says I am SOOooooo.......cheesy!!!).
   I really like the shoes also....you look cute in your "punk" outfit!

Mine for today....

Gucci top- $5.99 thrift
Skirt- $29.99 Tracy Feith for Target (paid full price...so not a bargain, I guess!)
shoes- $12.99 Ross


----------



## auroraskye

Very cute, I like the top and shoes especially! But hey even $30 is pretty darn good.. Gotta love Target!


----------



## hellokitty99

annemerrick said:


> 1st outfit:
> Missoni scarf- $17.00 DSW shoe warehouse
> Gap sweater- $2.00 thrift store
> Wrangler jeans- $17.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Vintage boots- $5.00 Thrift store
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> 
> Cashmere henley- $5.00 resale shop
> gray skinny jeans- $8.00 Ross
> L'Autre Chose boots- $14.00 Buffalo Exchange


 
is that the buffalo exchange in austin?  not sure if it's a chain.


----------



## ive_flipped

I just realized in both my trips to CA I was right by a Buffalo Exchange and I didn't know what it was then...Oh I wish I would have read about it and gone


----------



## kannewguy

Love the shoes Anne.  They look really expensive.  Fab outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> OOOhhhh...I adore the $1 spot at Target.  I just got some tattoo armsleeves there recently.  I intended them both for my DD, but ended up keeping one (my son says I am SOOooooo.......cheesy!!!).
> I really like the shoes also....you look cute in your "punk" outfit!
> 
> Mine for today....
> 
> Gucci top- $5.99 thrift
> Skirt- $29.99 Tracy Feith for Target (paid full price...so not a bargain, I guess!)
> shoes- $12.99 Ross




Cute! Especially love the heels!


----------



## plumaplomb

The BE in Austin is on Guadalupe near the UT campus.


----------



## annemerrick

Pluma...how is that BE????  I will have to stop by the next time I am in Austin.  The one in Houson is amazing!!!

Thanks all for the shoe love......

And for today
Johnny Was top- $2.99 thrift
Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange (are you guys sick of seeing these jeans yet??!!)
Vintage Frye boots- $5.99 thrift


----------



## auroraskye

Very cute!

Here's mine for today..






Dress I just got yesterday from TJ Maxx, Kensie for $20 Almost too short for me but so cute, I couldn't pass it up. Very soft too.
Tights I THINK were on clearance online from Urban Outfitters, not sure. 






One of my favorite pair of shoes, always highly complimented and so comfy. Matisse bought on Amazon for like $25 a couple of years ago.





Bracelet - Sam Moon for probably what.. $3?
Necklace - Gift from hubby, online somewhere for cheap no doubt. It's Mother of Pearl and some kind of gem stones.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LOVE LOVE LOVE that look, esp the tights! I have the same bracelet in red!

anne i have been dying for frye boots, if you find any in 8.5 let me know


----------



## auroraskye

Thank you - I love these tights.. I have so many tights I don't really have a way to display them.. so I just have them in a rubbermaid and I dumped it out on my closet floor and these popped out LOL


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora..so cute!  I love the shoes..they are darling!

Pearli...I got my eyes on the lookout!


----------



## bonny_montana

annemerrick said:


> Aurora....I love the skull bracelet and the shoes. SInce you and I are close...we should get together sometime and go shopping!!
> 
> Kelelanna....Jenny and I suck! No pics to show off drom the party! Jenny looked AMAZING!!!!
> 
> Kannewguy....the first dress is so cute. I love that it looks like a skirt and shirt, but is all one piece. The second is GORGEOUS!! I love white dresses!!!
> 
> My outfit for today...
> 
> Necklace- $15 Buffalo Exchange
> Theory shirt- $7 (I think) Resale shop
> Skirt-$2.99 Thrift store
> Christian Louboutin shoes- $5 resale shop


 
anne you look a million dollars in your pic...What a great shopper you are too!!! love your outfit lots


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Bonny!!  Circumstances have made me go back to being a BIG TIME bargain shopper!  Hopefully circumstances will swing my way again, and I will have learned my lesson the first time....and still be a slave to good deals!


----------



## bonny_montana

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Bonny!! Circumstances have made me go back to being a BIG TIME bargain shopper! Hopefully circumstances will swing my way again, and I will have learned my lesson the first time....and still be a slave to good deals!


 
I love bargain shopping too, I do spend a bit on bags and shoes...But not a lot on my everyday clothes. Besides things will change, they always do...When I was much younger I bought all my stuff from markets like portobello's and charity shops and I still do. Being a BIG TIME bargain shopper is something I am quite proud of, and you, Anne are a great one!!! There is no better feeling than scoring a pair of Loubs for $5.00 and for me an Emilio Pucci 1950's brand new bag for £40...which I sold on to a dealer for 4x's the amount!!! He sold it for £600!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Bonny....shoes and bags used to be my weakness...mainly shoes.  I love them.....BUT...you are corect....getting a great deal is an amazing feeling!!!


----------



## Lilacgal

ITA, great clothes and accessories at super deal prices makes it all the more sweeter. Some purchases that I really love and enjoy: 

Tory Burch Top: $12.50(Original $395)
Nicole by Nicole Miller capri: $4.99 ($50)
Calvin Klein bag: $29 ($198)
Michael by Michael Kors shoes: $43 ($114)
Cocktail Ring: $45 ($175) 

I'd like to insert pics, I'm new and unable to...Please help. I'll post the pics when I figure it out.


----------



## Lilacgal

~


----------



## annemerrick

I LOVE that ring!!!  The rest of the stuff is great also, but the ring is amazing!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lilacgal said:


> ITA, great clothes and accessories at super deal prices makes it all the more sweeter. Some purchases that I really love and enjoy:
> 
> Tory Burch Top: $12.50(Original $395)
> Nicole by Nicole Miller capri: $4.99 ($50)
> Calvin Klein bag: $29 ($198)
> Michael by Michael Kors shoes: $43 ($114)
> Cocktail Ring: $45 ($175)
> 
> I'd like to insert pics, I'm new and unable to...Please help. I'll post the pics when I figure it out.


 
Wow -- amazing deals, Lilacgal!


----------



## annemerrick

I like your new picture Hermes.....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Thanks, Anne! I'll probably keep it for a month or so and then switch back.


----------



## envyme

bump.


----------



## razorkiss58

Forever 21 5.99!!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I dont care for the sleeves, but its cute!


----------



## Carlat00

Aurora, your outfit is adorable.  What kind of camera are you using???  The pictures are so clear!


----------



## annemerrick

razorkiss58 said:


> Forever 21 5.99!!!!


 

I really love this, and what an amazing deal!!!


----------



## annemerrick

A few newcomers in this thread.....welcome...

Envyme....appreciate the bump!!

For today....so comfy...not so cute....

Boden top: under $2.00 thrift store
pants: FREE from SIL


----------



## Carlat00

Annemerrick - Your outfit is super cute!  I love the colors, they go very well together.


----------



## LinaFelina

Polka dot top: $5.00
VS Jeans $6.00
Heels: $30.00


----------



## annemerrick

Lina....you look great....simple and chic!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Cute outfits Anne and Lina! Its nice that your SIL has good taste!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Pearli.  My SIL just gave me about 100 items of clothing that she wants me to sell for her.  She is petite though, so most of it was a nogo for me...but the pants were cute!


----------



## LinaFelina

Diane Von Furstenberg scarf $2.00
Oscar De La Renta scarf $2.00

The DVF is not quite my style, but it's very large (see toes for scale) and could look nice in the house somewhere.  The Oscar is a bit busy, but I like the colors and couldn't pass them up for cheap.


----------



## annemerrick

They are beautiful!!  You could have them made into floor pillows....can't beat the price!!
My outfit for today:

Tracy Reese top- $12 consignment
Dylan George jeans- FREE (gift)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gorgeous scarves!



LinaFelina said:


> Diane Von Furstenberg scarf $2.00
> Oscar De La Renta scarf $2.00
> 
> The DVF is not quite my style, but it's very large (see toes for scale) and could look nice in the house somewhere. The Oscar is a bit busy, but I like the colors and couldn't pass them up for cheap.


----------



## rudy616

I need to post some pics here.  I've just been busy with school, but I will be a semi-decent contributor to this thread!  Scout's honor.  Also, on a side note, I'm going to Brooklyn next week for a law conference, and am soooo freakin excited (I've never been that far east).  I am veeerrry excited for the shopping opportunities, and more specifically- thrift stores!!  

I'm going to post a thread asking for recommendations, so if anyone has any ideas for some cool thrift stores or consignment shops in Brooklyn, please share, either here or there!!  Did I mention I was excited?


----------



## Duck

I love bargains and I think this is one of my cheapest outfits.






ZARA white tank  9,95
H&M taupe shorts  9,-
ASOS suede leather sandals 3 pounds (!!)


----------



## annemerrick

Duck....WOW!!!  I can't beleive it!  What a bargain for the shoes......they are stunning!
I love the shorts also!  Great outfit....


----------



## missillysally

*Duck* - That outfit is hottt! :sunnies


----------



## DiorKiss

Those shoes are stunning! Wow, if I could only find a bargain like that.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNE!!!!!!

Wear something fabulous for your birthday and please post a pic!

Jenny


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^Thanks, my friend!!  Nothing fabulous today....but I love you for thinking of me!!!


----------



## AlovesJ

LinaFelina said:


> Diane Von Furstenberg scarf $2.00
> Oscar De La Renta scarf $2.00
> 
> The DVF is not quite my style, but it's very large (see toes for scale) and could look nice in the house somewhere.  The Oscar is a bit busy, but I like the colors and couldn't pass them up for cheap.



I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## LinaFelina

AlovesJ said:


> I think they are gorgeous.


 
Thank you You know, I never wear scarves but I found the thread on different ways to tie a scarf and these looked really nice when I tied them.  I think I may be hooked now.


----------



## trisha48228

very pretty scarves


----------



## cherubicanh

This is my fav wardrobe thread!  keep the pics coming! You guys look great!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello Everyone! Sorry I have not posted in a while, I got a little busy with my "littles" and hubby since school has started. I have a lot of catching up to do so here goes......

Target tank $6 Target
Patrick Robinson for Target vest $6 Buffalo Exchange
Batik wrap skirt gift from hubby Another Time and Place
Michael Kors Wedges $30 Marshalls
Dolce and Gabbanna clutch $20 something (originally $60 I traded some items) Buffalo Exchange
Vintage gold bangle free inherited from grandmother
Floating Amber Hoops $30 The Rose Garden


----------



## ive_flipped

^^ love the clutch and shoes and well outfit lol


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Urban League Gala Outfit - Girls Night Out With Anne

Joel Woodard strapless dress $15 (I think) The Rose Garden
BeBe platform heels $130 - $150 ( I don't remember) not a bargain but they are HOT!!!
Vintage gold flower earrings with black rhinestones $2 yard sale


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Attended a casual Sip and See for a friends new baby outfit....

Old Navy white tank $4 - $6 Old Navy
Custo Barcelona batik skirt $1.49  Thrift Town ( I was so excited on this find I danced a jig in the store.  It was a size 10 but I took it to my tailor and told  me to make it fit...he did)
Larry Mayham lizard cowboy boots    free  belonged to my mom...she purchased them over 25 years ago...love them!
gold  floating amber hoops   The Rose Garden


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit for teaching on last Thursday....

J Crew black and gold tissue tee  $6  The Rose Garden
Sanctuary white pants $4  thrift store find
Frye wedge mules $5 Revente Resale


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Teaching outfit from last week....

taupe asymmetrical sweater  $10 secondhand
white tank $6  Target
super cool black asymmetrical skirt with gold chains $2 Salvation Army
gold Michael Kors thong wedges $20 (wore one time and returned to owner due to intense pain...thong sandals should not hurt...super cute though)
gold floating amber hoops  $30 The Rose Garden


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^great outfits!


----------



## Antonia

*I bought a Tahari grey suit at my favorite consignment store and the original tags were still attached.  The jacket was 398 and the pants 198 and I got the whole suit for $100!  It's your basic looking suit so I won't bother posting pics but it was a bargain!  *


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Day date with hubby...

Lux dress $12 Buffalo Exchange  (I love the back of this dress)
lizard cowboy boots $200 not a bargain but purchased over  20 years ago
Jamin Puech handbag $13 Buffalo Exchange
gold floating amber hoops The Rose Garden


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Teaching outfit from last week....

Burberry tee  $6 - $7 The Rose Garden
black t-shirt shirt with white stitching ( the photo does not do this skirt justice.  The next time I wear it I will try to take a better picture)  $5  yard sale
red flip flop $10 Mervyns (purchased  12 year ago.... they are on their last leg but I still love them...again the photos do not do them justice...they are a beautiful metallic crimson)
red jade and sterling dangle earrings


----------



## cowleyjennifer

My very funky outfit for Anne's Birthday Thrifting yesterday.......

black spider web tee (the only way that I can think of at the moment to describe it).  It is a super cool with all the cutouts on shoulders and across the chest but above the boobs .  $12 Buffalo Exchange
7 for All Mankind jeans $ 120  something Nordstroms (not a bargain but purchased  6 years ago and well worn as you can tell by all the distressing from all the wear)
Gucci flats $75 thrift store find from Anne ( a bargain compared to spending $300 plus)
red leather Fossil clutch $2 thrift store find
black and gold dangle hoops and gold bangle free inherited from grandmother


----------



## annemerrick

Well Jenny...you certainly do not dissapoint!!  There is not one of those outfits I do not adore!!  I love the way you always pull off cowboy boots!!


----------



## xoerinxo

my best "values" arent really a cohesive outfit, but here goes!
ed hardy jean-18$ winners
Chaiken silk top-25$ Swank
Juicy couture removable fur hoodie- 8$ thrift store

have a few more, but these are my fav!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Just in from dancing with the hubby.  Here is my outfit....

label less top  $12 Buffalo Exchange  Pinned with a broach because it is too big
True Religion jeans $99 Nordstroms Rack (not a bargain but a bargain because they could have been $200 plus)
Steve Madden wedges $20 Buffalo Exchange
vintage black leather clutch, gold star earrings with rhinestones, gold broach with turqoise rhinestones, and gold bangle bracelet  all free -inherited from grandmother


----------



## lily25

Love the platforms!!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Church outfit from yesterday morning.....

Vintage Evan Picone silk blouse free inherited from grandmother
dark blue Banana Republic jeans $7 - $10 The Rose Garden
Chanel pumps $40 purchaed from Anne
vintage black leather clutch, vintage black and gold bead hoops, and gold bangle free inherited from grandmother


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit from Friday volunteering at my son's school...

Stella McCarthy gray skinnies $10 secondhand
white pleated shirt $10 secondhand
Pucci flats $40 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny...you are certainly catching up!!!  The Chanel shoes look amazing!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Sorry for not posting much! But I haven't found amazing deals lately 
Here is an outfit I wore to school two weeks ago, sorry it took me forever to post: 






Splendid Brown Cardigan: $3.98 Goodwill
Dark Red Design History tank top: $3 Marshalls
Brown BCBG Max Azria shorts: $9


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute purse!

jen I LOVE the pucci shoes! What a great find!


----------



## missbanff

Jennifer-looking GREAT! (everyone else, too)

Dang! I went to a well known thrift store about 25 minutes from me and it was all JUNK! I guess I'll have to stick to Goodwill for now  I wish we had BE's up here in OH.


----------



## trisha48228

Well done ladies.


----------



## DisCo

Cowleyjennifer--I love all your bargain finds!!


----------



## wis3ly

I love the chanel flats jennifer!! How could Anne let those goo??


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Labor Day outfit for hanging out with family at my parent's......

sleeveless bubble hem mini dress  under $5 UMG Thrift Store 
faux python flip flops  under $10 Target
faux python tote  free  My Bag  (one of my birthday gifts from my parents  under $50)
vintage ball chain choker free inherited from grandmother
vintage spoon handle earrings and vintage engraved cuff both under $2 Thrift Town


----------



## grayxie

jennifer- love the pucci flats! So nice of Anne to pass the Chanel flats to you.


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly said:


> I love the chanel flats jennifer!! How could Anne let those goo??


 

The shoes are GORGEOUS!!!!  They are 1/2 a size too small and pinched a little bit.  One of those pairs of shoes that would sit in my closet.  AND.....Jenny needed a little bit of Chanel in her life!


----------



## annemerrick

Purse...your outfit is super cute for school....

MissBanff....sucks you didn't find anything at all!!  It certainly happens sometimes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lookn good Jennifer!


----------



## kcf68

Jennifer, love your postings with all your pictures.  Very chic and put together.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Ladies thank you so much for the compliments.  You all really know how to make a girl feel good. 

Anne - Yes, I did need a little Chanel in my life and I appreciate you for enhancing my wardrobe by offering them to me.  As you know, anything else that you think that will further enhance my wardrobe you know where to come :0


----------



## annemerrick

Love you Jenny....my most stylish and fabulous friend!!!


----------



## keodi

cowleyjennifer said:


> Outfit from Friday volunteering at my son's school...
> 
> Stella McCarthy gray skinnies $10 secondhand
> white pleated shirt $10 secondhand
> Pucci flats $40 Buffalo Exchange


 
cute outfit! great prices too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

cowleyjen, great finds!!


----------



## NYCBelle

i really love this thread. great idea AnneMerrick!

lookin' great gals and i love all your outfits...i would never have guessed they're bargain at all


----------



## NYCBelle

i need to hit up marshall's and tj maxx...and target it seems lol


----------



## annemerrick

Good Morning!!!! I have been MIA with outfits as of late...just because I have been dressing very casually.  I go through phases of wearing my cute clothes and then being super casual.  Today I am wearing:
No name black top- $.90 thrift store
Anna Paul silk skirt- $4.00 Consignment
Havainas- I could have put on cute shoes, but f/f are just SO EASY!!!


----------



## auroraskye

Looking great ladies! I do have an outfit to post from before I went out of town. I wish I had a picture of my outfit from Tues night and last night from my two birthday dinners, I looked cute  I might have to recreate.. I am back now so I gotta get back in action!


----------



## Ellapretty

I love this skirt annemerrick - great colours and cool hemline. Also - I don't like wearing tanks with skirts - so I like this cap sleeve alternative - am going to have to try find some for myself.


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora...cannot wait to see!  When was your birthday????  You are so close to mine.


Ella....thanks so much!


----------



## Ellapretty

Here's my first submission 






Camel-coloured wrap - $15 at walmart (It may not show up that well in the photos - but it looks much more expensive than it is - and its 100% cotton)

Aeropostale t-shirt from their outlet - $9

Topshop UK jeans - $45 (? - can't remember now)

LeSportSac bag - $39 at Winners (discounted from around $70)

(Oh I forgot - I wore Payless gold maryjane flats - $9 - not pictured)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Very cute outfit, anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Ella...I adore that wrap.  Did you buy it recently???  I am wearing one today that I got at Target for super cheap.  They come in handy!!!  Very cute first submission!!  

My outfit for today:
White t-shirt- bought secondhand under $5
Express shorts- @ $25 bought so many years ago
United Nude shoes- $44 (these are regularly much more expensive, so I feel like they were a pretty good deal!)
Green wrap- $7.98 Target


----------



## wis3ly

^^Love the wrap!


----------



## Ellapretty

I agree - I love your wrap too!

Mine was bought last week - it's new stock in Walmart. I'm a bit confused about wearing it though...it has a very asymetrical hemline, with it tapering into two points at the front - almost as if it is meant to be tied...but I don't like it tied on me.....


----------



## annemerrick

Ella....it looks cute the way you have it!

Thanks for the compliments on my wrap.  I love the color!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Anne I love your skirt and those shoes!

ellapretty I love love love your wrap, the color is so nice!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, those shoes are truly a work of art.  OK...off to hunt them down!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Ella...I adore that wrap.  Did you buy it recently???  I am wearing one today that I got at Target for super cheap.  They come in handy!!!  Very cute first submission!!
> 
> My outfit for today:
> White t-shirt- bought secondhand under $5
> Express shorts- @ $25 bought so many years ago
> United Nude shoes- $44 (these are regularly much more expensive, so I feel like they were a pretty good deal!)
> Green wrap- $7.98 Target



Super cute outfit...love the shoes!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I just want to say you all look fabulous!!! and I am waayyy jealous of all of your great finds!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks to everyone for the kind words!  Today is a RAINY and dreary day in Dallas, and my clothes reflect that!

F21 top- $1.20 Thrift
leggings- $1.98 Target]
Chanel boots- $65 secondhand in HK

Sorry for the crappy picture.  My camera was running out of batteries, and this was the best I could do before it conked out!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Cute outfit and thank goodness you finally wore those boots!  They are too cute, hot and bada$$ to not be seen by anyone!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I admit I've never posted here before but I have read it from start to finish. I love thrifting and finding amazing deals and you all look so good in your finds. Reading this makes me want to run out and go to Goodwill or something. 

It also proves you don't need to be draped head to toe in designer stuff to look great.


----------



## annemerrick

Lula....I love seeing your bargains in different threads and reading your blog.  Thanks for stopping by...I would love to see some of your fabulous deals here!!


----------



## annemerrick

Just checked out your blog again....holy crap that is some great stuff!!  The Fendi clutch is TDF!!!  You are a woman after my own heart......


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

annemerrick said:


> Just checked out your blog again....holy crap that is some great stuff!!  The Fendi clutch is TDF!!!  You are a woman after my own heart......



LoL Thanks anne that's very sweet and yes the Fendi clutch is love in a bag. BTW I wanted to tell you how much I love those CL shoes you were wearing a few pages back. That outfit was perfect on you too.


----------



## wis3ly

^^Just did the same thing. FENDI clutch is amazinggg!!


----------



## annemerrick

LulaMae....thank you!  I am glad you and I don't live in the same city...I don't think there is enough room for the both of us bargain shopping in one place!!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

LulaMae - Checked out your blog.....Great finds!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Work outfit for today......

teal asymmetrical sweater $7 Target ( Same sweater that Anne has)
white  tank under $5 Old Navy
khakis $5 Buffalo Exchange
gold Havanias flip flops $3 Marshalls
bird necklace under $7 Forever 21 (Same as Anne.  When she purchased hers she picked one up for me.  I am so glad that she did.  The necklace is super cute!  When a super BBF!)


----------



## grayxie

The bird necklace! That reminds me, I have been admiring it since Anne first posted an outfit with that necklace. Knowing I will never find it, I made my own bird necklace. The battery in my camera died, I'll post a pic of my bird necklace 'inspired by Anne & Jenni' tomorrow.


----------



## grayxie

Here is my "inspired by" bird necklace. My camera is horrible with details on shiny things.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Grayxie - I like, I like!  Did you make it?


----------



## Jeneen

Awesome new additions, as always - I just realized this morning I haven't bought myself any new clothes in about 3 months (saving for furniture/decorations/linens for my new place w/ dbf) so I'm probably due for a little shopping soon - but I'll keep it frugal and do some thrifting instead! I also have to unload some things I never wear to make room in my new closet.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Thanks Wis, yes it is amazing I just wished I used it more. I'm more of a strap person since I fear I'll put the clutch down and forget about it. I have used it and felt fantastic.

Jennifer - Thanks, I love finds  like that. Which reminds me I need to update my blog.

anne- if we did live in the same city we could go shopping together lol. But your right, not enough for the both of us. Just yesterday I found Versace jeans for $25. They need to be hemmed though but still that's a steal imho.


----------



## grayxie

cowleyjennifer said:


> Grayxie - I like, I like!  Did you make it?



Thanks, I made it.


----------



## annemerrick

Graxyie....I love the necklace.  Is it dainty....and I love the silver bird!!

Jenny....you look supercute in that outfit!

Lula....can't wait to see the Versace jeans!


----------



## annemerrick

Jeneen said:


> Awesome new additions, as always - I just realized this morning I haven't bought myself any new clothes in about 3 months (saving for furniture/decorations/linens for my new place w/ dbf) so I'm probably due for a little shopping soon - but I'll keep it frugal and do some thrifting instead! I also have to unload some things I never wear to make room in my new closet.


 

3 months....I cannot even imagine!!!  Although...I am trying to tone down my shopping!  I quit smoking some months back, and the only other bad habit I have is my shopping habit, so I am going to try to tackle that one now!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Girlfriend, you and me both.  If I purchase something, I have to get rid of something.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I am going to have a monster garage sale, and then use the $$$ for X-mas!  That is my plan....


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, let me know when you have your yard sale.  I want a preveiw.   I would need to clear out my closet a little more to make room .

Here is my teaching outfit for today.....

white men's shirt $4 Steve and Barry's
vintage high waisted cord. skirt free  - given to me by my BFF ( thanks Anne.  My students loved the snails on the skirt!)
Michael by Michael Kors wedges $30 Marshalls
Dolce and Gabbana clutch under $30 Buffalo Exchange ( Was $60 I traded some items)
vintage gold bangle and dangle bead earrings free inherited from grandmother


----------



## annemerrick

So cute....that skirt is just too cute....wish it had fit me a bit better!  Of course you will have preview of anything being sold....


----------



## annemerrick

I have not posted an outfit in a few days...not because I have been naked....but instead I have been lazy!!!  The top i have on is all one piece, the undershirt is attached.  It is super comfy!!

Mod-O-Dee top- $1.20 thrift
Wrangler jeans-$17 Buffalo Exchange
Jimmy Choo shoes- $30 (I think) Buffalo Exchange (I traded some stuff, so they were FREE to me!!!)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne - Love it!  That top is so cool!

I went to a funeral today for an aunt that I never met.  Here is my funeral outfit........

Ann Taylor Loft LBD Under $50 purchased 10 years ago at Ann Taylor Loft
black patent peep toe wedge heel pumps Under $20 purchased 5 years ago at DSW on clearance
vintage cream leather opera gloves Under $5 purchased last year at an estate sale.  I may have paid $2.50 for them.  They are from Neiman Marcus.  They still had the original price tag on them for $36!  I am still in shock.  They are simply beautiful and the leather is buttery soft.
vintage black patent long clutch free belonged to grandmother
vintage gold and black rhinestone dangle flower earrings $2 yard sale


----------



## queenvictoria2

annemerrick said:


> I have not posted an outfit in a few days...not because I have been naked....but instead I have been lazy!!!  The top i have on is all one piece, the undershirt is attached.  It is super comfy!!
> 
> Mod-O-Dee top- $1.20 thrift
> Wrangler jeans-$17 Buffalo Exchange
> Jimmy Choo shoes- $30 (I think) Buffalo Exchange (I traded some stuff, so they were FREE to me!!!)




Anne,

I love this outfit! 
I am dying for a pair of Choo's too, LOL! I even had my DH take me to a Buffalo Exchange (had no clue how to get there ) but sadly found nothing


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much! DOn't be discouraged.....keep checking in.....they get new stuff all day every day!


----------



## katusha

Anne,
i been following your posts for a while now, and your finds are absolutely amazing.  You inspired me to go to buffalo exchange a lot more often (i live less than10 min from it) but i haven't found anything yet.
You definitely have the talent!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Katusha!!  I adore Buffalo Exchange.  Matter of fact...I was there today!!!  I traded in some items in order to get a leather motorcycle jacket.  I was coming out even until I found a few other things that were absolutely necessary. That place is extremely addicting!!!  If you are in Dallas, I will meet you there sometime for some shopping fun!!!


----------



## missbanff

^^ Can you post pics of your new finds?

Today at GW I found a gunmetal grey velvet blazer from the Limited that appears never to have been worn (still had a tag on it)......it's from quite a few years ago, but I just split the seams underneath the shoulder and removed the shoulder pads (they weren't that big, but I have wide shoulders to begin with). I really do need to start posting pics. I promise I'll try!


----------



## annemerrick

Sure...I will post pics tomorrow.  I have been very lazy lately about looking cute!!  It has been cargo pants and t-shirts for days.....

Your blazer sounds pretty!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Katusha!!  I adore Buffalo Exchange.  Matter of fact...I was there today!!!  I traded in some items in order to get a leather motorcycle jacket.  I was coming out even until I found a few other things that were absolutely necessary. That place is extremely addicting!!!  If you are in Dallas, I will meet you there sometime for some shopping fun!!!




Can't wait to see the jacket!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^OK.....I need to take a picture....give me a little bit, and I will show it off!!  I did buy the following leggings though....

Geren Ford top- (I know I just wore this recently, but I love it!!!) $50 Hong Kong
AA leggings- $10 Buffalo Exchange
Pink flats- $??.??  Zara (I can't remember the cost on these, but not too much, maybe
@ $20)


----------



## annemerrick

One more from the BE extravaganza the other day:
yellow/white Free People top- $18 Buffalo Exchange (please feel fre to let me know if I am too old for this top!)
Wrangler Jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange ( I know, I know.....I cannot quit wearing these jeans.  I have all sorts of jeans, but always grab these!!)
Chloe shoes- secondhand in HK


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very cute outfit!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, I love them both.  Super cute!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so very much!!


----------



## wis3ly

Very cute outfits. I gotta say you don't look like a mom at all!


----------



## annemerrick

Is that a good thing or a bad thing????  Do I look like I dress too young????


----------



## missbanff

annemerrick said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing???? Do I look like I dress too young????


 
NO!!! I would wear that outfit, and I'm probably as old as you....you aren't showing too much skin and nothing is too tight. It's very cute!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

anne I love that outfit!


----------



## Jeneen

annemerrick said:


> 3 months....I cannot even imagine!!! Although...I am trying to tone down my shopping! I quit smoking some months back, and the only other bad habit I have is my shopping habit, so I am going to try to tackle that one now!!


 

I know I'm surprised/pleased/proud of myself! 
I spotted a nice consignment shop in my area  that I am going to check out soon. We have plenty of thrift stores around here, but most of the pieces aren't in great shape as far as I can tell, but maybe I will give them a whirl... I'm a woman on a budget!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit for Tuesday.........

Surrealist gray striped skirt $40 Absolutely Abigails
white t shirt under $10 Old Navy
Banana Republic DIY blue jean jacket $8 The Rose Garden
Faux python thong flipflops under $10 Target


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, cowley.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Jeneen said:


> I know I'm surprised/pleased/proud of myself!
> I spotted a nice consignment shop in my area  that I am going to check out soon. We have plenty of thrift stores around here, but most of the pieces aren't in great shape as far as I can tell, but maybe I will give them a whirl... I'm a woman on a budget!


 
You should try them... I went to a thrift store I didn't think would have anything... I ended up walking out of it with an Oscar de la Renta Dress for less than $4.


----------



## Sweetpea83

cowleyjennifer said:


> Outfit for Tuesday.........
> 
> Surrealist gray striped skirt $40 Absolutely Abigails
> white t shirt under $10 Old Navy
> Banana Republic DIY blue jean jacket $8 The Rose Garden
> Faux python thong flipflops under $10 Target




I'm in the Dallas area as well..where is this place at (The Rose Garden)?


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit for today.....
bdg rosey brownish jeans under $10 The Rose Garden
Ralph Lauren cream tank layered under shirt free gift from friend
Aziza taupe embroidered shirt $10 The Rose Garden
American Eagle green mary janes under $20 Payless
Dolce and Gabbana clutch under $30 Buffalo Exchange
vintage gold flower earrings with rhinestones free inherited from grandmother


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Sweetpea - Thanks.   The Rose Garden is located at the Northeast corner of Davis and Tyler in North Oak Cliff.


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny...you look darling, as always!!!

Sweetpea...if in that area (The Rose Garden), make sure to stop in Maria's Closet on Davis/Bishop.


----------



## liquid_room

hello anne!

where do u shop in HK? any good shops u can recommend? i'm 3 hrs away from HK ;p 

love all yer outfits!!





annemerrick said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words! Today is a RAINY and dreary day in Dallas, and my clothes reflect that!
> 
> F21 top- $1.20 Thrift
> leggings- $1.98 Target]
> Chanel boots- $65 secondhand in HK
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture. My camera was running out of batteries, and this was the best I could do before it conked out!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks you guys!!

Cute clutch, cowley!


----------



## annemerrick

Helllooooo....
   Outfit for today, and it has a story!!  I was in Buffalo Exchange buying a leather jacket on Monday.  WHile there I saw the pants I am now wearing, and thought they were GORGEOUS, but I was feeling high on my horse about not spending any more $$$, so I benevolently passed them to a cute girl standing close by. I got home, and couldn't quit thinking of them. So....I looked them up online, and they retailed Fall '08 for $558.  Then I REALY WANTED THEM, and couldn't believe that I had given them up!!!!  I called first thing in the morning, and they were still there.  I suppose they were meant to be mine!  Now I hope they don't look ridiculous on me!!!
Mayle silk harem pants- $32.50 Buffalo Exchange
White t-shirt- $4 thrift
Tuxedo jacket- $I can't remember, but cheap and bought in HK
Chloe shoes- $NOT A BARGAIN....bought in HK!!

liquid_room...my favorite places in HK to shop were the Milan Stations that carried clothes.  There is one in TST, and one on HK side (can't remember the area)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, love those pants. Sooo.....cute!

My volunteer outfit for today at my oldest daughter's school......

leather blazer $10 Salvation Army
Raggy T halter free DIY
white tee (layered under halter) $3 Ross
Joe's Jeans $10 purchased from friend
red suede fringe sandals $2.50 The Hope Chest (These were brand new when I purchased them. Originally $95. They were so cheap I purchased 2 pairs for a grand total of $5. My other pair are the exact same except turqoise)
Dolce and Gabbana clutch
red jade and sterling earrings


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny...your "Raggy Tee" looks fabulous.  You are so talented and artistic!!  So I didn't make a faux-pas with the pants???!!!!


----------



## missbanff

OK! Here is my first photo with one of my finds:

Baby blue Gap cardi, $4.35 - Goodwill
Silk Gap babydoll cami, can't remember, but it was on sale
Grey scarf, $12.00 Old Navy
Boy-fit jeans, Gap, $9.99

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great outfits everyone!!


----------



## annemerrick

MissBanff....I love the cami with the cardigan!  So glad to see your photos..thank you!


----------



## missbanff

annemerrick said:


> MissBanff....I love the cami with the cardigan! So glad to see your photos..thank you!


 
I will post more...I kind of fumbled my way through that one.....but I will!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

missbanff said:


> OK! Here is my first photo with one of my finds:
> 
> Baby blue Gap cardi, $4.35 - Goodwill
> Silk Gap babydoll cami, can't remember, but it was on sale
> Grey scarf, $12.00 Old Navy
> Boy-fit jeans, Gap, $9.99
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Nice outfit -- you found some great bargains!

Anne, I just noticed your thread has reached 100 pages -- congrats! Thanks for starting such a great thread. Even though I haven't posted here for a while, I still read it every day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yes, congrats Anne! I love this thread!


----------



## annemerrick

Wow!!!  Thanks for pointing it out!!  And thank you ladies for all of your frugal contributions.  I love posting here!


----------



## wis3ly

cowleyjennifer said:


> Anne, love those pants. Sooo.....cute!
> 
> My volunteer outfit for today at my oldest daughter's school......
> 
> leather blazer $10 Salvation Army
> Raggy T halter free DIY
> white tee (layered under halter) $3 Ross
> Joe's Jeans $10 purchased from friend
> red suede fringe sandals $2.50 The Hope Chest (These were brand new when I purchased them. Originally $95. They were so cheap I purchased 2 pairs for a grand total of $5. My other pair are the exact same except turqoise)
> Dolce and Gabbana clutch
> red jade and sterling earrings


 
That's a killer deal on those sandals!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy v-neck jumper $20
Old Navy skinny jeans $29 (had a coupon for $10 off)
Pink and beige scarf from the flea market $20
Canvas bag from River Island (UK brand) $20 on sale


----------



## missbanff

Ellapretty said:


> Old Navy v-neck jumper $20
> Old Navy skinny jeans $29 (had a coupon for $10 off)
> Pink and beige scarf from the flea market $20
> Canvas bag from River Island (UK brand) $20 on sale


 

Love the scarf!


----------



## annemerrick

Ellapretty...you look super cute!  It must be cold where you are??

Today for me:
Zoe D. sweater- $30 (I thought this was expensive, but am in love with it...so figured it was worth the $$$.  The back has pleating, so it is super cute!
Black maxi dress- $20 Ross


----------



## katusha

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Katusha!! I adore Buffalo Exchange. Matter of fact...I was there today!!! I traded in some items in order to get a leather motorcycle jacket. I was coming out even until I found a few other things that were absolutely necessary. That place is extremely addicting!!! If you are in Dallas, I will meet you there sometime for some shopping fun!!!


 
Addicting is correct!  and i love the fact that they give cash/credit on the spot and i don't have to wait weeks to get the check.

I am in Dallas and live 10 min away!  Would love to meet you there!  just let me know when


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Ellapretty...you look super cute!  It must be cold where you are??
> 
> Today for me:
> Zoe D. sweater- $30 (I thought this was expensive, but am in love with it...so figured it was worth the $$$.  The back has pleating, so it is super cute!
> Black maxi dress- $20 Ross


 
Are you wearing a white tank underneath the maxi?


----------



## annemerrick

^^Yes....I have worn it without, but it is VERY lowcut!  I need to have the straps shortened a bit.  The tank was a last minute addition....


----------



## rudy616

Bump so we're easy access


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I saw yesterday that we had slipped to page 2, and figured I had better step up my game!!!  Outfit for today:

Hache shirt- $7 thrift
LaRok vest- FREE (SIL kinly gave to me)
J&Company jeans $9.99 Ross
Boots- @$70 (I liken these boots to Cabbage Patch Kids...so ugly they are cute!  I bought them 7 years ago at Gregory's here in Dallas, and they were originally @$400.)


----------



## kcf68

Hey nice outfit!  I like the boots because they are interesting and different.   I like this casual chic outfit!  I could pull this look off.  Thanks for the ideal.   Go Anne!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you kindly!!


----------



## peachbaby

annemerrick said:


> Ellapretty...you look super cute!  It must be cold where you are??
> 
> Today for me:
> Zoe D. sweater- $30 (I thought this was expensive, but am in love with it...so figured it was worth the $$$.  The back has pleating, so it is super cute!
> Black maxi dress- $20 Ross



Love this sweater! So cute!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I have to say that I am a little bit obsessed with this sweater!!  It is going to look so cute with my tie-dye leggings and boots this winter. It is so comfortable also!!  Definitely one of my better purchases!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I posted this on monday







BCBG cardigan $15
Ella moss tank $11
Marc Jacobs skirt $18


----------



## annemerrick

Great deals Pearli!  Is that a school outfit???


----------



## pearlisthegurl

nah, I actually wore that to temple. I have a dress code for school.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^I remember.....khacki skirt (fingertip length)....etc....


----------



## pearlisthegurl

yup! Unfortunatly I get better deals in my non-school clothing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I saw yesterday that we had slipped to page 2, and figured I had better step up my game!!!  Outfit for today:
> 
> Hache shirt- $7 thrift
> LaRok vest- FREE (SIL kinly gave to me)
> J&Company jeans $9.99 Ross
> Boots- @$70 (I liken these boots to Cabbage Patch Kids...so ugly they are cute!  I bought them 7 years ago at Gregory's here in Dallas, and they were originally @$400.)



Super cute!!


----------



## uhkiwi

bought for $16 at old navy (different color)






they are going for $48.99	on ebay (more than retail)!


----------



## missbanff

I finally feel like I scored an "Anne-worthy" find, LOL! It's a wool tweed fitted blazer with silk lining from Tracy Reese!!











 pocket detail






 button detail

And the best part: it was only $5 at Goodwill!!

I die.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gorgeous! What a bargain!



missbanff said:


> I finally feel like I scored an "Anne-worthy" find, LOL! It's a wool tweed fitted blazer with silk lining from Tracy Reese!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pocket detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button detail
> 
> And the best part: it was only $5 at Goodwill!!
> 
> I die.


----------



## wis3ly

missbanff said:


> i finally feel like i scored an "anne-worthy" find, lol! It's a wool tweed fitted blazer with silk lining from tracy reese!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pocket detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button detail
> 
> and the best part: It was only $5 at goodwill!!
> 
> I die.


 
omg i die too!


----------



## annemerrick

MissBanff......I die 3!!!  Unbelievable find!!! It is SOooooooo.....gorgeous!!!!  It will be great with so many things.  What a bargain!!

Uhkiwi....I love the sweater.  Nothing better than a nice cozy cardigan!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LOVE that jacket! WHAT A FIND


----------



## annemerrick

And for today......

Mizrahi for Target shirt- $8 (I think!)
ODYN jeans- NOT A BARGAIN
JS Shoes- $15 resale

And I am putting in the photo my very old Fendi bag.  I think I got this 7 years ago, back before the big bag trend.  I remembered it yesterday, and although it is smaller, the studs are so cute!!


----------



## auroraskye

Great outfit Anne!

OKAY I finally have pics to post. I've been so lazy and missed out on posting a bunch of hot outfits (if I say so myself). Today I am enjoying the yummy cool air.. Here are a couple of yucky snaps..

No makeup and in DIRE need of an eyebrow wax. I am not as angry as I appear lol.












Gray turtleneck - Kenneth Cole on clearance at the outlet, I dunno how much but probably $15 or so.
Pink dress - Kensie at TJ Maxx $20
Black knitted tights - they actually have a cool ribbed pattern on them you can't see in the photo. I can't remember where I bought them. Maybe Kohl's? I promise you they were cheap, that's how I roll 
SHOES - My new favoritist shoes ever.. Zigi Soho at DSW for like $60 or $70 I think.. haha, most expensive thing I'm wearing.
Bracelet - you can barely see it, but it's a houndstooth print cuff from the Target dollar spot 
Headband - Also from Target dollar spot, came with like 5 others. For a buck that is pretty darn good.


----------



## wis3ly

Anne, I love the fendi bag!


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora...I LOVE the shoes.  Can you take a closeup pic???  The rest of the outfit looks good also!  Since you seem to have an abndance of tights....do you have a suggestion for some grey (sweater-like) tights??

Wis3ly...thank you!


----------



## auroraskye

Anne Here are the shoes!.. I really love them and they are quite sturdy for having such a high and thin heel. They are surprisingly versatile as well. 

Tight wise.. I do have a pair of the thick knit gray striped tights I got from Urban Outfitters last year that I love because they STAY PUT and they are even low waisted, however I looked on their site and they don't really have many thick tights out yet, still primarily the thinner type. I can't remember where I got my other favorite gray tights. 

The VERY best place I can recommend for a crazy selection of tights with killer customer service is Sock Dreams. They are so fabulous and I wish I had like $500 I could spend on tights/socks lol. Here's a link straight to their tight section 

This particular pair of tights might be exactly what you're looking for. Not particularly thrifty as far as tights go, but I trust them to be good quality.

(And.. by the way.. I probably own about 80+ pair of tights lol.. yes, that crazy.. plus 70+ pair of crazy socks)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> And for today......
> 
> Mizrahi for Target shirt- $8 (I think!)
> ODYN jeans- NOT A BARGAIN
> JS Shoes- $15 resale
> 
> And I am putting in the photo my very old Fendi bag. I think I got this 7 years ago, back before the big bag trend. I remembered it yesterday, and although it is smaller, the studs are so cute!!


 
Nice outfit, Anne -- you look very chic! Love your Fendi bag!


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora....thanks so much for all the info!

Hermes....thank you.  Ended up with different shoes a bit later because those hurt my feet!

Today's outfit...
BR sweater/tshirt- $7 or $8 thrift store
Kate Moss jeans $1 Buffalo Exchange
Michael Kors boots- $22 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff so didn't pay anything)


----------



## cherubicanh

*Anne*-  I love it!  That is one chic and casual outfit!


----------



## rudy616

I miss this thread!  I still check it almost everyday, but haven't had time to post.  I need to, because I have gotten some SUPER cool/cute/amazing finds/deals lately.  I bought a Burberry scarf at BE a week or two ago for $10.50!  

I have 2 questions while I'm here maybe someone can help me with? Has anyone heard of the brand "Liquid"?  I bought a jacket by that name, but can't find it online and have never heard of it.  I got it at BE, and will post a pic soon.  It's super cute and I get tons of compliments on it.

Also, what brand or designer has just a "V" on the label?  I bought this dress at Beacon's Closet in Brooklyn, and it just has a black label with a (I think) gray "V" on it and nothing else.  I was just curious.  I'll post the dress too. Oh!  And the Kenneth Cole black pumps I bought at Goodwill a week or so ago for $4!!


----------



## auroraskye

Very cute outfit Anne - I think I will be wearing something very similar shortly here to go run and meet my hubby for lunch. I need to hit up B/E soon.. I haven't been there in ages. I'm too lazy to drive from Plano to upper-lower Greenville  I got this killer zipper belt from the Limited (you may have seen it) I want to wear with an outfit, but I got the medium and at the smallest it's barely snug enough so I need to go get the smaller one. Boo.. maybe later this week I'll post an outfit with it.


----------



## auroraskye

Okay here's me before I jet out the door. Casual but still slightly funky rocker chick  











Red Tank - Old Navy for like $5
Black shirt - Target on clearance for $8 or something close to that
Jeans - Several years old from Express clearance for like $25.. favorite jeans ever and they are quite worn  
Boots - Sears.com of all places.. I don't know how much, but not more than $30 or so on sale. One of my favorite pair, I have probably worn them 100 times. 
Bracelets - My old flea market bangles that I wear more than anything else
Necklace - Etsy for $18 or something
Headband - Another from the Target dollar spot multi pack


----------



## annemerrick

Rudy....will you please post pics of all of those things?  They have piqued my curiosity!

Aurora....I am too lazy to drive o Plano, so I understand!!! Cute outfit!


----------



## auroraskye

I actually grabbed my cropped (ish, about waist length) faux leather jacket on the way out and it really made it awesome.

I am thinking of going down to Buffalo Exchange on Thursday perhaps. Hubby is out of town as of today through Friday so I need something.. to keep me occupied


----------



## annemerrick

auroraskye said:


> I actually grabbed my cropped (ish, about waist length) faux leather jacket on the way out and it really made it awesome.
> 
> I am thinking of going down to Buffalo Exchange on Thursday perhaps. Hubby is out of town as of today through Friday so I need something.. to keep me occupied


 

BE is like a crack addiction to me.  I HAVE TO STAY AWAY!!  I will buy something, then think of something that i saw that I can't live without.  Call, put it on hold, go in to pick it up....see something else I want.  It is BAD!


----------



## missbanff

^^Can you just start buying stuff in a size 4/6 bottom, 8/10 top, boxing it up, and sending it to me with a bill????

Seriously???  (lol)


----------



## annemerrick

I just bought a $1400 Tod's bag for my Mom for $65!!!!  Can you even believe it???!!!  The awesome ladies here authenticated it, and my Mom is ecstatic!!


----------



## annemerrick

missbanff said:


> ^^Can you just start buying stuff in a size 4/6 bottom, 8/10 top, boxing it up, and sending it to me with a bill????
> 
> Seriously??? (lol)


 
I will be doing this professionally at some point!!!  I can't wait!!!  It would make me so happy to find treasures for other people!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Aurora....thanks so much for all the info!
> 
> Hermes....thank you.  Ended up with different shoes a bit later because those hurt my feet!
> 
> Today's outfit...
> BR sweater/tshirt- $7 or $8 thrift store
> Kate Moss jeans $1 Buffalo Exchange
> Michael Kors boots- $22 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff so didn't pay anything)




Love it!


----------



## Ellapretty

Wow - congrats on the tods bag, Anne- that is amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much. I was really excited.  It is not my style, but will be m Moms first designer bag.  She is over the moon!!

For today:
B/W striped t-shirt- $7 Target ( I can't remember, but this seems right!)
Vest- Express (I paid full price, a few years ago.  Can't recall the exact amount)
Converse jeans- $34.99 Target (paid full price for these, but hope they fit the bill for both my distressed skinny jeans and boyfriend jeans that I have been hunting for!)
MJ Mouse shoes- $35(?) Bought these (secondhand) in HK....again....I can't remember the exact amount!

Turns out that my outfit for today is not such a bargain!!! At least the tshirt was cheap!


----------



## auroraskye

LOVE that outfit Anne. So cute!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks so much. I was really excited. It is not my style, but will be m Moms first designer bag. She is over the moon!!
> 
> For today:
> B/W striped t-shirt- $7 Target ( I can't remember, but this seems right!)
> Vest- Express (I paid full price, a few years ago. Can't recall the exact amount)
> Converse jeans- $34.99 Target (paid full price for these, but hope they fit the bill for both my distressed skinny jeans and boyfriend jeans that I have been hunting for!)
> MJ Mouse shoes- $35(?) Bought these (secondhand) in HK....again....I can't remember the exact amount!
> 
> Turns out that my outfit for today is not such a bargain!!! At least the tshirt was cheap!


 

cute! you really put things together well


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you Aurora and Fabulousity!

Fabulousity.....Thanks for the compliment.  I often feel envious when I see people who mix/match colors, etc....I always feel awkward when I do the same.


----------



## plumaplomb

Where did you find the Tod's bag?! That's insane!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I bought it at Buffalo Exchange.  I really couldn't beleive it was real, and was ready to have it proven here, and then take it back.  I was so surprised when it was authentic!!!  What kind of person would sell a $1400 bag for $65???  And of that $65, they either got $32.50 in trade, or $22.75 in cash.  It is shocking to me!!!  AND....it is in great shape.  One tiny pen mark on one of the corners.  That is the only thing wrong with it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks so much. I was really excited.  It is not my style, but will be m Moms first designer bag.  She is over the moon!!
> 
> For today:
> B/W striped t-shirt- $7 Target ( I can't remember, but this seems right!)
> Vest- Express (I paid full price, a few years ago.  Can't recall the exact amount)
> Converse jeans- $34.99 Target (paid full price for these, but hope they fit the bill for both my distressed skinny jeans and boyfriend jeans that I have been hunting for!)
> MJ Mouse shoes- $35(?) Bought these (secondhand) in HK....again....I can't remember the exact amount!
> 
> Turns out that my outfit for today is not such a bargain!!! At least the tshirt was cheap!



Adorable outfit!


----------



## auroraskye

Anne - I am SO going to B/E tomorrow while hubby is out of town.  Probably early afternoon-ish so I can miss traffic. You should go too


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I bought it at Buffalo Exchange. I really couldn't beleive it was real, and was ready to have it proven here, and then take it back. I was so surprised when it was authentic!!! What kind of person would sell a $1400 bag for $65??? And of that $65, they either got $32.50 in trade, or $22.75 in cash. It is shocking to me!!! AND....it is in great shape. One tiny pen mark on one of the corners. That is the only thing wrong with it!!


 
Can we get a picture?


----------



## Bagged

auroraskye said:


> Okay here's me before I jet out the door. Casual but still slightly funky rocker chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Tank - Old Navy for like $5
> Black shirt - Target on clearance for $8 or something close to that
> Jeans - Several years old from Express clearance for like $25.. favorite jeans ever and they are quite worn
> Boots - Sears.com of all places.. I don't know how much, but not more than $30 or so on sale. One of my favorite pair, I have probably worn them 100 times.
> Bracelets - My old flea market bangles that I wear more than anything else
> Necklace - Etsy for $18 or something
> Headband - Another from the Target dollar spot multi pack


Very nice!!


----------



## missbanff

Aurora- I would cut off my own left arm to have your hair. 

Find for today.....your standard white button down from Burberry: $4.35.  Pics after it's been washed and ironed!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow Anne! I agree, I want pictures of the tod's bag!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Nevermind!! I found the authenticate thread.. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/authenticate-this-tods-416418-39.html

Last page (should come up) a couple posts down... 

Anne, I hope you don't mind!


----------



## missbanff

^^That's bananas,  b-a-n-a-n-a-s!!!

It's gorgeous!!


----------



## auroraskye

lol MissBanff, it's taken me a long time to come to terms with 'the beast' as I call my hair, hah!

I am lazy.. here are some crappy pics of my outfits from yesterday and today. I DID go to Buffalo Exchange and I spent like $125 .. not sure how hubby will take it when I have no reason to buy stuff but I got this freaking adorable Theory Dress that's a gray turtleneck on top and a wool skirt on bottom with a empire line, I got a moschino knit off the shoulder top, so cute, an express shiny full-ish skirt that's so my style and a long sleeve black tone on tone striped top.. two necklaces and two pair of tights.. Love me some Buffalo Exchange!

Pics soon..!

Anyhow..

Here's my pic from *October 7th*.. I was frustrated, couldn't get a pic that showed it off. My camera is super heavy especially with the flash on it and it's really annoying. I wish someone could take the pics of me, it'd be way easier. 

I also was making an awful face, so lol, yellow smiley face for you!










(You can see the shoes are really big on me. I've never actually worn them before, I didn't realize they were so big.. I might be getting rid of them)

Dress is a really cut empire waisted sweater dress, got it at a thrift store for less than $10
Scarf = TJ Maxx for $10
Tights, I can't remember
Shoes = Calvin Klein from DSW on clearance. I like them but with how big they are.. the patent part on top really rubs my foot when I walk.. it hurt! I was happy to take them off. 

Here's today's outfit.. I really liked this one, but my face looked horrible again, so another yellow smiley:










Striped shirt = Express a couple years ago, on sale, I dunno how much.
Skirt = Old Navy on clearance for like $4!
Sweater = Express, on sale, I dunno
Tights = from a two pack at the Nine West Outlet, for like $16 I think for the pair
Shoes = Ciao Bella from DSW on clearance and I adore these shoes! Very comfy too.
Pearl necklace was a gift for being a bridesmaid in a friends wedding in 2007.


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora....both pics are darling.  I really like the too big shoes.  And the tights!  Glad you had some fun at BE.  I can't go there anymore.  I think I have an addiction (knowing I will be there next week, probably!!!)!!!

Purse....of course I don't mind.  I was planning on posting pics....but wasn't on the 'puter today!

Miss Banff.....BANANAS is right!!!    Can't wait to see the Burberry shirt!


----------



## Ellapretty

Top: George by Walmart on sale for $12
Jeans: Old Navy $25
Bag: New Look (UK store) for ~ $20


----------



## Sophie-Rose

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks so much. I was really excited. It is not my style, but will be m Moms first designer bag. She is over the moon!!
> 
> For today:
> B/W striped t-shirt- $7 Target ( I can't remember, but this seems right!)
> Vest- Express (I paid full price, a few years ago. Can't recall the exact amount)
> Converse jeans- $34.99 Target (paid full price for these, but hope they fit the bill for both my distressed skinny jeans and boyfriend jeans that I have been hunting for!)
> MJ Mouse shoes- $35(?) Bought these (secondhand) in HK....again....I can't remember the exact amount!
> 
> Turns out that my outfit for today is not such a bargain!!! At least the tshirt was cheap!


 
Love the MJ shoes and the jeans!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such a cute outfit, ellapretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

auroraskye said:


> Okay here's me before I jet out the door. Casual but still slightly funky rocker chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Tank - Old Navy for like $5
> Black shirt - Target on clearance for $8 or something close to that
> Jeans - Several years old from Express clearance for like $25.. favorite jeans ever and they are quite worn
> Boots - Sears.com of all places.. I don't know how much, but not more than $30 or so on sale. One of my favorite pair, I have probably worn them 100 times.
> Bracelets - My old flea market bangles that I wear more than anything else
> Necklace - Etsy for $18 or something
> Headband - Another from the Target dollar spot multi pack



Love the top & necklace!


----------



## annemerrick

Ella....I always LOVe to add a pop of color to a neutral outfit.  Your bag looks awesome!

Sophie-Rose....THANK YOU!!

Aurora....I really love the SMiley face imposed over your gorgeous face!!!  I love smiley faces!!!  How did you do that?


----------



## uhkiwi

scarf, Matthew Williamson for H&M
dress, Old Navy (paid $2!)


----------



## annemerrick

Wow....that scarf looks amazing!  I have the MW tunic in the same print.  Now I want a scarf too!!!


----------



## auroraskye

Anne - lol.. I did it in photoshop really quickly


----------



## uhkiwi

annemerrick said:


> Wow....that scarf looks amazing!  I have the MW tunic in the same print.  Now I want a scarf too!!!




I love the print! I wanted the tunic but I could only afford the scarf, which was much less $


----------



## Ellapretty

Black top from Primark ~ $8, Kimono top from New Look ~ $30, Old Navy Jeans $25, Aldo Bag $35, Guess ballet flats $60


----------



## annemerrick

Ella...the bag is really beautiful.  Does not look like it was so inexpensive!


----------



## missbanff

For today:

l/s brown tee, Limited: ugh, can't remember....maybe $10?
tissue weight sweater, Gap: $14
Old Navy camo cargos: $4.35 (Goodwill)

If I look extraordinarily tall, it's because I'm standing on a step-stool......I'm working on getting a nice full length mirror, LOL


----------



## annemerrick

Now that is an outfit i can completely relate too!!!  I LOVE wearing my cargo pants!!!


----------



## missbanff

Here's the same outfit with my new-to-me LV Ellipse MM, still a bargain compared to retail: $445.






Detail on sweater.


----------



## auroraskye

That looks like a comfy outfit! When I was getting dressed today.. I had the glorious debate of what warm, comfy top to wear lol. FINALLY! I've been dying to bust out the sweaters.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ellapretty said:


> Black top from Primark ~ $8, Kimono top from New Look ~ $30, Old Navy Jeans $25, Aldo Bag $35, Guess ballet flats $60




Cute! Especially love the bag and flats!


----------



## Ellapretty

missbanff said:


> Here's the same outfit with my new-to-me LV Ellipse MM, still a bargain compared to retail: $445.



Love the bag - it is such a great shape!


----------



## Ellapretty

annemerrick said:


> Ella...the bag is really beautiful.  Does not look like it was so inexpensive!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute! Especially love the bag and flats!



Thanks Anne and Sweetpea - I loved the bag when I spotted it at the Aldo outlet....then I told myself that I should focus on quality over quantity - and save my money for a chanel medium flap bag....of course as soon as I got home, I couldn't stop thinking about that bag - and how cheap and cheerful it was! So of course I had to go back!

I've had 1 other aldo bag before - and the 3 things I like about it were - it looked more expensive than it was, the synthetic materials make it really light to carry, and lastly, it can take a lot of wear and still look new. Hope that is the same for this new bag. Here's the website pic of the bag:


----------



## wis3ly

and that bag is like $30?? that's cheappp for a pretty nice looking bag.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I liked the shredded leggings look but didnt want to pay for them, sooo I made my own DIY pair (I also put some studs on the bottom!)








Naughty Monkey shoes $18
Leggings $5
DIY studs and rips, $0


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Hot! and great idea to make them yourself they came out really well!


----------



## annemerrick

Pearli....they are AMAZING!!!  Great thinking!!  Your legs look great!

Outfit for today....after seeing Pearli's BADA$$ leggings....it is not feeling so cute!!

Red tweed blazer- $30 Hong Kong brand
Flower pin- .99 .99 Only store
Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
Jimmy Choo flats- $35 Buffalo Exchange

BUT....I did buy a gorgeous pair of shoes for a pretty good price!!  From NM Last Call....Sergio Rossi blue patent heels.  Originally $550, marked down to $247, extra 50% off, then an extra 25% off (secret sale), and an extra 20% off if you use a NM card for a total of $71.40!!!


----------



## lcs

Pearl - Good job on the leggings.  Did you use scissors or a razor blade?  Also, a random question...were you a member of the site "closetassistant.com"?  Your username sounds so familiar.


----------



## wis3ly

pearlisthegurl said:


> I liked the shredded leggings look but didnt want to pay for them, sooo I made my own DIY pair (I also put some studs on the bottom!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty Monkey shoes $18
> Leggings $5
> DIY studs and rips, $0


 

Looking good! How do you DIY stud items?


----------



## Jeneen

Wow! You did an awesome job with these!


pearlisthegurl said:


> I liked the shredded leggings look but didnt want to pay for them, sooo I made my own DIY pair (I also put some studs on the bottom!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty Monkey shoes $18
> Leggings $5
> DIY studs and rips, $0


----------



## Jeneen

Awesome outfit!



annemerrick said:


> Pearli....they are AMAZING!!! Great thinking!! Your legs look great!
> 
> Outfit for today....after seeing Pearli's BADA$$ leggings....it is not feeling so cute!!
> 
> Red tweed blazer- $30 Hong Kong brand
> Flower pin- .99 .99 Only store
> Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> Jimmy Choo flats- $35 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> BUT....I did buy a gorgeous pair of shoes for a pretty good price!! From NM Last Call....Sergio Rossi blue patent heels. Originally $550, marked down to $247, extra 50% off, then an extra 25% off (secret sale), and an extra 20% off if you use a NM card for a total of $71.40!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

i just used a scissor and thanks everyone!


----------



## Sjensen

annemerrick, I love that red tweed jacket!! Such a cute outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you very much!!  Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

My outfit for today for a trip to the emergency room at 3am with my youngest daughter:

I conjuered up "Gumby" with a green Juicy Couture track suit $10 secondhand
black low top Chuck Taylors under $50 Famous Footwear
large black squishy velvet beret under $40 street vendor in Paris, France

No pictures taken.  I think you all get the drift .

Will post new pics soon.  My camera and my computer are not loving one another at this moment.  As soon as I or my husband figures out how to get them back in sync I will post pics.


----------



## annemerrick

Love you Jenny!!!^^^^  Hope "W" is feeling better!  Nothing like a good late night Eroom visit!

Juicy sounds cute though!


----------



## annemerrick

HI....it's me again!!!!

Outfit for today-
Striped cardigan- $30 Steinmart
Neon yellow cashmere sweater- $1.99 thrift
F21 leggins/jeans- $1.50 thrift
Jimmy Choo shoes- $35 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Jeneen

^ You look great in skinny jeans.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Jeneen....


----------



## plumaplomb

I love both of these shoes!! The Sergio Rossis are sooo unique. What a find.  I thought about this thread over the weekend as I bought a very Margo Tenenbaum type coat at a vintage shop for $20. It is trimmed in fur at the collar and sleeves, and has cute bakelite type buttons. I would post a picture but my friend dropped my camera and it is out of commission.  Oh and I also got a black lace dress (very Audrey!) for $12....  RESALE FOR EVER!! 





annemerrick said:


> Pearli....they are AMAZING!!! Great thinking!! Your legs look great!
> 
> Outfit for today....after seeing Pearli's BADA$$ leggings....it is not feeling so cute!!
> 
> Red tweed blazer- $30 Hong Kong brand
> Flower pin- .99 .99 Only store
> Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> Jimmy Choo flats- $35 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> BUT....I did buy a gorgeous pair of shoes for a pretty good price!! From NM Last Call....Sergio Rossi blue patent heels. Originally $550, marked down to $247, extra 50% off, then an extra 25% off (secret sale), and an extra 20% off if you use a NM card for a total of $71.40!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OOOOHhhhh.....cannot wait to see both of those!  Promise me pics later!!

I am in love with the SR shoes!  The color is just gorgeous....I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My outfits have been pretty dull lately, so it's been awhile since I've posted here. Today I actually wore something worth mentioning:

Wheat colored turtleneck sweater: from the Talbots outlet store (I can't remember the exact price but it was $10 or less)

Michael by Michael Kors navy pencil skirt: $20 (down from $100) at Nordstrom Rack

Coach navy pumps: $50 at Saks outlet (I think these were $198 originally)

Donna Karan navy sunglasses: $18 (down from $200) at Neiman Marcus outlet

Ann Taylor fitted trenchcoat: $6 at a thrift store


----------



## annemerrick

Wow Hermes....those are some great deals!!!!  I love the trench for $6, and the sunglasses!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Thanks, Anne! My deals can't even compare to all of your fabulous finds! When I bought the sunglasses 2 weeks ago, the SA gasped when she rung them up and asked if there was another pair on the display. There's nothing like a great bargain!


----------



## auroraskye

ANNE. I want that stripey cardigan!! So my style. lol

I wore a very cute outfit today for about an hour and a half while I went to meet a friend for coffee. Spent the rest of the time in sweatpants in the house. I am just going to wear it tomorrow when I go grocery shopping so I'll take a pic then.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks Aurora...I bought it recently at Steinmart.  First time to ever buy something there, and I love it!!

Can't wait to see your outfit tomorrow.


----------



## uhkiwi

Silence & Noise Persephone Tank (gift)
Levi's Vintage Skinny 582, TJMaxx ($15?)
Leather jacket, Topshop (paid £25 in 2006, probably ~$50 USD)


----------



## NYCBelle

Ellapretty said:


> Black top from Primark ~ $8, Kimono top from New Look ~ $30, Old Navy Jeans $25, Aldo Bag $35, Guess ballet flats $60


 

love your Aldo bag...i've seen a couple and really like them. tempted to get one for work so i can stop using my designer ones =)

i have a white satin aldo clutch that i love


----------



## auroraskye

Okay doke.. some more crappy fake smiley pics. Ugh. The camera is so heavy but I refuse to bust out the tripod. It just takes way too long. I need a GOOD point and shoot so I can not deal with this mess.

This is my something old outfit.. The newest thing on this whole outfit are the black tights, everything else is at least a couple of years old.















(not sure if I ever posted a close up of this necklace)

Red Dress - The Limited fall 2007 on sale for like $40
Black turtleneck - Kohl's, a couple years ago, I'd say on sale maybe $12-15?
Black tights - from a new two pack of tights from the Nine West outlet $16 or something for the pair?
Shoes - Bongo, purchased at Kohl's sometime in 2007 (early or mid) for like $30 - you can tell if you look through all my pics that I have a weakness for oxfords
Necklace - Sam Moon! At least a year old, I don't know how much but it's Sam Moon, so you know it's not expensive.
Bracelets - Same ones you've seen a hundred times now.. they go with everything!


----------



## wis3ly

uhkiwi said:


> images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15600570_04_b?.jpg
> 
> Silence & Noise Persephone Tank (gift)
> Levi's Vintage Skinny 582, TJMaxx ($15?)
> Leather jacket, Topshop (paid £25 in 2006, probably ~$50 USD)


 
Real leather jacket?? omg that's such a deal!!


----------



## Ellapretty

You should totally go for it - especially since most of their bags go on sale for half price - for $25-35, it's worth it to try out and see if you like it 

Also, their materials are very light, so their bags aren't usually that heavy to carry.



NYCBelle said:


> love your Aldo bag...i've seen a couple and really like them. tempted to get one for work so i can stop using my designer ones =)
> 
> i have a white satin aldo clutch that i love


----------



## annemerrick

uhkiwi....I would like to comment on the outfit, but I have to admit that I cannot keep my eyes of the car!!!!  Actually, the leather jacket is an unbelievable steal.  I love it!!!

Aurora....I cannot believe how often that you wear tights.  I am contemplating wearing some tonight and dreading the thought!  I really love those shoes!  Did you ever see my gorgeous Paul Smith oxfords?  I am going to attach a photo, since they are right up your alley!


----------



## Jeneen

Great outfit - excellent job on the layering and accessorizing!



auroraskye said:


> Okay doke.. some more crappy fake smiley pics. Ugh. The camera is so heavy but I refuse to bust out the tripod. It just takes way too long. I need a GOOD point and shoot so I can not deal with this mess.
> 
> This is my something old outfit.. The newest thing on this whole outfit are the black tights, everything else is at least a couple of years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure if I ever posted a close up of this necklace)
> 
> Red Dress - The Limited fall 2007 on sale for like $40
> Black turtleneck - Kohl's, a couple years ago, I'd say on sale maybe $12-15?
> Black tights - from a new two pack of tights from the Nine West outlet $16 or something for the pair?
> Shoes - Bongo, purchased at Kohl's sometime in 2007 (early or mid) for like $30 - you can tell if you look through all my pics that I have a weakness for oxfords
> Necklace - Sam Moon! At least a year old, I don't know how much but it's Sam Moon, so you know it's not expensive.
> Bracelets - Same ones you've seen a hundred times now.. they go with everything!


----------



## auroraskye

Anne, those are to DIE for. I love love love them.

Here's why I wear tights so much.. lol.. Because right now I feel too fat for my pants!! That's totally the truth. Back in July I put on like 8 lbs due to family staying with me for almost a month, going out to eat 4 times a week and cooking too much biscuits and gravy. So I am super conscious about feeling fat in my clothing and hyper sensitive about any squish or rolls.. so right now I am WAY more comfortable in dresses and tights  I would still wear them a lot anyway.. but I hardly wear pants because I hate how they fit. And, I am a little bit of a prude so I don't like to wear anything shorter than knee length without tights.. I feel naked..  

So that's why I am a tights-fanatic. 

And Jeneen, thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora....to me you look wonderful!

I took pics of the outfit I wore last night.  I told my husband that he is a crappy photographer, because I specificall asked for the photo to make me look like Angelina Jolie.  Apparetnly he sucks as a photographer because not only do I not look like AJ, but he took the photo at a weird angle.  The outfit ooked super cute (I thought)!!!.
F21 blazer ($1 sort of.  I bought something at Salvation Army for $1, took it to Buffalo Exchange and used the credit I got from selling it for the blazer)
F21 pants $1.50 thrift
Sergio Rossi shoes- $75.00 NM Last Call

Outfit for today:
White "Splendid" t-shirt- $2/3 Salvation Army (the cost is somewhere in this thread...I can't remember exactly!)
Jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
Moccasins-$30 Bought these in Macau, an island off the coast of China about 5 years ago!


----------



## Zombie Girl

LOVE these shoes!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Zombiegirl.  I love them also.  I still have not worn them....but their time is at hand!


----------



## auroraskye

I adore that striped blazer.. that whole look is GREAT. No cute looks from me for a few days.. going to be super busy this weekend, going down to Austin! But next week I'll try and come up with something fabulous.  I still haven't done any pics with that new theory dress I got at B/E..


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello everyone! My camera and computer are friends again so I have lots of pics to post, so here goes.....

Plano Community Forum Banquet Outfit a couple of weeks ago...

black Karta beaded dress $32 originally $300 plus Neimans Outlet
black suede Calvin Klein open toe wedges around $30 Nordstroms
vintage gold metal clutch free belonged to my grandmother
gold and black rhinestone dangle flower earrings around $2 yard sale

I am so sorry for the bad quality of the photos.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Work outfit from last week....

white Brooks Brothers linen shirt  Under $10 The Rose Garden
black Jenne Maag pants $10 
Gucci flats $75


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Maverick game outfit a week or so ago.....

gray Stella McCarthy skinnies $10 secondhand
bright yellow Michael Kors sweater under $30 Macy's
brown lizard cowboy boots $200 purchased over 20 years ago
red leather Fossil clutch with brown leather braided handle under $5 secondhand


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Work outfit from last week....

Levi's slouchy dark skinnies $14 Buffalo Exchange
Catherine Doll mauve asymmetrical shirt with yellow stitching under $200 (not a bargain) Absolutley Abigails (Please no fussing, I know this thread is for bargain outfits. There is a creative purpose behind this purchase that I will debut at a later date.)
brown lizard cowboy boots $200 (not a bargain but purchased twenty years ago)
Nuovedive yellow leather shouder bag under $200 (not a bargain, but purchased over 5 years ago as a birthday gift to myself.)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Again everyone, I apologize for the bad quality of the photos.  I suppose my computer and my camera are still harboring some ill feelings toward one another.


----------



## annemerrick

Cute stuff Jenny. Always.....

OK...DEAL ALERT!!!!!

Just bought this sheared mink jacket with mink collar for $2.99 at a thrift store!  I wouldn't buy new fur....but can certainly appreciate vintage!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne that coat is simply beautiful!  What a fabulous find and for $2.99!

Ok... forgot another outfit from last weekend's Old Oak Cliff Fall Home Tour

black catsuit  (I don't remember how much I paid for this.  I have had it so long)  I purchased it at a dancewear store.
Neiman Marcus cashmere zebra stripe sweater $5 secondhand
Unlisted black knee length wedge heel boots under $50 DSW
gray faux leather jacket around $75 Express

Again I am sorry for the poor quality of the photo.  I will work on it.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Oops I forgot the photo.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love that one Jenny.  And also the yellow sweater!


----------



## auroraskye

Adorable outfits, Jennifer. ANNE are you holding out on the thrift store location? Which one is it? I was just eyeballing some cute blazers today at Goodwill up here in Plano and I saw one in particular that was a cropped houndstooth blazer with amazing buttons but I just hated the shoulder pads, and I didn't really want to have to take open the lining to take them out so I left it.


----------



## Jeneen

cowleyjennifer said:


> Oops I forgot the photo.



CJ - you are tdf cute!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Cute stuff Jenny. Always.....
> 
> OK...DEAL ALERT!!!!!
> 
> Just bought this sheared mink jacket with mink collar for $2.99 at a thrift store! I wouldn't buy new fur....but can certainly appreciate vintage!!


 
Wow, Anne -- what an amazing deal! Such a gorgeous mink! Please post action photos when you wear it!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Aurora & Hermes.  Aurora...I will tell you about any thrift store that I know of!!  The one where I bought the coat is actually really crappy.  I went to buy books.  I saw this coat lying on the floor under a rack, so went to pick it up.  Could not beleive it when I did!!!  It was just a lucky find!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Cute stuff Jenny. Always.....
> 
> OK...DEAL ALERT!!!!!
> 
> Just bought this sheared mink jacket with mink collar for $2.99 at a thrift store! I wouldn't buy new fur....but can certainly appreciate vintage!!


----------



## uhkiwi

work ootd
boyfriend cardigan, gap $10
tee, uo $5
leggings, old navy  $2


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I love that cardigan. 

Anne, Amazing deal on the mink coat!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello everyone. Here is a photo of a church outfit from a couple of weeks ago that I found on my husband's phone.

DIY Banana Republic denim jacket under $10 secondhand
white tank probably around $6 Target
gold skirt under $40 Absolutely Abigails
Guess leopard print pumps 
floating amber earrings
Dolce and Gabanna clutch


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, cowley!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cowleyjennifer said:


> Hello everyone. Here is a photo of a church outfit from a couple of weeks ago that I found on my husband's phone.
> 
> DIY Banana Republic denim jacket under $10 secondhand
> white tank probably around $6 Target
> gold skirt under $40 Absolutely Abigails
> Guess leopard print pumps
> floating amber earrings
> Dolce and Gabanna clutch


 
Cute outfit -- love that D&G clutch!


----------



## annemerrick

Uhkiwi....loos cute and comfy!

Jenny...love the jacket!

I had a meeting this morning...and am now wearing something different, but here is a pic when I was mildly professional!!

theory shirt- FREE froma friend
DOlce & Gabbana pants- $35 resale


----------



## cupcakeheart

This is by far my favorite thread on the forum! Y'all come up with some amazing $20 outfits, and you've inspired me to use my TPF membership for something more than lurking...I took pictures of my outfits, and I'm going to put them up.

So, with apologies for my dusty mirror and my camera that can't handle pictures without flash, 
School Outfit from Last Week 1: 
Top $9, belt $11 from F21; tennis shorts $3 from a thrift store; necklace $.50 from Claire's; sandals $15 from a Nine West outlet.







and School Outfit from Last Week 2:
Top $6 from F21; Joe's Jeans I made into shorts because they had been hemmed for someone about 5'1" and thus were only $15 with shipping on eBay; flats $18 from Nine West; hair ribbon around $.10 from JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## kcf68

^^ Really cute outfit.  It is so funny seeing pictures of people in shorts and what we up North would consider "Summer" clothes.  It is getting very cool up North, and we have pulled out the sweaters and warm coats.


----------



## annemerrick

Cupcake heart...  I love both of the outfits.  I like the way that you wore the belt in the first.  Welcome to the thread....I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Sweetpea83

cupcake, that white top is really pretty!


----------



## cupcakeheart

Thank you, guys!

kcf: Yeah, summer has definitely been overstaying its welcome here, but it dipped into the 60s for a few days so I'm optimistic.

Anne: Your outfits are tdf, so I really appreciate the compliment! And I look forward to posting more.

Sweetpea: Yeah, I thought so too, until I had to walk across half my campus in pouring rain. I'm pretty sure each individual stitch of embroidery on my bra was visible.


----------



## missbanff

Cupcake: cute tops!

Whew! It's 72 here today! Talk about Indian summer!






[/IMG]

Cable knit s/s sweater, Target, $6.94 (or something like that)
Grey leggings, Marshalls, $5.99






[/IMG]

and on my feet:

Sam & Libby ballet flats, $15


----------



## Ellapretty

I love your F21 tops - they look great, and are so reasonably priced too! I'd love to find a top like your white one. Great outfits!



cupcakeheart said:


>


----------



## Ellapretty

Wearing: 
Scarf from street vendor - $7
Old Navy trench coat on sale - $29
Old Navy Sweater underneath it - $25
Old Navy Jeans - $25
Payless gold flats - $10


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love your outfit, ellapretty!!


----------



## wis3ly

missbanff said:


> Cupcake: cute tops!
> 
> Whew! It's 72 here today! Talk about Indian summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable knit s/s sweater, Target, $6.94 (or something like that)
> Grey leggings, Marshalls, $5.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my feet:
> 
> Sam & Libby ballet flats, $15


 
Great! I think a belt would make this outfit even better!


----------



## cupcakeheart

Cute, chic outfit, Ella! I love those shoes, especially at that price.

You know what? I'm going to have to disagree with wis3ly on the belt issue. Belted loose sweater plus leggings equals a certain Blanche Devereaux quality that's hard to pull off. 

School Outfit 1:
Sweater, $20ish from H&M
AA tanktop, $2.50 and Frye boots, $25(!) from eBay
Vest, $12 from F21
Tights, $7 from Nordstrom.






and School Outfit 2:
J. Crew Buttondown, $6
Acne jeans, $50 (not exactly dirt cheap, but they were online for about $180 in more practical colors at the time, so good discount. Especially for the seller, who paid $35 at a Barney's outlet according to the tag)
Belt, came with a BCBG dress that was $20
Nikes, $30
all from eBay. I swear, I didn't even plan that. The camera and my underthings also came from there, to complete the effect.


----------



## missbanff

wis3ly said:


> Great! I think a belt would make this outfit even better!


 
Yes! I did think about that- I just may try it next time! My tummy isn't exactly "flat" though- I'm always afraid a belt will, um,  emphasize that fact.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Cupcakeheart, I love your first outfit with the skirt and cowboy boots. Very cute! I am a cowboy boot kinda girl. I love to wear my cowboy boots with skirts and dresses.

Here are a couple of outfits from this week.

1st
leather blazer $10 Salvation Army
Shelli Stegall cashmer sweater $10 secondhand
Christopher Blue brown cords Under $10 The Rose Garden
red booties Under $20 Charlotte Russe
gold and wood necklace Around $10 Buffalo Exchange
D&G clutch

2nd
vintage Gianni Versace blazer free inherited from grandmother
charcoal gray asymmetrical tee $7.99 Ross
black catsuit - I don't remember I have had it so long
black Unlisted wedge heel boots Under $50 DSW
DIY leather and bead necklace
vintage red python handbag $60 Dolly Python's ( Not much of a bargain, but it is so beautiful!)


----------



## sands215

Hello! Here's my bargain outfit from a couple of days ago:

sweater - $6 (local small place called "Picara")
Michael Kors black top - $3 (thrift shop)
black skirt - $16 (Ross)
black belt - came with a dress I purchased
Not bargain - CL shoes and Rebecca Minkoff clutch although I did get them "previously owned" from ebay)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, sands!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lovely outfit!!



sands215 said:


> Hello! Here's my bargain outfit from a couple of days ago:
> 
> sweater - $6 (local small place called "Picara")
> Michael Kors black top - $3 (thrift shop)
> black skirt - $16 (Ross)
> black belt - came with a dress I purchased
> Not bargain - CL shoes and Rebecca Minkoff clutch although I did get them "previously owned" from ebay)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hello everyone. Here is my outfit from today:

Gianni Versace blazer free inherited from grandmother
black long sleeve tee Around $5 secondhand
David Kahn jeans not a bargain - Flirt
red jade and sterling earrings bartered from a friend
vintage red python handbag $60 Dolly Python
Carlon Santana metallic purplelish/burgandy pumps $27.99 Ross


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Here is a closeup of my fab bag and shoes.......


----------



## cherubicanh

*Sands-  Very chic!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hot outfit, cowleyjen!


----------



## wis3ly

cowleyjennifer said:


> here is a closeup of my fab bag and shoes.......


 

loveeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## annemerrick

Sands.....I LOVE the sweater.  It reminds me of the cardigan I have posted a few pages back.

Jenny...The shoes and the bag are darling.  You look GREAT!!!

My outfit today is not really a bargain, but since I don't post pics anywhere else..I will show you all here.

White thermal t-shirt- $2/3 (?) thrift
Tie-dye shirt- $38 paid full price
Converse jeans- $34 Target
Michaels Kors boots- $24 (although I traded stuff so FREE).
Earrings- $3


----------



## Jeneen

^ Cute! 

I did a little thrifting this weekend - didn't find any clothes in a supposedly "nice" consignment shop, but I'll have to check back there b/c they had cute jewelry - I got a purse and shoes, but want to get them authenticated - I'm going to hit up the Goodwill soon - I need some nice sweaters.


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Sands.....I LOVE the sweater. It reminds me of the cardigan I have posted a few pages back.
> 
> Jenny...The shoes and the bag are darling. You look GREAT!!!
> 
> My outfit today is not really a bargain, but since I don't post pics anywhere else..I will show you all here.
> 
> White thermal t-shirt- $2/3 (?) thrift
> Tie-dye shirt- $38 paid full price
> Converse jeans- $34 Target
> Michaels Kors boots- $24 (although I traded stuff so FREE).
> Earrings- $3


 
Love the earrings and the boots!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne I love everything about your outfit. Super cute!

I had to go in early this morning to present some awards to some of my students. So here is my awards presentation outfit from earlier today.....

black long sleeve tee $5 secondhand
Jenne Maag black pants $10 secondhand
Moschino Couture jacket $20 The Rose Garden
Charles David black studded mules around $20
crimson python handbag $60 Dolly Python ( I know, I have carried this little purse for three days straight, but it is so beautiful and is the prefect shade of red.)


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg annne i love those earrings!!! omg where did u get them from???


----------



## rednog37

cowleyjennifer said:


> Here is a closeup of my fab bag and shoes.......



Gorgeous! Love them! Carlos Santana has some awesome shoes, doesn't he?


----------



## cowleyjennifer

rednog37 - Yes he does!  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## annemerrick

sweetdreamer16.....I bought them at a sample sale here in Dallas.  You could try to Google "Indian enamel kundun" earrings or any combination of those words.  Thank you very much!


----------



## sands215

Thank you all for the nice comments on my last outfit.  

This is today's:
black dress - thrift shop - $5.50
gray sweater - local small store - $5
black tights - Burlington Coat Factory - $2
leather boots - ebay - $30
bag - Treesje Asher in pumpkin (not bargain)


----------



## wis3ly

nice^


----------



## Marvienne

sands--

I love your grey sweater and boots--who made them?


----------



## annemerrick

Sands...love that outfit!  Grey is my favorite color!

And this morning when Iwoke up..it looked as though it would be another beautfiul Texas Fall day.  I apparently misjudged, as I am now COLD!!  I threw this on with about 30 seconds of thought because I was late to get my kids to school.  So high fashion it may not be, but comfortable and cheap it definitely is!!

Banana Republic sweater- $.90 Thrift
Brown skirt- $4.99 Salvation Army
Havainas- $8 (I think)


----------



## sands215

Thanks!

marvienne - the boots' brand is NaNa (???) and the sweater doesn't have a label.

anne - I love gray too and black.  In fact, I'm wearing those colors again today (lol)!  I think I should start adding color to my wardrobe. And you look great, as usual.  Too bad you're cold!


----------



## auroraskye

Looking fierce ladies! I hope to contribute again soon. I have been out of my mind busy and exhausted and haven't worn anything all that impressive in like two weeks. But perhaps tomorrow I will get dressed up to go run some errands.


----------



## annemerrick

Sands...thank you!  It was yo-yo weather as later today I was fine!

Aurora...I go through phases also.  We are here when you are ready to show off!  

And today I went to Buffalo Exchange, and traded a few things.  I ended up with the most fantastic Stella McCartney sweater, a Balenciaga top, and some Matthew Williamson sunglasses.  Out of pocket....$10.80!


----------



## kcf68

^^ Must show them off.  We have Buffalo Ex in Portland but it is downtown.  Too far to travel.


----------



## annemerrick

I need to tell you all what a crappy/night morning I have had!!  It involved overflowing toilets, falling, lack of an alarm, and dog crap!!  But I triumphed, and managed to put some clothes on!  On top is my gorgeous, slouchy Stella Mccartney sweater.  It is a very pale pink.  I thought it would lok cute with grey skinny jeans and black ankle boots.  But today it was for comfort!

Stella McCartney cashmere sweater: $35 Buffalo Exchange (free because I traded)
Black pants- $8 resale
Havainas....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sorry to hear your day got off to such a bad start, Anne! I hope it got better as the day went on. Great sweater!!


----------



## cupcakeheart

You know what I'd love to see?

Bargain Halloween outfits. I spent too much on mine cause it was last minute, but surely some of you guys put together fabulous $8 costumes.


----------



## annemerrick

OOOohhhhh.....I can show you my kids costumes!  They were wonderful and CHEAP!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

I have been totally slacking off lately!!  But I DO have a bargain for today!  I was at payless yesterday buying my daughter socks and saw they were having a BOGO.  They had these Alice & Oivia shoes marked down to $5, and then I also got a pair of Abaete shoes for $2.50 (1/2 off)....and I also had a $2 coupon....so I ended up paying $2.75 for each pair of shoes!!  I love the shoes!!  They are so cute!!

White t-shirt- $4 thrift
Habitual jeans- Under $30 secondhand
Alice & Olivia shoes- $2.75 Payless


----------



## auroraskye

OKAY! I'm back with a couple outfits for ya!!  Love those A&O shoes Anne.. I am so tempted to swing by Payless but I promised my hubby I wouldn't buy anymore shoes until after the new year. WHAT DID I DO?!

From 10/29 - 

Sorry for my disheveled look, I took these AFTER I got caught in the rain, but it was too cute not to take pics.












Jacket - Urban Outfitters $10
Dress - Old Navy $20ish
Tights - Buffalo Exchange - $8.50
Necklace - Buffalo Exchange - $8 or so
Shoes - DSW around $35
Bracelet (that you can't really see) my skull bracelet I got at the State Fair a couple of years ago.. less than $10 I think.

From yesterday (11/4) - 
















Shirt - Target, less than $10 on clearance
Skirt - Anne Klein found at Goodwill for like $4
Necklace - Target, but was a gift
Bracelet - Target, was also a gift (from same person!)
Socks - Not sure, but probably DSW
Shoes - Payless for maybe $20 or so


----------



## Jeneen

^ You are working those plaid tights!


----------



## annemerrick

Aurora...I love the tights!!  How could you promise to not buy shoes for that long??  No way that I copuld keep that promise!


----------



## cupcakeheart

Great outfits, Aurora. The first one, especially...I love every single part of it.


----------



## auroraskye

Thanks ladies!

Anne - Well, it's difficult but I felt guilty for buying stuff when we should be allocating our money elsewhere.. Even though what I bought wasn't all that expensive, we have remodeling we need to do and sigh.. remodeling > shoes.  So I am trying to be a good girl!


----------



## wis3ly

Great alice & olivia shoes Anne!


----------



## uhkiwi

anne - I tried alice and olivia shoes at my payless!! but they were not marked down as much as your pair so I didn't buy








just paid $24 for the Cadet Jacket at old navy!!


----------



## auroraskye

I love that jacket! I am always a sucker for military styling..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute coat, uhkiwi!


----------



## annemerrick

I also really love the jacket! The red is so pretty!


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress: End-of-Season sale by Esprit $29
Leggings: $10
Boots: BOGO at Payless $45
Necklace: Black Onyx rose on silver chain $13


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute, ellapretty!


----------



## annemerrick

Ella....is the dress grey??  I love it!

For today....

Bebe top- FREE (given to me by a friend)
COnverse jeans- $35 Target
Boots- $25 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Cute outfit girlfriend.  I think I may have to move it on over to Target for a pair of those Converse skinnies.  They look like the perfect distressed skinny jean and since they are from Target the price is right!


----------



## Ellapretty

I love the neck/yoke area of your top Anne - the white details totally make the blouse!

Yup - my dress is grey - the lighting wasn't too good in my shot


----------



## missbanff

Ellapretty said:


> Dress: End-of-Season sale by Esprit $29
> Leggings: $10
> Boots: BOGO at Payless $45
> Necklace: Black Onyx rose on silver chain $13


 

LOVE this outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Ella.....grey is my favorite color!!!  Seing your dress reminds me that I have a grey jersey dress that hasn't been out of the closet in a while!  Maybe tomorrow....

JC...go get 'em!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute outfit, anne!


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorgeous outfits, ladies!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much sweetpea and kristy!


----------



## jubanegra

Ellapretty said:


> Dress: End-of-Season sale by Esprit $29
> Leggings: $10
> Boots: BOGO at Payless $45
> Necklace: Black Onyx rose on silver chain $13



Soooo cute outfit!!! Love it!


----------



## katusha

Ellapretty said:


> Dress: End-of-Season sale by Esprit $29
> Leggings: $10
> Boots: BOGO at Payless $45
> Necklace: Black Onyx rose on silver chain $13


 
the dress looks Great!!!  so cute and comfy looking.  and i LOVE the color.


----------



## Ellapretty

Thanks so much for the kind comments Sweetpea83, Anne, Missbanff, Jubanegra and Katusha!

I'm glad I bought the dress - the whole leggings/dress thing is usually not my style - but it was fun to try out - and was surprisingly comfy!


----------



## uhkiwi

dress, Old Navy ($2)
shoes, Balmain knockoffs from Taiwan ($40 including shipping from Canada)
bag, Coach (from Mom)


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Very cute outfit. I especially love your dress and shoes. Did you order your shoes online?


----------



## uhkiwi

^^ thank you for the compliment! I bought the shoes from another forum


----------



## Ellapretty

I love your dress uhkiwi - it's very elegant.


----------



## Sweetpea83

uhkiwi- cute dress!! 2 dollars?? Wow...


----------



## annemerrick

uhkiwi....I love the shoes.  What a deal!!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today....
Theory shirt- $7 Resale
Earnest Sewn jeans- $60 (??) 
Belt- $14 Buffalo Exchange (love this....it is brown suede with gold studs)
Michael Kors shoes- $25 Buffalo Exchange
Bracelets- $40 for the stack (they were priced at $25 each)


----------



## cupcakeheart

Great deal on the bracelets, anne!

And that outfit is glorious, uhkiwi...the shoes are great and that was an amazing steal on the dress.


----------



## sands215

Just wanted to share my latest bargain finds (cardigan & dress).

cardigan: $7 Ross
dress: $3 Ross
belt: came with another dress I bought
boots: $30
Treesje Studded Black Mini Asher w/ my Alexander McQueen skull keychain


----------



## annemerrick

That dress is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I love your boots!


----------



## sands215

Thanks!


----------



## missbanff

sands215 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest bargain finds (cardigan & dress).
> 
> cardigan: $7 Ross
> dress: $3 Ross
> belt: came with another dress I bought
> boots: $30
> Treesje Studded Black Mini Asher w/ my Alexander McQueen skull keychain


 
Great look!!


----------



## oscarcat729

Cute dress! Reminds me of this Gucci dress:


----------



## sands215

^^, I agree my dress does have a similiar look.  Thanks for posting that pic!


----------



## Ellapretty

Dress: Old Navy $20
Cardigan: JCrew outlet $20
Skinny Jeans: Miss Selfridges (UK) $25-$35?
Shoes: Guess $60 (not a bargain - but they look cute with skinny jeans)


----------



## stefeilnately

sands215 said:


> Just wanted to share my latest bargain finds (cardigan & dress).
> 
> cardigan: $7 Ross
> dress: $3 Ross
> belt: came with another dress I bought
> boots: $30
> Treesje Studded Black Mini Asher w/ my Alexander McQueen skull keychain


 
I love this dress!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ellapretty, cute outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

I am sucking at posting pics lately!  I am somewhat picture worthy today!!

Vintage shirt- I cannot remeber, but I think it was $14 at Buffalo Exchange
Converse jeans- $35 Target
Amanda Smith boots- $25 Bufalo Exchange


----------



## Jeneen

^ Gorgeous outfit Anne - I love everything - I think I need to go try on some of those converse jeans - everytime I see a picture of them on somebody, they always look like they fit so well.


----------



## annemerrick

Jeneen....thank you so much!!  I really appreciate the compliment....and the jeans are comfy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne- love that outfit!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne super cute outfit.  I am with you Jeneen, I need to truck in on over to Target and pick up a pair of those Converse skinny jeans!


----------



## wis3ly

Anne..you love your converse jeans, huh?

How is the length? I rarely find jeans that are just right in length. They are always longer....


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I know! I need to find another pair of skinnies so that I don't wear these all of the time.  I also have the habit of grabbing whatever is closest to the front!  The length is perfect..I am 5'5" and they hit right at the ankle.
Outft for today...
Vince cashmere open weave sweater- $1 Buffalo Exchange
Black skinny jeans-$1 thrift store
Sweetpea scarf- $16 Buffalo Exchange (I love this so much)
Chinese Laundry boots- $79 Macy's
Bag- $39 My handbag store (free to me!)


----------



## Sweetwon

I keep forgetting to check this thread!

Anne ~ I love the outfit! Where did you get the bracelet?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^hi!  I got it on Ebay....for under $5.  It is my second...I bought one maybe 5 years ago, and it was stolen!  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## wis3ly

Vince sweater for $1..WHAT?


----------



## Sjensen

annemerrick -I literally just click on this post just to see what fabulous outfit you have on each day.  I wish I had awesome consignment, thrift stores around me because you always look fabulous!! Please keep them coming and dont forget to update your own blog too!!


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly....can you even believe it???!!!  It was at their annual $1 sale.  It is cashmere too!!!

Sjensen....I have been lagging on my blog!  October into November has been so crazy for me!  I am going to get back into it though!!  Thanks so much for subscribing, and thank you for your compliment!


----------



## missbanff

^^If I find 100% cashmere ANYTHING in my size at Goodwill, I buy it. It's like wearing a cloud


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Ditto....and any of my moth eaten cashmere gets used as pajamas!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Another cute outfit, anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Sweetpea!  I had to change because I was burning up!!  Put on an A&G cashmere sweater


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Sweetpea! I had to change because I was burning up!! Put on an A&G cashmere sweater


 
Nice! How much was this one?


----------



## annemerrick

$33.50!!!  Expensive!


----------



## uchoiceus

wis3ly said:


> Anne..you love your converse jeans, huh?
> 
> How is the length? I rarely find jeans that are just right in length. They are always longer....



Indeed!  I have the same question. All  the time I am looking for the jeans that right in length, yet no satisfaction till now!
 Anybody know about this?


----------



## annemerrick

Nothing so fabulous today....but I will be doing manual labor later...so I had to be comfy!

Target shirt- $7
Wrangler jeans- $17
Converse tennies- $35 (I am so sad about these shoes because I love them so much, but thy are rubbing blisters on my heels!  I am hoping I will break them in!)


----------



## kinesis

Where has this thread been all my life!

I  it!

And I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who often pairs a $5 pair of op shop jeans with a $600 pair of heels. hehe

I'll definitely be posting and looking at everyone elses finds!


----------



## annemerrick

Cannot wait to see your goodies!  Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## uhkiwi

Anthropologie dress in the fitting room was $98 paid $10!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Uhkiwi - Very cute dress.


----------



## annemerrick

Uhkiwi...the dress is cute and loks comfy!  I am assuming that you bought it??!!

Going to my daughters Tgiving feast at school today.  I felt like wearing sweats...but had to look somewhat decent!

sweater- $1 thrift
white tank- $4 Target
Seven super flare jeans- $29 Buffalo Exchange

This outfit is somewhere earlier in this thread!!  I love the color of the sweater!


----------



## Ellapretty

I adore the colour of your sweater - what material is it? And I love the cut of your jeans - cute outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Ella...thank you! I think the sweater is acrylic!  It has no labels...so hard to tell!  I am a cashmere snob...and this feels really good, but I am not convinced that it is cashmere.  Thanks for the jeans compiment!  I was glad I could still squeeze into them!  I haven't worn them since I quit smoking, and I have put on a few pounds!!


----------



## QB Handbags

Wow! Somr of you are real creative with these outfits. Keep it coming.


----------



## uhkiwi

anne I love the super flares! yes I bought it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Cute outfit, Anne!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermes...I have missed you!  Where have you been lately??  Happy Tgiving to you as well!


----------



## annemerrick

A comfy outfit for today:
Mod-O-Dee top- under $2 thrift (the price is somewhere a few pages back)
JWLA leggings- $2.99 thrift (the buttons up the back are so cute!)
Converse- $35 Target...NOT really a bargain!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Uhkiwi...the dress is cute and loks comfy!  I am assuming that you bought it??!!
> 
> Going to my daughters Tgiving feast at school today.  I felt like wearing sweats...but had to look somewhat decent!
> 
> sweater- $1 thrift
> white tank- $4 Target
> Seven super flare jeans- $29 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> This outfit is somewhere earlier in this thread!!  I love the color of the sweater!




Cute top!


----------



## Dharmawaits

OMG ANNE!! I hope the Dallas Buffalo Exchange treats you well you deserve it! I work for Buffalo Exchange and you just totally made my day, finally getting to see what a customer can do with the items we buy was just incredible!! You have the cutest style!!


----------



## sands215

Please excuse my dirty mirror.

My outfit today....last day of work this week! Yay!

tunic - $6 thrift shop
leggings - $4.99 F21
velvet ballet flats - $5 Family Dollar
handbag - Treesje Geneva Clutch in Cherry


----------



## annemerrick

Dharmawaits said:


> OMG ANNE!! I hope the Dallas Buffalo Exchange treats you well you deserve it! I work for Buffalo Exchange and you just totally made my day, finally getting to see what a customer can do with the items we buy was just incredible!! You have the cutest style!!


 
Dharmawaits....as you can see by reading through this thread....the majority of my clothes are from BE.  I may as well work there because I am there so often!  I adore the staff at the Dallas Buffalo Exchange...to name a few....Allen, Denise, and Stevie are AMAZING!!  Thank you for the compliment on my style...I am getting older....but refusing to give in!


----------



## annemerrick

Sands 215...Too cute!  The color of the bag really POPS against the outfit!


----------



## missbanff

sands215 said:


> Please excuse my dirty mirror.
> 
> My outfit today....last day of work this week! Yay!
> 
> tunic - $6 thrift shop
> leggings - $4.99 F21
> velvet ballet flats - $5 Family Dollar
> handbag - Treesje Geneva Clutch in Cherry


 
Love the mix of high and low!


----------



## Dharmawaits

Oh Anne! Stop it with the old, two times I wanted to thump you in this thread. One the Free People yellow shirt that was actually one of my favorite and you asking if it  looked to young for you and I think you even said something about not wearing motorcycle boots, which REALLY made me want to thump you! I'm 39 I work for Buffalo Exchange which means I work with all twenty something. I felt like I shouldn't wear a lot of what they wore for the longest time. Then about a year in, it hit me the women who always stood out to me and even the younger girls were women who were in their forties or fifties and were still wearing cute, chic clothing. After two years of watching women and style at BE I've learned women in general who have self confidence no matter what they wore, we all admired. ALL OF US. I can't tell you how many times I hear an adorable women say, to a friend. "This is way to young for me!" The silliest things too. We have to stop putting limits on ourselves. Ok that's the end of my rant.....Just take it from someone who has watched women shop for almost three years we can wear anything we want. 

Oh and I'd kill my staff if they priced some of the stuff you get at those prices. The Pucci flats actually hurt my stomach!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks Dharma!  You made me feel better!!  On the pricing....it is sometimes obscene!  And then there are other times when I think..."what the heck??That is way too expensive!!"  To name a few ridiculous deals:

My Manolo maryjanes for $40!  Really???  That is ridiculous!

The Tod's bag for $65....OMG!!!!

Pucci skirt for $24....that was a shocker!!

I honestly have a hard time shopping ANYWHERE else now!  Only BE and thrift!  Anytime I see something cute at a regular store....I always think....but what if there is a $40 pair of Manolos waiting for me at BE!!!!

I have been ruined for regular shopping by Buffalo Exchange!


----------



## Dharmawaits

I wish I could type smaller, I've seen Manalo's for 24 in the Arizona store's. In our defense we try so hard to train on every designer and you turn your back for five seconds and a new buyer see's a great pair of shoe's can see it is quality and we call it safe pricing....I think it adds to the thrill of the hunt though. If you had say me buying 24 hours all day everyday. Well then, you'd get everything at a good price but not that good of a price! 

This is my favorite BE find right now. Brand new, she never carried it red (it is SO pretty in red!!) patent Fendi  bag like this one....http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/fendi-patent-shoulder-bag.html

After my discount and what we call buttons (reward system) I paid 68! We had it priced at 220.00.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^AAAAHHHhhhhhhh......that is GORGEOUS!!!  What a shocking deal! The manager at our store will get all flummoxed on some of the prices I get....but he always tells me that it's good to find that great deal every now and then because it keeps people coming back!
   I would love to own a BE store!  It has been my dream to have a second-hand store since I was a teenager!  Just being in the store with all of that wonderful used stuff makes me happy!  It is a good think I don't work there or I be spending my time and money in one place!
   AND....I think I need some "buttons"!!!!!


----------



## sands215

Thanks missbanff!  I always mix high & low.  My friends have pointed out that sometimes I have paid 3 or 4 times more for the bag or shoes than I paid for the outfit.

Thx Anne!  I rarely pay full retail for clothes now either.  I think if I had a BE near me, I would ALWAYS be there.  Oh, and I'm not that "young" either (mid 30s) and I too sometimes feel that I dress too young for my age.  Thanks Dharma, the pep talk for Anne also helped me.

Dharma, awesome score on that Fendi!


----------



## annemerrick

You and I are in the same age group!  Dharma too!!  Apparently....we dress ok (according to Dharma), so I am not going to give it any further thought!!


----------



## Dharmawaits

sands215 said:


> Thanks missbanff!  I always mix high & low.  My friends have pointed out that sometimes I have paid 3 or 4 times more for the bag or shoes than I paid for the outfit.
> 
> Thx Anne!  I rarely pay full retail for clothes now either.  I think if I had a BE near me, I would ALWAYS be there.  Oh, and I'm not that "young" either (mid 30s) and I too sometimes feel that I dress too young for my age.  Thanks Dharma, the pep talk for Anne also helped me.
> 
> Dharma, awesome score on that Fendi!



Anytime Sands! I wish you all could see it from my eyes and you really wouldn't give it a second thought. Think about it this way, what is more attractive. A woman who cares about what she is wearing and feels good wearing it. OR a woman so concerned if its age appropriate she pigeon holes herself into wearing well eventually nothing but jumpsuits I suppose. Start looking around, really looking. You'll see what I'm talking about!


----------



## sands215

You're right. When I seen a woman wearing an awesome outfit, I never really think about her age...just that she looks great. So I will stop worrying if something is "age appropriate" or not.


----------



## cupcakeheart

Aww, you guys look great! Personal style trumps youth any day, and y'all aren't exactly senior citizens to start with.

The leggings on the last page are adorable, anne, and those shoes are an awesome bargain, sands.


----------



## annemerrick

Ladies, ladies....found a super cute "purse" today!  It looks like it should be "down the rabbit hole", as it is tiny.....but I adore it and am going to use it for display in my closet one day!  It is a Ferragamo......and was $1.99, but was 40% off for a whopping $1.20!  How cute and tiny is it???!!!


----------



## sands215

^^It does look tiny but it's adorable and you can't beat that price!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^^Wow, great find anne!!


----------



## annemerrick

sands215 said:


> ^^It does look tiny but it's adorable and you can't beat that price!


 
The chain also doubles as a belt....or it can go crossbody, and it is only about 2 inches big!  I will never wear it, but it is darling!  Actually...my son put some $$$ in it today, and I grabbed it and ran into Blockbuster, and when I pulled the $$$ out of it, the guy at Bbuster told me that he liked my purse!!!  I wonder if he thought I was a nutjob???!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I just came by to gush over your Ferragamo 'purse-let' *anne* - how gorgeous is that precious piece??  Sounds like it's so tiny that it's barely there.

Love the unmistakable Ferragamo detailing - what a great little find!


----------



## wis3ly

LOVE that purse!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Straight-laced and wis3ly.....thank you so much!

Outfit for today:
Language tie-dye top-$11 (I think this is how much...I can't remember exactly!)
Leggings- $1 thrift
Boots- $22.50 Buffalo Exchange (I used a credit, so only paid $4.50)


----------



## mcoop13

Everyone looks great..keep the outifts coming!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit from my artist reception last night.....

Neiman Marcus vintage jacket free inherited from grandmother
Dolce and Gabanna halter dress $35 Maria's Closet (my BFF spotted it and said that is a must have - thanks Anne)
black opaque tights around $5 Target
black leather elbow length gloves gift from a friend
Stuart Weitzman ankle boots given to me by BFF
sterling and red jade earrings bartered with a friend
vintage red python handbag $60 (not a bargain) Dolly Python


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Here is an enlarged photo


----------



## ColdSteel

cowleyjennifer said:


> Here is an enlarged photo




Great outfit - I really love the vintage coat!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

cowleyjennifer said:


> Outfit from my artist reception last night.....
> 
> Neiman Marcus vintage jacket free inherited from grandmother
> Dolce and Gabanna halter dress $35 Maria's Closet (my BFF spotted it and said that is a must have - thanks Anne)
> black opaque tights around $5 Target
> black leather elbow length gloves gift from a friend
> Stuart Weitzman ankle boots given to me by BFF
> sterling and red jade earrings bartered with a friend
> vintage red python handbag $60 (not a bargain) Dolly Python


 
Super cute outfit!

Anne, I LOVE your latest bargain -- such a beautiful little bag! I wish I could find deals like that!


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny....you look gorgeous and the D&G dress is darling.

Hermes....I also LOVE the tiny bag!  It is so cute!!  Thank you!

I bought one of the most beautiful dresses I have ever seen yesterday for $1.40.  Vintage....no name.....but the BEST color!  I may wear it tomorrow night, if so I will post pics!  My camera is out of batteries and I keep forgetting to buy any.


----------



## olialm1

Sands215 I love that Treesje! & Cowley your outfit is supercute.


----------



## cupcakeheart

The pattern on that dress is great, jennifer!

I keep taking pictures of outfits and then not putting them up. But not today.

Dress, $8 from F21
Tights, $4 from Target
Socks, definitely a splurge at $13 from sockdreams.com, but they're super warm and long.
Frye boots, $25 from eBay.







Shirt, free from my boyfriend's ex-girlfriend's dad
Belt, $13 from F21
Jeans, $15 from Marshall's, plus steak knife, 50 cents from Target
Flats, $25 from Nine West.


----------



## wis3ly

Jenny! I love that outfit!!

Cupcake, your boyfriend's ex-girlfriend's dad?? WTF??? hahaha


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Wis3ly....I was thinking the same thing!!  Cupcake heart....you have to tell us more!!  Cute outfits though...I really like the first one....I could never pull it off, but you look darling!


----------



## ColdSteel

cupcake, your "steak knife" addition had me !


----------



## cupcakeheart

Whaaat, doesn't everyone get clothes from their BF'SE-GF'SDs? 
Yeah, the ex's dad lent it to him about 4 years ago for someone's Sweet 16 and it's way too big for him, so...new shirtdress for me. 

Thank you, anne! I felt a little self-conscious with that particular outfit, so validation is really welcome.

I probably should have added "Bic pen, 30 cents; 10-year-old brother hemming pants to fit him, free," Steel, but thank you.


----------



## Dharmawaits

I liked your outfit too! It looked super cute!! Is that Dan Auerbach on your avatar??


----------



## cupcakeheart

Thank you, Dharma!
And it sure is...I treasure and covet him the way many of the ladies on this forum do Louboutins or Birkins.



Cardigan, $13 from Banana Republic
AA shirt, $7ish from eBay
Skirt, $18 (full price!) from F21.







And my favorite part, milkshake necklace, $3 from Girlprops.


----------



## annemerrick

That necklace is too cute!  And i love the skirt, as well!


----------



## Sweetpea83

cupcakeheart- cute outfit!


----------



## Eldur

These are some awesome outfits! I haven't gone shopping at thrift stores for a while, I will have to get back to doing so as soon as this semester ends. Hopefully I can post some pics up on this site thread. I am planning to take pictures of all my clothes to put into my new iPhone app (Closet) and will be sure to take some outfit pics as well.


----------



## annemerrick

Eldur....I will look forward to seeing the pics!  The iphone app sounds so cool, although it may take forever for me to take pics of my clothes!!!!

I have been falling dismally short on the photo taking lately.  My camera is out of batteries and the ones I bought to replace didn't work, and I keep forgetting to buy more!


----------



## missbanff

Yes! I miss seeing my daily "Anne outfit", lol! Get with the program, woman.


----------



## annemerrick

I cannot understand why I have not been motivated!!!  Something about cold weather make me want to just wear sweats and UGGS...neither of which look very impressive!!!  Sorry to dissapoint.....be back soon!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Girlfriend take off those funky old sweats and Uggs and put something cute on.  You have a closet full of cute winter clothes to motivate you.  Chop, chop get to it.!

I suppose I can not talk since I have not posted anything in a while.  I have somewhere between 5 to 10  photos in my camera and I will starting posting them within the next couple of days.


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny....you know I can't wait to see!!!  I am just very tired lately!  It is possible I am just getting old!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Ugh! this camera takes such mediocre pictures!

Today I have...

H&M Blouse: Cost me $5 after I found a gift card for $34 in my old wallet! Navy blue and it has a bow and this sort of drapey thing going on.
J.Crew Cardigan: 18th birthday present... it has Czech glass buttons
Hot Topic pants: Bought ages ago on clearance... super cheap!
Marcus vintage coat: $10. From Thrift Town, of course. It's very Mad Men! I told myself "NO MORE COATS!" but sometimes, you just can't say no! It has an interesting texture to it. 
Burberry cashmere stole: Noooot a bargain, even on sale! I think it was $233 on sale... I bought it back in 05 and wish I could remember the regular price. I've gotten so much wear out of it!
Matastrasse Velvet Orlato pumps by Christian Louboutin: $60 at Crossroads, but $15 along with a skirt after trade credit got applied. 






(pardon the disaster; I've been packing for winter break!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that coat!


----------



## lovebeibei

a pic i took this past summer. i like how simple this outfit was
H&M..vest $25
express tank..i think i got it for free with one of their spend however much and get a tank free coupons
the limited necklace..$5
H&M skinnies..$20
guess pumps $40
Louis V. wasn't so much a bargain..but its an investment;D


----------



## Bobble

^ Wow, you look great.  Simple and Chic-I may have to head to H&M!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lovebeibei- very cute outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel....I love the coat and the shoes!!  Gorgeous!!!

Lovebeibei....your outfit is perfection!


----------



## wis3ly

ColdSteel said:


> Ugh! this camera takes such mediocre pictures!
> 
> Today I have...
> 
> H&M Blouse: Cost me $5 after I found a gift card for $34 in my old wallet! Navy blue and it has a bow and this sort of drapey thing going on.
> J.Crew Cardigan: 18th birthday present... it has Czech glass buttons
> Hot Topic pants: Bought ages ago on clearance... super cheap!
> Marcus vintage coat: $10. From Thrift Town, of course. It's very Mad Men! I told myself "NO MORE COATS!" but sometimes, you just can't say no! It has an interesting texture to it.
> Burberry cashmere stole: Noooot a bargain, even on sale! I think it was $233 on sale... I bought it back in 05 and wish I could remember the regular price. I've gotten so much wear out of it!
> Matastrasse Velvet Orlato pumps by Christian Louboutin: $60 at Crossroads, but $15 along with a skirt after trade credit got applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon the disaster; I've been packing for winter break!)


 
Man I'm jealous of your dorm room. Hardwood floors? For reals? Do you even have a roommate? GOSH


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly...I didn't even notice that or think of it being her dorm room!!  It is big and roomy...with nice floors!  Maybe I need to go back to school!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

My dorm was built in 1917 - nearly all the rooms are singles (you basically won't get a roomie unless you request one) and the wooden floors are divine! I'm in love with the tall ceilings, too!


----------



## cupcakeheart

Jeez, the only dorms at my school/apartments in the vicinity that don't have beige carpet have brown carpet, because the oldest buildings within five miles are from 1962. Hardwood would be amazing!


Dress, $12 from F21
AA Tights, $4 on eBay
you can't see the shoes, but, you know...flats from Nine West that will appear at some point. 






And a bonus picture of the patterns, cause I like both floral and sparkle very much.


----------



## annemerrick

OOOhhhhhh.....I also love sparkle!!  Great tights!!!

Well.....I"M BACK!!!  Finally got some batteries that work in my camera!  I had no idea that there are a special type of camera battery!!

Really what I am wearing today is not a huge bargain, but I am going to take this opportunity to show off my XMas present to myself!  A leather fringe vest by Rozae Nichols.  It was $750 at NM Last Call, discounted down to $130.  I couldn't resist!  I typically wouldn't wear it with what I have on, but this is only for modeling purposes!  I have tried it with a LBD.....it loked amazing, and also with jeans and a t-shirt!  ANyway.....it was expensive, but certainly not as expensive as it could have been.  My outfit for today is:
J. Crew cashmere sweater-$8 thrift
big necklace- $14 Buffalo Exchange
ODYN jeans- 1/2 price but still NOT A BARGAIN!!!!

2nd pic with my vest....3rd pic sucks but shows the back of the vest which I love because it is short.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, anne! Love the whole look!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Sweetpea!!  I just let Buffalo Exchange and scored the most gorgeous motorcycle jacket ever!  It is Etro, and was $87, but I traded some stuff, and didn't pay a dime!!  Pics below....


----------



## mystiach

kinesis said:


> Where has this thread been all my life!
> 
> I  it!
> 
> And I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who often pairs a $5 pair of op shop jeans with a $600 pair of heels. hehe
> 
> I'll definitely be posting and looking at everyone elses finds!



 I do that all the time... I went into Chanel the other day with an MJ bag, Prada heels, silk tee and wait for it --- 50 cent leggings (sort of crocheted... like Prada's knitted tights) from the op shop! The sales assistant said to me she liked my leggings  I had to leave the store I started to laugh so hard. Little did she know! Oh, and it was a genuine "I like that", not one of those snotty, "That is so disgusting" i like thats


----------



## mystiach

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much Sweetpea!!  I just let Buffalo Exchange and scored the most gorgeous motorcycle jacket ever!  It is Etro, and was $87, but I traded some stuff, and didn't pay a dime!!  Pics below....




^great colour! You're the bargain queen! I wish I was in America... BE sounds fabulous. I'm going next year sometime I must get together some spending money  It's so annoying how 99% of your great websites and stores won't post o'seas!


----------



## cupcakeheart

Both items of outerwear are delightful, Anne, and I love the first outfit as a unit.


----------



## mcoop13

Great jacket!


----------



## annemerrick

Mystiach....if you make it to Dallas, let me know!  I will take you shopping!!

Cupcakeheart & Mcoop.....Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, that color looks great on you!


----------



## ColdSteel

Great jacket! I love mixing my high-end or full-priced things with thrifted or cheap goodies. Chanel bag and Target dress... I like to laugh to myself when I do that.

What a wonderful jacket and a great color. Etro is certainly interesting... when I was trying on some jeans at NM (which is its own funny story) I saw this really ug-tastic patchwork coat in the dressing room. It looked like something from QVC and I wondered if someone had left it behind.
Nope. It was a $5000 jacket! I went back a few months later and it had been slashed to the FANTASTIC price of $3000!

Though I recently just sold them, my first pair of jeans were Burberry. They'd been marked down to $150 and I thought that was a pretty good price. They fit well and were flattering so I bought them. 
Turns out they'd been marked down AGAIN to $50!


----------



## uhkiwi

tried this dress at walmart from the miley cyrus x bcbg line ($20)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wow, cute dress, uhkiwi!


----------



## annemerrick

uhkiwi....I love tulle!  If I were just a little bit younger....I would own a tutu for sure!!  the dress is darling!


----------



## uhkiwi

^^ I love all the cute tutus at hot topic! the walmart dress is easier to wear - you know carrie bradshaw never stopped wearing her tutu!

*Sweetpea83* Thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

uhkiwi....I agree...Carrie pulled it off magnificently....not sure I could do the same!!!  I am tempted enery now and then though!


----------



## mystiach

annemerrick said:


> Mystiach....if you make it to Dallas, let me know!  I will take you shopping!!
> 
> Cupcakeheart & Mcoop.....Thank you!



 Oooee! Sounds fantastic. Looking like it's Europe again this year... Bring on 2011! I'm probably going to do a PhD or DMA in NY or NY state. Just a little closer than Australia     By the way, this is the best thread ever!  I am sure somebody must have already posted this, but Angelina Jolie has done similar things on several occasions...     http://www.stylelist.com/2007/06/14/angelina-jolie-wears-26-dress-to-mighty-heart-premiere/    and here's a better pic of the outfit...  http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/hqqxiHsPt9f/Cannes+A+Mighty+Heart+Premiere/PzGKzE0BLuw/Angelina+Jolie    Good enough for her, good enough for me!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That is so interesting!  I had no idea that AJ would wear thrifted clothes!  Although it does keep with her personality!  Thanks so much for posting....


----------



## Couture Coco

That's great to know! The dress she's wearing in the second link may not be thrift store because I read that it's vintage _Balmain_....
I'm a total vintage junkie too - nothing compares to the thrill of a great and unique find. I have had the most compliments when wearing these items.
Oh sorry going off topic just at the mention of vintage ...will post an outfit soon!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, ladies! Everyone is looking great! Anne, I love your latest bargains -- that jacket is amazing!


----------



## lovebeibei

i'm tempted to buy that carrie dress! how was the quality?


----------



## nillacobain

Not the best pic but ....

Dress: I think it was 20 &#8364; on sale 70% off (linen and sequins)
Shoes: 1 &#8364; (super comfy)
Bag: Celine Paris vintage envelope clutch


----------



## ColdSteel

Love the sequin detail and color! Got a better pic of bag?


----------



## nillacobain

ColdSteel said:


> Love the sequin detail and color! Got a better pic of bag?


 
Thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nillacobain- cute outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> nillacobain- cute outfit!


 
Thanks. I love that dress.


----------



## alyssa18

You guys seem like the experts on bargains. I'm looking for a website that sells designer heels for not tooo much $$$ or stores also.


----------



## lovebeibei

^dsw sometimes has some


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita with lovebeibei..


----------



## annemerrick

Looking good everybody! I am checking in from Canun which is why I have been MIA for the last few days!  I went to Zara here and had a blast!!  We have a Zara in Dallas, but I NEVER go to the mall....so it was all new to me!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^You lucky duck! Have fabulous trip and be sure to post all the wonderful bargains you found!

Merry Christmas, Anne!!


----------



## kcf68

Merry Christmas everyone... We must post our bargains we got for Christmas..


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Looking good everybody! I am checking in from Canun which is why I have been MIA for the last few days!  I went to Zara here and had a blast!!  We have a Zara in Dallas, but I NEVER go to the mall....so it was all new to me!




Did you have a great time in Cancun? WB! Looking forward to seeing more cute outfits! 

I need to check out Zara...


----------



## annemerrick

I am going to post some vacation shots shortly!  We had a really great time....I did a bit of shopping but not too much....although my DH thinks ANYTHING is too much!  I did get the most AMAZING pair of shoes at Zara.  Seriously....I am in love!  A couple of dresses there, as well!  I bought two darling embroidered Mexican bags, and a very funky artsy wood and turquoise bracelet!  I will try to take pics of it al to share....I missed you guys and your outfits!


----------



## DiorKiss

uhkiwi said:


> tried this dress at walmart from the miley cyrus x bcbg line ($20)


 
LOVING this! I don't regret ordering that black tutu from H&M anymore, it's about $30 but if it looks just as cute as this paired with a white top I'll keep it for sure!


----------



## sherryloh

Yes if you ladies haven't checked out zara, DO. I love anything zara. sizes run small so becareful if you buy without trying. Zara is trendy yet sophisticated and you won't have to worry on being on the worst dress list. Also affordable for the fabuloous cut, quality and up to date trends. 

Just bought 1 little black dress, 3 pairs of pants, 1 cardigan, 1 somple boat neck black tee, a silk purple ruffle front blouse, and a pair of peep toe patent high heeled pumps for USD 380. That is 8 items and this is not during a sale period.

If you have a store nearby do check it out. too bad they don't have an online store.


----------



## annemerrick

Ok....I am going to show off my XMas goodies and Mexico purchases here.  Hope you all enjoy.....

First up is my Forever 21 skirt which I absolutely adore.  The pic doesn't do it justice because it made it look shiny....it is actually very matte.  $29.00

Next....my Zara shoes from Mexico.  I cannot begin to describe how much I love these shoes!  They were $50 and well worth every penny!

My Xmas gift from my parents....Sam Edelman shoes from Buffalo Exchange.  These were $50, but thanks to the folks....I had a gift card!

Zara dress....love it! $50

Zara shirt/dress.....this is super cute on....the sleeves do a funky, flouncy thing!!  It can be worn as either a shirt, or a dress if I wear a slip underneath.


----------



## annemerrick

ANd a few more.....

Mexican messenger bags....$15 each

Gorgeous sweater from Buffalo Exchange....$43 (expensive! but so cute on).  Check out the leather buttons on the back!  I traded stuff....

Bib necklace....fabulous Xmas gift from my brother and SIL.

Wood/turquoise bracelet....$35 Mexico

And I think that is all f my vacation and xmas haul.  Nothing that is really a great bargain there....but definitely things that I love!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OH....and last but not least....my xmas gift from DH.  After all of the above....I didn't think he was getting me anything, but I got the "debutante" ring from Henri Bendel.  My kids say it looks like an aliens brain!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Hey girlfriend!  Glad you are back.  All of the pieces in your haul are fab, but ooh the bracelet is very cool......  Can't wait to see it all in person I will try to get by sometime this week or early next week.  Love ya.


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Your DH did good.  The ring has an unusual cool factor working.  Very artsy.


----------



## annemerrick

Hurry up Jenny!!  Cannot wait to see you....

Jenny...I love the ring!  He apparently told the saleslady, "My wife dresses very strange and likes vintage"!!!  This is what he got!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, wow great finds!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Hurry up Jenny!! Cannot wait to see you....
> 
> Jenny...I love the ring! He apparently told the saleslady, "My wife dresses very strange and likes vintage"!!! This is what he got!


 
:lolots:  dresses very strange..


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I laughed also!!!!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Hurry up Jenny!! Cannot wait to see you....
> 
> Jenny...I love the ring! He apparently told the saleslady, "My wife dresses very strange and likes vintage"!!! This is what he got!


 
Hey what ever works!  The ring is very unique and interesting...


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Well Anne, you know my DH thinks the same about me.  He refers to my outfits as "Jenny Outfits."  Go figure....


----------



## annemerrick

Got a comfy cheapie for today......

Cashmere thermal sweater- $8 Resale
F21 Jeggings- $1 Thrift
Pucci snowboots- $32


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Oh cool you finally wore them.  You look cute, comfy and warm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...very comfy...I love it!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love those Puccis!







Vintage YSL Rive Gauche coat - $6 Goodwill
Forever 21 skirt - $20
Aerie leggings with buttons on the side - $19, I think? They were on sale.
Louboutin flats... not a bargain! I've definitely gotten my wear out of them... so worth it!
Vintage Japan Airlines bag - Free, from Grandpa's garage. He got it when he used to fly first class. They used to give neat freebies!


----------



## annemerrick

I love it Coldsteel!!  Especially the vintage bag!  And the YSL, of course!  And the Louboutins.....it is all cute!


----------



## missbanff

ColdSteel said:


> Love those Puccis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage YSL Rive Gauche coat - $6 Goodwill
> Forever 21 skirt - $20
> Aerie leggings with buttons on the side - $19, I think? They were on sale.
> Louboutin flats... not a bargain! I've definitely gotten my wear out of them... so worth it!
> Vintage Japan Airlines bag - Free, from Grandpa's garage. He got it when he used to fly first class. They used to give neat freebies!


 
Great pic!!

Once I saw a YSL jacket at my Goodwill, but it was more of a suit jacket and I would have no place to wear it. 

Awesome finds!


----------



## ColdSteel

missbanff said:


> Great pic!!
> 
> Once I saw a YSL jacket at my Goodwill, but it was more of a suit jacket and I would have no place to wear it.
> 
> Awesome finds!



I LOVE suit jackets! Last time I was at Thrift Town, I broke my "no jackets" rule and came out with a gorgeous Zelda jacket (black with four gorgeous buttoned pockets) and an Yves Saint Laurent Variation blazer in this black and white tweedy fabric. I might wear the YSL today. 
The Zelda was a big surprise. I don't know too many people who have heard of them. My mom is a big fan of the suits. She purchased hers at Neiman Marcus back in the day for $600, iirc, so when I showed her the $8 jacket, she said "BUY IT. Do you KNOW how much those suits cost me?!"
She was the one who found the YSL blazer. It was sitting on the reshelving rack and she reached out to touch it to see if the fabric was soft. In doing so, she revealed the tag! It was pricier ($15) but it's a very well-fitted blazer AND it's soft!

I like to wear suit jackets with skinny jeans.


----------



## jeh3v

Out shopping, trying to stay warm! 






Ruffle tank: New York and Co., $7.99
Cardigan: New York and Co. $7.99
Woven Belt: New York and Co., $9.99
Skinny Jeans: Earl jeans from Ross, $14.99
Boots: Coach, not really a bargain but I did get them 50% off plus an additional 25% off.


----------



## grayxie

annemerrick said:


> Hurry up Jenny!!  Cannot wait to see you....
> 
> Jenny...I love the ring!  He apparently told the saleslady, "My wife dresses very strange and likes vintage"!!!  This is what he got!



:lolots: I love that ring! I almost got it myself.


----------



## annemerrick

I cannot beleive you got those jeans at Ross!  Great outfit jeh3v!


----------



## jeh3v

^Anne, thanks!  I'm going to try to make it a point to post in here more often!


----------



## kcf68

I've had trouble loading my pictures.  I got this really cute cap sleeve CK dress/tunic.  $4.99 will go great with my leggings.  Hopefully this works.  I trying to load more pictures.... Really need a full length mirror so I can just wear the outfits...


----------



## grayxie

Did you get that at a Tj Maxx/Marshall's? I've been finding some really cute CK dresses for work there, but not at a price that good lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Wow, great find, kcf68!


----------



## kcf68

grayxie said:


> Did you get that at a Tj Maxx/Marshall's? I've been finding some really cute CK dresses for work there, but not at a price that good lol!


 
No! I dropped stuff off at the Goodwill and wandered and I got a whole lotta stuff... Will be posting more pictures soon... Not as fantastic as Anne's outfits because I don't have her figure to wear high end stuff.  My friend calls Goodwill (Goodys) and Salvation Army (Sally's) for nick name.


----------



## lovebeibei

^good deal!


----------



## kcf68

Okay, Pictures may be working! Cute handbag.. Real leather Nordstrom private label.. $5.99..


----------



## annemerrick

WoW!!!  That bag is gorgeous!!!!  I cannot believe it was $5.99!!  I like the CK tunic, as well.  I haven't been to a thrift store in AGES!!!

KCF....thanks for the sweet compliment about my figure!!

I ws in NYC for a couple of days and got a few really cute things...I will try to post photos as soon as I can get batteries for my camera!

One thing I did get was the Christopher Kane for Topshop alligator dress. I wanted this when it first came out many months ago, but they sold out quickly and were selling on Ebay for ridiculous sums.  I was hanging with my SIL, when I spied in her duffel bag....the dress!!  I immediately asked her about it and she told me she had gotten it on sale for $20 the week before.  The next day she took me to Topshop, and all of the sale items were buy one get one free.  So I bought a gorgeous pair of shoes marked down from $135 to $40, and I got the CK dress for FREE!!  I was so excited!!!! I stole a pic off the internet of the Topshop shoes/dress....the ones I got are identical to the blue....but mine are black!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> Okay, Pictures may be working! Cute handbag.. Real leather Nordstrom private label.. $5.99..





Holy cow.....great deal...and it's cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, those heels look great!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, I can't to hear about your NYC adventure.  I really like the shoes.  The dress is very interesting and would to see it on.  I miss  you my friend.  We have to get together next week.  I forgot to tell you that I found a Kooba handbag at BE over the holidays when you were in Mexico for $58.  I had no money but I talked my dad into purchasing it for my mom.  I will take a picture of it and post it.  It is really cute.  Take care and see you soon.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

annemerrick said:


> OH....and last but not least....my xmas gift from DH.  After all of the above....I didn't think he was getting me anything, but I got the "debutante" ring from Henri Bendel.  My kids say it looks like an aliens brain!!



That ring is sick!!!!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> WoW!!! That bag is gorgeous!!!! I cannot believe it was $5.99!! I like the CK tunic, as well. I haven't been to a thrift store in AGES!!!
> 
> KCF....thanks for the sweet compliment about my figure!!
> 
> I ws in NYC for a couple of days and got a few really cute things...I will try to post photos as soon as I can get batteries for my camera!
> 
> One thing I did get was the Christopher Kane for Topshop alligator dress. I wanted this when it first came out many months ago, but they sold out quickly and were selling on Ebay for ridiculous sums. I was hanging with my SIL, when I spied in her duffel bag....the dress!! I immediately asked her about it and she told me she had gotten it on sale for $20 the week before. The next day she took me to Topshop, and all of the sale items were buy one get one free. So I bought a gorgeous pair of shoes marked down from $135 to $40, and I got the CK dress for FREE!! I was so excited!!!! I stole a pic off the internet of the Topshop shoes/dress....the ones I got are identical to the blue....but mine are black!


 

How is it still in TopShop and on sale when it's suppose to be sold out??


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly said:


> How is it still in TopShop and on sale when it's suppose to be sold out??


 
I am assuming there was a second shipment????  Either way....there were lots of them!  Even now if you look on Ebay it will say, "completely sold out"!!!!


----------



## wis3ly

^^Oh man..I wish I was close to a TopShop...


----------



## annemerrick

YOu know what really sucks....when you have on a cute, cheap outfit that you want to show off, and your camera isn't working!!!!!


----------



## Bobble

^Boooooo!!!  

Thats why I love my crappy Iphone pix.  They may be crappy, but it always works!  Ohh, which reminds me.  I just score a Express dress at a ridic. low price from the store.  I will try and upload it now


----------



## Bobble

I got this from express yesterday.  It was $23.99 (orig. 79.99) .  It is fully lined and fits like a glove!  I plan to pair it with a pop of color in the form of a red belt, or red cardigan and neutral shoes.  When its fully styled I will
 post pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous dress, Bobble!! (I agree..a red cardigan would look great with it!)


----------



## kcf68

Bobble said:


> I got this from express yesterday. It was $23.99 (orig. 79.99) . It is fully lined and fits like a glove! I plan to pair it with a pop of color in the form of a red belt, or red cardigan and neutral shoes. When its fully styled I will
> post pics.


 
Pretty!  Does fit you like a glove....It was meant for you...


----------



## Bobble

^ It was, it Was!  The price fit like a glove too! :: swoons::


----------



## annemerrick

Bobble....the dress looks fantastic!  Would look great with hot pink, as well!!!


----------



## wis3ly

Bobble said:


> I got this from express yesterday. It was $23.99 (orig. 79.99) . It is fully lined and fits like a glove! I plan to pair it with a pop of color in the form of a red belt, or red cardigan and neutral shoes. When its fully styled I will
> post pics.


 
GORGE


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Bobble - super cute!


----------



## Bobble

Thank you ladies!!  All of your outfits inspired me to brave the sale rack!  Hot pink would be interesting-I will try it, perhaps it will make it more casual!


----------



## plumaplomb

I am all about braving the sale racks!! I can't brave the prices at other racks lol

That Express dress is hot.


----------



## annemerrick

FINALLY....I am back with a photo!!!

Crochet cardigan- $.80 Thrift
F21 skinnies- $12 
Amanda SMith boots- $25 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## annemerrick

So excited to be wearing my Topshoop dress.....

Christopher Kane for Topshop alligator dress- FREE (well, kind of!  It was buy one get one free, and I bought a pair of shoes that had been marked down from $135 to $40, then got the dress for FREE!!!)
Sweater- $35 SteinMart
Amanda Smith boots- $25 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne - both your outfits are cute


----------



## Bobble

anne-Good to see the camera working!  I love the C.Kane T as a dress.  Very cute!


----------



## ColdSteel

Lovely outfits, ladies! I went to Thrift Town with my mom today. I've trained her well - we can walk through NM, Nordstrom, outlets, and even Marshalls and not pick up a thing because we can find equally nice things pretty inexpensively. Today she grabbed a periwinkle zip-up talbots cardigan and a wool J.Crew skirt for $13. I saw a pair of Lily Pulitzer sandals that were there the last time I was there marked down half-off to $20! Original price from footcandy - $228. They look like they've been worn once! I'll have to grab some pictures when I decide to unwrap myself from the sofa.


----------



## uhkiwi

annemerrick said:


> I ws in NYC for a couple of days and got a few really cute things...I will try to post photos as soon as I can get batteries for my camera!
> 
> One thing I did get was the Christopher Kane for Topshop alligator dress. I wanted this when it first came out many months ago, but they sold out quickly and were selling on Ebay for ridiculous sums.  I was hanging with my SIL, when I spied in her duffel bag....the dress!!  I immediately asked her about it and she told me she had gotten it on sale for $20 the week before.  The next day she took me to Topshop, and all of the sale items were buy one get one free.  So I bought a gorgeous pair of shoes marked down from $135 to $40, and I got the CK dress for FREE!!  I was so excited!!!! I stole a pic off the internet of the Topshop shoes/dress....the ones I got are identical to the blue....but mine are black!



I am so jelly, love the shoes and wish I had a topshop to get that gator dress!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

DiorKiss said:


> LOVING this! I don't regret ordering that black tutu from H&M anymore, it's about $30 but if it looks just as cute as this paired with a white top I'll keep it for sure!



would love to see your H&M tutu!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much everyone for the dress love!!!  Coldsteel...cannot wait to see the shoes!  My outfit for today:
crochet sweater- FREE....my Nana made this for me probably 20 years ago!
white t-shirt- $4 (???)
vintage bell bottoms- $.30 (they were $.99, but I guess noone wanted them, so they made it to the 70% off sale at the thrift store!  They are a perfect fit!!)

Jenny....will I ever see you again???  Miss you....

Once I saw the pic...I didn't love it, so I changed!  

Club Monaco cashmere sweater- ????  I got this on sale in HK, and cannot remember , but I am guessing around $50!


----------



## kcf68

^^ Like the Crochet sweater but I think it needs another color but white to pop it.  I love the sweater and the jeans..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anne, love the brown sweater..so cute!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you, thank you! Kcf..I think you are right about the shirt color!


----------



## ColdSteel

At anne's request, my Lilly Pulitzer sandals. My newest worn-once-and-thrifted treasure!







They still had the shoebox complete with $228 footcandy price tag. They were priced at $40 the last time I was there but they were marked down to $20! too good to pass up. They can wait for sunny weather


----------



## wis3ly

ColdSteel said:


> At anne's request, my Lilly Pulitzer sandals. My newest worn-once-and-thrifted treasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still had the shoebox complete with $228 footcandy price tag. They were priced at $40 the last time I was there but they were marked down to $20! too good to pass up. They can wait for sunny weather


 
I remember seeing the same exact pair at Marshalls last summer for $49!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Those sandals are beautiful Coldsteel.

Anne - I love those jeans - the wash and cut look so good!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you Ella!  I thought that for 30 cents....I couldn't go wrong!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coldsteel- those sandals are really cute!


----------



## ColdSteel

Thanks ladies!

I can't get over your 30-cent jeans, anne! What can you get for 30 cents nowadays? A gumball and a nickel?


----------



## envyme

I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvve the CK dress! I just called Top Shop NY, and they have more in stock; however, they do not do charge sends. :cry: I'm in freakin' Maryland!! Ugh!!!



annemerrick said:


> So excited to be wearing my Topshoop dress.....
> 
> Christopher Kane for Topshop alligator dress- FREE (well, kind of!  It was buy one get one free, and I bought a pair of shoes that had been marked down from $135 to $40, then got the dress for FREE!!!)
> Sweater- $35 SteinMart
> Amanda Smith boots- $25 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## annemerrick

I truly wish I had bought more!!!  Like a bunch more....If I had spent $100, I could have gotten 10 dresses.  I would have loved to have been able to supply a few people with this dress!!!


----------



## annemerrick

ColdSteel said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I can't get over your 30-cent jeans, anne! *What can you get for 30 cents nowadays? A gumball and a nickel?*





*True that!!!  Not much else!*


----------



## annemerrick

Happy Monday Ladies.....
  Took a friend to Buffalo Exchange yesterday, and I swear even if you go in every day, you would never see all of the treasures that they have!  I saw the most gorgeous tooled leather bag that I was dying to buy....but it was on hold 4 times!  That's right....4 other people have to decide they don't want it for it to be mine!  When I first arrived, I looke at the handbag rack, and the below Gucci bag wasn't there....but I checked again before I left, and it had just been put on the floor!!  It is exactly what I was looking for in a messenger bag.  So without further ado...let me present my outfit for today:

Zara top- $50 (not really a bargain, but I can wear as a dress also.  Love it!)
Leggings- $5 Ross
Vintage Frye boots- $5 Thrift
Vintage Gucci Jackie-O bag- *$30 *Buffalo Exchange

Not sure that I am loving these boots with this outfit....going to look for a change of footwear!

**EDIT**Change of footwear....vintage Chanel motorcycle boots....$60 secondhand


----------



## ColdSteel

Love love love that dress and bag!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Coldsteel!  I love the top also...it looks great with bare legs....and gladiator type shoes!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love your new bag, Anne -- it is fabulous! You always find the most amazing deals!

I found a black Chanel evening bag at a consignment shop over the weekend. It was an amazing bargain, but not nearly as great as your Gucci bag. I also found a Lafayette 148 suit for $37, originally close to $1000!


----------



## jclr

Bobble said:


> I got this from express yesterday.  It was $23.99 (orig. 79.99) .  It is fully lined and fits like a glove!  I plan to pair it with a pop of color in the form of a red belt, or red cardigan and neutral shoes.  When its fully styled I will
> post pics.



Great dress!  I think it would also look great with a Crayola green cardigan--any bold color, really.


----------



## annemerrick

jclr....you are right....any bright color will look great with that dress!  

Outfit for today:
Laureate Lane sweater- $8 thrift (I wish the details could be more visible...this sweater is gorgeous!)
White giant t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Silence & Noise skinny jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
Wedges- $50 On Pedder shoe store in HK

AND....I was able to get the tooled leather bag that I so desperately wanted!  It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> jclr....you are right....any bright color will look great with that dress!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> Laureate Lane sweater- $8 thrift (I wish the details could be more visible...this sweater is gorgeous!)
> White giant t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Silence & Noise skinny jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> Wedges- $50 On Pedder shoe store in HK
> 
> AND....I was able to get the tooled leather bag that I so desperately wanted! It is gorgeous!!!


 
OOO..I love the handbag!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love it!  It is breattaking!!  I am currently using it for decoration in my house!!!!  Thank you.....


----------



## Bobble

annemerrick said:


> jclr....you are right....any bright color will look great with that dress!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> Laureate Lane sweater- $8 thrift (I wish the details could be more visible...this sweater is gorgeous!)
> White giant t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Silence & Noise skinny jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> Wedges- $50 On Pedder shoe store in HK
> 
> AND....I was able to get the tooled leather bag that I so desperately wanted! It is gorgeous!!!


 

The sweater is amazing-is it warm? 

JCLR-Your right!  I was leaning towards Pink or Green, b/c I thought red may make me look like part of a wedding party.  Thank you!


----------



## dmitchell15

Anne,

cute bag. How did you manage to get a bag that was on hold 4 times? All four people turned it down? 

Also, I love your sweater. It is very pretty. You have a lovely fashion sense!


----------



## annemerrick

Bobble....it will be in the 60's. low 70's here today....so perfect for this kind of weather!

dmitchell....I couldn't believe that all 4 people turned it down either!!!  I think also what might have happened is that they didn't answer the phone.  You only get one chance!  So if there was no reply..they move on to the next person.  I was shocked when I called and they told me to come and get it!!!  Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, love both of those latest looks..adorable!


I wish it was cold still...not liking that it's warming up here..


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Sweetpea!  I love weather that is in the 60's, low 70's, because then you can wear both kinds of clothes!!!!

Today I am feeling a little bit country you'll!!!

Custo Barcelona shirt- $1.20 thrift
Gap denim jacket- $1.99 thrift
Sass&Bide skinnies- $9 Buffalo Exchange
MK boots- $25 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## BagsRmyLife

THOSE BOOTS ARE AMAZING!! I've been searching high and low for a round toe - cognac color boots. And by MK! YOU KILL ME!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much!  I really love them too!!!

Today I am wearing:
Maje shirt- $5 (bought at sample sale probably 10 years ago!)
jeans- $20 Dot's
shoes- $50 Zara....(oh, how I love these!)
feather necklace $3.80 F21 (crappy pic....)


----------



## missbanff

^^Aaaahhhh! I used to work for Dots' corporate!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^So funny!!  I had never ever been in a store.  My son was at Gamestop and there was one next door, so I decided to browse!!  Found these jeans and I LOVE them!!!  Here I am who buys most of my stuff at thrift shops, and I was a Dot's snob!!!  Not anymore!!!


----------



## annemerrick

I had to tone it down today, as it would have seemed that I had two heads growing off of my shoulders when I picked up the kids from school.  I am guessing these jeans were a bit too wild!

Banana Republic sweater- $1.20 (I think....it is somewhere in this thread)
F21 jeans- $12
Gucci shoes-$28


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, I thought your outfit looked fab and fashion forward. Remember you were in the land of mom jeans, puffy vests, and holiday sweaters so what do they know about fashion .

Hello everyone, long time no post so here goes.......

outfit from sometime in December

Converse skinnies $17.50 Target (Finally got them and they are as cute as pictured on Anne)
embroidered western shirt free from BF (thanks Anne)
Larry Mayham lizards free given to me by my mom
soft green corduroy jacket a couple of dollars UGM thrift store


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Here is an outfit from a wake I attended in late November and then I went to a friends birthday party. For those of you wondering I did wear a shawl to cover my back at the wake, but lost it once I arrived at the party.

Charcoal Free People dress $20 Marshalls
Nude CL pumps $80 Buffalo Exchange ( not a bargain, but a bargain)
red vintage python handbag $60 Dolly Python


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Holiday party outfit from December

Zara ruffle blouse under $10 Buffalo Exchange
vintage black vest under $10 Buffalo Exchange
black Trina Turk slacks $10
Gucci flats $75
red vintage python bag


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Bigger photo of holiday outfit


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit from three day artshow in December

embroidered sweater around $20 Buffalo Exchange
white tank around $5 Target
silver leggings under $10 Target
camel Greye boots $19 Vantage Shoe Warehouse (originally  $495)


----------



## cowleyjennifer

oops forgot the pic...


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Another outfit from 3 day artshow....

Gray handpainted Raggy Tee free DIY
white tee $1.99 Thrift Town
black catsuit I have had it so long I don't remember the price
black Unlisted wedge boots around $40 DSW
black beret around $30  street vendor in Paris, France


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Here are two oufits from December .....

I love this dress so much I wore it again a  week later but differently

black shift  dress free from BF
black beret
hot pink Juicy Couture tights around $10 Marshalls
black Frye boots on loan  from BF

black shift dress again
coffee Wolford tights around $20 Marshalls
black Stuart Weisman ankle boots free from BF
brown vintage handbag free inherited from grandmother


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny....there are so many things I love, but let me start with the pink tights....so cute!  But I love the Wolford tights too!!!!  The dress looks great....did I give that to you???

Of course I love your raggy t's, and I love the way you are wearing it above.  I also really like the Free People dress with the CL's....they are fabulous!!!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Party outfit from November....

Ingwa Melero halter top $80 something at Gregory's (not a bargain but a bargain and super cute and very flattering)
Levi's slouchy skinnies around $15 Buffalo Exchange
Larry Mayham lizards free from mom
vintage cape around $20 The Rose Garden
green embroidered Garrigue & Jarossay bag Mother's Day gift from hubby from Buffalo Exchange


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Larger photos of previous oufit....


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Same as before....


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, yes you did give me that dress and thanks for the compliments.  More to come....... so stay tuned......trying to catch up.......


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Outfit from December....

Custo Barcelona dress $40 something on sale from Custo Barcelona
black catsuit
Greye boots $20 or so Vantage Shoe Warehouse
hot pink vintage dangle ball earrings around $10 Zola's


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Oops forgot photo....


----------



## bluejinx

ok. bought a few great skirts today! at least I think they are great. Dont have a way to take a pic of myself right now. but here are the skirts! The first one is a nygard brand skirt, tag says 88.00. the second one is layered shear organza with embroidery tag says 148.00 nygard collection brand and the third one is bianca nygard silk skirt 208 on the tag and they were all marked down to 10.99 each and buy two get one free! so 22.00 for three skirts! all go to just an inch below my knee


----------



## bluejinx

I also love this black and purple one! With the onyx stones stitched on! Got this one at the Bay for 50% off the lowest price. so i paid 16.37 for this skirt retailing for over 300.00!


----------



## bluejinx

and this one was also from the nygard outlet. 10.99 regular 88.00. so now its time to pack  and head to new york tomorrow! hope you guys enjoyed my bargain purchases today!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> So excited to be wearing my Topshoop dress.....
> 
> Christopher Kane for Topshop alligator dress- FREE (well, kind of!  It was buy one get one free, and I bought a pair of shoes that had been marked down from $135 to $40, then got the dress for FREE!!!)
> Sweater- $35 SteinMart
> Amanda Smith boots- $25 Buffalo Exchange




I love all your outfits! i however REALLY REALLY REALLY am in love with your boot and shoe collection! a pair of YSL shoes you had early early on in this thread still dance around my head! May i ask how big your footwear collection is? I want to phone up this buffalo exchange, find out what they have in my size and have them shipped to canada for me!


----------



## Dharmawaits

Geez, what cute outfit combo's!  BE is on facebook you both should send in some of your pictures. I know for me, customers like you make my job worth it! Bluejinx, love the skirts! Really look like Anthropologie, one of my favorite stores.


----------



## bluejinx

Dharmawaits said:


> Geez, what cute outfit combo's!  BE is on facebook you both should send in some of your pictures. I know for me, customers like you make my job worth it! Bluejinx, love the skirts! Really look like Anthropologie, one of my favorite stores.


the skirts look so long in the pictures, but they arent! im 5 foot 3 and they all fall just an inch or two below my knee! 

I keep hearing about Anthropologie but never been. wonder if they are around here in Canada. maybe this week in NY I'll hit one!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

cowleyjennifer said:


> Here is an outfit from a wake I attended in late November and then I went to a friends birthday party. For those of you wondering I did wear a shawl to cover my back at the wake, but lost it once I arrived at the party.
> 
> Charcoal Free People dress $20 Marshalls
> Nude CL pumps $80 Buffalo Exchange ( not a bargain, but a bargain)
> red vintage python handbag $60 Dolly Python



Love the dress!!


----------



## annemerrick

bluejinx said:


> I love all your outfits! i however REALLY REALLY REALLY am in love with your boot and shoe collection! a pair of YSL shoes you had early early on in this thread still dance around my head! May i ask how big your footwear collection is? I want to phone up this buffalo exchange, find out what they have in my size and have them shipped to canada for me!


 

Hey Bluejinx....I love the skirts....they are all beautiful, and what great deals!  I love to wear skirts....just waiting for summer!  Hope you have a great time in New York.  As for the shoes....I have an obscene amount!  I am thinking it is probably around 200 pairs!  I have a hard time getting rid of shoes...so I have pairs that I have had for many years!  Hopefully my girls will wear the same size shoe as me!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Well...we made it to page 2!!!  So I figured I better step it up today with something REALLY inexpensive!!!!

Free People t-shirt- $3.75 Buffalo Exchange
VIntage bell-bottoms- $.30 Thrift
cardigan- $7.00 Target

Have a happy day everyone....hope to see some pics!


----------



## annemerrick

Yoohoo....anyone out there????!!!!

Please feel free to let me know if my outfit for today looks ridiculous!!

Sweater- Express $29.99
White t-shirt- $1 thrift
Nanette Lepore skirt- $2.80 thrift
tights- $5 Ebay
shoes- $50 Zara


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Yoohoo....anyone out there????!!!!
> 
> Please feel free to let me know if my outfit for today looks ridiculous!!
> 
> Sweater- Express $29.99
> White t-shirt- $1 thrift
> Nanette Lepore skirt- $2.80 thrift
> tights- $5 Ebay
> shoes- $50 Zara


LOVE THE SHOES! I always love ALL your outfits, but I have to tell you. Its a VERY good thing I know your shoe size is not an 8.5 or you might have to worry about an international thief flying to the states to break into your house and rob you of your shoes!!! (lol, im kidding, though man would I die a happy girl in your shoe closet. it seems close to what I imagine heaven to be!!)

My resolution is to go get a full length mirror in the next couple of weeks and start posting pictures here myself. Hopefully my typing that out for the entire forum to see will give me some added incentive to follow through!


----------



## envyme

Anne, all of the items are great; however, I do not like the skirt with that outfit.



annemerrick said:


> Yoohoo....anyone out there????!!!!
> 
> Please feel free to let me know if my outfit for today looks ridiculous!!
> 
> Sweater- Express $29.99
> White t-shirt- $1 thrift
> Nanette Lepore skirt- $2.80 thrift
> tights- $5 Ebay
> shoes- $50 Zara


----------



## kcf68

Yes the skirt itself should be a center focus and I think the sweater kinda  overwhelms it.  But I still love your outfits Anne... No offense....


----------



## annemerrick

Envyme and kcf68.....No offense ever taken!!!!  I love the skirt, but it seeme so dressy for the day.  Hence the sweater....to dress it down!!!  Posting here allows me to make fashion mistakes....because most days you guys are the only ones that see me (well....and the people at Sbucks!!!).  Thank you so much for your comments!!!!!

Bluejinx....I am so looking forward to your pics!!  And thanks for the shoe compliments....I am a sucker for shoes!!!!


----------



## kcf68

Maybe a shorter sweater or jacket.  Like a girly type to go with that skirt...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I had on a leather jacket...but it seemed so predictable!!!  I will definitely play around with it!  Thank you


----------



## juneping

annemerrick - i was thinking the tight..solid opaque black tight might be a better color. i think what you have on are fine.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks June....will try the solid black!  Thank you for the suggestion!!!  It is hard to tell from the pic, but the tights that I have on are a heather grey sweater type of tight.


----------



## envyme

annemerrick said:


> Envyme and kcf68.....No offense ever taken!!!!  I love the skirt, but it seeme so dressy for the day.  Hence the sweater....to dress it down!!!  Posting here allows me to make fashion mistakes....because most days you guys are the only ones that see me (well....and the people at Sbucks!!!).  Thank you so much for your comments!!!!!
> 
> Bluejinx....I am so looking forward to your pics!!  And thanks for the shoe compliments....I am a sucker for shoes!!!!


----------



## cupcakeheart

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks so much!  I really love them too!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> Maje shirt- $5 (bought at sample sale probably 10 years ago!)
> jeans- $20 Dot's
> shoes- $50 Zara....(oh, how I love these!)
> feather necklace $3.80 F21 (crappy pic....)



Okay, I'm like a week late to this particular party, but I LOVE this outfit! The shirt is cute, the jeans are surprisingly awesome, the shoes are fabulous (as usual), and the necklace is adorable and different.
All the other outfits were great too, I just wanted to give that one a shoutout.


And I am pledging to wear something other than the same 5 dresses over and over and then take pictures, so expect some contributions in the next few weeks.


----------



## annemerrick

Cupcake Heart....I cannot wait to see your outfits, and thank you for the compliment!


----------



## vikisud21

What a nice outfit and its not much costly too. 
You are lucky to have such a collection.


----------



## airborne

love the boots...



cowleyjennifer said:


> Same as before....


----------



## sands215

*LOVE* this thread!!! Just wanted to share the outfit I wore today to the office (casual day).

skinny jeans - around $15???
black turtleneck - $4 (Ross)
sweater vest - $2 (thrift shop)
necklaces $2 ($1 each)

Not bargain items but still got them on sale:

Michael Kors booties
Treesje Geneva clutch in Cherry


----------



## annemerrick

Oh...WOW!!!  Super cute outfit!  I love grey....thrift stores, and a handbag that adds a pop of color!  That is my kind of outfit!


----------



## kcf68

sands215 said:


> *LOVE* this thread!!! Just wanted to share the outfit I wore today to the office (casual day).
> 
> skinny jeans - around $15???
> black turtleneck - $4 (Ross)
> sweater vest - $2 (thrift shop)
> necklaces $2 ($1 each)
> 
> Not bargain items but still got them on sale:
> 
> Michael Kors booties
> Treesje Geneva clutch in Cherry


 
Very cute put together outfit.... Welcome please post more!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Not the cutest outfit....but did want to share the sweater and ring!  WOuld have been cuter with my Frye boots, but I was getting dressed with the Uggs on, and couldn't bare to be parted!

Vince sweater- $3 thrift
white t- under $5 thrift
Silence& Noise jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
two-finger ring- $3.80 F21


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> WOuld have been cuter with my Frye boots, but I was getting dressed with the Uggs on, and couldn't bare to be parted!



lol. we have all been there. today uggs are going to win out and i am going to wear them at work all day! too tired cold and sick to care what i look like today. so uggs win!


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx....I hope you feel better!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

And for today....
Grey vince t-shirt- $13 Buffalo Exchange- traded stuff so didn't have to pay
Sienna Studios leather jacket- $60 Buffalo Exchange- traded stuff so didn't have to pay!
White AG jeans- $11 Off Saks
Black Chanel flats- $27 Buffalo Exchange
Brushed silver cross ring- $3.80 F21


----------



## Sjensen

Oh why or why can't there be a Buffalo Exchange in Southern California. annemerrick - do you know of any good stores that are comparable to BE in price and treasures? BTW - Love the Chanel flats


----------



## annemerrick

Are you close to LA???  Many years ago, I went to  store in Burbank called, "That's a Wrap" which had clothes from movie/tv sets.  It was very reasonably priced nd had some cool stuff!!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne - Love it!  You you comfy and effortlessly stylish.


----------



## Sjensen

annemerrick said:


> Are you close to LA???  Many years ago, I went to  store in Burbank called, "That's a Wrap" which had clothes from movie/tv sets.  It was very reasonably priced nd had some cool stuff!!!


Im not that far from LA, about 70 miles away. Im in the area between Riverside and San Diego County.  We have an Urban Exchange in my area but never see anything like Chanel there.


----------



## sands215

Thank you ladies for the comments on my last post.

Anne - love your outfit today, especially those Chanel flats!  I have seen those 2-finger rings but thought it might be uncomfortable to wear.  How do you like it? 


This is Saturday's outfit:

blouse - $7.99 (local store)
skinny jeans - $15 (Ross)
boots - $30 (endless.com)
bag - Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki (not bargain)








and today's.

blouse - $5 (local store)
Ralph Lauren skirt - $25 (Marshall's)
Marc Fisher pumps - $10 (Ross)
black tights - $4 (Ross)
bag - RM MAC (not bargain)






Hmm...think I need to add color to my wardrobe!


----------



## kcf68

Sjensen said:


> Im not that far from LA, about 70 miles away. Im in the area between Riverside and San Diego County. We have an Urban Exchange in my area but never see anything like Chanel there.


 
There is one in Seal Beach (Long beach) area.


----------



## Sjensen

OMG !! I just googled Buffalo Exchange and there are two in San Diego, (I happen to work in SD County) and also one in the OC (where Im originally from) woohoo. Guess where im going this weekend??? But I am bummed because yesterday I was right by one in San Diego and I could have gone there to cheer me up after I got poked and probed at the drs office!!


----------



## gemrock

Sjensen said:


> OMG !! I just googled Buffalo Exchange and there are two in San Diego, (I happen to work in SD County) and also one in the OC (where Im originally from) woohoo. Guess where im going this weekend??? But I am bummed because yesterday I was right by one in San Diego and I could have gone there to cheer me up after I got poked and probed at the drs office!!


 
OMG ditto Sjensen. I just googled and see they are in LV, Chicago and NYC! I'm hitting all 3 cities next month!


----------



## annemerrick

Sands...the two finger rings are not uncomfortable at all.  They allow you to keep the distance that you normally keep between those two fingers.  I love your Ross jeans....it is a great place to shop for trendy jeans.  Both outfits look very cute!

Sjensen & Gemrock....so glad you both will be able to hit up a Buffalo Exchange soon.  It is so much fun!  Definitely my most favorite place to shop!

Outfit for today:
Fur vest- $2.80 Thrift (it is gorgeous....lined in suede!)
Brown tneck- $15 Indigo 1745 (I used to work there....great store in Dallas!)
grey tank- $8 Buffalo Exchange
Earnest Sewn jeans- received in a trade for another pair of the same jeans.
Brown boots- $75 from $600 (I bought these roughly 15 years ago....they have hibernated for the last 10, and were brought out again this year)!!


----------



## gemrock

thanks *annemerrick* you are so enabling. It will be like going on a treasure hunt!


----------



## annemerrick

Going to BE is always a treasure hunt for me!!!  Some days I leave victorious....some days not so much so....but it is the thrill of the hunt! You will need to report back on any treasures you unearth, please!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Sands...the two finger rings are not uncomfortable at all. They allow you to keep the distance that you normally keep between those two fingers. I love your Ross jeans....it is a great place to shop for trendy jeans. Both outfits look very cute!
> 
> Sjensen & Gemrock....so glad you both will be able to hit up a Buffalo Exchange soon. It is so much fun! Definitely my most favorite place to shop!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> Fur vest- $2.80 Thrift (it is gorgeous....lined in suede!)
> Brown tneck- $15 Indigo 1745 (I used to work there....great store in Dallas!)
> grey tank- $8 Buffalo Exchange
> Earnest Sewn jeans- received in a trade for another pair of the same jeans.
> Brown boots- $75 from $600 (I bought these roughly 15 years ago....they have hibernated for the last 10, and were brought out again this year)!!


 
Love this outfit... Very Chic and I love the necklace with this outfit...


----------



## cupcakeheart

Ahh, that ring is so cool, Anne, and I really like the last outfit you posted!
I love both your outfits, sands, especially the professional look.


I felt super self-conscious about this outfit, so if you guys want to tell me I only look like a 5 on the dumb scale...I won't complain. 

Button-down, $9 (full price!) from F21
I'm going to go with "pinafore," cause it doesn't really cover anything in the back, $0, self-made from things someone gave me during a hippie purge
Belt, came with a dress that was around $20
Joe's skinnies, $25 at Marshalls
and when I put shoes on they were brown cowboy boots.


----------



## annemerrick

I would tell you if I didn't like it, but I think it looks super cute!  I love the fabric!


----------



## airborne

luv the chanel flats...


annemerrick said:


> And for today....
> Grey vince t-shirt- $13 Buffalo Exchange- traded stuff so didn't have to pay
> Sienna Studios leather jacket- $60 Buffalo Exchange- traded stuff so didn't have to pay!
> White AG jeans- $11 Off Saks
> Black Chanel flats- $27 Buffalo Exchange
> Brushed silver cross ring- $3.80 F21


----------



## Samia

sands215 said:


> Thank you ladies for the comments on my last post.
> 
> Anne - love your outfit today, especially those Chanel flats! I have seen those 2-finger rings but thought it might be uncomfortable to wear. How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> and today's.
> 
> blouse - $5 (local store)
> Ralph Lauren skirt - $25 (Marshall's)
> Marc Fisher pumps - $10 (Ross)
> black tights - $4 (Ross)
> bag - RM MAC (not bargain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...think I need to add color to my wardrobe!


 
I love this outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Nothing fancy ladies....wearing workout clothes becuse it is rainy weather and I don't feel like changing later.  But.....I LOVE these workout pants.  They say Vikettes down the side and are sparkly!  I am assuming they were some high school dance groups uniform.

Vikettes pants- $1.50 Salvation Army


----------



## donmi

cupcakeheart said:


> Ahh, that ring is so cool, Anne, and I really like the last outfit you posted!
> I love both your outfits, sands, especially the professional look.
> 
> 
> I felt super self-conscious about this outfit, so if you guys want to tell me I only look like a 5 on the dumb scale...I won't complain.
> 
> Button-down, $9 (full price!) from F21
> I'm going to go with "pinafore," cause it doesn't really cover anything in the back, $0, self-made from things someone gave me during a hippie purge
> Belt, came with a dress that was around $20
> Joe's skinnies, $25 at Marshalls
> and when I put shoes on they were brown cowboy boots.


 

Lovve this outfit!!!!! so sweet yet cute!


----------



## cupcakeheart

Thank you, Anne and donmi! I've always had trouble styling the...thing. I love the pink fabric, and I wish the friend I'd gotten it from hadn't been a size 00 so I could make a whole dress out if it.

Those Vikette pants are pretty fierce, btw.


----------



## donmi

the Vikette pants really look comfy and pretty!!
thanks for sharing~~


----------



## bluejinx

wearing these shoes today. The retail on them was 149.00 CAD and I got them on sale at winners for 9.00. Lauren By Ralph Lauren Silver leather sling backs.


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx....the shoes are so pretty! The look confortable also.  The price was certainly right!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Bluejinx....the shoes are so pretty! The look confortable also.  The price was certainly right!




i like them, dont love them. But i am gonna learn to love them! just got rid of 90% of my shoe collection. down to 5 pairs of shoes!!! Time to start from scratch! Maybe Ill cut off my toes and come play in YOUR shoe closet!


----------



## donmi

annemerrick said:


> Bluejinx....the shoes are so pretty! The look confortable also. The price was certainly right!


 

so true!!!lol


----------



## gemrock

annemerrick said:


> Nothing fancy ladies....wearing workout clothes becuse it is rainy weather and I don't feel like changing later. But.....I LOVE these workout pants. They say Vikettes down the side and are sparkly! I am assuming they were some high school dance groups uniform.
> 
> Vikettes pants- $1.50 Salvation Army


 






ROCKING!


----------



## kcf68

Where oh Where is our Bargainista Leader Been.   We miss her???


----------



## bluejinx

yes! please please post here people! anne oh anne! where are you?

this weekend is a LARGE all clothing shoes 1.00 at a local chain of second hand clothing stores so i hope to have some cute things to post soon!


----------



## bluejinx

ok. I am going to bite the bullet and post a picture for my first time ever






the dress is from a store called brave new world that sells only fair trade, ethical merchandise and was on clearance for 8.50 reg 52.99
the sweater is BCBG and was from winners on clearance for 9.00 regular 240.00
the tights were from winners on clearance for 3.00
the shoes are ralph lauren and were on clearance at winners for 7.00 regular 120.00
tiffanys note ring, links of london trinity ring and shablool ring all NOT BARGAINS! 
bag not pictured was a matt and nat and was 69.99 at winners instead of 295.00


----------



## kcf68

Nice Bluejinx.  It kinda blurry though!


----------



## mystiach

annemerrick said:


> And for today....
> Grey vince t-shirt- $13 Buffalo Exchange- traded stuff so didn't have to pay
> Sienna Studios leather jacket- $60 Buffalo Exchange- traded stuff so didn't have to pay!
> White AG jeans- $11 Off Saks
> Black Chanel flats- $27 Buffalo Exchange
> Brushed silver cross ring- $3.80 F21



OH MY!!! I have been searching for Chanel flats (have to be certain they are authentic) in at the least reasonable condition for under $200 for OVER A YEAR! I am in awe of your thrift shopping. AWE! I have been tossing up where to go for about a week in the US that I have clear (i think) on a worldwide conference trip this year... I think I will make a special trip for BE. And spend all the money and use up my luggage allowance....


----------



## Sweetpea83

bluejinx said:


> wearing these shoes today. The retail on them was 149.00 CAD and I got them on sale at winners for 9.00. Lauren By Ralph Lauren Silver leather sling backs.




Super cute!


----------



## mystiach

bluejinx said:


> wearing these shoes today. The retail on them was 149.00 CAD and I got them on sale at winners for 9.00. Lauren By Ralph Lauren Silver leather sling backs.



Cute and classy at the same time! well done!


----------



## sands215

This was my outfit on Monday:





dress - $6 (local store)
white shirt - $5 Target
black tights -$10 Marshalls (they're Spanx brand! I  them!)
black leather boots - ebay $40
MK handbag - not really a bargain but did get it for under $100 at Marshalls





and this is today:





dress - $5 thrift shop
tweed jacket - $3.50 thrift shop
black leggings - $5 F21
black leather boots - ebay $40
Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki - not bargain


----------



## kcf68

^^^Cute outfits!! Love the prints on the dresses!.


----------



## bluejinx

Love both these outfits!!!!!!!!!!!! So cute!!! 


sands215 said:


> this was my outfit on monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress - $6 (local store)
> white shirt - $5 target
> black tights -$10 marshalls (they're spanx brand! I  Them!)
> black leather boots - ebay $40
> mk handbag - not really a bargain but did get it for under $100 at marshalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress - $5 thrift shop
> tweed jacket - $3.50 thrift shop
> black leggings - $5 f21
> black leather boots - ebay $40
> rebecca minkoff mini nikki - not bargain


----------



## airborne

luv the tights w/ dress and boots!


sands215 said:


> This was my outfit on Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress - $6 (local store)
> white shirt - $5 Target
> black tights -$10 Marshalls (they're Spanx brand! I  them!)
> black leather boots - ebay $40
> MK handbag - not really a bargain but did get it for under $100 at Marshalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress - $5 thrift shop
> tweed jacket - $3.50 thrift shop
> black leggings - $5 F21
> black leather boots - ebay $40
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki - not bargain


----------



## annemerrick

I'm BACK.......and have missed you all terribly!!!  I was out of town.....had to go to San Antonio for a meeting, and got to make a stop in the Austin Buffalo Exchange on the way (ok...I will admit it...on the way back also)!  What was great was that I had a bag of stuff that my Buffalo Echange had rejected on trade in the back of my car....so I took it in to the Austin store and ended up with $30 store credit.  Anyway....had a lovely time looking around their store, and they definitely had some fantastic items....but I still am a Dallas BE fan!  I did get some super cute stuff....which I will post a bit later.  As soon as my regular computer is up and running, I will post my outfit for today!

Bluejinx....so glad to see you posting pics!!  Cute outfit!!

Mystiach....thanks so much!  I definitely got lucky with the Chanel flats.....

Sands215....both of those outfits are fantastic!!!!  What great deals!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK....outfit for today....a little bit blah, but I am also wearing a red leopard scarf....just didn't have it on for the photo.  The bracelet is my Vday gift from DH.  I was on FB bemoaning Valentine's Day (I really do think it is a stupid holiday), when he called me from the mall to tell me he was trying to buy me a present but didn't know what I would like!  It took me about 3 sec. to change my tune....I sent him to Bendels for this bangle!  I love it!

Vince t-shirt- $11 or maybe $13 Buffalo Exchange- FREE on trade
Acne jeans- $5 Thrift
shoes- $50 Zara
Silver bangles- 5 for $10 in Mexico
Henri Bendel bangle- GIFT


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, anne!


----------



## auroraskye

I'm alive! I really haven't been posting any pictures because a) I don't like to go out when it's cold b) I still haven't lost weight and I feel uber crappy about my body..  Boo.

I did dress cute today, or at I thought so until I tried to take some fail-tastic pictures. I'll go ahead and share them just since I've been so out of touch. We still haven't painted our master bedroom, lol.






Dress -Ross, I think maybe $8 on sale or something? It's Derek Heart
Tights - I don't remember, but I want to say Kohl's a couple of years ago.
Vest - Kohl's on sale for maybe $20 or so, great fit on it.
Shoes - Abete for Payless from last August, or maybe it was two August's ago, actually.. I saw them in a magazine (Lucky I think) and I was in love. Cost like $38. 
Necklace - Target, a gift from a couple of years ago




Close up of the top half





Shoes. Not very comfortable but VERY sexy and gets lots of compliments.

Anyhow.. I am going to get on the diet bandwagon next week. FOR REAL! And hopefully feel better and post more..


----------



## sands215

auroraskye said:


>


 
Love this outfit and those shoes are TDF! You shouldn't be so hard on yourself cuz I think u look great!


----------



## PurseAddict79

My first time posting here... hoping I make Anne proud 






Express blazer: $18 on clearance
Express skirt: $12 on clearance
top from Target: $5
shoes: Steve Madden (not really a bargain)
silver necklace $12 on clearance at Macy's
silver hoop earrings: cheapie $2 from Target


----------



## annemerrick

auroraskye....I totally understand how you feel.  I have been feeling so bad lately about my body that it is hard for me to feel good in pics.  I have severely dry skin and there is pretty much NOTHING that helps.  It is so horrible right now that I am grossing myself out!!!  Thank God for clothes, I guess!!!  I love the dress....and those shoes....I remember them!  I fell in love with the same magazing photo....kept calling my local Payless.  And then I guess I forgot!  They are so hot!!!

PurseAddict....I love seeing all of your outfit shots in the other thread.  I adored your new red suede shoes....I have since looked for them online!  You are daring in the choices that you make, and I love it!!!  Thanks for posting...your outfit is darling, and the prices great!!!


----------



## bluejinx

I've commented before on the other thread, but ill say it again here. I LOVE your sense of style. You always look gourgeous and put together!



PurseAddict79 said:


> My first time posting here... hoping I make Anne proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express blazer: $18 on clearance
> Express skirt: $12 on clearance
> top from Target: $5
> shoes: Steve Madden (not really a bargain)
> silver necklace $12 on clearance at Macy's
> silver hoop earrings: cheapie $2 from Target


----------



## PurseAddict79

Awww, thank you *Anne.* I couldn't find the red shoes online *anywhere*. If you'd like, I can see if they have them in the store in your size...? I could always ship them to you 

*bluejinx* Thank you sooo much. It feels so weird when people say I have a great sense of style. I just wear the stuff I buy and hope it looks good lol


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Auroskye those shoes are fierce!  Darn I missed out on those!


----------



## auroraskye

Thanks ladies  I appreciate the pick me up. Life has it's ups and downs, and hopefully it will be a little kinder to me now so I can get back on track.

Purseaddict, you look adorable. That outfit really shows off your vavavoom, love the skirt especially.


----------



## annemerrick

And for today.....

embroidered silk blouse- $8 Buffalo Exchange Austin (free in trade)
Cashmere sweater- $4.80 Thrift
TR jeans- Given to me by Jenny who paid $8 for them
Michael Kors wedges- $24 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Sweetpea83

^anne-love that outfit..


----------



## queenvictoria2

annemerrick said:


> And for today.....
> 
> embroidered silk blouse- $8 Buffalo Exchange Austin (free in trade)
> Cashmere sweater- $4.80 Thrift
> TR jeans- Given to me by Jenny who paid $8 for them
> Michael Kors wedges- $24 Buffalo Exchange




Love this anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much....it was cute and comfy!!!


----------



## mystiach

annemerrick said:


> auroraskye....I totally understand how you feel.  I have been feeling so bad lately about my body that it is hard for me to feel good in pics.  I have severely dry skin and there is pretty much NOTHING that helps.  It is so horrible right now that I am grossing myself out!!!  Thank God for clothes, I guess!!!  I love the dress....and those shoes....I remember them!  I fell in love with the same magazing photo....kept calling my local Payless.  And then I guess I forgot!  They are so hot!!!
> 
> PurseAddict....I love seeing all of your outfit shots in the other thread.  I adored your new red suede shoes....I have since looked for them online!  You are daring in the choices that you make, and I love it!!!  Thanks for posting...your outfit is darling, and the prices great!!!



Aww but you both look fabulous! But I know it doesn't help when you are upset about one thing... it is so hard to remember that other people just don't notice/care or they only notice your assets! 

Anne - I have millions of skin problems of every kind as I have an immune disorder. I'm talking random rashes appearing, acne whenever i get too tired, peeling, dry skin on extremities... You may have already tried this but good quality (ok, I am talking $40-$70 here, but imo they are worth it because they work on almost every skin problem) vitamin A-derived creams work wonders. And once it improves you don't need much to maintain.

If it's mild, you can buy vit-A pills (the gel ones, but they have to be 4000IU or more, and they are htf here in Australia) and pop them and mix through your moisturiser... That's the cheapest option, but after that good retinol is almost guaranteed to improve every skin problem from acne to psoriasis to dermatitis or eczema or even plain dry skin. Just make sure when you start you don't have to do anything for 2 or 3 days because all the dead skin just lifts off and falls away so it initially looks sooo much worse! Green cream (levels 3, 6, 9) is an American one I have tried which is good but everyone's skin is different. 

I make up my own moisturiser each day which is jojoba oil, plus a few drops of pure vitamin E oil, pure rosehip oil great to use but I am allergic to it, the oil from inside a vitamin A pill; and for body, I also add emu oil a great moisturiser and cheap here in Aus!). I might add that you can't put makeup on immediately after and you have to be thin on the application because it takes an hour or two for your skin to absorb it. And I use retinol at night.

My sister didn't believe it would work when she got some bad eczema on her face and arms - nothing the doctor gave her fixed it - but we went on holidays together so she reluctantly followed my skincare programme. In 2 days it was noticably better in one week almost gone. Vitamin A basically speeds up the turnover process for your skin so it is several time faster - skin sheds a lot quicker. It is not damaging or ageing, either, unlike cortisone or acne treatmants like BP, but you have to make sure you wear sunscreen 

Sorry for long-winded reply and I hope it isn't presumptuous but I get SOOOO down when my skin is bad and when I found something that worked I was ECSTATIC. Mind you it took 1 or 2 years of research and experimentation. I feel so much better about myself now it is under control.


----------



## mystiach

annemerrick said:


> And for today.....
> 
> embroidered silk blouse- $8 Buffalo Exchange Austin (free in trade)
> Cashmere sweater- $4.80 Thrift
> TR jeans- Given to me by Jenny who paid $8 for them
> Michael Kors wedges- $24 Buffalo Exchange



That blouse is gorgeous! The colour is TDF


----------



## kcf68

^^Good to know!!


----------



## annemerrick

mystiach.....THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  I had never thought of Retinol....or for that matter any of those other items.  It is such a bummer to me....and has been a battle my whole life.  There is some name for what I have....a very long-winded one.....but basically....it is just truly awful dry skin!  I am going to try to follow what you have said above.  I have to read more carefully and take notes!!!


----------



## mystiach

I am so glad I can help! But go for a proper medicated cream, not just some expensive anti-aging serum (they usually don't have a high enough concentration to actually fix anything). I haven't searched in here but the beauty forum probably has heaps of discussion about the best retinol creams. As I said, I have used Green Cream which is (best price) $30 for the mild and $45 for the strongest, and that has worked really well for me. 

It's best to start with a mild one, eventually your skin will probably get used to it and you might need to up the ante, but once your skin is mended, it really needs so little to maintain it. Retinol is also anti-inflammatory so it works all round! 

But wait for a few days where you don't have to leave the house !!! And if you are acne prone it might make you break out for a week or two (ultimately it radically improves acne as well, though, so I was happy to endure that!).


----------



## lvobsessedashle

woow! Anne...i thought i found good deals  wow your a real bargin shopper! congrats on all your finds! i just went through all 136 pages looking for your buys! lol eautiful in every pic as usual! i wanna go thrift shopping but we only have salvation army here which i ship every day on my lunch break lol( there also my religion so i support their causes) cant wait to see what else you find its like christmas checking in on your finds!lol


----------



## annemerrick

lvobsessed.....thanks so much!!!  It is also fun for me to go back through and look at outfits I have put together.  Some of the things have since been passed on or gone to Buffalo Exchange.  This thread is a great way for me to see what looks good....and what looks not so good!!!  It is good that you stop in to your SA frequently....that is how you find the best bargains!  I look foward to seeing your bargain outfits and thrifty finds!!!

Mystiach....thanks again 

P.S.  I bought an AMAZING Missoni dress at Buffalo Exchange a few days ago for $52.  An insane deal!!!!  Pics will surely follow.....


----------



## liumeng1995

ok first time posting on this thread
not really an outfit but
Joe's cigarette jeans $20
Sigerson Morrison suede ballet flats $20
and Seven For All Mankind Jeans Crystallized A pocket in Rio $15


----------



## annemerrick

Liumeng....those are seriously great deals!!!!  Post a pic if you get a chance!  We all like to droollllllll........

Here is my outfit for the other day:
Mamoush sweater....$40 Buffalo Exchange
Earnest Sewn jeans....received in a trade
Seychelles wedges.....@$50 NM Last Call

Not such a cheap outfit after all!!!

And my Missoni dress....$52 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, cute outfit and that Missoni dress is gorgeous and at $52, that is insane.  Who sells Missoni for $20 something dollars?  I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny....there is obviously some crazy person who does such a thing!!!!  I was going to call you to tell you to look at the pic!  I used my purple bag the day that I wore the above outfit, and it was the perfect pop of color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne, love that latest look! I love shopping at NM Last call!


----------



## gemrock

annemerrick said:


> And my Missoni dress....$52 Buffalo Exchange


 






annemerrick $52 for this amazing missoni totally rocks!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much Sweetpea....and also Gemrock for supersizing that pic!!!  It looks better bigger!


----------



## kcf68

Pretty dress!  Wow we'd like to see it modeled!!!  I bet this looks fab-u-los!   We are in the middle of moving to VA.  I'm so excited there are tons of Thrift shops there... Once I get settle there, I'm getting a full lenght mirror.   I have one but it is one of the squiggly ones from Ikea.  My outfits would look kinda S shaped...


----------



## sands215

Awesome outfit Anne and I really love those Seychelles wedges!!!


----------



## heat1900

bargain is of great fun


----------



## Jeneen

PurseAddict79 said:


> My first time posting here... hoping I make Anne proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Express blazer: $18 on clearance
> Express skirt: $12 on clearance
> top from Target: $5
> shoes: Steve Madden (not really a bargain)
> silver necklace $12 on clearance at Macy's
> silver hoop earrings: cheapie $2 from Target




Super cute! What other threads do you post outfits in?


----------



## Jeneen

annemerrick said:


> Liumeng....those are seriously great deals!!!!  Post a pic if you get a chance!  We all like to droollllllll........
> 
> Here is my outfit for the other day:
> Mamoush sweater....$40 Buffalo Exchange
> Earnest Sewn jeans....received in a trade
> Seychelles wedges.....@$50 NM Last Call
> 
> Not such a cheap outfit after all!!!
> 
> And my Missoni dress....$52 Buffalo Exchange



LOVE those wedges!


----------



## Jeneen

auroraskye said:


> I'm alive! I really haven't been posting any pictures because a) I don't like to go out when it's cold b) I still haven't lost weight and I feel uber crappy about my body..  Boo.
> 
> I did dress cute today, or at I thought so until I tried to take some fail-tastic pictures. I'll go ahead and share them just since I've been so out of touch. We still haven't painted our master bedroom, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress -Ross, I think maybe $8 on sale or something? It's Derek Heart
> Tights - I don't remember, but I want to say Kohl's a couple of years ago.
> Vest - Kohl's on sale for maybe $20 or so, great fit on it.
> Shoes - Abete for Payless from last August, or maybe it was two August's ago, actually.. I saw them in a magazine (Lucky I think) and I was in love. Cost like $38.
> Necklace - Target, a gift from a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the top half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes. Not very comfortable but VERY sexy and gets lots of compliments.
> 
> Anyhow.. I am going to get on the diet bandwagon next week. FOR REAL! And hopefully feel better and post more..



LOVE - you're gorgeous!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute outfit *auroraskye*
im sorry i havent been on this thread for a while! ive been pretty busy! this is one of my fav threads on tpf!


----------



## annemerrick

I was just thinking of you the other day Pearli!!!  SO glad to hear from you again.  I hope life is treating you well.....


----------



## kcf68

pearlisthegurl said:


> cute outfit *auroraskye*
> im sorry i havent been on this thread for a while! ive been pretty busy! this is one of my fav threads on tpf!


 
Yah!  It gotta be one of my favorite threads too!  I live vicariously (sp) through Anne's awesome finds and her cute oufits.  I love all the other posters outfits too...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much you guys!!!  I go back through this thread and live vicariously through myself sometimes!!!    I also love seeing everyone's great deals and cute outfits!


----------



## wis3ly

Anne, fabulous Missoni dress! I love that sweater too! So cuteeee!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## twdavis

annemerrick said:


> I cannot understand why I have not been motivated!!!  Something about cold weather make me want to just wear sweats and UGGS...neither of which look very impressive!!!  Sorry to dissapoint.....be back soon!!



That is so ME too!!!! OMiGosh, I could be a bear and just hibernate ALL winter. I live in East TX (not too far from you), we've had an unusually COLD winter!!! Maybe it's because we're not used to it?!?!?!

I LOVE your fabulous finds!! I've googled BE for my next Dallas shopping trip! I can't wait to check it out!!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im good lifes a little hectic right now! cant wait to be blown away from bargains =)


----------



## annemerrick

Twdavis.....you have to stop in to BE next time you are in Dallas.  PM me first and I can give you a list of places to go......

Pearli....My computer got its 2nd virus in 2 weeks, so I am working on a borrowed one.  Going to wait until I have my computer back before I download new pics!!


----------



## kcf68

^^ You gotta watch some of the ads you open... Some of them have in the pictures.  I opened one recently but my anti viral caught it.  My husband had to debug my computer the last time and it was not a pretty sight...


----------



## bluejinx

sorry my pics are so crappy. I have not yet replaced my stolen camera. 

the shirt was 4.00 at value village (reitmans i think!) 
skirt is ralph lauren you cant tell but its got a diagnal pinstripe going on and was 3.96 and then was 60% off at the goodwill
shoes were 1.00 at a consignment store.


----------



## kcf68

Cute! ^^


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx....you look very well put together....and fabulous deals!


----------



## annemerrick

It's been a few days....I have been waiting to get my computer out of the shop!  I decided I should just download the pics to my temporary and transfer later!!

First outfit was from last week:
Express leopard shirt-$10 (you can barely see it under the cardigan)!
Express cardigan-$1 Thrift
Dylan George jeans- Gift
Michael Kors clogs- $24 Buffalo Exchange

Outfit for today:
No name sweater- $7 Buffalo Exchange
jeans- $7.50 Target
Jimmy Choo flats-@ $30 Buffalo Exchange 

And just because I want to show off some cute new stuff....

Pucci shirt- $36 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff so no out of pocket $$$)
Cutie purse- $16 Buffalo Exchange (I REALLY ADORE THIS BAG!!!!  SO DIFFERENT!!)


----------



## kcf68

Ohh! Love the Pucci top.  I wore mine and it has blues and browns in it.   My husband said Oh are we back in the 70's again.   Is the bag a crochet bag or leather?  Can't tell.  Love your outfit as always..


----------



## annemerrick

kcf....the bag is leather.  It does look like crochet though!!  Thank you...........


----------



## annemerrick

Loving my outfit for today....but feel free to bust my bubble!!!  I am wearing:

JPGaultier for Target navy/white striped shirt- $19.99 Target
Miley Cyrus/Max Azria for Wal-Mart black skinnies- $7 Wal-Mart
Also Maune wedges- $23 Buffalo Exchange
Denim jacket- $2 Thrift (can't remember exactly, but the price is a few pages back!)
Flower pin- DIY


----------



## missbanff

^^LOVE the pin! (the whole outfit, too)


----------



## sands215

LOVE this outfit Anne!  Did you get the shirt recently?  I really want one and I'm wondering if they still have them at Target.


----------



## auroraskye

Cute, Anne! I thought the Gaultier line was coming out this weekend?? How did you already get some?  I need to get my happy butt to Target ASAP.


----------



## annemerrick

missbanff said:


> ^^LOVE the pin! (the whole outfit, too)


 
Appreciate that!!  I am really into flower pins right now!


"LOVE this outfit Anne! Did you get the shirt recently? I really want one and I'm wondering if they still have them at Target."

Just got it yesterday....the JPG line is supposed to debut this weekend, but my Target got it early!!!

"Cute, Anne! I thought the Gaultier line was coming out this weekend?? How did you already get some?  I need to get my happy butt to Target ASAP."

Happened to be in yesterday, and it was already on the floor!  Get over and check it out before it is gone!

On a sidenote.....I couldn't figure out how to do multiple quotes, so I just did it myself!!!


----------



## sands215

Thx Anne! I'll be stopping by Target today. I also want to check out the Lauren Conrad line for Kohls. Luckily, they're both in the same shopping center and real close to work.


----------



## airborne

annemerrick said:


> Loving my outfit for today....but feel free to bust my bubble!!!  I am wearing:
> 
> JPGaultier for Target navy/white striped shirt- $19.99 Target
> Miley Cyrus/Max Azria for Wal-Mart black skinnies- $7 Wal-Mart
> Also Maune wedges- $23 Buffalo Exchange
> Denim jacket- $2 Thrift (can't remember exactly, but the price is a few pages back!)
> Flower pin- DIY


----------



## bluejinx

finally found my digital camera. so here goes. 

nine west shoes - 1.00
nygard skirt - got it out the outlet down from 118 to 9.99 and buy 2 get one free. so they were 3 for 20 bucks. 
black gap shirt 2.99 thrift
blue hoodie i got when i worked for the company rietmans 8 years ago, so it was 50% off with my employee discount. so under 20 bucks im sure.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That is a gorgeous outfit!  I love the electric blue.....

I am casual today, but felt the need for a little sparkle!

Vintage sequin cardigan- $12
White t-shirt-under $5 thrift
camo pants- $5 thrift


----------



## gemrock

annemerrick said:


> It's been a few days....I have been waiting to get my computer out of the shop! I decided I should just download the pics to my temporary and transfer later!!
> 
> Pucci shirt- $36 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff so no out of pocket $$$)


 
annemerrick i love PUCCI too... $36!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Gemrock...I have a small Pucci addicition!  I have been waiting years for a Pucci dress in my size (and affordable) to turn up!  I would love to see any Pucci that you have!


----------



## bluejinx

Very boring today. 
Nine West Brown dress on sale at winners for 7.00. 
no idea what brand or name the tank was. paid about 3.00 on clearance somewhere for it. 
Roberto Viani Boots, clearance from 198.00 to 7.49 at the shoe store in the mall.


----------



## bluejinx

I know its hard to see as it is a very blurry pic, but id love feedback. I have had this dress in my closet for almost two years and am wearing it today for the first time. I KNOW by the end of hte day i will be so self conscience that I will be wearing a long cardigan to cover most of the dress. 

Is it me? Or is it just not flattering? I am very curvy, and HATE things that cling or show off my body and this is just to fitted for my taste.

feedback would be very appreciated.


----------



## kcf68

^^ I like that outfit on you... It looks nice.  You could also dress it up by putting a belt and maybe a scarf.  Anne might have more ideas.  She has great taste.  Also love the boots.  I don't think that you should be so worried about your figure.  You are are curvy and enjoy it.  All of us can't be all super thin model like...


----------



## NYCBelle

They're not new but my MIL had these shoes in the back of her closet that she hasn't worn since the 70s and i think she only wore them twice. they didn't fit her so she gave them to me...they're made in italy shoes and pretty hot...just have to get the scuffs cleaned and a new heel put in.


----------



## annemerrick

Hey Bluejinx....this is what I would do with the dress....I would skip the tank, and wear a statement necklace.  Then I would wear a blazer over the dress...nothing too long....just something that hits at the hips.  I woudl skip any boots and wear a heel with this dress.  I love the dress though, and it looks comfy!  Start showing off your curves...you have a beautiful body!

NYCBelle....those shoes are drop-dead gorgeous!!  What a great find from your MIL!  WHat else does she have lurking in the closet???!!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

annemerrick said:


> Hey Bluejinx....this is what I would do with the dress....I would skip the tank, and wear a statement necklace. Then I would wear a blazer over the dress...nothing too long....just something that hits at the hips. I woudl skip any boots and wear a heel with this dress. I love the dress though, and it looks comfy! Start showing off your curves...you have a beautiful body!
> 
> NYCBelle....those shoes are drop-dead gorgeous!! What a great find from your MIL! WHat else does she have lurking in the closet???!!!!


 
thanks annemerrick!! i know i felt bad taking them but they were so pretty on and they didn't fit her so might as well bring them to life! lol

The brand is Eldita's. pretty comfy too! they're exactly an 8.5 so they fit perfectly.


----------



## annemerrick

I hope one day I have a lovely daughter-in-law who will enjoy my closet!^^^  DOn't feel bad...I am sure it gave her great pleasure!


----------



## NYCBelle

annemerrick said:


> I hope one day I have a lovely daughter-in-law who will enjoy my closet!^^^ DOn't feel bad...I am sure it gave her great pleasure!


 

yeah it did she said she would take them out sometimes and admire them lol so she kept them and did want to throw them away or donate them.

she said the dress she wore them with she donated but it was a sleeveless wrap dress also from the 70s...must have been gorgeous. love clothes from back then.


----------



## bluejinx

Just bought an Anne Carson skirt on sale. It was originally 59.99 at winners and it was on final clearance for 3.00. but i have no idea what to wear with it. any suggestions? should i go black, brown or a colour? (keep in mind i only wear sleeves below the elbow). Oh! And a local thrift store was having a 1.00 sale on all shoes and clothing two weeks ago and I got these bronze nine west heels there for a buck! can i wear them with the skirt?















thanks for the help!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Black top....bronze heels.  Great skirt!


----------



## annemerrick

I have a confession to make....I love jumpsuits!  That's right...the all in one outfit!!!  After looking for a long time....I happened to be on the Old Navy website yesterday and saw the jumpsuit of my dreams!  I called around Dallas, and there were only a couple left in my size, so I drove 30 minutes to pick one up.  It is so comfy!!!  

White fly-away jacket- $7.00 Buffalo Exchange
Jumpsuit- $20 Old Navy
Feather Necklace- $4 Forever21 (I think it was $3.80)


----------



## airborne

I luv jumpsuits too...you look fab!


----------



## Jeneen

annemerrick said:


> I have a confession to make....I love jumpsuits!  That's right...the all in one outfit!!!  After looking for a long time....I happened to be on the Old Navy website yesterday and saw the jumpsuit of my dreams!  I called around Dallas, and there were only a couple left in my size, so I drove 30 minutes to pick one up.  It is so comfy!!!
> 
> White fly-away jacket- $7.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Jumpsuit- $20 Old Navy
> Feather Necklace- $4 Forever21 (I think it was $3.80)



LOVE this! So simple and elegant but with catching details - the jumpsuit looks way more expensive and tailored.


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you airborne and Jeneen....I was so comfortable yesterday!!!  Last night, I had only one child with me...and it happened to be the one who likes to shop!  My older daughter was at a Taylor Swift concert, and my son was staying with grandma.  I took the opportunity to hit up Buffalo Exchange!  Not sure if it was a good thing or bad!!  I had no $$$, so of colurse that was bad....because I found a Vince cashmere sweater that I could not live without!  Then I found the most gorgeous silk dress I might have ever seen....but alas....now I have to figure out how to purchase.  Well...where there is a will there is a way!  I rushed home with my sweet little girl, and raided my closet...I pulled out some things that I had thrifted, and also a few items that didn't look good on me!  I ended up with the two items that I went back for...as well as a few add-ons that I also liked!  AND...I walked out with some cash in hand, as well!!  If I haven't already said it 100 times...I love Buffalo Exchange!!!!

Today's outfit:
Vince cashmere sweater- $40 Buffalo Exchange (Traded so no out of pocket cash)
Old Navy boyfriend jeans- $2.99 thrift
Zara shoes- $50 (not really a bargain!!)


----------



## NYCBelle

love your outfit annemerrick!!



annemerrick said:


> Thank you airborne and Jeneen....I was so comfortable yesterday!!! Last night, I had only one child with me...and it happened to be the one who likes to shop! My older daughter was at a Taylor Swift concert, and my son was staying with grandma. I took the opportunity to hit up Buffalo Exchange! Not sure if it was a good thing or bad!! I had no $$$, so of colurse that was bad....because I found a Vince cashmere sweater that I could not live without! Then I found the most gorgeous silk dress I might have ever seen....but alas....now I have to figure out how to purchase. Well...where there is a will there is a way! I rushed home with my sweet little girl, and raided my closet...I pulled out some things that I had thrifted, and also a few items that didn't look good on me! I ended up with the two items that I went back for...as well as a few add-ons that I also liked! AND...I walked out with some cash in hand, as well!! If I haven't already said it 100 times...I love Buffalo Exchange!!!!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> Vince cashmere sweater- $40 Buffalo Exchange (Traded so no out of pocket cash)
> Old Navy boyfriend jeans- $2.99 thrift
> Zara shoes- $50 (not really a bargain!!)


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you NYCBelle!


----------



## bluejinx

Love the shoes!!!



annemerrick said:


> thank you airborne and jeneen....i was so comfortable yesterday!!!  Last night, i had only one child with me...and it happened to be the one who likes to shop!  My older daughter was at a taylor swift concert, and my son was staying with grandma.  I took the opportunity to hit up buffalo exchange!  Not sure if it was a good thing or bad!!  I had no $$$, so of colurse that was bad....because i found a vince cashmere sweater that i could not live without!  Then i found the most gorgeous silk dress i might have ever seen....but alas....now i have to figure out how to purchase.  Well...where there is a will there is a way!  I rushed home with my sweet little girl, and raided my closet...i pulled out some things that i had thrifted, and also a few items that didn't look good on me!  I ended up with the two items that i went back for...as well as a few add-ons that i also liked!  And...i walked out with some cash in hand, as well!!  If i haven't already said it 100 times...i love buffalo exchange!!!!
> 
> Today's outfit:
> Vince cashmere sweater- $40 buffalo exchange (traded so no out of pocket cash)
> old navy boyfriend jeans- $2.99 thrift
> zara shoes- $50 (not really a bargain!!)


----------



## bluejinx

my outfit for today, very uninspiring. 
Tahari black skirt 198.00 for 3.00 at winners two weeks ago!!
Black cardigan/jacket Joe Mimran for Joe Fresh 3.98!!!!! (one of my FAVORITE things!!)
shoes - not pictured but gunmetal sliver flying monkey flats 24.99 at winners


----------



## bluejinx

heading out to a movie with friends in my version jeans and a tshirt

gap denim skirt 6.99 
t - got with my employee discount for half off aprox 15-20 bucks
hoodie was 3.99 and 60% off that at the goodwill (1.59)
purse - NOT A BARGAIN - matt and nat aprox 325.00 but LOVE IT!!!!
black and silver naturalizer pumps - 1.00


----------



## ive_flipped

annemerrick said:


> I have a confession to make....I love jumpsuits!  That's right...the all in one outfit!!!  After looking for a long time....I happened to be on the Old Navy website yesterday and saw the jumpsuit of my dreams!  I called around Dallas, and there were only a couple left in my size, so I drove 30 minutes to pick one up.  It is so comfy!!!
> 
> White fly-away jacket- $7.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Jumpsuit- $20 Old Navy
> Feather Necklace- $4 Forever21 (I think it was $3.80)



OMG I love love love that jumpsuit so cute. What size did you need? I am going to call around and see if we have that here and I am guessing I need a size around that 

That is a great easy outfit


----------



## annemerrick

I got a size small....could have gone with an xs though!  I am 5'5", and 125 lbs. (for size reference).  It is so comfy!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

annemerrick said:


> I got a size small....could have gone with an xs though!  I am 5'5", and 125 lbs. (for size reference).  It is so comfy!!!



Thanks  I tracked one down in xs and small. I will try them both on I am 5'6 120lbs so we are really close in size...hmmmmm LOL watch out for me in your closest you have amazing things.


----------



## bluejinx

I say instead of Disney world next year we all just buy tickets to play in anne's closet!! For me I will have to cut off my boobs, butt and the toes of my feet and then lose 25 pounds, but its negotiable........


----------



## ive_flipped

Anne- what shoes did you wear with it? I think I am going to use it for my travel outfit. We have a business meeting and can wear casual things but that I think I can dress it up and not look so casual. (btw I got it on sale and had a another discount coupon for another 15% off YAY!!!)


----------



## twdavis

annemerrick said:


> Twdavis.....you have to stop in to BE next time you are in Dallas.  PM me first and I can give you a list of places to go......
> 
> AWESOME! I will!!! Thanks !!!!


----------



## annemerrick

ive_flipped said:


> Anne- what shoes did you wear with it? I think I am going to use it for my travel outfit. We have a business meeting and can wear casual things but that I think I can dress it up and not look so casual. (btw I got it on sale and had a another discount coupon for another 15% off YAY!!!)


 

Hi...yes, I think it could be dressed up very easily!  It is the perfect item to take for travel because it could be worn so many ways!  So glad you got a good deal on it!!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Hi...yes, I think it could be dressed up very easily!  It is the perfect item to take for travel because it could be worn so many ways!  So glad you got a good deal on it!!


Tried to reply to a message but got this

The following errors occurred with your submission:

   1. annemerrick has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## annemerrick

Anyone have anything new and fabulously cheap???  I am using a new computer and still trying to figure it out.  I will be posting pics soon!  I did get the most insanely beautiful Dolce & Gabbana dress from NM Last Call.  I have been watching it for a loooonnnnngggg......time.  It was $2650.00 marked down to $150.  How could I resist???!!!


----------



## kcf68

No but my husband who carted out about 20 or so boxes of clothes, shoes, handbags from our closet because we are moving thinks I'm cuckcoo!  I need to do a lot of weeding...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^This happened to me when we moved.  It was 1/2 of a Uhaul truck with my closet stuff.  He was seriously upset about it!  He still brings it up every now and then....:shame::shame:


----------



## Ellapretty

annemerrick said:


> Anyone have anything new and fabulously cheap???  I am using a new computer and still trying to figure it out.  I will be posting pics soon!  I did get the most insanely beautiful Dolce & Gabbana dress from NM Last Call.  I have been watching it for a loooonnnnngggg......time.  It was $2650.00 marked down to $150.  How could I resist???!!!



I got the purple floral scarf and the white tunic at Old Navy last week - for around $5 each. They were on sale plus I had the 30% off coupon:






I love the purple scarf - so soft and pretty - I want to wear it ALL the time LOL!


----------



## kells1983

> I got the purple floral scarf and the white tunic at Old Navy last week - for around $5 each. They were on sale plus I had the 30% off coupon


^^^Love that scarf!! Where did you get this coupon?  Must run to my Old Navy tomorrow to see if they have that scarf 

I was inspired by this thread and a few others to hit a couple of thrift stores, and found some cute things! I will get my camera up & running and post soon - promise!

I also bought a gorgeous Robert Rodriguez gown (retail $1,150) at Nordstrom Rack that I had been watching forever.  I scored it for just under $100 (with a $20 Nordstrom Note, hehe) 
I've attached a stock photo of my new dress (It looks better in person, I think - plus it will be touching the floor when I am wearing it, since this girl is TALL):


----------



## annemerrick

Ella....I love that scarf!  It is gorgeous.....

Kells....the dress is breathtaking!  Where will you wear it???

And for me....

Here is my D&G dress.  Originally $2650.00, purchased for $150.  Still expensive...but worth every penny!  And a sweater that I bought for $3.00 at a local thrift.  It is an Anthropologie brand.


----------



## missbanff

Wow! Love both!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Anyone have anything new and fabulously cheap???  I am using a new computer and still trying to figure it out.  I will be posting pics soon!  I did get the most insanely beautiful Dolce & Gabbana dress from NM Last Call.  I have been watching it for a loooonnnnngggg......time.  It was $2650.00 marked down to $150.  How could I resist???!!!



OMG!!! I cant wait to see it!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!

And it seems I did not go far enough in the thread. lol. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*ellapretty*-love the simplicity of both outfits!


----------



## Ellapretty

Thanks *Sweetpea83*!

*kells1983 *- last week they had a 30% off coupon in Banana Republic, Gap and Old Navy for the "Give and Get" Campaign - but I think it was only from Thurs-Sun. Still - the scarf was on clearance for $7 without the discount - hope you find one you like! Your gown is amazing btw - love the black fabric layers - looks red-carpet worthy!


----------



## krazy4bags

That's a gorgeous dress!! I always look at the dresses at the Rack but I never find anything great...nothing close to what you found for sure! 



kells1983 said:


> I also bought a gorgeous Robert Rodriguez gown (retail $1,150) at Nordstrom Rack that I had been watching forever. I scored it for just under $100 (with a $20 Nordstrom Note, hehe)
> I've attached a stock photo of my new dress (It looks better in person, I think - plus it will be touching the floor when I am wearing it, since this girl is TALL):


----------



## kells1983

Thanks for the compliments on the dress, everyone!!

It's so pretty! The black fabric in the front is silk chiffon, on top of a cream/off-white underneath. I will probably wear it to a black tie-optional function or some other dressy function. Since it's not too poufy, it can be more low-key too, I think?

I just really wanted to have it, because I never know when I'll have to go somewhere dressy! For example, a year and 1/2 ago, I was asked to be a date at my friend's office Christmas party, which was black tie - I was pretty fresh out of school, and all of my formal dresses were my college leftovers from sorority or fraternity formals (or LBDs, which weren't appropriate). So I basically had 2 weeks to find a dressy dress that didn't make me nauseous - very difficult!  So now I will be prepared!!  And I won't look like a bridesmaid 

Oh, and the only reason it was soo cheap was because it was $430 NR price, then 60% off, then I negotiated more off because the bottom inch or so of the hem was ripped... but I didn't really care because I need to have about 3-4 inches cut off anyway for my height.  It was final sale too, but I'm not returning it, lol.


ETA: Thanks for the info on the scarf, *Ella Pretty*! I couldn't make it today, but will be at Old Navy tomorrow for sure! $7 would be an awesome score too!


----------



## wis3ly

Awesome D&B dress Anne! Can't wait for you to wear it and post pics!!


----------



## gnourtmat

Forever21 $12.50 

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=21_items&product_id=2072529873&Page=all


----------



## mcoop13

^The Forever 21 dress looks great on you!


----------



## bluejinx

cute dress, and really sweet picture of you two! 


gnourtmat said:


> Forever21 $12.50
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as..._name=21_items&product_id=2072529873&Page=all


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly....all I need is the occasion....and I will be oh, so happy to show it off!!!

gnourtmat....you look great in that dress!  I LOVE F21 so much!  They have great stuff!


----------



## gnourtmat

thanks everyone! they do have great deals! however, once you wash their clothes... not so much..


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yay!  Im glad that this thread is still going strong ...I now have to head back to page 20 to check out the great pics and deals ...keep em coming ladies. 

Thanks for the updates Annemerrick ...great thread!


----------



## krazy4bags

Love great deals at Forever 21!! The dress looks great on you! But I have to agree...a lot of times after one wash they won't look the same ush:  a lot of times I just handwash their stuff so it can preserve the shape/look.


gnourtmat said:


> Forever21 $12.50
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as..._name=21_items&product_id=2072529873&Page=all


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ahha omg gnourtmat is there a guy creeping behind you and your boyfriend in that picture??


----------



## gnourtmat

sweetdreamer16 said:


> ahha omg gnourtmat is there a guy creeping behind you and your boyfriend in that picture??



lol yes there is in fact a guy creeping behind my *FRIEND* and i


----------



## lvobsessedashle

*annemerrick*

Do you ever feel bad or ashamed of all your clothing? i never did but my boss at work always sees me with bags after lunch break and she says its wasteful so i have a nagging concious that maybe since i buy it so cheap that it looks like im hording so i cleaned out my closet got rid of 6 bags full for a local new consigment and i still feel like i have too much lol but its all thrift dollars. I have a small walk in closet, 6 drawer dress and a closet in a spare room for my blazers....am i crazie haha sorry i thought you could help me lol


----------



## annemerrick

Ashley....SOmetimes I do feel bad.  I have a TON of stuff!!!  But then I look at all of the amazing deals that I have gotten, and it is hard to feel too bad!  I do a lot of swapping at Buffalo Exchange, so it helps me get rid of the excess....but even with that being said...I definitely hoard clothing items.  In my case...I am saving for my daughters, though!  My 10 year old is already starting to wear my t-shirts, and I know it won't be long before she is into the rest.  It is very hard for me to get rid of something wonderful, when I know it was such a "find", and I know how little I paid for it. It is even harder for me to get rid of the things that I paid full price for, or bought retail....because I know how little I will get for it.  So basically....if it looks good on me...I keep it!!  I still have my Guess blue jean mini skirt and overalls that I wore in grade school in a box somewhere. I am HOPELESS!!!!  Sorry that I couldn't be of more help!!!  Oooohhh....maybe this will help...tell your boss that it is like donating to charity.  When you spend $$$ at a thrift store...not only is it good for the enviroment (recycling), but you are helping others (the $$$ you spend there funds whatever program that thrift donates too).  Just tell her that on your lunch break you are doing a small thing to help your fellow man.  Then ask what she did on her lunch break!!!!!

My outfit on Saturday:
embroidered jacket- $.99 thrift (Genesis Women's Shelter)
bell-bottom jeans- $.70 thrift(UGM Gospel Mission)

And my gorgeous Prada pants (that I am showing off).  Bought these at Buffalo Exchange for $24 AS IS.  The AS IS were large coffee stains all over the lap area.  I brought them home and worked on them with stain remover, water, and a toothbrush.  I got 90% of it out, and what is left is masked by the loud fabric!!  I love these pants!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Haha i was feeling MK Olsen inspired:





Hoodie - Fruit of the loom, £14.50
Jeans - River island, £44.99
Top - Dorothy perkins, £6.00 (in sale)
Shoe boots - Priceless shoes, £8.00
Assorted rings - ASOS, roughly £5.00 each


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Great outfit....and photo!  Very rock n' roll.


----------



## platinum_girly

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Great outfit....and photo! Very rock n' roll.


 
Thankyou very much


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Okay, this is my first time... Here it goes!! 






Dress from a little boutique = $21.00
Belt from Forever 21 = I think it was less than 8 bucks
Shoes by Jessica Simpson = $60.00
Single bangle by JustMe (Jennifer lopez?) = $40


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

All these pics are from this weekend.






Dress from same boutique $23
Belt from same place $10
Sandals by Steve Madden $20
Misc. Bangels from Nortdstrom rack $60
Gold Necklace by premier jewelry $30


----------



## KlassicKouture

I love your style, Jazzy_Nat!!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Romper $19.99
Bangels Nordys rack 60
Shoes by DKNY $235
Shades from Ross $6


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Thanks Klassic


----------



## annemerrick

Jazzy Nat....you are so darn cute!!!  I love all of the outfits!


----------



## platinum_girly

Hey great style Jazzy_Nat


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^^ Thanks ladies, I'll post a couple more from this year. I'm a big time bargain shopper!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute outfits Jazzy!  I love  the romper/jumpsuit.!
Looks like the weather was beautiful is So Cal this weekend!!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^^It was gorgeous, I live in LA it was about 86, then I left and went to Palm Springs it was about 80!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

This was a night in Hollywood, to see E-40 perform.







Dress from Target, it originally came to my knees but I had it hemmed. 
Dress $30, Hem $7 = $37
Belt from H & M = $20
Boots by Steve Madden $90
Basic hold hoops $2.99


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Couple weekends ago, went to a bar in Mid City..Los Angeles






White Long sleeve $5
Striped top from boutique $10
Jeans from same place $20
Brown Steve Madden boots (can't see, sorry) $35 from burlington
Gucci Bag used off ebay 500


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I love the straight hair and bangs!  Cuuute.  The gucci bag is nice and springy!


----------



## lvobsessedashle

Thank you so much! you made me feel much better! most of my things come from our local salvation army and its my religion and i support all their causes so it makes me feel good, the other store is 2nds on 1st and its for the womens shelter. i also donate there . Youv made me feel alot better i barley ever pay retail anymore lol I am going home for 2 weeks soon and have saved $800 which is not alot retail but for thrifts OH YAH! im stoked! lol My hubby bult me a new rack in my walk in so iv been organizing! youv been SUCH an inspiration! thank you for all you advise!! Your find always AMAZE me !! i need to post some find soon!!



annemerrick said:


> Ashley....SOmetimes I do feel bad. I have a TON of stuff!!! But then I look at all of the amazing deals that I have gotten, and it is hard to feel too bad! I do a lot of swapping at Buffalo Exchange, so it helps me get rid of the excess....but even with that being said...I definitely hoard clothing items. In my case...I am saving for my daughters, though! My 10 year old is already starting to wear my t-shirts, and I know it won't be long before she is into the rest. It is very hard for me to get rid of something wonderful, when I know it was such a "find", and I know how little I paid for it. It is even harder for me to get rid of the things that I paid full price for, or bought retail....because I know how little I will get for it. So basically....if it looks good on me...I keep it!! I still have my Guess blue jean mini skirt and overalls that I wore in grade school in a box somewhere. I am HOPELESS!!!! Sorry that I couldn't be of more help!!! Oooohhh....maybe this will help...tell your boss that it is like donating to charity. When you spend $$$ at a thrift store...not only is it good for the enviroment (recycling), but you are helping others (the $$$ you spend there funds whatever program that thrift donates too). Just tell her that on your lunch break you are doing a small thing to help your fellow man. Then ask what she did on her lunch break!!!!!
> 
> My outfit on Saturday:
> embroidered jacket- $.99 thrift (Genesis Women's Shelter)
> bell-bottom jeans- $.70 thrift(UGM Gospel Mission)
> 
> And my gorgeous Prada pants (that I am showing off). Bought these at Buffalo Exchange for $24 AS IS. The AS IS were large coffee stains all over the lap area. I brought them home and worked on them with stain remover, water, and a toothbrush. I got 90% of it out, and what is left is masked by the loud fabric!! I love these pants!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Jazzy....love the last outfit with the torn jeans.  So cute!!!

Ashley....glad I could help!!!  Please make sure to show us the "spoils" next time you decide to donate to charity!

For today....

Donna Morgan dress- Ross $20
Jil Sander shoes- $40 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## kcf68

^Miss Anne, Beautiful dress and love the shoes too...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

everyone looks great!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^^ Very cute dress & heels


----------



## Jeneen

annemerrick said:


> Jazzy....love the last outfit with the torn jeans. So cute!!!
> 
> Ashley....glad I could help!!! Please make sure to show us the "spoils" next time you decide to donate to charity!
> 
> For today....
> 
> Donna Morgan dress- Ross $20
> Jil Sander shoes- $40 Buffalo Exchange


 
LOVE - funky and elegant!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much to all of you!!!  I got lots of compliments on the dress....I suppose it is a keeper!  It is so easy too....because it is fun AND comfortable!


----------



## annemerrick

Today I am totally Target!! Well....except for the shoes!

Loomstate for Target top- $11 Buffalo Exchange
Target jeans- $7 Target
Gucci shoes- $25 or $28 secondhand


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

WOW!! ^^^^ I like!! Killer deal for the shoes!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Jazzy....I got these at the same place that I got my $5 Louboutins.  Every once in a while, an insane deal can be found!!


----------



## annemerrick

testing...


----------



## orejitagirl

annemerrick said:


> Today I am totally Target!! Well....except for the shoes!
> 
> Loomstate for Target top- $11 Buffalo Exchange
> Target jeans- $7 Target
> Gucci shoes- $25 or $28 secondhand


 

I am loving those flats....I am stuck in flats/tennis shoes cannot wear heels. Those are so cute...and the price is awesome!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Happy Easter.

Donna Karen dress from store @ south coast 2008 fall collection org. $485. got on clearnace for $30.
Tahari gator heels $80 
Leather cinch $13 org. $38


----------



## annemerrick

Jazzy....your easter outfit is gorgeous!  Let me see if I can post mine.  My son took the pic...not sure how it turned out!

Update.....the pic looks horrible.  Not going to post!  It was a cute outfit though!!!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

awwww...maybe next time...I just realized I spelled Karan wrong!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Jazzy....love the last outfit with the torn jeans.  So cute!!!
> 
> Ashley....glad I could help!!!  Please make sure to show us the "spoils" next time you decide to donate to charity!
> 
> For today....
> 
> Donna Morgan dress- Ross $20
> Jil Sander shoes- $40 Buffalo Exchange




OMG!!!!!!! I  that dress!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks bluejinx!  How was your trip??  Did you score any goodies in NYC??


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Thanks bluejinx!  How was your trip??  Did you score any goodies in NYC??



that trip isnt for another 4 weeks. i leave may 12th i think (whatever the wednesday is). i was in toronto and montreal for the jewish holiday we just had (passover - eight LOOOOOOOONG days!!).  

did ZERO shopping. found an amazing priced suit jones new york for 6.60 and 60% off that so it was 2.64 and BRAND NEW still had tags on it right before i left. i posted it in the thrift store thread. so i had a new suit to wear for the holidays at least and it cost me next to nothing! amazed how many people complimented me on it also! lol. 

when new york trip is over i think i have to start saving for the show up on annes door step trip so  she can take me shopping trip!!! MUWHAHAHA!!!!!!! boy are you going to be surprised when i really DO come out to texas!!! hehehe.


----------



## ColdSteel

$5 Loubies?! You're KILLIN' me, Anne! 

I just bought a $20 Nanette Lepore top from Crossroads. I won a $25 gift certificate from them in the mail and that came just today so I'll be having fun with that soon. I plan to wear it with a pair of Charlotte Russe jeans I got from Crossroads (new for $16) and my $60 Louboutins for a birthday dinner. I'll probably throw in one of my $3 Forever 21 headbands for good measure.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That is awesome!! I wish that I would win something!  I never do.  Although I rarely enter anything.....hmmmm.....
   Make sure to post a pic of that outfit!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Finally....I get to post!  My camera was out of batteries, and I have worn a couple of cute/cheap outfits.  

Helen Walsh sweater-$2.50 thrift
F21 skinny jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
boots- $@25 Buffalo Exchange 
Bag- $15 bought in Mexico
necklace- $10 Free People 75% off. (excuse the bra strap!!  )


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lovely outfit, anne! Gorgeous necklace..


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much sweetpea!


----------



## tillie46

*ANNEMERRICK'S.........REVEAL*


----------



## tillie46

*ANNEMERRICK'S REVEAL........*


----------



## tillie46

*ANNEMERRICK'S REVEAL............*


----------



## tillie46

*ANNEMERRICK.........I've always thought I was a "pretty good" shopper....especially where bargains were concerned........but I'm afraid you PUT ME TO SHAME!  You find the most wonderful things for almost nothing.  $5 Loubs.......I don't even know if I can talk to you anymore!!!  You're killing me! :lolots:* :true:


----------



## annemerrick

Tillie....thanks for supersizing me!!!  And for the compliments!  Here is a pic of the $5 Loubs....they were brand new!


----------



## tillie46

*ANNEMERRICK.........They are fabulous.....you really are killing me!!*


----------



## tillie46

*ANNEMERRICK'S...........$5 LOUBS* :true:


----------



## ColdSteel

How in the everloving HECK did you get those!? I say witchcraft.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Holy Cow, Anne! Louboutins for $5??!! They are GORGEOUS! That must be your all-time best bargain. Either those or the Hermes scarves you found for a buck each -- it's a toss up! I wish I could find such great items! No doubt about it, you are the bargain shopping queen!


----------



## Jeneen

Love the Loub espadrilles!


----------



## annemerrick

Just wanted to be comfortable today, so nothing fancy!  Actually....I am dressed like my Mom.  Oh, the horror!  I think that eventually we all end up dressing like out Mothers!!!

Ella Moss top- $1 thrift (I can't remember, but I know it was cheap!)
Tie-dye skirt- $8 thrift
Havainas- $3 Ross

Thanks for all of the Louboutin love.  That was a superb bargain.  I also bought a pair of Frye campus boots in great condition for $5 at the same place.  They didn't fit me...so I ended up selling them on Ebay.  I still think my best deal was probably my $1 Hermes scarves!


----------



## annemerrick

OK....outfit for today....I can even include my handbag (this doesn't happen often!!):

Neal Sperling t-shirt- $8.50 Buffalo Exchange
F21 skinnies- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Cole Haan flats- $8 Buffalo Exchange
Martine Sitbon bag- $28 resale


----------



## Jeneen

^ Loving!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Jeneen!


----------



## elusion

I am loving this thread! and Im thinking Im gonna have to learn where to go in Dallas from Anne!


----------



## wis3ly

I love that free people necklace!! OMG I definitely think the $1 Hermes Scarf is like once in a blue moon type thing.

Oh and did I mention your body is like bangin'?!?


----------



## annemerrick

elusion....anytime you need some time...just PM me!

wis3ly....THANK YOU....I am blushing!!!

I am going to post my outfit here although 2 of the 4 pieces were not a bargain.  But since some of you would only see it here.....

Dolce & Gabbana white shirt- NOT A BARGAIN
necklace- $7 Macy's
Skirt- PIF by Aymerich- $13 Buffalo Exchange (this skirt is exquisite.  I know the only reason it got marked down to 50% off was because it was labeled an XXL.  Turns out it is a girls XXL.  It was originally $26 at BE....marked down to $13.  Original tags still on- $185)
Rochas shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> OK....outfit for today....I can even include my handbag (this doesn't happen often!!):
> 
> Neal Sperling t-shirt- $8.50 Buffalo Exchange
> F21 skinnies- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Cole Haan flats- $8 Buffalo Exchange
> Martine Sitbon bag- $28 resale




Super cute outfit!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne, very cute.  Have fun at the luncheon.  Love ya.

Jenny

PS - I will post photos soon after the move and once we get settled.  I have worn a bunch of really cute outfits over the past month or so.  You know how I do, I will play catch up and post a bunch of photos all at once.


----------



## bluejinx

Anne, that outfit was so fabulous i just had to supersize it!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea....thank you!!

Jenny....this was my kind of outfit....a bit vintage inspired.  By the end of the day my feet were not happy, though!

Bluejinx....thankx for the supersize.  I also really loved this.  I love how the skirt has a 
50's feel.  It was very swingy.  I also loved the necklace!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I haven't posted in this thread in a while.  Anne- I still love your outfits
h&m chanel-esque jacket clerarnce 20.
random h&m and f21 necklaces all under 8.00
f21 cami 2.30
h&m tank 4.95
f21 skinnies 12.50 or 9.50
nw wedges (outlet) ~25


----------



## newbee81

talldrnkofwater said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while. Anne- I still love your outfits
> h&m chanel-esque jacket clerarnce 20.
> random h&m and f21 necklaces all under 8.00
> f21 cami 2.30
> h&m tank 4.95
> f21 skinnies 12.50 or 9.50
> nw wedges (outlet) ~25


  I LOVE how the skinnies look on you. I have a pair and they are super comfortable, just a little bit too low cut for me. Fab outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

Talldrnk....another wonderful outfit.  I love the jacket, and the layered look.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Talldrnk ....love the "Chanelly" jacket and jewelry!  Great inspiration


----------



## bluejinx

ok, I just bought this jacket this afternoon, and it was 5.50 (the lambskin jackets retail for between 599.00 and 999.00 so the original price was somewhere in there). It is a danier leather jacket and it is smooshy and buttery soft. BUT...... Not sure if the style is too old or what not. I dont own nor have i ever owned any jacket without lapels on the collar. I have another danier leather jacket that is suede and it has the same buttons though, and its my favorite thing about the rose suede jacket and i love it about this one. please!! honest opinions required.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^It is GORGEOUS!!!!  I love it.  What a deal!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Bluejinx its is really a nice jacket and the price is insane ..tell us, where did you get it from.  The color is great, because it can transition into spring.  I really like it opened up with a pretty top underneath!!  Congrats


----------



## bluejinx

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^ Bluejinx its is really a nice jacket and the price is insane ..tell us, where did you get it from.  The color is great, because it can transition into spring.  I really like it opened up with a pretty top underneath!!  Congrats




I got it from the goodwill store in the WORST part of town. 
as soon as I put on the new suit i bought ill post that too! but my entire haul  was

Danier lambskin leather jacket - 5.50
Brown wool skirt suit - 7.70 and 60% off (so it was 3.09)
knee length linen skirt with cute side detailing 3.85 
jade blue sweater - 2.75 and 60% off (so it was 1.10)
purple button up blouse  - 3.85
the last three items were all from a local clothing chain called rietmans

last friday i stopped on my way home from work at another location of goodwill and got

a vintage knee leangth dress - 5.50 and 60% off (so it was 2.20)
a nygard knee leangth leather skirt - 7.70 and 60% off (so it was 3.09) 
and a co-lab from christopher kon purse for 5.90
and it was 10% off all that for some reason or another so it was about 10 bucks for that haul!!

my closet is once more BURSTING at the seams!! Time to try to replace one of the two armoires with hanging storage! since i thinned out all my sweaters and casual stuff i think i can manage with only one!!


----------



## kcf68

Miss this thread driving across USA from OR to VA and I've made it to Louisville KY.  Will be in VA in two days.  We have little ones so we can't travel fast... Love all the outfits.  
BJ: Love the lamb jacket and it would be cute with so many things...
AM: love your outfits as always...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow a lambskin jacket for $5.50 now thats a deal! Its very nice, congrats!


----------



## annemerrick

I was so excited after viewing the SATC 2 movie trailer to realize that I own a version of the J'adore shirt that Carrie wears in Abu Dhabi.  I dug through my retired clothes until I found it.  It has been revived!!!

J'adore t-shirt- $11 CLothes Circuit resale (probably 8 years ago)
Mango skirt- under $5 thrift
Mossimo espadrilles- $9 Target
flower pin- DIY


----------



## bluejinx

LOVE THIS ONE TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks Bluejinx!!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks Bluejinx!!




did the flower come on the skirt? or did you add it yourself?


----------



## Gerry

Honest to God,Anne,would you move in and be my stylist? I need you desparately.


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx...I added the flower.  I just glued a pin to the back and walaa!!!!

Gerry....I am sure that you do ok for yourself....thanks so much for the compliment!!!


----------



## kcf68

Ok just relocated across the United state and guess what a Salvation  Army is literally in less than a mile away from my hotel.  How lucky did I get and hopefully there are some nice things in there...


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68....how exciting.  New city, new Salvation Army!!!!

For today:
Michael Kors poncho/sweater- under $15 (I can't quite remember)
vintage jeans- $.70
wedges- $50 (not such a bargain!!)


----------



## icecreamom

*anne* Your outfit with the black a white and the touch of red is absolutely amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you so much!  I felt really cute that day!!!


----------



## Jeneen

annemerrick said:


> I was so excited after viewing the SATC 2 movie trailer to realize that I own a version of the J'adore shirt that Carrie wears in Abu Dhabi. I dug through my retired clothes until I found it. It has been revived!!!
> 
> J'adore t-shirt- $11 CLothes Circuit resale (probably 8 years ago)
> Mango skirt- under $5 thrift
> Mossimo espadrilles- $9 Target
> flower pin- DIY


 
LOVE - I feel like you need to wear this to see the movie!


----------



## Jeneen

annemerrick said:


> kcf68....how exciting. New city, new Salvation Army!!!!
> 
> For today:
> Michael Kors poncho/sweater- under $15 (I can't quite remember)
> vintage jeans- $.70
> wedges- $50 (not such a bargain!!)


 
Hot outfit - like a haute hippie!


----------



## annemerrick

Jeneen....thank you and thank you!!!  I just may wear this to the movie......


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-love those wedges..


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea....thank you!!  I feel like I am hogging this thread....someone else post pics!!  jenny....where are you????

3 dot t-shirt- $1.50 Salvation Army
Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
BCBGgirls shoes- $30 Macy's (love the color so much and they are very comfy.  I LOVE that they are lined in neon yellow!!)


----------



## jclr

annemerrick said:


> I was so excited after viewing the SATC 2 movie trailer to realize that I own a version of the J'adore shirt that Carrie wears in Abu Dhabi.  I dug through my retired clothes until I found it.  It has been revived!!!
> 
> J'adore t-shirt- $11 CLothes Circuit resale (probably 8 years ago)
> Mango skirt- under $5 thrift
> Mossimo espadrilles- $9 Target
> flower pin- DIY



What a great outfit, *Anne*.  I especially love the skirt with the wedges.


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Sweetpea....thank you!! I feel like I am hogging this thread....someone else post pics!! jenny....where are you????
> 
> 3 dot t-shirt- $1.50 Salvation Army
> Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> BCBGgirls shoes- $30 Macy's (love the color so much and they are very comfy. I LOVE that they are lined in neon yellow!!)


 

I love those shoes... Cute as can be...


----------



## jeh3v

Wow, I haven't posted in this thread FOREVER! I need to start doing it more often! 

















Dress: Forever 21: Love 21 Contemporary $19.80
Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan $6.59
Belt: Forever 21 Twist Buckle Wide Belt $6.80
Necklace: Forever 21 $4.80
Shoes: Fioni Brand for Payless $12.99


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v.....such a cute outfit.  I really need to try the cardigan/belt combo.  it looks adorable.


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks Anne!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

A few pictures of my grad dress!!! You will never believe how much I paid for it!!! Nothing!!! ahha yup that's right! =)


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That is the best deal of all!!!  I love how the bow is removable.  You look so good!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Thanks so much anne!! I love being able to review great products because of the awesome freebies like that dress!!! =)


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Old Navy Blue Stripe Ruffle Trim Jersey Dress, $12
Jacket: Old Navy, $4
Necklace: Unknown, $.50 cents at a yard sale
Bracelet: Charlotte Russe, $2.50
Shoes: Miss Trish for Target Seahorse Flat, $24.99


----------



## annemerrick

Oh my goodness....I LOVE this outfit^^^!!!!  It is totally something that I would wear....so cute!


----------



## Elina0408

*annemerick*: Love your shoes!!


----------



## nillacobain

sweetdreamer16 said:


> View attachment 1084737
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084738
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084739
> 
> 
> A few pictures of my grad dress!!! You will never believe how much I paid for it!!! Nothing!!! ahha yup that's right! =)


 
I love your grad dress!! I would like a princess dress myself for my graduation (July, 2010) but I have to go with a more formal one.


----------



## shikki

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Old Navy Blue Stripe Ruffle Trim Jersey Dress, $12
> Jacket: Old Navy, $4
> Necklace: Unknown, $.50 cents at a yard sale
> Bracelet: Charlotte Russe, $2.50
> Shoes: Miss Trish for Target Seahorse Flat, $24.99



You got the jacket for $4!  Get out of here!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-cute outfit..love seeing jean jackets over casual dresses!


----------



## jeh3v

Anne, I'm so flattered it is something you would wear 

Shikki, I got it from Plato's closet! 

Sweetpea, thank you! I think the combo of denim jacket and casual dress will never go out of style!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!


----------



## culgal

annemerrick said:


> I was so excited after viewing the SATC 2 movie trailer to realize that I own a version of the J'adore shirt that Carrie wears in Abu Dhabi. I dug through my retired clothes until I found it. It has been revived!!!
> 
> J'adore t-shirt- $11 CLothes Circuit resale (probably 8 years ago)
> Mango skirt- under $5 thrift
> Mossimo espadrilles- $9 Target
> flower pin- DIY


 
You look sooo cute here! Love your espadrilles.  Are they still available or are they from a previous season? I've looked online and at a couple Targets but can't seem to find them.


----------



## Samia

bluejinx said:


> LOVE THIS ONE TOO!!!!!!!


 
Love This!!


----------



## annemerrick

culgal said:


> You look sooo cute here! Love your espadrilles. Are they still available or are they from a previous season? I've looked online and at a couple Targets but can't seem to find them.


 

Thank you so much!  I bought the espadrilles probably 2 summers ago on clearance.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  I bet if you look on Ebay you could find a bazillion pairs of similar.  Maybe Victoria's Secret also.  There were a lot of "knockoffs" of the Louboutin espadrilles.

Samia.....thank you so much!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

bluejinx said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I  that dress!!!!!!!!!!


 
THANK YOU! Sorry for the late response!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Anne, I love your outfits, my fav is the one with the yellow oversized sweater and I also love the boyfriend jeans along w/ the heels you got at Macy's!! TOO CUTE!!!






Here is my outfit at work today....

Shirt $5.99 on sale at no-name store
Jeans $12.99 at another no-name store
Heels DKNY on clearance $80 (i think or less)
Belt $15 by Betsey Johnson
Handbag $275 by Linea Pelle


----------



## jeh3v

Here's my outfit of the day! 











Blazer: Target Mossimo Boyfriend Blazer, $29.99
Shirt: New York and Company Satin Ruffle Shell, $4.50
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Cognac Wedges, $29.99
Necklace: Target Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace, $7.68
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15 on ebay
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine, (not a bargain )


----------



## GOALdigger

jeh3v said:


> Here's my outfit of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Target Mossimo Boyfriend Blazer, $29.99
> Shirt: New York and Company Satin Ruffle Shell, $4.50
> Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Cognac Wedges, $29.99
> Necklace: Target Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace, $7.68
> Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15 on ebay
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine, (not a bargain )


 
Loving all that TARJAY!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks! I'm a huge Target fan  I love the new Cynthia Vincent wedges, and I was SO excited to find that blazer as I'd been looking for one I liked for a long time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-such a cute outfit..I love the whole look!


----------



## annemerrick

Jazzy_Nat said:


> Anne, I love your outfits, my fav is the one with the yellow oversized sweater and I also love the boyfriend jeans along w/ the heels you got at Macy's!! TOO CUTE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about this....the color and slouchiness of the shirt...the skinny jeans....the shoes.  You look so good!!


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v said:


> Here's my outfit of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That blouse is awesome!!!  Love it!!  I have been eyeing similar necklaces at Target but thought they were more expensive.  Are they on sale????


----------



## jeh3v

^Yes mam, they are on super clearance! I believe most are about 75% off. This one was originally $39.99 and was on sale for $7.68.  I went and cleaned out the case! 

This is the one I'm wearing here...

http://www.shopstyle.com/action/loadRetailerProductPage?id=140024353&sbid=1115203


----------



## annemerrick

Going to go and see if I can find one!  Thank you!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Ha, I went back to Target yesterday ... they are on clearance but they are $9.98 and $12 but no luck


----------



## betty.lee

annemerrick said:


> Sweetpea....thank you!!  I feel like I am hogging this thread....someone else post pics!!  jenny....where are you????
> 
> 3 dot t-shirt- $1.50 Salvation Army
> Wrangler jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> BCBGgirls shoes- $30 Macy's (love the color so much and they are very comfy.  I LOVE that they are lined in neon yellow!!)



do you have your own thread?  i think you should start one..i adore your style.


----------



## annemerrick

Awwww.....thanks Betty!!!  I suppose this is my thread (sort of).  It is just so much more interesting when other people post!!!  This is the only place I generally show pics....and I LOVE seeing other people's bargains as much as showing off my own!


----------



## culgal

annemerrick said:


> Thank you so much! I bought the espadrilles probably 2 summers ago on clearance. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I bet if you look on Ebay you could find a bazillion pairs of similar. Maybe Victoria's Secret also. There were a lot of "knockoffs" of the Louboutin espadrilles.
> 
> Samia.....thank you so much!


 
Ah ok, thanks for your response.  I'll take a look around then.  Love all your outfits btw!


----------



## 19yearslater

Went to Target, got a Liberty of London top for $10 on clearance and a pair of dressier olive green shorts. They look great together and I got an outfit for $30!


----------



## annemerrick

I love all of the Liberty of London items.  So cute!!

Outfit for today....

3dot shirt- $1.50 Salvation Army
Miley Cyrus for Wal-Mart skinny pants- $7
Aldo Maune wedges- $24 Buffalo Exchange
Bird necklace- $9 Forever 21


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, anne! Love the necklace!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks sweetpea....I am obsessed with F21 jewelry.  they have the cutest stuff, and it is so cheap!  Here is a better picture....


----------



## jeh3v

^Love that necklace Anne, so fun! And I wish I could fit into Miley Cyrus skinny pants


----------



## jeh3v

Here's my outfit today...I'm feeling very springy! 












Dress: Ross
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges
Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket
Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings
Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma


----------



## annemerrick

Aaaahhhh.....you are also a lover of F21 jewelry!  They just have the cutest stuff.  And it is so cheap that it is almost irresistable!!  Cute outfit...very springy!

And you could for sure fit into these pants.....believe me, they have me sucked in in all of the right places!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Love the spring look - Im so excited for the weather warming up!  Cute outfit and of course love the shoes!


----------



## jeh3v

Anne, I feel like almost all of my jewelry comes from there, besides my nice things. I do have a few Target things, but the rest are F21. They have a ton of different styles, hold up great, and of course the prices can't be beat! I'm a HUGE fan! 

Luvsagreatdeal, thank you! It's nice and sunny here today and I feel so cheery in my outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Thanks sweetpea....I am obsessed with F21 jewelry.  they have the cutest stuff, and it is so cheap!  Here is a better picture....




I'll have to check that store out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-cute outfit...great spring look!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annemerrick said:


> Thanks sweetpea....I am obsessed with F21 jewelry. they have the cutest stuff, and it is so cheap! Here is a better picture....


 

Yes! they sure do!


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea, thank you!

I just realized I totally forgot to put the prices in 

Dress: Ross, $10.99
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan, $2.99 on super clearance
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges, $29.99
Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket, $5.80
Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings, part of a set, $4.80
Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma


----------



## betty.lee

annemerrick said:


> Aaaahhhh.....you are also a lover of F21 jewelry!  They just have the cutest stuff.  And it is so cheap that it is almost irresistable!!  Cute outfit...very springy!
> 
> And you could for sure fit into these pants.....believe me, they have me sucked in in all of the right places!



love the necklace too anne.  i've also recently discovered the sunglass section at f21..so great it's bad.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jeh3v said:


> Sweetpea, thank you!
> 
> I just realized I totally forgot to put the prices in
> 
> Dress: Ross, $10.99
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan, $2.99 on super clearance
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges, $29.99
> Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket, $5.80
> Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings, part of a set, $4.80
> Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma



OMG ..I really liked that cardigan, but for $2.99 I Lve it! What about the purse?


----------



## bluejinx

jeh3v said:


> Here's my outfit today...I'm feeling very springy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Ross
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges
> Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket
> Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings
> Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma



Love love love this outfit!! You look great!!


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> I love all of the Liberty of London items.  So cute!!
> 
> Outfit for today....
> 
> 3dot shirt- $1.50 Salvation Army
> Miley Cyrus for Wal-Mart skinny pants- $7
> Aldo Maune wedges- $24 Buffalo Exchange
> Bird necklace- $9 Forever 21



OMG I have been looking for these wedges EVERYWHERE! Can't believe you found them at Buffalo Exchange!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love them so much!  I didn't even know about them...just saw them there and thought they were cute.  Apparently....they are a very popular style.


----------



## annemerrick

And for today....I am going to do some serious thrift shopping with Jenny (hence the fanny pack)....

Pucci shirt- $12 Buffalo Exchange
American Apparel skirt- $6 Buffalo Exchange
Prada fanny pack- not a bargain

Pictures made me look funky.....I will have to retake and repost....


----------



## jeh3v

luvsagreatdeal said:


> OMG ..I really liked that cardigan, but for $2.99 I Lve it! What about the purse?


 
Purse wasn't cheap  but a great deal considering the original retail price. I think I paid around $150 for it. It's Coach.


----------



## jeh3v

bluejinx said:


> Love love love this outfit!! You look great!!


 
Thank you! It's was so comfortable too!


----------



## jeh3v

Here's my outfit for today! Sorry the colors are a little funky, I couldn't get the lighting to work for me this morning. 













Tunic: Forever 21 Fab Embroidered Smocked Tunic in Coral, $11.50
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
Camisole: New York and Co., $3.45
Necklace: Old Charlotte Russe, I think around $5?
Bangle: Forever 21, $3.80
Bag: Coach Atlantic Peyton, not cheap but considerably less than retail 
Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges, $29.99


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jeh3v-LOVE your necklace!


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v....love all the summery outfits.  You looks so fresh and pretty!


----------



## shoppy

I have that same tunic jeh3v! So cute!


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea thanks! I get a lot of wear out if it. 

Anne, thank you sweetie  I felt festive for Cinco de Mayo yesterday!

Shoppy, I was happy to get it. I'm a lover of anything coral!


----------



## jeh3v

Another one. Happy Thursday! 











Dress: BCBG, $9.99 at Ross
Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan, $5.50
Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29 and TJ Maxx
Belt: Forever 21, $3.80
Necklace: Target Pearl Statement Necklace, $19.99
Ring: Forever 21 flower ring, $3.80
Bag: Coach Legacy Satchel, not cheap!


----------



## MM83

jeh3v said:


> Sweetpea, thank you!
> 
> I just realized I totally forgot to put the prices in
> 
> Dress: Ross, $10.99
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Ruffle Button Down Cardigan, $2.99 on super clearance
> Wedges: Cynthia Vincent for Target Gladiator Wedges, $29.99
> Necklace: Forever 21 Vintage Key and Locket, $5.80
> Earrings: Forever 21 clock earrings, part of a set, $4.80
> Ring: Vintage, from my lovely grandma



Your outfits are adorable!

Is that a Billabong dress? I have one almost identical to it, only the top part of more of a jumper style. Exact same fabric print though. I loooove my dress, I wore it last night actually. And I paid over $30 for it last year, so you got a good deal! 

Attached pic is the same dress I have only this pic I took from ebay. [Can I do that? If it's a ref. pic? I couldn't find any pictures of it else where. Please remove if not]


----------



## jeh3v

Actually the brand is 'She's Cool' lol. Don't ask me where that brand is normally purchased at retail cause I couldn't tell ya! That dress is super similar though, it could easily be the same fabric!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-another cute outfit! I love the color the cardigan brings to the whole look!


----------



## jeh3v

Thank you Sweetpea! I started with a light blue cardigan to match the necklace and found it too boring so grabbed this one at the last minute!


----------



## tweety32976

jeh3v said:


> Another one. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG, $9.99 at Ross
> Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan, $5.50
> Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29 and TJ Maxx
> Belt: Forever 21, $3.80
> Necklace: Target Pearl Statement Necklace, $19.99
> Ring: Forever 21 flower ring, $3.80
> Bag: Coach Legacy Satchel, not cheap!


You look so pretty. I love this outfit...


----------



## jeh3v

^Thank you Tweety!


----------



## annemerrick

Went to a Mother's Day brunch at the kids school.  Hope the outfit looks as cute in pics as I felt!!!

Claudette recycled vintage silk duster- $28 Clothes Circuit
Katayone Adeli silk cami- $.99 Salvation Army
Wrangler jeans-$17 Buffalo Exchange
Prada Leopard shoes- $75 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff, so $17 out of pocket)
Ring- $3.80 Forever 21
Bracelets- square ($16 Clothes Circuit, stack of other J. Crew bangles $40 resale)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Sorry that I am off topic but ive been meaning to ask the ladies in this forum ..how you go about cleaning the great secondhand items that you find!  I have found some great items lately and have a stack of items to go to dry cleaners ( which of course makes the bargain not as fun) but, Most items can just be handwashed or stuck in washer with the rest of my clothes. 

Do you guys do anything special to clean your second hand items?  What about shoes?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I just clean as normal!  I hardly ever dry clean and do a lot of stuff on the gentle wash, hang dry, etc....and with the shoes, I just wipe down with a lysol cloth (if even!).


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-love your accessories!! And you're rocking those heels!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Sweetpea....I really wish that I could have gotten a better pic of the jacket.  it is so beautiful.  i have anew camera...my little digital broke, and I am using a SERIOUS big camera.  It is very hard to hold in 1 hand!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Sorry that I am off topic but ive been meaning to ask the ladies in this forum ..how you go about cleaning the great secondhand items that you find!  I have found some great items lately and have a stack of items to go to dry cleaners ( which of course makes the bargain not as fun) but, Most items can just be handwashed or stuck in washer with the rest of my clothes.
> 
> Do you guys do anything special to clean your second hand items?  What about shoes?



I usually send my thrift store finds to the dry cleanser (unless it is machine washable). To clean shoes, I wipe the inside with an anti-bacterial wipe and then spray the inside with an anti-fungal foot spray.


----------



## jeh3v

Here was my comfy outfit for shopping Saturday! 

















Dress: Forever 21 Tribal Tube Maxi Dress, $14.50
Jacket: Old Navy, $5 at thrift store
Necklace: Forever 21 (I love the little elephant on it!), $5.80
Sandals: Miss Trish for Target Lizard Sandals, $24.99 
Ring: Vintage
Earrings: Forever 21 Assorted Rosebud Earrings, $5.80 for 9 pairs


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jeh3v-love the whole look!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

jeh3v said:


> Another one. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: BCBG, $9.99 at Ross
> Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan, $5.50
> Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29 and TJ Maxx
> Belt: Forever 21, $3.80
> Necklace: Target Pearl Statement Necklace, $19.99
> Ring: Forever 21 flower ring, $3.80
> Bag: Coach Legacy Satchel, not cheap!


 
Love, love, love this outfit!!!! I want a cute coral cardigan like that so bad. You know i'm copying this outfit


----------



## kcf68

Jeh3v, 
You are too cute in your outfits!  Love them all... Great prices too...


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea, thank you! I'm happy tribal is in for spring  

HotasFcuk, thank you! I have the coral and the purple in this style, and wish I had more of them. They are so comfy and I think the long length is flattering! 

kcf68, thank you!


----------



## jeh3v

Here's my outfit today. Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!












Dress: Old Navy White Ruffle Dress, $24.99
Cardigan: Target, $6.50
Boots: Faded Glory, $20
Belt: New York and Co., $6.75
Ring: Vintage
Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 30, not cheap 
Earrings: Ebay, $1.75
Bracelet: Forever 21, $2.80


----------



## totallystoked

Today I got a brown cashmere juicy couture sweatervest with little cream ruffles on the shoulders and at the bottom for only 2.99!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-very cute outfit...love the dress!


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpean, thank you! 

Another outfit. Hope everyone is having a great day!











Dress: Forever 21 - Love 21 Polka Dot dress, $19.80
Cardigan: Willy Smith, $7.99 at Ross
Necklace: Target Genuine Stone and Pearl Necklace, $17.49
Shoes: Cynthia Vincent for Target Wedges, $29.99
Belt: Forever 21 Twist Wide Buckle Belt, $7.80
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag, not cheap


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ cute cardigan!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..LOVE the cardigan, jeh3v!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks guys. The buttons remind me of the Tory Burch logo.


----------



## jeh3v

Another day, another outfit!  
















Blazer: Target Mossimo Boyfriend Blazer, $29.99
Tank: Miley Cyrus/Max Azria, $3.50
Cami: Charlotte Russe, $2.50
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in Black Cat, not cheap  
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
Shoes: Gray Fioni Pump, $17.85
Ring: Charlotte Russe, $3.50
Earrings: Forever 21 Bow Earrings, $4.80 as part of a set of 5 other pairs


----------



## lulu3955

I figured it was about time I stop lurking to say *Jeh3v* your outfits are fantastic & inspiring. Your RM MAM really pulls the outfit together & those skinny jeans look perfect. I must look into those.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jeh3v said:


> ^Thanks guys. The buttons remind me of the Tory Burch logo.



Yeah I thought it was a TB logo!  Great find and cute Cardi


----------



## jeh3v

lulu3955 said:


> I figured it was about time I stop lurking to say *Jeh3v* your outfits are fantastic & inspiring. Your RM MAM really pulls the outfit together & those skinny jeans look perfect. I must look into those.


 
Well thank you so much! I'm flattered. I highly recommend the jeans. They hold up extremely well to wash and wear, especially considering they are from F21 and only $9.50. And they have just enough stretch to be comfortable but not enough that they end up looking loose by the end of the day.


----------



## jeh3v

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yeah I thought it was a TB logo! Great find and cute Cardi


 Yep it definitely looks like it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> ^Thanks guys. The buttons remind me of the Tory Burch logo.




I was thinking the same!!

Btw love your recent outfit too..especially the blazer!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks! I was so excited when I found it at Target of all places! 

Anne, where are you?!


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v.....OH MY GOODNESS!!!  I go out of town for a few days, and come back to some serious outfit fabulousness!!!!  I love all 3.  The cardigan in the second is darling, and looks amazing with the dress....and I love the t-shirt with the bow.  So cute!!!  I should have taken pics of a couple of my outfits.  Sucks having to use the big, clunky camera though!  I need to figure something out!!

 Thanks for missing me!!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Yay! So glad you're back! Thank you for the compliments  Can't wait to see more of your awesome outfits!


----------



## Frivole88

i bought this Chloe navy cardigan at Bloomingdales sale today.
the original price was $375.00 but i got it for only $ 56.00 what a great discount!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^kristinlorraine-great deal!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks sweet pea! for those near within new york city area, they still have 3 more left! i think the sale ends this saturday.


----------



## Frivole88

jeh3v said:


> Here was my comfy outfit for shopping Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Forever 21 Tribal Tube Maxi Dress, $14.50
> Jacket: Old Navy, $5 at thrift store
> Necklace: Forever 21 (I love the little elephant on it!), $5.80
> Sandals: Miss Trish for Target Lizard Sandals, $24.99
> Ring: Vintage
> Earrings: Forever 21 Assorted Rosebud Earrings, $5.80 for 9 pairs



oooh, i love your outfit! it loooks so bohemian-chic like nicole richie


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks Kristen!  Also, great score on that cardigan. I just recently got a navy cardigan and don't know how I got along without it for so long. It's so versatile, and yours will last you for years to come!


----------



## jeh3v

Happy Friday!!!!  
















Dress: Old Navy Broomstick Gauze Cabana Dress in White, $15
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe Striped Bow Cardigan, $2.99
Shoes: Cynthia Vincent for Target Wedges, $29.99
Earrings: Assorted Rosebud Earrings, $5.80 for 9 pairs
Necklace: Forever 21, $5.80
Bracelet: Forever 21, $3.80
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag, you know the drill


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jeh3v-omg such a cute outfit..love everything!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks sweetpea!


----------



## bluejinx

Make it two left. I was there today also!! Lol. 





kristinlorraine said:


> thanks sweet pea! for those near within new york city area, they still have 3 more left! i think the sale ends this saturday.


----------



## Frivole88

wow bluejinx! did you also get the same chloe cardigan? they're really great deal!


----------



## jeh3v

Top: Faded Glory, $2
Skirt: Mix Noveau, $9.99 at Ross
Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29
Necklace: Charlotte Russe, $6ish?
Bracelet: Vintage, free from my mom's jewelry box
Ring: Forever 21, $3.80


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jeh3v- you have some great outfits!

sorry for the wrinkled mess- took this at the end of the day on friday
j.crew cargos 20.  originally 79.50
nw pumps 39.99
gap tank <10. (old)
gap outlet cardi 20. (old)
rm nikki not cheap
linea pelle double wrapped cuff from la ss 15.


----------



## trisha48228

kistinloarraine, very cute. tall drnk , nicely done.


----------



## lulu3955

*Jeh3v- *Love how your tied it all together with the necklace. It adds a nice punch of color. 

*Talldrinkofwater- *those are some chic cargo pants and what a bargin. What color is your RM nikki? FIG?


----------



## jeh3v

talldrnkofwater said:


> Jeh3v- you have some great outfits!
> 
> sorry for the wrinkled mess- took this at the end of the day on friday
> j.crew cargos 20. originally 79.50
> nw pumps 39.99
> gap tank <10. (old)
> gap outlet cardi 20. (old)
> rm nikki not cheap
> linea pelle double wrapped cuff from la ss 15.


 

Cute outfit. Love that Nikki!


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Old Navy Drawstring Waist Eyelet Dress, $12.59
Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
Shoes: Fioni Wedges, $15ish


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v....that is such a cute outfit!!!  Thanks for carrying the thread for the time being.  My camera is not working properly and I am not motivated to use my big one!!!!  I will be back with more fabulous yet cost efficient outfits shortly!!

Talldrnk....super outfit.  Love the shoes!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^jeh3v-such a great outfit...great deal on the dress!! Love the shoes!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

talldrnkofwater-very nice!!


----------



## boslvuton

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Old Navy Drawstring Waist Eyelet Dress, $12.59
> Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
> Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
> Shoes: Fioni Wedges, $15ish




I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress!?!?  i see you got it at old navy but after searching the website, its nowhere  Was this a recent purchase, or something you've had saved in your closet?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

talldrnkofwater said:


> Jeh3v- you have some great outfits!
> 
> sorry for the wrinkled mess- took this at the end of the day on friday
> j.crew cargos 20.  originally 79.50
> nw pumps 39.99
> gap tank <10. (old)
> gap outlet cardi 20. (old)
> rm nikki not cheap
> linea pelle double wrapped cuff from la ss 15.



Great ! I love that


----------



## Scorpion-ness

I so want to particpate in this thread, but every time I try to upload pics it says they are too big.


----------



## kcf68

Scorpion-ness said:


> I so want to particpate in this thread, but every time I try to upload pics it says they are too big.


 

I learned although I'm not camera savy that you have reduce your pixels on your camera first then download them.


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Hey Ladies! Fab outfits

Love the leopard pumps!

And all the CORAL!






Fedora - $13
Top from Target $9.99
Pants by Tripp off Karmaloop.com $40 on sale
Necklace old, from Target $10ish?
Tiffany Bracelet
Basic silver bangel from Target
Ankle flats by Steve Madden purchased by @ TJMAXX $30


----------



## bluejinx

Yup! I did get it. Got a bunch of cute sleevless dresses while in the city last week and as I don't show my shoulders or arms (above thye elbow) I thought it would be a great solution. 



kristinlorraine said:


> wow bluejinx! did you also get the same chloe cardigan? they're really great deal!


----------



## bluejinx

Love it!!! Though I love all your outfits!! You look so tiny in this outfit! I hope you take this in the vain its meant, but I would kill to have your fantastic figure!! (And wardrobe!)



jeh3v said:


> Top: Faded Glory, $2
> Skirt: Mix Noveau, $9.99 at Ross
> Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29
> Necklace: Charlotte Russe, $6ish?
> Bracelet: Vintage, free from my mom's jewelry box
> Ring: Forever 21, $3.80


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Old Navy Drawstring Waist Eyelet Dress, $12.59
> Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
> Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
> Shoes: Fioni Wedges, $15ish



I love this dress! Is it from the current season?


----------



## jeh3v

Anne, thanks sweetie! I can't wait to see some more of your fabulous finds and cute outfits! 

Sweetpea, thank you! I love a long sleeved dress


----------



## jeh3v

boslvuton said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress!?!? i see you got it at old navy but after searching the website, its nowhere  Was this a recent purchase, or something you've had saved in your closet?


 
Boslvuton, this was actually a very recent purchase, as in Mother's Day weekend. I got it in store on the clearance racks. They still have it on the website, but only in plus size and a sage green color. Here's the link...

http://www.shopstyle.com/action/loadRetailerProductPage?id=122446974&sbid=1115203

If you like it, definitely search you're store because there is a good chance you'll find one!


----------



## jeh3v

Aww bluejinx, thank you so much!  I really appreciate your comments  I'm going through a hard time right now and your sweet comments really cheered me up! 

HermesNewbie, it is from the current season. Not available on the website, but probably still in stores!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^ I love the blue dress too. I'm really feeling the Navy & Brown look too.


----------



## jeh3v

It's almost Friday! 













Dress: Miss Sixty, $8.99 at TJ Maxx
Cardigan: Evie, $2.99 at Ross
Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29 at TJ Maxx
Belt: Forever 21 double belt, $3.80
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
Necklace: Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace, $7.58


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^^^^ Cute!  You almost got me AGAIn with the cardigan!  I thought I could spot Tory Burch...but 2.99 @ Ross! Wow!  Cute and Springy!


----------



## jeh3v

Thank you! I scour the clearance racks at Ross for things that look more expensive and I've found that that store in particular marks things down for next to nothing!


----------



## kcf68

^^jeh3v very pretty.  I love the summer colors in the dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-oh cute!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jeh3v said:


> HermesNewbie, it is from the current season. Not available on the website, but probably still in stores!



Thank you! I am going to see if I can track one down!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Old Navy Drawstring Waist Eyelet Dress, $12.59
> Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
> Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
> Shoes: Fioni Wedges, $15ish



That is a wonderful bargain. You look great.


----------



## chynaxdawl

*jeh3v*, you're like the bargain outfit QUEEN! i really need to start shopping at ross, marshall's, etc more! the way you're posed in that first photo really makes your figure look great!


----------



## jeh3v

Kcf, thanks! The fact that it was only $8.99?!  And that's not even on sale, just the regular price! The fabric is nice and lightweight too which I love!

Sweetpea, thanks!  

You're welcome HermesNewbie. Let me know if you have any luck!

Sleeping Beauty, thanks  

Chynaxdawl, thank you for the compliment! I love that no two things at those kinds of stores are the same, and it can be such a treasure trove!


----------



## jeh3v

Top: Liberty of London for Target Keyhole Ruffle Tank, $19.99
Cardigan: New York and Co., $5.90
Jeans: New York and Co., $7.99
Belt: Forever 21, $3.80
Shoes: Kenzie Ruffle Mid Heel, $24.99
Necklace: Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace, $7.58
Bangle: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow J, you find some great deals and your outfits look fab!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

this is something i threw on last night to go see my nephew in his school play.

dress shirt - free [stole from my husband's closet and he has had it forever]
tank top - [i've had it since i was a teenager]
pants - areopastal skinnies $16 [clearance]
belt - ny & company $4 [clearance]
shoes - hand made from mexico [gift from my sis]
necklace - i made it
bracelet - gift from dh


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Another cute outfit Jeh ..I wear a cardi almost everyday and love your fresh colors and coordinating! Great deal on the jeans too


----------



## chodessa

I've been watching this thread for some time, love the bargains!!
This is my first contribution

Old Navy Dress 15 dollars
Cropped Cardigan from Century 21 Dept Store 14.99
Target Wedge Sandals 15 dollars
Hoop Earrings 5 dollars
Hayden Harnett Violet Crinkle Patent Havana.. PRICELESS


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^  looking good!
i love the dress!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chodessa-cute outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-oh very nice..love how the belt puts the whole look together!


----------



## jeh3v

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow J, you find some great deals and your outfits look fab!


 
Thanks S!


----------



## jeh3v

Luvsagreatdeal, I'm a cardi lover myself, as you can tell by my outfits!  

Sweetpea, thanks! I originally didn't have it on and through it over the outfit and the last minute and am glad I did.


----------



## jeh3v

chodessa said:


> I've been watching this thread for some time, love the bargains!!
> This is my first contribution
> 
> Old Navy Dress 15 dollars
> Cropped Cardigan from Century 21 Dept Store 14.99
> Target Wedge Sandals 15 dollars
> Hoop Earrings 5 dollars
> Hayden Harnett Violet Crinkle Patent Havana.. PRICELESS


 
Love the dress! Did you get it recently?


----------



## chodessa

Thanks Gals!
Jeh3v, it's last year's dress/pattern.
Love all your outfits btw! I think you and I have somewhat similar style.   But you score much better prices than I do!


----------



## chodessa

White Tee 7.99 Century 21
Sleeveless Cape/Vest 12.99 TJ Maxx
American Apparel Leggings 13.00 Ebay
Old Navy Pyramid Flip Flops 2.50
Hayden Harnett Ramone Cuff 40.00
Hayden Harnett Havana


----------



## wis3ly

OMG J, I love that Old Navy dress, I'm going to stalk my local ON too!

I forgot who asked about pictures being too big, you can always resize them in Paint. (Edit, and Resize)


----------



## bluejinx

ok, so at a housing works all you can stuff in a bag for 20.00 i got this fantastic dress. its a nanette lepole. since i got 30 items or so in the bag it cost what? 80 cents? something like that! have to bring up the straps so it fits better, but here it is


----------



## Sweetpea83

chodessa-super cute outfit!!
bluejinx-awesome deal on that dress!


----------



## jeh3v

Love the outfit Chodessa!


----------



## enga4

Cho, good to see you around here!!! Looking hot as usual! 

(But I've never thought to look for AA leggings on Ebay! Major inspiration-points, to you, there! :kiss


----------



## chodessa

bluejinx said:


> ok, so at a housing works all you can stuff in a bag for 20.00 i got this fantastic dress. its a nanette lepole. since i got 30 items or so in the bag it cost what? 80 cents? something like that! have to bring up the straps so it fits better, but here it is



OH MY! What a score!! 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## lulu3955

*jeh3v-* Kenzie Ruffle Mid Heel... those are so cute.

*ilovepinkhearts-* Love how the belt ties it all together. Red is such a fierce color.

*cho-* You be lookin fine!  Glad to see some HH hotties in this thread. 

*bluejinx-*What a sweet deal you got on that dress. What kind of shoes are you going to pair with that outfit?


----------



## annemerrick

Ladies...I am out of town, and look at all the action in this thread!!!  We have new people (hello Chodessa), and fabulous regulars!!  You are all looking gorgeous and I love everyone's finds.  I cannot wait to get back into the swing of things with a camera that is functioning....I miss showing off my outifts!


----------



## betty.lee

annemerrick said:


> Ladies...I am out of town, and look at all the action in this thread!!!  We have new people (hello Chodessa), and fabulous regulars!!  You are all looking gorgeous and I love everyone's finds.  I cannot wait to get back into the swing of things with a camera that is functioning....I miss showing off my outifts!



i'm missing your outfits too anne.


----------



## jeh3v

Bluejinx, great score on that dress!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Shirt: Passport Plaid Tunic, $6.49 at Ross
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
Shoes:Cynthia Vincent for Target Wedges, $29.99
Necklace: Forever 21 Key Necklace, $4.80
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15


----------



## chodessa

Thanks for the welcome *Anne*!!

I missed out on the CV gladiator sandals *Jeh3v*, how are they holding up for you?

*Today's Outfit*
Target Tee : 6.00
F21 Scarf: 5.99
COH skinny jeans: 50.00 (ebay)
Jeweled Sandals: 14.99
Silver Large Dot Earrings (not pictured): 4.00
LV belt: Hubby's closet
Bag: Chloe Bay Tote (fabulous, but not cheap )


----------



## jeh3v

Chodessa, cute outfit! I love the scarf! They aren't holding up great acutally. I've managed to knick the front toe of them pretty bad, and if you get so much as a drop of water on them, it doesnt'.come.out. They stain bad. But considering the wear I've gotten out of them it's ok, and they were only $30. I wouldn't pay a penny more for em though.


----------



## chodessa

Sorry to hear that. I've heard other stories that they're not holding up so well... at least you can say you got your money's worth. It still kinda sucks though, cuz 30 dollars is a lot of money for a Target shoe, so they should at least make them higher quality... I mean I don't expect much out of my sandals from Target either, but those they put on sale for 15 dollars. 
They dupe their customers with the designer lines.


----------



## shikki

jeh3v said:


> Shirt: Passport Plaid Tunic, $6.49 at Ross
> Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
> Shoes:Cynthia Vincent for Target Wedges, $29.99
> Necklace: Forever 21 Key Necklace, $4.80
> Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15



Love the look! I've been wanting to jump on the plaid bandwagon without looking tweeny, love your look.  After hearing your story of the target wedges I'm glad I returned mine.  I had a feeling they wouldn't work!


----------



## shikki

chodessa said:


> Thanks for the welcome *Anne*!!
> 
> I missed out on the CV gladiator sandals *Jeh3v*, how are they holding up for you?
> 
> *Today's Outfit*
> Target Tee : 6.00
> F21 Scarf: 5.99
> COH skinny jeans: 50.00 (ebay)
> Jeweled Sandals: 14.99
> Silver Large Dot Earrings (not pictured): 4.00
> LV belt: Hubby's closet
> Bag: Chloe Bay Tote (fabulous, but not cheap )



Love it! You look great! Sadly a look I cannot pull off!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-super cute outfit!
chodessa-you look great..I especially love your bag!


----------



## bluejinx

lulu3955 said:


> *bluejinx-*What a sweet deal you got on that dress. What kind of shoes are you going to pair with that outfit?



Its actually a pic of my gf. My boobs don't fit in the dress at all! 34G does not work with that dress! But its going to be worn to her sisters grad. Shoes not yet purchased.


----------



## lulu3955

*bluejinx-*  I'm a 34G too! OMG we are few of a kind. 

*jeh3v-*love the plaid tunic. Great casual outfit. What bag did you wear with that?

*chodessa-* smoking hot!!  Love the scarf & Ahhhh! the blue bay... it's my favorite bag of yours.


----------



## jeh3v

lulu3955 said:


> *bluejinx-*  I'm a 34G too! OMG we are few of a kind.
> 
> *jeh3v-*love the plaid tunic. Great casual outfit. What bag did you wear with that?
> 
> *chodessa-* smoking hot!!  Love the scarf & Ahhhh! the blue bay... it's my favorite bag of yours.



I wore it with my RM Fawn MAB again


----------



## lulu3955

*jeh3v-* RM fawn MAB  I bet that looked great.


----------



## jeh3v

Lulu, thanks! I love that bag way more than I thought I would when I first got it!


----------



## jeh3v

Is it Friday yet? 












Dress: She's Cool, $9.99 at Ross
Belt: Forever 21 Double belt, $3.80
Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan, $7.59
Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges, $29 at TJ Maxx
Bracelet: Coach Signature Bangle, $20
Necklace: Diamond Key Necklace, $10
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAM, priceless


----------



## authenticplease

Very cute!  You always pull an outfit together so well.....they look so polished and well thought out


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^jeh3v-pretty dress..love the whole look!


----------



## chodessa

OMG.. that outfit is GREAT j*eh3v*, I LOOOOOVE THAT DRESS!! 
I don't think I have ever seen any Ross stores in NYC... apparently I am missing out BIG time!! 


*Today's Work Outfit*:

Mossimo Target Dress: 12.48
F21 Ruffle Elastic belt: 3.50
Embellished Silver Wedge Sandals: 19.99
Silver Ball Earrings: 4.00
Bag: Chloe Bay Tote (small fortune... )


----------



## lulu3955

*Jeh3v-* Wow stunning! I love how your MAM matches your dress & your brought out the gold tone of the dress with the sweater. Genius!

*Cho-* Silver wedges with the dress is an awesome pairing. I can't believe you got that dress at target. it looks like a see by chloe dress/tunic I saw one time.


----------



## lulu3955

Ok this is my first time posting a picture here. I've been inspired. The black on black outift was kinda hard to photograph. 

Dress: Perri Ellis Shirt Dress, $4.99 (on clearance at tj maxx)
Shoes: Isabella Fiore Patent Ruffle Sandals, $10.00 (w/ shipping on ebay)
Bracelet 1: Hayden Harnett Black Celina Cuff, $39.99
Bracelet 2: Hayden Harnett Olive Celina Cuff, $36.00
Scarf: Hayden Harnett Biblio Scarf in Smog, $20.00 (uber discount & hard to see in photo it's around my neck like an ascot)
Bag: Hayden Harnett Lolita Ruffle Hobo (kinda cheap)


----------



## chodessa

LOVE IT LU!! Scores!! Those shoes are AWESOME!
That looks so awesome on you and ahem, ahem.... looks like the perfect outfit for a day out galavanting with gal pals...


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is some serious cuteness!  I love how the bac matches/coordinates.


----------



## annemerrick

chodessa said:


> OMG.. that outfit is GREAT j*eh3v*, I LOOOOOVE THAT DRESS!!
> I don't think I have ever seen any Ross stores in NYC... apparently I am missing out BIG time!!
> 
> 
> *Today's Work Outfit*:
> 
> Mossimo Target Dress: 12.48
> F21 Ruffle Elastic belt: 3.50
> Embellished Silver Wedge Sandals: 19.99
> Silver Ball Earrings: 4.00
> Bag: Chloe Bay Tote (small fortune... )


 
I have been loving Target lately.  They have such great things.  You look super cute.  Love the bag...even if it was a small fortune!


----------



## annemerrick

lulu3955 said:


> Ok this is my first time posting a picture here. I've been inspired. The black on black outift was kinda hard to photograph.
> 
> Dress: Perri Ellis Shirt Dress, $4.99 (on clearance at tj maxx)
> Shoes: Isabella Fiore Patent Ruffle Sandals, $10.00 (w/ shipping on ebay)
> Bracelet 1: Hayden Harnett Black Celina Cuff, $39.99
> Bracelet 2: Hayden Harnett Olive Celina Cuff, $36.00
> Scarf: Hayden Harnett Biblio Scarf in Smog, $20.00 (uber discount & hard to see in photo it's around my neck like an ascot)
> Bag: Hayden Harnett Lolita Ruffle Hobo (kinda cheap)


 
You are like me....the accessories are always the most expensive.  Welcome to the thread!  Great first post.  You can never go wrong in all black!


----------



## sallyca

Cho and Lulu - you are hawt hotties!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chodessa-cute dress.
lulu-love the sandals! (holy cow..great deal on that dress..I LOVE TJ Maxx!)


----------



## enga4

Cho, I can't believe the deals you scored on the dress and shoes!!! I'd have never guessed!!!! You look like a movie star headed out to the Ivy!  

Lu, I love your edgy-flirty-summer look! You find all of the best deals on ebay!!!! Holy smokes--$10 Isabella Fiore sandals?!  

Ita w. Cho, looks like a rockin' look for sightseeing!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks everybuddy!
I love spring and summer! It's so easy to look good at great prices!


----------



## jeh3v

Authenticplease, thanks!  I normally pull stuff together pretty quickly so I'm glad it looks like I put a lot of thought in! 

Sweetpea, thanks! I still can't get over what a steal the dress was!

Chodessa, thank you 

Lulu, thanks! I pulled the MAM out of the closet at the last minute and thought it looked super cute to bring out the pink in the dress more! 

Anne, thank you girly!


----------



## jeh3v

chodessa said:


> OMG.. that outfit is GREAT j*eh3v*, I LOOOOOVE THAT DRESS!!
> I don't think I have ever seen any Ross stores in NYC... apparently I am missing out BIG time!!
> 
> 
> *Today's Work Outfit*:
> 
> Mossimo Target Dress: 12.48
> F21 Ruffle Elastic belt: 3.50
> Embellished Silver Wedge Sandals: 19.99
> Silver Ball Earrings: 4.00
> Bag: Chloe Bay Tote (small fortune... )


 
Love this outfit...especially the bag


----------



## jeh3v

lulu3955 said:


> Ok this is my first time posting a picture here. I've been inspired. The black on black outift was kinda hard to photograph.
> 
> Dress: Perri Ellis Shirt Dress, $4.99 (on clearance at tj maxx)
> Shoes: Isabella Fiore Patent Ruffle Sandals, $10.00 (w/ shipping on ebay)
> Bracelet 1: Hayden Harnett Black Celina Cuff, $39.99
> Bracelet 2: Hayden Harnett Olive Celina Cuff, $36.00
> Scarf: Hayden Harnett Biblio Scarf in Smog, $20.00 (uber discount & hard to see in photo it's around my neck like an ascot)
> Bag: Hayden Harnett Lolita Ruffle Hobo (kinda cheap)


 
Love this!  I am dying to add some more shirt dresses to my closet.


----------



## jeh3v

And...today! 











Shirt: Dots Floral Button up, $4.50
Skirt: Tulle Pencil Skirt, $6ish
Shoes: 2LipsToo Wedges, $14.99 at Ross
Cami: New York and Co., $3ish
Necklace: Target Teardrop Necklace in Mustard, $1.80
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Havent posted in awhile!






jessica mc clintok dress $18
jcrew cardi $12






coach shoes $20 marshalls


----------



## chodessa

*Pearlisthegurl: those wedges are gorgeous, and holy bargain! 

You have some serious shopping skillz JEH3V, just like my girl Lu! 


Today*:
Old Navy Maxi Dress (with pockets!): 18.40
Target Patent Flip Flops: 7.00
Silver Ball Earrings: 4.00
Michael Kors Sunnies: 65.00 (ruelala)

Bag of the Week: Chloe Bay Tote


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-love that color of that skirt..great spring/summer color!
pearli-cute dress & shoes! (great deal on that cardigan!)


----------



## chodessa

enga4 said:


> Cho, I can't believe the deals you scored on the dress and shoes!!! I'd have never guessed!!!! You look like a movie star headed out to the Ivy!



... Hollywood here I come.... NOT.
Thanks Lady Enga.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chodessa-hot outfit!!


----------



## pursegal

cho, I love your outfit today.. very laid back but chic... love it!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks PG, your hot and humid weather from earlier this week has made it's way to me... It's 90 degrees and disgusting outside! 
Had to wear something the would keep me cool.... 

Thank You SweetPea


----------



## jeh3v

Chodessa, thanks! As do you!  Love your outfit today! Old Navy is one of my favorite places for dresses!

Sweetpea, thanks girl! I adore this skirt!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute outfit Chodessa!  Love the silver ring and watch as well!  Classy and laid back.


----------



## lulu3955

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone 

*Enga-* I buy Sandals on ebay during the winter months. They get sooo cheap.

*jeh3v-*You could for sure rock a shirtdress. You'd look fab. You've got so many great belts that would work with the silloutte. I'm loving your wedges today. They are really cute.

*pearli-* your outfit is so cheery and summery. What a score on your J crew sweater.

Hello Hotness!! *Cho*hotness that is! You do look like a movie star today. Your outfit is so put together. Blue looks great on you. Love dresses with pockets.


----------



## jeh3v

Lulu, thanks! I only have one shirtdress, and need to add to that collection stat.


----------



## jeh3v

Camisole: Rodarte for Target Lace Cami
Cardigan: New York and Co. 
Skirt: Miss Noveau
Belt: New York and Co. Patent Belt
Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges
Necklace: Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace, Target
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Olive


----------



## pearlisthegurl

cute shoes! and love the nikki!  jeh3v


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lulu3955 said:


> *Enga-* I buy Sandals on ebay during the winter months. They get sooo cheap.



I do the same thing! Last winter I got a pair of Hermes sandals for $99!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

This outfit is beyond cute!! I love your use of color. It's very fresh and modern!

I stopped into Old Navy and checked out the blue eyelet drawstring dress. I was excited to find there was only one left and it was my size! Sadly, it look awful on me. It looked so fantastic on you, so I was really disappointed that it didn't work for me. 



jeh3v said:


> Camisole: Rodarte for Target Lace Cami
> Cardigan: New York and Co.
> Skirt: Miss Noveau
> Belt: New York and Co. Patent Belt
> Shoes: Seychelles Lavish Wedges
> Necklace: Topaz Cluster Drop Necklace, Target
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Olive


----------



## chodessa

I too love the way you are tying in all the colors from your skirt JEH3V!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lovely! You look like you are ready for summer! 



chodessa said:


> *
> 
> Today*:
> Old Navy Maxi Dress (with pockets!): 18.40
> Target Patent Flip Flops: 7.00
> Silver Ball Earrings: 4.00
> Michael Kors Sunnies: 65.00 (ruelala)
> 
> Bag of the Week: Chloe Bay Tote


----------



## chodessa

Thank You! 
Yesterday it was 90 degrees in my 'hood!!


----------



## wis3ly

chodessa said:


> Thank You!
> Yesterday it was 90 degrees in my 'hood!!



It was 92 over here yesterday


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v....love the yellow sweater.  I would never have thought to pair that, but it looks so cute!  I love how daring you are with color!!!

I have a new camera.  Pics should be coming soon.  Maybe tomorrow???

 A


----------



## chodessa

*Laid Back Friday Look:*

Baby Doll Blouse (TJ MAXX) 12.00
SFAM Bootleg Jeans (FILENE'S BASEMENT) ~70.00
Old Navy Patent Navy Wedges 19.99
Silver Ball Earrings 4.00
Bag of the Week: Chloe Bay Tote


----------



## authenticplease

Love the outfit and the shade of blue Chloe is stunning!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jehev-super cute outfit!
chodessa-oh love the whole look..especially those wedges!


----------



## annemerrick

Chodessa....super cute outfit!  Looks comfy and casual.  Love the bag also!


----------



## kcf68

^^Miss Anne, We all miss your fabulous outfits and you too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yes, we do, anne!!


----------



## soleilbrun

annemerrick said:


> I have a confession to make....I love jumpsuits! That's right...the all in one outfit!!! After looking for a long time....I happened to be on the Old Navy website yesterday and saw the jumpsuit of my dreams! I called around Dallas, and there were only a couple left in my size, so I drove 30 minutes to pick one up. It is so comfy!!!
> 
> White fly-away jacket- $7.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Jumpsuit- $20 Old Navy
> Feather Necklace- $4 Forever21 (I think it was $3.80)


 

You are not alone! I crack everytime for jumpsuits and maxi dresses. I love that the outfit is complete and the only thing to add are accessories. Jumpsuits today, jumpsuits tomorrow, jumpsuits forever!!!


----------



## lulu3955

*jehev-* love the outfit. The RM nikki is amazing with the print on your skirt. It really brings out the purple.

*cho-* your killin me with your blue bay this week.  it looks so good with your top and your blue toes. Your ON wedges look a heck of a lot more pricey than 19.99


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 and sweetpea...thank you!!  I am so enjoying seeing all the posters on this thread. I will be back shortly with some outfits.  I have some photos saved on my new camera, but have been feeling very unmotivated lately.  I think I am going through a phase!  I so appreciate you ladies keeping this thread going in my absence!!! But nice to know I am missed!


----------



## merekat703

My $15 outfit!
Bebe tank, Express sweater, DPD skinny jeans. Each $4.99 at goodwill! Love good deals!!


----------



## bluejinx

merekat703 said:


> my $15 outfit!
> Bebe tank, express sweater, dpd skinny jeans. Each $4.99 at goodwill! Love good deals!!


love this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks for the compliments..
Merekat, total score! And you look fabulous in those pieces!

Can't wait to see your new pics Anne!


----------



## merekat703

Thanks ladies! I am in love with the sweater!  I want to wear it every day!!


----------



## wis3ly

merekat703 said:


> Thanks ladies! I am in love with the sweater!  I want to wear it every day!!



That is one gorgeous sweater!


----------



## annemerrick

merekat703 said:


> My $15 outfit!
> Bebe tank, Express sweater, DPD skinny jeans. Each $4.99 at goodwill! Love good deals!!


 

I love the sweater so much!  I can understand how you would want to wear all the time!!


----------



## merekat703

Than today I got for .25 cents at a yard sale a French Connection dress!


----------



## chodessa

^^


----------



## bluejinx

I heard the words yard sale!!! 
That has me so excited for garage sales (what we call them here) but its POURING rain here today! Guess next week will have to do!


----------



## pinkpol15h

Since I slothed away at home all day, all I wore was a Trash & Luxury "You Wish You Could Ride Like a Girl" t-shirt (long enough to be a short dress), discounted to $20!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I just wanted to make a quick post - as I haven't done so in such a long time! Earlier this year I made my first purchase at YesStyle (I am not asian, so I really wasn't aware of this online store) - I liked this coat dress (among many many other things!) but I did not realise just how much until it arrived! It really has been one of my best buys so far this year! It was the perfect inbetween whilst the weather was so unpredictable (currently in London!) This is a terrible picture, but here I am wearing it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




for a clear view, visit YesStyle http://www.yesstyle.com/en/info.html/pid.1021469937 (I'm not sure if it will still show up...) Well, I love this style & it was only $88.00! a great investment piece, which I'm sure will last a very long time. The quality is great.


----------



## tweety32976

merekat703 said:


> My $15 outfit!
> Bebe tank, Express sweater, DPD skinny jeans. Each $4.99 at goodwill! Love good deals!!


 Darn good deal....


----------



## Sweetpea83

merekat703 said:


> My $15 outfit!
> Bebe tank, Express sweater, DPD skinny jeans. Each $4.99 at goodwill! Love good deals!!




Awesome deals!


----------



## merekat703

Thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

Used my big camera to take a picture of a few garage sale finds.  Feel so guilty about not posting here recently that I am going to share!!  The first is a vintage Comme des Garcones blouse from the early 80's (made in Japan).  This was $4.  The second is a Luciano Pavarotti top that was $2.  I think it is super cool, and can't wait to have somewhere to wear it!!!


----------



## betty.lee

annemerrick said:


> Used my big camera to take a picture of a few garage sale finds.  Feel so guilty about not posting here recently that I am going to share!!  The first is a vintage Comme des Garcones blouse from the early 80's (made in Japan).  This was $4.  The second is a Luciano Pavarotti top that was $2.  I think it is super cool, and can't wait to have somewhere to wear it!!!



*annemerrick*.
great finds..love that comme de garcones blouse.


----------



## kcf68

I love the black top.  It is unique and you could wear it with many things...


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-great finds!


----------



## annemerrick

I AM BACK!!!!  And with an outfit.  I decided to heck with it, and will have to use my big camera until I get around to buying the card reader for my little digital!  You guys don't laugh, but I fell like my big camera makes me look LARGE!!!  Although I know I am not...in the past year since I stopped smoking I have gained about 10 pounds, and even though I was underweight to begin with....it is still hard to stomach (literally!!).  Anyway....Idecided to suck it up!!  

Gabrielle Strenesse t-shirt- either $1 or $2 thrift
Nanette Lepore skirt- $1.80 thrift
Prada shoes- $60 Ebay (I think that was the cost.  Love these!)


----------



## KlassicKouture

Love those shoes, *Anne*!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you!  I really love them also!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfit..I too love the shoes!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

That skirt is so cute Anne ...and I had to scroll back up to see it was only $1.80


----------



## jeh3v

I adore that skirt Anne! Great outfit!


----------



## jeh3v

I haven't been posting much lately but I'm back today! 











Shirt: Faded Glory Organic Cotton Tee, $2
Skirt: New York and Co., $7ish
Necklace: Red Beaded Necklace from Walmart! (can you believe that?!), $5
Shoes: Cynthia Vincent for Target Wedges, $29.99
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Olive, not cheap but so pretty!


----------



## annemerrick

Oh my goodness....I am IN LOVE with the skirt and the necklace.  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Talinder

Adorable. I would have never thought to put that blue shirt on with the skirt, but it works well - especially with that red, drapey necklace. I have yet to wear my wedges. They seem a little clunky in the house and the bottom buckle seems to be rubbing my toe wrong.


----------



## jeh3v

Anne, thank you! At the time I got this skirt there was also one in the same pattern in a lime green and yellow pattern and I regret not getting it while I had the chance! 

Talinder, it was actually an "accident"! I put on the top and necklace first and was reaching for a khaki skirt of mine, but my hand hit this one first and I realized it would look good! As far as the clunkiness, they take some getting used to.


----------



## bluejinx

entire outfit including shoes was under 12.00


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-wow, love the whole look!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bluejinx-all under 12 bucks?! That's crazy! Love the skirt!


----------



## bluejinx

sorry the pictures are so bad, all taken and uploaded with my blackberry. 

the dress was part of the 20.00 all you can fit in a bag sale from housing works. so figure a bout 85 cents? the cardigan is a bcbg and was on sale at winners for not very much. under 15 bucks i think and regular 240ish. its posted a bunch of pages back, but im too lazy to go see what i paid!!


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea83 said:


> jeh3v-wow, love the whole look!


 
Thanks!  I feel so colorful today!


----------



## jeh3v

bluejinx said:


> sorry the pictures are so bad, all taken and uploaded with my blackberry.
> 
> the dress was part of the 20.00 all you can fit in a bag sale from housing works. so figure a bout 85 cents? the cardigan is a bcbg and was on sale at winners for not very much. under 15 bucks i think and regular 240ish. its posted a bunch of pages back, but im too lazy to go see what i paid!!


 
 Love this dress!


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx....both of your outfits are darling.  I especially love the red.  What a deal!!

I am on a roll today.  This is not one of my cheapest, but all things (or brands) considered...not bad:
necklage- $2 garage sale
Shirt- @ $30 Buffalo Exchange
Chloe jeans- $35 Buffalo Exchange
Payless shoes- $30


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Ooh I think this is one of my favorites.  I love the all white/ivory look!


----------



## bluejinx

WOW ANNE!!! Gorgeous!!!

 ok, so i posted my outfit from work today and going out afterwords in a summer dress, this was yesterdays uninspired outfit

skirt - 2.75 and 60% off so 1.10
shirt - 1.00 (jcrew)
tank - gap 1.00
shoes - nine west 1.00

TOTAL OUTFIT 4.10


----------



## dyyong

WOW!!!!!! EXCELLENT THREAD!!!! I have a HUGE salvation army store like 2 blocks away from me, I found lots of goodies there but I am so bad in styling up or pairing them, this thread is really HELPFUL, which means I'll visit the salvation army store more often


----------



## Sweetpea83

bluejinx said:


> sorry the pictures are so bad, all taken and uploaded with my blackberry.
> 
> the dress was part of the 20.00 all you can fit in a bag sale from housing works. so figure a bout 85 cents? the cardigan is a bcbg and was on sale at winners for not very much. under 15 bucks i think and regular 240ish. its posted a bunch of pages back, but im too lazy to go see what i paid!!



Oh very pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-wow, you look amazing! Love everything!


----------



## kcf68

BlueJinx: Nice Coral outfit.   Cute as can be..

Anne: Like the white outfit.

Jeh3v:  You make the simplest pieces look incredible....


----------



## annemerrick

dyyong said:


> WOW!!!!!! EXCELLENT THREAD!!!! I have a HUGE salvation army store like 2 blocks away from me, I found lots of goodies there but I am so bad in styling up or pairing them, this thread is really HELPFUL, which means I'll visit the salvation army store more often


 
Welcome to the thread!  Can't wait to see your treasures!  It is easy to pick up lots of bits & pieces when thrifting.  I have all of the basics already, so anything I thrift is like icing on the cake!!


----------



## dyyong

annemerrick said:


> Welcome to the thread! Can't wait to see your treasures! It is easy to pick up lots of bits & pieces when thrifting. I have all of the basics already, so anything I thrift is like icing on the cake!!


 

Thank you!!!! I am ready to thrifting this morning, will hit at least 2 major thrit stores near by and see what I will be able to hunt 
so far my best were an Vintage Versace leather jacket that I got for $15!!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^OOOohhhhh....sounds fantastic!  When you have a chance...post a pic.  We all like to ogle each others stuff!!


----------



## betty.lee

*jeh3v*.  this outfit is so cute.  love the necklace..and 5 bucks to boot.  you make me really kick myself for not picking up a pair of those cynthia vincents.

*annemerrick*.  i love those shoes.  glad you're back too.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

my outfit today

wearing
liberty of london blouse $6.24
hudson jeans shorts $25

I wear these bermudas all the time, I bought them at marshalls and I thought the price was fine, but they seriously are SOO comfortable.


----------



## kcf68

Finally found a Anne worthy outfit!  It is hard to take a picture and I don't know how you do it so well.  Sorry not a good picture but I will keep trying..

Ralph Lauren dress $6.99 Goodys
Shoes: Lizflex $10.00  Marshalls.


----------



## annemerrick

pearlisthegurl said:


> my outfit today
> 
> wearing
> liberty of london blouse $6.24
> hudson jeans shorts $25
> 
> I wear these bermudas all the time, I bought them at marshalls and I thought the price was fine, but they seriously are SOO comfortable.


 

Of course I will love this outfit....I have the same shirt.  It is so....cute!!!!  I cut the ruffle off of mine...I am a bit too old for ruffled, but it looks darling on you!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:


> Finally found a Anne worthy outfit! It is hard to take a picture and I don't know how you do it so well. Sorry not a good picture but I will keep trying..
> 
> Ralph Lauren dress $6.99 Goodys
> Shoes: Lizflex $10.00 Marshalls.


 
You did a great job with the picture!  One of my most favorite things is a simple black dress.  Classic, comfy and easy to accessorize!  You look fantastic!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Of course I will love this outfit....I have the same shirt.  It is so....cute!!!!  I cut the ruffle off of mine...I am a bit too old for ruffled, but it looks darling on you!



Great minds think alike! The shirt is adorable, and im infatuated with ruffles. I waited till it went on sale to snatch it! 

Now that its summer hopefully Ill upload more! i miss this thread! (and your fab outfits!)


----------



## Charlie

annemerrick said:


> Bluejinx....both of your outfits are darling.  I especially love the red.  What a deal!!
> 
> I am on a roll today.  This is not one of my cheapest, but all things (or brands) considered...not bad:
> necklage- $2 garage sale
> Shirt- @ $30 Buffalo Exchange
> Chloe jeans- $35 Buffalo Exchange
> Payless shoes- $30



Anne, are those the Olivia something for payless wedges? I want them but I cannot find them anymore. When did you get them? Did you get them from buffalo exchange?? thanks


----------



## annemerrick

Charlie said:


> Anne, are those the Olivia something for payless wedges? I want them but I cannot find them anymore. When did you get them? Did you get them from buffalo exchange?? thanks


 
They are Alice & Olivia, but not the wedges.  They are platform shoes.  I just bought them recently, but apparently not a lot of Payless stores are carrying Alice & Olivia shoes.  Good luck!  I wish that I could be more help, but O threw away the box and receipt so I don't have a style #.


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks for all the sweet compliments ladies! This thread is so much fun! 

Shopping haul for today...all pieces were $12.99 or less  Gotta love Ross!


----------



## chodessa

^^  

Can't wait to see you rocking those frocks!! :urock:


----------



## bluejinx

Can I ask what brand the purple and red cardigans are? I love them!



jeh3v said:


> Thanks for all the sweet compliments ladies! This thread is so much fun!
> 
> Shopping haul for today...all pieces were $12.99 or less  Gotta love Ross!


----------



## jeh3v

Sure! They are Access, which I think is an offshoot of Liz Claiborne. I'm a sucker for anything ombre so I was stoked when I found these for $4.99 each on clearance.


----------



## jeh3v

chodessa said:


> ^^
> 
> Can't wait to see you rocking those frocks!! :urock:



Thanks!  I plan to wear a lot of it this week, when I get new clothes I just can't wait to wear them!


----------



## chodessa

So I just researched how much yesterday's party outfit cost me..

Plastic Island Babydoll Dress (gomattagirls.com) = 14.99
Isaac Mizrahi for Target Ivory Patent Mary Janes = 8.24
Pearl Bracelets (F21) = ~ 4.00
Pearl Necklaces = Hand me downs
(Bag=Chloe quilted Bay in STEAM)


----------



## kcf68

Chodessa: Nice outfit!

Jeh3v:  I love all your finds especially the Purple dress with rosettes.  I love femine type of dresses...


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v....what a HAUL!!!!  I love the ombre cardies.  I am also a sucker for anything ombre or tie-dye for that matter!  I also love the white skirt with the rosettes.

Chodessa....your dress is fantastic.  I love the muted colors and the geometric pattern!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chodessa-love the whole look!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-great finds!!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:

Target "Go International" wrap sweater- $3.99 thrift
Vince grey t-shirt dress- $24 Buffalo Exchange(bought in trade)
Hermes shoes- $12.99 thrift
bird necklace- $4 Forever 21


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Anne Im in love with those sandals! (Such a steal!) I also am a big fan of yellow and always have loved your bird necklace!

Today I went to the outlets and bought 6 different shirts at hollister. the total? $20.70!!! They were $3.45 each (on sale for 6.90 then 50% off!)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hermes shoes- $12.99 thrift...HUh?  What?  Aghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfit..love the blouse!


----------



## annemerrick

pearlisthegurl said:


> Anne Im in love with those sandals! (Such a steal!) I also am a big fan of yellow and always have loved your bird necklace!
> 
> Today I went to the outlets and bought 6 different shirts at hollister. the total? $20.70!!! They were $3.45 each (on sale for 6.90 then 50% off!)


 
Sounds like some very good deals Pearli!  Cannot wait to see....


----------



## annemerrick

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hermes shoes- $12.99 thrift...HUh? What? Aghhhhh!!!!!!


 
I know!!!  I got them at Salvation Army!!!  I couldn't believe it...they are brand new!!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea83 said:


> anne-cute outfit..love the blouse!


 

Thank you Sweetpea!!


----------



## jeh3v

Chodessa, love your outfit! And your BAG! 

Anne, love today's outfit!


----------



## jeh3v

Sorry for the late post today, but here we go!












Dress: Forever, $14.99
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe, $2.99
Shoes: Gray Wool Pump, Fioni, $24.99
Necklace: Pearl Necklace, Target, $20


----------



## chodessa

Holy Crap Anne! Hermes for 12.99??? 

Love the new dress Jeh3v.. 

Here's today's outfit
F21 Minidress ~6.00
Diesel Striped Shorts (they were pants, but I cut them ) 19.99
Gap Studded Leather Belt ~5.00
Target Knot wedges 15.00
Bag= Chloe Python Silverado Hobo


----------



## annemerrick

Jeh3v....I love the new dress.  So pretty and fresh.

Chodessa...I have to say this was one of my better finds!  Although....they hurt my feet so badly!  I bought them in the winter, and I guess my feet are a bit swollen from the heat.  Anyway...I am going to use my husband's shoe trees to stretch them out a bit...they are very tight across the instep. I love the orange top.  Great color!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Target "Go International" wrap sweater- $3.99 thrift
> Vince grey t-shirt dress- $24 Buffalo Exchange(bought in trade)
> Hermes shoes- $12.99 thrift
> bird necklace- $4 Forever 21


 

Love this cute and casual outfit Anne.  Love the shoes..


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-that dress looks comfy..and is very cute btw!

chodessa-love your shoes!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks guys! 

Another day, another outfit. 






Dress: She's Cool Striped Dress, $12.99
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe, $7.99
Shoes: Cynthia Vincent for Target Wedges, $29.99
Bracelet: Coach Signature Bangle, $20
Necklace: Jeweled Key Necklace, $10
Ring: Forever 21 Flower Ring, $3.80


----------



## dyyong

so I went to few thrift stores and I did some good scored 
the cheapest was a Banana Republic sweater which I only paid 75cents 
I think I only spend less than $20 bucks on everything which includes shorts, skirts, t-shirts and can't even remember what else, about 10~15 pcs (ALL BRAND NEW WITH TAG) most of them I can't wear now since i'm preggo (I got them in my regular size), but I did get couple of regular shorts in bigger size to get me thru the summer


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v....I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!  Gorgeous mix of colors, and you are really getting good use out of your CV sandals!  Love it!!

dyyong....congratulations on your pregnancy!!!  Would love to see pics of your haul!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-LOVE that latest dress!


----------



## chodessa

*Jeh3v*, what DOESN'T look good on you? I love how you know how to dress your body... every piece looks fabulous! 

*Today's Outfit* <yes, I was tooooo lazy too iron :shame:>

H&M Dress 15.00
Metallic MaryJanes 15.00
Target Multi Color Pearl Necklace 8.00
Bag = Chloe Python Silverado Hobo


----------



## Sweetpea83

^chodessa-LOVE that dress!!


----------



## jeh3v

Anne, thanks! I love the mix of baby blue and baby pink  

Sweetpea, thanks! I think the tiny blue stripes will be cute to wear in more of a nautical way next time too! 

Chodessa, thanks for the sweet compliment! Love your outfit today, espeically that necklace!


----------



## jeh3v

Dress: Lulu's Little Sparkler Dress, $34
Cardigan: Charlotte Russe, $2.99
Shoes: Dexter, $7.99
Belt: New York and Co., $7ish
Necklace: Charlotte Russe, $4.80


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jeh3v-very cute outfit! You're rocking it!


----------



## annemerrick

Chodessa....very well put together!  Again...love the bag!!

jeh3v...ahoy matie!!!  I adore the nautical look!  So cute!

I just got caught in a downpour, so if I look a wee bit sodden, it is because I am!!  This outfit is really not such a bargain...but nonetheless....I will show you!

YSL shirt- @$50-YSL boutique (got it on sale about 5 years ago)
cargo pants- $3.99 thrift
Dr. Scholl's gold lame shoes- $30 full-price at some boutique in Florida a few years ago.  I love anything Dr. Scholl's, and the gold just sweetened the deal.


----------



## vhdos

Okay, so my post is not quite a bargain, but more like a steal _and_ a splurge.  I just wanted to show that you can mix high-end designer pieces, with lower-end stuff and still look fabulous:






Dress:  $40 from Express
Shoes:  $800 from Christian Louboutin
Accessories:  Rolex watch, Hermes bangle, Tiffany necklace (all of which are a combination of platinum, yellow gold, and rose gold)


----------



## annemerrick

That dress looks like a million dollars on you!  Seriously!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

jeh3v said:


> Dress: Lulu's Little Sparkler Dress, $34
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe, $2.99
> Shoes: Dexter, $7.99
> Belt: New York and Co., $7ish
> Necklace: Charlotte Russe, $4.80


 
cute! i love nautical looks...i wore something similar earlier this week


----------



## vhdos

annemerrick said:


> That dress looks like a million dollars on you!  Seriously!!



Thanks!  It fit me perfectly and it was so comfortable.  When it comes to clothes, I always keep my eyes open for things that will give me the best fit - regardless of what brand it is.  Now if I could only carry that line of reasoning over into my shoe and handbag collection.  Unfortunately, I have blinders on when it comes to red-soled shoes and Chanel handbags...


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I can certainly understand!


----------



## uhkiwi

@ chodessa love the chloe and the shoes-great find!


----------



## annemerrick

okey-dokey....one pair of pants....two outfits!!

White oversized t-shirt- Buffalo Exchange- $17 (can't quite remember)
Gap pants- $8.50 Buffalo Exchange
long necklace- $11 Buffalo Exchange
bead necklace- $3 
Louboutins- NOT A BARGAIN!!!!
LV clutch- NOT A BARGAIN!!!!

Grey Lindbergh t-shirt- $14 Buffalo Exchange
pants- $8.50 Buffalo Exchange
BCBG shoes- $30 Macy's
magazine bag- vintage on Ebay (???) can't remember....@$50


----------



## Sweetpea83

^anne-both outfits are cute! Love the first look, a lot!


----------



## chodessa

^^ I concur, I love the first look on you...  you are ROCKING that baggy tee!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you ladies!!  I have been looking for a pair of charcoal pants for ages.  These are very similar to a pair of Stella Mccartney pants that I saw at Neimans that were $300.  When I was at Buffalo Exchange yesterday I felt faint because on one of the emloyees hold racks was a Galliano newsprint kimono for *$40*.  CRAZY!!!!  I was so hoping she would pass so that I could make it mine, but alas it was not meant to be.  But what a DEAL!!!!


----------



## tweety32976

jeh3v said:


> Sorry for the late post today, but here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Forever, $14.99
> Cardigan: Charlotte Russe, $2.99
> Shoes: Gray Wool Pump, Fioni, $24.99
> Necklace: Pearl Necklace, Target, $20


You look so pretty...


----------



## bluejinx

tweety32976 said:


> You look so pretty...



She always does


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks for the sweet compliments guys! Ya'll are making me blush 

Happy Friday! 











Shirt: Love Potion, $8.50
Jeans: Forever 21 Fab Skinny Jeans, $9.50
Shoes: Old Navy Cross Strap Wedges, $13
Ring: Charlotte Russe, $4ish
Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80


----------



## kcf68

I love this black & white dress cause it is hot where I am.
H & M dress $4.97
Italian gladiator sandals  $4.99 SA

I can't seem to take great picture oh well as long as you can see the dress!


----------



## annemerrick

Today must be b/w day, because I am also wearing black and white!!  I had planned on wearing a supe cute Zara dress, but got lazy and am in shorts instead.

Jeh3v....love the b/w with a pop of color.  One of my most favorite things to do!

kcf....that dress looks so comfy and cute for hot weather!  I like it very much!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-love the shoes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*


----------



## ive_flipped

uhkiwi said:


> @ chodessa love the chloe and the shoes-great find!



Love this outfit


----------



## annemerrick

I will post an outfit tomorrow....promise!


----------



## kcf68

Okay since it warm here!  Outfits for my various outings!
1st picture: Cute little dress with red and green flowers and vines.
$3.00 at SA
Red shoes: $5.00 GW

2nd picture:
Max Studio ruffled front dress: $1.00 Garage sale in San Antonio
Black leather  Liz wear shoes $10.00 Marshalls??


----------



## annemerrick

Both of those dresses look great,and the second one for $1 is such a great deal.  My outfit for today is a bargain....but pretty casual!

Tie-dye top with wood beads- $6.99 Ross
True Religion shorts- $1.50 Salvation Army (these are super cute.  Wish the details could be seen.  They have wood beads and embroidery stitched in)
Cydney Mandel shoes- $7 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Girlfriend, that is a super cute outfit.  Something that I would totally wear.


----------



## annemerrick

Jenny....it is just SO HOT!!!!!  Hard to be too cute when you walk outside and immediately start to sweat!!!  I did wear my Dolce&Gabbana dress the other night....and forgot to get a pic of myself in it!  I will have to recreate!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf-wow, great finds!
anne-super cute outfit..great choice for how *hot* it was today here, ugh!


----------



## jaelle

jeh3v said:


> Thanks for all the sweet compliments ladies! This thread is so much fun!
> 
> Shopping haul for today...all pieces were $12.99 or less  Gotta love Ross!



Wow, great selection!! Our Ross is pretty crummy, but I've found a few good signature pieces.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea....you should come to my store sometime and introduce yourself!!!  I would love to meet you!

Outfit for today...truly a bargain!!

Nanette Lepore top- $.99 St. Vincent De Paul thrift
Tom Nguyen skirt- $2.19 resale
Gucci shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-oh wow..didn't know you owned a store! I must have missed when you said you did..yeah that would be awesome..pm me your store & location. 

Love your latest outfit..perfect summer choice!


----------



## uhkiwi

annemerrick said:


> When I was at Buffalo Exchange yesterday I felt faint because on one of the emloyees hold racks was a Galliano newsprint kimono for *$40*.  CRAZY!!!!  I was so hoping she would pass so that I could make it mine, but alas it was not meant to be.  But what a DEAL!!!!



omg why didn't you purchase it?? if it is still there I am sending you back!!!


----------



## annemerrick

The employee that was holding it, bought it while i was there.  Otherwise, it would have come home with me for sure!!!  Some things are not meant to be....I guess that was one of them!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annemerrick said:


> Both of those dresses look great,and the second one for $1 is such a great deal.  My outfit for today is a bargain....but pretty casual!
> 
> Tie-dye top with wood beads- $6.99 Ross
> True Religion shorts- $1.50 Salvation Army (these are super cute.  Wish the details could be seen.  They have wood beads and embroidery stitched in)
> Cydney Mandel shoes- $7 Buffalo Exchange



love this outfit! only you could find true religon shorts for $1.50! i also really like the Nanette lepore top in the other outfit


----------



## jeh3v

Sorry for not posting any outfits the past few days, it's been a crazy week! Here's one!  







Dress: Ross, $12.99
Shoes: Fioni Gray Wool Pumps, $15ish
Cardigan: Target, $8
Necklace: Forever 21, $4.80
Bracelet: Coach Signature Bangle, $15
Earrings: Forever 21 Rosebud Earrings, $3.80 with other pairs


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute, jeh3v!


----------



## Princess Pink

jeh3v said:


> Thanks for all the sweet compliments ladies! This thread is so much fun!
> 
> Shopping haul for today...all pieces were $12.99 or less  Gotta love Ross!




I am totally addicted to Ross! Can spend "hours" in there LOL 


Love this thread ladies, keep it coming!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anyone else like shopping at T.J Maxx? I love that store..I go at least once a week!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea....I have found some great stuff at TJX.  I do love going there...it is just few and far between!


----------



## chodessa

I love TJ maxx too! 

JEH3V: I love that dress!!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree..some days are eh other days are awesome!


----------



## uhkiwi

half bargain, half NOT bargain!
top, rachel pally $19
skirt, american apparel $12
chanel sandals, ebay 
marc jacobs bag, saks outlet


----------



## Sweetpea83

^uhkiwi-love the sandals!


----------



## exotikittenx

Love this thread.  Great outfits!  This is proof that budget it NO excuse for not looking fab.


----------



## kcf68

I found this dress at Cato's while I was bored.

$24.99 plus tax
Sketchers hurachas??sp $9.99 end of season Ross.


----------



## lulu3955

*uhkiwi-* love the pally top!

*kcf68-* Love all your dresses! You've gotten some great deals!

*jeh3v-* Your a style inspiration! I love how your outfits are so put together. 

*AnneM-* Love the Nanette Lepore top! What an awesome deal!


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v....I love the b/w with the pink.  Super cute!

uhkiwi....I really like the skirt.  it looks comfy, but also very chic.

kcf68...I hav not thought of Cato in years.  In the small town that I grew up in...Cato was the hot spot.  The dress looks very good on you, and I love the shoes!

This picture is extremely unflattering....but I love the outfit!

Gucci shirt- $5.99 thrift
Pucci pants- $40 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## bluejinx

^great look anne!! And a pucci intervention might needed soon!! Lol.


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> jeh3v....I love the b/w with the pink. Super cute!
> 
> uhkiwi....I really like the skirt. it looks comfy, but also very chic.
> 
> kcf68...I hav not thought of Cato in years. In the small town that I grew up in...Cato was the hot spot. The dress looks very good on you, and I love the shoes!
> 
> This picture is extremely unflattering....but I love the outfit!
> 
> Gucci shirt- $5.99 thrift
> Pucci pants- $40 Buffalo Exchange


 
Wow I didn't know that Pucci made pants in prints.  Love the outfit on you but I would not look good in pants.  I think a Pucci skirt or dress for me.


----------



## uhkiwi

Sweetpea83, lulu3955  - thanks! anne- you have the best pucci collection!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-lovely outfit!


----------



## jeh3v

Wow ladies, I've missed some fabulous outfits! Everyone looks incredible as always! 

Here's another from me...trying to beat the summer heat!












Dress: Old Navy Ruffle Trim Jersey Dress, $12.99
Shoes: Old Navy Cross Strap Wedges, $13
Scarf: Target, $5.99
Bracelets: Forever 21, $4.80


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love the pop of yellow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree, pearli..yellow was a great choice for the outfit!


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

i have a couple :]




*H&M Tutu Dress:* $7 (They were having a huge sale: buy 1 get 1 free )
*Forever21 Pearl Necklaces:* $14 for both
*Kenneth Cole Pointy Heels:* $30





*Forever21 Mesh Skirt:* $14
*Club Monaco Checker Blouse:* $10
*Accessories:* $10
*Belt:* $10





*Forever21 Shorts w/Suspenders:* $7
*Forever21 White Shirt*: $4
*Aldo Skinny Tie:* $15
*H&M Thigh High Socks:* $5
*Steve Madden Oxford*s: $20


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*swtlustfulkiss* love all three!

I love love love love love the last outfit with the oxford heels and thigh high socks! The f21 skirt is also divine and the h&m dress is a steal!


----------



## jeh3v

Happy Friday ya'll! 











Top: Michael Kors Tunic, $19.99
Pants: New York and Co. White Capris, $7
Shoes: Old Navy Cross Strap Wedges, $13
Necklace: Jeweled Key Pendant, $10
Bracelet: Coach Signature Bangle, $15


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jeh3v-love that top!


----------



## annemerrick

jeh3v...I love both of the outfits!  The yellow shoes are so happy!

swtlustfulkiss.....I really like that Forever21 skirt.  All 3 of the outfits look darling on you.


----------



## chodessa

Fabulous looks ladies!! 

*Today:*
Yellow Sundress - 19.99 (TJ Maxx)
Flip Flops - 2.50 (Old Navy)
Silver Mesh Hoop Earrings - 4.00

Bag: Hayden Harnett Havana in Ginger
Sunglasses: Dior


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love the bag chodessa!


----------



## uhkiwi

@jeh3v love your yellow shoes!
@swtlustfulkiss love the 2nd outfit and ring






5/48 top $20
ann taylor loft wide legs $5
gap sandals $10


----------



## annemerrick

I LOVE that top!!!  LOVE IT!!!  It is so gorgeous!  Cute outfit.  I love the casual pants with the sequins.


----------



## chodessa

Uhkiwi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Uhkiwi-cute top!
chodessa-fun outfit!


----------



## chodessa

*Liberty of London for Target One Shoulder Ruffle Dress: $17.48*


----------



## bluejinx

^great dress on you! You look fantastic in it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Pretty dress, chodessa!


----------



## annemerrick

Chodessa....that dress looks great!! I loved the Liberty of London line.  Almost every print was my taste!  

Me for today:
t-shirt- $1 thrift
Mona Lisa skirt- $8 Buffalo Exchange
Pedro Garcia shoes- $34 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Holy crap..one dollar on a tee shirt? That's awesome..cute finds!

Sorry I haven't been able to visit your store...been super busy lately! Hope to go in the near future!


----------



## uhkiwi

anne -love the skirt!
chodessa-dress is perfect on you!










Fila polo- $5 store closing sale
True Religion skirt -$50 clearance at TJ Maxx-not cheap, but retail was over $200 
Gap sandals $10
Topshop necklace $2
H&M studded bracelet set $6
House of Harlow gift
beaded bracelets gift from Tanzania

DIY Vena Cava top -here's the inspiration discounted to $100+ at Saks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

uhkiwi-love your bracelets!


----------



## annemerrick

Uhkiwi....I had the idea to do the same thing with a shirt.  it looks great!!  I love all of the stacking bracelets also!!

Sweetpea....anytime you have the time...text me and let me know...and I will be here!!

Outfit for today:
Corey Lynn Calter top- $18 Buffalo Exchange (traded to purchase)
Gap jeans- $24 (I didn't think these were such a great deal, but I LOVE the color and they are super soft.  I have already worn them 3 times since their purchase last week!)
Joe Boxer shoes- $5 Bealls outlet
turquoise ring-gift
silver stacking bracelets- $10 Mexico
wood/turquoise bracelet- $35 Mexico
silver/turquoise earrings-gift


----------



## kcf68

Really cute Anne!  Love the turquoise earrings too...


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-will do!!

Love the whole look!! You look great!


----------



## jeh3v

Top: Target Liberty of London Keyhole Ruffle Tank, $19.99
Cardigan: New York and Co. Boyfriend Cardigan, $7ish
Skirt: Gap Linen Skirt, so old I can't remember, probably around $15
Shoes: Target Xhilaration Tafia Flower Wedge Sandals, $13.98
Bracelet: Coach Nailhead Bangle, $15
Ring: Vintage, free


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you ladies for the compliments!

Jeh3v...I have the same top.  Love it so much!  You look darling!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v-love that skirt!


----------



## Smiley kido

Did u use tanning cream or sunbathing?The tan looks good.


----------



## Gerry

jeh3v, you look so cute in the pics. Every time I look at your pics, it makes me think that you are looking down at a scale!!!!LOL


----------



## annemerrick

Wore this for a minute, but had to change due to extreme overheating!!  It was overcast this morning, but is SO HOT now!!

Sweater- Macy's $15 (excuse the funny pose...trying to show the sleeves)
Jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Stuart Weitzman "jellystone" shoes- $2.99 Goodwill
necklace- $4 Macy's


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that top and jeans..cool looking shoes!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you.  I was a bit worried about the sweater and if it made me look top heavy??  But I love grey and the funny sleeves!  The shoes are cute.  I am not a big fan of bows...but I do like bling, and for $2.99...who can complain??!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Heh. Its funny you said that. You ALWAYS look great but the first thing I thought when looking at this outfit was how FANTASTIC it made you look. I think its one of the most flattering outfits I've seen you in (and that's saying something! Cause everything looks good on you!)


annemerrick said:


> Thank you.  I was a bit worried about the sweater and if it made me look top heavy??  But I love grey and the funny sleeves!  The shoes are cute.  I am not a big fan of bows...but I do like bling, and for $2.99...who can complain??!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

anne, LOVE the Stuart Weitzman "jellystone" shoes! I despise my local thrift stores!! 















Gap maxi dress $15
Forever 21 jewelry haul


----------



## Sweetpea83

^uhkiwi-love your dress!


----------



## annemerrick

bluejinx said:


> Heh. Its funny you said that. You ALWAYS look great but the first thing I thought when looking at this outfit was how FANTASTIC it made you look. I think its one of the most flattering outfits I've seen you in (and that's saying something! Cause everything looks good on you!)


 

Thank you bluejinx!  I appreciate that!!


----------



## annemerrick

uhkiwi said:


> anne, LOVE the Stuart Weitzman "jellystone" shoes! I despise my local thrift stores!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap maxi dress $15
> Forever 21 jewelry haul


 

maxi dress is darling, but I love the jewlery!  F21 is so amazing for jewelry!!!  I get compliments on the things that I buy there all the time.


----------



## annemerrick

And for today....maybe not so cheap.  The accessories added up!!!

Target dress- $24.99 (I really like this and can see myself transitioning it into Fall with leggings or tights.  It also looks fantastic with my vintage Chanel belt and heels)
Indian shoes- $2 garage sale
Cicada earrings- $32 by designer Erica Weiner
Stack of bracelets- $56 total
ring- $3 F21


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very cute outfit..I especially love your bracelets!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*


----------



## annemerrick

Am wearing what I thought was a cute cheap outfit until I took a pic of myself in it!  The picture was horrible!!!  So instead...I will share a photo of the bag I am wearing with it!

Fendi....$25 Estate Sale


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Nice!! What a deal!!


----------



## annemerrick

I was tempted to take off this shirt so I could properly capture the details.  But since I am at work...I decided it may not be the best idea!!!  I love it so much!

Antik Batik blouse- $13 Buffalo Exchange
skinny cargos-FREE from my SIL (they are some fancy Italian brand and are so comfy!)
f/f- $2.50 Old Navy

OK...I had to take a close up of the shirt.  The modelling shot does it no justice!


----------



## kcf68

Wow lots a detail on her shirts.  I love her handbags of because of their patterns.  Very cute and good buy Anne.  I got some more neat stuff will have to model soon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you ladies.  It is very comfortable also!


----------



## uhkiwi

Eugenia Kim for Target hat $4
Gap top $5







Old Navy necklace worn by Milla Jovovich on the cover of Lucky! $4
AE tee $5


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Great finds, uhkiwi!


----------



## bolsa babe

Super cute dress -- i think my favorite so far.

found treasures at my local crossroads trading this week (thx to this thread and all your finds, i started haunting my local thift shop..gotta try SA and GW next....!!!!  you have created a monster...

burberry leather tote $65
prada mules $35
tory burch reva ballet slippers $40
marc by marc ballet flats $25


outfit today
black capris $ 20 ross
tank top $7 ross
havianas
prada messenger bag


----------



## kcf68

^Pictures Please


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*uhkiwi* - That necklace is so cute!! I've never seen it at my ON.


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> ^Pictures Please




Yes, please!


----------



## uhkiwi

thanks Sweetpea83 and BagsRmyLife! I found it right after I bought that month's Lucky
@bolsa babe would love to see your crossroads treasures!










jovovich hawk for target dress- gift but I believe it was $15 
american apparel tulip skirt $12
F21 bracelets $7
eugenia kim for target hat- full price $17 but it was the last in the store and I had to have it!
miu miu cat flats - not cheap but on sale at barneys


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, uhkiwi!


----------



## annemerrick

Uhkiwi....The necklace looks gorgeous against the blue shirt.  I love it.  And what a deal at $4.

^^^The cat shoes are super cute and worth every penny that you paid on sale!

BolsaBabe...so glad you have been inspired to be thrifty!  Would love to see pics of your finds!

I went to NMLast Call yesterday with my daughter.  All of their clearance merch. was an additional 50% off the lowest price.  i got a $345 Milly dress for $18 and a super cute blazer that was discounted from $395 to $30.  I also got some pj's for $3 a piece.

I had to get some serving bowls for a party tonight so stopped at a local thrift and also got a great pair of Cole Haan clogs for $3.99.  Will try to remember to take picures for you guys!  Also, I will make sure to get pics of my outfit tonight.  I will be wearing previously loved Pucci!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Holy cow..great finds, anne! Are you talking about the NMLast Call in Grapevine?


----------



## annemerrick

^^That's the one!  They are still running the extra 50% off through today.  I was holding a gorgeous pair of Miu Miu flats with the jewels on the toe that were reduced to $70, and put them back.  I am still a bit in shock over that!  Tomorrow it drops to an extra 40% off.  There were some crazy good deals!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'll have to check it out..thanks!!


----------



## bolsa babe

Anne --Missed the 50% off online NM sale by couple hours - (was at work!!)'

 anyway, sorry about the no pix, am not as organized as you fashionistas.  

i love love love the styles and would never never know that some of these finds were under $10, if I saw any of you walking around -esp with the bags and shoes that don't count 

uhkiwi - love the necklace - am subscribing to lucky now

jehv - the F21 skinny jeans look great! (in all the pix).  where did you get the coach bangles for $15 and $20?  also love the double belt from NY Co - gotta get both....


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg anne i wouldlove to see that milly dress! i Love milly!


----------



## annemerrick

BolsaBabe....I think it is still 40% off the lowest price and tomorrow or Sunday will move to 30% off.  Still some good deals to be had.

Sweetdreamer....I will ask my husband to take a picture of me in the Milly dress.  it is very simple from the front and backless (which I love).


----------



## Sweetpea83

I missed the sale...


----------



## bluejinx

Ok!! So I'm totally psyched. I was volunteering all day for a massive local festival (fringe festival) and had half an hour to kill so popped in to goodwill. They had tow pairs of BRAND NEW never worn jcrew rafina espadrilles that were 2 dollars and 89 cents each!! They retail for 118 each and since I wear a size 8.5 and they were a 10 I wasn't going to bother trying them on but they were far too cute not to! And they fit perfectly!! Turquoise pair and bright yellow pair!

Less than 6.00 for both of them!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very nice..looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## bluejinx

these are the shoes! and i got them in the turqouise also!!


----------



## bolsa babe

gotta start swinging by goodwill.  i love j crew - and brand new!!


----------



## bluejinx

bolsa babe said:


> gotta start swinging by goodwill. i love j crew - and brand new!!



they MUST have ordered them online and then they not fit. I wear an 8.5 and they fit PERFECTLY and are a size ten!! I also assume thats why they didnt sell for the first three weeks in the store. They are regular price for three weeks before getting a week at 25% and then a week at 40 off and then a final week at 60 off.  In canada, its the CHEAPEST thrift store there is. The only problem is its mostly very OLD granny stuff. you have to really search out the gems. but boy! when you find them, you really find them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Super cute wedges, bluejinx!


----------



## frizz

I got a satchel multi compartment bag for 4.50. I have already had compliments from strangers! I think that it is from the 1970's and like new. I love it when you pop in just for a browse and find something you like!


----------



## annemerrick

COmfy for today (although next time I will wear socks with my converse)

Helmut Lang top- $12 (I think) Buffalo Exchange
Christina Cord skirt- $10 Buffalo Exchange
Jack Purcell Converse- $19 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## uhkiwi

love the top anne!


----------



## bluejinx

Super cute Anne!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfit...loving the top!


----------



## luvlvngucci

annemerrick said:


> 1st outfit:
> Missoni scarf- $17.00 DSW shoe warehouse
> Gap sweater- $2.00 thrift store
> Wrangler jeans- $17.00 Buffalo Exchange
> Vintage boots- $5.00 Thrift store
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> 
> Cashmere henley- $5.00 resale shop
> gray skinny jeans- $8.00 Ross
> L'Autre Chose boots- $14.00 Buffalo Exchange


 

OMG! I love those L'Autre Chose boots!! Ive been trying to hunt down a pair exactly like those you have on but havent been successful..Wish they had a Buffalo Exchange here in Florida but they dont..thanks for your Awesome fashion finds..if im ever in CA or TX I will be sure to check out one for the B.E. stores!!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You must have a tiny waist!!!  WOuld love to see pics!

Luvlvngucci....thank you!  They were a find!!!  It took me a minute to figure out which boots you were talking about because they are in storage right now!!  When I realized...it made me appreciate them all over again!!!

I have to say that I do not like my camera.  It is a BIG Nikon that I have to hold with two hands, and I cannot figure out how to turn off the flash.  Therefore...it is hard to see details.  The shirt I am wearing today is super cute and has a very interesting top...but the photo doesn't show it!!

Mixit top- $8-$12 Buffalo Exchange
Gap jeans- $24 Gap
Thorn shoes- $10 Salvation Army


----------



## kcf68

^That is my problem.  I took some pictures but they didn't turn out well and I was bummed.  Some of the details are left out.  I love those shoes btw!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

fun shoes anne! are they comfy?


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-LOVELY outfit..super cool looking sandals..very pretty!


----------



## kcf68

Ok, I take crappy pictures and I'm trying to figure out how to make my images clearer in the mirror.  I had more pictures but those did not turn out well.

Well here is my contribution:

Black ruffled dress:  Ross:  $12.99  I love that it has tiers 
Shoes:  I've had them for 7 years :  Nine west Wedges


----------



## lulu3955

love the dress *kcf68*. Getting mod shots is hard but yours look fantastic. 

*Anne-* Those sandals are FAB!


----------



## bolsa babe

tried to 'trade in' some purses i had gotten at ross, marc by marc store etc, some were in good condition especially a blk leather calvin klein - was totally defeated.  they wanted to give me about $10 for two of the 20 bags i tried.   decided to keep them.  maybe will donate.  just bought my most expensive luxury bag a couple days ago and am trying to purge my less than favorite ones....oh well, i want to donate them to good will, planet aid or out of the closet.  i guess that is why we can find such good deals at the thrift stores since they give everyone so little back.....  

everyone looks great!!!

you have validated all my ross finds over the years (and my obsession with overpriced handbags


----------



## uhkiwi

*kcf68 *you look great in that dress!!


----------



## loveinspiration

button up shirt - 20
silk top - gift
leggings - 10
black booties - 40

sorry the image is so big...i don't know how to resize them..


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You look gorgeous!!!  I love this outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

loveinspiration-very cute outfit!


----------



## airborne

OMG!!! I LOVE THOSE SANDALS!!




			
				[B said:
			
		

> annemerrick[/B];16124996]


----------



## Hirondelle

OMG, OMG I'm hyperventilating...just bought brand new authentic COH jeans (Amber high raise, bootcut) for 5.99 at Salvation Army in Montreal


----------



## dactful

Hirondelle said:


> OMG, OMG I'm hyperventilating...just bought brand new authentic COH jeans (Amber high raise, bootcut) for 5.99 at Salvation Army in Montreal



What a fantastic deal, and brand new? wow, I'm jealous, congrats!


----------



## annemerrick

Hirondelle....congratulations on the jeans!  It feels so good to get a great deal!

My outfit for today is very summery!  I was in Las Vegas last weekend with my husband, and we stopped in the Vegas Buffalo Exchange.  I found a few really cute things, among them this French Connection dress which was too cheap and too "airy" for me to pass up!

French Connection Dress- $10 Buffalo Exchange
Hogan shoes- $16 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## kcf68

^Really Cute Anne!  Love your shoes with the white.  Thanks for posting..


----------



## bluejinx

Love the entire thing Anne! Cute simple and classic!


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your dress anne!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-super cute outfit! You look amazing!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much everyone!  It was super comfortable also.  I always know I have a winner when I walk to my store and the guys at the body shop across the street whistle!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*bumping*


----------



## annemerrick

Yoohoo...someone post something cute!!!


----------



## kcf68

^I'm pregnant and my clothes are not fitting.  Plus, I feel crappy.   I can only be a admirer for a while.  I have cute pregnancy outfits that I got second hand...


----------



## toonie

What a great find in Vegas !!


----------



## ColdSteel

Ugh, I need a crossroads trip so badly. The last thing I bought there was a $10 Pucci silk scarf and some black patent Ferragamo Lillaz pumps! I've ALWAYS wanted a Pucci scarf and I already have an oyster pair of Lillaz! I just got accepted into FIDM and I can't wait to be an environment where everyone dresses so well!

I'm on a quest for dresses and shirts that are not t-shirts. So many of the shirts in stores now are blousy or empire-waisted. They look so bad on me. Last time I was at Crossroads I found a cute silk Marc Jacobs dress but I was too chesty to wear it. Hopefully my luck will change next time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Please post pics!


----------



## annemerrick

Yes....pictures please!  And what is FIDM????


----------



## kgirl<3

ColdSteel said:


> Ugh, I need a crossroads trip so badly. The last thing I bought there was a $10 Pucci silk scarf and some black patent Ferragamo Lillaz pumps! I've ALWAYS wanted a Pucci scarf and I already have an oyster pair of Lillaz! I just got accepted into FIDM and I can't wait to be an environment where everyone dresses so well!



*ColdSteel *- CONGRATULATIONS on getting accepted! It's def tough competition. My friend just graduated this year...she loved going to school in California, obviously FIDM as well.


----------



## kgirl<3

P.S. Anne - you always find such cute things! Love it!


----------



## uhkiwi

ColdSteel said:


> I just got accepted into FIDM and I can't wait to be an environment where everyone dresses so well!




CONGRATS!!! I went to school in the area, you will love it!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK....well, although my outfit isn't the biggest bargain....it has been a while, so I thought I would post!  The prices were good....just not "steals".

See by Chloe top-$31 Buffalo Exchange
jeans- $24 Gap
Dr. Scholls shoes- $12 Salvation Army (these were new)

I did do a bit of thrifting this weekend, and got a gorgeous gray silk Maje dress for $2.80.  I think I will wear with my Pucci tights and ankle boots in the Fall....certainly pics will follow!!


----------



## bolsa babe

pucci pants for 40? i love it.  i haven't gotten that lucky yet.  did buy a leather prada bag for $150 (usually $1000) at crossroads trading and tory burch flats for $40. sorry no pix.  need to get my pictures uploaded

....love all your pix


----------



## bolsa babe

Congratulations on fidm!!  That is great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfit!!

You enjoying this non 100 degree weather?! I sure am! I might be in the area this weekend..will pm you before I head downtown!


----------



## annemerrick

Bolsa Babe....$150 for Prada is not bad at all!!  I know sometimes I don't post things because I still paid a good bit of $$$ for it, but you also have to look at what you are getting for the $$$. 

I did get 2 American Apparel t-shirts at the $.99 only store this morning!  Nothing exciting, but a great deal!!


----------



## emmakins

Not exactly an outfit but here's what I bought recently from a charity shop:

Mango nautical stripe jacket £10
Silk tank top $4.90

Just imagine a long pendant necklace, dark skinny skins and a pair of wedges to complete the outfit


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^^ Love the jacket!  Im dying for anything Nautical these days


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Yes....pictures please!  And what is FIDM????



Fashion Institute of Design & Merchandising. I think Project Runway did a season there in LA.


----------



## wis3ly

emmakins said:


> Not exactly an outfit but here's what I bought recently from a charity shop:
> 
> Mango nautical stripe jacket £10
> Silk tank top $4.90
> 
> Just imagine a long pendant necklace, dark skinny skins and a pair of wedges to complete the outfit



FABULOUS jacket!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

emmakins-gorgeous jacket!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea...please let me know if you will be close by!!

Emmakins...I need to know where you live so I can creep in and snag that jacket!!  I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Will do!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love that jacket!


----------



## annemerrick

Well....I bought this dress at Buffalo Exchange.  The brand is "Sarah", and not sure if you will be able to tell, but there are ships, scoprions, and renaissance people on it!  Not sure if it makes me look a bit wide.....but the fabric is gorgeous!

Dress- $16 Buffalo Exchange
Shoes- $50 Buffalo Exchange

So sad that you cannot see my jewelry...it is so pretty and it was so cheap!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love those shoes anne! what brand are they?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I got in a hurry and screwed up!  I did not get these shoes at Buffalo Exchange...I got them at Zara!!!  Oopsss....and thank you!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

emmakins said:


> Not exactly an outfit but here's what I bought recently from a charity shop:
> 
> Mango nautical stripe jacket £10
> Silk tank top $4.90
> 
> Just imagine a long pendant necklace, dark skinny skins and a pair of wedges to complete the outfit


 
I absolutely adore this...


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-loving the shoes!


----------



## ColdSteel

Great finds! I'll post a pic of my Ferragamos and scarf later tonight. I sold two pairs of H&M pants, a blazer, and three pairs of jeans at Crossroads today so I've got some fun trade credit to play with. I didn't find anything but there's always next time. Feels so good to clean out my closet and bring in a few new-to-me items!


----------



## emmakins

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! I wore the jacket and top today.


----------



## bluejinx

emmakins said:


> Thanks for all the compliments ladies! I wore the jacket and top today.



I have to be honest. I saw you post the picture and I didn't like it. I thought eek! Sailor uniform. But seeing it on you its really cute!!


----------



## vilette21c

I haven't posted here for the longest time (I rarely do anyway LOL). Wore these when my husband and I went to Ottawa last week.

First outfit: Can't remember where I bought the dress. $40
Celine clutch
Bandolino pumps

Second outfit: Hollister top $20
Gap shorts $20 (on sale)
Cole Haan sandals $40

Third outfit: Ann Taylot Loft top $20
H&M shorts $24.99
Bandolino pumps


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love that last outfit vilette!


----------



## Sweetpea83

emmakins-it looks great on you!
vilette-fab outfits!


----------



## bolsa babe

emmakins - you look great in the jacket - very parisian chic

anne- always love your outfits, and shoes, and etc etc etc

villette - all the outfits look like a million bucks.  where did you get the cole haan shoes for $40

my find today at crossroads... fendi lavender tote for $55.  not super cheap, but sooo cute.  also got a coach wallet for $20 after store credit at coach outlet in san diego.  
sorry no pix.  will get my act together and model someday....  everyone looks so cute!


----------



## vilette21c

Thank you for the compliments! 

@bolsa babe -- got it online at Neiman Marcus. They had the 60% off I think for a few days not so long ago. Neiman Marcus online sometimes have better prices for Cole Haan shoes than their outlet stores. You'll be surprised.


----------



## annemerrick

Emmakins....really love that blazer!!  (Are you in HK?)

Vilette....I love the first outfit (dress)!  Also, you look great in shorts!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Looking lovely, ladies!


----------



## linhhhuynh

vilette your outfits are cute! i really love the last one


----------



## annemerrick

So my picture sucks....and when you break it up....my outfit sounds a bit expensive, but here goes:
white thermal t-shirt- $2 thrift
Geren Ford top- $50 bought in hong Kong
skinny jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Frye campus boots- $40 Buffalo Exchange

I have to say that it is SO RAINY here!!  It has not stopped pouring for hours!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit, anne!

I'm loving this rain!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your top anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks for the compliments on the top....it is one of my all time favorites!!!

Today I am wearing....

LAMB camo shirt- $4.00 Thrift (see how the camo is actually lambs??!!  So cute!)
Chloe pants- $40 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Cute outfit!  Those Chloe jeans fit great.


----------



## catcat

Just discovered this thread, fun and inspiring luv it, now i can only be jelous about the bargaisn as there are no thrift shops etc over here, but this makes me think twice about what I will call a bargain in the future.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Catcat..No thrifts shops?  ...what a shame, I can only imagine all of the beautiful clothes worn in the South of France


----------



## annemerrick

catcat said:


> Just discovered this thread, fun and inspiring luv it, now i can only be jelous about the bargaisn as there are no thrift shops etc over here, but this makes me think twice about what I will call a bargain in the future.


 

So glad that you found us bargainistas!!!  We have a great time showing off our cute, cheap finds!  So sorry that you are uable to thrift...are there any consignment shops where you live??


----------



## annemerrick

luvsagreatdeal said:


> ^^ Cute outfit! Those Chloe jeans fit great.


 

Thank you!!  I was worried that maybe the jeans look too tight...you made me feel better!!


----------



## catcat

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Catcat..No thrifts shops?  ...what a shame, I can only imagine all of the beautiful clothes worn in the South of France




It definately depends not everything is beautiful down here...lol. We do have a couple of second hand shops but nothing for bargain hunters, it's like 50 to 70% off retail and it's "old" stuff , you get better bargains during the sales in the US. SNIIF


----------



## kcf68

Anne,
Love the Chloe pants!  They fit you perfectly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-loving those pants!


----------



## ReisKitty

annemerrick said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the top....it is one of my all time favorites!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing....
> 
> LAMB camo shirt- $4.00 Thrift (see how the camo is actually lambs??!!  So cute!)
> Chloe pants- $40 Buffalo Exchange



You always look amazing annemerrick!


----------



## uhkiwi

Anne,  love the Zara shoes!








stella mccartney x H&M top $10 ebay
american apparel skirt ebay (sold something then bought the skirt)
spike bracelet H&M
alexander wang bag and louboutin shoes-on sale but not cheap!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I feel like coming right through my computer screen and getting that bracelet!!  It is fabulous!!!

Ladies...thanks for all the sweet compliments!!


----------



## annemerrick

ANd for today.....

Target black dress- $6.48 (I am wearing this same dress in maroon a few pages back...when I found itin black at 75% off...I couldn't resist!)
Skyline belt- $24 consignment
Vince Camuto shoes- $4 garage sale


----------



## ColdSteel

My most recent Crossroads find, a seersucker-print shirtdress by BCBG. Cost me only $27.50 in trade credit! Love the way the sleeves are made and the wrapped waist. Finding clothes has been a bother this season. Seems like everything is all loose and flowy which doesn't flatter me. I'm an hourglass but a lot of the fluttery tanks and dresses make me look bottom heavy.







My pumps are also from Crossroads and cost me 30something... and they're Jimmy Choo!

Oh... and the dress has pockets too!


----------



## VanBod1525

I love that dress! I'm an hourglass too so I sympathise - all that floaty clothing just looks dreadful on me.


----------



## annemerrick

Coldsteel....the dress looke REALLY good on you!!  I love the wrap detail on the waist.  And what a grest deal on the shoes...you can never go wrong with nude stilettos!

My outfit for today is mostly very inexpensive....but I do want to throw in the accessories.  They were somewhat expensive...but nowhere what they should have cost!

Gap sweater- $.50 garage sale (I am in love with this...just bought it a few days ago and have already worn it twice!)
White "Splendid" t-shirt- $1 Salvation Army
Ultimo brown silk skirt- $????  I have no idea how much this was....I have had it for so many years!  I am sure it was under $5 though!!
Gucci bag- $55 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff, so ended up paying $9)
Dior shoes- $70 Ebay ( I waited YEARS to buy these shoes at a price that I could afford.  I used the $$$ my brother sent me for my bday....and love them!)
envelope necklace- gift from kids
monogram necklace- $5 Buffalo Exchange(it is hard to tell from the pic, but the chain for this is tiny rhinestones....like a tennis bracelet.  My initial is not a "B", but I can think of a few b words that sometimes describe me!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-both outfits are gorgeous!
coldsteel-love that dress!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you sweetpea!!!

Today I am wearing:
white t-shirt- $4 thrift
vintage YSL pants- $20 Buffalo Exchange
leopard belt- FREE
Prada shoes- $40 resale shop


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the dress coldsteel and love your outfits (as usual) Anne!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you!!!

TOday I am wearing:

Shelli Segal top- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I cannot remember if this is the right price...it is somewhere buried in this thread...but I am almost certain!  I spied this blouse on an episode of SATC...or maybe it was the 1st movie??!!)

White tank- $2 Target

Gap jeans- $24

Gucci shoes- not a bargain!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi everyone!  Love seeing how everyone styles their bargains!



catcat said:


> It definately depends not everything is beautiful down here...lol. We do have a couple of second hand shops but nothing for bargain hunters, it's like 50 to 70% off retail and it's "old" stuff , you get better bargains during the sales in the US. SNIIF


 
Catcat....I haven't been to France since my kids were born but I loved the antique/vintage markets they have in the morning.....my favorite was the market in Nice on Mondays!  I found many treasures there over the years....of course, it was always hit or miss


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-those Gucci heels are hot!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great outfits, ladies! Anne, congrats on finding those Dior shoes. I love them!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Sweetpea...I forgot how much that I love them!!

Hermes...thank you.  I love those shoes!!!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:


> ^I'm pregnant and my clothes are not fitting. Plus, I feel crappy. I can only be a admirer for a while. I have cute pregnancy outfits that I got second hand...


 
How did I miss this???!!!!

congratulations!!!!!


So sorry that it took me so long to notice....I am thrilled for you!  When is the baby due??  Maternity outfits, please!


----------



## jcoop

*annemerrick*, that last outfit is awesome!!!!!  My kind of outfit!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> How did I miss this???!!!!
> 
> congratulations!!!!!
> 
> 
> So sorry that it took me so long to notice....I am thrilled for you! When is the baby due?? Maternity outfits, please!


 

Well thank you but I lost the baby in on September 5th.  This has been a crappy month for me.  But I did go thrifting and got some cute stuff but it is at the dry cleaners.  Will post when things are a little more settled..


----------



## bluejinx

kcf68 said:


> Well thank you but I lost the baby in on September 5th.  This has been a crappy month for me.  But I did go thrifting and got some cute stuff but it is at the dry cleaners.  Will post when things are a little more settled..



I'm very sorry to hear that. Hope you are doing ok! Thoughts are with you


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> Well thank you but I lost the baby in on September 5th.  This has been a crappy month for me.  But I did go thrifting and got some cute stuff but it is at the dry cleaners.  Will post when things are a little more settled..




Oh no..I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## kcf68

^^Thank you my fellow bargainistas!  I will post some new stuff soon!!!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kcf68 said:


> Well thank you but I lost the baby in on September 5th.  This has been a crappy month for me.  But I did go thrifting and got some cute stuff but it is at the dry cleaners.  Will post when things are a little more settled..



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## emmakins

Anthropologie Sleeping On Snow cardigan jacket £9
Luxe knitted top £7
Jeans £2.50
Shoes £20
Vintage handbag £65


----------



## annemerrick

^^^That is a super cute outfit.  I love that sweater...and the bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kcf68

emmakins said:


> Anthropologie Sleeping On Snow cardigan jacket £9
> Luxe knitted top £7
> Jeans £2.50
> Shoes £20
> Vintage handbag £65


 
Love this look and the bag is fabulous!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WOW!  and all this time I called myself a bargain shopper!  You ladies look great and what fabulous find!


----------



## Sweetpea83

emmakins-cute bag!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

kcf68 said:


> Well thank you but I lost the baby in on September 5th.  This has been a crappy month for me.  But I did go thrifting and got some cute stuff but it is at the dry cleaners.  Will post when things are a little more settled..




sorry for your loss! =( sending hugs your way


----------



## emmakins

Sweetpea83, annemerrick, kcf68 thanks for the compliments! Here's a closer pic of the handbag:


----------



## kcf68

^Emmakins: Love your blog name: Frugalicious!  

Just when I think I'm going to have time to take pictures, life seems to present a issue!  I wish these issues would quit coming up.   I am now battling Fire Ants that have invaded my home due to rain issues..  I praying that the Exterminator has eliminated them...


----------



## fabchick1987

annemerrick,

Where do you live that you can find fabulous stuff at thrift stores and resale shops.  I live in columbus, ohio and out thrift stores are crappy!  Guess im not looking hard enough!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf-oh man..hope the exterminator gets rid of them for good!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf...I hope your October is so fabulous that it makes you forget September!!!!

Fabchick....I am a Texas resident...and it is such a great place to thrift!!

Emmakins...I love the bag up close...far away...pretty much anywhere!!

This weekend I was in FLorida visiting my Mother and the area in which she lives held their yearly garage sale...we spent 6 hours going house to house and probably didn't hit a 10th of the sales.  Some notable purchases...YSL vintage sunglasses (large and fabulous from the 70"s for $1), Vera Bradley large bag in immaculate condition (for my Mom for $3), small nylon Prada bag (for my Mom for $5), vintage croc clutch (for me $3)...and there were oh, so many more!!  I will take some pics tomorrow hopefully!!!  I have missed you ladies....


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne..I agree...lots of nice thrift stores here!

Looking forward to pics of your haul!!


----------



## fabchick1987

Where at in Texas! I visit San Antonio quite a bit because that is where my family is!  It is my favorite place in the whole world!


----------



## LisaG719

Hi gals. This looks like such a great thread I'd love to join in.  I apologize in advance for the background. 

Blouse: Express in the Clearance Box: $18
Sweater: Express on the Marked Down Rack: $26
Pants: The Limited on Sale: $30
Shoes: Mee Too at Nordstrom Rack: $35


----------



## kcf68

^Welcome and I love your whole outfit especially the blouse.  Pretty tones in it... You take better picture than me... I think that is my whole frustration with posting pictures.  I can't take a good picture...


----------



## fabchick1987

I wish I could wear my own clothes at work! I work in physical therapy and I have to wear the same god awful shirt everyday! Blahhh!


----------



## LisaG719

kcf68 said:


> ^Welcome and I love your whole outfit especially the blouse. Pretty tones in it... You take better picture than me... I think that is my whole frustration with posting pictures. I can't take a good picture...


 
Thanks hun! I have to admit I felt a little awkward taking a pic of myself. I wasn't sure what to do with my hands. ha! 



fabchick1987 said:


> I wish I could wear my own clothes at work! I work in physical therapy and I have to wear the same god awful shirt everyday! Blahhh!


 
And I would rather have a uniform. lol My mornings would be much quicker if I didn't have to pick out an outfit. And then I could spend my money on other things.


----------



## annemerrick

Lisa....YAY!!!  SO glad to see another poster!  I love the blouse...Express is great when they have their big sales!  I just bought a great sweater last week that will make itsdebut in this thread as soon as the weather permits!!!

Today I am wearing....

Martin & Osa silk cami- either $1 or $2 at Salvation Army...can't remember!!
Vintage sequin sweater- $12 Buffalo Exchange
Leather Rose Belt- $12 Plato's Closet
VIntage jeans- $0.70 or $0.30 thrift...I can't remember which...the answer lies in pages past
Shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!


----------



## LisaG719

annemerrick said:


> Lisa....YAY!!! SO glad to see another poster! I love the blouse...Express is great when they have their big sales! I just bought a great sweater last week that will make itsdebut in this thread as soon as the weather permits!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing....
> 
> Martin & Osa silk cami- either $1 or $2 at Salvation Army...can't remember!!
> Vintage sequin sweater- $12 Buffalo Exchange
> Leather Rose Belt- $12 Plato's Closet
> VIntage jeans- $0.70 or $0.30 thrift...I can't remember which...the answer lies in pages past
> Shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!


 
Thanks! I habitually shop at Express/The Limited so most, if not all, of my posts will be me wearing their designs. 

I love you silk cami!  And I can't believe you found jeans for under a dollar! I really need to venture out and start thrifting.


----------



## fabchick1987

Lisa- ya it is nice at first but I have to wear it everyday and I cant show any personality.  I have learned to hate the color red because I wear it so much.


----------



## LisaG719

fabchick1987 said:


> Lisa- ya it is nice at first but I have to wear it everyday and I cant show any personality. I have learned to hate the color red because I wear it so much.


 
Aw I'm sorry. I used to be a server at a local restaurant. I still can't look at oxford blue button downs the same. Is it at least a comfortable outfit?


----------



## fabchick1987

Its alright.  I work in a pretty active sports therapy clinic so I wear khaki or black pants tennis shoes and my ugly red shirt.  Its cotton and doesnt breath very well .  I always feel frumpy.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I wear a lab coat most of the time, so what I wear to work doesn't really matter too much.

I try to play it up with accessories, especially earrings.


----------



## annemerrick

Uniforms suck!!!  Fabchick...I am sorry that you have to spend everyday in khakis and a red shirt...although on the bright side...you can spend a little more on the fun stuff because you don't need as much of it!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-what a cute outfit..I especially love the shoes!!


----------



## fabchick1987

anne-  Very true!! It is hard though because I am very active so usually I just wear tennis shoes.  I do try to wear cute earing and stuff but sometimes its just not worth it.  lol


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea...thank you!!  I also LOVE those shoes!!!  I actually saved the picture with the name "WWF" because the belt somewhat reminds me of a wrestling prize!!  Hope it doesn't look like it....

Fabchick...yes...I would just give it up when it came time for work and save all of my "cuteness" for later!  When I used to waitress....I just threw on the uniform and went!  Maybe I am just lazy......?????


----------



## LisaG719

Happy Thursday! 

Tank: Express on Sale: $25ish
Sweater: Express on Sale: $30ish
Pants: Hand me down from a friend: FREE! 
Shoes: Me Too at Nordstrom Rack: $35


----------



## annemerrick

I LOVE FREE!!!  Nothing better than that!  The lace top is super cute!!


----------



## LisaG719

annemerrick said:


> I LOVE FREE!!! Nothing better than that! The lace top is super cute!!


 
 I love hand me downs. I thought the top was so cute I bought it in 3 different colors.  I know that's a huge fashion faux pas that I haven't been able to break myself of.


----------



## fabchick1987

I love the shirt!  Very cute!


----------



## kcf68

Love ruffles lately.  That shirt is soo cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lisa-love the outfit..especially the tank!


----------



## LisaG719

Happy Friday gals! 

I must admit I need a bit of a pick me up this morning. The outfit I originally planned look to casual for the office. It is casual Friday but I was looking a bit too Flash Dance. 

So, I ended up with this monstrosity of summer up top and winter on the bottom. Do I look an absolute fool? Granted Oregon this time of year is a lovely mix of warm weather and rain. 

Anyways... here goes.









From the front I look a bit dumpy. I think the mix of tall boots and long sweater is working against me. 

Oh poop.


----------



## LisaG719

Oh and I almost forgot! 

Tank: Express on Sale: $25ish
Sweater: Express on Sale: $30ish
Pants: Jolt from Nordstrom: $44
Shoes: Madden Girl from Macy's Sale: $50 marked down from $90!


----------



## annemerrick

HI Lisa....good morning!!!  You definitely do NOT look the fool!!  On the other hand...I love the outfit from head to toe!  The boots are gorgeous...and I love mixing a little bit of floral in with a little bit of Fall!!  

My outfit today was saved from Buffalo Exchange!  And I mean that literally!!  I saw this Derek Lam dress there a few months ago, but it had horrible stains on it!  Black stains on the sleeve...and it looked like someone had dumped a beer down the back.  It had already been to the dry cleaners, but I have found that dry cleaning is not always the best way to get the stains out.  It was priced at $40, but marked down to $20 because of its condition.  The color is so perfect...and from what I have been able to gather, the original price would have been around $1000...so I brought it home and went to work!  One hand washing later...no stains!  So.....

Derek Lam dress- $20 Buffalo Exchange
Chloe shoes- @ $50 secondhand in Hong Kong
necklace- $14 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## LisaG719

annemerrick said:


> HI Lisa....good morning!!! You definitely do NOT look the fool!! On the other hand...I love the outfit from head to toe! The boots are gorgeous...and I love mixing a little bit of floral in with a little bit of Fall!!


 
Thanks hun! 



annemerrick said:


> My outfit today was saved from Buffalo Exchange! And I mean that literally!! I saw this Derek Lam dress there a few months ago, but it had horrible stains on it! Black stains on the sleeve...and it looked like someone had dumped a beer down the back. It had already been to the dry cleaners, but I have found that dry cleaning is not always the best way to get the stains out. It was priced at $40, but marked down to $20 because of its condition. The color is so perfect...and from what I have been able to gather, the original price would have been around $1000...so I brought it home and went to work! One hand washing later...no stains! So.....
> 
> Derek Lam dress- $20 Buffalo Exchange
> Chloe shoes- @ $50 secondhand in Hong Kong
> necklace- $14 Buffalo Exchange


 
I love that color! Do I spy a pocket on the front? I'm a sucker for pockets. Great job with the hand washing. I used to be a pro at hand washing stains. Now I've gotten lazy and out of practice.


----------



## fabchick1987

anne your outfit is fabulous! So cute!!  I can never find deals like that! I must be unlucky!


----------



## annemerrick

LisaG719 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that color! Do I spy a pocket on the front? I'm a sucker for pockets. Great job with the hand washing. I used to be a pro at hand washing stains. Now I've gotten lazy and out of practice.


 
Yes...a pocket in the front which came in handy this morning when I was trying to carry my coffee, keys, cell phone and a bag of trash!!  It also has a weird tie-flap thing on the top....

Fabchick...thank you!!!  I am a serious deal hunter....so don't feel bad!! I am not good at too many things...but I can sniff out a bargain like no one's business!!!


----------



## kcf68

LisaG719 said:


> Happy Friday gals!
> 
> I must admit I need a bit of a pick me up this morning. The outfit I originally planned look to casual for the office. It is casual Friday but I was looking a bit too Flash Dance.
> 
> So, I ended up with this monstrosity of summer up top and winter on the bottom. Do I look an absolute fool? Granted Oregon this time of year is a lovely mix of warm weather and rain.
> 
> Anyways... here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front I look a bit dumpy. I think the mix of tall boots and long sweater is working against me.
> 
> Oh poop.


 
Really cute outfit.  I'm orignally from Portland >


----------



## LisaG719

kcf68 said:


> Really cute outfit. I'm orignally from Portland >


 
Oh fun! Then you know exactly how dreary this part of the year can get.  I'm originally from Chicago so I'm used to 4 seasons as opposed to 2.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lisa-cute outfit.
anne-lovely dress..and gorgeous shoes!


----------



## kcf68

Here two outfits:

First: Pineapple Express: $3.99 Goody's Shoes: Real leather shoes made in Italy $4.99.  Love that they are Hot Pink!  (One of my favorite colors)

Second: Merlino Wool (Macy's Brand) $4.99) 
Pants: Nordies on sale: $6.99 Shoes: $5.99 Made in Italy leather shoes


----------



## kcf68

Pick up this little vintage Gucci for $16.99.  I did not think it was real at first so I went home and did some research on Vintage Gucci handbag and lo and behold it had the little Gucci emblem and fob.  I ran back and go it at my local thrift shop...


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf-amazing finds!


----------



## ColdSteel

Fantastic! I love vintage Gucci.


----------



## fabchick1987

I too found a gucci handbag today!  At a flea market yard sale! Fifteen dollars!  I also found some really pretty vintage jewelry!!! I was lucky today!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf...I love the floral dress...and the hot pink shoes!  So cute!!  And congrats on the vintage Gucci...what a find!!


----------



## bluejinx

^kcf, glad to see you posting again! 

Ok, so this was supposed to be my outfit today, but as winnipeg is known for its CRAZY weather, its 26 degrees celsius today, so had to summer-ize the outfit. 











In the pics
Liz claiborne polk a dot dress - 3.08 at salvation army
Brown vintage wool cardigan - 6.99 value village
Replay Patent leather purple flats - 200.00 on clarance for 18.00 at winners
Brown betsey johnson tights -4.99
Shablool necklace - retail is 120.00  but got for 24.99 at winners
Elsa peretti aegean toggle bracelet - not a deal
Zara trench coat - free with trade in at buffalo exchange (think it was 24.99 before trades) 

But today I wore the outfit minus the the tights, flats, shoes and coat and instead went bare legged with my 1.00 bronze nine west heals.


----------



## kcf68

^Love you outfits BJ.  It is still warm here mid 80's.  I can't believe I think the 70 or 60 is cooler since I started living here.


----------



## LisaG719

kcf68 - great finds! I have to admit I'm a total sucker for hot pink.  
bluejinx - love the outfit! That trench fits you perfectly! 

I can't believe Monday is here already. As you can see from my pic taking skills this morning - I'm a bit fuzzy headed still. lol 

Tank: Express on Sale: $25ish
Sweater: Abercrombie and Fitch find at Plato's Closet: $18
Pants: Old Navy Hand me down from a friend: FREE! 
Shoes: Me Too at Nordstrom Rack: $35


----------



## kcf68

It kinda funny, I try to strike a pose like Anne and all I get is still chubby looking shots.. Hee Hee!


----------



## kcf68

LisaG719 said:


> kcf68 - great finds! I have to admit I'm a total sucker for hot pink.
> bluejinx - love the outfit! That trench fits you perfectly!
> 
> I can't believe Monday is here already. As you can see from my pic taking skills this morning - I'm a bit fuzzy headed still. lol
> 
> Tank: Express on Sale: $25ish
> Sweater: Abercrombie and Fitch find at Plato's Closet: $18
> Pants: Old Navy Hand me down from a friend: FREE!
> Shoes: Me Too at Nordstrom Rack: $35


 
Love the sweater! Thanks for posting...


----------



## bluejinx

^ thanks people! 
Lisa, don't worry bout fuzzy pics! We can still see how great you look!
I had my camera stolen so I have only had my blackberry. Not great for photos! But I just got custody of a new digital point and shoot. So I hope my photos get better now!


----------



## bluejinx

^ thanks people! 
Lisa, don't worry bout fuzzy pics! We can still see how great you look!
I had my camera stolen so I have only had my blackberry. Not great for photos! But I just got custody of a new digital point and shoot. So I hope my photos get better now!


----------



## emmakins

Lisa G, all of your outfits are lovely! I love especially the cute tops.


----------



## annemerrick

Bluejinx....you look so svelte in the pictures with the trench...that outfit is so flattering!!  And WHATEVER on looking "chubby"!!!  You look perfect just the way you are!!

Lisa....i like the sweater in the above outfit alot...I am all about sweaters I can add at the last minute for warmth and cuteness!!

Today I have a special debut..........

MY NEW BALENCIAGA BAG!!!!  I usually don't post bags in this thread, but this one (although expensive), was such a bargain!  I was at Buffalo Exchange the other day and couldn't believe it when I spotted a genuine Bbag.  It was $170 (which I didn't have), but I went home gathered some stuff from my closet and bought the bag with an out of pocket expense of $83.  It had no tassels, but a quick trip to Michaels provided me with leather strips in the exact shade of caramel! 

So...here we go.....

Scoop NYC dress- $25 Buffalo Exchange
Balenciaga Bag- $170 Buffalo Exchange
Chloe shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!!!


----------



## LisaG719

annemerrick said:


> MY NEW BALENCIAGA BAG!!!! I usually don't post bags in this thread, but this one (although expensive), was such a bargain! I was at Buffalo Exchange the other day and couldn't believe it when I spotted a genuine Bbag. It was $170 (which I didn't have), but I went home gathered some stuff from my closet and bought the bag with an out of pocket expense of $83. It had no tassels, but a quick trip to Michaels provided me with leather strips in the exact shade of caramel!


 
OMG! You found an authentic Bbag for under $200?!?!? I DIE!


----------



## kdo

OMggggggggggggggg.....what luck in finding a bbag for $170 -- deal of the year!  Love your outfit, and of course your Chloe shoes.


----------



## linhhhuynh

OMG WHAT a deal! so lucky, congrats!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Lisa...."I DIE" too!!!

kdo and lin...thank you!!


----------



## kcf68

I really love that outfit on you Anne!  Love the B-bag too.  I have a black B bag and it is to die for.  I can't figure out how to get the bags in yet...


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-you look fantastic!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lisa-super cute outfit.
bluejinx-LOVE the trench coat!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^ Woo Hoo Annemerrick!  I know you were just giddy with excitement.  I love that you went home and gathered up a few things ..That is exactly what I would have done!!


----------



## kgirl<3

Anne - saw your post in the Bal thread; was hoping you found a legit one! Congrats!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks everyone!  SO happy about the bag and so happy it is the real deal!  Love being able to show it to all my girls here!


----------



## juneping

*annemerrick *- good for you, a bbag for 200!! congrats!!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Bluejinx....you look so svelte in the pictures with the trench...that outfit is so flattering!!  And WHATEVER on looking "chubby"!!!  You look perfect just the way you are!!
> 
> Lisa....i like the sweater in the above outfit alot...I am all about sweaters I can add at the last minute for warmth and cuteness!!
> 
> Today I have a special debut..........
> 
> MY NEW BALENCIAGA BAG!!!!  I usually don't post bags in this thread, but this one (although expensive), was such a bargain!  I was at Buffalo Exchange the other day and couldn't believe it when I spotted a genuine Bbag.  It was $170 (which I didn't have), but I went home gathered some stuff from my closet and bought the bag with an out of pocket expense of $83.  It had no tassels, but a quick trip to Michaels provided me with leather strips in the exact shade of caramel!
> 
> So...here we go.....
> 
> Scoop NYC dress- $25 Buffalo Exchange
> Balenciaga Bag- $170 Buffalo Exchange
> Chloe shoes- NOT A BARGAIN!!!



Thank you for the sweet words! 
That b bag is the best deal I have ever seen you post!!! I think I may actually be turning green! I am sooooo excited for you. A b bag is literally my holy grail of bags! Abd who in their right mind would have sold it to buffalo exchange for a measly 100 bucks?


----------



## nillacobain

LisaG719 said:


> OMG! You found an authentic Bbag for under $200?!?!? I DIE!


 

Me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

Anne that is awesome!  I found a gucci bag the other weekend at a thrift store yard sale for only 15 dollars.  Its a little outdated but it was so cute and ive never had anything designer other than coach!  And the dress is so cute!  I wish I had you as my style person to go shopping with cuz I can never find stuff like that!  LoL


----------



## annemerrick

Awww....thanks Fabchick!  I also wish I could go shopping with you!!  My outfit today is not such a bargain...but sort of, so here goes....

NM Cusp shirt- $30 (it was $80, but I bought it during the 2 day sale where you got $50 off)
Gap Jeans- $24
Aldo Maune wedges- $24 Buffalo Exchange

I am including two pics of the shirt as my favorite thing is the draping!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gosh I need to hit the consignment shops in Texas if I ever visit!


----------



## fabchick1987

Ya I am keeping it in mind when I go down there next year!  My whole family lives in San Antonio and some live in Canyon Lake!  My cousin is graduating from high school next year so I will be down there in may sometime!!  I am gonna save up money and def look at buffalo express down there.  We dont have one in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## jillybean307

A few of my friends and I have been taking pictures of our outfits daily to share ideas & to avoid always defaulting to the same, boring choices every day out of laziness.

On Wednesday, I put together this outfit & when I when to write to them about it, I surprised myself by realizing the entire thing was from Target.







Skirt was $16, military jacket was $22 (I think, it was in the $20s), tank $6. The pink pearl necklace is from a pearl farm in Australia. It was a fun little outfit & I got heaps of compliments on it.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^^ love love love the lace skirt~ I've been eyeing it at target for a while now in black and grey!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jillybean-what a cute outfit!!


----------



## annemerrick

Jillybean....I also love that skirt!  It will look great with black tights also....

Yesterday...

Talbots shirt- $1.80 thrift
Noir capris- $2.99 thrift

Today.....
red tweed blazer- $30 ish....Hong Kong
white t-shirt- $3 thrift
jeans- $7 Target
Jimmy Choo flats- $30 Buffalo Exchange
flower pin- $.99   .99 Only


----------



## fabchick1987

both very cute outfits anne!  I found some deals this weekend.  Got some cute tops at forever 21 and coco and lily!!  Some of it was on the 50% off rack!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-love the tweed jacket!


----------



## kcf68

^Anne,  I love that printed shirts.  I wear alot of prints because I have little kids.  It is easier to clean off and less noticeable when they touch me with their dirty hands..


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I completely agree about that!!  I love prints and colors.....so I have a lot of both!  They joke about me at Buffalo Exchange whenever something loud comes in...because I love a good pattern!

Fabchick...can't wait to see your stuff!!!!


----------



## kcf68

^I love the loud patterns especially during the cold months of winter (Well not here where I'm living currently at the beach but other places).  I also love bright colors because it picks me up...


----------



## annemerrick

Well....my outfit today is part bargain, part not!!  Here goes....
Rozae Nichols fringe vest- $130 (marked down from $755) Neiman Marcus
white Splendid t-shirt- $5 ($50 off during recent promotion) Neiman Marcus
TR jeans- FULL PRICE and expensive.  I have worn these so many times that they have definitely been worth whatever I paid!
Chloe wedges- $50 secondhand in Hong Kong
I am also wearing turquoise/silver jewlery


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very cute outfit..love the bracelet!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annemerrick said:


> Well....my outfit today is part bargain, part not!!  Here goes....
> Rozae Nichols fringe vest- $130 (marked down from $755) Neiman Marcus
> white Splendid t-shirt- $5 ($50 off during recent promotion) Neiman Marcus
> TR jeans- FULL PRICE and expensive.  I have worn these so many times that they have definitely been worth whatever I paid!
> Chloe wedges- $50 secondhand in Hong Kong
> I am also wearing turquoise/silver jewlery



Yay I feel much better now knowing that miss annemerrick ..has paid full price for at least 1 item!


----------



## annemerrick

OOOoohhhh.....I do pay full price when I really want something....or when it is going to be something I wear often!!  I figure that I save so much most of the time that I am entitled to a full price item every now and then!!!  My recent TOMS purchase comes to mind...not only did I pay full price, but I bought the Neiman Marcus version!!!!  Anyway...at least they will be donatiing a pair to charity!!!


----------



## annemerrick

And since I won't be wearing it any time soon...let me show off my Phoebe couture dress which was purchased for $11.99 at a local thrift store.  Retail price....$358.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's really pretty..


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks sweetpea...I love it!!  The color is gorgeous...and on the front...the last bit of draping down at the bottom is two large pockets!!

I didn't realize until I was out of my house how badly my skirt needed to be steamed...I am a little rumpled looking!!

white tuxedo shirt BITTEN by SJP- under $2 thrift
"Mint" by Jodi Arnold skirt- $3.98 thrift
Jil Sander belt- $.50 Salvation Army
YSL shoes-@$50 secondhand in HK
denim jacket- under $2 thrift


----------



## kcf68

Wow love the outfit.  The belt is a really good deal.. Beautiful!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Agree .. the belt is really cute with the outfit.  

One of the great things about thrifting is finding items like the SJP line, that are no longer in stores or avail!  I found some cute items from the previous target designer lines at crossroads and local goodwill!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-lovely outfit...adore the skirt & shoes!!


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> Thanks sweetpea...I love it!!  The color is gorgeous...and on the front...the last bit of draping down at the bottom is two large pockets!!
> 
> I didn't realize until I was out of my house how badly my skirt needed to be steamed...I am a little rumpled looking!!
> 
> white tuxedo shirt BITTEN by SJP- under $2 thrift
> "Mint" by Jodi Arnold skirt- $3.98 thrift
> Jil Sander belt- $.50 Salvation Army
> YSL shoes-@$50 secondhand in HK
> denim jacket- under $2 thrift



I love your outfit!! And it was especially nice to see today the bright summer colors when its below zero here and I'm in tights and a wool coat!


----------



## annemerrick

Awwww....thanks everyone for the compliments!!  Some days a gal really needs them!


----------



## louislover260

Very chic posts!


----------



## uhkiwi

Anne, love your Phoebe couture dress! are the TOMS shoes comfy? Ilove the sequins!


----------



## annemerrick

Toms are Soooooooooo.....comfortable!!  I decided that if I was going to wear a pair...I might as well get the blingy ones!


----------



## bluejinx

ok,  not so much the deals i normally post, but much less than retail

purple polk-a-dot dress by laundry retail 180.00 was part of a bag from clothing works for 20.00 so cost about .75 cents 
black 3/4 cardigan george from walmart 15.00
purple flats from joseph mimram for joe 2.99 from value village
black anne klien tights 5.00 from winners
black virgin wool vintage coat 9.99 and 60% off that price i think, salvation army
bracelet - elsa peretti aegean toggle bracelet NOT A BARGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## bluejinx

black skirt calvin klien 139.99 for 40.00 from winners
grey blouse with attached faux pearls 19.99 from winners
black anne klein cardigan 120.00 for 49.99 from winners (and ive only had it a month but i wear it like three times a week! definitely going to be an item that was pennies per wear!! 
anne klien tights 5.00
black flats joseph mimran for joe 2.99 value village (i got 5 different pairs all at once for 2.99 each!
chunky cuff was from laura 25.00 on sale for 16.00


----------



## Sweetpea83

bluejinx-cute outfits!


----------



## annemerrick

Love that cardigan!!!  The pearls look great with the outfit....and what a bargain on the shoes!

I have two outfits....

yesterday:
Banana Republic sweater- under $5 thrift (I have probably had this for at least 10 years...can't remember exactly!)
Pashmina pants- $70 (NOT A BARGAIN....these are actually made from a pashmina...I bought them in Hong Kong)
Louboutin flats- $21 Buffalo Exchange (they were $46, but I traded some stuff!)

Today:
See by Chloe top- $???cheap Buffalo Exchange (The price is a few pages back, but I can't remember....going to guess @$20!)
Genetic Denim jeans- $8 thrift
Prada shoes- $50 Ebay (many years ago....)


----------



## kdo

I want to shop at your Buffalo Exchange, *annemerrick!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfits!


----------



## annemerrick

And for today....this one was really cheap!

Vintage YSL peasant top- $8 Buffalo Exchange
vintage jeans- $.70 thrift
Shoes....@ $50 (Not so cheap at all!!)


----------



## kcf68

^Pretty top Anne!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thank you ladies!

I think my outfit today was a bargain from head to toe!!

Army jacket- $3.99 thrift
white t-shirt- $1 or $2 thrift
F21 jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Fornarina boots- $3.99 thrift

I love this jacket!!  I am not sure if you can tell in the pics....but I pinned on a few of my vintage rhinestone brooches....even on the back of the collar...there is a tiny gold mouse with rhinestone eyes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow I can't believe the jacket and boots were less than $5 a piece!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Anne ...Ok this is another one of my favorites.  Love the jacket n boots


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thank you ladies!
> 
> I think my outfit today was a bargain from head to toe!!
> 
> Army jacket- $3.99 thrift
> white t-shirt- $1 or $2 thrift
> F21 jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Fornarina boots- $3.99 thrift
> 
> I love this jacket!!  I am not sure if you can tell in the pics....but I pinned on a few of my vintage rhinestone brooches....even on the back of the collar...there is a tiny gold mouse with rhinestone eyes!




Super cute outfit..I especially love the jacket!


----------



## annemerrick

I really liked that last outfit also...thanks for the compliments!!

Today I am wearing:

Fitigues cashmere sweater coat- $14 thrift (it is so thick and comfy!!)
white tank- $.75 CVS
Express jeggings- $16 Express
vintage boots-$30 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## kcf68

^Oohh! Very put together!


----------



## annemerrick

Trying to stay warm.....and out of the rain!

Grey cashmere sweater- Can't remember...bought in Hong Kong
scarf- gift from friend
jeggings-$10 Buffalo Exchange
Chanel boots- $65 secondhand in Hong Kong


----------



## graceful

I love all your outfits Anne!  You have scored some fantastic bargains!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much!!!  I do love a good bargain!!


----------



## emmakins

My thrifty (except for the bag) autumny outfit:

Amanda Wakeley Tank Top £5
Banana Republic Waterfall Cardigan £5
Longchamp Tan Belt £3
Jigsaw Skirt £7
Evie Knit Cardigan £4
Pied A Terre Ankle Boots £5


----------



## lilmountaingirl

^^  I love your outfit!


----------



## hermesugo

emmakins said:


> My thrifty (except for the bag) autumny outfit:
> 
> Amanda Wakeley Tank Top £5
> Banana Republic Waterfall Cardigan £5
> Longchamp Tan Belt £3
> Jigsaw Skirt £7
> Evie Knit Cardigan £4
> Pied A Terre Ankle Boots £5



 I love the colors and the layers! you look so nice and comfortable!


----------



## kgirl<3

Perfect fall colors, *Emmakins*. Love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> I really liked that last outfit also...thanks for the compliments!!
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> 
> Fitigues cashmere sweater coat- $14 thrift (it is so thick and comfy!!)
> white tank- $.75 CVS
> Express jeggings- $16 Express
> vintage boots-$30 Buffalo Exchange




LOVE that sweater coat!


----------



## annemerrick

Emmakins....I really love the way you layered that outfit.  It looks so good!!!

Thanks Sweetpea...I love anything cashmere!!


----------



## emmakins

Thanks everyone for your kind compliments. It was a comfy outfit! 

Annemerrick, I'm now following your blog! Love it.


----------



## bluejinx

emmakins said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind compliments. It was a comfy outfit!
> 
> Annemerrick, I'm now following your blog! Love it.



What blog are YOU following? The one I am hasn't been updated since july!!

Hint hint wink wink anne!!!


----------



## kdo

*annemerick* - I love all your outfits!! I'm so impressed with your finds!  And those Chanel boots, oh my!  I want to go shopping with you.

*emma -* love that pic and your outfit!  Love the way you layered -- the belt, the orange cardi and skirt.


----------



## annemerrick

Emmakins and bluejinx....I need to get on the blogging!!!  It is a time thing...when I am at my computer I am supposed to be working!!

Kdo....thank you!  I also love those boots!!

Outfit for today.....not sure if this looks good...opinions welcome:

Indian tunic- $2.50 thrift
leggings- $can't remember but bought them secondhand
vintage OTK boots- $7.99 (I can't tell the brand, but they say "made in Italy" on the soles)
denim jacket- $2.50 thrift


----------



## annemerrick

And for today.....

Tucker for Target top- $7.50 on clearance
TR jeans- FREE my BF gave them to me....she paid $8
Shoes-not so much of a bargain!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute outfit Anne ....I love that the special designer stuff at Target goes on sale so quickly ..I never even bother running out and getting it as soon as it hits the stores.  Your top was my fav from the Tucker collection


----------



## annemerrick

^^^For some reason...I never even went to see this collection when it was released.  There were a few things I thought were cute....but so glad that I waited.  I love this shirt even more because it was inexpensive.


----------



## kgirl<3

Oooh that's a pretty top Anne!


----------



## chloe_chanel

My friend scored an all-leather Rachel Roy jacket w/puffed shoulders (a la Rhianna) for $9, originally $300. I'll post pics of her in it later 

(I really wanna steal her jacket lol. It's so hot.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Emmakins and bluejinx....I need to get on the blogging!!!  It is a time thing...when I am at my computer I am supposed to be working!!
> 
> Kdo....thank you!  I also love those boots!!
> 
> Outfit for today.....not sure if this looks good...opinions welcome:
> 
> Indian tunic- $2.50 thrift
> leggings- $can't remember but bought them secondhand
> vintage OTK boots- $7.99 (I can't tell the brand, but they say "made in Italy" on the soles)
> denim jacket- $2.50 thrift




Everything looks great together!


----------



## annemerrick

chloe_chanel said:


> My friend scored an all-leather Rachel Roy jacket w/puffed shoulders (a la Rhianna) for $9, originally $300. I'll post pics of her in it later
> 
> (I really wanna steal her jacket lol. It's so hot.)


 
Cannot wait to see photos.....what a lucky find!!  If she is a good friend...it can always be shared!!

kgitl...thanks for the compliment!  

Sweetpea...thank you!

Outfit for today:

Cashmere sweater- $8 thrift
Burberry skirt- $20 Buffalo Exchange
scarf- gift
tights- $15 Express (not a bargain...in fact, I paid full price!)
Via Spiga boots- ????  I have had these for so long that I cannot even begin to imagine how much they cost!!


----------



## bluejinx

^cute outfit anne!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much bluejinx!!!!

And for today.....
weird jacket- $20 Buffalo Exchange
white t-shirt- $7 thrift
skinny jeans- $10 (??) Buffalo Exchange
suede flat boot- $7 thrift


----------



## chloe_chanel

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much bluejinx!!!!
> 
> And for today.....
> weird jacket- $20 Buffalo Exchange
> white t-shirt- $7 thrift
> skinny jeans- $10 (??) Buffalo Exchange
> suede flat boot- $7 thrift



Great deal on the boots!


----------



## girliceclimber

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much bluejinx!!!!
> 
> And for today.....
> *weird jacket*- $20 Buffalo Exchange
> white t-shirt- $7 thrift
> skinny jeans- $10 (??) Buffalo Exchange
> suede flat boot- $7 thrift



OMG.. haha I laughed out loud when I read this description.  
I also love the boots! You find such good boots at thrift stores (all I can find are the clunky mid-calf ones with square toes from the mid 90s...).


----------



## annemerrick

And I jsut noticed that I spelled wierd wrong!!!  Or did I ???  A couple of glasses of wine has made me forget!!


----------



## kdo

Love the "weird" jacket & boots, anne!


----------



## kcf68

I like the funky jacket.. It is unique and also the boots go well with the outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much bluejinx!!!!
> 
> And for today.....
> weird jacket- $20 Buffalo Exchange
> white t-shirt- $7 thrift
> skinny jeans- $10 (??) Buffalo Exchange
> suede flat boot- $7 thrift




LOVE this outfit! You look fantastic!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annemerrick said:


> And I jsut noticed that I spelled wierd wrong!!!  Or did I ???  A couple of glasses of wine has made me forget!!



LOL, its one of those words that look "weird" when you see it!  

Oh and its "just" ...come on Anne, put the glass down, LOL


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Yes...I feel like ****e right now!!  We had a few priests over for dinner...not sure how I have a hangover now, as it doesn't seem like the two should go together....but go together they did!!


----------



## annemerrick

Today I am revisiting one of my favorite outfits! In prior times worn...the jeans were 7 bell bottoms, but fortunately/unfortunately i quit smoking, got happier and gained weight right out of them!!! It has taken a while to find another perfect pair of bell bottoms, but persistance pays off!!

Nude sweater- $1 thrift
grey tank- $$$ either $7 or $11 Buffalo Exchange
Frankie B. jeans- $30 Dillard's outlet
Suede clogs- $20 Dillard's outlet (I know clogs are a trend right now...but I have ALWAYS loved them! I was so happy to find these...they are super comfy and a great color!)
Butterfly wing earrings- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I wish the pic could truly capture these...they are completely iridescent and so beautiful)


----------



## kcf68

Nice outfit Anne!  Also, the whole 5 ozs that you gained, you can't tell...


----------



## uhkiwi

Anne- love the clogs! 

My *$1* LC Lauren Conrad dress from Kohls!!! the belt was missing, but I had a cute one from a friend








leather jacket- topshop
belt- CR or F21? or similar
clutch- MJ


----------



## Sweetpea83

^uhkiwi-cute dress! (1 dollar?!!?)


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Today I am revisiting one of my favorite outfits! In prior times worn...the jeans were 7 bell bottoms, but fortunately/unfortunately i quit smoking, got happier and gained weight right out of them!!! It has taken a while to find another perfect pair of bell bottoms, but persistance pays off!!
> 
> Nude sweater- $1 thrift
> grey tank- $$$ either $7 or $11 Buffalo Exchange
> Frankie B. jeans- $30 Dillard's outlet
> Suede clogs- $20 Dillard's outlet (I know clogs are a trend right now...but I have ALWAYS loved them! I was so happy to find these...they are super comfy and a great color!)
> Butterfly wing earrings- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I wish the pic could truly capture these...they are completely iridescent and so beautiful)




You look great...gained weight?!? I don't think so..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*


----------



## kcf68

I know!  I was thinking about our barganista leader yesterday!  Friday I try to post some new outfits..


----------



## znzngo

I'm liking this thread! I google buffalo exchange in my area and they have one so one of this time would definitely check it out and see if I can find items I can wear for a bargain price...just like anne


----------



## kcf68

Okay finally got around to it. 

Black lace Black and White label $6.99 (Anne would love this IRL)
Ann taylor top $1.99
Sam Edleman black suede wedges $5.99


----------



## kcf68

BXG sweater $3.99
Printed top $10.99 
Shoes: Clark boots $9.99 Ross!  Oops experimenting with camera and pasting on screen! Sorry so large..


----------



## annemerrick

OOOhhhhh....so cute!!  I do like the top very much!  Sorry I haven't been active...i didn't know if it was time to take a rest from the thread and if you guys were tired of it!!  So glad to see that this is not the case!  I will post some new outfits soon...until then...I cannot wait to see what bargains you ladies find! 

BTW...I am visiting my family in Denver today and am off in a little bit to the Denver Buffalo Exchange.  I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## kcf68

Anne, 
There is a GW in Denver that has awesome stuff. Designer stuff that is too small for me to get. I have to ask my daughter where. I was thinking of you the other day. I saw a St John couture sweater size small and it was only 4.99 at GW. I know at the St John it would be way more. Prada pants in size 4 (american). $4.99, Nanette Lepore dress a whole $7.99. I find those super high end stuff once in a while but I think you have to be small to fit into some of those outfits.


----------



## memory

annemerrick said:


> OOOhhhhh....so cute!!  I do like the top very much!  Sorry I haven't been active...i didn't know if it was time to take a rest from the thread and if you guys were tired of it!!  So glad to see that this is not the case!  I will post some new outfits soon...until then...I cannot wait to see what bargains you ladies find!
> 
> BTW...I am visiting my family in Denver today and am off in a little bit to the Denver Buffalo Exchange.  I can't wait to check it out!



  I love this thread but I wish you would post clearer/bigger pictures, it is hard to see the outfits.


----------



## bluejinx

i love this thread and i hope it continues! and i love all your outfits and your deals! 





annemerrick said:


> OOOhhhhh....so cute!!  I do like the top very much!  Sorry I haven't been active...i didn't know if it was time to take a rest from the thread and if you guys were tired of it!!  So glad to see that this is not the case!  I will post some new outfits soon...until then...I cannot wait to see what bargains you ladies find!
> 
> BTW...I am visiting my family in Denver today and am off in a little bit to the Denver Buffalo Exchange.  I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf-loving both outfits! You look great!


----------



## uhkiwi

kcf68 said:


> Okay finally got around to it.
> 
> Black lace Black and White label $6.99 (Anne would love this IRL)
> Ann taylor top $1.99
> Sam Edleman black suede wedges $5.99



cute shoes and great price for Sam Edleman!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

wore this BCBG dress for NYE, mom paid $19.99 at Macys, still on the website for $358!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^uhkiwi-cute outfit!


----------



## kcf68

Great deal !  Uhkiwi you look beautiful!


----------



## bluejinx

Uhkiwi - gorgeous dress!


----------



## fabchick1987

uhkiwi said:


> wore this BCBG dress for NYE, mom paid $19.99 at Macys, still on the website for $358!


 

That is a very cute dress!!! I cant believe you bought it at macy's for 20 dollars!! that is a steal!


----------



## annemerrick

Super cute dress...and I love the necklace.  Great NYE outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^anne-welcome back!! Any new pics??


----------



## kcf68

Yah where forte art thou Anne???  Your fans are missing you!!


----------



## annemerrick

Ask and you shall receive!!!  FOr today...


Vince cashmere off the shoulder sweater- I honestly cannot remember....bought secondhand!
H&M skirt- $4 Buffalo Exchange
tights- $1 - .99 Only Store
Boots- $35 Target
scarf- gift


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:


> Anne,
> There is a GW in Denver that has awesome stuff. Designer stuff that is too small for me to get. I have to ask my daughter where. I was thinking of you the other day. I saw a St John couture sweater size small and it was only 4.99 at GW. I know at the St John it would be way more. Prada pants in size 4 (american). $4.99, Nanette Lepore dress a whole $7.99. I find those super high end stuff once in a while but I think you have to be small to fit into some of those outfits.


 

Damn...I hate that I missed this!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

memory said:


> I love this thread but I wish you would post clearer/bigger pictures, it is hard to see the outfits.


 
I am sorry that my pics are not the greatest!  Unfortunately, my computer skills kind of suck...and I have a very fancy camera that I have no idea how to properly use!!


----------



## kcf68

^Maybe take the flash off for one.  I did that and my pictures turned out way better.  I just learned how to make the pictures larger.   I'm afraid my husband would be grouchy if I asked him to take pictures.  I need to learn how to set the camera automatic to take pictures.


----------



## kcf68

BTW: Anne you look wonderful in your outfit...


----------



## fabchick1987

So cute anne!  I love the skirt but I wouldnt be able to pull it off! I really wish I had a buffalo exchange near me!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks kcf.  I don't think the flash turns off on my camera!  I have tried every which way and nothing!  I need to take a class to learn how to use it!


----------



## annemerrick

And thank you both for the outfit compliments!


----------



## bmatencio

I am in Denver and want to know what GW you are going too, is it the one on North Broadway?


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-super cute outfit!


----------



## bluejinx

Love the outfit anne!!!


----------



## Annabear

I am the biggest thrift shopper! I honestly dont remember spending more than $20 on a clothing item in the past few months, so im very excited this thread exists!

Ive looked through a few pages back and its amazing how great everyone looks! Just goes to show that its not the price tag that makes an item look good, its how you put your own spin to it.

$10 navy cargo shorts
$10 striped tee
$60 platform shoes
House of Harlow necklaces
Mimco bracelet
Roxy watch
I spend more on accessories, but never on actual clothes


----------



## ColdSteel

I hardly ever shop at gap (quality is worse than it used to be) but on a whim I popped in to check out their sale stuff. I only buy my stuff on sale there and found the super ultra mega sale rack. I found a nice blouse for what I thought was 8.97. Not bad, so I tried it on and it fit. Get it rung up and it comes out to just under $5! 

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=34610&vid=1&pid=760891

I love that on the website it's still expensive. That's one of the many reasons I love shopping in the store itself.


----------



## fabchick1987

annabear--very cute outfit!!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

thank you for the comments, all! ColdSteel, love the top and especially the price, will check my GAP! 



ColdSteel said:


> I hardly ever shop at gap (quality is worse than it used to be) but on a whim I popped in to check out their sale stuff. I only buy my stuff on sale there and found the super ultra mega sale rack. I found a nice blouse for what I thought was 8.97. Not bad, so I tried it on and it fit. Get it rung up and it comes out to just under $5!
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=34610&vid=1&pid=760891
> 
> I love that on the website it's still expensive. That's one of the many reasons I love shopping in the store itself.


----------



## annemerrick

Annabear...you look so cute! Love the necklaces.

Coldsteel....great price on the shirt. It is a classic...and cheaper than at a thrift store even!

My outfit for today is not such a bargain...but here it is!
Vintage leopard coat- $25 thrift
Shamask cashmere sweater- $65 NM Last Call (original price $750) it is very oversized...and looks a lot cuter when I am not bunched up trying to take a pic!
leggings- $14 Target
boots- $35 Target
Scarf- $14 H&M (totally crazy scarf....love it!)


----------



## kcf68

Nice outfit Anne!  Hey you should head down to TJ Maxx.  Found a Missoni casual jacket on sale for 25.00 on sale.  It would fit you cause it was smaller cut...


----------



## uhkiwi

love the scarf, Anne! reminds me of the 3 wolf tee!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf....I will drop in!  It is so rare that I shop retail, but am often surprised when I do at some of the deals!

uhkiwi....although I will not be rocking the 3wolf tee anytime soon....and although the scarf is not nearly as awesome....it is a nod the the trend that everyone should partake in!!!  I hope I will see you debut your 3 wolf t-shirt soon???!!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

anne I love the leopard coat! I would never be able to pull that off


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Super cute outfit girlfriend!!


----------



## annemerrick

fabchick1987 said:


> anne I love the leopard coat! I would never be able to pull that off


 
I bet you could!  You just have to wear it with confidence!!!

Jenny....thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> Nice outfit Anne!  Hey you should head down to TJ Maxx.  Found a Missoni casual jacket on sale for 25.00 on sale.  It would fit you cause it was smaller cut...




I LOVE TJ Maxx!


----------



## fabchick1987

annemerrick said:


> I bet you could! You just have to wear it with confidence!!!
> 
> Jenny....thank you!


 
You are so confident and uplifting!!! Thank you for making my day!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Fabchick.....Thank you!  You guys on this thread have made many a day for me!!

OK....I am officially back in the swing of things here!!  My outfit for today is super comfy....and probably not as warm as it should be.  Methinks I shall have to wear my coat all day!

Vintage coat- $3.99 CDM thrift store (I think this is my ALL TIME favorite color!)
scarf- gift
white t-shirt- $a few dollars.00 thrift
belt- $1.99 CDM thrift store
jeans- received in trade
Old Gringo boots- NOT A BARGAIN....but my Xmas gift from my husband this year.  I adore them!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Happy New Year, Anne! Another great outfit! Is that a Louis Vuitton scarf? I love it!


----------



## annemerrick

Happy New Year Hermes!!!  It is not LV....but is certainly inspired! I have it in two colors and wear them all the time!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Anne super cute!  Love that coat and the color is fantastic!  Wow,  two coats in two days,  how many more coats to go that have been unworn?  You really should debute your mom's herringbone coat at somepoint if you haven't already.  That coat is gorgeous.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Yes...maybe it shall be next!  I also love that coat!  I have a few more debut worthy coats to go!


----------



## girliceclimber

Love your latest outfit (love all of them too!!).  Any chance we can get a closeup of those boots?  They look amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Girliceclimber....I tried to take a better photos of them with today"s outfit!!!

Today:
cream tweed jacket- @$20 bought in China
olive cashmere sweater- $34 Ditto resale
Paper,denim,cloth jeans- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I think that is how much they were....kind of guessing....the price is many pages back!)
Missoni scarf- $17 DSW shoe warehouse


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-loving the latest two looks..you look great!!


----------



## fabchick1987

two new looks are fab!  I love the coat and both pairs of shoes.  And I too love scarves!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Girliceclimber....I tried to take a better photos of them with today"s outfit!!!
> 
> Today:
> cream tweed jacket- @$20 bought in China
> olive cashmere sweater- $34 Ditto resale
> Paper,denim,cloth jeans- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I think that is how much they were....kind of guessing....the price is many pages back!)
> *Missoni scarf- $17 DSW shoe warehouse*




What! You found that there?? Can you tell me which one!!


----------



## annemerrick

Sweetpea...it was a few years ago and I posted a thread in the deals and steals!  I NEVER go to dsw, but happened to stop in and they had a ton of the scarves in a rainbow of colors and a bunch of moschino scarves also.  They were closer to $30, and when I ppsted the deal....somepne went to another location and got it for $17.  I went back and they price matched!  I have this one and another in shades of gray and black.  I am posting from my bberry and am not used to it...sorry if I made a bunch of mistakes.


----------



## girliceclimber

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Girliceclimber....I tried to take a better photos of them with today"s outfit!!!
> 
> Today:
> cream tweed jacket- @$20 bought in China
> olive cashmere sweater- $34 Ditto resale
> Paper,denim,cloth jeans- $14 Buffalo Exchange (I think that is how much they were....kind of guessing....the price is many pages back!)
> Missoni scarf- $17 DSW shoe warehouse



Oooh thanks for the boots shot! Those are great, love how they're beautifully detailed but still subtle enough to wear every day.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks girlieclimber.  I wanted a pair of cowboy boots that could do just that....be worn often and with everything!  I love these!!!

Today I am wearing:
Free People jacket- $1.99 thrift
Fur vest-under $3 thrift (can't remember...apparently my memory is fading...with my youth!  It is somewhere in this thread though....)
Grey Theory t-shirt- $17 Buffalo Exchange
F21 jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Gucci boots- NOT A BARGAIN!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

LOVE the boots


----------



## kcf68

Okay ladies, trying to be better at posting..

Ruffled top $6.99 Ross
Gray top $3.00 Walmart
Chip and pepper jeans $4.99 GW
Cute Shoe Bootie $9.99 Khols brand (I normally only buy leather shoes and boots but this were so cute).


----------



## kcf68

Sweater Cynthia Rowley $15.00 TJ Maxx
Boots Franco Sarto ( Free)
Chip and Pepper Jeans


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

^^KCF love both outfits ..looks comfy and great deals!!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks girlieclimber. I wanted a pair of cowboy boots that could do just that....be worn often and with everything! I love these!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> Free People jacket- $1.99 thrift
> Fur vest-under $3 thrift (can't remember...apparently my memory is fading...with my youth! It is somewhere in this thread though....)
> Grey Theory t-shirt- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> F21 jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Gucci boots- NOT A BARGAIN!!!


 
Love your outfits!  Love the boots too...


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Sweetpea...it was a few years ago and I posted a thread in the deals and steals!  I NEVER go to dsw, but happened to stop in and they had a ton of the scarves in a rainbow of colors and a bunch of moschino scarves also.  They were closer to $30, and when I ppsted the deal....somepne went to another location and got it for $17.  I went back and they price matched!  I have this one and another in shades of gray and black.  I am posting from my bberry and am not used to it...sorry if I made a bunch of mistakes.




Wow, that's awesome!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks girlieclimber.  I wanted a pair of cowboy boots that could do just that....be worn often and with everything!  I love these!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> Free People jacket- $1.99 thrift
> Fur vest-under $3 thrift (can't remember...apparently my memory is fading...with my youth!  It is somewhere in this thread though....)
> Grey Theory t-shirt- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> F21 jeans- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Gucci boots- NOT A BARGAIN!!!




LOVE it all!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf-super cute outfits!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Kcf - great outfits! Love the cynthia rowley sweater!!


----------



## emilu

Moschino Cheap & Chic dress ($36 from Century 21)
Stockings ($4 from drug store)
Ports 1961 flats ($50 from thrift store)

Scored the super discounted but mint condition dress at Century 21, at 85% off C21's (already discounted) original price.  The dress retailed for $900 .  I was able to get a few other dresses (alberta ferreti, more moschino, galliano and dolce gabbana , and even a marc jacobs evening gown)  at a similar discount, but each the others all have (small) issues that I'm going to fix first before wearing and modeling here =).


----------



## annemerrick

Emilu...what a seriously good deal!  The color is beautiful!

kcf68...I love the grey sweater (my favorite color) and the striped sweater is something that I would love to steal!!!  It could be worn so many different ways.


----------



## kcf68

emilu said:


> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress ($36 from Century 21)
> Stockings ($4 from drug store)
> Ports 1961 flats ($50 from thrift store)
> 
> Scored the super discounted but mint condition dress at Century 21, at 85% off C21's (already discounted) original price. The dress retailed for $900 . I was able to get a few other dresses (alberta ferreti, more moschino, galliano and dolce gabbana , and even a marc jacobs evening gown) at a similar discount, but each the others all have (small) issues that I'm going to fix first before wearing and modeling here =).


 
Beautiful dress and color!  Great deals....


----------



## Sweetpea83

emilu-pretty dress!


----------



## fabchick1987

Love that color for a dress!! So cute


----------



## emilu

Thanks anne, kcf, sweetpea and fabchick.  I was surprised to find such good deals and had all but written off Century 21 as being too picked over / damaged. It's even more jewel toned IRL =)


----------



## annemerrick

Today is all about being warm.....

Free People hoodie sweater- $10 thrift
Frankie B jeans- $35 Dillard's outlet (not so cheap, but marked down from $200 something)


----------



## wis3ly

annemerrick said:


> Today is all about being warm.....
> 
> Free People hoodie sweater- $10 thrift
> Frankie B jeans- $35 Dillard's outlet (not so cheap, but marked down from $200 something)



I'm so jealous of how fabulously you pull off bell bottoms!


----------



## wis3ly

emilu said:


> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress ($36 from Century 21)
> Stockings ($4 from drug store)
> Ports 1961 flats ($50 from thrift store)
> 
> Scored the super discounted but mint condition dress at Century 21, at 85% off C21's (already discounted) original price.  The dress retailed for $900 .  I was able to get a few other dresses (alberta ferreti, more moschino, galliano and dolce gabbana , and even a marc jacobs evening gown)  at a similar discount, but each the others all have (small) issues that I'm going to fix first before wearing and modeling here =).



Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## annemerrick

wis3ly said:


> I'm so jealous of how fabulously you pull off bell bottoms!


 

Thanks sooooo.....much!!  I LOVE bell bottoms and currently have about 5 pairs of different types.


----------



## pro_princess

Read all 197 pages!! You all look great, and are my kind of shoppers! 

I've found that I am missing some staples in my wardrobe because the staples rarely go on sale--basic black shoes, or basic brown shoes too, basic gray/khaki/black/brown pants, etc! Anyone else find that to be the case? I just bought black Theory pants for $17 at a consignment shop, and olive (lined) cotton (but feels like microsuede) Tory Burch for $40. And those aren't my best deals by far....


----------



## kcf68

My New Year Resolution to post 2 pict on Friday.. I don't know how long it will last. 

My first outfit: Dress: Max Studio $6.99 1/2 off GW
Enzo strap shoes: Brand New (I think $4.99 GW.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

kcf68 -- I love the neckline on that dress!  We will hold you to your resolution


----------



## kcf68

My second outfit: 
Sweater: Forever 21 $21.00
Vanelli Leather boots $4.99 GW
Jeans: Nordies brand: ???


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Today is all about being warm.....
> 
> Free People hoodie sweater- $10 thrift
> Frankie B jeans- $35 Dillard's outlet (not so cheap, but marked down from $200 something)


 
Cute casual hoodie and jeans! I saw a Free People new orange sweater with tags regular priced at stor for $98.00  for $3.99 at GW today...


----------



## uhkiwi

kcf68 said:


> My New Year Resolution to post 2 pict on Friday.. I don't know how long it will last.
> 
> My first outfit: Dress: Max Studio $6.99 1/2 off GW
> Enzo strap shoes: Brand New (I think $4.99 GW.



love the dress on you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-such a comfy and cute outfit!
kcf-very cute outfits...amazing deals!


----------



## kcf68

Gotta go to lunch with the ladies tomorrow so I posting today. 
First Outfit:

Scarf $10.00 
Cargo Pants: JC Penney $10.00 with coupon
Old Navy shirt $1.99
Shooties Kohls 
Gucci Handbag: Thrift shop $16.99 Don't quote me on prices but close!


----------



## kcf68

Second Outfit! *(We need more People posting*)

Sweater: $4.99 GW
Necklace: $1.99
Leggings: Kmart $10.00
Boots:$6.99 Thrift shop (I love these cause they are real leather made in Italy)


----------



## annemerrick

kcf....I love the cargos, Gucci bag, and sweater (2nd pic).  Cute stuff!!!


----------



## annemerrick

And I'm back!!!!

Today:
Vince cashmere sweater- $3.99 (I can't really remember...but I think this is right!) Thrift
AG Legend jeans- $4 Genesis Women's Shelter
scarf- gift
LV clogs- NOT A BARGAIN!


----------



## kcf68

Cute Anne.  I kinda gave up cause no body else was posting.  I got a cute cute Free people sweater at SA yesterday $2.99 cause every clothing was half off.  I also got a cute Micheal Kors  shirt too.


----------



## annemerrick

^^I know the feeling!!!  I love it when you post though!  Take some pics and show me the goodies!!!!


----------



## scaredycat

Hi all..first time posting in this thread, but I have lurked and admired from afar.
Here's something from my Wear 7 Pieces in 2 weeks thread:







Top - Urban planet - $11
Tank - $6
Pants - $25
Boots (all leather!) - $25
Belt - $6
Speedy 25 bag- not a bargain


----------



## kcf68

^Welcome Scaredycat.  Lovely outfit... Nice bargains!!


----------



## kcf68

Okay since we have more posters with bargains. Here is my outfit:

Top: Sears Cowl neck: $8.99
My Kohls gray shoes
Silver unique cuff: SA $4.99
Chanel caviar handbag (Not a bargain) Had it for years
Silver necklace: $2.99 flea market.


----------



## annemerrick

Scaredycat...I followed your other thread...it was so fun!!  Your outfit is so cute.  I love the boots!

K


----------



## annemerrick

Kcf...look at you busting out the Chanel!! I love all the grey in that outfit...and the boots are great!


----------



## annemerrick

PS. Can anyone tell me how to upload pics from my bberry???


----------



## bluejinx

annemerrick said:


> PS. Can anyone tell me how to upload pics from my bberry???



With a computer? I email myself the pictures and then post. 

Right now minus a computer? Go into blavkberry world and download the free photobucket app. Then you just upload straight to photobucket and use the image code to place nice big photos in your post!


----------



## chantal1922

Hi! I guess I will join in too. I posted my outfit in the plus size thread but I will post here too since I love a bargain.




Blazer- Burlington Coat Factory $25
Top- NY&CO  $10
Jeggings- gifted
Boots- Walmart $24
Scarf- Burlington Coat Factory $4


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yay! We have posters ..im with Anne, I cannot figure out how to upload from my phone just yet, but lets see how it goes





Jeans Levi's -$13
Belt MK Leopard -$10
Top Michael Stars -$25 w giftcard
Shoes - leather slip on $7 thirft
Cardigan Zara $19


----------



## annemerrick

Holy smokes...it's a posting extravaganza!!!  Chantall....I am a huge fan of leopard print!  You look fabulous.  Luvsagreatdeal...loving it!!!


----------



## creighbaby

oops.


----------



## kcf68

Chantal, 
Looking very lovely and welcome to the Fabulous Bargain thread... Love the Leopard print too!!!


----------



## kcf68

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yay! We have posters ..im with Anne, I cannot figure out how to upload from my phone just yet, but lets see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans Levi's -$13
> Belt MK Leopard -$10
> Top Michael Stars -$25 w giftcard
> Shoes - leather slip on $7 thirft
> Cardigan Zara $19


 
Welcome and love this look!!  Cute!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chantal1922

Bump!









Cardi- Burlington Coat Factory $10
Tank- Forever 21 $3
Jeans- Burlington Coat Factory $16
Flats- Payless $15
Necklace- Burlington Coat Factory $6
Ring- Forever 21 $6
My beat up and beloved 2nd hand LV Speedy 25 $205


----------



## scaredycat

Thank you ladies for the welcome! This thread is so inspiring. I think this one qualifies as well. Sorry for the mess, we were in the middle of a move.






Top - $8
Tank - $6
Skirt - $15
Boots - $25


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Bump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Burlington Coat Factory $10
> Tank- Forever 21 $3
> Jeans- Burlington Coat Factory $16
> Flats- Payless $15
> Necklace- Burlington Coat Factory $6
> Ring- Forever 21 $6
> My beat up and beloved 2nd hand LV Speedy 25 $205


 
Love the Cardi!  Thinking of spring huh!!! Cute outfit and great prices!!


----------



## kcf68

scaredycat said:


> Thank you ladies for the welcome! This thread is so inspiring. I think this one qualifies as well. Sorry for the mess, we were in the middle of a move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top - $8
> Tank - $6
> Skirt - $15
> Boots - $25


 
Love the leopard shoes so cute.. Love your outfit!!


----------



## scaredycat

kcf68 said:


> Love the leopard shoes so cute.. Love your outfit!!


 
Haha thanks, but I grabbed the wrong link!
Oh well, this sort of qualifies too. Since this was also part of the 7 pieces challenge, I only changed the black belt and boots. (pic of which I did not grab lol).

Leopard shoes - $15! My fave shoes ever! I get compliments everywhere on this one.

Belt - well definitely not a bargain and probably my most expensive accessory ever (I dont wear jewelry) It was $150 about 6 years ago, but it does have bling so I guess its OK


----------



## scaredycat

Chantal...I love your bolero! Such a fun burst of color!


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I also love the bolero!  I love bright colors and prints!

Scaredycat...I really like the belt!  Sometimes it is worth the splurge for something really special like that!

OK...my outfit for today has a story (sort of)!  My best friend called me from Nordstroms Rack the other day to tell me about a gorgeous pair of Miu Miu boots that were on sale from $1200 to $79.99!  WHAT???!!!!!!  That is a crazy discount!  Problem...they were one size too big for me!  But for that kind of deal, I asked her to pick them up and I would make them work!  One insole later...and I am in business!!  If I look like sasquatch...please let me know!  SHe owed me $50...so my out of pocket expense was $30 plus tax for these gorgeous boots.  My husband then agreed to pay the $30 as my Vday gift...great gift...and he didn't have to spend the big bucks!

Gucci sweater- $7.00 Salvation Army
Splendid T-shirt- $5 Neiman Marcus (during their promotion where you could get $50 off any purchase)
jeggings- $35 Macy's (I think!)
Miu Miu boots- $79.99 Nordstrom Rack (excuse the awkward pic of the back of the boots...they were hard to photograph!)


----------



## kcf68

^Wow Anne, Crazy deal on the boots!  Those look fine on you.  Love the outfit...


----------



## bluejinx

Love the boots and the entire outfit anne!!!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf....it most certainly was a crazy deal!!!  

Thanks to both of you!!


----------



## annemerrick

Almost to page 200!!!  That is ALOT of bargain outfits ladies!


----------



## bluejinx

keep em comin ladies


----------



## kcf68

Anne,
I wanna see you style those leopard Celine pants.  Want to see that outfit!!!


----------



## scaredycat

Anne- I'm coveting your entire outfit. Love those boots and what a steal!
They're cheaper than my belt lol!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:


> Anne,
> I wanna see you style those leopard Celine pants. Want to see that outfit!!!


 
I cannot wait to wear them!  I have another pair of fabulous YSL leopard pants that are cut like jeans that I wear every now and again.  The Celine pants are cigarette pants...they hit right at the ankles.  I am thinking casual white t-shirt and flat black shoes of some sort!

Scaredycat...thank you!  I am loving the boots!!!


----------



## merekat703

Lapis dress: $1.00 
F21 belt: $3.00
Cynthia Rowley shoes: $16.00


----------



## kcf68

^Very pretty Merekat703.  Love the shoes and that dress for $1.00.  You go girl!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Cute Merekat!









Top-LOFT $5
Cami- Forever 21 $3
Pants- NY&CO $20
Shoes- LOFT $30
Necklace- Walmart $15
Pearl bracelets- Burlington Coat Factory $4
Bow bangle- H&M gifted
Ring- JC Penney $10


----------



## scaredycat

Merekat...stunner outfit! 
Chantal...you really rock that bright pink top  - love it!


----------



## merekat703

scaredycat said:


> Merekat...stunner outfit!
> !


 


kcf68 said:


> ^Very pretty Merekat703. Love the shoes and that dress for $1.00. You go girl!!!


 
Thanks! I love a deal!


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

White and Warren Cashmere cardi (which I embellished with sequin bee and beads)-$4.99
Plaid dress from Target:$10
Leather Belt:$2.99
Red Patent Delman Mary Janes: not 4.99, lol


----------



## kcf68

scaredycat said:


> Merekat...stunner outfit!
> Chantal...you really rock that bright pink top - love it!


 
Bright pink is beautiful color!!!


----------



## kcf68

ilovebuttahbags said:


> White and Warren Cashmere cardi (which I embellished with sequin bee and beads)-$4.99
> Plaid dress from Target:$10
> Leather Belt:$2.99
> Red Patent Delman Mary Janes: not 4.99, lol


 
Welcome and your outfit is very nicely put together.  Looks very nice on you...


----------



## annemerrick

Merekat...seriously...$1.00!!!!  I don't know how anyone shops full price when there are gorgeous bargains such as this to be found!!!!

Chantal...I love all of your bright colors and fashion jewelry.  I am a huge fan of "fun" jewelry and love that you include them in your outfit descriptions.


Ilovebuttahbags....how ingenious to add the bee to the sweater.  That is so cute....now I want to do the same thing!!  Where does one find a sequin bee????

Me today:
Clio leather jacket- $26 Buffalo Exchange (this is the leather jacket of my dreams...soft and comfy with the perfect fit!)
Turquoise t-shirt- $12 Target (not such a bargain...but a good color!)
COH white jeans- either $7 or $10 resale
shoes- $30 Target (Irecommend everyone run and buy a pair of these ASAP.  They are so comfy!)


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

annemerrick said:


> Ilovebuttahbags....how ingenious to add the bee to the sweater.  That is so cute....now I want to do the same thing!!  Where does one find a sequin bee????



Good old Ebay! I just searched for "vintage sequin bee applique". It took a while for the perfect one to pop up, but it was worth it at the end.


----------



## annemerrick

I am going to do that for sure!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf-cute outfits!!
anne-lovely as always..


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> Bump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Burlington Coat Factory $10
> Tank- Forever 21 $3
> Jeans- Burlington Coat Factory $16
> Flats- Payless $15
> Necklace- Burlington Coat Factory $6
> Ring- Forever 21 $6
> My beat up and beloved 2nd hand LV Speedy 25 $205





Super cute outfit..


----------



## merekat703

annemerrick said:


> Merekat...seriously...$1.00!!!! I don't know how anyone shops full price when there are gorgeous bargains such as this to be found!!!!
> 
> Me today:
> Clio leather jacket- $26 Buffalo Exchange (this is the leather jacket of my dreams...soft and comfy with the perfect fit!)
> Turquoise t-shirt- $12 Target (not such a bargain...but a good color!)
> COH white jeans- either $7 or $10 resale
> shoes- $30 Target (Irecommend everyone run and buy a pair of these ASAP. They are so comfy!)


 

Thanks! I was super excited to find it in the Dollar bin at my local Consignment shop! She gets people who donate alot and she just dumps some in the dollar bin!
I love those shoes! Ill have to visit Target!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Merekat...seriously...$1.00!!!! I don't know how anyone shops full price when there are gorgeous bargains such as this to be found!!!!
> 
> Chantal...I love all of your bright colors and fashion jewelry. I am a huge fan of "fun" jewelry and love that you include them in your outfit descriptions.
> 
> 
> Ilovebuttahbags....how ingenious to add the bee to the sweater. That is so cute....now I want to do the same thing!! Where does one find a sequin bee????
> 
> Me today:
> Clio leather jacket- $26 Buffalo Exchange (this is the leather jacket of my dreams...soft and comfy with the perfect fit!)
> Turquoise t-shirt- $12 Target (not such a bargain...but a good color!)
> COH white jeans- either $7 or $10 resale
> shoes- $30 Target (Irecommend everyone run and buy a pair of these ASAP. They are so comfy!)


 
Those are super cute shoes Anne.   I don't wear too many high heels just wedges because I have little kids and I can't don't want to drop them .  I'll have to check them out and see if  I can walk in them.   I love your outfits as always...


----------



## annemerrick

200 pages and 3000 posts!!!  Crazy!!!

kcf...seriously...these shoes are so comfortable. They are going to be my everyday black shoe for Spring/Summer.


----------



## kcf68

Yeah you may have to create a new thread: Fabulous Outfit...Fabulous Price!  When do the Mods start new threads???


----------



## scaredycat

Anne...I'm so bummed I can't get those Target Shoes..why oh why am I on a year long ban from clothes and shoes!


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi-LOFT $40
Dress- Forever 21 $22.80
Tights- Payless $6
Necklace- World Market $8
Belt- Nine West $10
Ring- JC Penney $10
Shoes- Payless $9


----------



## annemerrick

Scardycat....WHAT???!!!!  A year long ban.  Let's not be rash here!!!  That is crazy talk!

Chantal...I am head over heels in love with that dress.  When F21 does it right...they do it REALLY RIGHT!!  Did you get it recently???


----------



## chantal1922

^^Yep I bought it this weekend.


----------



## scaredycat

Anne...yep, over 10 more months to go, I started on Dec. 25 2010, so on Canadian Boxing Day, I will go crazeeee!!! Actually I can buy bags and accessories, so I'm building up my bag collection. I'm shopping in my closet, that's for sure.

Chantal...F21 has some gems when you can dig through their stuff..and you certainly found one!


----------



## beggarbaby

Sorry, didn't get a closeup. I'm a newb at shooting outfits. This is a crop of a larger pic. I liked the tree, so I left it. 

Tulle dress, $35
Modcloth belt, $15
Tulle jacket, $38


----------



## bluejinx

^love the red and blue


----------



## annemerrick

Scaredycat...you are a braver woman than I!  Although...it would be so good for me to take a break from my thrifting ways....but it is a hard addcition to break!  

Chantal...I am off to look at the F21 website for the dress!  So cute!

Beggarbaby...I also like the tree.  Outfit looks great, as well!  Thanks for posting!  I am glad to see this thread in full swing again!

For today:
DVF blouse- @$2.00 thrift
Kate McHale khakis- $19 Buffalo Exchange (bought in trade...no $$ spent)
Lee Angel earrings- $11 Buffalo Exchange
bracelet- $16 (little jewelry shop in breckenridge, CO.)
Steve Madden shoes- $20 Dillard's outlet (this is the most comfortable pair of heels I have EVER worn!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi-LOFT $40
> Dress- Forever 21 $22.80
> Tights- Payless $6
> Necklace- World Market $8
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Ring- JC Penney $10
> Shoes- Payless $9



Super cute outfit..


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-love that outfit..and that bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

merekat703 said:


> Lapis dress: $1.00
> F21 belt: $3.00
> Cynthia Rowley shoes: $16.00




Wow...amazing deals!!


----------



## chantal1922

I originally planed to wear another outfit today but my outfit didn't go as planned.  I threw on the first thing I could think of this morning since I was rushing.




Cardi- Banana Republic $8
Cami- NY&CO $8
Skirt- $5
Tights- Payless $6
Flats- Walmart $10
Pearl Necklace- Walmart $15
Belt- NY&CO $10


----------



## emilu

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi-LOFT $40
> Dress- Forever 21 $22.80
> Tights- Payless $6
> Necklace- World Market $8
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Ring- JC Penney $10
> Shoes- Payless $9


 
Chantal, i love this dress on you!  great fun colors!


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> I originally planed to wear another outfit today but my outfit didn't go as planned. I threw on the first thing I could think of this morning since I was rushing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Banana Republic $8
> Cami- NY&CO $8
> Skirt- $5
> Tights- Payless $6
> Flats- Walmart $10
> Pearl Necklace- Walmart $15
> Belt- NY&CO $10


 
Love this outfit!  You love the bright colors like me.  BTW have you seen some of the cute shoes at Payless...


----------



## kcf68

Outfit today is 
Steinmart sweater $10.00
AT Loft pants $7.99 or less
Celine handbag: Not a bargain
Shoes: Hush puppies $4.99 SA
Necklace: Garage sale $1.00 
Also not pictured Glass cuff $4.99 Import place


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I sure have seen the cute shoes at Payless. Every time I visit the site I see another pair I want!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> I originally planed to wear another outfit today but my outfit didn't go as planned.  I threw on the first thing I could think of this morning since I was rushing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Banana Republic $8
> Cami- NY&CO $8
> Skirt- $5
> Tights- Payless $6
> Flats- Walmart $10
> Pearl Necklace- Walmart $15
> Belt- NY&CO $10



Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> Outfit today is
> Steinmart sweater $10.00
> AT Loft pants $7.99 or less
> Celine handbag: Not a bargain
> Shoes: Hush puppies $4.99 SA
> Necklace: Garage sale $1.00
> Also not pictured Glass cuff $4.99 Import place



Love that color of that wrap..


----------



## scaredycat

chantal1922 said:


> I originally planed to wear another outfit today but my outfit didn't go as planned. I threw on the first thing I could think of this morning since I was rushing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Banana Republic $8
> Cami- NY&CO $8
> Skirt- $5
> Tights- Payless $6
> Flats- Walmart $10
> Pearl Necklace- Walmart $15
> Belt- NY&CO $10


 
Those quickie outfits usually work out the best. Love that shade of blue!


----------



## scaredycat

kcf68 said:


> Outfit today is
> Steinmart sweater $10.00
> AT Loft pants $7.99 or less
> Celine handbag: Not a bargain
> Shoes: Hush puppies $4.99 SA
> Necklace: Garage sale $1.00
> Also not pictured Glass cuff $4.99 Import place


 
Cute outfit KC!


----------



## scaredycat

Channeling my wild side today. I bought the clutch last night at BCBG. I thought it was a steal from $190 down to $68. I love the studs on it and the pebbled leather is so smooshy!

Jeans - Urban Behavior - $25
Green Top - Local boutique - $19
Faux fur vest - Joe Fresh (Supermarket Brand - kids' section lol) - $16
Leather Boots - $25
Clutch - BCBG - $68


----------



## kcf68

scaredycat said:


> Channeling my wild side today. I bought the clutch last night at BCBG. I thought it was a steal from $190 down to $68. I love the studs on it and the pebbled leather is so smooshy!
> 
> Jeans - Urban Behavior - $25
> Green Top - Local boutique - $19
> Faux fur vest - Joe Fresh (Supermarket Brand - kids' section lol) - $16
> Leather Boots - $25
> Clutch - BCBG - $68


 

Love your outfit and that clutch is to die for....


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I love the POP of color!!

kcf....your outfit is darling and comfy looking!  

Scaredycat....those boots were an insane deal for $25!  What a great purchase!


----------



## scaredycat

kcf...thanks! I'm going to be wear this clutch for a while..I just discovered it's really a bag style I love.

Anne...I know! They were originally $225. I did not even pay attention to the material, I thought they were cute and comfy and a fun grey color.  I almost walked away until the Sales Assistant pointed out that they were all-leather. Shoe Warehouse (in Canada) is the best. I have gotten some insanely priced boots there.


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies! Today's outfit.








Tunic- Macy's $30
Leggings- NY&CO $10
Heels- Payless $9
Pearl Necklace and Bracelet set- Walmart.com $35
Ring- gifted


----------



## LoveLouboutins

You girls look fabulous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks ladies! Today's outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic- Macy's $30
> Leggings- NY&CO $10
> Heels- Payless $9
> Pearl Necklace and Bracelet set- Walmart.com $35
> Ring- gifted


 
Just Fabulous Girl and the ring is beautiful!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Friday!









Top- $10
Jeggings- Sears $15
Heels- Payless $9
Ring- Avenue $5
Necklace- gifted


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal....I LOVE that ring!!!  That is some serious blingy-bling!!!  I will post an outfit soon...I did make a few good purchases today:

Alice&Olivia strapless blouse for $2.50
Henry Generation jeans- $6.25
Gorgeous silk embroidered tunic- $5

I will have to wear something and take a pic!!!


----------



## Alice Blue

Hello! I'm new to Purse Forum, but I'm quickly becoming addicted, LOL! 

I love this thread - I'm crazy about clothes, but I love bargains even more. My friends don't really get that, so this is the perfect place!! So many amazing finds, and some seriously great outfits - too cool! 

I hope it's okay to add one of my own 

By way of background, I work in an office and I'm 4.5 mo pregnant. This is the kind of thing I wear to work. Apart from pants, for now I refuse to step foot in a maternity store - and why, then there are great deals to be found elsewhere.

dress: Tocca ($11) - just got it, love it!
shoes: Ferragamo ($24)
necklace: Banana Republic ($14)
jacket: Joe ($12)


----------



## uhkiwi

*Alice Blue*, welcome! you look FAB!!!


----------



## scaredycat

Alice Blue - :welcome2:
Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## chantal1922

Welcome Alice Blue!


----------



## Alice Blue

Thanks everyone!! I'm excited to be here!


----------



## annemerrick

Alice....WELCOME!!!!  I read about your bargain dress in the other thread and am so glad to see you modeling it here!!!  It looks great...and I love the way that you mixed patterns with the jacket!

For today for me:
LaRok blouse- FREE!!!!
A&G jeans- $4 thrift
Elizabeth&James "Send" wedges- $79 EBay (NOT A BARGAIN...but I LOVE them!)

Yesterdays outfit (a day at the park with my kiddos)
Theory tank- $2 thrift (totally guessing...but I think this is what I paid)
Juicy wrap/top- $3.99 thrift
A&G white jeans- $11 Off Saks
TOMS- Not a Bargain!


----------



## kcf68

Alice Blue said:


> Hello! I'm new to Purse Forum, but I'm quickly becoming addicted, LOL!
> 
> I love this thread - I'm crazy about clothes, but I love bargains even more. My friends don't really get that, so this is the perfect place!! So many amazing finds, and some seriously great outfits - too cool!
> 
> I hope it's okay to add one of my own
> 
> By way of background, I work in an office and I'm 4.5 mo pregnant. This is the kind of thing I wear to work. Apart from pants, for now I refuse to step foot in a maternity store - and why, then there are great deals to be found elsewhere.
> 
> dress: Tocca ($11) - just got it, love it!
> shoes: Ferragamo ($24)
> necklace: Banana Republic ($14)
> jacket: Joe ($12)


 
Nice and welcome again!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Alice....WELCOME!!!! I read about your bargain dress in the other thread and am so glad to see you modeling it here!!! It looks great...and I love the way that you mixed patterns with the jacket!
> 
> For today for me:
> LaRok blouse- FREE!!!!
> A&G jeans- $4 thrift
> Elizabeth&James "Send" wedges- $79 EBay (NOT A BARGAIN...but I LOVE them!)
> 
> Yesterdays outfit (a day at the park with my kiddos)
> Theory tank- $2 thrift (totally guessing...but I think this is what I paid)
> Juicy wrap/top- $3.99 thrift
> A&G white jeans- $11 Off Saks
> TOMS- Not a Bargain!


 
Love the shoes and shirts!  Cute...Anne..


----------



## Alice Blue

annemerrick said:


> Alice....WELCOME!!!!  I read about your bargain dress in the other thread and am so glad to see you modeling it here!!!  It looks great...and I love the way that you mixed patterns with the jacket!
> 
> For today for me:
> LaRok blouse- FREE!!!!
> A&G jeans- $4 thrift
> Elizabeth&James "Send" wedges- $79 EBay (NOT A BARGAIN...but I LOVE them!)
> 
> Yesterdays outfit (a day at the park with my kiddos)
> Theory tank- $2 thrift (totally guessing...but I think this is what I paid)
> Juicy wrap/top- $3.99 thrift
> A&G white jeans- $11 Off Saks
> TOMS- Not a Bargain!




Thanks Anne! I was excited to find these threads. 

LOOOVE the wedges, and I think they're still a pretty good deal. I wish I was more of an eBayer...


----------



## chantal1922

annemerrick said:


> Alice....WELCOME!!!!  I read about your bargain dress in the other thread and am so glad to see you modeling it here!!!  It looks great...and I love the way that you mixed patterns with the jacket!
> 
> For today for me:
> LaRok blouse- FREE!!!!
> A&G jeans- $4 thrift
> Elizabeth&James "Send" wedges- $79 EBay (NOT A BARGAIN...but I LOVE them!)
> 
> Yesterdays outfit (a day at the park with my kiddos)
> Theory tank- $2 thrift (totally guessing...but I think this is what I paid)
> Juicy wrap/top- $3.99 thrift
> A&G white jeans- $11 Off Saks
> TOMS- Not a Bargain!


cute!


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- LOFT $40
Cami- Forever 21 $3
Skirt- Old Navy $6
Tights- Target $5
Flats- Payless $15
Ring-Forever 21 $4
Belt- Nine West $10


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies for the compliments!  Chantal...as always...love the POP of color!!  I am the complete opposite of you today....a study in neutrals!

Gray cashmere sweater- $.50 Boy Scout sale
Love Quotes scarf- $.50 Boy Scout sale
TR jeans- paid full price-NOT A BARGAIN!!!  Although I have worn them so many times they might be my most loved piece of clothing!
Boots- Christmas gift


----------



## annemerrick

Man...that picture sucks!  No details whatsoever!!  I tried to figure out how to turn the flash off on my camera...but NO LUCK!!  Sorry!


----------



## kcf68

^I hate to say this Anne but you might try to ask your son!  My friend can't figure out her electronics and her 9 year old son is a wiz bang and is always saying "geesh this is so easy".  I think our children live in the age of electronics that things like that come easy..  Love your outfit.  Great purchases...


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- LOFT $40
> Cami- Forever 21 $3
> Skirt- Old Navy $6
> Tights- Target $5
> Flats- Payless $15
> Ring-Forever 21 $4
> Belt- Nine West $10


 
Love the pop of yellow!  Spring is in the air!


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- JCP $10
Tank- gifted
Skirt- Kmart.com $3
Tights- Target $5
Boots- Walmart.com $34
Belt- Ann Klein $10
Pearl Necklace- Walmart.com $15


----------



## Alice Blue

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- JCP $10
> Tank- gifted
> Skirt- Kmart.com $3
> Tights- Target $5
> Boots- Walmart.com $34
> Belt- Ann Klein $10
> Pearl Necklace- Walmart.com $15




Love your colour palette!! That raspberry cardi is the perfect colour accent for black and grey. And I'm loving all your belts -- don't know why so many people are afraid to wear belts, they're awesome.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf...not a bad idea!!  I do ask my son many times how to master various electronic items...I am a bit afraid with the camera as it is a very expensive one and I don't want him to screw it up by mistake!!!  I am going to further investigate online!

Chantal...love the boots and the skirt!

For today:
Nicholas K shirt- $23 Buffalo Exchange (used store credit).  I am in love with the blousiness/swinginess of this top....it is like a giant tent!  Hopefully doesn't make me look HUGE!!
Express crop pants- $30 (they were $49, but used a coupon)
Jimmy Choo shoes- $35 Buffalo Exchange
Cuff bracelet- $17 Buffalo Exchange (used store credit)


----------



## Alice Blue

annemerrick said:


> kcf...not a bad idea!!  I do ask my son many times how to master various electronic items...I am a bit afraid with the camera as it is a very expensive one and I don't want him to screw it up by mistake!!!  I am going to further investigate online!
> 
> Chantal...love the boots and the skirt!
> 
> For today:
> Nicholas K shirt- $23 Buffalo Exchange (used store credit).  I am in love with the blousiness/swinginess of this top....it is like a giant tent!  Hopefully doesn't make me look HUGE!!
> Express crop pants- $30 (they were $49, but used a coupon)
> Jimmy Choo shoes- $35 Buffalo Exchange
> Cuff bracelet- $17 Buffalo Exchange (used store credit)




Ooooh, wish you had a close-up of those shoes - they look gorgeous! Are they kitten heels? I'm obsessed with kitten heels right now.


----------



## annemerrick

Ask and you shall receive!  Not kitten heels...but flats!


----------



## Alice Blue

annemerrick said:


> Ask and you shall receive!  Not kitten heels...but flats!



Drool! Seriously ... those are some beautiful shoes. What an amazing deal!!


----------



## girliceclimber

annemerrick said:


> kcf...not a bad idea!!  I do ask my son many times how to master various electronic items...I am a bit afraid with the camera as it is a very expensive one and I don't want him to screw it up by mistake!!!  I am going to further investigate online!
> 
> Chantal...love the boots and the skirt!
> 
> For today:
> Nicholas K shirt- $23 Buffalo Exchange (used store credit).  I am in love with the blousiness/swinginess of this top....it is like a giant tent!  Hopefully doesn't make me look HUGE!!
> Express crop pants- $30 (they were $49, but used a coupon)
> Jimmy Choo shoes- $35 Buffalo Exchange
> Cuff bracelet- $17 Buffalo Exchange (used store credit)



Love this outfit -- so simple but you really play with the volumes with the shirt + pants combo.


----------



## annemerrick

girliceclimber said:


> Love this outfit -- so simple but you really play with the volumes with the shirt + pants combo.


 

Thanks so much...that is also what I like about it!  When I bought the top...I knew exactly what bottom was called for.  It took me a little bit to track down the perfect pair of pants...but it all worked out!


----------



## chantal1922

Jacket-$7
Cami- LOFT $?
Pants- NY&CO $20
Necklace- Forever 21 $4
Purple Bangles- gifted
Black bangles- $5 or less
Shoes- Payless $9


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I love the purple satin mini-jacket!!  Too cute!!

OK...after messing around with my camera and finally finding a way to take a picture without a flash....it took a bad pic!  I am back with my flashy pics...but this time decided to take a photo of the sweater alone so that yo could see the details.

"Hand-knotted" sweater- $3.50 Salvation Army
silk cami- FREE
TR jeans- Full price
charm necklace- $9.50 Buffalo Exchange (the heart charm is actually jade, gold, and diamonds.  There is also a James Avery charm, so this was quite a good deal!)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cute outfits ladies ...
Chantal pretty Cami


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute outfits..love that charm necklace!


----------



## Alice Blue

annemerrick said:


> Chantal...I love the purple satin mini-jacket!!  Too cute!!
> 
> OK...after messing around with my camera and finally finding a way to take a picture without a flash....it took a bad pic!  I am back with my flashy pics...but this time decided to take a photo of the sweater alone so that yo could see the details.
> 
> "Hand-knotted" sweater- $3.50 Salvation Army
> silk cami- FREE
> TR jeans- Full price
> charm necklace- $9.50 Buffalo Exchange (the heart charm is actually jade, gold, and diamonds.  There is also a James Avery charm, so this was quite a good deal!)



The sweater looks even cuter on!! I'm definitely lusting over it, LOL!


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- NY&CO $?
Cami- Liz Claiborne (Goodwill) $2
Skirt- $5
Tights- Target $5
Belt- Kohl's $2
Necklace-$8
Shoes-$8


----------



## Alice Blue

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- NY&CO $?
> Cami- Liz Claiborne (Goodwill) $2
> Skirt- $5
> Tights- Target $5
> Belt- Kohl's $2
> Necklace-$8
> Shoes-$8




That's a very Chanel-esque cardi ... lovely!


----------



## kcf68

Hello Ladies, Nothing spectacular!
Sweater: Mango $1.99 SA
Pants: Nordstrom brand 
Boots: $6.99 
Belt: Target real leather $??

My son wanted to get into action too. Gap kids top and bottom..


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- NY&CO $?
> Cami- Liz Claiborne (Goodwill) $2
> Skirt- $5
> Tights- Target $5
> Belt- Kohl's $2
> Necklace-$8
> Shoes-$8


 
Belt and shoes are cute cute cute!!! Love your outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal-lovely outfit!
kcf-super cute..haha your son looks good too!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!








Cardi- NY&CO $20
White cami- $?
Purple Cami- NY&CO $20
Pants- JCP $18
Shoes- Payless $9
Ring- Sears $8


----------



## Alice Blue

Pic of some recent finds:

Rachel Pally wrap top $5.50
silk cami $10
pants (maternity) $30 - not a bargain, but a necessity 
Bloch flats $18
bracelets $12


----------



## authenticplease

Everyone looks so wonderful!

chantal.....I must say that I love the way you pull an outfit together  This is my favorite, great dress find!!


chantal1922 said:


> Cardi-LOFT $40
> Dress- Forever 21 $22.80
> Tights- Payless $6
> Necklace- World Market $8
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Ring- JC Penney $10
> Shoes- Payless $9


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- Kmart $4
Tank- gifted
Jeans- $16
Flats- $10
bangle- gifted


----------



## kcf68

^love the outfit! Looking good...


----------



## kcf68

Alice Blue said:


> Pic of some recent finds:
> 
> Rachel Pally wrap top $5.50
> silk cami $10
> pants (maternity) $30 - not a bargain, but a necessity
> Bloch flats $18
> bracelets $12


 
Love your wrap top and outfit...


----------



## annemerrick

kcf...I really like that outfit.  It looks pulled together yet comfotable all at the same time.  Your son looks like a superhero....tell him I said so (he should like that!)!

Alice...I am in love with those shoes.  They are so cute!  Also...while maternity pants are definitely a necessity...you don't look like you need them!  How far along are you?

Chantal...I love all of your outfits, but the leopard is my favorite.  I am a HUGE fan of leopard print and cannot wait to bust out my leopard print cigarette pants as soon as it is warm enough!

For today:
"Halogen" black t-shirt- $2 thrift
Banana Republic pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange (used trade credit)
Target "Pilar" wedges- $29.99 PAID FULL PRICE!
leopard scarf- gift


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

H&M Dress - $10
Forever21 Military Styled Cropped Blazer - $10
Steve Madden Lace-Up Boots - $30


----------



## annemerrick

*love this so much!!!!!*^^^^^


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> kcf...I really like that outfit. It looks pulled together yet comfotable all at the same time. Your son looks like a superhero....tell him I said so (he should like that!)!
> 
> Alice...I am in love with those shoes. They are so cute! Also...while maternity pants are definitely a necessity...you don't look like you need them! How far along are you?
> 
> Chantal...I love all of your outfits, but the leopard is my favorite. I am a HUGE fan of leopard print and cannot wait to bust out my leopard print cigarette pants as soon as it is warm enough!
> 
> For today:
> "Halogen" black t-shirt- $2 thrift
> Banana Republic pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange (used trade credit)
> Target "Pilar" wedges- $29.99 PAID FULL PRICE!
> leopard scarf- gift


 
Anne. 
Love your outfit (nice and comfy) .  I tried on the Target shoes and they are really cute but alas to high for me.  Got some low wedges though... Love all your finds...


----------



## kcf68

swtlustfulkiss said:


> H&M Dress - $10
> Forever21 Military Styled Cropped Blazer - $10
> Steve Madden Lace-Up Boots - $30


 
Welcome and love the this outfit on you.  Fits you wonderfully...


----------



## Alice Blue

swtlustfulkiss said:


> H&M Dress - $10
> Forever21 Military Styled Cropped Blazer - $10
> Steve Madden Lace-Up Boots - $30



Love the outfit! perfect dress/bootie combo


----------



## chantal1922

Top- NY&CO $10
Skirt- Kmart.com $4
Scarf- BCF $4
Tights- Target $5
Shoes- Payless $10
Belt- NY&CO $10


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...you look too cute everyday!!!!

Today I am wearing:

shirt- $2.00 thrift (pretty sure this was the cost...but I may not be exact!)
BIYA embroidered jeans- $8/$9 Buffalo Exchange
Gucci tote- $25 Thrift (this is VERY beaten up...not sure if I should have bought it!)


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Chantal you always look so fab.


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Chantal...you look too cute everyday!!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> 
> shirt- $2.00 thrift (pretty sure this was the cost...but I may not be exact!)
> BIYA embroidered jeans- $8/$9 Buffalo Exchange
> Gucci tote- $25 Thrift (this is VERY beaten up...not sure if I should have bought it!)


 

Wow Anne those a some funky pants!  Cool!  Hey it is a cute bag.  It is nice to have a tote...


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chantal1922

Top- NY&CO $?
Tank- Forever 21 $3
Pants- JCP $18
Necklace- World Market $8
Shoes- Payless $9


----------



## kcf68

Hi Ladies!!
Here is my contribution: I bought this vest and didn't realize it was lambswool and wash it on gentle in the washing machine. It turned out fine..

Free People Vest: $5.99 1/2 off at SA
Pants: Jc Penney Cargo. (Love these)
Shoes: Patent Leather flats (Not a bargain)


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute


----------



## Alice Blue

kcf68 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Here is my contribution: I bought this vest and didn't realize it was lambswool and wash it on gentle in the washing machine. It turned out fine..
> 
> Free People Vest: $5.99 1/2 off at SA
> Pants: Jc Penney Cargo. (Love these)
> Shoes: Patent Leather flats (Not a bargain)



The vest is super cute! And I know you said they were not a bargain ... but those shoes are pretty fierce!


----------



## chantal1922

Tonight's outfit








Top- Sears $3
Leggings- NY&CO $10
Boots- Walmart.com $24
Pearl Necklace and Bracelet set- Walmart.com $35
Ring- Forever 21 $5
Clutch- Goodwill $3


----------



## kcf68

^Chantal love all your outfits... very flattering on you!!


----------



## kcf68

Alice Blue said:


> The vest is super cute! And I know you said they were not a bargain ... but those shoes are pretty fierce!


 

Thank you Alice Blue,  I love my shoes too...


----------



## chantal1922

Bump





Sweater- NY&CO $20
Cami- ?
Pants- Sears $20
Flats- Payless $14
Scarf- Walmart $2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics..everyone looks great!


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I love how you ALWAYS have a pop of color!

kcf...love the vest!  It is super cute!!

Today:
white t-shirt- Cheap-thrift....I can't remember exactly
skinny jeans- $2 thrift
H&M scarf- $14 H&M
Vince Camuto boots- $44 Macy's (I waited for these to go on sale ALL season.  Marked down from $169)


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I love that scarf!


----------



## annemerrick

^^Thank you!  Me too!!  Here is another picture!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Chantal...I love how you ALWAYS have a pop of color!
> 
> kcf...love the vest! It is super cute!!
> 
> Today:
> white t-shirt- Cheap-thrift....I can't remember exactly
> skinny jeans- $2 thrift
> H&M scarf- $14 H&M
> Vince Camuto boots- $44 Macy's (I waited for these to go on sale ALL season. Marked down from $169)


 
Cute boots and I know how to stalk something I want like no body's business.  I love that scarf..  H & M has cute things so does Forever 21 especially assesories??Sp  ..


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater- NY&CO $20
> Cami- ?
> Pants- Sears $20
> Flats- Payless $14
> Scarf- Walmart $2


 
cute Chantal...


----------



## chantal1922

Jean Blazer- gifted
Top- $2.40
Skirt- Old Navy $6
Belt- Nine West $10
Tights- Target $5
Flats- $10 Ring- $6


----------



## shikki

Chantal LOVE your ring! Did you mind sharing where you got it?


----------



## chantal1922

^^ It is buy Ecko Red. I got it at Burlington Coat Factory.


----------



## uhkiwi

chantal your ON skirt is too cute! perfect for spring


----------



## bluejinx

Omg!! Those camuto boots for 44.00 might be my fav shoes I've seen you in EVER!!!! Awesome anne!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-loving that latest outfit!


----------



## chantal1922

Blazer-$10
Top- LOFT $10
Pants- NY&CO $20
Shoes- LOFT $30
Necklace- NY&CO $15


----------



## kcf68

Chantal, 
Love your outfit today... I luv that gorgeous necklace!!!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 and sweetpea....thank you!!!

Chantal...as always...great outfit!!


----------



## kcf68

Ok Ms. Anne,  
Since you are on a ban for 40 days, we want to see you shop out of your never ending closet .  We want to see some outfits and handbags!!!   Please!!!


----------



## Alice Blue

kcf68 said:


> Ok Ms. Anne,
> Since you are on a ban for 40 days, we want to see you shop out of your never ending closet .  We want to see some outfits and handbags!!!   Please!!!




I second that!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^sounds like a great plan to me!!  The point of the next 40 days is to ENJOY WHAT I HAVE (oh...and leave some good stuff at the thrift stores for others!!).  Tomorrow I will bust out a cute outfit for you all!!


----------



## annemerrick

And today marked day 2...no thrifting!  It is amazing how much relaxing one can do when you are not running into every second hand shop you drive by!


----------



## kcf68

Hee Hee Hee!!! Good luck girl!  I could not do it... But I only limit myself to once a week if that....With the weather getting nicer.  Little man wants to go and play in the parks... Garage sales....


----------



## kcf68

Today outfit is just comfortable:

Sweater: Nordstroms $15.99 So Soft
Scarf: Present from friend
Shoes: New Desselman kitten heels: $4.99 GW Made in Italy...
Jeans: Tommy Hilfiger: Macys ?? 

Since I kinda look chunky in the picture, I'm not going to blow it up.


----------



## annemerrick

I LOVE those shoes!!!  Great outfit!  Also like the scarf!

Today I am wearing:
silk shirt- $7 thrift
Joe's jeans- $26 Buffalo Exchange (these really need to be hemmed about an inch!)
Aldo Forwood wedges- $81 Aldo.com NOT A BARGAIN!!!
bird necklace- under $5 Forever21


----------



## kcf68

^Those are some serious shoes Anne!  Love your outfit...


----------



## shikki

Thank You Chantal!

Anne, LOVe those wedges and top hiw(un)comfortsble are they?


----------



## annemerrick

^^^pretty uncomfortable!  I would give them a 5 on a scale of 1-10.  I have been wearing them all day and my feet are not in terrible pain...but I did just kick them off!!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies.
Cool shoes Anne









Scarf- Walmart $5
Top- Target $6
Skirt- Kmart $3
Tights- Payless $6
Belt- Ann Klein $10
Flats- Payless $15
Ring- Forever 21 $5


----------



## chantal1922

Friday Night outfit








Shrug- gifted
Dress- Target $20
Shoes- $6
Bangles- H&M $8


----------



## shikki

annemerrick said:


> ^^^pretty uncomfortable!  I would give them a 5 on a scale of 1-10.  I have been wearing them all day and my feet are not in terrible pain...but I did just kick them off!!



So I can cross them off my list...I only do pain for my TDF shoes! Too bad they were cute!


----------



## Alice Blue

kcf68 said:


> Today outfit is just comfortable:
> 
> Sweater: Nordstroms $15.99 So Soft
> Scarf: Present from friend
> Shoes: New Desselman kitten heels: $4.99 GW Made in Italy...
> Jeans: Tommy Hilfiger: Macys ??
> 
> Since I kinda look chunky in the picture, I'm not going to blow it up.



Killer shoes again!! I have a feeling I could have a lot of fun in your shoe closet, LOL!

And I love all the soft neutrals!


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I like both outfits!  The Friday night outfit is very cute!

Today I am wearing:
Target GO International wrap sweater- $cheap thrift (I believe it was under $3, but I cannot remember for the life of me!!)
Seven bell bottoms- $30 Buffalo Exchange
Dr. Scholl's shoes- $6.50 Salvation Army


----------



## kcf68

Love your outfit Anne, but I was thinking?? (I know it is dangerous when I think) Do you have to wear those comfortable Dr. Scholls after those sky uncomfortable shoes???


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Actually, I would have preferred to wear heels, but these jeans are not long enough!!  To wear heels with my jeans, the inseam has to be 36", and will bell bottoms, I think they need to cover the foot, otherwise the bell looks awkward (just IMO  )  Although I have to admit that I LOVE Dr. Scholl's and actually I think I need a pair in navy!


----------



## chantal1922

Cute outfit Anne!


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi-LOFT $40
Dress- Walmart $13
Belt- Kohl's $2
Shoes- Steve Madden via Goodwill $8
Necklace- NY&CO $15


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-what a cute yellow top...love it!
chantal-very cute dress...love how the red belt makes your outfit pop!


----------



## Alice Blue

chantal - love the red/polka dots combo ... one of my faves!


----------



## shikki

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi-LOFT $40
> Dress- Walmart $13
> Belt- Kohl's $2
> Shoes- Steve Madden via Goodwill $8
> Necklace- NY&CO $15



Cute! Love polka does!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!








Cardi- JCP $10
Top- Sears $3
Pants- Sears $20 or less
Shoes- Payless $9
Ring- Forever 21 $6


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...those pants are very flattering!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks. I have not worn them in forever. I found them hiding in my closet.


----------



## chantal1922

Top- Sears $4
Jeggings- gifted
Flats- $10
Urban Expressions Bag- $35


----------



## kcf68

^So Cute Chantal!!  Love this outfit.  Been a little busy will post soon..


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks. Last night's outfit












Cardi- Sears $6
Top- Sears $13
Leggings- Macy's $4
Boots- Walmart $24
Bangles- $5 or less
Necklace- World Market $8
Bag- Urban Expressions $35


----------



## bluejinx

^luv that!!


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I really like both of the last two tops that you posted!

Today I am wearing:
Missoni shirt- $28 Buffalo Exchange
PUR denim jeans- either $17 or $8.50 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## kcf68

Nice Anne!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks kcf!  One of the teachers at school told me, "The seventies called and want their clothes back!!!"  It was a proud moment for me!!

Today:
yellow sweater- Target Go International bought at thrift store
Theory green maxi dress- $.25 Boy Scout sale
Red metallic shoes- $6.99 DD's discounts


----------



## kcf68

Hee Hee, my husband always says that with my Puccisque prints or elephant sleeves.


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies! Anne I love those colors.









Blazer- $25
Tunic- Macy's $6
Leggings- Target- $6
Belt- Nine West $10
Shoes- Payless $9
Ring- JCP $10
Bag- Ann Klein $80


----------



## Alice Blue

^^ love the blazer with the rolled up sleeves! such a cool look!


----------



## HauteMama

chantal1922: I love your style. And I stopped to look twice at the bag in your last post - AK has really stepped up her game recently! You look great!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...looking good!!  Thanks for the compliment on the colorful outfit!  It was a ahppy outfit to wear!

Today I am wearing:

Express shirt- $1.00 thrift
silk palazzo panta- $8 Buffalo Exchange
Fendi shoes- @ $50 secondhand in Hong Kong


----------



## annemerrick

P.S.  Chantal...how do you make your pics so big???


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

i love this thread so much!! you all inspire me 

i went and got my hair cut last night and then decided to stop off at goodwill...i found a black coach belt for $3.99 and nice brown levi's belt for $1.99, a really cute chunky red bracelet for $3.99. i had no luck with clothes...i really wanted some funky tops or skirts...everything i found was either way too big or way too small. but the search will continue at a later date.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Great Finds!



annemerrick said:


> P.S.  Chantal...how do you make your pics so big???


Ha you are the second person to ask me. TBH I have no idea lol. I just upload my pics on photo bucket or image shack and paste the direct link in my posts (using the little picture button).


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ in photobucket you can change the size...so yours is most likely set to large


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks. I had no idea lol.


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- NY&CO $20
Dress- Macy's $11
Necklace- NY&CO $15
Shoes- LOFT $30
Bag- Nine West $30


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I love the nude lace shirt.  It looks perfect mixed with black/grey!

Yesterday I wore:
vintage t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
TR jersey jeans- $20 Buffalo Exchange
Lucky clogs- $17 Dillard's outlet

Today I am wearing:
silk butterfly shirt-$6 thrift
Celine leopard cigarette pants- $7 thrift
Louboutin gold flats- @$50 Buffalo Exchange.  I think after using trade credit, I paid $9 for these!


----------



## chantal1922

OMG Loubies for $9


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^ i know right! 
i need to find a buffalo exchange and soon!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

chantal - i LOVE that purse!! when did you get it?


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- NY&CO $20
> Dress- Macy's $11
> Necklace- NY&CO $15
> Shoes- LOFT $30
> Bag- Nine West $30




Super cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> OMG Loubies for $9




Wow!!


----------



## chantal1922

ilovepinkhearts said:


> chantal - i LOVE that purse!! when did you get it?


Thanks. I bought it about 2 months ago from Burlington Coat Factory. I have also seen them in the clearance sections at Macy's.



Sweetpea83 said:


> Super cute!!


Thanks


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks ladies...I have a few pais of Louboutins!  The navy ones in the below pic were only $50 secondhand, and the espadrilles were $5 at a resale shop.  I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annemerrick said:


> Thanks ladies...I have a few pais of Louboutins!  The navy ones in the below pic were only $50 secondhand, and the espadrilles were $5 at a resale shop.  I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!



Hence my motto " WHY PAY FULL PRICE FOR ANYTHING!?"


----------



## chantal1922

Thursday








Cardi- LOFT $?
Skirt- Kmart $4
Belt- Nine West $10
Shoes- Target $25
Necklace-$6
Bracelets-$4


----------



## chantal1922

Friday




Eek sorry about the dirty mirror




Cardi- LOFT $40
Top- TJ Maxx $20
Jeggings- Sears $15
Flats- $10
Necklace- Fashion Bug $7
Bag- Urban Expressions $48


----------



## Alice Blue

annemerrick said:


> Chantal...I love the nude lace shirt.  It looks perfect mixed with black/grey!
> 
> Yesterday I wore:
> vintage t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> TR jersey jeans- $20 Buffalo Exchange
> Lucky clogs- $17 Dillard's outlet
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> silk butterfly shirt-$6 thrift
> Celine leopard cigarette pants- $7 thrift
> Louboutin gold flats- @$50 Buffalo Exchange.  I think after using trade credit, I paid $9 for these!




Love the mix of prints - butterflies and leopard, wowza! 

Also, amazing deals on the Loubs ... darn it, why don't we have a Buffalo Exchange around here!?!!!


----------



## AlovesJ

ilovepinkhearts said:


> ^^ i know right!
> i need to find a buffalo exchange and soon!



I know. Doesn't it make you so jealous? annemerrick finds some unbelievable deals. It's not easy finding deals though. I guess I just thought I'd stroll into the Houston Buffalo Exchange, and every thing awesome would just be sitting there waiting on me. Not the case. Success in bargain shopping takes hard work, b/c going through all those packed racks is ALOT of work.

Had to edit....Nice bargains Chantal.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Chantal, you're a babe.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Aww thanks!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

chantal1922 said:


> Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- LOFT $?
> Skirt- Kmart $4
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Shoes- Target $25
> Necklace-$6
> Bracelets-$4



I love this outfit.  The necklace adds a great splash of color. Where did you find it?


----------



## chantal1922

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I love this outfit.  The necklace adds a great splash of color. Where did you find it?


Thanks. I bought it at Burlington Coat Factory last spring.


----------



## kcf68

Chantel: Love all your outfits....


----------



## qudz104

Gosh, I have so many outfits to add to this thread!! I have a great closet, and a lot os from buying nice things at the outlets or in the actual store during off season times, or from tj maxx, which is one of my fav places to find great deals! Ill post some outfits later when I have my camera!


----------



## kcf68

^Welcome!  We  people who share their pictures!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I drove by Buffalo Exchange yesterday and was very tempted to go inside..but I was with the SO and he wasn't in the mood to go shopping with me, lol.


----------



## annemerrick

qudz....cannot wait to see pics!!

Sweetpea...my husband is NEVER in the mood for shopping!!!


----------



## chantal1922

My necklace is light purple and dark purple but it looks blue in pics.
Cardi- NY&CO $20
Dress- Target $20
Necklace- gifted (LOFT)
Shoes- Payless $9


----------



## ColdSteel

Underneath jacket: Target cropped cardi, Frenchi tee
Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche jacket: $6 at Goodwill
AG Jeans: $74 at anthropologie yeaaaaaaaars ago... 2007!
Pucci scarf: $10 at crossroads
Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlato pumps: $60 at crossroads


----------



## kcf68

Really sleek Coldsteel!  Love the look...


----------



## chantal1922

ColdSteel said:


> Underneath jacket: Target cropped cardi, Frenchi tee
> Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche jacket: $6 at Goodwill
> AG Jeans: $74 at anthropologie yeaaaaaaaars ago... 2007!
> Pucci scarf: $10 at crossroads
> Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlato pumps: $60 at crossroads


Nice!


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...love the skirt so much!

Coldsteel...you look amazingly fabulous!


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- Loft $40
Dress- Target $11
Pearl Necklace- $15
Shoes- Massimo Dutti via Goodwill $8 (I need to wear these more often)
Beat up and beloved LV Bag $205 
Ring- H&M $6


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Chantal-love the wedges!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love your outfit chantal. Perfect speedy size and how did you get the bottom to stay stiff?


----------



## chantal1922

^^Thanks! I know some women use speedy shapers but I don't use anything. I try not to load down my speedy with tons of stuff.


----------



## ColdSteel

chantal1922 said:


> ^^Thanks! I know some women use speedy shapers but I don't use anything. I try not to load down my speedy with tons of stuff.



Probably a good thing I don't have one... I overstuff my bags and mine would have a beer gut!


----------



## kcf68

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- Loft $40
> Dress- Target $11
> Pearl Necklace- $15
> Shoes- Massimo Dutti via Goodwill $8 (I need to wear these more often)
> Beat up and beloved LV Bag $205
> Ring- H&M $6


 
Love the outfit, shoes and everything.  You have such coordinated outfits...


----------



## merekat703

annemerrick said:


> Thanks ladies...I have a few pais of Louboutins! The navy ones in the below pic were only $50 secondhand, and the espadrilles were $5 at a resale shop. I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!


 OMG! You are soo lucky, I would die to get my hands on Louboutins in 8.5 for even less than $100. Great finds!


----------



## kgirl<3

Love those wedges, Chantal.


----------



## merekat703

Rabbit cape- $7
Pants H&M-$5
Tory Burch flats-$150


----------



## kcf68

merekat703 said:


> Rabbit cape- $7
> Pants H&M-$5
> Tory Burch flats-$150


 
Very Cute!


----------



## bolsa babe

merekat703 said:


> OMG! You are soo lucky, I would die to get my hands on Louboutins in 8.5 for even less than $100. Great finds!



I know! I never thought i would ever own loubies at $500 -- and still don't own any.  gotta check my local crossroads.


----------



## bolsa babe

chantal --love love love your posts - the flower necklace looks very marc by marc jacobs and the more recent crystal bead one is sooo glamorous.


----------



## kcf68

Sorry been out of the loop.  Had a Cyst and a Root Canal issues.  

First outfit.

Sweater: TJ Maxx $7.99
Pants: Ellen Tracy: $2.99 SA
Shoes: Purple Suede Sofft $1.99
Necklace: Garage sale: .50


----------



## kcf68

Shirt: Michael Kors: $2.99 SA
Sweater: Dress Barn $7.00
Pants: Nordies
Shoes: Liz Claiborne leathers: Marshalls $12.99 ??


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!
Cute Merekat!
Kcf I am so jealous you can wear white. I have the worst luck with white. I always spill something on myself when I wear it lol.


----------



## chantal1922

Jacket- $7
Cami- Express $13
Jeggings- gifted
Flats- $10


----------



## ColdSteel

I met Mr. Parking Garage Monster and we got in a face-making contest.






Aqua Suede moto jacket: Originally 298, came out to around $100. I love it so much!
Anthro top: I think it was 30? Pricey for me but love it.
AG Jeans: Anthro years ago... same ones in my last outfit.
TB flats: not really a bargain, but I did use part gift card!
Chanel WOC: Gift

My mom just bought a vintage wool coat with fox collar and cuffs for $19. It's in fantastic condition and the collar only needs part of it to be tacked down again.


----------



## katdhoneybee

^Great outfit, Coldsteel!

I just posted this in the OOTD thread, but thought I'd share here too. I love a bargain!

Navy theory trousers - $30
Dolce & Gabbana white button-down - $10  (The cut is insane - so perfect; I died when I saw it and tried it on).
Miu Miu white loafers - $35
J. Crew Necklace - $45
Marc Jacobs 'Single' - $100


----------



## chantal1922

^^I love your necklace


----------



## ColdSteel

katdhoneybee said:


> ^Great outfit, Coldsteel!
> 
> I just posted this in the OOTD thread, but thought I'd share here too. I love a bargain!
> 
> Navy theory trousers - $30
> Dolce & Gabbana white button-down - $10  (The cut is insane - so perfect; I died when I saw it and tried it on).
> Miu Miu white loafers - $35
> J. Crew Necklace - $45
> Marc Jacobs 'Single' - $100



Oh my, fantastic deals! Great outfit


----------



## chanel*liz

katdhoneybee said:


> ^Great outfit, Coldsteel!
> 
> I just posted this in the OOTD thread, but thought I'd share here too. I love a bargain!
> 
> Navy theory trousers - $30
> Dolce & Gabbana white button-down - $10  (The cut is insane - so perfect; I died when I saw it and tried it on).
> Miu Miu white loafers - $35
> J. Crew Necklace - $45
> Marc Jacobs 'Single' - $100


 
WOW girl!! what a cute outfit and those are some INSANE deals!! $10 for a D&G button down?!


----------



## annemerrick

katdhoneybee said:


> ^Great outfit, Coldsteel!
> 
> I just posted this in the OOTD thread, but thought I'd share here too. I love a bargain!
> 
> Navy theory trousers - $30
> Dolce & Gabbana white button-down - $10  (The cut is insane - so perfect; I died when I saw it and tried it on).
> Miu Miu white loafers - $35
> J. Crew Necklace - $45
> Marc Jacobs 'Single' - $100


 

I LOVE it ALL!!!  I have a D&G button down that is also the PERFECT cut!  You look great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

katdhoneybee said:


> ^Great outfit, Coldsteel!
> 
> I just posted this in the OOTD thread, but thought I'd share here too. I love a bargain!
> 
> Navy theory trousers - $30
> Dolce & Gabbana white button-down - $10  (The cut is insane - so perfect; I died when I saw it and tried it on).
> Miu Miu white loafers - $35
> J. Crew Necklace - $45
> Marc Jacobs 'Single' - $100



Such a cute outfit! Great deal on the MJ bag! And those loafers are adorable..


----------



## Sweetpea83

merekat703 said:


> Rabbit cape- $7
> Pants H&M-$5
> Tory Burch flats-$150



Amazing deals...

I have those shoes..by far my fave pair of flats..


----------



## Sweetpea83

kcf68 said:


> Sorry been out of the loop.  Had a Cyst and a Root Canal issues.
> 
> First outfit.
> 
> Sweater: TJ Maxx $7.99
> Pants: Ellen Tracy: $2.99 SA
> Shoes: Purple Suede Sofft $1.99
> Necklace: Garage sale: .50




Cute outfit..I especially love the necklace and bracelet!

Btw, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ColdSteel said:


> I met Mr. Parking Garage Monster and we got in a face-making contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua Suede moto jacket: Originally 298, came out to around $100. I love it so much!
> Anthro top: I think it was 30? Pricey for me but love it.
> AG Jeans: Anthro years ago... same ones in my last outfit.
> TB flats: not really a bargain, but I did use part gift card!
> Chanel WOC: Gift
> 
> My mom just bought a vintage wool coat with fox collar and cuffs for $19. It's in fantastic condition and the collar only needs part of it to be tacked down again.




LOVE the bag & flats...


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thank you *kelbell35*, *ColdSteel*, *chanel*liz*, *annemerrick*, *Sweetpea83*, and *Chantal1922*!

Chantal, you always have the best jewelry/accessories/detail in your ensembles!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Me today - sorry for the bad pictures, there was no natural light to be had. It was a rare cloudy day in Phoenix - wish I'd taken some pictures of outside, it was really beautiful! Anyway...I hope just pictures of my outfit will do .

J brand black skinny jeans - $75-ish
Moschino Cheap and Chic silver flats - $45
Vince olive suede drape jacket - $60
Gap t-shirt - $20-ish
Necklaces - can't remember! but not too much.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^katdhoneybee-very cute outfit..


----------



## annemerrick

katdhoneybee....love the jacket!  It is gorgeous!!


----------



## chantal1922

Bump








Cardi- Loft $20
Tunic- Macy's $23
Leggings- $5
Shoes- Loft $30
Bracelet- gifted
Ring- JCP $10


----------



## katdhoneybee

^Love the pop of yellow (the cardigan _and_ the ring ).


----------



## annemerrick

Long time no posts!!!

I have been wearing clothes...just been lazy about photos!

Today I am wearing:
Banana Republic dress- $4.99 Goodwill
Hogan wedges- $16 Buffalo Exchange

Hope everyone is doing OK!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ cute!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

^^love that outfit!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

a couple of my recent outfits:






^^ 
Green Cardi - had forever
Floral Dress - Old Navy - less than $8
Necklace - gifted
Belt - Dillard's  - $10
Bracelet - Target - had forever
Shoes - Target (Dolce Vita) - $30






^^
Tank Top - Target - $3
Necklace - Dillard's - $5
Red Belt - NY & Co - $4
Jeans - Aeropostale - $10


----------



## chantal1922

^^ I love the dress and cardi! I will try to post my outfit later day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-cute dress..I especially love those wedges!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ I love the dress and cardi! I will try to post my outfit later day.



Thanks! Looking forward to seeing your outfit!


----------



## annemerrick

ilovepinkhearts....I love the Target wedges.  I was sorely tempted to buy them also!!

Chantal...looking forward to seeing your outfit.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

annemerrick said:


> ilovepinkhearts....I love the Target wedges.  I was sorely tempted to buy them also!!
> 
> Chantal...looking forward to seeing your outfit.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!



they are super comfy


----------



## chantal1922

I was also wondering about the Target wedges. I have seen them all over the blogs. I need to try a pair.


----------



## chantal1922

Tunic- Macy's $7
Leggings- Target $5
Shoes- Target $25
Pearl necklace and bracelet set- Walmart $35


----------



## annemerrick

Ummmm....so cute CHantal!  Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks




Top- gifted
Cami- NY&CO $8
Skirt $5
Necklace- Chaps (Khol's) $2
Belt- Ann Klein $10
Shoes- Payless $10


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Chantal, the outfit in post #3221 is very darling.
Nicely transitional from cold-ish weather to warm.


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

Well....I hardly ever feel motivated to take pics!  I think I go through phases!!  Today my outfit is actually pretty expensive, but since each item was a great deal...I am still going to post!  Hope all of you are doing well!

Manoush sweater- $40 Buffalo Exchange (bought in trade $0 out of pocket)
Frankie B jeans- $35 Dillards outlet
Chloe shoes- $88 Buffalo Exchange (bought in trade $0 out of pocket)
Cynthia Rowley bag- $26 thrift/resale


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute


----------



## Karolina36

*annemerrick *- great outfit! Love every piece!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-lovely outfit!


----------



## kdo

Anne - can't believe you got the Chloe pumps for $88 trade!  You look terrific, as usual!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Long time no posts!!!
> 
> I have been wearing clothes...just been lazy about photos!
> 
> Today I am wearing:
> Banana Republic dress- $4.99 Goodwill
> Hogan wedges- $16 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK!



Love the dress, Anne!

We're planning a trip to Dallas this fall. I will definitely be stopping by the Dillard's outlet and BE! Can you recommend any exceptionally good Goodwill stores?


----------



## purseaddict**

Escada jacket $18 (thrifting find)
Costco tee $8
Rock and Republic Recession jeans $50 (not really a deal)
JCrew belt $20 on sale
Coach heels $90 (not really cheap, but a lucky find at Marshall's)


----------



## annemerrick

HermesNewbie said:


> Love the dress, Anne!
> 
> We're planning a trip to Dallas this fall. I will definitely be stopping by the Dillard's outlet and BE! Can you recommend any exceptionally good Goodwill stores?


 

Well...Hermes....I don't want to put any pressure on you, as I know time might be short....but I would LOVE to take you shopping!!  And of course if that is not possible, I will provide you with a list of my favorite places!  I am not a HUGE fan of Goodwill, as it is rare that I find anything there, but I will be happy to tell you where the better ones are!


----------



## annemerrick

purseaddict** said:


> Escada jacket $18 (thrifting find)
> Costco tee $8
> Rock and Republic Recession jeans $50 (not really a deal)
> JCrew belt $20 on sale
> Coach heels $90 (not really cheap, but a lucky find at Marshall's)


 
You look absolutely gorgeous!!!

Today I am wearing:
Liberty of London for Target shirt- $20 something, perhaps??!!
Cache white jeans- $3.50 thrift
Robert Clergerie shoes- $10 Buffalo Exchange (they were actually $28, but I got them for $10 (long story!)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Well...Hermes....I don't want to put any pressure on you, as I know time might be short....but I would LOVE to take you shopping!!  And of course if that is not possible, I will provide you with a list of my favorite places!  I am not a HUGE fan of Goodwill, as it is rare that I find anything there, but I will be happy to tell you where the better ones are!



I would love that, Anne! I will definitely PM you as the date gets closer!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Oh purseaddict! I love your yellow escada. I ended up selling mine a while ago (and forgot) because it was just too big for me. Great find!


----------



## Sweetpea83

anne-fun outfit!
purseaddict**-great finds!


----------



## purseaddict**

*annemerrick* - Loving Libery top, pants, and awesome shoes!  Always love the way you put everything together!  Fabulous outfit as usual!

*ColdSteel* - I was super excited about the jacket!  I'm sure you'll find another awesome deal out there!  I've always been VERY impressed with your finds!

*Sweetpea83* - Thanks!! :o)

From Sunday:
DVF Betty dress from resale $18
vintage Coach purse from ebay $12
Nine West shoes from Marshall's $39 (not quite a deal but okay)






close up of shoe:


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^^ You look amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

purseaddict**-such a pretty dress..


----------



## purseaddict**

Thank you *KlassicKouture*!! 

*Sweetpea83* - I do love the dress!  It kinda reminds me of Minnie Mouse but still love it anyways!


----------



## purseaddict**

Thrifted sweater, jeans, and necklace:






(heels - Gianni Bini Dillards sale $14, sweater - French Rag $5, jeans - Hudson $6, necklace - $2)


----------



## kcf68

^Love your outfit...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

purseaddict** said:


> Thrifted sweater, jeans, and necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (heels - Gianni Bini Dillards sale $14, sweater - French Rag $5, jeans - Hudson $6, necklace - $2)



GORGEOUS outfit! I love your Kelly!!


----------



## ladyash

I picked up a pair of studded suede steve madden pumps for $26 today  soooo cant wait for a nice day to wear them! New favourites


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *kcf68* and *HermesNewbie*!!

*ladyash* - can't wait to see you model the suede pumps!! :o)


----------



## wild flower

WOW! You find such cute things.


----------



## titania029

I just looked at every picture in this thread, my eyes are doing this 

But such cute stuff!


----------



## GypsyWater

Awesome thread. I will jump in as soon as I can figure out how to post pix...and also dredge up a good bargain outfit. I know I have a few in there.


----------



## GypsyWater

This is my first crack at adding pictures, so ergo not my best bargain outfit. But here goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jacket - J Crew picque wool with gold buttons. Clearance $40
Sweater  -Orange cashmere W+W, Ebay $14.99
Scarf - Cashmere from Italy 12 years ago
Shoes - Tods from 10-12 years ago
Pants - Banana khakis on sale.
Gucci bamboo watch

I actually used my neverfull that day. But in the photo I put in a drawstring. Don't know why.


----------



## chantal1922

Hey everyone




Top- Old Navy $7.50
Jeggings- Sears $15
Sandals- Kmart $10
Bangle-?
Bag- American Chic $80


----------



## purseaddict**

*chantal1922* - love the hello kitty tee and sandals!!  (I'm a sucker for hello kitty!)


----------



## annemerrick

Purseaddict...the dress and this outfit above are gorgeous!  I especially love the sweater...too cute!

Chantal....I love Hello Kitty!  Such a fun and young outfit!

I am posting an outfit from last week.  
Leopard tank- $.25 Boy Scout sale
Tory Burch orange shirt- $.25 Boy Scout sale
khaki pants- under $10 secondhand
YSL shoes- $50


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute!
Thanks Anne and purse addict! I have never really been a hello kitty person but I really liked the tee.


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Chantal, that's awesome that you found a shirt that has Hello Kitty wearing Kayne West shutter glasses.


----------



## annemerrick

Okeydoke....my outfit for today!

Crochet dress- $8 thrift
Dior shoes- $80 EBay (I think this was the price!)


----------



## Saviola

I did not know there was a thread like this on here! I guess that is what I get for always browsing different sections of this forum!

I just got done posting an entry on my blog about spring/summer sandal bargains that I found! 

Here is the link :   http://asheperception.wordpress.com/

 first pair: 12.99
 Second pair: 16.99
 third pair: 16.99
 fourth pair: 12.99


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Saviola said:


> I did not know there was a thread like this on here! I guess that is what I get for always browsing different sections of this forum!
> 
> I just got done posting an entry on my blog about spring/summer sandal bargains that I found!
> 
> Here is the link : http://asheperception.wordpress.com/
> 
> first pair: 12.99
> Second pair: 16.99
> third pair: 16.99
> fourth pair: 12.99


Yay welcome Saviola!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Okeydoke....my outfit for today!
> 
> Crochet dress- $8 thrift
> Dior shoes- $80 EBay (I think this was the price!)


 
Love the outfit.  The shoes are to die for!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

purseaddict** said:


> Thrifted sweater, jeans, and necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (heels - Gianni Bini Dillards sale $14, sweater - French Rag $5, jeans - Hudson $6, necklace - $2)




LOVE this outfit!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Purseaddict...the dress and this outfit above are gorgeous!  I especially love the sweater...too cute!
> 
> Chantal....I love Hello Kitty!  Such a fun and young outfit!
> 
> I am posting an outfit from last week.
> Leopard tank- $.25 Boy Scout sale
> Tory Burch orange shirt- $.25 Boy Scout sale
> khaki pants- under $10 secondhand
> YSL shoes- $50




So cute!!


----------



## chantal1922

Shrug- NY&CO gifted
Dress- NY&CO $20
Cami-NY&CO $8
Shoes- Payless $9
Necklace-Walmart $15


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal...I really love the pattern of that dress!

Saviola...welcome to the thread!  I am sporting some Target shoes today.  They are actually my most worn pair of shoes right now!

Outfit for today:
Tahari blouse- $18 Buffalo Exchange (I actually stalked the girls selling this shirt and the minute they put a tag on it....it went home with me!)
Express pants- $30 
Mossimo Pilar wedges- $30 Target


----------



## pro_princess

LOVE all the outfits in here!

It's been rainy and chilly here in New Jersey--bleh!

Here's my outfit from yesterday and today:

Today:

Trina Turk silk geometric blouse: $36
Tommy Hilfiger denim snap dress: $2
Franco Sarto black leather stiletto ankle boots: $12 (but bought in trade at Plato's Closet)
Liz Clairborne black handbag with kisslock, chain strap, stud and sequin detail: $5
Betsey Johnson rhinestone snake ring: $1

Yesterday:

Vintage suit jacket: $20
Nanette Lepore for Bergdorf Goodman silk sleeveless top: $5
Tory Burch olive pants: $40
Stuart Weitzman brown suede point-toe boots with gold heel and trim: $20
Vintage Clutch: FREE, my great-grandmother made it


----------



## purseaddict**

annemerrick said:


> Okeydoke....my outfit for today!
> 
> Crochet dress- $8 thrift
> Dior shoes- $80 EBay (I think this was the price!)



Love that crochet dress and the shoes too!!

*chantal1922* - that is a GREAT dress!!

*Sweetpea83* - thanks!
*
pro_princess* - love your outfits!  That geometric top is gorgy!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks! Eek please excuse my roomies tv tray!




Cardi- Target $6
Tank- Old Navy $2
Skirt- Old Navy $6
Shoes- Kmart $20


----------



## pro_princess

Thanks PurseAddict! I love everyone's outfits here. 

Today I'm not wearing anything purchased second-hand so it is quite an expensive outfit for me, but averages out to about 80% off retail.

Betsey Johnson gold cocktail short suit-$60
Gucci purple silk halter top-$29
Michael Michael Kors strappy snake-embossed low-heel sandals with gold buckle-$39
Betsey Johnson "Lock it Up" patent tote-$180
Tiara gold and rhinestone cuff bracelet-$25


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> Shrug- NY&CO gifted
> Dress- NY&CO $20
> Cami-NY&CO $8
> Shoes- Payless $9
> Necklace-Walmart $15



Lovely outfit...amazing deals!


----------



## annemerrick

pro_princess...that is a very impressive price for the Gucci top!  Especially as it was not purchased second-hand!!

Yesterday:
Joystick t-shirt- $1.80 thrift
Terry pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange

Today:
Dress- $18 Buffalo Exchange
Mossimo Pilar wedges- $30 Target


----------



## pro_princess

Thanks Anne! It's one of my favorite purchases, and actually one of my most expensive items. It makes me feel so good when I've "splurged" by spending only $30 or so, but it's a real luxury brand item. 

I LOVE your BE dress today! 

Here's what I'm wearing today, just casual and working from home:

Michael Stars top-$3
White wide leather Saks Fifth Avenue belt with gold stars-$1
Freedom of Choice jeans-$1
Via Spiga brown slides-$2
Isabella Fiore sequined ice cream "What's the Scoop?" clutch-$36


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks Sweatpea. Anne I love that pink dress. Here is Thursday's outfit









Jacket- $7
Cami- Forever 21 $3
Skirt- Old Navy $6
Shoes- Kamrt $20
Necklace- NY&CO $14


----------



## kcf68

Chantal: Very cute outfit.  Love that necklace on you...


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> pro_princess...that is a very impressive price for the Gucci top! Especially as it was not purchased second-hand!!
> 
> Yesterday:
> Joystick t-shirt- $1.80 thrift
> Terry pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> Today:
> Dress- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> Mossimo Pilar wedges- $30 Target


 
Anne: Love the Pink dress.. It look fabulous on you...


----------



## kcf68

pro_princess said:


> Thanks Anne! It's one of my favorite purchases, and actually one of my most expensive items. It makes me feel so good when I've "splurged" by spending only $30 or so, but it's a real luxury brand item.
> 
> I LOVE your BE dress today!
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today, just casual and working from home:
> 
> Michael Stars top-$3
> White wide leather Saks Fifth Avenue belt with gold stars-$1
> Freedom of Choice jeans-$1
> Via Spiga brown slides-$2
> Isabella Fiore sequined ice cream "What's the Scoop?" clutch-$36


 
Cute outfits!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal....I do so love that necklace!  It is so cute!  And of course the b/w combo with the red looks great!

Lilly Pulitzer wrap- $3.99 thrift
white t-shirt- (cheap) thrift
Chip & Pepper capri jeans- $8 thrift
Clarks Wallabee shoes- $8 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## mrs moulds

purseaddict** said:


> Escada jacket $18 (thrifting find)
> Costco tee $8
> Rock and Republic Recession jeans $50 (not really a deal)
> JCrew belt $20 on sale
> Coach heels $90 (not really cheap, but a lucky find at Marshall's)


 
Love this look....
I have a suit that is the color of your jacket, and I didn't have a clue on how or what to wear it with.  You have given me a great Ideal...

Thanks!


----------



## purseaddict**

annemerrick said:


> pro_princess...that is a very impressive price for the Gucci top!  Especially as it was not purchased second-hand!!
> 
> Yesterday:
> Joystick t-shirt- $1.80 thrift
> Terry pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> Today:
> Dress- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> Mossimo Pilar wedges- $30 Target



*Anne*!!  Love that dress!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## purseaddict**

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Sweatpea. Anne I love that pink dress. Here is Thursday's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket- $7
> Cami- Forever 21 $3
> Skirt- Old Navy $6
> Shoes- Kamrt $20
> Necklace- NY&CO $14



*Chantal1922*!  Love that necklace.  I have a similar one in gold from F21 and I never thought to wear it with layers!  Thanks!



mrs moulds said:


> Love this look....
> I have a suit that is the color of your jacket, and I didn't have a clue on how or what to wear it with.  You have given me a great Ideal...
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks *mrs moulds*!  That's why I love tpf!  We all get great ideas from each other!


----------



## mrs moulds

purseaddict** said:


> *Chantal1922*! Love that necklace. I have a similar one in gold from F21 and I never thought to wear it with layers! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *mrs moulds*! That's why I love tpf! We all get great ideas from each other!


 
This is so true!!!


----------



## bluejinx

chantal1922 said:


> Thanks Sweatpea. Anne I love that pink dress. Here is Thursday's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket- $7
> Cami- Forever 21 $3
> Skirt- Old Navy $6
> Shoes- Kamrt $20
> Necklace- NY&CO $14



Love the necklace!!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chantal1922

Top- Sears $8
Jeggings- Sears $15
Necklace- Burlington Coat Factory $6
Shoes- Kmart $10
Bag- Urban Expressions $35


----------



## uhkiwi

*anne* I love the pink and black lilly p wrap!!!!  
*chantal* your polka dot top is adorbs!!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks








Top- LOFT $20
Cami- NY&CO $8
Skirt- Sears $16
Belt- Nine West $10
Necklace- Etsy $21
Shoes- LOFT $30


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> pro_princess...that is a very impressive price for the Gucci top!  Especially as it was not purchased second-hand!!
> 
> Yesterday:
> Joystick t-shirt- $1.80 thrift
> Terry pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> Today:
> Dress- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> Mossimo Pilar wedges- $30 Target



I love that dress, Anne!! I am seriously counting down the weeks until my trip to TX!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chantal1922 said:


> ^^thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- LOFT $20
> Cami- NY&CO $8
> Skirt- Sears $16
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Necklace- Etsy $21
> Shoes- LOFT $30



Chantal, I love all of your outfits! You really have a great sense of style!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

annemerrick said:


> Okeydoke....my outfit for today!
> 
> Crochet dress- $8 thrift
> Dior shoes- $80 EBay (I think this was the price!)



Love this too!


----------



## chantal1922

HermesNewbie said:


> Chantal, I love all of your outfits! You really have a great sense of style!


thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pro_princess said:


> Thanks PurseAddict! I love everyone's outfits here.
> 
> Today I'm not wearing anything purchased second-hand so it is quite an expensive outfit for me, but averages out to about 80% off retail.
> 
> Betsey Johnson gold cocktail short suit-$60
> Gucci purple silk halter top-$29
> Michael Michael Kors strappy snake-embossed low-heel sandals with gold buckle-$39
> Betsey Johnson "Lock it Up" patent tote-$180
> Tiara gold and rhinestone cuff bracelet-$25



So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> pro_princess...that is a very impressive price for the Gucci top!  Especially as it was not purchased second-hand!!
> 
> Yesterday:
> Joystick t-shirt- $1.80 thrift
> Terry pants- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> Today:
> Dress- $18 Buffalo Exchange
> Mossimo Pilar wedges- $30 Target




What a cute dress!


----------



## arnott

chantal1922 said:


> ^^thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- LOFT $20
> Cami- NY&CO $8
> Skirt- Sears $16
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Necklace- Etsy $21
> Shoes- LOFT $30



I love the skirt!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks!
















Top- NY&CO $10
Skirt-Kmart $4
Necklace- Fashion Bug $7
Ring- NY&CO $10
Bag- Ross $20
Shoes- Kmart $20


----------



## Sweetpea83

^chantal-cute outfit..


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal....you look too cute!  Very summery!

For me today:
Gap shirt- $8 thrift
Zara shorts- I have had them so long, I cannot remember
Clergerie shoes- $10 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## titania029

annemerrick said:


> Chantal....you look too cute!  Very summery!
> 
> For me today:
> Gap shirt- $8 thrift
> Zara shorts- I have had them so long, I cannot remember
> Clergerie shoes- $10 Buffalo Exchange



What's the brand of the cute yellow bag in the background?


----------



## annemerrick

Oh....My husband and I own a handbag shop.  It is one of our store brands.  Would you like a better pic??


----------



## titania029

If you already have a photo, sure!  But you don't need to take one just for me.   I like bright yellow bags.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

titania029 said:


> What's the brand of the cute yellow bag in the background?


  LOL, I was going to ask the same thing!  I am drawn to Yellow bags these days ...that one caught my eye.  Cute outfit!!  Great legs


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Chantal....you look too cute!  Very summery!
> 
> For me today:
> Gap shirt- $8 thrift
> Zara shorts- I have had them so long, I cannot remember
> Clergerie shoes- $10 Buffalo Exchange




Love it..especially the top..


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much for the compliments everyone!

Titania...we probably have about 15 different bright yellow bags in the store right now!  Great for summer!!

Luvsagreatdeal....you made my day!  I was wondering if I was too old to wear the shorts, so that was a very nice compliment!

Sweetpea...the back of the shirt is super cute.  it dips low and then ties with a pale purple grosgrain ribbon!

Today I am wearing "crazy pants" according to my son!  Got a ton of compliments although he told me I was not allowed in his area of the school with them on!!!

Crazy pants- $9 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments everyone!
> 
> Titania...we probably have about 15 different bright yellow bags in the store right now! Great for summer!!
> 
> Luvsagreatdeal....you made my day! I was wondering if I was too old to wear the shorts, so that was a very nice compliment!
> 
> Sweetpea...the back of the shirt is super cute. it dips low and then ties with a pale purple grosgrain ribbon!
> 
> Today I am wearing "crazy pants" according to my son! Got a ton of compliments although *he told me I was not allowed in his area of the school with them on!!!*
> 
> Crazy pants- $9 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## ashleyjena

I just posted this in the outfit thread but I realized what a great steal it was, so here it is on here!


dress: Target brand (Merona), Goodwill $6
belt: unknown brand, Goodwill $0.50
heels: Ellen Tracy, Goodwill $5
Cardigan: Target, $16 -- the most expensive thing lol
Necklace: H&M $13


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ashleyjena said:


> I just posted this in the outfit thread but I realized what a great steal it was, so here it is on here!
> 
> 
> dress: Target brand (Merona), Goodwill $6
> belt: unknown brand, Goodwill $0.50
> heels: Ellen Tracy, Goodwill $5
> Cardigan: Target, $16 -- the most expensive thing lol
> Necklace: H&M $13


 Cute outfit!  All great deals


----------



## chantal1922

ashleyjena said:


> I just posted this in the outfit thread but I realized what a great steal it was, so here it is on here!
> 
> 
> dress: Target brand (Merona), Goodwill $6
> belt: unknown brand, Goodwill $0.50
> heels: Ellen Tracy, Goodwill $5
> Cardigan: Target, $16 -- the most expensive thing lol
> Necklace: H&M $13


----------



## pro_princess

I am finally back with my outfits from yesterday and today. I apologize for the bad picture quality :/

Yesterday: 

Mag by Magaschoni silk polo-$16
Roberto Cavalli wide-leg denim trousers-$60 (originally over $900, purchased new at the outlet)
Guess by Marciano patent leather peep-toe lace-up pumps-$9.99
Liz Clairborne ivory slouchy hobo bag-$6.49

Today:

Anthropologie brand clementine cardigan with embroidered cactus detail-$3
Calypso St. Barth for Target lace bustier-$17
Vertigo light blue pants-approx. $20 (these were a hand-me-down from my mother but I believe she paid around $20)
United Nude camel porn toe/loop style sandals-$40
Liz Clairborne ivory slouchy hobo bag-$6.49


----------



## annemerrick

Ashleyjena....I am in love with that necklace!  It is superb!  It is pretty funny when your most expensive item in a fabulous outift is from Target!  Love it!

Pro_princess....i really like both outfits very much!  What a great deal for the United Nude shoes!  I love UN!


----------



## pro_princess

Thanks so much Anne! I love UN too, they are comfy and so unique, but they haven't held up well. 

Today's Outfit:

navy eyelet wrap dress from The Limited--FREE! from a friend
Adrienne Landau large silk scarf--$13
Dooney and Bourke 'pop art' Lucy bag-$63
Marc by Marc Jacobs pink star cutout lace-up jelly wedges--$60 (This is a lot for me to spend on shoes, but I fell in love with them last summer, and this price was after several markdowns. Paired with a free dress, who can complain?)


----------



## Sweetpea83

ashleyjena said:


> I just posted this in the outfit thread but I realized what a great steal it was, so here it is on here!
> 
> 
> dress: Target brand (Merona), Goodwill $6
> belt: unknown brand, Goodwill $0.50
> heels: Ellen Tracy, Goodwill $5
> Cardigan: Target, $16 -- the most expensive thing lol
> Necklace: H&M $13




You look great...love the necklace!


----------



## ashleyjena

Sweetpea83 said:


> You look great...love the necklace!



Thank you!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

pro_princess said:


> Thanks so much Anne! I love UN too, they are comfy and so unique, but they haven't held up well.
> 
> Today's Outfit:
> 
> navy eyelet wrap dress from The Limited--FREE! from a friend
> Adrienne Landau large silk scarf--$13
> Dooney and Bourke 'pop art' Lucy bag-$63
> Marc by Marc Jacobs pink star cutout lace-up jelly wedges--$60 (This is a lot for me to spend on shoes, but I fell in love with them last summer, and this price was after several markdowns. Paired with a free dress, who can complain?)



Great outfit -- your scarf is beautiful! I love your blog!


----------



## pro_princess

HermesNewbie said:


> Great outfit -- your scarf is beautiful! I love your blog!



Thanks so much Hermes for the compliment and for reading my blog! I was worried that outfit was a bit over-accessorized, so I really appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## pro_princess

Here are my outfits from yesterday and today. 

Yesterday: 

Green Michael Stars v-neck tee: $4.50
Free People silk and cotton skirt: $2.50
Vintage clutch-FREE! (made by my great-grandmother)
Guess by Marciano patent peep-toe lace-up booties-$9.99

Today:

Navy and white batwing sleeve blouse by Aqua-$16
Vintage cream vest with navy piping-$2
Vivienne Tam black leggings-$20
Christian Louboutin grosgrain 'Rosella' flats-$195
SR Squared by Sondra Roberts black wavy clutch with silver lock-$7


----------



## chantal1922

Top- NY&CO $10
Cami- LOFT $15
Skirt-$5
Belt- Nine West $10
Shoes- Coach $78
Necklace- $3


----------



## annemerrick

Pro_princess....I love both of the outfits!  You look great!

Chantal...perfectly pulled together, as always!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^Thanks Anne




Top- LOFT $5
Cami- NY&CO $8
Skirt- Kmart.com $3
Necklace- Forever 21 $?
Shoes- Target $25


----------



## chantal1922

Top- Banana Republic $7
Skirt- Forever 21 $15.80
Belt- Forever 21 $5.80
Shoes- LOFT $30
Bag- Urban Expressions via Bag Haus $48


----------



## chanel*liz

chantal1922 said:


> Top- Banana Republic $7
> Skirt- Forever 21 $15.80
> Belt- Forever 21 $5.80
> Shoes- LOFT $30
> Bag- Urban Expressions via Bag Haus $48



You always are so cute!!


----------



## angelstacie04

Please pardon my messy room.






Jacket: Michael Michael Kors $47 from $358
Shirt: Target $12
Square Ring: TJMAXX $24
Jeggings: Target $3
Boots: Sam Eldeman Portia $50 from $230


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Wow great scores on the jacket and boots!!
Thanks Chanel*liz!


----------



## angelstacie04

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ Wow great scores on the jacket and boots!!
> Thanks Chanel*liz!



Thank you!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

angelstacie04 said:


> Please pardon my messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Michael Michael Kors $47 from $358
> Shirt: Target $12
> Square Ring: TJMAXX $24
> Jeggings: Target $3
> Boots: Sam Eldeman Portia $50 from $230


Great out fit ...but I WANT that mirrored table in the back!!  Love it


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

Dress - Necessary Clothing $10
Heels - Aldo $50


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chanel*liz said:


> You always are so cute!!



I agree. She is always so girly. Love it.

You on the other hand are to fab for words, my dear.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

angelstacie04 said:


> Please pardon my messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Michael Michael Kors $47 from $358
> Shirt: Target $12
> Square Ring: TJMAXX $24
> Jeggings: Target $3
> Boots: Sam Eldeman Portia $50 from $230



That jacket is to doe for. Ugh.


----------



## chanel*liz

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I agree. She is always so girly. Love it.
> 
> You on the other hand are to fab for words, my dear.



Aw you are so sweet!!


----------



## pro_princess

LOVING everyone's bargain outfits! For some reason, my outfit photo files seem to be too big to upload to the forum--so weird since I've uploaded in the past! Does anyone know what I could do differently? I've worn some cute stuff lately, and it's on my site, but I want to share here too!


----------



## chanel*liz

pro_princess said:


> LOVING everyone's bargain outfits! For some reason, my outfit photo files seem to be too big to upload to the forum--so weird since I've uploaded in the past! Does anyone know what I could do differently? I've worn some cute stuff lately, and it's on my site, but I want to share here too!


 

you can use photobucket to resize your pictures


----------



## pro_princess

Okay, trying something new to share my outfits. These are in a Picassa web album. Recent "highlight" outfits. 

From June 15th: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/103734...hkey=Gv1sRgCIbYiZjbhtibTg#5618620697579695634

White cami from Kirkland-$5
Michael Stars pink shrug-$4
pink silk shoe-print skirt by Pinko-$2.50
Guess by Marciano nude patent peep-toes-$9.99

From June 24th, mom's birthday dinner-

https://picasaweb.google.com/103734...hkey=Gv1sRgCIbYiZjbhtibTg#5621943054126479826

My outfit: (everything was purchased NWT)
Catherine Malandrino black and gold cross-back strap dress-$40, purchased in trade at BE
Vivienne Tam faux-feather bolero-$14
Kate Spade black patent high heels-$69
SR Squared by Sondra Roberts wavy black clutch-$7.99
Disney 14k gold Sleeping Beauty heart-shaped pendant from Toledo, Spain-$22

My mother's birthday outfit (items scouted and styled by moi):
Carmen Marc Valvo strapless black and white floral dress with matching shrug-$57
Bruno Magli black peep-toe pumps-$2
heart-shaped silver pendant-gift
(not pictured) vintage leather crossbody-$0.79

Tell me if those links don't work, and I will try again. Thanks!


----------



## pro_princess

Outfit of the Day from July 11th:

Diane Von Furstenberg silk sheer beaded kimono top-$5, Goodwill
Forever 21 ruched black bandeau-$2.80, new
Paper, Denim, and Cloth cropped white boyfriend jeans-$2.50, consignment store with multiple discounts
Pedro Garcia leather and satin heeled sandals-$27, consignment store clearance, NWT
SR Squared by Sondra Roberts black wavy clutch with silver padlock, $7.99, new, T.J. Maxx
1920's esque ruffly/beaded headband-$11


----------



## kcf68

^Really cute!!  Good prices!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

angelstacie04 said:


> Please pardon my messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Michael Michael Kors $47 from $358
> Shirt: Target $12
> Square Ring: TJMAXX $24
> Jeggings: Target $3
> Boots: Sam Eldeman Portia $50 from $230



Very cute outfit!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Me this weekend!

Forcast grey jumper - $30
Esprit silk scarve - a gift to me 20 yrs ago!!
Lambskin leather shoes - $140
Skirt - $5
Vintage Gucci bag - $225


----------



## kcf68

^Very nice dizzy fairy!


----------



## pro_princess

From my blog today, boho feminine:

Jeff Gallano Paris blue and green floral dress-$4.25, Goodwill
Dries Van Noten vintage brocade vest-$50 in TRADE on www.refashioner.com
Cole Haan wedges-$5
Michael Kors autographed canvas pouch/clutch-FREE, from Fashion's Night Out 2010
Vintage gold bangles-FREE, from Mom

Total cash layout for this outfit-less than $10!!!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Old Navy Tank - $5
Mossimo Skirt - $5
Sandals - $7
Belt (Target) - $15
Earrings - $1
Necklace - made it myself


----------



## kcf68

^Luv the outfit!  That skirt is really cute!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

Thanks so much!


----------



## pro_princess

From today:

Cache cropped shirt-$5, Flea Market
Antik Batik black skinny jeans with zippers, leather detalining, etc-$25, Ideeli
Christian Louboutin silk striped flats, $195 (ouch!) Bergorf Goodman
Lulu Guinness limited edition sunglasses store handbag-$60, Ebay
Missoni large silk scarf tied as a hair ribbon-$50, Filene's Basement
Vintage Cleopatra gold and blue necklace-$FREE, from grandmother


----------



## Didi Boston

ilovepinkhearts - love your skirt!


----------



## annemerrick

Lots of cute outfits lately!

Pro_Princess...Love the Galliano dress...what a bargain!
Ilovepinkhearts....I also love that skirt!  I have seen it secondhand a few times and am always tempted!
DizzyFairy...your outift is perfection!


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

thanks ladies!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

**Bumping**


anne-miss seeing your pics!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

swtlustfulkiss said:


> Dress - Necessary Clothing $10
> Heels - Aldo $50


 




You are WORKING that dress, you look awesome!


----------



## MJDaisy

bump!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey ladies!




Cardi- NY&CO $?
Tank- Liz Claiborne via Goodwill $2
Jeggings- Sears $15
Shoes- LOFT $30
Pearl necklace- Walmart.com $15
LV Bag- Ebay $205


----------



## annemerrick

OOOooohhhhhh.....Chantal!  You look great!!  I am loving that cardigan!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- NY&CO $?
> Tank- Liz Claiborne via Goodwill $2
> Jeggings- Sears $15
> Shoes- LOFT $30
> Pearl necklace- Walmart.com $15
> LV Bag- Ebay $205




Love this look..you look great!


----------



## chantal1922

^^Thanks
Sunday








Top- NY&CO $10
Skirt- Sears $5
Necklace-$3
Shoes- Sears $17
Monday




Top- Macy's $22
Jeggings- Sears $15
Shoes- gifted
Necklace $6


----------



## Peggy Bundy

^ I really like that second outfit, Chantal.
I especially like the top and shoes.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

chantal1922 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- NY&CO $?
> Tank- Liz Claiborne via Goodwill $2
> Jeggings- Sears $15
> Shoes- LOFT $30
> Pearl necklace- Walmart.com $15
> LV Bag- Ebay $205



LOVE this! You really have a knack for putting together stylish outfits!


----------



## chantal1922

^^Thanks


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> ^^Thanks
> Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- NY&CO $10
> Skirt- Sears $5
> Necklace-$3
> Shoes- Sears $17
> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- Macy's $22
> Jeggings- Sears $15
> Shoes- gifted
> Necklace $6



Love the first necklace!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jacket - The Gap $4.00
Dress - H&M $15.00
Shoes - Franco Sarto $ 98.00


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Dress - I heart Ronson - $30.00
Gap jacket - 4.00
Wedges - 50.00 Franco Sarto.
Bag - Cambridge Satchel Co. 15" in purple.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alex, both dresses are really pretty! 

anne-where are you?!?! I miss seeing your additions to this thread! Hope all is well!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Dress - I heart Ronson - $30.00
> Gap jacket - 4.00
> Wedges - 50.00 Franco Sarto.
> Bag - Cambridge Satchel Co. 15" in purple.



Great outfit! I love the color of your bag!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

HermesNewbie said:


> Great outfit! I love the color of your bag!



Thanks, Hermes! It really is gorgy.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chantal1922 said:


> ^^Thanks
> Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- NY&CO $10
> Skirt- Sears $5
> Necklace-$3
> Shoes- Sears $17
> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- Macy's $22
> Jeggings- Sears $15
> Shoes- gifted
> Necklace $6



Wow, loving that skirt!!!


----------



## Eliza_C

My best value buy ever was this dress - a vintage polka dot dress I think from c 1979 by Cockney Rebel. It has shoulder pads and a tulip sheath shape.
It cost me about £12 on ebay I think. Wore it to Bangor on Dee races with my Agent Provocateur leather gloves and a Graham mcCartney millinery hat and won best dressed lady and £300 of Clarin's beauty products!


----------



## Eliza_C

sheenahellen said:


> I must say that that was a really GREAT buy!  And the dress was really Gorgeous!


Thank you! I have to say that this thread is a cool idea for those of us on a budget and there are some fab things. xx


----------



## chicemily

Eliza_C said:


> My best value buy ever was this dress - a vintage polka dot dress I think from c 1979 by Cockney Rebel. It has shoulder pads and a tulip sheath shape.
> It cost me about £12 on ebay I think. Wore it to Bangor on Dee races with my Agent Provocateur leather gloves and a Graham mcCartney millinery hat and won best dressed lady and £300 of Clarin's beauty products!



Wow, very striking and congratulations on your win!


----------



## elynnin

Eliza_C said:


> My best value buy ever was this dress - a vintage polka dot dress I think from c 1979 by Cockney Rebel. It has shoulder pads and a tulip sheath shape.
> It cost me about £12 on ebay I think. Wore it to Bangor on Dee races with my Agent Provocateur leather gloves and a Graham mcCartney millinery hat and won best dressed lady and £300 of Clarin's beauty products!



Whoa.
Also I love your bag.


----------



## Eliza_C

elynnin said:


> Whoa.
> Also I love your bag.


 
Thank you Elynnin. The bag is by Joey D. Every one is individual; and they are made from recycled materials. In this case black leather trousers; black and white Edinburgh wool tweed offcut, and the addition of a genuine horse racing plate (shoe) which is just great to grab onto. I love it too. It was around £70 as I recall. His prices range from around £60 - £200 for something unique and a real head turner. He does some with bullet straps which are really cool too. You can see them here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUZgV8Lc6xs 
For those in the UK I can't recommend highly enough the Cheltenham Horse Racing festival in March for the most fabulous shopping village with everything from edgy tweed jackets to hats to unusual handbags and so on. Maybe 100 shops. And of course there is a great Fashion Award for the best dressed lady on the Ladies Day!


----------



## annemerrick

Hellooooo ladies!  I have not posted here in so long and feel guilty!  Today, the dry spell shall end!!

My outfit for today:
Democracy sweater- $10 Dillards outlet
Splendid long tank- $15 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff so no $$ out of pocket)
Target leggings- $9.99
Sam Edelman (Balenciaga knockoff) Harness boots- $40 Buffalo Exchange (traded stuff so no $$ out of pocket)


----------



## annemerrick

We need to get this thread back on a roll again....

Neiman Marcus cashmere sweater- $6.50 thrift
Freedom of Choice jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange

It's a good thing you cant see my shoes....they are oh, so gorgeous Louis Vuitton clogs that were anything BUT a bargain!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Yay!  Glad we have some posts here!  Love the tops in both posts miss annemerrick!!


----------



## chantal1922

annemerrick said:


> We need to get this thread back on a roll again....
> 
> Neiman Marcus cashmere sweater- $6.50 thrift
> Freedom of Choice jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> It's a good thing you cant see my shoes....they are oh, so gorgeous Louis Vuitton clogs that were anything BUT a bargain!!


love this!


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> We need to get this thread back on a roll again....
> 
> Neiman Marcus cashmere sweater- $6.50 thrift
> Freedom of Choice jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> It's a good thing you cant see my shoes....they are oh, so gorgeous Louis Vuitton clogs that were anything BUT a bargain!!


 

Love your jeans!


----------



## chantal1922

Here's My contribution
Sunday:





Top- Old Navy $9
Jeggings- gifted
Flats- Walmart $10
Belt-NY&CO $10
Bag- Nine West $28
Monday:








Top- Banana Republic $8
Skirt- Old Navy $7.50
Necklace- Etsy $25
Shoes- Payless $9
Belt- Ann Klein $10


----------



## annemerrick

Chantal....I ADORE your top!  Leopard is my absolute favorite!!!
Luvsagreatdeal.....Thank you daaahhhlllling!!!
Nilla....I also love these jeans...bells are the most flattering style on me, I think!

So good to be posting here again!  Sorry for the break!  It was a phase that I hope has ended!


----------



## annemerrick

AlexSPoilsme....I love the dress and the bag is AMAZING!!!

Eliza...I am so...jealous of that hat!  It is fantastic!!


----------



## Couturable

Ohhh, great thread! Killer deals ladies! I want to play!






Gap Button Down $12
Forever 21 Skirt $10
Necklace $0 (gift!)
Wood Bracelet $3 via Saks off 5th
Gold Bracelets $4 each via Loehmann's 
Shoes $160, (Splurge, I know - but they're Louboutins!) Via eBay


----------



## fabchick1987

Couturable said:


> Ohhh, great thread! Killer deals ladies! I want to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Button Down $12
> Forever 21 Skirt $10
> Necklace $0 (gift!)
> Wood Bracelet $3 via Saks off 5th
> Gold Bracelets $4 each via Loehmann's
> Shoes $160, (Splurge, I know - but they're Louboutins!) Via eBay


 
I just LOVE this combo!  Very good eye!


----------



## chantal1922

Couturable said:


> Ohhh, great thread! Killer deals ladies! I want to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Button Down $12
> Forever 21 Skirt $10
> Necklace $0 (gift!)
> Wood Bracelet $3 via Saks off 5th
> Gold Bracelets $4 each via Loehmann's
> Shoes $160, (Splurge, I know - but they're Louboutins!) Via eBay


----------



## chantal1922

Me today





Cardi- Walmart $7
Cami- Old Navy $3
Skirt- Loft $14
Belt- Nine West $10
Boots- Walmart $20
Tights (they are so comfy)- Payless $6


----------



## Couturable

fabchick1987 said:


> I just LOVE this combo!  Very good eye!





chantal1922 said:


>



Thank you both


----------



## annemerrick

Couturable....I love your outfit, but my eyes went IMMEDIATELY to your shoes.  I am dying!!  They are gorgeous and well worth the $160!


----------



## am2022

looking fab~~~

ive had my share of " steals"  but they all ended up being given to my younger sisters... and they are having a blast!!!

ive kept some iconic pieces...that i gladly said " NO" when my sisters come to my closet...

So now my steal days are over as they always get " stolen" by my siblings!!!




Couturable said:


> Ohhh, great thread! Killer deals ladies! I want to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Button Down $12
> Forever 21 Skirt $10
> Necklace $0 (gift!)
> Wood Bracelet $3 via Saks off 5th
> Gold Bracelets $4 each via Loehmann's
> Shoes $160, (Splurge, I know - but they're Louboutins!) Via eBay


----------



## Couturable

amacasa said:


> looking fab~~~
> 
> ive had my share of " steals"  but they all ended up being given to my younger sisters... and they are having a blast!!!
> 
> ive kept some iconic pieces...that i gladly said " NO" when my sisters come to my closet...
> 
> So now my steal days are over as they always get " stolen" by my siblings!!!



Thank you!
Haha, well they still are "steals" if they are being stolen! LOL!


----------



## Couturable

annemerrick said:


> Couturable....I love your outfit, but my eyes went IMMEDIATELY to your shoes.  I am dying!!  They are gorgeous and well worth the $160!



Thank you! I was randomly searching the 'bay one afternoon and stumbled across them - buy it now for that price. They were BRAND NEW! I almost fell off my chair!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chantal1922 said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Walmart $7
> Cami- Old Navy $3
> Skirt- Loft $14
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Boots- Walmart $20
> Tights (they are so comfy)- Payless $6



Very cute cardigan...crazy bargain!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> We need to get this thread back on a roll again....
> 
> Neiman Marcus cashmere sweater- $6.50 thrift
> Freedom of Choice jeans- $17 Buffalo Exchange
> 
> It's a good thing you cant see my shoes....they are oh, so gorgeous Louis Vuitton clogs that were anything BUT a bargain!!




Welcome back!! 

Love this look..you look amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couturable said:


> Ohhh, great thread! Killer deals ladies! I want to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap Button Down $12
> Forever 21 Skirt $10
> Necklace $0 (gift!)
> Wood Bracelet $3 via Saks off 5th
> Gold Bracelets $4 each via Loehmann's
> Shoes $160, (Splurge, I know - but they're Louboutins!) Via eBay




You look great!


----------



## annemerrick

Couturable....I NEVER get those kinds of deals on Ebay!  But people have goten them from me!  Just a few weeks ago, I had a Burberry vest that ended up selling for $.99!!!

Chantal...I also really like that cardi!

Today I am wearing CRAZY pants!  I am a big fan of weird pants....and these fit the bill!  Not only do they have a wide leg....but also have a bunch of colors and patterns.  They are Miss Sixty.

GAP lambskin jacket- $2 or $3 Garage sale
brown t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
Miss Sixty pants- @ $20 consignment store


----------



## annemerrick

Ooopppsss...I loaded myself sideways!!  Sorry!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

My first outfit post! Yay! And yes, I was at WalMart! 

Shirt: Kohls clearance rack-5.00ish (you can't see but has lace covering back)
Leggings: Target 9.00
Boots: Ross 24.00 
Necklace: Triple Strand Rio Coin Necklace from Stella & Dot Half Price 68.00


http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu250/amanda_ruth87/purseforum.jpg?t=1319580922


----------



## Couturable

Sweetpea83 said:


> You look great!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chantal1922 said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Walmart $7
> Cami- Old Navy $3
> Skirt- Loft $14
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Boots- Walmart $20
> Tights (they are so comfy)- Payless $6



Love this. So cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

fabchick1987 said:


> My first outfit post! Yay! And yes, I was at WalMart!
> 
> Shirt: Kohls clearance rack-5.00ish (you can't see but has lace covering back)
> Leggings: Target 9.00
> Boots: Ross 24.00
> Necklace: Triple Strand Rio Coin Necklace from Stella & Dot Half Price 68.00
> 
> 
> http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/uu250/amanda_ruth87/purseforum.jpg?t=1319580922




Great outfit..love the necklace!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Couturable....I NEVER get those kinds of deals on Ebay!  But people have goten them from me!  Just a few weeks ago, I had a Burberry vest that ended up selling for $.99!!!
> 
> Chantal...I also really like that cardi!
> 
> Today I am wearing CRAZY pants!  I am a big fan of weird pants....and these fit the bill!  Not only do they have a wide leg....but also have a bunch of colors and patterns.  They are Miss Sixty.
> 
> GAP lambskin jacket- $2 or $3 Garage sale
> brown t-shirt- $7 Buffalo Exchange
> Miss Sixty pants- @ $20 consignment store




The jacket looks comfy!


----------



## fabchick1987

Sweetpea83 said:


> Great outfit..love the necklace!


 
Thanks!  I am a stylist for Stella & Dot and I love when they have 50% off!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Feeling a little bit "hippy" today (as in 70's, not large hips!)

Rozae Nichols fringe vest- $130 Neimans Last Call (was $700)
Splendid long tank- $15 Buffalo Exchange (bought in trade)
Current Elliott jeans- $16  Crossroads Trading
Necklase-Gift
Bracelets- $1 each garage sale


I know this is quite an expensive outfit due to the vest...but I LOVE this vest and sometimes it is worth it to spend more on a statement piece!!!


----------



## AlovesJ

chantal1922 said:


> Here's My contribution
> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- Old Navy $9
> Jeggings- gifted
> Flats- Walmart $10
> Belt-NY&CO $10
> Bag- Nine West $28
> Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top- Banana Republic $8
> Skirt- Old Navy $7.50
> Necklace- Etsy $25
> Shoes- Payless $9
> Belt- Ann Klein $10



I like the outfits, and your avatar is adorable.


----------



## bagfashionista

top - F21 ($5.50)
Skirt - Ann Taylor Loft - $30 (caught it at 30% off)
Tights - Target ($3??)
Scarf - from Malaysia (< $10)
booties - Sam Edelman (can i not count this one??! it's about $100 - used 20% coupon code)


----------



## annemerrick

bagfashionista....you look super cute!  I love the whole look!


----------



## chantal1922

Meh I ran out of batteries so I had to take pics with my phone.








Coat- Old Navy $45
MK Scarf- $28
Top- Target $7
Jeggings- gifted
Boots- Walmart $20


----------



## Sweetpea83

**Bumping**


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Feeling a little bit "hippy" today (as in 70's, not large hips!)
> 
> Rozae Nichols fringe vest- $130 Neimans Last Call (was $700)
> Splendid long tank- $15 Buffalo Exchange (bought in trade)
> Current Elliott jeans- $16  Crossroads Trading
> Necklase-Gift
> Bracelets- $1 each garage sale
> 
> 
> I know this is quite an expensive outfit due to the vest...but I LOVE this vest and sometimes it is worth it to spend more on a statement piece!!!




You look great!


----------



## lazlo8

I want to play the Bargain Shopping game!   I will figure out how to actually take a picture of my Outfits ... but for the time being ...

I'm a serious thrifter and recently I decided to thrift a Vintage dress a week. This one came from Goodwill ... which is our most overpriced thrift store here.  This dress was $7.99.  It's 1970's and is thin poly, but very comfy.  I wore it yesterday and people loved it!








With black tights and boots it was a hit!






It's been cold here, so it kept me warm. Also cause poly doesn't breathe too well I was thinking ... wow my skin looks like it is glowing. It was all 1970's looking. That's why the girls looked that way. They were overheated in their 70's frocks!






I used to wonder how Anne got clothes for 25 cents.  But. This week I had the biggest thrift score of my whole life.  A Bag Sale.  The store was clearing stuff out for Christmas ... so a bag was $5. I got 6 bags.  $30 and I estimate about 300 items.  Not all clothes. Shoes, Purses, belts ... (I got 24 belts) ... Just an amazing haul! 10 cent haul!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^Way to go!!  SOunds like a thrifters dream!  I love the dress.  It is fabulous and I am sure it looked amazing with tights!


----------



## x UHOH X

I read almost all the posts.  Whew! 

I want to play too!  Although I've been thrifting or sale-queen shopping for years, I figure I'll start with what I wore today.

Black corduroy duster:  $4 (garage sale)
Lucky Brand long sleeve: $7 (Marshalls)
JJill Jeans: $25 *usually $80 
Leather and Crewel work American Eagle boots:  $49 (a clothes exchange store.)


----------



## x UHOH X

Did i kill the thread??  sorry!


----------



## lazlo8

LOL!! Hi Uhoh!  You didn't kill the thread ... It seems slower maybe during the Holidays?

I LOVE those boots. Love seeing the details there and that Duster the price! $4! What a huge deal! I hate bargaining at Garage sales ... but I do it cause man the prices can go noce and low!

I think it's a great outfit!


----------



## foxgal

lazlo8 said:


> I want to play the Bargain Shopping game! I will figure out how to actually take a picture of my Outfits ... but for the time being ...
> 
> I'm a serious thrifter and recently I decided to thrift a Vintage dress a week. This one came from Goodwill ... which is our most overpriced thrift store here. This dress was $7.99. It's 1970's and is thin poly, but very comfy. I wore it yesterday and people loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With black tights and boots it was a hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been cold here, so it kept me warm. Also cause poly doesn't breathe too well I was thinking ... wow my skin looks like it is glowing. It was all 1970's looking. That's why the girls looked that way. They were overheated in their 70's frocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to wonder how Anne got clothes for 25 cents. But. This week I had the biggest thrift score of my whole life. A Bag Sale. The store was clearing stuff out for Christmas ... so a bag was $5. I got 6 bags. $30 and I estimate about 300 items. Not all clothes. Shoes, Purses, belts ... (I got 24 belts) ... Just an amazing haul! 10 cent haul!


 
Wow, what a cute dress! Totally '70's and totally current at the same time! Imagine it looked great with black tights.


----------



## mrs moulds

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Jacket - The Gap $4.00
> Dress - H&M $15.00
> Shoes - Franco Sarto $ 98.00


 
Love this look.  Now I've got to pull my jean jacket out of the closet.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mrs moulds said:


> Love this look.  Now I've got to pull my jean jacket out of the closet.



Well thank you.


----------



## chantal1922

Top- Target $7
Skirt- Old Navy $7.50
Belt- Ann Klein $10
Boots- Walmart $20
Bracelet- Forever 21 $5
Tights- Payless or Target $5 or $6


----------



## annemerrick

Helllooooo....
   My sincerest apologies for being inactive with this thread!  Let's get the thrifty outfits going....

Tucker for Target top-@$7.00 (on sale)
Jolt jeans-$7.20 nordstroms rack

(I am seriously debating a return trip to nordstroms to pick up another pair of these jeans. They are the perfect bell)


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> Helllooooo....
> My sincerest apologies for being inactive with this thread!  Let's get the thrifty outfits going....
> 
> Tucker for Target top-@$7.00 (on sale)
> Jolt jeans-$7.20 nordstroms rack
> 
> (I am seriously debating a return trip to nordstroms to pick up another pair of these jeans. They are the perfect bell)




I ran over to our Nordies Rack to see if they still had them and sure enough!  I scored a pair!  $7.20 ... and now I want another pair to ... dye black or try and tie dye.  Thanks for the info!  I am thrilled!  I even put them on!  






Red sweater 25 cents from bag sale BCBG
Silk velvet burnout scarf goodwill $4
Giant old lady nut necklace $2 ... thrifted
Boots by Doc Marten Darcie ... $15 Goodwill


----------



## annemerrick

lazlo8 said:
			
		

> I ran over to our Nordies Rack to see if they still had them and sure enough!  I scored a pair!  $7.20 ... and now I want another pair to ... dye black or try and tie dye.  Thanks for the info!  I am thrilled!  I even put them on!
> 
> Red sweater 25 cents from bag sale BCBG
> Silk velvet burnout scarf goodwill $4
> Giant old lady nut necklace $2 ... thrifted
> Boots by Doc Marten Darcie ... $15 Goodwill



Yay!!!  So happy!!  I am going back tomorrow for another pair!!  They are so great!  So, so happy you found them!!!!!


----------



## heathery

vintage coat, Salvation Army, $5
City Streets studded tunic, JCPenney, $5
MIA 2 oxford, Shoe Carnival, $35
Xhilaration tights, Target, $2 

Outfit Cost: $47

To lazily quote from my blog, this vintage coat is by far my favorite thrifting find to date. And the absurd thing is, I actually walked out of the store without buying it. It was marked $20, but with a 75% off sale only a couple days away, how could I possibly not wait for the chance to get it for $5? I'm tellin' ya, bargain hunting breeds insanity. Lucky for crazy me, it was still there when I went back. In the left pocket, I found a small envelope with an extra button, an order slip with handwritten details (sapphire in color, Spanish lamb fur) and a $285 (!) price tag.


----------



## caramel15

^^^ thats an awesome find for $5!


----------



## caramel15

chantal1922 said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi- Walmart $7
> Cami- Old Navy $3
> Skirt- Loft $14
> Belt- Nine West $10
> Boots- Walmart $20
> Tights (they are so comfy)- Payless $6


 
I like that skirt.


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> Yay!!!  So happy!!  I am going back tomorrow for another pair!!  They are so great!  So, so happy you found them!!!!!



Thanks to you I was able to get them! And I snuck back after work to a different store and got a size down, for skinny days cause they do have that nice stretch to them. So comfy!  I am going to manipulate the denim somehow I think. Dye or ... something interesting! Plus a girl told me at work that my jeans were so, "Rock & Roll!" and I told her where to get herself a pair. 

She's actually a Legit Rocker herself, so you have created lots of Good Thrift Karma for yourself Anne!  i feel sure more fancy fur or crazy pants are on the way for you!



heathery said:


> vintage coat, Salvation Army, $5
> City Streets studded tunic, JCPenney, $5
> MIA 2 oxford, Shoe Carnival, $35
> Xhilaration tights, Target, $2
> 
> Outfit Cost: $47
> 
> To lazily quote from my blog, this vintage coat is by far my favorite thrifting find to date. And the absurd thing is, I actually walked out of the store without buying it. It was marked $20, but with a 75% off sale only a couple days away, how could I possibly not wait for the chance to get it for $5? I'm tellin' ya, bargain hunting breeds insanity. Lucky for crazy me, it was still there when I went back. In the left pocket, I found a small envelope with an extra button, an order slip with handwritten details (sapphire in color, Spanish lamb fur) and a $285 (!) price tag.




The whole outfit is darling and you look so sweet and happy! Love the coat and I'm a gambler like that too. I understand the need to risk the coat for the $15!  So glad you "won!"  It's a Beauty!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today....

Vintage suede vest/cape/jacket?? type of thing-$25.50 Buffalo Exchange-no $$$ spent...used trade!
cream Lucky t-shirt- $2 thrift
Current Elliott jeans- $16 Crossroads Trading (still had the Neimans tags on)
Miu Miu clogs- either $38 or $48 Buffalo Exchange

The photo of my jewlery wouldn't upload, but I am wearing my Me&Ro diamond cross necklace that I bought at BE for $20...retail value almost $3000.00


----------



## annemerrick

heathery said:


> vintage coat, Salvation Army, $5
> City Streets studded tunic, JCPenney, $5
> MIA 2 oxford, Shoe Carnival, $35
> Xhilaration tights, Target, $2
> 
> Outfit Cost: $47
> 
> To lazily quote from my blog, this vintage coat is by far my favorite thrifting find to date. And the absurd thing is, I actually walked out of the store without buying it. It was marked $20, but with a 75% off sale only a couple days away, how could I possibly not wait for the chance to get it for $5? I'm tellin' ya, bargain hunting breeds insanity. Lucky for crazy me, it was still there when I went back. In the left pocket, I found a small envelope with an extra button, an order slip with handwritten details (sapphire in color, Spanish lamb fur) and a $285 (!) price tag.


 
The coat is fantastically gorgoeus!  ANd $285 all those years ago would be $1500 easy today!  It is really beautiful!  Great find!!



lazlo8 said:


> Thanks to you I was able to get them! And I snuck back after work to a different store and got a size down, for skinny days cause they do have that nice stretch to them. So comfy! I am going to manipulate the denim somehow I think. Dye or ... something interesting! Plus a girl told me at work that my jeans were so, "Rock & Roll!" and I told her where to get herself a pair.
> 
> She's actually a Legit Rocker herself, so you have created lots of Good Thrift Karma for yourself Anne! i feel sure more fancy fur or crazy pants are on the way for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit is darling and you look so sweet and happy! Love the coat and I'm a gambler like that too. I understand the need to risk the coat for the $15! So glad you "won!" It's a Beauty!



I smile at the idea that there will be lots of people on the streets now wearing the bell bottom jeans!!  I am going to swing into my Rack tomorrow and hope that they have a pair.  It doesn't look too good for me as I called yesterday and they couldn't find any!  I have told so many people about them though that it is my own fault!  aaahhh well...it is not like I am lacking in the bell-bottom department!!


----------



## chloe_chanel

LOVE LOVE LOVE! That is one sexy coat 



heathery said:


> vintage coat, Salvation Army, $5
> City Streets studded tunic, JCPenney, $5
> MIA 2 oxford, Shoe Carnival, $35
> Xhilaration tights, Target, $2
> 
> Outfit Cost: $47
> 
> To lazily quote from my blog, this vintage coat is by far my favorite thrifting find to date. And the absurd thing is, I actually walked out of the store without buying it. It was marked $20, but with a 75% off sale only a couple days away, how could I possibly not wait for the chance to get it for $5? I'm tellin' ya, bargain hunting breeds insanity. Lucky for crazy me, it was still there when I went back. In the left pocket, I found a small envelope with an extra button, an order slip with handwritten details (sapphire in color, Spanish lamb fur) and a $285 (!) price tag.


----------



## bluejinx

lazlo8 said:


> I want to play the Bargain Shopping game!   I will figure out how to actually take a picture of my Outfits ... but for the time being ...
> 
> I'm a serious thrifter and recently I decided to thrift a Vintage dress a week. This one came from Goodwill ... which is our most overpriced thrift store here.  This dress was $7.99.  It's 1970's and is thin poly, but very comfy.  I wore it yesterday and people loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With black tights and boots it was a hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been cold here, so it kept me warm. Also cause poly doesn't breathe too well I was thinking ... wow my skin looks like it is glowing. It was all 1970's looking. That's why the girls looked that way. They were overheated in their 70's frocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to wonder how Anne got clothes for 25 cents.  But. This week I had the biggest thrift score of my whole life.  A Bag Sale.  The store was clearing stuff out for Christmas ... so a bag was $5. I got 6 bags.  $30 and I estimate about 300 items.  Not all clothes. Shoes, Purses, belts ... (I got 24 belts) ... Just an amazing haul! 10 cent haul!



gorgeous dress! Though I laughed at goodwill being your most expensive thrift store cause its our cheapest!


----------



## annemerrick

Love that dress Lazlo!!  My outfit today would have been a fine bargain if not for the Target sweater!!  Isn't it crazy when Target is the mist expensive item in your outfit!!

Splendid tank $10 Buffalo exchange
Juicy leggings FREE (gift from sister in law)
L'autre Chose boots-14 buffalo exchange
Missoni for Target sweater-$50 target


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Absolutely love this thread! Makes a nice change from people showing off their expensive purchases  

I'm going to make a proper post at some point with a few items but I got some fantastic skinny levi's at the outlet for £15 ($23) instead of £50 ($79). 

My best bargain yet has to be my fully lined (and fully authenticated) Versace LBD which was also £15 from Ebay! It has real leather straps and is such good quality. 












Also got this vintage viscose (label unfortunately cut off) yellow polka dot dress for £4.






Please excuse my messy room!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Love that dress Lazlo!!  My outfit today would have been a fine bargain if not for the Target sweater!!  Isn't it crazy when Target is the mist expensive item in your outfit!!
> 
> Splendid tank $10 Buffalo exchange
> Juicy leggings FREE (gift from sister in law)
> L'autre Chose boots-14 buffalo exchange
> Missoni for Target sweater-$50 target






Love this look   I love that sweater!  Wow $50.00 at Target!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chantal1922 said:


> Meh I ran out of batteries so I had to take pics with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat- Old Navy $45
> MK Scarf- $28
> Top- Target $7
> Jeggings- gifted
> Boots- Walmart $20


 

pretty coat scarf combo!


----------



## lazlo8

TheDesignerGirl said:


> *Absolutely love this thread! Makes a nice change from people showing off their expensive purchases *
> 
> I'm going to make a proper post at some point with a few items but I got some fantastic skinny levi's at the outlet for £15 ($23) instead of £50 ($79).
> 
> My best bargain yet has to be my fully lined (and fully authenticated) Versace LBD which was also £15 from Ebay! It has real leather straps and is such good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this vintage viscose (label unfortunately cut off) yellow polka dot dress for £4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my messy room!




I think you look adorable!

Love the Versace of course, but man you rock the yellow!

And as to expensive hauls ...  I remember back when teh economy was good I suffered from that disability also.  Luckily I overcame and now it's all about "how little can I pay?" LOL!  It's a Funny World Little Friend!


----------



## annemerrick

TheDesignerGirl said:


> Absolutely love this thread! Makes a nice change from people showing off their expensive purchases
> 
> I'm going to make a proper post at some point with a few items but I got some fantastic skinny levi's at the outlet for £15 ($23) instead of £50 ($79).
> 
> My best bargain yet has to be my fully lined (and fully authenticated) Versace LBD which was also £15 from Ebay! It has real leather straps and is such good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this vintage viscose (label unfortunately cut off) yellow polka dot dress for £4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my messy room!


 
You are just too cute!  And you look amazing in BOTH dresses!!



kcf68 said:


> Love this look I love that sweater! Wow $50.00 at Target!!


 
Thank you!  That Missoni stuff was pricey!!!

[


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:
Vintage Frye boots-$7 thrift
Rich & Skinny jeans-$5.99 goodwill
White t-shirt- under $5 thrift
Cashmere sweAter vest-$23 Buffalo exchange
Tolani scarf-$7 buffalo exchange
Balenciaga bag$170 buffalo exchange (after trade I think I paid @50)


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> Vintage Frye boots-$7 thrift
> Rich & Skinny jeans-$5.99 goodwill
> White t-shirt- under $5 thrift
> Cashmere sweAter vest-$23 Buffalo exchange
> Tolani scarf-$7 buffalo exchange
> Balenciaga bag$170 buffalo exchange (after trade I think I paid @50)



Love it ..head to toe! That bag, is amazing Anne!  I have been saving my BE and Crossroads trade, instead of buying a million little tops I may never wear im waiting for a nice find!  That B bag would be AWESOME!


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> Vintage Frye boots-$7 thrift
> Rich & Skinny jeans-$5.99 goodwill
> White t-shirt- under $5 thrift
> Cashmere sweAter vest-$23 Buffalo exchange
> Tolani scarf-$7 buffalo exchange
> Balenciaga bag$170 buffalo exchange (after trade I think I paid @50)


 

You're like a Professional Mobster Thrifter Anne!  It's all so beautiful!  

You must get comments all day long about how beautifully you dress!

Seriously you're an Artist!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> Vintage Frye boots-$7 thrift
> Rich & Skinny jeans-$5.99 goodwill
> White t-shirt- under $5 thrift
> Cashmere sweAter vest-$23 Buffalo exchange
> Tolani scarf-$7 buffalo exchange
> Balenciaga bag$170 buffalo exchange (after trade I think I paid @50)


 
This is a cute outfit too!!



lazlo8 said:


> You're like a Professional Mobster Thrifter Anne! It's all so beautiful!
> 
> You must get comments all day long about how beautifully you dress!
> 
> Seriously you're an Artist!


 
That's what we'll call her PMT for the shorten version!!!


----------



## annemerrick

kcf68 said:
			
		

> This is a cute outfit too!!
> 
> That's what we'll call her PMT for the shorten version!!!



Think I can get me some bling that says that??!!


----------



## lazlo8

PMT in the Hizzy!


----------



## annemerrick

It's CRAZY PANTS day!!!!!

Denim jacket- under $5 thrift ( I am not
Usually a denim jacket kind of gal, but the cut on this was too cute!)
T-shirt-$11 buffalo exchange (kind of pricey, but matches the pants perfectly!!)
Miss sixty corduroy pants-$26 consignment


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> It's CRAZY PANTS day!!!!!
> 
> Denim jacket- under $5 thrift ( I am not
> Usually a denim jacket kind of gal, but the cut on this was too cute!)
> T-shirt-$11 buffalo exchange (kind of pricey, but matches the pants perfectly!!)
> Miss sixty corduroy pants-$26 consignment




Crazy Pants Day!? I am so glad I know before I get dressed!

Is there a picture of the PMT?  I cannot see a picture ....


----------



## annemerrick

here is the pic....


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> here is the pic....



Hooray! Those are my favorites of your crazy pants and I adore them!  I am now addicted to Miss Sixty cause of those!  You look adorable Miss Anne!  Seriously you should get Best Dressed in Texas!


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> here is the pic....


 
I love these crazy pants!!!


----------



## annemerrick

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Love it ..head to toe! That bag, is amazing Anne! I have been saving my BE and Crossroads trade, instead of buying a million little tops I may never wear im waiting for a nice find! That B bag would be AWESOME!


 
I wish that I had the willpower to save my trade credit, but I ALWAYS find something that I want!!!  Hope your treasure finds you soon!!  The Balenciaga came with no tassels, so they priced it well.  I headed on over to Joann's and bought a roll of ;eather cord which matched PERFECTLY.  Seriously...looks like the original tassels!



kcf68 said:


> This is a cute outfit too!!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we'll call her PMT for the shorten version!!!


 


lazlo8 said:


> Crazy Pants Day!? I am so glad I know before I get dressed!
> 
> Is there a picture of the PMT? I cannot see a picture ....


 
Hope to see some crazy pants pictured here shortly!!



lazlo8 said:


> Hooray! Those are my favorites of your crazy pants and I adore them! I am now addicted to Miss Sixty cause of those! You look adorable Miss Anne! Seriously you should get Best Dressed in Texas!


 
I also really like these and winter crazy pants are harder to come by.  Apparently summer is the season to let your crazy out!  My favorite pair of crazy pants are my super gigantic wide leg "totem" pants.  I can't beleive I have not pictured them here on tpf, but if not...they will be here at my first opportunity to wear them this summer!!!  I LOVE them!!!  Last time I wore them, my daughter told me that people were laughing at my pants!!!!  Let them laugh....cause I like what I like and for everyone wearing a denim skirt and Gap shirt...there is someone like me to bust out the crazy wear!!!!

And thanks for the compliment!!  



nillacobain said:


> I love these crazy pants!!!


 
Thank you Nilla!!!!!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> here is the pic....


 
Oh my those are crazy but they look really good on you!! If I wore those my husband who doesn't like prints would say no way go back in the house...


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

annemerrick said:


> I wish that I had the willpower to save my trade credit, but I ALWAYS find something that I want!!!  Hope your treasure finds you soon!!  The Balenciaga came with no tassels, so they priced it well.  I headed on over to Joann's and bought a roll of ;eather cord which matched PERFECTLY.  Seriously...looks like the original tassels!


 I recently heard about the Bal bags here on TPF.  They are selling for $1300 secondhand Anne!  That is an amazing deal you got!


----------



## lazlo8

Calvin Klein Jacket $4 at Salvation Army 50% off. It was Brand New! 

Green silk peasant shirt by Karen Kane ... $4 American Cancer Society Thrift

Platform heels $1.50 at ACS thrift

Moschino Jeans Crazy Pants TJ Maxx for $40 (red tagged down from $400)  ... I also have these in black and white (these are pale blue with traditional henna colored design) and I bought a pair on eBay that is Red and White for $14 total.  These are my favorite Crazy Pants and I never want to live w/o them!

Nails Midnight Hour by Nat Robbins $1 at a dusty ...







Just the pants ... just the crazy pants M'am ...

OOoo and I should mention I found these panties at 99 cent only that were the softest cutest boy shorts, silky soft cotton original retail on them was $25 a pair and I completely horded them.  Yep.  Thrifty down to the panties!


----------



## Dilostyle

Ah girls,  I have a question......What is Buffalo Exchange? Sorry ....... I've never heard of it.


----------



## chantal1922

So glad to see this thread is back!


----------



## annemerrick

lazlo8 said:


> Calvin Klein Jacket $4 at Salvation Army 50% off. It was Brand New!
> 
> Green silk peasant shirt by Karen Kane ... $4 American Cancer Society Thrift
> 
> Platform heels $1.50 at ACS thrift
> 
> Moschino Jeans Crazy Pants TJ Maxx for $40 (red tagged down from $400) ... I also have these in black and white (these are pale blue with traditional henna colored design) and I bought a pair on eBay that is Red and White for $14 total. These are my favorite Crazy Pants and I never want to live w/o them!
> 
> Nails Midnight Hour by Nat Robbins $1 at a dusty ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the pants ... just the crazy pants M'am ...
> 
> OOoo and I should mention I found these panties at 99 cent only that were the softest cutest boy shorts, silky soft cotton original retail on them was $25 a pair and I completely horded them. Yep. Thrifty down to the panties!


 
Yup...loving your crazy pants...you are looking darling!!  My conservative daughter asked me to please not come into her school today cause of my pants!!  What???  Em barassed of her mothers fashion sense??!!  I am also thrifty down to my panties also Lazlo!!  .99 cent only store is my favorite place to buy mine...they have GREAT panties for $.99.  And recently I bought a couple of the super low dip bras there.  They had $30 price tags on them for $.99!  Love those bras!!!



Dilostyle said:


> Ah girls, I have a question......What is Buffalo Exchange? Sorry ....... I've never heard of it.


  Buffalo Exchange is a buy, sell, trade store.  You can take in clothes and get either store credit or cash for the items they accept!  Love that place!!!



chantal1922 said:


> So glad to see this thread is back!


 
I miss you Chantal.  Can't wait to see your perfectly accessorized outfits!


----------



## lazlo8

Oh my God in heaven they have good bras at the 99?  Do tell!  Do they have a brand name? Was this recently or some time ago?  ....  I need to be paying more attention ...


----------



## annemerrick

lazlo8 said:
			
		

> Oh my God in heaven they have good bras at the 99?  Do tell!  Do they have a brand name? Was this recently or some time ago?  ....  I need to be paying more attention ...



I know they still have them at my .99. I am not sure of the brand, but they are the low plunge bras that work great under anything with a V. I love mine!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Outfit for today:

sweater wrap- $3.50 Salvation Army
Alexander Wang blouse-under $20 Buffalo Exchange
bird necklace- $3.98 F21
Green skirt-$7 Buffalo Exchange


----------



## chantal1922

Cardi- LOFT $40
Top- Old Navy $8
Jeans- Dress Barn $36
Flats- $14
Pearl Necklace- $15
Bracelet- Forever 21 $5


----------



## bluejinx

chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- LOFT $40
> Top- Old Navy $8
> Jeans- Dress Barn $36
> Flats- $14
> Pearl Necklace- $15
> Bracelet- Forever 21 $5



cute!


----------



## kcf68

annemerrick said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> sweater wrap- $3.50 Salvation Army
> Alexander Wang blouse-under $20 Buffalo Exchange
> bird necklace- $3.98 F21
> Green skirt-$7 Buffalo Exchange


 
This looks comfy!!


----------



## x UHOH X

Morning!  I recently acquired some sweet deals and wanted to share.  Since my daily attire is pretty much directed (uniform), I have to get it all in at once!  (But don't worry, I'm not wearing all of these things at once.  )

Silk poncho top:  $16 at Talbot's
Seven jeans:  $15 at Marshalls
Louboutins:  $225 on eBay (although they're a bit tight.   )






BEAUtiful red corduroy blazer:  $18 at Talbots
same Seven Jeans
SUPER high heeled Steve Madden boots (very comfy!): $40  (worth it!)
Hermes Plume:  $2k.  (*sigh - almost FIVE TIMES more expensive than my wedding gown, which I also got on sale!)


----------



## MNinVA

annemerrick said:
			
		

> Outfit for today:
> 
> Fortune dress- FREE!!! I modelled in a friends fashion show and got to keep the dress. I need a sign that says, "Will work for clothes!"
> Shoes- Guess Carrie $40 Macy's



I love your outfit.... Love. Love. Love the shoe

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chantal1922

x UHOH X said:


> Morning!  I recently acquired some sweet deals and wanted to share.  Since my daily attire is pretty much directed (uniform), I have to get it all in at once!  (But don't worry, I'm not wearing all of these things at once.  )
> 
> Silk poncho top:  $16 at Talbot's
> Seven jeans:  $15 at Marshalls
> Louboutins:  $225 on eBay (although they're a bit tight.   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUtiful red corduroy blazer:  $18 at Talbots
> same Seven Jeans
> SUPER high heeled Steve Madden boots (very comfy!): $40  (worth it!)
> Hermes Plume:  $2k.  (*sigh - almost FIVE TIMES more expensive than my wedding gown, which I also got on sale!)


I love the first top!


----------



## chantal1922

Me on Sunday










Blazer $25
Blouse $13
Jeggings $37
Boots $20
Necklace- Forever 21 $4.80


----------



## annemerrick

MNinVA said:


> I love your outfit.... Love. Love. Love the shoe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you!



chantal1922 said:


> Me on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer $25
> Blouse $13
> Jeggings $37
> Boots $20
> Necklace- Forever 21 $4.80


 
Chantal...you look great!  You are always so well put together!



chantal1922 said:


> Cardi- LOFT $40
> Top- Old Navy $8
> Jeans- Dress Barn $36
> Flats- $14
> Pearl Necklace- $15
> Bracelet- Forever 21 $5


 
LOVE the yellow with the polka dots!



x UHOH X said:


> Morning! I recently acquired some sweet deals and wanted to share. Since my daily attire is pretty much directed (uniform), I have to get it all in at once! (But don't worry, I'm not wearing all of these things at once.  )
> 
> Silk poncho top: $16 at Talbot's
> Seven jeans: $15 at Marshalls
> Louboutins: $225 on eBay (although they're a bit tight.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUtiful red corduroy blazer: $18 at Talbots
> same Seven Jeans
> SUPER high heeled Steve Madden boots (very comfy!): $40 (worth it!)
> Hermes Plume: $2k. (*sigh - almost FIVE TIMES more expensive than my wedding gown, which I also got on sale!)


 
Love all of your stuff!  The silk poncho is gorgeous.  My favorite are those boots!!!  WHat is the style name?  They are super cute!

My outfit for today:
Brown wrap top- FREE from a friend
Purple t-shirt- $1.99 Salvation Army
Belt- $75 some swanky store in Breckenridge, CO.  Too expensive, but I love it!  As a bonus, I am supporting the Peruvian women who so beautifully made it!
Jeans- $16 Crossroads Trading
Shoes- $25 Buffalo Exchange (I know you can's see them, but they are brown clogs.  I have the same pair in black.  Super high and super comfy!)


----------



## x UHOH X

annemerrick said:


> Love all of your stuff!  The silk poncho is gorgeous.  My favorite are those boots!!!  WHat is the style name?  They are super cute!



THANKYA!  Before you asked, I had no idea what style name the boots were, but I just googled it and (surprising to me) found it!  They're Steve Madden's "Desirred"  (sic) in black.

Link to same pair (didn't pay that much, THANK YOU MARSHALLS!) 
http://www.zappos.com/steve-madden-desirred-bone-leather


----------



## lazlo8

Outfit of the day starts with my peacock leggings I found for $2 yesterday

Pair of amazing leather and studded shoes I had to glue back together in one part with E4000 glue (available at Walmart) and some mini clamps I got at the 99 cent store ...  $1.50





Earrings $3 Thrifted at the Mean Christians Thrift Store ... making the earrings the most $$ part of this outfit! Hooray!






J Crew Dress found three days ago at the 99 cent only store (OMG! TY!) when i was there for energy drinks!









Giant Thrifted Belt ... I think it was $2 ...  Nice old lady  thrift shop where they tell me stories about how you HAD to wear hats and gloves to go to Downtown LA "back in the day" ... "What if you didn't?"  ... "No! No!   You did! You just did!  Everyone did!"

Also where I got my sailor suit


----------



## annemerrick

Yay!!!! My phone upload works again!!!!

Outfit for today:

Poncho-$6.98 random thrift 
Chan lau tank-$12 buffalo exchange
COH jeans-$20 bought on clearance!


----------



## annemerrick

x UHOH X said:


> THANKYA! Before you asked, I had no idea what style name the boots were, but I just googled it and (surprising to me) found it! They're Steve Madden's "Desirred" (sic) in black.
> 
> Link to same pair (didn't pay that much, THANK YOU MARSHALLS!)
> http://www.zappos.com/steve-madden-desirred-bone-leather


 
Thank you so much!!



lazlo8 said:


> Outfit of the day starts with my peacock leggings I found for $2 yesterday
> 
> Pair of amazing leather and studded shoes I had to glue back together in one part with E4000 glue (available at Walmart) and some mini clamps I got at the 99 cent store ... $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earrings $3 Thrifted at the Mean Christians Thrift Store ... making the earrings the most $$ part of this outfit! Hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Dress found three days ago at the 99 cent only store (OMG! TY!) when i was there for energy drinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant Thrifted Belt ... I think it was $2 ... Nice old lady thrift shop where they tell me stories about how you HAD to wear hats and gloves to go to Downtown LA "back in the day" ... "What if you didn't?" ... "No! No! You did! You just did! Everyone did!"
> 
> Also where I got my sailor suit


 
I love it all....from the shoes to the earrings!!  I am a bit bumfuzzled about the J. Crew dress though...did you buy it at the $.99 only store????  Clarification needed!!


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it all....from the shoes to the earrings!!  I am a bit bumfuzzled about the J. Crew dress though...did you buy it at the $.99 only store????  Clarification needed!!




Yes, I bought the J. Crew dress at the 99 cent only store.  Random!  

99 cent only store has been buying clothes by the pound from Goodwill I think.  The stuff that doesn't sell.  Usually they get shipped to 3rd World countries.  Who pay 10 cents a pound I think.  At the Goodwill outlets I have never been to I think it is ... $1.25 a pound?  There's one in Long Beach and I hear it is scary.

They come with a "Recycle" tag and ring up as "Vintage Clothes" at the register. This has been happening for a couple of years.  It's purely random here in So Cal which store will have the clothes and which won't. But I have scored some good stuff there.  They will even have it on racks sometimes. Or occasionally you have to dig.

I go to 99 cent store for fresh fruit.  They have berries and yogurts and all manners of organics here. Next door to one is a Out of the Closet store that has a dollar rack and sometimes they have a 5 for $1 rack which will blow your mind. And destroy your sense of economic balance in this world ...

Interesting right?


----------



## lazlo8

annemerrick said:


> Yay!!!! My phone upload works again!!!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> Poncho-$6.98 random thrift
> Chan lau tank-$12 buffalo exchange
> COH jeans-$20 bought on clearance!




You look beautiful and cool!  Citizens of Humanity is turning into one of my favorite jeans companies ... I just adore them.  Again ... they make a butt look good, which is kinda the point of premium denim.


----------



## chantal1922

annemerrick said:


> Yay!!!! My phone upload works again!!!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> Poncho-$6.98 random thrift
> Chan lau tank-$12 buffalo exchange
> COH jeans-$20 bought on clearance!


Cute! I always love the demin/pants you wear.


----------



## SoLovely

x UHOH X said:


> Morning!  I recently acquired some sweet deals and wanted to share.  Since my daily attire is pretty much directed (uniform), I have to get it all in at once!  (But don't worry, I'm not wearing all of these things at once.  )
> 
> Silk poncho top:  $16 at Talbot's
> Seven jeans:  $15 at Marshalls
> Louboutins:  $225 on eBay (although they're a bit tight.   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUtiful red corduroy blazer:  $18 at Talbots
> same Seven Jeans
> SUPER high heeled Steve Madden boots (very comfy!): $40  (worth it!)
> Hermes Plume:  $2k.  (*sigh - almost FIVE TIMES more expensive than my wedding gown, which I also got on sale!)



Oh, I love your Hermes Plume.  That style is on my fantasy wish list, as in, "If someone gave you an outrageous amount of money and you HAD to spend it on yourself and it HAD to be on something unnecessary but SO LOVELY -- what would you buy?"  For me, it would be an Hermes Plume.  What is the story of your purchase?  What do you like best about the bag?  Are you still glad you bought it?


----------



## x UHOH X

SoLovely said:


> Oh, I love your Hermes Plume.  That style is on my fantasy wish list, as in, "If someone gave you an outrageous amount of money and you HAD to spend it on yourself and it HAD to be on something unnecessary but SO LOVELY -- what would you buy?"  For me, it would be an Hermes Plume.  What is the story of your purchase?  What do you like best about the bag?  Are you still glad you bought it?



Not sure why, but I'm  having problems with my real reply to this!


----------



## x UHOH X

SoLovely said:


> Oh, I love your Hermes Plume.  That style is on my fantasy wish list, as in, "If someone gave you an outrageous amount of money and you HAD to spend it on yourself and it HAD to be on something unnecessary but SO LOVELY -- what would you buy?"  For me, it would be an Hermes Plume.  What is the story of your purchase?  What do you like best about the bag?  Are you still glad you bought it?



  Thanks!  I love it.  It's a little bigger than I realized, but it's not bad or cumbersome.  It doesn't open up wide like some of my other bags, but it does its job well.  I don't use it often because I haven't fixed the light scratches yet, but I do like to carry it around the house, just because.   It's SUCH a pretty color!!  It almost killed me to pay that much, but I had to consider that other Plumes were going for quite a bit higher.  Relatively speaking, it was a steal!  It spoke to me and told me to take it home.  So i did.  I hope you find one that speaks to you!


----------



## nillacobain

Bumping this thread!

Today outfit:

Next jeans - ebay find 9 I think incl. shipping
Zara vneck- ntw at charity shop 1
H&M belt - less than 4
Stroili Oro enamel bangle - gift
vintage purse - ebay find less than 4 incl. shipping
random espadrille wegdes

ps-I swear..my legs aren't that short! ush:ush:


----------



## annemerrick

nillacobain said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> Today outfit:
> 
> Next jeans - ebay find 9 I think incl. shipping
> Zara vneck- ntw at charity shop 1
> H&M belt - less than 4
> Stroili Oro enamel bangle - gift
> vintage purse - ebay find less than 4 incl. shipping
> random espadrille wegdes
> 
> ps-I swear..my legs aren't that short! ush:ush:


 

Yay!!!  SO glad to see you here!  Your comment made me LOL!  SOmetimes the angles of the photos do make us look wonky...but I think you look great!  I love the color of your top...perfect for Spring.  Everything looks darling!


----------



## Sweetpea83

annemerrick said:


> Yay!!!! My phone upload works again!!!!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> 
> Poncho-$6.98 random thrift
> Chan lau tank-$12 buffalo exchange
> COH jeans-$20 bought on clearance!




What a great outfit! Glad to see you posting here again!


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> Yay!!! SO glad to see you here! Your comment made me LOL! SOmetimes the angles of the photos do make us look wonky...but I think you look great! I love the color of your top...perfect for Spring. Everything looks darling!


 
Thank you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nillacobain said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> Today outfit:
> 
> Next jeans - ebay find 9 I think incl. shipping
> Zara vneck- ntw at charity shop 1
> H&M belt - less than 4
> Stroili Oro enamel bangle - gift
> vintage purse - ebay find less than 4 incl. shipping
> random espadrille wegdes
> 
> ps-I swear..my legs aren't that short! ush:ush:



Great outfit!

Lol! Isn't it frustrating how the camera distorts the photo? I once was in a group photo and I was put in front, at the end of a row. When I saw the photo I almost died. My head looked abnormally HUGE -- twice at big as everyone else's head!


----------



## nillacobain

HermesNewbie said:


> Great outfit!
> 
> Lol! *Isn't it frustrating how the camera distorts the photo?* I once was in a group photo and I was put in front, at the end of a row. When I saw the photo I almost died. My head looked abnormally HUGE -- twice at big as everyone else's head!


 

Thank you. 

 Indeed! I look like a Oompa-Loompa!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nillacobain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Indeed! I look like a Oompa-Loompa!



No, you definitely do not look like an Oompa Loopma! You look great!


----------



## nillacobain

Bumping this thread with a super blurry BB pic:

My fav H&M dress - ebay find
Cardi - a gift from MIL
wisteria leather shoes - on clearance
vintage little bag - ebay find (not pictured)


----------



## x UHOH X

nillacobain said:


> Bumping this thread with a super blurry BB pic:
> 
> My fav H&M dress - ebay find
> Cardi - a gift from MIL
> wisteria leather shoes - on clearance
> vintage little bag - ebay find (not pictured)


 
That's a really cute outfit!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nillacobain said:


> Bumping this thread with a super blurry BB pic:
> 
> My fav H&M dress - ebay find
> Cardi - a gift from MIL
> wisteria leather shoes - on clearance
> vintage little bag - ebay find (not pictured)



Super cute!


----------



## nillacobain

x UHOH X said:


> That's a really cute outfit!


 


HermesNewbie said:


> Super cute!


 Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Another awful BB pic - next time I'll use DH's camera. 

H&M degrade skirt (pink on top and red on bottom)- 2 &#8364; second-hand store find
Red Sisley cardigan - 1 &#8364; charity shop
no name black t-shirt
vintage little bag - ebay find
H&M belt


----------



## bluejinx

nillacobain said:


> another awful bb pic - next time i'll use dh's camera.
> 
> H&m degrade skirt (pink on top and red on bottom)- 2  second-hand store find
> red sisley cardigan - 1  charity shop
> no name black t-shirt
> vintage little bag - ebay find
> h&m belt



love!!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

bluejinx said:


> love!!!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nillacobain said:


> Another awful BB pic - next time I'll use DH's camera.
> 
> H&M degrade skirt (pink on top and red on bottom)- 2  second-hand store find
> Red Sisley cardigan - 1  charity shop
> no name black t-shirt
> vintage little bag - ebay find
> H&M belt



Another cute outfit!

Sorry for the OT comment, but I love the decor of your bedroom! May I ask what type of flooring you have? DH and I are planning to tear up all the carpeting in our house and put in hardwood floors. In the bathrooms, I'm hoping to put in natural stone tile.


----------



## nillacobain

HermesNewbie said:


> Another cute outfit!
> 
> Sorry for the OT comment, but I love the decor of your bedroom! May I ask what type of flooring you have? DH and I are planning to tear up all the carpeting in our house and put in hardwood floors. In the bathrooms, I'm hoping to put in natural stone tile.


 
Thank you.

We rent this apt, the only thing I know what the hardwood floors in both bedrooms are the original ones, put back in the 1960s. It's a mosaic style hardwood floor, made by little squares, 2cm x 2cm I think. Good luck for your home renovations, I really love hardwood floor and I will def have it when we buy our own house.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nillacobain said:


> Thank you.
> 
> We rent this apt, the only thing I know what the hardwood floors in both bedrooms are the original ones, put back in the 1960s. It's a mosaic style hardwood floor, made by little squares, 2cm x 2cm I think. Good luck for your home renovations, I really love hardwood floor and I will def have it when we buy our own home.



Thanks for the info! I thought I noticed little squares but I wasn't sure. Very nice!


----------



## airborne

amazing striped Poncho


----------



## nillacobain

H&M Jeans
Bata espadrilles wedges
Stroili Oro bangle
Vintage Ken Scott bucket bag - 3 secondhand find
Baby blue/white gingham Nara Camicie - either 0.50 or 1 charity shop find


----------



## ColdSteel

I HAVE to jump back in here. I wear a ton of black for work but I always try to keep it... as interesting as I can. And on my days off... 

I remember when Target restocked Missoni stuff sometime in January. I got the brown cardi and dress and couldn't have been happier. Then I scored the girl's velvet trench in XXL from crossroads. Somehow my giganto fridge shoulders fit!

I have a couple bags to take to crossroads next week... i'm so excited!


----------



## annemerrick

nillacobain said:


> H&M Jeans
> Bata espadrilles wedges
> Stroili Oro bangle
> Vintage Ken Scott bucket bag - 3 secondhand find
> Baby blue/white gingham Nara Camicie - either 0.50 or 1 charity shop find


 
Love that bag SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> Love that bag SO MUCH!!!!!


 
Thank you! I love it! I've been using it everyday since I got it. So comfy.


----------



## ColdSteel

Not as bargainy as I used to be, but relatively good savings thanks to my employee discount. 

Dkny cozy: around 90
Paige jeggings: 100 or so? I wear them all the time. 
Frenchi top: 32
Miu miu flats: 237, bought all the way back in 07. 
Nordstrom scarf: 18
Anthropologie necklace: chain 11, charms were 7.50 except for one that was a little over 4. Love it!

A lot of my thrifty stuff isn't good for work unfortunately.


----------



## ColdSteel

Today's outfit:

Lipsy pants: $35
Forever21 top: not more than $10
Forever21 blazer: under $30
B. Brian Atwood flats: not really a bargain but heavily discounted. 
Same anthro necklace.


----------



## nillacobain

Again, awful pics but here's my outfit yesterday:

Zara wedges
Numa-li (or something like that) linen dress w/sequins
Stroili oro bangle
Vintage beaded purse
Denim jacket - not sure they are still "in" since I think I purchased this one when I was in high school. LOL










Ps. pardon the bandaids on my legs - I got hurt while on my bike.


----------



## nillacobain

Bumping this thread - Yesterday outfit

Fred Perry seersucker pants - flea market find
Sisley cardigan - charity shop find
No name top & espadrilles
vintage bag - ebay find











Please excuse the ironing board! :shame:


----------



## annemerrick

Nilla....love both outfits!!


----------



## Perfect Day

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Bumping this thread - Yesterday outfit
> 
> Fred Perry seersucker pants - flea market find
> Sisley cardigan - charity shop find
> No name top & espadrilles
> vintage bag - ebay find
> 
> Please excuse the ironing board! :shame:



All nice (some great bargains ladies!), this I especially like.


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> Nilla....love both outfits!!


 


Perfect Day said:


> All nice (some great bargains ladies!), this I especially like.


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## joy14

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Bumping this thread - Yesterday outfit
> 
> Fred Perry seersucker pants - flea market find
> Sisley cardigan - charity shop find
> No name top & espadrilles
> vintage bag - ebay find
> 
> Please excuse the ironing board! :shame:



Very nice!


----------



## nillacobain

joy14 said:


> Very nice!


 
Thank you!


----------



## magdalinka

View attachment 1751583


$2.5 moth for anthropologie top
$6 vintage Gucci bag
$23 rock and republic skinny jeans


----------



## nillacobain

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1751583
> 
> 
> $2.5 moth for anthropologie top
> $6 vintage Gucci bag
> $23 rock and republic skinny jeans


 
Beautiful outfit!


----------



## magdalinka

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Beautiful outfit!



Thank you )


----------



## bluejinx

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1751583
> 
> 
> $2.5 moth for anthropologie top
> $6 vintage Gucci bag
> $23 rock and republic skinny jeans



so cute! and love the necklace!


----------



## magdalinka

Thanks bluejinx. It's an antique I picked up on one of my trips abroad and it's meant to go on a silver belt but I use it as a necklace. I think I paid an equivalent of $6 for it and it is one of my go to pieces of jewelry. 

View attachment 1752793


Have no idea what that stone is


----------



## ShkBass

You ladies inspire me!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Cashmere j crew sweater $4, Talbots shorts $8, target white t, dana kellin jewelry $2




F21 stripe blazer free, target tee, ambercrombie jeans $8 trade, f21 necklace and bracelets $9


----------



## uhkiwi

ColdSteel said:


> Not as bargainy as I used to be, but relatively good savings thanks to my employee discount.
> 
> Dkny cozy: around 90
> Paige jeggings: 100 or so? I wear them all the time.
> Frenchi top: 32
> Miu miu flats: 237, bought all the way back in 07.
> Nordstrom scarf: 18
> Anthropologie necklace: chain 11, charms were 7.50 except for one that was a little over 4. Love it!
> 
> A lot of my thrifty stuff isn't good for work unfortunately.



love the miu miu flats!


----------



## uhkiwi

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1751583
> 
> 
> $2.5 moth for anthropologie top
> $6 vintage Gucci bag
> $23 rock and republic skinny jeans



awesome score on the Gucci!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1751583
> 
> 
> $2.5 moth for anthropologie top
> $6 vintage Gucci bag
> $23 rock and republic skinny jeans




Love that vintage bag!


----------



## ColdSteel

Beautiful vintage Gucci. I love the blue canvas so much.

I went to see Xanadu the musical tonight. Perfect as it's one of my absolute favorite movies. All these clothes I own un-ironically and love to pieces!







Vintage Givenchy pendant: Must have been $4 or $6
Forever 21 real silk shirt: $10 clearance find
Lipsy pants: $35. So comfy!
UO Plastic bangleS: Not even $5? I think I threw them in to get free shipping.
Miu Miu colorblock pumps: $45 but I paid with some trade credit. These are my most 80slicious shoes.
And my crowning glory... $6 Escada jacket! I don't have it on, but it's got one button and big shoulders. I originally bought it to make a Dick Tracy costume but I ended up wearing the jacket quite a few times before halloween! It goes well with stripes.

You can't see it but I have a Christian Louboutin minibag... that was a gift.

Today I dropped 55 at the thrift store on some 7FAM A Pockets, 7FAM bootlegs, 7FAM straightlegs, AG in Club fit, and Paige in Hollywood Hills. The 7FAMs were for my mom (she's a size or two above me) and the AGs and maybe the paiges will fit me. Just too good to passb up!


----------



## ColdSteel

Ok forks! Tonight I got a real special piece of paper that means I graduated. Naturally I got all dressed nice!






Pearl earrings/Necklace: Gift
Erin Fetherston dress: $100 (originally $365)
Gap belt: Clearance $5 find a while back
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, $60 but I paid with trade credit.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ColdSteel said:


> Ok forks! Tonight I got a real special piece of paper that means I graduated. Naturally I got all dressed nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl earrings/Necklace: Gift
> Erin Fetherston dress: $100 (originally $365)
> Gap belt: Clearance $5 find a while back
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, $60 but I paid with trade credit.


 
You look fabulous, ColdSteel! I love those CL's -- you got an amazing bargain!

Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ColdSteel said:


> Ok forks! Tonight I got a real special piece of paper that means I graduated. Naturally I got all dressed nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl earrings/Necklace: Gift
> Erin Fetherston dress: $100 (originally $365)
> Gap belt: Clearance $5 find a while back
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos, $60 but I paid with trade credit.



Awww congratulations!  Is your cap adorned?  I love it.


----------



## ColdSteel

Yes it is! Army men, rhinestones, and little plastic food.


----------



## bolsa babe

congrats coldsteel!

anne- your outfits are always so cute- glad you are posting again!

chantal- you always switch it up so well!

all you ladies inspire me


----------



## bolsa babe

annemerrick said:


> Pearli...no worries!!! These actually are not the best deals in comparison to all of my others....but in comparison to full price...not so bad! We all can't like everything...so no hard feelings on the shoes...some people love them...others not so much, I'm sure!!



I love them!  (the chanel shoes)- and all your outfits


----------



## ColdSteel

Today's outfit:

Anthro charm necklace: $11 chain and charms 7.50 each
$27.50 Abaeté dress from crossroads. I almost didn't get it and I'm glad I did!
$60 Sam Edelman Pax booties. Forgot the retail but they were pricey!
Not shown: 17.50 cropped moto jacket from forever 21.

Not bargain: d&g medicine man watch. One of the first nice things I bought when I started my job! Probably my favorite accessory.


----------



## bolsa babe

LOVE THIS THREAD
This thread is THE reason I started haunting Designer resale shops (crossroads, BE etc)

outfit today:
Black maxi dress $16 (new, Marshalls.  Has embroidered straps that trail down back)
Prada wedges (love these!)  Wasteland $75 (original over $400)

coldsteel: supercute dress!


----------



## ColdSteel

You'll have to upload them to a service like imgur. Photos can't attach from hard drives. It's free and super easy!


----------



## bolsa babe

got it! Thanks coldsteel!


----------



## nillacobain

Bumping this thread
No name espadrille wedges and top
Next jeans
Stroili oro bangle
Fossil steel ring










Pardon my messy bedroom!


----------



## ColdSteel

Rich and Skinny jeans: $25
Dan Post boots: $40
UO tee: $12
Jacket: can't remember but it is old enough to be from mervyns!
Bag: gift


----------



## annemerrick

bolsa babe said:
			
		

> LOVE THIS THREAD
> This thread is THE reason I started haunting Designer resale shops (crossroads, BE etc)
> 
> outfit today:
> Black maxi dress $16 (new, Marshalls.  Has embroidered straps that trail down back)
> Prada wedges (love these!)  Wasteland $75 (original over $400)
> 
> coldsteel: supercute dress!



So glad that this thread turned you on to resale!!

I love your shoes. The silver is magnificent. 

My outfit for today....

Resale shop t-shirt $12. Quote on the back says "in order to be irreplaceable....one must always be different"

Theory skirt $8

Shoes $18 resale

I posted this elsewhere so my apologies I anyone is being bored with the same photo twice!

Coldsteel...cute top

Nilla...you always look great!


----------



## uhkiwi

annemerrick said:


> So glad that this thread turned you on to resale!!
> 
> I love your shoes. The silver is magnificent.
> 
> My outfit for today....
> 
> Resale shop t-shirt $12. Quote on the back says "in order to be irreplaceable....one must always be different"
> 
> Theory skirt $8
> 
> Shoes $18 resale
> 
> I posted this elsewhere so my apologies I anyone is being bored with the same photo twice!
> 
> Coldsteel...cute top
> 
> Nilla...you always look great!



love the shoes Anne!


----------



## yihui_g

great idea for a thread!


----------



## ColdSteel

I got a great idea. Instead of ebaying my one or two sizes too small Alice and Olivia tuxedo pants I got for $24 NEW at work I'm going to add another tuxedo stripe to them. I can't wait. I have a bad track record of outgrowing my dress pants! They're so unforgiving. If this goes well I might add one to my favorite 7FAM dojos that are a little small. I love saving money!


----------



## bolsa babe

Thanks Anne - the prada wedges came looking almost new! - LOVE the chanel T
Coldsteel - love the outfit, esp boots and bag
nillacobain - finds sound great!  (was unable to see pix)


----------



## moomblue

What a great idea for a thread! I love your outfit!























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Discount Wedding Dresses


----------

